#ubuntu-de 2011-08-29
<nor42> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=178394
<nor42> bin auch weg, gn8
<pARESit> dummdidumm
<bullgard6> Wie kann man (mindestens teilweise) ein OO.o-3.2.0-Formular für ein LibreOffice-3.4.2-Formular (weiter-)verwenden?
<sash_> bullgard6: Sollte das nicht vergleichsweise problemlos funktionieren?
<bullgard6> sash_: Nämlich wie?
<sash_> Einfach öffnen?
<bullgard6> Ich habe es versucht zu öffnen. Es zeigt keine Werkzeugleisten an. Mit einem solchen Formular kann man nichts anfangen. Ich habe das Problem den Leuten auf dem LibreOffice-Stand auf dem Linuxtag 2011 in Berlin vorgeführt. Sie hatten dafür auch keine Lösung. Aber sie hatten eine neue LibreOffice-Entwickler-Version unter Windows  da. Mit der funktionierte es. Ich hatte mit einem der Chefs von...
<bullgard6> ...LibreOffice Deutschland und einem LibreOffice-Entwickler aus Großbritannien dort gesprochen.
<Bunyip> Gibt wohl noch ein paar bugs: http://de.openoffice.info/viewtopic.php?t=47861
<sash_> Wenn du schon mit Libreoffice-Leuten gesprochen hast, wieso fragst du dann nochmal hier einfach so nach? 1. Ist da ja anscheinend nicht _ein_ (also irgendein) Formular, sondern ein ganz bestimmtes und 2. werden die ja mehr darüber wissen als wir, oder?
<bullgard6> sash_: Hier sind im Moment 155 User, und viele von ihnen verdienen sogar mit ihren EDV-Kenntnissen ihren Lebensunterhalt.
<bullgard6> Bunyip: So ist es. Die dort aufgeführten sind auch nur ein Ausschnitt von in der Praxis auftretenden Bugs.
<pog> moin, hab grad ein keines problem mit de ext3-Parition meines "alten" 8.04. moeche es pruefen und reparieren.
<pog> auch nachdem ich es umounted habe, sagt e2fchk, dass es gemountet sei.
<Fuchs> pog: und was meint mount (ohne parameter) dazu?
<pog> man soll ja nur in ungemountetem zustand pruefen
<Fuchs> sollte man, man kann es notfalls forcieren, was ich ohne backup nicht machen wuerde
<pog> an fuer sich nicht gemountet.
<Fuchs> definiere an fuer sich
<Fuchs> und meint lsof auch, das nichts darauf zugreift?
<pog> ist noch ein bind drauf wie ich sehe. ich nehe das mal raus.
<pog> ich hab das alte home einem user mit --bind angehaengt. 
<Fuchs> ja gut
<Fuchs> dann wird es wohl deswegen meckern
<pog> komisch, das umount nicht wegen busy motzte.
<pog> moechte aber kein Risiko eingehen, und nehme diesen mount aus der fstab und versuche es dann nochmals
<Fuchs> tu das. wenn er immer noch meckert: lsof
<Fuchs> wenn da nichts drin ist: livesystem in der art von grml
<pog> o.k. thanks, ich versuche das.
<Fuchs> wenn das immer noch nicht geht: 1:1 backup mit dd, dann ein force
<pog> ja
<emexy95> guten morgen! Kennt jemand ein gutes Programm um die Bitrate von MP3s zu verändern?
<dadrc> emexy95, wenn du etwas mit GUI willst, würde ich zu SoundConverter raten
<dadrc> Das Paket dazu heißt praktischerweise auch soundconverter ;)
<emexy95> dadrc: danke, mit passendem mp3-decoder funktioniert die sache auch mit mp3s
<apollo13> wenn ein system selbst bei shutdown -P bei "halting system" stehen bleibt und kein power off kommt, wo als erstes suchen?
<jokrebel> apollo13: älterer Rechner?
<apollo13> jokrebel: neu, intel sandybridge mit quad xenon
<apollo13> xeon*
<apollo13> ich frag mich ob ich mit acpi spielen sollte kenn mich damit aber relativ wenig aus
<apollo13> macht acpi=force sinn?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Vielleicht hilft Dir das trotzdem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/herunterfahren#Rechner-schaltet-sich-nicht-ab
<apollo13> ok, mal IPMI anwerfen und die maschine wieder starten^^
<apollo13> oh wart mal
<apollo13> jokrebel: kann ich irgendwie testen ob acpi=force was bringen würde? eg sehe ich im dmesg hinweise drauf etc?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Ja - mit ausprobieren 
<apollo13> ach :þ
<apollo13> ok dmesg|grep Kernel zeigt die option an, mal schaun was der halt sagt
<apollo13> jokrebel: andere optionen?
<apollo13> das bringt nix
<jokrebel> apollo13: Ne sorry, nichts konkretes. Höchstens ne vage Vermutung, dass da vielleicht irgend ne BIOS-Einstellung noch schuld sein könnte.
<apollo13> naja mal acpi=off versuchen
<dadrc> apollo13, hier lag das Problem an einem bestimmten Modul, kannst ja mal gucken, ob das bei dir auch geladen wird
<dadrc> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=113985&p=1
<apollo13> dadrc: du meinst den intel netzwerk treiber oder nen anderen?
<dadrc> Im Bugreport steht was von dem e1000
<apollo13> hmm nope
<bullgard6> apollo13: Um das Problem einzugrenzen, kannst Du in den Recovery-Modus booten und sehen, ob das problem weiterhin besteht.
<apollo13> bullgard6: das hab ich natürlich schon gemacht…
<bullgard6> apollo13: Und was war das Ergebnis?
<apollo13> das gleiche ;)
<bullgard6> apollo13: Zeig mir mal das dmesg-Log von diesem Test. Vielleicht sehe ich einen Hinweis darin.
<apollo13> nö da ist nix drin
<bullgard6> ok
<apollo13> naja ich wart mal was die Thomas Krenn AG sagt
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: da war in letzter zeit was mit quirks, die den shutdown-vorgang ähnlich windows herstellen. mom, ich schau ob ichs finde.
<bullgard6> Dann vermute ich, daß die Ursache ziemlich nahe am BIOS dran liegt.
<apollo13> bullgard6: so weit bin ich auch schon -- nur das teil hat einige optionen^^
<bullgard6> Klar.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: imho falsche fährte. da war was im .39er oder 3.0er, das genau damit was zu tun hat. geh da am besten mal changelogs durchforsten, oder probiers mit nem aktuellen mainline.
<apollo13> hrmpf
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: bei dir geh ich davon aus, dass ich das so sagen kann.
<apollo13> ich bin afaik bei 2.35 auf der maschine
<apollo13> naja gut mal gucken
<apollo13> was ist ne EFI-Shell? sehe ich im bios grad…
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: was für ein ubuntu wäre das denn? lsb-release -a? ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: hintergrund: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/137313.html
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ich bin grad im bios, kann ich nacher gucken
<apollo13> aber der kernel ist wohl schon mal selbst gebaut worden…
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: kay. siehe den link.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: weißt was der witz ist? rebooten tut er ja …
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ich glaube halt, dass es in die selbe kerbe haut (umgangssprachlich)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: bei efi hat sich in den letzten releases einiges getan.
<apollo13> hmm dann hau ich einfach mal nen neues sys drauf, wie wärs mit centos statt ubuntu :þ
<apollo13> wow hot plug muss man auch im bios initialisieren, das ist ja mal spannend
<sash_> Ich würd eher Ubuntu Beta oder ein aktuelles Fedora15 (Beide wegen 3er Kernel) ausprobieren.
<LetoThe2nd> gibts in nem bash script sowas wie goto, also um nen fehlerausstieg anzuspringen?
<sash_> Ausstiegs-Funktion backen und mit || aussteigen.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: hm. bäh.
<sash_> Ja, Skript halt. Ich kenn so ausm Stegreif keine andere Möglichkeit.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: schon klar. naja, mal sehen.
<DBold> hallo
<DBold> ich möchte, zb mit audacity, ohne umwege über die hardware quasie 'direkt von meinem audio-treiber' aufnehmen, ist das möglich?
<Gaertner> hallo
<bullgard6> DBold: Ohne Hardware kann man nichts aufnehmen. Was genau möchtest Du machen?
<Gaertner> gibt esin 11.04 Desktop-Effekte
<DBold> naja alles was sonst an mein line-out geht, möchte ich aufnehmen
<bullgard6> DBold: Eine solche Aufgabe löst man normalerweise mit PulseAudio. --  Willst Du das nicht?
<DBold> ich kenn PulseAudio nicht, mom
<k1l_> Gaertner: klar
<Gaertner> wo findet man es
<Gaertner> in den "System -> Einstellungen -> Erscheinungsbild -> Visuelle Effekte" finde ich es nicht
<k1l> ,ccsm? Gaertner 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<k1l> Gaertner: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-Effekte?redirect=no
<DBold> bullgard4, ja das sieht auf den ersten blick doch gut aus, auch wenn ich bedenken habe, dass dann irgendwas nicht mehr funktioniert^^ werd ich das mal installieren
<DBold> eine lösung ohne zusätzlichen soundserver nur über alsa gibt es vermutlich nicht?
<jokrebel> bye
<Gaertner> wie kann ich die austellen
<Gaertner> ich habe wieder probleme mit meiner bildschirmaufnahme
<Gaertner> und da war es die Desktop Effekte
<ardalrian> Guten Morgen zusammen! :-)
<koegs> Gaertner: im Login-Screen kannst du "ubuntu classic (ohne effekte)" auswählen
<Gaertner> das habe ich
<koegs> dann sind die Desktop-Effekte auch deaktiviert :)
<Gaertner> ok
<Gaertner> dann ist eswas andres
<spY|da> meine usb platte meldet fehler im ext4 system, wie check ich das dingens denn? bzw wie ist der richtige synthax fuer e2fsck? 
<koegs> ,fsck? spY|da
<shetlandpony> spY|da, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<cr0wd> tach zusammen
<cr0wd> kann mir jemand mit meiner samba.conf helfen? oder bin ich im falschen channel? :)
<dadrc> Wenn du ein Ubuntu benutzt, bist du hier richtig.
<cr0wd> ai :)
<cr0wd> http://pastebin.com/syZULbAA
<dadrc> Solltest allerdings dein Problem etwas genauer schildern ;)
<cr0wd> bin dabei also:
<cr0wd> ich user "columbo" schreibe eine datei auf /tank/a = all jedoch kann "hiswife" sie nicht verschieben, bearbeiten oder löschen
<cr0wd> wir sind beide in der gruppe "house"
<cr0wd> die ordner freigaben wo jeder user nur selbst zugriff hat geht auf die benutzer gruppe des jeweiligen user
<dadrc> Pack mal die Rechte, die die Datei danach hat, in 'nen Pastebin, bitte
<dadrc> also, ls -l /tank/a
<cr0wd> bin gerade leider nicht vor ort, kann keine datei über samba draufpacken, die dateien habe ich bereits mit chown -R :house /tank/a geändert
<cr0wd> danach funktioniert es, möchte jedoch das die dateien wenn sie erstellt werden automatisch als gruppe geschrieben werden... ?
<k1l> das kannst du in der smb conf reinpacken, dass er üblicherweise mit der gruppe x schreibt.
<cr0wd> create mask = @house
<cr0wd> directory mode = @house
<cr0wd> force create mode = @house 
<cr0wd> ?
<dadrc> man smb.conf sagt, 'create mask' wird mit 'force create mode' ge-XOR-t
<cr0wd> dadrc: ganz ehrlich das verstehe ich nicht? wie meinst du das? :)
<k1l> dachte eigentlich bei der freigabe nen"force group = xxx"
<cr0wd> ahhhh
<ChampS_> https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=17143 habt ihr schon unterschrieben?
<shetlandpony> ChampS_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/42kywkk | Deutscher Bundestag: Petitionen
<dadrc> ChampS_, bitte sowas in den OT-Channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<ChampS_> mh kk ^^
<k1l> wobei das glaube ich nur dem smb-user in die gruppe xxx packt beim connecten. (samba hab ich schon lange nicht mehr eingestellt)
<ChampS_> mh XD
<ChampS_> unerwünschte themen (politik)
<ChampS_> xd
<dadrc> cr0wd, schon gut, probier es mal mit force group
<cr0wd> dadrc: gerade reingeschrieben jetzt kann ichs nur nicht testen ^^
<cr0wd> aber ich habn gutes gefühl :)
<koegs> ich habe hier ein Ubuntu 10.04 64bit mit Gnome-Desktop, .Xmodmap wird bei der Anmeldung nicht geladen, wo könnte ich nachschauen?
<koegs> http://superuser.com/questions/185345/why-wont-my-xmodmap-command-run-on-startup-login hat geholfen
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3arg4y6 | linux - Why won&#39;t my xmodmap command run on startup/login? - Super User
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: wärs villt. sinnvoll das im wiki zu vermerken?
<koegs> gute idee, habe ich grad auch zeit für
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ++
<cr0wd> so jetzt hab ich auch bei der petition mitgemacht
<patr|ck> hallo. welche anwendung braucht man um einen surfstick anzusprechen?
<dadrc> Der NetworkManager macht das 
<k1l> networkmanager, dann kann man den im applet auswählen (wenn der ootb laufen sollte)
<patr|ck> hmmm
<patr|ck> ah, sehe gerade auf einem blog dass der zunächst als filesystem konfiguriert ist und umgeschaltet werden muß
<hudo> hallo ich moechte unter lucid mit perl auf oracle xe zugreifen
<mgolisch> und?
<hudo> geht nicht
<hudo> libdbi-perl                                   1.609-1build1
<hudo> installiert
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: stop.
<hudo> libdbd-oracle-perl 1.21-2  auch installiert
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: bitte formuliere eine zusammenhängende frage, in einem satz. nicht 10x enter dazwischen. nenne erscheinende fehlermeldungen und die dokumentation auf die du dich beziehst.
<hudo> hat das jemand schon gemacht, mit perl auf oracle 10g zugegriffen ?
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: sicher. aber bitte nimm ernst was man dir sgat und hör auf, metafragen in bröckchen zus tellen.
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: abgesehen davon, ist deine trefferchance in #perl oder ähnlichem vermutlich besser.
<mgolisch> hudo: was genau geht nicht?
<mgolisch> geht nicht ist keine fehlermeldung
<hudo> DBI connect('XE@localhost','scott',...) failed: ORA-12154: TNS:could not resolve the connect identifier specified (DBD ERROR: OCIServerAttach) at zugriff1.pl line 13
<hudo> my $dbh = DBI->connect( 'dbi:Oracle:XE@localhost','scott','tiger',
<hudo>                       ) || die "Database connection not made: $DBI::errstr"
<alamar> das hat weniger mit ubuntu als eher mit perl zu tun
<hudo> ja, schon, die frage war ja: hat das jemand schon gemacht, mit perl auf oracle 10g zugegriffen ?
<mgolisch> hudo: ist dieser tns descriptor richtig?
<hudo> am besten unter lucid
<mgolisch> kannst du dich so mit sqlplus connecten?
<hudo> mgolisch , mit sqlplus gehts
<mgolisch> wirklich?
<mgolisch> evtl muss man irgendwo den pfad zu der tnsnames.ora angeben oder so, mal die dokumentation von dieser datenbankschnittstelle gelesen?
<hudo> ich@dell6400:~/perlora$ sqlplus scott/tiger
<hudo> SQL*Plus: Release 10.2.0.1.0 - Production on Mon Aug 29 15:31:57 2011
<hudo> Copyright (c) 1982, 2005, Oracle.  All rights reserved.
<hudo> Connected to:
<hudo> Oracle Database 10g Express Edition Release 10.2.0.1.0 - Production
<hudo> SQL> select sysdate from dual;
<hudo> SYSDATE
<mgolisch> ja da gibst du auch kein tns name an
<mgolisch> geht den sqlplus XE@localhost foo/test
<mgolisch> ich wuerd ja sagen dein connectionstring ist einfach falsch
<mgolisch> bzw tns name oder wie auch immer man das nennt
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: packst du den typ ein in ein query, nen perl channel oder whatever?
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? hudo
<shetlandpony> hudo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<hudo> ok
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ach jetzt wollte ich grad hudo antworten :(
<sash_> apollo13: hudo ist doch wieder da.
<kevin___> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.04 auf einem Laptop der ca. 4-5 Jahre alt ist. Leider stürzt mein Laptop bzw. das System ab, wenn ich mir über meinen Firefox Browser Videos anschauen möchte es bleibt einfach alles hängen und manchmal bleibt die Maus stecken und es hängt sich auf ohne Videos offen zu haben. hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann damit das System nicht überladen wird?
<speckmade> kann ich im Textmodus-Installer die MAC-Adresse meiner Netzwerkkarte ändern?
<rumpe1> speckmade, ifconfig wlanX hw address 00:11:...   *glaub*
<speckmade> ich weiß. aber wie bekomme ich das im Installer hin?
<leszek> hi
<sdx23> speckmade: Auf ein anderes tty wechseln, dort eine shell auf.
<speckmade> wie wechsel ich denn auf ein anderes tty? Alt+Strg+[Zahl] macht nix...
<rumpe1> kevin___, hm... das Problem ist vermutlich weniger das "überladen", als entweder ein bug oder lausiger flashcode. Ich würde vorschlagen, firefox/flash/system updaten und ggf. einen anderen Browser probieren. Oder anderes Flash+Browser, z.B. google chrome.
<alamar> speckmade: strg alt FN?
<alamar> fn nicht die notebook taste
<alamar> sondern N element { 1..12 } ;) 
<dadrc> F<i> für i=1-12 ;)
<speckmade> alamar: äh - ja, so meinte ich das.
<speckmade> alamar: glaub' ich... :-/
<speckmade> alamar: aber vielleicht hab' ich tatsächlich genau den Fehler gemacht :-D
<speckmade> gonna try again...
<alamar> alternativ kannst du chvt verwenden um per befehl die ttys zu wechseln
<Gaertner> ich weiß nicht warum ich ein schwarzenbildschirm bei teamwier,Sykpe,Beid der Bildschirm aufnahme habe 
<vectory_> Gaertner: kurz gesagt, deine webcam läuft nich?
<Gaertner> ne
<Gaertner> habe keinewebcame dran
<Gaertner> eine webcame habe ich nicht dran
<Gaertner> haber auch per vnc
<Gaertner> verbindungen
<kevin___> Danke, werde mal sehen was mit alternativen machbar ist.
<LetoThe2nd> Gaertner: versuche doch bitte eine zusammenhängende frage zustellen. ohne 10x enter, dafür mit allen nötigen informationen in kompakter form.
<Gaertner> also wen ich eine teamviewer,vnc,Bildschiermaufnahme,Skype Bildschirm übertragung mache kriegt der Partner gegenüber nur ein Schwarzen Bildschirm
<LetoThe2nd> Gaertner: *nasezieh* welches ubuntu, hat es schon einmal funktioniert, wenn ja, seit wann nicht mehr, was hast du zuletzt gemacht, welcher grafiktreiber... (und nein, bitte nicht wieder alles einzeln hier rein popeln. komm doch einfach mal aus der hüfte und sag uns, was los ist)
<Gaertner> achso
<Gaertner> Also 11.04 
<Gaertner> zuletzt habe ich compiz installiert und habe ubnutu in der virtualbox an laufen
<LetoThe2nd> Gaertner: ich weiss schon, das mit den zusammenhängenden sätzen ist anstrengend, und dann auch noch selbst informationen liefern.... aber versuchs bitte, so wie du daher kommst ist das furchtbar nervig zu supporten.
<LetoThe2nd> Gaertner: und lass mich raten, es hat auch noch nie funktioniert.
<Gaertner> doch
<Gaertner> hat es
<LetoThe2nd> *tastaturbeisst*
 * LetoThe2nd sieht sich nach nem anderen supporter oder einer buddel schnaps um.
<patr|ck> hallo. kann mir bitte jemand zeigen, wie ich den "usb_modeswitch" befehl verwende, um meinen surfstick umzustellen?
<patr|ck> der sagt bei mir "No default vendor/product ID given"
<patr|ck> wo bekomme ich diese daten her?
<Gaertner> auf ubnutu 10.04 hatte ich es auch und da war es die desktop effekte und dann habe ich die desktop effekte deaktiviert und eswar gut
<dadrc> patr|ck,  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch#Unterstuetzte-Geraete wäre ein guter Anfang
<patr|ck> ja, hmmm. dort steht dass es automatisch gehen soll
<patr|ck> jetzt bekomme ich "No driver found. Either detached before or never attached"
<dadrc> patr|ck, was genau hast du denn da als Stick?
<patr|ck> einen "ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF627/MF628/MF628+ HSDPA" von 1&1
<Kebap23> Hi, wie kann ich per CLI die Tastatur-Belegung wählen, die beim Boot geladen wird?
<dadrc> patr|ck, welches Ubuntu?
<patr|ck> dadrc, 10.04
<dadrc> patr|ck,  dann würde ich dir, bevor wir da manuell dran rumbasteln, empfehlen, die neuste Version von USB-Modeswitch zu installieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch#PPA
<dadrc> Angeblich soll das Problem mit deinem Stick nämlich in neueren Version schon gelöst sein
<patr|ck> dadrc, dankeschön!
<patr|ck> ja, neues paket kommt :D
<dadrc> patr|ck, schon mal gut. Einmal neustarten, damit die neuen Regeln auch sicher übernommen werden, Stick anstecken und mal gucken, was passiert
<patr|ck> dadrc, mit modprobe und udev muß ich nichts werkeln?
<dadrc> Erstmal nicht, wenn das Paket wirklich das Problem löst, sollte ein Neustart reichen und wir können den Kram unter der Haube unter der Haube lassen :)
 * patr|ck drückt sich selbst mal die daumen
<patr|ck> :D super! es funktioniert!
<patr|ck> vielen dank nochmals!
<patr|ck> ging tatsächlich alles automatisch
<dadrc> Gerne :)
<dadrc> Dann war einfach die Datei mit den Modemdaten zu alt, in dem Paket, das du gerade installiert hast, war eine neuere Version der Datei drin.
<patr|ck> ah, ich glaube ich verstehe
<patr|ck> im prinzip ist mein ubuntu ja auch relativ alt
<dadrc> Naja, 10.04 ist schon noch aktuell. Halt die LTS-Version. Sämtliche Bugfixes kriegst du da noch, nur halt bei solchen Sachen muss man manchmal etwas nachhelfen
<patr|ck> gut das es leute gibt die das wissen :D
<speckmade> mein Bild wird nicht ordentlich auf dem Schirm (Laptop, TFT) platziert - es sitzt schätzungsweise 20-30 Pixel zu hoch, sprich: unten schwarzer Balken, oben abgeschnitten...
<speckmade> Tipps?.. :-/
<jules> hallo, kann jemand bitte helfen
<k1l> ,wf? jules 
<shetlandpony> jules: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<jules> Could not create the GStreamer GConf audio recording element.
<jules> Please install the 'gconfelements' plugin from the 'gst-plugins-good' module.
<jules> - wo finde ich dieses plugin?
<dadrc> Also, gts-plugins-good heißt unter Ubuntu gstreamer0.10-plugins-good. Kannst ja mal überprüfen, ob das installiert ist
<jules> okie danke
<k1l> jules: welches ubuntu nutzt du? wobei tritt der fehler auf? etc. etc.
<jules> k1l, bot?
<k1l> ,bot? jules 
<shetlandpony> jules: ich bin ein bot ;p
<jules> mal eine frage, diese gstreamer, warum habe ich diesen müll "Installiert"; kann jetzt nicht mehr  skype voice chatten
<jules> kann ich einfach aus PPA raus tun?
<LetoThe2nd> jules: magst du uns mal bitte ein paar sachen zeigen?
<LetoThe2nd> jules: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<LetoThe2nd> jules: und ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<LetoThe2nd> jules: kann sein, dass du pastebinit erst installieren musst.
<jules> ....das ist etwas kompliziert... was LetoThe2nd sagt, ich verstehe lsb_xxxx nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> jules: du brauchst das nicht verstehen, nur bitte diese zwei sachen in ein terminal tippen.
<LetoThe2nd> jules: dann erhältst du jeweils einen link, und den wiederum nennst du uns.
<jules> lsb_release -a pasebinit?
<jules> eintippen?
<LetoThe2nd> jules: "lsb_release -a | pastebinit" ganz genau so, ohne anführungszeichen.
<Simon> Hallo zusammen. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen. Folgendes: Ich habe Plesk auf einem Strato vServer laufen es es auf version 10.3.1 upgedated. Nun ist es so, dass seit dem der Zugriff per SSH nicht mehr geht. So wie es aussieht wird der Dienst nicht mehr gestartet. Ich kann im Recovery-Modus noch per SSH zugreifen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich den Dienst zum starten bekommen.
<LetoThe2nd> jules: und wie gesagt, vorher sicher stellen dass pastebinit installiert ist.
<jules> NO LSB Modules are avaiable. The program pastebinit is currently  not installed
<jules> steht dort
<jules> entschuldigung, was ist das pastebinit?
<LetoThe2nd> jules: ich wiederhole mich ungern, ehrlich gesagt.
<jules> No LSB modules are available.
<jules> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jules> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<LetoThe2nd> jules: genau, das machst du bitte.
<Frickelpit> jules: ein progrmm, installiere es
<Frickelpit> +a
<jules> schon installiert
<Frickelpit> jules: der befehl pastet die ausgabe nach pastebin und gibt dir einen link, den will LetoThe2nd sehen
<jules> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677309/ das zeigt aber wenig....
<LetoThe2nd> jules: reicht mir schon, danke. und das zweite bitte auch noch.
<jules> es gibt kein zweites...
<LetoThe2nd> 18:18 <+LetoThe2nd> jules: und ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<jules> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677311/
<LetoThe2nd> jules: sehr schön.
<LetoThe2nd> jules: und damit verabschiede ich mich, weil wer solche ppas drin hat soll sich selbst aus der brühe ziehen.
<LetoThe2nd> jules: ich glaube, du möchtest über die verwendung des programmes "ppa-purge" nachdenken.
<jules> was ist das?
<jules> :D
<LetoThe2nd> jules: naja, die ppas hast du wohl mit eigeninitiative gefunden, dann finde das doch mal heraus!
<jules> achso, ich wollte lediglichmehr wissen über ubuntu + zusammenhang... deinstallieren + set up dauert nur 30 minuten
<jules> eher nicht wild
<LetoThe2nd> das stichwort, um über den zusammenhang zu lernen habe ich genannt.
<jules> in ubuntu-wiki und documents wird viel über "Installation" gesprochen, geredet
<jules> aber über DEinstallation kein Wort
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<koegs> da steht alles
<jules> ja zwei-drei-zeilen, in allen seiten, wo man nur etwas googlt, dann lauten immer, wie kann ich unter linux was INSTALLIEREN. da werden viele Möglichkeiten gezeigt
<jules> aber über das entfernen... ist nicht viel berichtet
<jules> danke
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend hat sich im youtube-dl was geändert seit 11.04 kann ich die flv nicht mehr ziehen ?
<IchGuckLive> ERROR: format not available for video
<dAnjou> IchGuckLive: wahrscheinlicher is, dass youtube was geändert hat
<PBeck> hi
<schweegi> Wieso kann ich die Dateizugriffsrechte unter Nautilus nicht einstellen? Immer wenn ich dort "lesen und Schreiben" auswähle springt der zurück auf "---"
<Frickelpit> schweegi: für welche datei die wo liegt?
<IchGuckLive> dAnjou: danke das scheint auch irgend wie embeddet zu sein und kann auch mit vplug mozilla nicht geladen werden
<schweegi> Frickelpit: Habe die Daten aus dem Homeverzeichnis meines alten Accounts mit Nautlus unter gksu-Rechten in das neue Homeverzeichnis kopiert (ja das war ein Fehler ich weiß) und dadurch sind nun die Rechte alle falsch. Jetzt bin ich als root drin, wollte die Rechte wieder umstellen. Klappt für Ordner auch einwandfrei, aber bei "Dateizugriff" nicht
<schweegi> jetzt will ich die Rechte wieder für alle in dem Homeverzeichnis auf dem neuen account gelagerten Daten normal setzen
<BuZZ-T> schweegi: ich würde mich nie per root in gnome anmelden bzw. einen Dateimanager per root starten, ich würde eher (mit Hilfe von sudo) mit find und chmod für die Rechte bzw. chown für den Besitzer arbeiten
<schweegi> BuZZ-T:  musste ich nun auch nur weil ich den alten Account schon gelöscht habe.. und dass das kopieren mit root-Rechten ein Fehler war hab ich ja erwähnt
<schweegi> drum wär ich dankbar wenn mir einer sagen könnte wie ich das wieder geradebiege, denn mit chown und chmod komme ich irgendwie nicht weit
<BuZZ-T> welche Rechte haben die Dateien denn, und wem gehören sie?
<schweegi> root. Passiert dadurch das ich so dumm war und die mit root-Rechten kopiert habe (root-Nautilus in altem Normalaccount)
<BuZZ-T> root is kein Problem, du hättest nur "cp -a" machen müssen, das erhält die Rechte
<BuZZ-T> dann würde ich in den Ordner gehen und "find -type f -exec chown <dein user>:<dein user> {} \;" machen (und per google schauen was der Befehl macht und mir nicht blind vertrauen ;) )
<BuZZ-T> hm, bzw. "-type f" weglassen, das filtert auf Dateien, aber Ordner werden auch root gehören
<schweegi> verfallen die Rechtezuweisungen nicht wenn ich die Dateien einfach auf eine Partition verschiebe die ein anderes Dateisystem hat?
<schweegi> BuZZ-T: Sorry, auf die idee mit cp bin ich auch erst hinterher gekommen :/ ich versuchs mal mit dem Befehl von dir..
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: und in zukunft bitte '{}' ;)
<dAnjou> schweegi: NICHT blind einfach so ausführen
<dAnjou> dieser befehl geht zu 99% teilweise in die hose
<BuZZ-T> dAnjou: warum die ' ' ?
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: weil find die leerzeichen nicht escapet
<BuZZ-T> das ist ein Argument.
<schweegi> dAnjou:  was soll ich sonst tun? viel mehr "kaputt" geht doch eh nicht mehr
<dAnjou> und find is für ein chown nicht notwendig. dafür gibts: chown -R user:user /home/user
<dAnjou> schweegi: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user (wobei du user durch deinen nutzernamen ersetzt)
<dAnjou> auch das ist NICHT getestet
<BuZZ-T> hm, chown -R, ich bin bei sowas schon voll auf find fixiert...
<dAnjou> find is ja auch geil! :P
<BuZZ-T> nur in dem Fall unnötig kompliziert...
<schweegi> dAnjou: habs ausgeführt, er scheint ihn angenommen zu haben. dauerte aber nichtmal ne Sekunde. Wars das nun schon?
<dAnjou> in der tat. ich benutze find immer fürs rechte ändern, weil es für mich zwischen dateien und ordnern filtert
<BuZZ-T> dAnjou: ja, daran hab ich auch gedacht, deswegen erst "find -type f"...
<dAnjou> schweegi: dann nopaste doch mal ein ls -l ~/ -> http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<dAnjou> "ls -l ~/"
<dAnjou> ein paar zeilen davon reichen auch
<schweegi> dAnjou: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/466602/
<schweegi> bin jedoch nicht auf dem account angemeldet gewesen sondern vor "verzweiflung" als root dringewesen :p ja ich weiß, Fehler^^
<dAnjou> sieht doch gut aus
<dAnjou> uhh, aber die rechte nicht
<dAnjou> jetz is BuZZ-T mit seinem find dran .. ich geh nach hause
<schweegi> muss ich als normaler benutzer angemeldet sein um das auszuführen?
<dAnjou> ich empfehle 755 für ordner und 644 für dateien
<BuZZ-T> schweegi: die Ordner haben alle Rechte 777, sprich jeder Benutzer hat Schreibrechte
<dAnjou> schweegi: mach das mal lieber. zu viel als root is nich so gut (höhö, reimt sich)
<schweegi> okay, moment
<dAnjou> scheiße, als root im IRC o.O
 * dAnjou is weg
<schweegi> so auf die daten hab ich wieder zugriff, das schloss auf den icons ist nun auch weg
<BuZZ-T> laut den ls -l aber auch jeder andere Benutzer
<schweegi> wie kann ich das einstellen? (bin eh alleiniger benutzer dieses notebooks)
<BuZZ-T> schau dir mal das dazu an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte?highlight=chmod#Zugriffsrecht
<jokrebel> namd
<BuZZ-T> hoi
<BuZZ-T> schweegi: und das was dAnjou mit find gemeint hat, steht hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod#Rechte-rekursiv-setzen
<BuZZ-T> bevor du die find Befehle ausführst, solltest du aber erst durch den ersten Artikel verstehen was sie bewirken
<schweegi> BuZZ-T dAnjou Danke für die Hilfe :) 
<Hulk> hiho
<BuZZ-T> np, wenn's geholfen hat. ;)
<schweegi> ohne säße ich da nun noch immer dran ;) 
<Hulk> ich hab bei mir unten um Panel genau in der Mitte ein Mülleimersymbol, was ich da nicht wegkriege, was gibts da für Möglichkeiten das zu entfernen?
<jokrebel> Hulk: Rechstklick - Aus dem Panel entfernen ... oder Haken bei "auf dem Panel sprerren" vorübergehend rausnehmen und per Linksklick (drag'n'drop) woanders hinziehen.
<schweegi> Wieso findet Virtualbox 4.1 keine USB Geräte? Mir wird immer nur angezeigt: "Keine USB-Geräte gefunden"
<dadrc> schweegi, PUEL oder OSE?
<schweegi> dadrc: PUEL, version von virtualbox.org
<schweegi> Erweiterungspack ist installiert
<dadrc> Schade, schon mal zwei Fehlerursachen ausgeschlossen
<jokrebel> schweegi: Geht USB denn im Mastersystem?
<schweegi> jokrebel: Ja. habe ja u.a. ne USB-Maus angeschlossen. die läuft auf dem Hostsystem (ubuntu 11.04 64bit) einwandfrei wie jedes andere USB Gerät auch
<dadrc> schweegi, ist dein User in der Gruppe vboxusers?
<dadrc> Das würd mir noch als Ursache einfallen
<schweegi> dadrc: upps, peinlich. Das wars. Danke :) mal schauen ob es nun geht
<schweegi> dadrc: daran lags. Wieso bin ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen.. danke ;) 
<dadrc> =)
<jokrebel> pr0b0t0: Verbindungsprobleme?
<bekks> mahlzeit
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: mahl deine zeit doch selber.
<Hulk> Welches Wort is am nächsten Verwandt zu "Despotismus" ? Autoritär, Demokratie, Totalitarismus oder Oligarchie?
<nexx_> ,offtopic? Hulk 
<shetlandpony> Hulk: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<nexx_> NANU
<nexx_> ah
<Hulk> oh ok
<jokrebel> Hulk: Und ne Rückmeldung ob Deine letzte Frage von mir erfolgreich beantwortet wurde hätt ich schon erwartet. 
<Hulk> ja... wurde sie, danke!
<jokrebel> gerne
<PBeck> der unglaubliche Hulk - heute auch in #ubuntu-de. Überall wo man hinsieht Zerstörung ;)
<jokrebel> cu
<xonix> Hi, ich hab gerade das bedürfnis mein homedir zu sichern, also externe festplatte angeschlossen und sudo rsync -av --progress --delete /home /media/Backup/ allerdings ist mein homedir crypted und er zieht jetzt alles verschlüsselt auf die platte :) gibt es da eine möglichkeit auch wieder dran zu kommen?
<xonix> Sonst warte ich jetzt mal bis rsync fertig ist und schau mir das ganze mal an :)
<LetoThe2nd> xonix: also die homeverzeichnisse kannst du ja auch von ner livecd aus erreichen. sollte demnach auch im backupzustand funktionieren, aber halt einfach mal ausprobieren
<LetoThe2nd> xonix: guckst du https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<guntbert> xonix: passphrase aufschreiben und sicher verwahren!!!
<xonix> guntbert: ja gute idee :) ich hab es mit passwörtern ja nicht so ^^
<LetoThe2nd> (steht alles in dem artikel, inkl vorgehensweise für rescue etc.pp)
<guntbert> xonix: das, wovon ich sprech ist kein "passwort", sondern eine lange passphrase aus lauter ZufallsZeichen
<xonix> guntbert: ich hab aber nie eine passphrase generiert zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern :)
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> guntbert: dein ticket.
<guntbert> xonix: viele übersehen das bei der Installation - besonders wenn man anderen OS her gewohnt ist, jeden Dialog blindlings wegzuklicken, die passphrase wird automatisch generiert
<guntbert> LetoThe2nd: ich tipp halt nicht so schnell :)
<LetoThe2nd> guntbert: nene, passt schon. du weisst offensichtlich von was du redest, und ich habe selten die nerven sowas von 0 zu erklären. ist gut so, mach einfach weiter.
 * LetoThe2nd ist schon 3/4 im bett.
<C_A_M> nabend. ich versuche gerade leider bisher vergeblich ioncube nach dieser http://www.xi6.org/2009/how-to-install-zend-ioncube-loader-php-ubuntu-linux/ anleitung zu installieren
<C_A_M> jedoch nimmt mein system der dritten befehl sudo mv -R ioncube/ /usr/local/lib/ nicht an, hat sich da was geändert ?
<guntbert> LetoThe2nd: da wir vermutlich die selbe Zeitzone haben kann ich das nachvollziehen :)
<sdx23> C_A_M: "nimmt nicht an" heißt?
<C_A_M> soll ne ungültige option sein
<guntbert> xonix: bitte lies wirklich *und* befolge den Artikel über EncryptedPrivateDirectory   ^^^^^
<sdx23> C_A_M: ah. Ja, mv --help wird dir sagen, dass es -R nicht gibt.
<C_A_M> hmm, also ist das tut nicht zu gebrauchen
<sdx23> C_A_M: Was im Übrigen auch in den Kommentaren steht, 
<sdx23> wenn man denn da hinsieht.
<C_A_M> sry, so weit hab ich noch garnicht herunter geschaut
<guntbert> C_A_M: wenn du überlegst, was mv macht, dann ist -R hier wirklich sinnlos :-)
<xonix> guntbert: danke :)
<C_A_M> so gut kenne ich mich mit terminalbefehlen noch nicht aus um das ich da was hätte bemerken können
<C_A_M> nu wo du es schreibst fällt mir spontan move ein
<guntbert> C_A_M: mv verschiebt/benennt um und Ordner haben ein Baumstruktur, was glaubst  was die Äste tun, wenn du den Planzkübel (=Stamm) verschiebst?
<guntbert> *eine
<C_A_M> logischerweise mit umziehen :)
<C_A_M> also einfach das -R auslassen dann klappt es auch mit den nahbarn
<guntbert> :)
<andre4s> nabend
<andre4s> ich brauch mal eure hilfe
<andre4s> kenn mich nur mit grub aus aber leider wird mir grub2 nicht so ganz klar
<andre4s> an meinem notebook ist sda1 das windows7 recovery, sda2 windows 7 und ab sda3 beginnen die linux partitionen
<guntbert> andre4s: versuchs einmal mit einer konkreten Frage :)
<andre4s> jetzt baut mir grub jedesmal bei nem kernelupdate nen windows eintrag mit auf sda1 in die menu.lst
<andre4s> wo ändere ich das?
<andre4s> ich hab schon rausgefunden das wohl die /etc/grub.d/30_osprober dafür verantwortlich ist
<k1l> andre4s: am besten nimmst du dir mal grade 10-20min. und liest dich in den wiki artikel ein. wenn man einmal kapiert hat, wie der funktioniert ist es einfach zu konfigurieren
<andre4s> also mach ich am besten die osprober inaktiv und bau mir ne eigene file die explizit windows7 auf sda2 hinzufügt?
<k1l> andre4s: jo, du kannst die deactivieren und nen custom script mit passenden festen einträgen für die win partitionen anlegen
<k1l> ,grub2? andre4s 
<shetlandpony> andre4s: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<andre4s> ok
<andre4s> danke schonmal
<andre4s> bin halt wie gesagt eigentlich grub1 user :>
<k1l> dort findest du beispiele und anleitung für die scripte und die win einträge
<andre4s> thanks
<andre4s> ist halt um ehrlich zu sein nichtmal mein notebook und werde nach dem problem hoffentlich nie wieder damit konfrontiert ;D
<k1l> vlt lernst du den grub2 ja lieben :)
<andre4s> hmmm, glaub ich eher nicht ;>
<andre4s> ich hatte nach 7 jahren grub 1 nicht ein problem mit grub :>
<andre4s> find es auch nen bisschen unsinnig da alles zu ändern
<andre4s> aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren
<andre4s> was sind denn die vorzüge vom neuen grub? :>
<k1l> die anpassbarkeit der scripte und die unterstützung einiger neuer techniken. ist in meinen augen ein bischen so wie kerze vs glühbirne. kerzen funktionieren auch :)
<andre4s> hehe
<andre4s> naja, mal schauen
<andre4s> eventuell "muss" ich ja irgendwann migrieren :D
<andre4s> aber solang bleib ich eher bei "never change a running system"
<andre4s> ;>
<andre4s> hmmm, ich würde eigentlich lieber die mach_device zeile im osprober ändern damit er einfach sda1 übergeht
<andre4s> aber ich glaub da bin ich zu newb für :>
<k1l> du kannst ja das script kopieren und ändern und als custom speichern. und dann das alte deaktivieren (einfach das +x wegnehmen).
<k1l> dann gibts für denjenigen der da vlt in zukunft mal ran muss weniger zu grübeln
<andre4s> stimmt, so werd ichs wohl machen
<andre4s> ok, danke schonmal für die denkanstöße
<andre4s> schönen abend noch
<andre4s> bye
<wildewurst> ubuntu is der letzte dreck 
<ThreeM> lol
<C_A_M> was fürn süßer troll :)
<nor42> xD
<C_A_M> hat ihn hier irgendjemand gezwungen ? :-)
<Fuchs> die Diskussion dann bitte auch nicht hier, danke :) 
<C_A_M> ah, sry ich vergaß, drüben wirds nicht so eng gesehen
<nor42> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DonNox> moin
<DonNox> Wo habe ich hier ein Fehler gemacht? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402292/
<BuZZ-T> DonNox: bei wwww ein w zuviel?
<DonNox> BuZZ-T, booo ich sollte wirklich langsam zu Bett gehen. Danke dir. 
<DonNox> habe vor lauter bäumen den Wald nicht gesehen
<BuZZ-T> ^^
<DonNox> kommt davon wenn man 2 Tage durchgehend arbeitet.
<BuZZ-T> mei, sowas passiert auch so :)
<dude> guten morgen 
<dude> wie kann ich über eine shell überprüfen ob gnome3 automatisch eingeloggt ist?
<baccenfutter> dude: gnome3 ist ein user?
<dude> nein
<baccenfutter> dude: oder was genau meinst du mit 'überprüfen ob gnome3 automatisch eingeloggt ist'
<dude> ob sich gnome automatisch während des startens einloggt
<dude> ich habe die custom.conf modifiziert
<dude> aber ich kann nicht überprüfen ob der user jetzt eingeloggt ist
<baccenfutter> dude: ich verstehe die frage nicht... gnome log'd sich nirgendwo ein, gnome ist eine grafische oberflaeche.
<dude> gnome muss sich ja anmelden
<baccenfutter> nein?
<dude> das kann man automatisieren
<baccenfutter> man kann das einloggen eines users IN gnome automatisieren. meinst du das?
<dude> ach 
<dude> der user muss sich ja normalerweise am computer anmelden mut user und passwort
<dude> ich möchte nun wissen ob die modifikation der custom.conf funktioniert
<baccenfutter> und du willst nun sehen, ob der autologin im gnome klappt, hast aber nur ein remote terminal?
<dude> und dazu muss ich wissen ob der user sich jetzt an der maschine eingeloggt hat 
<dude> ich habe nur ein ssh terminal richtig
<baccenfutter> 'w' oder 'who' sind deine freunde
<dude> der user schläft
<dude> ich sehe nur pts/0 bis 3 von mir selbst
<baccenfutter> dann ist der user nicht eingeloggt
<dude> müsste tty7 sein oder so
<dude> verdammt, weshalb funktioniert das nicht!
<dude> defaultsession=gnome war es
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-30
<calwig> Hallo, Kennt ihr Deutsche Channs?
<calwig> oder Servers
<calwig> Houston do you copy?
<calwig> ach warte mal, es ist 6Uhr
<calwig> einen Schönen Tag noch
<bazZti> MOIN
<Zerou> moin
<bazZti> mit welchem tool kann ich denn eine linux platte auf eine win platte kopieren. also sozusagen ein 1:1 kopie erstellen auf der ehemaligen win platte?
<k1l> ,shell_dd? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shell_dd
<k1l> ,shell dd? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> bazZti, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot1> hab ein Problem mit dem "Umzug" von Ubuntu 10.10 auf eine neue Festplatte. Alles so gemacht wie in 'ubuntuusers/ubuntu_umziehen'. nach sudo chroot /mnt kommt Fehler: "chroot failed to run command '/bin/bash': no such file or directory'
<apricot1> Ich wollte gerade Grub anpassen....
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: ja, und schon nachgeschaut ob die datei da ist?
<apricot1> ja stimmt.... da war sda2 nicht gemounted  
<apricot1> kann ich ein chroot wieder rückgängig machen ?
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: du meinst den chroot verlassen? einfach die darin laufende shell beenden, meist mit exit
<apricot1> grub-setup gibt Fehlermeldung: 'grup-setup: warn: Diese GPT-Partitionsbezeichnung hat keine BIOS-Boot-Partition, Einbettung wird nicht möglich sein!.'
<apricot1> ist vermutlich die swap-Partition. Da hab ich in der (neuen) fstab noch keine UUID eingetragen...
<apricot1> grub-setup bringt weiterhin den Fehler: 'grub-setup: Warnung: Integration ist nicht möglich. GRUB kann in dieser Konfiguration nur durch Verwendung von Blockierlisten installiert werden. Allerdings sind Blockierlisten UNZUVERLÄSSIG und...' -- Ich habe aber in der 'neuen' fstab die UUIDs für / und für swap korrekt eingetragen.
<apricot1> ls
<apricot1> sorry...
<apricot1> grub-setup /dev/sda gibt immer warn: 'Diese GPT-Partitionsbezeichnung hat keine BIOS Boot Partition...' fdisk -l sagt auch: GPT detected on'/dev/sda' Use GNU Parted. Da steck ich nicht tief genug drin :) kann jemand helfen ?
<bazZti> hat jemand erfahrung mit xbmc? ich setz mir gerade ein neues xbmc auf einem live system auf
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: ehrlich gesagt, wir habens jetzt ein paar mal gehört. offensichtlich hängts damit zusammen dass du gpt verwendest, und es weiss gerade niemand. frag halt bitte mal im forum, oder heute abend noch einmal.
<bazZti> und zwar habe ich gehört das man dem live system erst noch netzwerken beibringen muss 
<bazZti> vorher funktioniert das wohl nicht 
<apricot1> ok - danke  :)
<LetoThe2nd> bazZti: metafragen und aussenrumgerede bringt niemandem was. an welchem punkt hängts speziell, auf welche informationen berufst du dich?
<k1l> bazZti: 1. warum denn live system? 2. was meinst du mit netzwerken? ein ubuntu live system kann sich zu netzwerken verbinden solange die treiber und module mitgeliefert sind. 
<bazZti> naja live system da schneller als xbmc auf einem ubuntu aufgesetzt. Netzwerk heisst von einem windows server musik und video streamen
<bazZti> also eigentlich nur abspielen
<k1l> bazZti: du fummelst da doch schon wochen rum und suchst immer nur das schnellste und schwierigste. aber mit deinen fähigkeiten solltest du einfach mal das standard programm nehmen und froh sein wenn es läuft.
<k1l> bazZti: grade wenn du filme abspielen willst würde ich den ram nicht noch mit dem system belegen wollen.
<bazZti> es hat ja schon gelaufen auf nem ubuntu aufgesetzt. doch jetzt hab ich ne ssd am start und will dort nen xbmc live aufsetzen
<k1l> bazZti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBMC  hier
<bazZti> kk thx
<k1l> bazZti: und am besten fragst du weiterhin bei den xbmc leuten nach support, wenn du deren system benutzt.
<CalebRipley> Ich kann Ordner die mit einem '-' beginnen nicht mit der Shell erreichen, das '-' wird immer als Parametersequenz erkannt. Weiß jmd. warum hier keine Escapesequenzen funktioneren?
<sdx23> CalebRipley: ./-foo verwenden
<CalebRipley> sdx23, danke für den Tipp. Gibt es noch weitere Zeichen die auch in " und ' solche Probleme machen?
<sdx23> CalebRipley: Das ist nicht allgemein zu beantworten, weil vollkommen von dem Skript/Programm abhängig, das die Parameter bekommt. 
<_moep_> allgemeins sind sonder und leerzeichen in Ordnernamen aber nicht gerade förderlich
<CalebRipley> Achso, das klingt logisch :-)
<sdx23> _moep_: ja, wobei die aber ein Problem erstmal für die Shell darstellen, wird dann durch '' gelöst. Das mit dem '-' ist eine andere Ebene, deswegen bringt '' hier nichts.
<CalebRipley> Die konnte ich glücklicherweise bisher immer mit "" abfangen :-)
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Weiß jemand, ob die Microsoft LifeCam VX-2000 schon out-of-the-box unter ubuntu läuft? per google finde ich nur alte threads von 2010, wo sie nicht läuft. wie kann ich vor dem kauf feststellen, ob sie doch gehen wird?
<LetoThe2nd> ,hcl? NTQ 
<shetlandpony> NTQ: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: ansonsten halt das übliche. versandhandel, bei nichtfunktion zurück.
<joschi> CalebRipley: normalerweise ist -- die sequenz, die anzeigt, dass alles danach literal verwendet werden soll und nicht als parameter
<joschi> CalebRipley: beispiel: `ls -l -- -l` <- zeigt das lange format (-l) für die datei "-l" an.
<joschi> CalebRipley: alternativ einfach das "-" mit backslash escapen, also "\-l" statt "-l"
<CalebRipley> joschi, leider geht das nicht mit den Escapesequenzen. Da hat sdx23 schon recht. Escapesequenzen werden ja von der Bash aufgelöst und daher intepretiert das Programm das - als Parametereinleitung.
<NTQ> danke LetoThe2nd.
<CalebRipley> Da die meisten Programme selbst keine Escapesequenzen kennen geht auch #cd '\-HalloWelt' nicht.
<joschi> CalebRipley: die programme bekommen davon gar nichts mit. das wird von der shell aufgelöst
<joschi> CalebRipley: die "--" variante funktioniert allerdings fast überall
<CalebRipley> Oh sorry, das mit dem -- hatte ich überlesen. Das ist super, kann man so schön in Skripte einbauen :-)
<CalebRipley> Das - zu Escapen ist doch aber eigentlich sinnlos oder? Die Bash interpretiert es ja eigentlich eh nicht.
<ardalrian> Guten Morgen zusammen! :-)
<nevchen> hi
<eminor> :-)
<SirDidi> ich möchte via usb stick ubuntu auf meinem thinkpad installieren, allerdings kommt am anfang die meldung -> Minimal BASH-like line editing si supported. for the first word...
<SirDidi> warum startet es nicht normal?
<sdx23> SirDidi: weil du es auf die falsche Art und Weise auf den USB-Stick gemacht hast, vermutlich. Wie denn?
<SirDidi> sdx23, mit meinem desktop rechner gehts
<SirDidi> sdx23, mit dem startmedien ersteller von ubuntu
<sdx23> Ah, ok. Ja, der Startmedienersteller tut in der Regel. Im Gegensatz zu unetbootin.
<SirDidi> sdx23, so nach dem 3. mal erstellen geht es plötzlich :D
<SirDidi> selber usb-stick o.O
<sdx23> hm, frag mich nicht :)
<SirDidi> sdx23, aber es geht nun :)
<SirDidi> thx
<vrs> habe letztens mein ubuntu neu aufgesetzt, bei der installation als layout deu-nodeadkeys angegeben, dann gemerkt dass ich das nicht will und auf ein anderes umgestellt
<vrs> problem: es kommt immer wieder
<vrs> (ja, ich habe es systemweit mittels des keyboard-tools gesetzt)
<vrs> wie exorziere ich nodeadkeys korrekt?
<saddy> huhu, kennt sich jemand mit glge aus?
<dadrc> ,mf? saddy 
<shetlandpony> saddy: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<ppq> vrs: 'setxkbmap de' sollte theoretisch reichen
<saddy> ok: kann mir jemand ein gutes (aktuelles) tutorial empfehlen? die treffer bei google sind nicht nach qualität sortiert...
<jokrebel> saddy: was ist denn glge überhaupt?
<saddy> jokrebel: vereinfacht die webgl programmierung
<k1l> saddy: das hat wohl nur begrenzt mit ubuntu zu tun oder?
<LetoThe2nd> saddy: den passenden channel hast du ja schon gefunden, da bist du sicher besser aufgehoben.
<saddy> k1l: jup LetoThe2nd: da ist grad keiner da ; )
<saddy> najut cucu
<vrs> ppq: hm, ich machte gerade etwas anderes, werde sehen was passiert
<spY|da> hi, ich hab 10.4.3 server und nen pcie esata 0d:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB360 AHCI Controller (rev 02) verbaut, der controller wird von lspci erkannt, dennoch wird keine angeschlossene Sata Platte erkannt, ideen?
<ppq> spY|da: guck mal im bios, da sollten die auch aufgeführt werden. und auf dem post screen (wenn du den rechner anmachst), wenn der zu schnell verschwindet drück auf die pause taste (oben rechts irgendwo)
<jokrebel> spY|da: Platte defekt? Im BIOS deaktiviert?
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: knapp daneben.
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: ppq hat recht, aber wichtig ist, dass du das bios des controlers benutzt.
<subz3r0> Hi. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das Panel zurückzusetzen? Bzw. die Indikatoren?
<subz3r0> Hatte mir ne Bildschirmtastatur installeirt und nu is oben rechts nen falsches Icon, da wo man die Tastatur umstellen kann usa/deutschland
<subz3r0> ich hatte es hier mit versucht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4679/how-to-remove-keyboard-icon-from-keyboard-layout-indicator-to-leave-just-the-lan
<shetlandpony> subz3r0's url: http://tinyurl.com/3gvwb5y | gnome - How to remove keyboard icon from keyboard layout indicator (to leave just the language abbr. alone)? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<subz3r0> allerdings habe ich nun nen weissen rahmen und in dem rahmen nen Warnzeichen(sieht aus wie nen halteverbotszeichen...)
<spY|da> ppq, jokrebel, LetoThe2nd, es war das kabel  
<chk> hi
<chk> ich habe aus versehen die geöffneten Programme unten links neben das Arbeitsfläche zeigen Symbol geschoben
<chk> wie kann man das wieder rückgängig machen? wenn ich rechts und dann auf verschieben drücke schiebe ich die geöffneten Programme komplett weg, die sollen aber wieder nach rechts...
<jokrebel> chk: _Ich_ hab das nicht kappiert (vielleicht jemand anders?). Könntest Du das bitte nochmal für alle verständlich formulieren, bitte? Und bedenke dass nicht jeder das selbe "unten rechts" oder wo auch immer hat da man das ja individuell gestalten kann. 
<k1l> mach mal nen screenshot
<jokrebel> oder so…
<chk> meine geöffneten Programme sind jetz unten links angeordnet, der "Arbeitsfläche zegen"Button ist nun rechts von denen. Ich hätte den Button gerne wieder ganz links und danach wieder meine geöffneten Programe :)
<sash_> Screenshot bidde
<chk> wenn ich den Button nach links verschiebe springen die Programme nicht drüber, sondern ich schiebe Sie komplet zusammen, so das ich die nicht mehr sehen kann
<jokrebel> chk: Vermute dass ein "rechtsklick" - Haken bei "auf dem Panel Sperren" entfernen - rechtsklick "verschieben" helfen könnte.
<chk> hab ich auch schion ausprobiert, hilft auch nichts... :(
<jokrebel> chk: etwa 3 Millimeter links vom linkesten (blödes Wort) Programmsymbol befindet sich der passende Knopf den Du finden und mit Rechtsklick aktivieren musst um an das "verschieben" dieser Programmminis ranzukommen.
<jokrebel> chk: Wenn Du mit rechstklick - Info - Fensterliste angezeigt bekommst hast Du die richtige Stelle gefunden :-)
<jokrebel> chk: Ob Du es nun wirklich findest/gefunden hast - kann ich leider nicht mehr abwarten, da ich jetzt weg muss. Aber es gibt noch viele hilfsbereite Leute hier. Good luck!
<jokrebel> cu
<PBeck> hi
<chk> @ jokrebel: juhu habs gefunden thx!
<foobar7> Hey
<eminor> hi
<foobar7> Ist es bei der neusten stabilen release von ubuntu möglich zwischen gnome2 und unity zu wählenß
<foobar7> und ist USB3 abwärtskompatibel?
<foobar7> SInd wohl alle afk
<PBeck>  foobar7 ja
<PBeck> zum ersten
<PBeck> und auch zum zweiten
<PBeck> ubuntu classic ist gnome 2
<k1l> foobar7: gnome2 heisst ubuntu classic unten beim gdm (anmeldeschirm)
<fk86> hallo
<fk86> kennt jemand das problem wenn unter ubuntu im firefox keine java applets angezeigt werden? 
<PBeck> fk86: noscript aktiviert?
<fk86> wo aktiviert man das?
<PBeck> fk86: noscript ist ein plugin für firefox um skripte wie flash und java zu deaktivieren und nur bei bedarf anzuschalten - gut gegen werbung und google verfolgung. Wahrscheinlich hast du es nicht installiert.
<fk86> achso okay. nein hab das nicht
<PBeck> fk86: java ist aber installiert?
<fk86> ja ist installiert
<mgolisch> sicher?
<fk86> ja
<PBeck> fk86: http://www.java.com/de/download/testjava.jsp
<mgolisch> und das entsprechende browser plugin auch?
<mgolisch> wird es aufgelistet im browser unter plugins?
<PBeck> fk86: da müssten oben deine installationsdaten wie java version, betriebssystem etc. angezeigt werden, wenn nein stimmt irgendwas mit deiner installation nicht - entweder kein java oder wie mgolisch gesagt hat kein plugin.
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps?Java-Plugin-fuer-Browser-aktivieren#Java-Plugin-fuer-Browser-aktivieren
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/3sfs72x |        Tipps › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<PBeck> letzteres nur wenn man java _nicht_ aus den paketquellen installiert
<k1l> Moritz24M: moritz__ magst du mal deine verbindung überprüfen?
<subz3r0> re
<dAnjou> gratz
<subz3r0> Hab mir irgendwie den Tastatur-Indikator oben rechts verstellt. Sehe weder das Keyboard, noch ne Flagge des eingestellten Schemas.
<subz3r0> habs hier mit versucht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4679/how-to-remove-keyboard-icon-from-keyboard-layout-indicator-to-leave-just-the-lan
<shetlandpony> subz3r0's url: http://tinyurl.com/3gvwb5y | gnome - How to remove keyboard icon from keyboard layout indicator (to leave just the language abbr. alone)? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<subz3r0> brachte auch leider keinen erfolg. Wäre nice, wenn mir einer helfen könnte das Problem zu fixen.
<dAnjou> subz3r0: was bedeutet "verstellt"?
<subz3r0> Der Indikator ist zwar noch da, sehe allerdings nur nen roten Kreis mit nem Strich durch...
<dAnjou> und welche ubuntu-version und welcher desktop?
<subz3r0> gehe mal stark davon aus, dass irgendwas mit den pfaden bzw.  Rechten nicht stimmt. Ubuntu 10.10
<subz3r0> gnom2
<subz3r0> +e
<dAnjou> subz3r0: also bei mir wird dieser indikator nur angezeigt, wenn ich mehrere layouts in den "Tastatur" einstellungen drin hab
<subz3r0> ./home/user/.icons/flags existiert noch
<subz3r0> jo hab zwei drinnen wegen truecrypt
<dAnjou> aber ich hab auch natty und da is das wohl anders
<dAnjou> da gibts kein extra applet mehr
<subz3r0> jo, ich weiss =) nutze natty auch, allerdings nicht hier auf dem system
<subz3r0> Falls sonst noch jemand nen Ansatz hat, wie ich den Indikator reparieren kann... raus damit ... ;)
<Hulk> hiho
<alxxor> moin
<Hulk> weiß einer wofür ".pulse-cookie" im root-Verzeichnis gut ist?
<sonotos> Hulk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio  scheint ne art flag zu sein ob der dienst läuft
<k1l> Hulk: du fängst bitte nicht an da im root ordner wild rumzulöschen.
<dude> hallo guten tag liebe menschen
<dude> warum funktioniert nvidia 173 nicht mit gnome3?
<dude> ich habe nvidia-xconfig hodoniert aber geht nix
<dude> gnome3 ist total konfuzius, ich hoffe das kann man verändern
<apollo13> hodoniert == wtf ? außerdem ist geht nicht keine fehlermeldung; dass du nix verändern kann liegt an dir und du bist hier im falschen channel
<dude> weshalb um falschen kanal?
<dude> hier ist doch ubuntu natty oder?
<apollo13> weil ubuntu kein gnome3 kann
<apollo13> ja und das hat kein gnome3
<dude> naja 
<apollo13> nix naja
<dude> oneric ist ja gnome3
<apollo13> oneiric ist nicht gnome3, nein
<dude> naja wenn hier jemand zu borniert ist eine einfache frage mit einer einfachen antwort zu beantworten dann bin ich im falschen kanal
<apollo13> und oneiric bist hier auch falsch
<rumpe1> dude, oneiric ist auch noch nicht supported
<dude> naja mal gucken was dmesg schreibt
<rumpe1> dude, laut https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 ist das paket für natty experimentell, kann das system schrotten und es gibt keine Möglichkeit des Downgrades zurück zu Gnome2.
<apollo13> rumpe1: letzteres ist zwar falsch, aber es bleibt hier dennoch unsupported ;)
<rumpe1> apollo13, inwiefern falsch?
<apollo13> als das ein Downgrade möglich ist
<dude> ich habe ppa schon installiert, aber seltsamerweise funktionieren die grafiktreiber auch unter unity nicht richtig
<devilangel81> Guten Abend
<apollo13> rumpe1: aber da sind wir hier im falschen chan…
<dude> deshalb hatte ich probehalber gnome3 installiert
<rumpe1> apollo13, seht so dort
<apollo13> rumpe1: Ich weiß und es ist auch gut so, da das downgrade nicht trivial ist
<rumpe1> dude, wie hast du die grafiktreiber installiert?
<dude> die standard repos nvidia-common
<devilangel81> Könnte mir jemand behoöflich sein ? ich versuche den USB Stick Digi Vox Ultimate zu installieren habe aber nichts über Ihn gefunden was mir weiter hilft der Chip heißt G-Tek Electronics Group Lifeview LV5TDLX DVB-T [RTL2832U]
<dude> der hat die kernelmodule kompilliert, das system meldet dass die treiber i.o sind aber nicht in benutzung
<apollo13> devilangel81: findest du in google irgendwas dazu, dass der im linux lauffähig ist?
<apollo13> nvidia-common kompiliert sicher keine kernel module
<dude> wenn ich nvidia-xconfig ausführe schreibt er ja eine xorg.conf, aber mit der kann ich mich nicht anmelden
<devilangel81> ja der Digi Mini sollte lauffähig sein der hier auch aber wie gesagt bei google habe ich nichts der gleichen gefunden das diesen USB Stick zum laufen bringt
<apollo13> sollte lauffähig sein ist bei solchen tv sticks immer happig
<apollo13> ich persönlich würde nur welche kaufen wo ich weiß, dass der support gut ist
<ring0> technisat z.b.
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BA95 meine hwinfo zu meinem System falls es euch weiter hilft
<apollo13> nicht wirklich (mir zumindest nicht), bei TV karten kann ich nur helfen wenn ich das ding selber hab^^
<ring0> devilangel81, kannst du mal die ausgabe von lsusb pasten?
<devices> hi
<devices> ich hab mal eine kurze frage, bezueglich dem mounten von usb-sticks
<devilangel81> jo mache ich mom
<devices> vor kurzem hatte ich ubuntu und da war das kein problem, da ich den device kannte.., aber ich hab jetzt 2 wochen mit freebsd zu tun gehabt
<devices> und nun weiß ich nicht mehr wie man usbsticks mountet
<devices> meist ist es ein sda* device
<devices> doch bei mir ist sda* die partition
<devices> wie kann ich rausfinden, wlechen device mein usb stick benoetigt?
<ring0> devices, vielleicht hilft dir das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<rumpe1> devices, sudo fdisk -l
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BA99
<devices> rumpe1, sda1 - sda8 sind partitionen
<devices> und in der ubuntu wiki wird als beispiel ein sda device verwendet
<ring0> devices, also, erkannt wird dein stick auf jeden fall. bus 1, device 6
<devices> das faellt bei mir flach
<devilangel81> jo ganz klar
<ring0> devices, sorry, warst nicht gemeint :)
<devices> =)
<devices> wie man mountet weiß ich ja 
<devices> aber ich weiß nicht welches device fuer usb-sticks verantwortlich ist...
<ring0> devilangel81, was fehlt jetzt?
<devices> wie koennt ich das rauskriegen
<devilangel81> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/123739 ich habe das gefunden verstehe aber nicht ganz ob das How To mir hilft und wie ich es umsetze die deutsche Übersetzung von Google ist echt mist glaube ich
<devilangel81> der Treiber 
<devices> sr0 wars jedenfalls nichtr
<devices> -r
<devices> mount -t vfat -o ro /dev/sdb /media/usbstick  <--- das ist ein beispiel aus der wiki
<devices> schoen und gut
<k1l> devices: durchatmen
<devices> aber sda/sdb funktioniert nicht
<devices> durchatmen?
<devices> ah
<rumpe1> devices, schon in dmesg geguckt direkt nachm anstecken?
<devices> verstanden 
<devices> lol
<k1l> devices: nopaste mal "sudo fdisk -l"
<k1l> hinten ist nen kleines L
<devices> nopaste ... d.h auf eine seite posten?
<k1l> ,nopaste? devices 
<shetlandpony> devices: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<devices> shetlandpony, danke
<shetlandpony> opps? devices, don't think so. i'm a bot, it's my job. *sing*
<devilangel81> @ring0 was sagst Du zu der anleitung
<devices> k1l, ich  poste das mal
<k1l> devices: ja den link dann hier rein
<devices> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467334/
<ring0> devilangel81, mein spanisch ist nicht sonderlich gut :)
<ring0> devilangel81, was sagt denn lsmod | grep -i dvb
<devices> der stick ist grad ned drin, da ich nur drei slots hab.. und die liegen eng beieinander... ich hab mein modem und meine maus drin
<k1l> devices: da ist kein usb-stick drin oder?
<devices> nein..
<devices> nochmal mit? aber fdisk gibt doch nur partitionen aus...
<k1l> devices: ok, dann steck ihn rein und dann mach das nochmal, dann taucht er dort auf als /dev/sdXY
<k1l> devices: du kannst auch einfach mal "dmesg" nach dem einstecken eingeben und unten gucken ob der direkt gemountet wird und wohin
<devilangel81> G-Tek Electronics Group Lifeview LV5TDLX DVB-T [RTL2832U]     wenn er die Hardware erkennt dann müsste er ja auch wissen wie man das Ding benutzt man muss jetzt nur wissen wie man den Stick am besten anspricht ^^
<ring0> devilangel81, was sagt denn lsmod | grep -i dvb?
<devices> ähm.. ich schreibs gleich hierreinl das fdisk -l, weils nur eine zeile ausgibt, ok? k1l 
<k1l> devices: das sind garantiert mehr als eine zeile :)
<apollo13> k1l: nicht wenns nen error ist^^
<k1l> hehe
<devilangel81> wie macht man den strich nochmal
<sash_> AltGr + <
<daswort> Wie finde ich heraus welche Font gerade in einer Webseite geladen wurden wenn sie nicht im Quelltext steht?
<devices> /dev/sdc1 ........System: w95 FAT32  ...ist die letzte zeile... die vorherigen geben nur die partitionen aus
<devices> also duerfte /dev/sdc1 das usb device sein?
<devilangel81> kommt keine ausgabe
<devices> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/467336/ hier die komplette, k1l 
<devilangel81> bei Linux hört und sieht das eigendlich dann immer so aus als wäre kein Konflikt mit der Hardware sehe ich das richtig
<k1l> devices: ja, /dev/sdc1 ist die partition vom usb-stick. schau dir mal "dmesg" an, ob der nicht vlt sogar gemountet wurde 
<ring0> devilangel81, normalerweise zeigt lsusb keinen exakten namen, wenn linux nicht weiß, was es ist
<devices> okay
<devices> ansonsten .... sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb ..... ?
<devices> sry... ich konnte das mal... aber nach 2 wochen fbsd hab ichs schon wieder vergessen
<devices> da dort mit sudo mount -t msdos /dev/da1s1 /mnt/usb gemountet wird .. :D 
<ring0> devilangel81, könnte natürlich sein, dass kein modul mit dvb gefunden wurde, weil es anders heißt.
<k1l> ja, wenn es den ordner /mnt/usb schon gibt, sonst anlegen. ansonsten mal auf der wikiseite unter mount nachschauen
<devices> gibts es.. danke soweit ich probiers
<k1l> devices: das device heisst halt /dev/sdXY. X für das gerät und Y für die partition
<devices> hier sind die leute echt hilfsbereit... im vergleich zu freebsd-foren
<ring0> devilangel81, guck mal nach lsmod | grep -i rtl
<ring0> devilangel81, das letze zeichen soll ein kleines L sein
<devices> super
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BBAU das ist die ausgabe von lspci
<devices> hat funktioniert
<devices> danke, x1l
<devices> k1l
<k1l> devices: kein problem.
<ring0> devilangel81, über pci angeschlossene geräte interessieren nicht, wenn dein stick per usb angeschlossen ist.
<devices> ich komm dann nochmal
<devices> bis spaeter
<devices> und danke. ganz lieb
<ring0> devilangel81, guck mal nach lsmod | grep -i rtl
<devilangel81> da kommt wieder keine antwort drauf auf lsmod | grep -i rtl
<ring0> devilangel81, aber auch kein fehler?
<devilangel81> auch kein Fehler genau
<devilangel81> also ist man dem ding schon auf der Spur aber ebend noch nicht richtig
<devilangel81> hast Du Teamviewer
<ring0> devilangel81, man könnte probieren eine kanaldatei zu erzeugen, in der annahme, dass die hardware korrekt erkannt wurde
<ring0> devilangel81, nein
<devilangel81> und wie macht man das 
<ring0> devilangel81, ich nutze dafür im terminal w_scan http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan
<ring0> devilangel81, welches programm möchtest du denn im nachhinein zum tv gucken nutzen?
<devilangel81> xbmc würde ich gerne nutzen weil man das auch fernsteuern kann
<jokrebel> ist das für ne XBox?
<ring0> jokrebel, ürsprünlich ja für die xbox, mitlerweile kann man das auch als mediacenter unter linux, windows, mac nutzen
<ring0> devilangel81, bei xbmc muss ich passen. das habe ich bisher noch nicht eingerichtet. im wiki-artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBMC steht auch nichts direkt zu tv
<devilangel81> naja nicht schlimm habe schon gelesen Kaffeine soll ein sehr beliebtes Programm für Tv sein
<ring0> devilangel81, kaffeine, mplayer, vlc, je nach belieben
<devilangel81> welchemn befehl nimmst Du zum scannen
<ring0> devilangel81, w_scan
<ring0> devilangel81, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan
<devilangel81> sorry wer liest ist klar im vorteil ich weiß hmmm da kam ein Fehler ich paste mal
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BBAW
<jokrebel> devilangel81: DVB-T? USB-Stick?
<ring0> devilangel81, scheinbar war unsere annahme, dass der usb-stick richtig erkannt wurde doch falsch
<delirah> hi
<delirah> ich hab da ein problem mit einer externen platte, und zwar beokmme ich das, wenn ich sie per usb anstecke: http://pastebin.com/fKFLx2Zb
<ring0> jokrebel, ja, beides
<devilangel81> meine eigendlich weiß das System ja um was es sich handelt aber wie man es anspricht weiß es nicht
<jokrebel> wurde lsusb schon gepastet? und ein "tail -f /var/log/messages" mit ein und ausstecken des Sticks würd mich auch interessieren.
<ring0> jokrebel, lsusb http://sharetext.org/BA99
<ring0> jokrebel, kein modul mit dvb oder rtl geladen
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Bitte mal im Terminal "tail -f /var/log/messages" eingeben. Stick abstecken - 5sec warten - 2-3mal Enter - 5sec warten - Stick wieder einstecken - - 5sec warten - alles was im Terminal ersienen ist kopieren und nopasten, bitte.
<jokrebel> .oO( sieht glaub ich nicht so gut aus für diesen Stick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/478379 )
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BBAY
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Versuch es nochmal mit /var/log/syslog bitte
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Aber wie schon gesagt; ich hab da eher nicht so viel Hoffnung bezüglich Deines Sticks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/478379 )
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BBA6
<devilangel81> das kam ebend raus 
<devilangel81> das letzte kam wo der Stick entfernt wurde
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Die "Einsteckphase" wär mir am wichtigsten…
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Da müsste (wenn alles passt) etwas von "connected in warm state" oder so ähnlich erscheinen. Wenn dem nicht so ist ist die Firmware für den Stick nicht verfügbar oder nicht korrekt geladen worden. Dann kann er nicht gehn. 
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BBA7
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Und "device not accepting" und "unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" klingen nicht gerade nach "ich hab alles korrekt erkannt und auch die Firmware starten können. Sorry.
<devilangel81> hmm
<kooldavi> hi
<kooldavi> ich versuche gerade das handy meiner mom mit meinem laptop zu verbinden. mit meinem handy klappt dies hervorragend, aber bei dem samsung meiner mom sagt blueman immer "connection refused (111)". weiß jemand rat?
<devilangel81> http://ShareText.org/BBA9 das ist seit ebend passiert was meint Ihr führt das heute noch zu einem ergebnis ^^ 
<devilangel81> sucht er jetzt nach der firemware in v4l
<devilangel81> verstehe ich das jetzt richtig
<devilangel81> oder legt er die Dateien gerade an
<jokrebel> devilangel81: Ich bin jetzt auch im Bett - vielleicht hilft Dir das noch weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb 
<jokrebel> cu
<devilangel81> hat jemand v4l schon installiert und weiß wie lange er kompiliert
<amfs> devilangel81 warum kopilierst du es selbst?
<apollo13> devilangel81: das hängt von deiner cpu, deinem ram und deiner festplatte ab, ich kompilier hier qt zb in <20 minuten (komplett), vlc wird dann wohl nur bruchteile davon brauchen^^
<devilangel81> weil der USB Stick MSI Vox Ultimate Pro so wohl nicht erkannt wird
<devilangel81> erhoffe ich mir von dem media build erfolg
<kooldavi> hat niemand die erfahrung mit bluetooth gemacht?
<apollo13> oh ich lese jetzt grad erst v4l, hab davor vlc gelesen *gg*
<amfs> achso, das v4l paket funktioniert nicht?
<k1l> kooldavi: auf beiden geräten unpairen. phone rebooten, wieder pairen
<kooldavi> <+k1l>: danke, aber bitte was? :)
<k1l> kooldavi: jeweils in den bluetooth einstellungen das pairing aufheben, dann das gerät neustarten und noch erst vom pc pairen und dann vom phone
<kooldavi> ok. ich probier es mal aus.
<kooldavi> ok jetzt kann ich dateien vom pc an das handy schicken. jedoch nicht umgekehrt. das handy sagt immer "fehlgeschlagen"
<k1l> vorher beide pairings auf pc und phone gelöscht gehabt?
<kooldavi> ja
<kooldavi> muss dazu sagen, dass das ein sehr altes handy ist. ist ein samsung sgh-x630.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ^zZz: machst du bitte das nickchange-script aus bzw. verzichtest darauf? danke.
<Akallabeth> guten Abend
<Akallabeth> wie gross ist die Gefahr, dass man sich sein 10.10 zerschiesst, wenn man neben gnome noch kde nachinstalliert?
<nor42> gering
<Akallabeth> okay, also einfach mal munter apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<nor42> wüsste nicht, was passieren sollte
<nor42> ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das paket heißt, aber wenn es so eins gibt, nimms
<k1l> backups schaden nie. aber eigentlich sollte das klappen.
<Akallabeth> nor42: in früheren jahren hatte ich oft kde gnome und xfce paralelll und da lebte eine installation nie lange
<Akallabeth> weil immer wieder was kaputt ging
<nor42> was ist denn kaputt gegangen?
<Akallabeth> die GUI hatte nicht mehr recht funktioniert
<Akallabeth> fragt mich aber nicht nach detailst
<Akallabeth> das ist schon 3 jahre und mehr her
<nor42> die sollten sich eig nicht gegenseitig "angreifen" :D
<nor42> sind ja eigentlich nur softwarepakete, die sich nicht gegenseitig blockieren
<nor42> solltest nur darauf achten nur einen display-manager zu verwenden
<nor42> entweder gdm oder kdm
<nor42> oder xdm oder so
<mrkramps> die schließen sich eh gegenseitig aus
<Akallabeth> okay
 * k1l hebt nochmal die backups hervor
<nor42> mrkramps: man kann doch auf verschiedenen X-servern verschiedene display manager laufen lassen?!
<mrkramps> nor42: möglich, aber so weit ich weiss, wird bei der installation der DMs ein default festgelegt
<mrkramps> die anderen müsstest du manuell starten
<nor42> jap, das schon, ja
<Akallabeth> also hab den gdm mal default gelassen
<nor42> jo
<Akallabeth> hi KojiroAK
<KojiroAK> Tag Akallabeth 
<Akallabeth> ;)
<Hulk> wie kann man in empathy die away message eines msn users aus der Kontaktliste lesen? 
<Akallabeth> so das war keine gute idee Kubuntu-desktop paralell zu installieren
<Akallabeth> jetzt lagt das system katastrophal
<Akallabeth> muss dauernd auf den cursor warten
<Akallabeth> und unter KDE ich mich nicht wlanverbinden
<Akallabeth> grmmls
<nor42> geht gnome denn noch normal?
<Akallabeth> ja soweit normal
<Akallabeth> a es einfach lagt bis zu geht nicht mehr
<Akallabeth> und nicht schreiben
<nor42> kde laggt, gnome aber nicht?
<nor42> dann ist das problem doch bei kde
<Akallabeth> nein gnome laggt
<Akallabeth> !
<Akallabeth> ich bin jetzt unter gnome das
<nor42> läuft denn KDE?
<Akallabeth> und warte bis zu mehr als eine sec auf den cursor
<Akallabeth> das nervt
<nor42> funktioniert KDE?
<Akallabeth> unter s auch so aber nicht so gravieren
<nor42> der satz war unverständlich
<Akallabeth> kde funktioniert
<Akallabeth> laggt aber auch
<Akallabeth> und unter kde kocht nicht ins wlan verbinden
<dAnjou> ähm, glaubenskriege bitte im query
<dAnjou> hier nur frage+antwort
<Akallabeth> dAnjou: es geht hier nicht um glauben
<mrkramps> Akallabeth: überschneiden siche evtl. systemprogramme im autostart?
<Akallabeth> mrkramps: wie kann heraus fiden?
<Akallabeth> finden
<nor42> dAnjou: ist schon hier richtig im support, keine sorge.. ließ mal weiter oben
<mrkramps> werf 'nen blick in den autostart?
<Akallabeth> mrkramps: sorrry wenn ich jetzt wie n noob dastehe, wo find ich den auto start?
<Akallabeth> 10.10 gnome
<mrkramps> ich hab keine ahnung, ich benutze Xfce… aber normalerweise sollten die startdateien für alle XDG-kompatiblen desktopumgebungen in ~/.config/autostart liegen
<nor42> preferences -> start up applications ist auch was
<Akallabeth> okay dann schau ich das mal mit nano an
<mrkramps> Akallabeth: das 'n verzeichnis
<mrkramps> in dem verzeichnis liegen desktop configuration files
<Akallabeth> okay hab das gefunden in einstellungen startprogramme
<Akallabeth> udn jetzt?
<mrkramps> Akallabeth: such nach irgendwas, dass sich überschneiden könnte, oder gib uns ein nopaste von :$ ls ~/.config/autostart/
<Akallabeth> also hab deas gemacht
<Akallabeth> aber da kommt nix bei rum
<Akallabeth> schein leer zu sein
<Akallabeth> ls ~/.config/autostart/
<Akallabeth> ls ~/.config/autostart/
<nor42> was steht in preferences ->start up programs?
<Akallabeth> epic@fail:~/.config$ ls ~/.config/autostart/                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<Akallabeth> epic@fail:~/.config$ 
<Akallabeth> so mehr kommt dabei nicht rum
<mrkramps> hm, bin ich überfragt
<Akallabeth> naja dann setzt ich das morgen neu auf
<nor42> purge doch einfach kde
<nor42> brauchste doch nicht neumachen
<Akallabeth> ich will schon wieder ei sauberes kubuntu
<Akallabeth> hab viel zu  lange gnome verwendet
<Akallabeth> fast 2
<Akallabeth> j
<mrkramps> dann purge gnome
<ring0> Akallabeth, würde es auch erstmal mit 'apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove --purge' probieren
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-31
<lila>  server irc.debian.org
<mrkramps> sind wa net
<Freeview> Hallo, ich habe ein distributionsübergreifendes Problem (u.a. 11.04) mit meiner Sandy Bridge GPU. Wo reporte ich das am besten?
<ring0> Freeview, vielleicht mal bei der paketbeschreibung gucken, ob eine anlaufstelle genannt ist oder beim maintainer des entsprechenden pakets?
<Freeview> ring0, ich blicke nur überhaupt nicht mehr durch, ich denke das es Kernel ist, bzw. ein Treiber im Kernel, google liefert zu "i915 hangcheck" auch etliche 1000 Bugreports bei Fedora, Ubuntu, auf der Intel Mailingliste, etc - suche jetzt die richtige Anlaufstelle :)
<ring0> Freeview, wenn es der gleiche fehler ist, wieso willst du es nochmal reporten? allerdings könntest du deinen fehler auch in einen pastebin packen und vielleicht hat jemand dann eine konkrete idee, wo es hingehören könnte
<Freeview> ich packe mal... :)
<Freeview> ring0, http://pastebin.com/5NJZL8py
<ring0> Freeview, ich würde es auch auf den kernel schieben
<ring0> Freeview, vielleicht reporten beim paket linux-image der entsprechenden distribution?
<Freeview> oh da sind schon ein 'paar'
<Freeview> der erste aus 2008
<Freeview> danke für deine hilfe
<ring0> gern
<jules> jemand noch wach?
<jules> morgen
<bazZ^zZz> moin
<jules> kann nicht schlafen, was machst du? coding? :))
<bazZ^zZz> arbeiten sysadmin
<bazZ^zZz> win
<jules> achso... :-)
<bazZ^zZz> und du?
<jules> wirtschaftsstudent, kann nichts chlafen, und  spiele mit linux programme rum
<bazZ^zZz> auch nich schlecht
<jules> und sofort schwierigkeiten, was ich bei win korrigieren kann, aber bei linux natürlich nicht
<bazZ^zZz> hehe das ist linux
<bazZ^zZz> willkommen
<jules> ja, aber das ist cool
<bazZ^zZz> find ich eigentlich auch aber habe kaum zeit mich um sowas zu kümmern
<jules> z.B. ich habe nur einige icons installiert
<jules> wollte meine ursprüngliche icons wieder haben, wußte nicht wie es geht, dann wieder suchen suchen, und fragen
<jules> das geht nicht mal über "deinstallieren"
<bazZ^zZz> und bei fragen wird man gesteinigt wenn man nicht selber sucht...
<bazZ^zZz> ^^
<jules> ich habe schon vorher gefunden, was ich machen muss
<jules> aber ich kann nicht mit commands umgehen
<jules> kann nur per clicks, aber da kenn ich jetzt gksu nautilus <--das ist  gut 
<bazZ^zZz> da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen
<jules> kann alles löschen
<bazZ^zZz> bin selber noch noob
<jules> sysadmin = noob?
<jules> it studiert oder?
<bazZ^zZz> win admin
<jules> was macht man so als adin? kümmerst du dich um firmenserver?
<jules> netzwerke?
<bazZ^zZz> jep
<jules> aber die funktionieren doch immer
<jules> ?
<jules> wie auto
<bazZ^zZz> aber müssen auch eingerichtet werden
<bazZ^zZz> genauso wie storages
<bazZ^zZz> müssen eingebunden werden
<jules> werden die nicht EINMAL eingerichtet?
<jules> kannst nicht einfach mit "firmenserver", wo daten drauf sind... k.A. was machen
<rusef_> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das in den offtopic channel gehört.
<jules> ich dachte, als sysadmin--> hacker abblockenund so
<jules> das ist 6 uhr
<bazZ^zZz> jep rusef_
<bullgard6> Welche Funktion hat die Datei  /var/crash/_usr_share_oneconf_oneconf-service.1000.crash?
<bullgard6> rusef_: Da hast Du ja eine Heldentat vollbracht mit Deinem Posting: "[06:44]	rusef_	Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das in den offtopic channel gehört."
<bazZti> ^^
<jules> ^^
<skynix> moin
<Berion82> Einen Wunderschönen ! ;) 
<lvg> moin
<lvg> ich habe ein problem bei der aktualisierung von meinem system: ubuntu 10.04, es werden mir upates angezeigt, wenn ich diese installieren will bekomme ich die meldung "Sie haben Software vorgemerkt die nicht authentifiziert werden konnte!..." darunter dann eine liste mit der software. darunter sind zb "dhcp3-client" "firefox" und "flashplugin installer" eine genaue liste kann ich noch erstellen. 
<lvg> meine frage ist nun, wie gehe ich weiter vor?
<lvg> ich bin ein ubuntu anfänger und kenne mich nicht so wirklich mit den feinheiten aus :(
<ppq> lvg, 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit' und 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list' bitte - vorher das paket pastebinit installieren mit 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' (alles im terminal)
<ppq> lvg, es kann sein, dass du diese pakete aus nem fremd-repository installiert hast und da irgendwas mit dem key schiefging
<lvg> http://pastebin.com/PTXPKi7f
<lvg> http://pastebin.com/cW5F93ef
<lvg> schon mal danke ppq für die schnelle hilfe
<ppq> hm, in deinen fremdquellen ist afaik eigentlich kein firefox, dhcp client, flash usw drin. also liegt es am ubuntu-repo. führ doch mal 'sudo apt-get update' aus und gib mir die fehlermeldung falls eine kommt (bitte nur die eine zeile dann)
<lvg> W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 7FB8BEE0A1F196A8
<ppq> ,ppa? lvg 
<shetlandpony> lvg: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<ppq> guck da mal, dort dürfte stehen, wie man den key importiert
<ppq> oh, gar kein link
<ppq> "PPA" im ubuntuusers wiki :)
<lvg> http://pastebin.com/n9NmTHPM
<lvg> da stehn die nicht authentifizierten updates
<ppq> dann nochmal 'apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit' bitte :)
<lvg> http://pastebin.com/2gjBwn9C
<ppq> ok, liegt am ubuntu-repo.. änder mal in deiner /etc/apt/sources.list 'de.archive.ubuntu.com' auf 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<ppq> vorher kannst du die datei sichern, damit du das schnell wieder rückgängig machen kannst
<ppq> ,editor? lvg
<shetlandpony> lvg, Editor ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> das ändert den mirror auf den hauptserver
<Ben83> Guten morgen
<lvg> ppq: vielen dank! das war die lösung, die pakete werden jetzt ohne fehlermeldung instaliert.
<Ben83> Ich hab da mal ne frage zu gparted. Kann ich per live cd meine Root Partition verändern ohne deren Inhalt zu löschen?
<koegs> lvg: nichtsdestotrotz nochmal der hinweis, du hast PPAs installiert, bitte achte doch das nächste Mal vorher darauf, was du da eigentlich machst
<koegs> lvg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<koegs> Ben83: es geht, natürlich nicht ohne vorher backups zu machen
<k1l> Ben83: was heisst verändern? vor allem würde ich da an nichts rumfummeln ohne backups
<Ben83> Ich würde gerne Windows xp auf ne 10 gb Partition anlegen. Das Problem ist, das ich nur die Root Partition habe. Ja ein Backup mach ich vorher sicherheitshalber.
<lvg> koegs: ich versuche so weit wie möglich nur das zu verwenden was ubuntu mitliefert, nur leider komme ich damit manchmal nicht weiter. das beste beispiel ist das flash-plugin. ich muss offen zugeben, dass ich momentan nicht weiss welches installiert ist und wie ich an dieses gekommen bin. es hat jedenfalls ziemlich lange gedauert bis ich eines gefunden habe, welches auf meinem rechner funktioniert. 
<k1l> Ben83: 10gb ist nen bischen knapp. aber ja mit ner live cd kann man partitionen verkleinern und verschieben.
<k1l> Ben83: muss du nur danach wieder den grub draufhauen per live cd
<Ben83> Ach ist der grub durchs partitionieren weg? Oder meinst du wegen der Einbindung von xp?
<k1l> windows bügelt den eigenen loader drüber und der erkennt kein linux
<Ben83> Axo
<lvg> Ben83: verstehe ich das richtig, du möchtest für xp eine 10 gb anlegen? ich kann dir da nur raten mindestens 15 gb zu nehmen. ich habe selber die erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit 10 gb schnell an die grenzen stösst
<Ben83> Genau. Danke. Eigentlich wollt ich ja Windows xp über die virtualbox nutzen. Das problem ist aber das meine usb geräte weder eingebunden noch in der virtualbox anwählbar sind.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Problembehebung#USB-Geraete-koennen-nicht-eingebunden-werden
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3pmhobd |        Problembehebung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Ben83> Die problembehebung auf ubuntuusers hab ich schon ausprobiert. Kein Erfolg.
<koegs> welche version hast du denn installiert?
<Ben83> Mir gehts primär um iTunes, welches ich trotz linux nutzen möchte
<Ben83> Kp. Sitz im Moment nicht an dem rechner. Müsste aber die aktuellste Version sein. Hab virtualbox über die herstellerseite geladen.
<koegs> naja, wenn du nicht am rechner bist, muss ich mir auch nicht weiter gedanken machen
<sash_> USB in VirtualBox funktioniert. Das ist keine Magie :)
<koegs> stutzig macht mich ja schon wieder "über die herstellerseite geladen"
<sash_> Und selbst wenn. Auch die Version kann man aktuell halten und afaik legt die auch bei der Installation ne repo-file an. Ich persönlich nutz VirtualBox auch aus den Oracle-Repos.
<dadrc> Oh, bevor ich das vergesse, meine Netzwerkkarte wollte heute mal wieder nicht hochkommen. Hab dmesg gesichert, dann einmal das Kabel gezogen, alles wieder gut.
<dadrc> Ist ein Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<dadrc> Da findet sich zwar einiges bei Google zu, aber nichts, was mit neuen Kerneln noch auftreten soll
<dadrc> Ideen, was ich noch überprüfen könnt?
<koegs> muss ich jetzt nach den üblichen Infos fragen? :)
<koegs> Ubuntu-Version + wann kommt die Karte nicht hoch, beim Booten?
<dadrc> Ups. Noch kein Kaffee, sorry. 11.04, xubuntu
<dadrc> Und ja, beim Booten.
<dadrc> Ich uppe eben das dmesg, Moment
<koegs> ist die Karte dann nicht Up oder hat Sie keinen Link oder keine IP?
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678659/ ← dmesg nach dem Boot
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678660/ ← einmal Kabel gezogen
<dadrc> Und ifconfig nach dem Boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678661/
<dadrc> Ärgerlich ist halt, dass ich das nicht reproduzieren kann. Tritt mehr oder weniger zufällig beim Booten auf, vielleicht einmal pro Woche.
<koegs> hm, der sagt beim Booten Link ist down
<koegs> sieht man dann auch schön im ifconfig, schonmal kabel und/oder switch getauscht?
<dadrc> Kabel ja, Switch nicht, hab leider gerade keinen Ersatz da
<dadrc> Mich irritiert halt, dass es nach einmal Kabel ziehen sofort ohne Probleme geht
<Manni> guten morgen ;) folgendes problem http://pastebin.com/cfNS2kXK
<dadrc> Manni, Google Earth installiert?
<Manni> dadrc: nein
<dadrc> Manni, dann bitte einmal sudo apt-get install --reinstall nspluginwrapper
<Manni> dadrc: also das reinstall scheint zuklappen flash scheitert weiterhin
<dadrc> Gleiche Fehlermeldung?
<Manni> dadrc: jap
<dadrc> Manni, Moment bitte, muss mal eben was nachgucken
<acidspoon> Guten morgen
<acidspoon> Jemand da?
<dadrc> Manni, guck bitte mal, ob das Paket ia32-libs installiert ist
<dadrc> ,frag? acidspoon 
<shetlandpony> acidspoon: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<acidspoon> Sorry
<dadrc> Kein Problem. Ist einfacher so -- also einfach fragen. :)
<acidspoon> Kennt jemand von euch ein tool, mit dem ich unter debian / ubuntu server mehrere festplatten als eine anzeigen lassen kann?
<koegs> ,mdadm? acidspoon
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mdadm
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid
<acidspoon> Mdadm?
<koegs> das war ein befehl für den bot, der nicht gefruchtet hat, deswegen der link oben :)
<koegs> und hier bitte nur fragen zu ubuntu, debian wird in #debian-de unterstützt
<dadrc> koegs, dir fällt also auch nichts gutes mehr ein, um den Fehler einzugrenzen?
<Manni> dadrc: ia32-libs ist schon die neueste Version
<koegs> dadrc: ausser vielleicht treiber-bug oder hardware-fehler leider nicht
<Manni> dadrc: scheint also da zu sein
<dadrc> koegs, schade. Na, danke jedenfalls.
<acidspoon> In debian-de antwortet keiner :(
<koegs> acidspoon: dann gibt doch mal bitte die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<acidspoon> Kann ich nicht. Frag für nen freund
<k1l> dann soll dein freund einfach in #debian fragen
<dadrc> Manni, führ mal bitte '/usr/bin/nspluginwrapper -v -v -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' aus und gib mir die Ausgabe davon
<Manni> dadrc: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<dadrc> Bitte die ganze Ausgabe, und dazu 'uname -a'
<acidspoon> Hi, danke für eure hilfe
<acidspoon> CU
<Manni> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/zZyGTWw3
<dadrc> Also, das Problem ist klar
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo! Kennt ihr eine Software für Ubuntu, ein Tipp wäre aber auch gut, wenn ihr etwas für WIndows kennt, mit dem man Dienstpläne erstellen kann? Es soll dabei helfen Mitarbeiter im Rahmen bestimmter Vorbedingungen und Optimierungsprinzipien gerechter für Schichten einzuteilen. Kennt einer sowas?
<dadrc> Das Flashplugin versucht, libgtk-x11 zu laden, kriegt aber aus irgendwelchen Grunden die 64-Bit-Version
<Manni> dadrc: eine idee wie wir das gelöst kriegen?
<dadrc> Manni, ich überleg gerade was
<dadrc> Probier mal bitte 'apt-get --reinstall --purge ia32-libs'
<dadrc> Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob das überhaupt geht, sonst müssen wir das in 2 Schritten machen
<dadrc> äh
<dadrc> apt-get --purge --reinstall install ia32-libs
<Manni> dadrc: geht wohl nur in 2 schritten
<dadrc> Na gut, dann: 'apt-get purge ia32-libs nspluginwrapper flashplugin-installer', apt-get autoremove, apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dadrc> Falls dabei noch irgendwas entfernt wird, musst du da leider durch, was besseres fällt mir nicht ein.
<Manni> dadrc: habe jetzt nen purge gemacht und dannach ia32-libs wieder installiert und es läuft ! vielen dank ! 
<dadrc> Manni, schön. Gerne :)
<Manni> dadrc: ohne flash ist das internet nur halb so schön ;)
<magentar> ne umgekehrt: mindestens doppelt so schön ;)
<bullgard6> LurchiderLurch: So etwas kannst Du mittels LibreOffice Spreadsheet erstellen.
<LurchiderLurch> bullgard6, danke
<vectory> was für ein scheiß ist den simple scan? noch nie was von xsane gehört oder was ...
<vectory> jedenfalls hängt simple scanner jetzt, nachdem er mir gesagt hat es gibt hier keinen scanner, die treiber vom hersteller hab ich aber grad eben installiert
<dadrc> vectory, simple-scan ist auch nur ein Frontend für libsane -- genau wie xsane
<vectory> trotzdem brauch man da nix neues, xsane tut
<dadrc> Deinstallier es halt und nimm xsane, wenn du das besser findest.
<vectory> und meine frage wär  jetzt, falls ich eine stellen muss um hier sein zu dürfen, wie krieg ich das jetzt sauber weg?
<koegs> ,apt-get? vectory
<shetlandpony> vectory, apt-get ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get - Weitere Infos im query ...
<vectory> das fenster von simplescan, sagt nee xD, wie krieg ich simple scan weg, das hängt, ist "beenden erzwingen" nicht grob unsauber?
<dadrc> Wenn es hängt, muss das wohl.
<vectory> dabei werden locks auf recourcen trotzdem befreit?
<koegs> ist irgendwo im hintergrund noch das "kein scanner gefunden" fenster aktiv?
<vectory> das was?
<vectory> kenn ich nich?
<koegs> wenn kein scanner gefunden wird und simple-scan gestartet wird, erscheint ein fenster "Kein Scanner gefunden"
<koegs> solange das noch nicht geschlossen wurde, "hängt" das hauptfenster
<vectory> naja, macht ja nix
<apricot1> ich will eine Festplatte (Ubuntu 10.10) klonen. alte HD=500GB, neue HD=2TB. Geht das mit dd im laufenden Betrieb (System) läuft auf 500GB HD ?? oder muss ich von live-cd booten ?
<k1l> livecd
<apricot1> k1l, von live-cd booten und dann mit dd klonen ? Ist die neue HD dann bootfähig ?  Hab z.Zt. Probleme mit 'ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu_umziehen' bei grub-setup mit der UUID
<k1l> apricot1: warst du das nicht mit dem gpt error?
<apricot1> ja, leider   :(
<k1l> weisst du was gpt ist?
<apricot1> das ist die neue Form der Bezeichn ung mit UUID
<apricot1> deshalb konnte cuh fdisk die Partitionstabelle nicht lesen
<k1l> eigentlich kann nur fdisk damit nicht umgehen iirc.
<k1l> nutz halt gnu_parted z.b.
<k1l> oder halt nicht gpt
<apricot1> ich hatte die fstab aber mit den UUIDs laut blkid angepasst. grub-setup brachte aber dann den besagten UUD-Fehler
<k1l> das hat mit gpt nichts zu tun. gpt ist die partitionstabelle unabhängig von dem kram wie fstab
<apricot1> k1l, kann ich denn bei grub-setup statt z.B. /dev/sda auch eine UUID angeben und was ist die UUID der Festplatte ? Ich kenne nur di UUIDs der einzelnen Partitionen
<k1l> apricot1: dir ist schon bewusst, dass du den grub nicht in eine partition installieren musst? also gibt doch einfach /dev/sdX an.
<k1l> X halt entrpechend welche festplatte da ist
<apricot1> genau das hab ich ja versucht... und dann kam der Fehler
<apricot1> grub-setup /dev/sdb2
<k1l> urgs
<apricot1> sorry grub-setup /dev/sdb
<k1l> b2 ist eine partition
<koegs> welcher fehler?
<k1l> fdisk kann scheinbar nicht mit dem gpt partitionstabelle umgehen. also nutze doch eine andere
<apricot1> irgendwas mit GPT-Bezeichnug und dass grub-setzp damit nicht umgehen könne
<koegs> eine echte Fehlermeldung wäre angebracht gewesen... aber dann wirst du wohl eine andere partitionierung verwenden müssen
<apricot1> ich hatte die Partitionierung mit gparted gemacht
<k1l> ja gparted kann auch mit gpt umgehen
<apricot1> also nochmal: ich will Ubuntu 10.10 auf ne neue HD umziehen. Hab die neue mit gparted partitioniert und formatiert. dann nach ubuntuusers/ubuntu_umziehem
<apricot1> alles lief ok bis: grub-setup /dev/sda
<apricot1> dann kam der GPT error von grub
<apricot1> ich hatte dann auch in fstab die UUIDs eingefügt, aber der grub-setup error blieb
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> dann erstell bei deinem partitionieren der neuen platte halt keinen gpt table.
<k1l> wenn dich das überfordert mach einfach nan dd von alt auf neu per live cd und erweiter dann einfach die partition auf die gesamte platte mit gparted nachher
<apricot1> naja ich dachte dass grub eigentlich auch damit klarkommen müsste; weißß nur nicht wie 
<sdx23> man kann gpt schon mit grub verwenden. Nur ist der Aufwand dann wohl ca. 20mal größer...
<koegs> nicht denken, fehlermeldung verstehen
<k1l> apricot1: nimm einfach nicht gpt und alles ist gut
<sdx23> i.e. also überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen. Nimm ne ms-dos Partitionstabelle und gut ist.
<apricot1> k1l, ok ich probiers mal so...
<jojo4> hi, wie kann ich meine wlan passwörter aus dem netzwerkmanager exportieren, das feld wird mir grau angezeigt
<koegs> du meinst wahrscheinlich den gnome-schlüsselbund und die export-funktion ist nur für pgp-keys gedacht
<jojo4> ja, bzw. seahorse heißt das ja jetzt
<jojo4> hm...gibt es keine möglichkeit ein backup aller wlan passwörter zu machen
<jojo4> würde die gerne alle von meinem laptop auf mein netbook übertragen
<koegs> unter ~/.gnome2/keyrings liegen die schlüssel aus seahorse
<ardalrian> Guten Morgen zusammen! :-)
<jojo4> koegs: ok, danke, dort liegen bei mir 6 dateien
<splashote> hi, wie kann ich bei ubuntu einstellen, dass "hier entpacken" eine zip etc. auch wirklich "hier entpackt" und nicht in einem unterordner?
<jojo4> habe aber wesentlich mehr passwörter gespeichert, wie kann ich denn z.b. nur alle wlan passwörter sichern
<koegs> splashote: hat das zip evtl. schon unterordner?
<koegs> splashote: ok, konnte es nachstellen, allerdings habe ich leider keine lösung dafür
<jojo4> sonst muss ich überall wo ich hinkomme wieder neu nach dem wlan passwort fragen
<koegs> du könntest, rein theoretisch, dir im networkmanager die passwörter anzeigen lassen und aufschreiben
<jojo4> koegs: ja, dacht ich mir auch schon, sind aber schon so 20 stück
<jojo4> gibts da keine elegantere methode?
<jojo4> koegs: angenommen ich kopier alle dateien aus ~/.gnome2/keyrings auch auf mein netbook, sind dann alle passwörter dort? muss ich dazu dasselbe "masterpasswort wählen?
<splashote> hat keiner ne idee bezüglich des "hier entpackens"? Weiß jmd. wie das auf englisch genau heißt?
<sash_> splashote: unzip/extract in current directory
<splashote> sash_: danke!
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo! Ich habe folgenden Befehl ausgeführt und wollte mir die Infos ansehen.
<LurchiderLurch> sudo lshw -html > ~/System.html
<LurchiderLurch> aber wo finde ich denn die gute Ausgabe als html?
<dadrc> In deinem Home als System.html
<k1l> LurchiderLurch: in zukunft solltest du dir aber im klaren sein, bevor du irgendwelche befehle ausführst. vor allem mit sudo davor.
<LurchiderLurch> dadrc, Danke. Das dachte ich mir. Und ich hatte auch nach geschaut, aber es nicht gesehen. nachdem ich es nochmal aktualisiert hab.
<dadrc> LurchiderLurch, ist aber jetzt doch da?
<LurchiderLurch> k1l, es steht ja eigentlich da, dass es DORT ausgegeben werden soll, das ist mir klar. Nur wenn man es da nicht findet und es auch nicht aufgerufen wird, naja, dann wundert man sich und fragt halt mal nach. Ich gebe nicht "irgendwelche" zufälligen Befehle ein. Ich schlafe ja auch nicht auf der Tastatur ein ;)
<LurchiderLurch> dadrc, ja Danke.
<dadrc> Gut
<LurchiderLurch> Wurde offenbar vorher einfach nicht angezeit.
<LurchiderLurch> weil die Ordneranzeige nicht automatisch aktualisiert wurde.
<patr|ck> hallo. was kann ich tun wenn mein surfstick nach einem "suspend" nicht mehr erkannt wird?
<patr|ck> die USB ID scheint zu passen
<LurchiderLurch> Wie kann man sich denn anzeigen lassen, was für RAM Riegel verbaut sind bzw. welchem Standard die angehören?
<misterx> hallo
<misterx> kann mir jemand einen browser fuer die konsole empfehlen?
<dadrc> misterx, w3m
<misterx> merci
<_moep_> lynx lynx2 :P
<dadrc> LurchiderLurch, sowas würd ich eher im BIOS nachgucken, aber dmidecide --type 17 zeigt zumindest ein paar Infos an
<patr|ck> hmmm, mein problem scheint mit udev zu tun zu haben
<dadrc> patr|ck, hilft abziehen und wieder anstecken?
<baccenfutter> have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<patr|ck> leider nein, sowohl neu gebootet als auch aus und wieder einstecken
<patr|ck> als ich das lokale netzwerkkabel dazu gesteckt habe gings auf einmal
<patr|ck> mich würde jetzt interessieren was da genau das problem war
<patr|ck> denn in der neuen wohnung habe ich kein netzwerk mehr
<dadrc> Lässt sich im Nachhinein schlecht feststellen, ich würd darauf tippen, dass das Kernelmodul den Hibernate nicht übersteht. Ist aber nur eine Theorie. Müsste man mal testen, indem man das Modul entfernt und wieder reinlädt.
<patr|ck> "usbserial" meinst du?
<dadrc> Welches Kernelmodul dein Stick benutzt, wäre dann herauszufinden
<patr|ck> ah, der müßte "ath9k" heißen
<dadrc> Steck das Ding mal an und pack lscpi und lsmod in einen Pastebin, bitte
<patr|ck> ein "lsusb" statt einem "lspci" oder?
<dadrc> Ach, richtig. Ist ja ein USB-Stick. Ja. bitte.
<patr|ck> http://paste.debian.net/127962/
<patr|ck> der stick wird jetzt auf einmal wieder nicht erkannt
<dadrc> Ärgerlich, dann bringt das nicht unbedingt was.
<dadrc> ath9k ist übrigens eine WLAN-Karte, kein Surf-Stick. Wir reden doch hier einem UTMS-Teil, oder?
<sash_> Atheros ist doch einfach ein Wifi-Chip-Hersteller, oder nicht?
<patr|ck> das interne wlan ist im bios deaktiviert. müßte also schon der stick sein 
<patr|ck> moment, ich muß mal schauen ob "lsusb -v" die hardware adresse raus gibt 
<patr|ck> die steht nämlich im udev
<dadrc> Ja, aber der ath9k ist eigentlich ein Treiber für WLAN-Chips.
<patr|ck> stimmt schon
<chk> hallo
<chk> wie kann ich das passwort sowohl für root als auch für einen normalen benutzer ändern?
<sash_> Es gibt standardmäßig keinen root-User in Ubuntu.
<chk> sind die passwörter immer identisch vom normalen benutzer und vom befehl sudo...?
<k1l> ja
<dadrc> Sudo nimmt das Nutzerpasswort
<sash_> ,sudo? chk  <- Lesen
<shetlandpony> chk <- Lesen: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<patr|ck> wenn ich nur wüßte wo anfangen zu suchen. ich hab von dem ganzen wireless krams keine ahnung :D
<sash_> patr|ck: https://www.heise.de/artikel-archiv/ct/2011/16/134
<sash_> Wenn dein Stick dabei ist, lohnt es sich ja vielleicht, den Artikel zu kaufen.
<patr|ck> das ist mal ein anfang, danke
<patr|ck> was ich bisher im web finde sind beiträge wo sich der surfstick zurückstellt als datenträger und man es wieder zum modem machen muß
<patr|ck> ist aber bei mir korrekt eingestellt
<patr|ck> udev scheint nichts damit zu tun zu haben
<patr|ck> bliebe der network manager
<onk> join #eclipse
<dadrc> Fast gut :)
<koegs> ,fail? onk
<shetlandpony> onk: AAH THE FAILURE IT BURNS!
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> wie kann ich einen befehl ausfuehren wenn eine datei sich aendert?
<sdx23> Nalkem: inotify ist eine Möglichkeit dazu.
<dadrc> Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<Nalkem> danke, danach suchte ich :)
<user_> Tach ich hab da mal ein kleines Problem fileicht kan mir da wer hellfen 
<bullgard6> user_: Einfach fragen!
<user_> und zwar ich hab mame installiert und benutze als frontend wahcade das ganse is ein emulator das ganse möchte ich noch in ein cabinet einbauen aber wie krige ich jetzt ubuntu dazu das er wahcade direkt nach dem booten startet ohne noch etwas fon dem xserver zu sehen?
<user_> oder besser gesagt brauche ich den xserver überhaupt um das programm zu starten ?
<bullgard6> user_: Ich bin kein Spieler.
<user_> bin ich normal auch nicht ^^ 
<koegs> Autologin aktivieren und wahcade in den autostart packen
<joschi> user_: dein wahcade ist mit GTK+ implementiert. das setzt einen x-server voraus
<joschi> user_: ansonsten das was koegs sagt.
<user_> dan sehe ich doch aber warscheinlich immer noch kurts die gnome oberfleche oder ? 
<user_> es gibt ja auch so projekte wie advcd glaub ich heist das die booten sofort mame über ein linux 
<joschi> user_: einfach wahcade als windowmanager für den benutzer mit autologin setzen, dann läuft da auch kein gnome oder sonstige software hintendran
<koegs> user_: könntest du es vielleicht hinkriegen satzzeichen zu benutzen?, das macht das lesen wesentlich einfacher
<user_> jop sory das vergesse ich oft gans gerne :D
<user_> aber dan mache ich das jetzt mit dem windowmanager. Vielen dank für die hilfe :)
<LurchiderLurch> Muss man üblicherweise, wenn man eine ExpressCard mit USB Anschlüssen verwenden will, diese speziell einrichten? Oder wird das ähnlich wie ein USB Hub direkt erkannt?
<LurchiderLurch> (Mit U 10.10 64bit)
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: sollte üblicherweise OOTB funktionieren.
<ppq> LurchiderLurch: wird überlicherweise direkt erkannt
<ppq> .oO(jaja, die spiegelneuronen.. wann sagt man schonmal "üblicherweise" *kopfkratz*)
<apollo13> was fürn treiber ist der richtige für: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network bzw Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit bzw Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit
<ppq> verriet das nich lspci -knn?
<apollo13> ppq: das zeigt handling, ist aber nicht notwendigerweise der richtige?!
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, 00TB Out Of the Bench?
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: knapp daneben, aber fast richtig. b = box.
<LurchiderLurch> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001MYBEEY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=deaschblo-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B001MYBEEY
<shetlandpony> LurchiderLurch's url: http://tinyurl.com/43b45pv | Hama ExpressCard USB 2.0 Hub 4-fach: Amazon.de: Computer   Zubehör
<LurchiderLurch> Sonen Ding meine ich, nicht etwa einen ExpressCard Leser.
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: supi, das sagt uns jetzt was?
<LetoThe2nd> ,hcl? LurchiderLurch, prinzipiell suchst du wohl das
<shetlandpony> LurchiderLurch, prinzipiell suchst du wohl das: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, naja, es hätte doch auch ein ExpressCard Leser sein können, den man per USB anschließt und da hatte ich mich eben nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt.
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: nein, weil in die andere richtung existiert das nicht (zumindest nicht im consumermarkt). es gibt ja schliesslich auch keinen adapter, mit dem du pcie-geräte an usb anschliessen kannst, und genau das wäre es.
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, wenn Du das sagst. Aber ich wusste es eben nicht. Ich dachte, es gäbe solche Lesegeräte. Gibt ja fast alles mit USB
<ppq> goerdi: überprüf bitte deine verbindung, du spammst gerade mit deinen joins und quits rum
<LurchiderLurch> Kennt ihr die S
<LurchiderLurch> Tschuldigung
<LurchiderLurch> Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit XV auf einem 64bit U10.10 zu installieren?
<bullgard6> LurchiderLurch: Was ist XV?
<LurchiderLurch> bullgard6: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xv_(software)
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: warum eigentlich 10.10?
<bullgard6> Unmaintained Shareware willst Du installieren?
<LurchiderLurch> jokrebel, weil ich da nen stabiles System habe, dass ich jemandem geben könnte.
<LurchiderLurch> bullgard6, er mag es halt gern haben.
<LurchiderLurch> Mittlerweile scheint es auch OpenSource zu existieren, dachte ich.
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Wäre da nicht entweder das Aktuelle 11.04 oder noch besser das aktuelle LTS (10.04) eine noch bessere Wahl?
<LurchiderLurch> jokrebel, für die verwendete Hardware hatten beide so ihre Macken. Deshalb hab ich 10.10 gewählt.
<LurchiderLurch> http://olivers.posterous.com/build-xv-on-ubuntu
<LurchiderLurch> Da beschreibt einer eine Kompilierung.
<LurchiderLurch> Ich frage mich, ob man davon ausgehen kann, dass es auf nem U 10.10 64bit System so funktionieren sollte.
<LurchiderLurch> Dann würde ich das nämlich gleich mal versuchen.
<dadrc> Sollte gehen. Aber sicher, dass du mit Gimp und/oder imagemagick nicht glücklicher wirst? Die sind wesentlich einfacher zu kriegen.
<sdx23> LurchiderLurch: Es gibt massenhaft Bildbetrachter, ich würde mich nicht auf xv versteifen, wenn's was anderes genauso tut.
<LurchiderLurch> Muss ich da etwas spezielles beachten oder kann ich getrost der Anleitung folgen? (Hintergrund: Ein Mitbewohner will sich nen neues Notebook kaufen. Ich habe ihm angeboten, nen eingerichtetes System abzugeben, wenn er nen baugleiches Notebook wie ich kauft. Er will aber auf jeden Fall dieses XV haben.)
<LurchiderLurch> sdx23, das verstehe ich durchaus Deinen Einwand, aber er benutzt am PC nur nen Browser, OpenOffice Writer und eben dieses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und er hat sich da eben seit Jahren dran gewöhnt und kann es schnell bedienen.
<dadrc> LurchiderLurch, wenn es wirklich XV sein muss, einfach mal probieren. Da jemanden finden, der das mit deiner Ubuntuversion schon mal gemacht, wäre pures Glück.
<PBeck> hi
<LurchiderLurch> dadrc, die Frage ich nur, ob es anzunehmen ist, dass das für 64bit funktionieren kann. So meinte ich das. Ich probiere es mal. Kann ich dabei auch andere Programme laufen lassen bei der Kompilierung?
<dadrc> LurchiderLurch, ja und ja
<dadrc> Dauert dann halt im Zweifelsfall länger, wenn die CPU anderweitig zu tun hat
<ddleb> Hallo, habe ein Problem. Ich kann den Sound nicht mehr einschalten bzw. den Ton es passiert nichts und es steht weiterhin oben Rechts Ton einschalten.
<jokrebel> ddleb: Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer sind iO? Mit anderen/m gegengeprüft?
<LurchiderLurch> Kann ich versuchen, eine i386 Architektur für ein deb auf nem 64bit System zu installieren?
<ddleb> Ich nutze einen Laptop und klicke oben auf Ton einschalten dieser ist meist aus, weil ich nicht moechte das dinge abgespielt werden durch Browser o.ä allerdings lässt sich dies nicht mehr aktivieren bei klick auf Ton einschalten bleibt alles wie vorher.
<LurchiderLurch> Und zwar möglicherweise auch mit Erfolg zwingen?
<LurchiderLurch> ddleb, hast Du überprüft, dass die Taste noch funktioniert?
<LurchiderLurch> (Ich meine, das ist wohl anzunehmen, aber man wird ja fragen dürfen ;))
<ddleb> Wie kann ich den bitte prüfen ob der einschalten Button noch funktioniert?
<ddleb> Ich versuch mal das System zu rebooten.
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Setze Deine Energie lieber in die Überzeugung Deines Bekannten für die Nutzung von passenden Alternativen.
<LurchiderLurch> Auf http://olivers.posterous.com/build-xv-on-ubuntu wird die Kompilierung eines Programms beschrieben. Im unteren Teil soll man etwas in eine Datei mit Namen Makefile.ubuntu.diff kopieren.
<LurchiderLurch> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo diese Datei sein soll?
<LurchiderLurch> Und ob sie schon existiert?
<LurchiderLurch> Ich verstehe das genannte Vorgehen an der Stelle leider nicht
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Nochmal! Setze Deine Energie lieber in die Überzeugung Deines Bekannten für die Nutzung von passenden Alternativen. Anstatt ein altes Ubuntu nur wegen eines bestimmten Programms versuchen zu verbiegen. Tu Dir selbst nen Gefallen.
<LurchiderLurch> jokrebel, fällt Dir eine etwa gleichwertige Alternative ein?
<LetoThe2nd> bzw - wer so esoterisches zeug will, soll sich selber drum kümmern. soll selber kommen, selber sich nen kopf machen, und nicht über dich unsere zeit verschwenden.
<LurchiderLurch> jokrebel, weiter als diesen einen Kompilierungsversuch will ich auch nicht gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> (my$.02)
<hdp> LurchiderLurch, die Frage bzgl. der Diff-Datei wird in der Anleitung beantwortet.
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Da ich XV nicht kenne ( und nei ich will es auch nicht kennenlernen) kann ich nur raten. Aber es gibt vermutlich _gute_ Alternativen die Du unter Ubuntu problemlos installiert bekommst.
<LurchiderLurch> hdp, das glaube ich Dir, aber ich sehe die Antwort nicht. Ich meine damit, dass ich den an dieser Stelle erfragten Schritt nicht gehen kann, weil ich nicht verstehe, was da das Problem ist bzw. wo sich eine Datei befindet oder wo ich sie erstellen soll, die ich editieren muss.
<LurchiderLurch> jokrebel, das glaube ich Dir gern.
 * jokrebel würde noch nicht mal für sich selbst "Kompilierversuche" starten ohne die (zweifelsohne guten) Alternativen getestet zu haben (oder eben "Ihm" vorgeführt zu haben)
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Entweder er will Linux und dessen Software oder eben nicht.
<sdx23> Wenn ich den Screenshot so ansehe, würde ich sagen Gimp ist wesentlich umfangreicher und könnte verwirren. Im Zweifel mal hier sehen, es gibt divers unterschiedlich umfangreiche Programme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Tags?tag=Bildbearbeitung
<LurchiderLurch> jokrebel, die Software ist für Linux
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Hast Du deren Homepage? Gibt es das _aktuell_ auch überhaupt noch?
<ubu> hallo, wo werden die mit dem passwd Befehl erstellten passwörter gespeichert?
<ubu> also in welcher datei?
<Fuchs> /etc/shadow 
<sdx23> jokrebel: die letzte Version ist von 94, alles andere sind nur noch Patches.
<ubu> bzw. wie kann man auf einem live-usb stick von ubuntu ein passwort erstellen
<ubu> ?
<Fuchs> was genau hast Du vor und warum? 
<Fuchs> Es geht auch ohne, aber am intelligentesten waere ggf. ein chroot in das entsprechende System rein 
<Fuchs> aber je nach Grund ist das eh unnoetig
<ubu> müsste es ausreichen die /etc/shadow temporär während der live session auf einen anderen usb stick zu kopieren und dann mit einem anderen betriebssystem auf den live stick zu kopieren?
<Fuchs> noch mal: was genau hast Du vor und warum. 
<ubu> Fuchs: es soll beim anmeldebildschirm für den benutzer "ubuntu" ein passwort abgefragt werden
<Fuchs> ggf. ein remastern. Warum genau brauchst Du das? 
<Fuchs> resp. warum muss es ein Livesystem sein? 
<ubu> Fuchs: livesystem um vom usb stick ein linux zu booten
<ubu> Fuchs: ich reboote mal
<a123> hi
<ubu> Fuchs: danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<a123> gibt es eine Möglichkeit gleichzeitig die Ausgabe der Soundkarte und ein Mikrofon aufzunehmen?
<a123> am besten in einer tonspur
<a123> audacity hab ich schon versucht, das weigert sich aber direkt von der Karte aufzunehmen
<julia> Hallo, mein micro funktioniert nicht. Ich habe den acer 4810t mit ubuntu 11.04. Bin für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar.
<dreamon> Wie löscht man am besten eine Festplatte komplett, so das undelete tools auch nichts mehr retten können?
<a123> dreamon: shred -v -n0 -z /dev/sdx
<rumpe1> dreamon, einmal mit dd drüber... gut is
<dreamon> Danke. a123 -> Den kannte ich nicht.. 
<a123> dreamon: np
<dadasig> Hallo??
<ring0> a123, wieso iterations=0
<dadasig> Wollte mal so hören, worüber Ihr so redet?
<a123> ring0: -n0 -> keinmal mit zufallszahlen, -z -> einmal mit nullen
<bazZti> ich hab xbmc live mir installiert und dazu das add in webviewer zum surfen
<Fuchs> dadasig: das hier ist ein Supportkanal, hier bekommt man Hilfe fuer Ubuntu
<Fuchs> dadasig: der Plauderkanal ist sonst #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bazZti> doch irgendwie ist das nicht so der browser den ich mir vorgestellt habe zum surfen
<bazZti> gibt es da eine alternative?
<a123> gibt Menschen die glauben das die Methode minimal schneller geht
<dadasig> ahh, dankeschön. dann werd ich mal sehen, wie ich dorthin gelange :-)
<ring0> a123, gemäß manpage: -n 'overwrite N times instead of the default (3)'
<jokrebel> dadasig: Mit: /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<a123> ring0: gemäß manpage: -z, --zero add a final overwrite with zeros to hide shredding
<ring0> a123, ich kenne shred, um -z geht es auch nicht
<a123> sondern?
<ring0> a123, um -n, wie ich schrieb
<a123> ring0: du hast anstatt von zufallszahlen halt nullen
<a123> ring0: worauf willst du denn hinaus?
<ring0> a123, dann kann man doch auch gleich dd nehmen
<a123> jop
<ring0> :)
<julia> Hallo, mein micro funktioniert nicht. Ich habe den acer 4810t mit ubuntu 11.04. Bin für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar.
<a123> ring0: ich hab ja nix gegen dd gesagt :)
<jokrebel> julia: Schau mal in "alsamixer" ob es vielleicht nur gemutet ist.
<dreamon> Wo ich grad den shred fä, das wenn ich was mit USB mache(daten kopiere, shred (gerade eben) mein ganzes Ubuntu nahezu unbedienbar ist. Sobald ich was mit usb mache. USB Hdd/Stick/SD-karte. 
<julia> jokrebel: Nein, leider ists nicht ganz so einfach. :-/
<dreamon> Maus hängt dann. Tastatur hängt, obwohl die Processauslasung nicht hoch erscheint.
<ring0> dreamon, hast du mal iotop angeschaut?
<jokrebel> julia: Und das Micro ist an einem anderen Rechner/Betriebssystem bereits als "funktionsfähig" gegengetestet?
<julia> jokrebel: Das micro ist intern und funktionierte das letzte mal als ich alsa manuell installiert hatte. Seit dem update auf 11.04 funktioniert es nicht mehr.
<dreamon> iotop -> 99% shred an.
<dreamon> ring0, sry sehr schwer zu tippen, er frisst viele tastatureingaben weg.
<jokrebel> julia: Was meine Frage aber nicht wirklich beantwortet. Woher weist Du, dass es nicht zwischenzeitlich einfach kaputt gegangen ist?
<dreamon> Hab auch öfters kernel panic wenn ich usb hdd anstecke. glaube seit dem letzten kernel updatate
<jokrebel> julia: Vielleicht mal wenigstens mit der LiveCd testen mit der es noch ging?
<julia> jokrebel: Da ich immer wieder Probleme mit dem Mic habe halte ich einen Hardwaredefekt für ausgesprochen unwahrscheinlich.
<jokrebel> na dann…
<julia> jokrebel: Zumal die livecd nicht zum testen reichen wird, da ich alsa damals manuell auf eine neuere Version patchen musste.
<dreamon> Gibt es keinen Vorabkernel den ich mal versuchen könnte? 
<a123> dreamon: hattest du auch vor dem neuen kernel schon Probleme mit USB?
<jokrebel> julia: Vielleicht ist dann ein Kernelupdate schuld welches ein neues "patchen" nötig macht ...oO( weiter im dunkeln "Glaskugelt" ohne genauere Meldungen)
<dreamon>  a123, Ob es mit dem Kernel was zu tun hat kann ich nicht mehr sagen, aber früher ging das Problemlos.. Die letzten Tage viel es mir besonders auf. ca. 1Woche.. Im urlaub gings. nach urlaub hab ich update gemacht.. seither gings los.
<a123> dreamon: ja wenn du den alten kernel noch draufhast dann könntest du ja auch mal den booten und schauen ob du immernoch Probleme hast
<a123> dreamon: muss ja auch nicht der neueste sein wenn der alte besser funktioniert
<LurchiderLurch> julia, kannst Du nicht ne live CD nehmen und die Patches oder so live durchführen?
<LurchiderLurch> Dann könntest Du die Funktionalität testen.
<dreamon> a123, Ich werde es mal testen. Hoffe der ist in Grub noch wählbar 
<a123> dreamon: wenn du ihn nicht manuell da rausgenomen hast dann ist er das noch. viel glück :)
<dreamon> a123, Starte so selten das ich es nicht weiß ;) Danke
<julia> Bei jedem update wieder der Mist mit dem Mic. -.- Ich kauf jetzt ein externes. danke & ciao
<jokrebel> julia: Aber dann eines das auch Ubuntu-Frendly ist :-)
<jokrebel> +i
<jokrebel> cu
<bekks> moin
<LupusE> hi
<boern> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich unter lubuntu das touchpad ausschalte?
<boern> habe ein acer extensa
<boern> das nervt nämlich beim schreiben weils dauerd alles weg macht
<Fuchs> boern: wenn Du Glueck hast:  synclient TouchpadOff=1;
<Fuchs> boern: wobei wir die Tage schon mal einen Acer hatten, der das Touchpad als Maus gemeldet hat. Dann ist eher dumm. 
<boern> es geht :))
<boern> dankeee
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<boern> und was wenn ich jetzt die maus raus ziehe?
<Fuchs> am besten bindest Du Dir ein Skript, welches umschaltet, auf eine Taste
<andy19781> Fuchs: Auf eine Maustaste? :-P
<Fuchs> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402317/  << sowas 
<Fuchs> andy19781: eher keyboard. Die meisten Notebooks haben sogar eine dafuer, Fn+Firgendwas
<nicofs> Jemand hier, der weiß, wie man die ARD-Mediathek mit nem externen Player starten kann? VLC, Totem, Xine, ich nehme alles...
<sash_> nicofs: Dieses Java-mediathek-Ding?
<sash_> nicofs: http://zdfmediathk.sourceforge.net/
<sash_> Das da?
<bekks> sash_: ZDF != ARD :)
<sash_> bekks: Ach?
<bekks> ;)
<nicofs> ich will nur gucken, nicht runterladen...
<sash_> "Das Programm MediathekView durchsucht die Online-Mediatheken verschiedener Sender (ARD, ZDF, Arte, 3Sat, SWR, BR, MDR, NDR, WDR, HR, RBB, ORF, SF)" [...]
<nicofs> beim zdf ist das so schön einfach... da geht man in die html-sicht und bekommt den link für vlc geliefert...
<TheInfinity> nicofs: was spricht gegen runterladen? kannst danach ja löschen.
<nicofs> mal ne völlig blöde frage: ist das überhaupt legal? abgesehen davon - ja, meinetwegen auch runterladen - aber das tolle am streamen ist ja, dass man gerade nicht erst 5 stunden wartet, bis das teil runtergeladen ist, sondern gleich guckt...
<bekks> Bei der ARD gibts Download-Buttons...
<sash_> Und mplayer kann Streams otf abspielen.
<nicofs> naja, download-buttons gibt's nur bei ausgewählten sendungen - wer auch immer die auswählt...
<nicofs> und was mplayer angeht - ich hab ihn mit dem link aus der zeile oben im browser gefüttert - aber das hat nichts gebracht...
<RedNifre> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Gibt es ein gutes Programm, mit dem ich einen Teil meines Bildschirminhaltes aufnehmen kann? Wenn möglich gleichzeitig noch den Ton und was ich ins Headset spreche?
<RedNifre> (Möchte ein Tutorial aufnehmen)
<Fuchs> recordMyDesktop 
<Fuchs> mit einem der zig Frontends dafuer
<RedNifre> Danke schön!
<RedNifre> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Möglichkeit, beliebige Programme in das Dock zu packen? Zum Beispiel .jar oder .love?
<RedNifre> Also Java-Programme?
<RedNifre> Habe schon versucht, ein script das das Jar startet ins Dock zu packen, geht leider auch nicht.
<LurchiderLurch> Wie kann man denn ein Programm starten, wenn man nicht sicher ist, ob es richtig installiert wurde? Ich habe einen xv installer für 32bit mit linux32 installiert. Dabei sind Fehler aufgetreten, aber es steht nicht da, das die Installation nicht geschehen wäre. "xv" existiert aber nicht. Wo sehe ich denn, ob das Programm "da" ist und wie ich es starten kann?
<argh> Hoi
<argh> Bin per SSH auf nem Server eingeloggt (via nautilus) und will nun von einem ordner die rechte ändern. ich mache also einen rechtsklick auf den ordner --> eigenschaften --> zugriffsrechte, ändere die zugriffsrechte und gehe per schließen wieder raus. aber wenn ich wieder reinschaue sind die zugriffsrechte wieder beim alten. woran liegt das?
<dAnjou> argh: sowas macht man auch per kommandozeile .. da tauchen dann auch eventuelle fehler auf
<argh> dAnjou, der sagt da auch keine fehlermeldung
<dAnjou> wo?
<argh> im terminal
<argh> "chmod a+w blabla"
<argh> keine fehlermeldung
<dAnjou> und klappts da?
<argh> ach, falscher chmod :-/
<argh> wie peinlich
<argh> a+rwx klappt
<dAnjou> ziemlich gefährliche änderung
<dAnjou> aber wenn's klappt, kann man wohl sagen, dass nautilus da n bisl scheiße is ... oder es geht schlicht über sftp nicht
<dAnjou> denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du im nautilus nich über SSH sondern über SFTP aum server bist
<guntbert> dAnjou: gehts auch ohne Kraftausdrücke?
<dAnjou> .. äh .. puhh .. so pauschal würd ich einfach mal sagen: nein .. o.O
<dAnjou> guntbert: wenn du kurz nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommst, kann ich noch n bisl mehr dazu sagen
<sven-tek> Hi kann mir jemand eine IEE1394 PCI oder PCI-E Karte empfehlen. Am besten mit 10 Poliger Steckerleiste weil ich vom Frontpanel einen Stecker mal anschließen könnte. Dachte der Rechner hat Firewire, aber nöö. Mainboard hats nicht und das Kabel ist Luftverdrahtet.
<sdx23> sven-tek: im Zweifel mal die HCL konsultieren.
<sdx23> ,hcl? sven-tek 
<shetlandpony> sven-tek: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<sven-tek> Tja USB-Controller stehen ja drin. Aber Firewire nöch
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-01
<tasse> s
<Nalkem> moin
<IchEsseDichAuf> morgen
<IchEsseDichAuf> meine kiste bleibt beim booten in der konsole hängen, kein x, die dmesg ausgabe hat nichts verdächtiges. wie sollte ich die diagnose weiterführen? 
<geser> steht was brauchbares in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Nalkem> nvidia grafikkarte? :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, ist eine.
<IchEsseDichAuf> im log steht zuletzt "no screens found"
<geser> keine Fehlermeldungen vorher? (EE)
<LurchiderLurch> Sagt mal, wie groß muss man eine virtuelle Festplatte für Ubuntu oder OpenSuse wählen, wenn man darin nur das System und ein einzelnes kleines Programm installieren/ausführen muss?
<LurchiderLurch> Etwa jedenfalls?
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://pastebin.com/NFwAG7cu
<IchEsseDichAuf> doch, da stimmt was mit dem module nicht
<Nalkem> IchEsseDichAuf: mach mal nvidia-installer --update
<Nalkem> LurchiderLurch: gute frage ... wenige gb ...?
<IchEsseDichAuf> The latest NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 (version 280.13) is already installed.
<IchEsseDichAuf> wtf
<Nalkem> IchEsseDichAuf: bei mir passiert das immer dann wenn der kernel geupdatet wird ... das der dann die nviduia-treiber nicht findet ... vergesse nur immer wieder wie man die kernel-module wieder baut
<ppq> IchEsseDichAuf, pack bitte mal die entpackte ausgabe von 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh' in einen pastebin
<ppq> Nalkem, das ist nur der fall, wenn man den treiber manuell installiert hat, was hier aus verschiedenen gründen nicht empfohlen wird - u.a. aus diesem
<ppq> der aus den ubuntu-quellen kommt mit dkms-config, dann wird bei jedem kernelupdate das modul neu gebaut
<IchEsseDichAuf> ppq: den habe ich manuell installiert
<ppq> ok, dann bin ich raus
<ppq> viel glück
<IchEsseDichAuf> jedoch ist das ganze schon länger her
<HeinzBoettjer> Ist das der richtige Platz für Fragen in Zusammenhang mit http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ und oneiric?
<Nalkem> ppq: der lief bei mir nur nie richtig ... nach updates
<ppq> HeinzBoettjer, eher #ubuntu-de+1 oder, besser, #ubuntu+1
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke ppq 
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, ich habs. ich vermute, dass die paketverwaltung da einiges zerschossen hat,  nvidia-installer --sanity hat mich gerade auf fehlende dateien hingewiesen
<ppq> andersrum, der nvidia installer hat in der paketverwaltung rumgepfuscht. das ist ein weiterer grund, weshalb das nicht empfohlen ist..
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich war dämlich genug erst nvidia installer auszuführen, und dann mit synaptic den alten driver zu entfernen.
<LurchiderLurch> Nalkem, denkst Du 4,5GB reichen?
<Nalkem> LurchiderLurch: denke ja 
<Nalkem> LurchiderLurch: je nach anwendung
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: völlig falscher ansatz.
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: was passiert wenn die 4,5GB doch nicht reichen?
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, na dann bricht das simulierte System zusammen bzw. bricht die Installation ab oder?
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: jo. was passiert, wenn du 40, oder 80, oder von mir aus 200GB eintippst?
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, das kann und werde ich nicht, weil ich keine derartige Partition habe.
<geser> LurchiderLurch: meine Ubuntu-VM (in VMWare) hat eine 20GB-"Festplatte", wovon momentan knapp 4 GB belegt sind, aber das Image ist nur ca. 7.6 GB groß
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: [x] du hast das mit den virtuellen festplatten _nicht_ verstanden.
<tmaex> die wird größer wenn man sie braucht
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: wenn du die auf dynamische grösse stellst, dann wird nur etwas mehr in echt belegt, als in der virtuellen platte benötigt wird.
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, naja, es soll da verschiedene Arten von virtuellen Platten geben.
<tmaex> statisch und dynamisch
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, OK, dann mache ich das auf dynamisch. Hintergrund ist, dass ich auf meinem System hier keine große Ext2/3 Partition zur Verfügung habe.
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: ergo: im allgemeinfall legt man virtuelle platten sehr gross und dynamisch an. wenn man den platz nie braucht, ists kein problem, und wenn man den platz doch irgendwann braucht, kann man zumindest reagieren ohne die vm umbauen zu müssen.
<tmaex> genau
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, entweder ich mache das groß und auf ner NTFS Partition oder eher klein, bis max. 8GB wäre es möglich, auf einer Ext3 Partition.
<LurchiderLurch> Was denkst Du denn, wäre da die bessere Option?
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm* wer anders bitte, ich habs bereits erklärt.
<tmaex> was spricht gegen ein großes auf der NTFS partition
<HeinzBoettjer> Eine virtuelle Platte ist so groß wie notwendig und nicht wie maximal angegeben
<LetoThe2nd> im prinzip wohl auch nichts, ausser dem fehlenden verständnis für das containerdenken.
<LetoThe2nd> tmaex oder geser: mag wer das ticket?
<tmaex> ticket?
<LurchiderLurch> tmaex, auf uusers wird von NTFS partitionen abgeraten für VBox
<LetoThe2nd> tmaex: den supportfall.
<LurchiderLurch> Benutzt einer von euch ne VB auf ner NTFS Partition?
<tmaex> nö ich hab 100% ext4 partitionen deswegen 
<tmaex> Leto: sry ich glaub ich bin zu gejetlakt um dich zu verstehen
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? tmaex, dann brauchst du meinen nick auch nicht abkürzen
<shetlandpony> tmaex, dann brauchst du meinen nick auch nicht abkuerzen: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<LetoThe2nd> ich wollte damit fragen, ob sich jemand als direkter supporter für LurchiderLurch anbietet. ich habe gerade nicht die zeit (und auch nerven) firstlevelsupport für vbox zu geben. und ich glaube, er/sie fährt besser mit einem direkten ansprechpartner anstatt dem üblichen durcheinandergesupporte
<sash_> LurchiderLurch: Ja, tue ich
<sash_> <Arghs>
<IchEsseDichAuf> LurchiderLurch: ja, vb harddisks auf einer ntfs partition sind ok, jedoch nutze ich diese wegen windows.
<sash_> LurchiderLurch: Performance ist dreckig.
<tmaex> shetlandpony: ich wusste was des heißt aber danke euch zwei
<tmaex> LetoThe2nd: sry ich bin zu müde grad ich geh gleich mal frühstücken
<tmaex> wie setzt man sich auf away?
<LetoThe2nd> tmaex: /away deineawaymessage
<LurchiderLurch> Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde es dann auf NTFS machen. Performance ist nicht wichtig.
<sash_> Ich würd es nur auf NTFS machen, wenn ich die auch unter WIndows brauche.
<LurchiderLurch> sash_, ich will ja nur einmal testen, ob es arbeitet. Mehr nicht. Dafür partitioniere ich die Platte nicht um.
<sash_> Achso, ok.
<tihm> hallo
<tihm> ich möchte eine eucalyptus cloud einstelen, aber wenn ich mich auf den installierten webserver verbinde und auf den reiter store gehe kommt immer dieser fehler
<tihm> Error 60: server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<tihm> weiß einer was ich da machen kan?
<koegs> tihm, frag doch am besten mal in #eucalyptus
<tihm> danke 
<koegs> steht auch alles hier: http://open.eucalyptus.com/participate :)
<tihm> hab halt gegooglelt und nix zu meinem problem gefunden
<tihm> dort schweigen sie
<tihm> also in eucalyptus
<k1l> naja, wer nichtmal 50sek auf eine antwort hier warten kann ist wohl nicht geschaffen für irc
<LetoThe2nd> taunix: conenction issues?
<k1l> taunix: kannst du bitte mal deine verbindung überprüfen
<taunix> oh, hmm
<taunix> soory
<taunix> leider hab ich da keinen einfluss
<taunix> beim nächstenmal, nehm ich halt den umts-stick, der scheint stabieler zu sein :)
<LetoThe2nd> taunix: nimmst du uns dann bitte aus dem autojoin, bis das von dir nicht beeinflussbare vorbei ist?
<taunix> huch, falscher channel
<taunix> ok
<LetoThe2nd> thx
<NTQ> hey leute. weiß jemand wie ich das ganz alte lib-notify installieren kann? unter 10.04 ist es echt ätzend, wenn mehrere meldungen gleichzeitig angezeigt werden sollten, aber immer nur eine kommt und die letzte dann mit 1 minute verspätung oder so angezeigt wird.
<NTQ> ich hätte gerne wieder, dass die sich übereinander stapeln, wenn mehrere auf einmal kommen.
<s_p_a_c_e> Hallo zusammen. Kurze Frage: Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich pdfs an ein LibreO Writer Dokument anhängen/integrieren kann? 
<apricot1> hi, der "Umzug" von Ubuntu 10.10 auf die neue Platte hat geklappt. Allerdings nicht mit GPT sondern 'nur' mit alter msdos Partition-Table.
<apricot1> jetzt bin ich etwas unsicher mit Firefox wegen der Zertifikate (siehe heise.de) ubuntu software-center zeigt mir die aktuelle Version 3.6.21. als installiert an, jedoch die Hilfe von Firefox zeigt 3.6.18
<jokrebel> hi
<noob7> hallo leute ich hab ein ordner mit paar pdfs die möchte ich in jpg umwandeln aber der name der Bilder soll der gleiche sein wie der der pdf datei und hinten mit der seitennummer hab convert *.pdf +adjoin page-%d.jpg versucht aber tut nicht ganz das gleiche
<noob7> ich versuchs nochmal :) ich hab einen ordner mit pdf dateien die ich in jpgs umwandeln will
<noob7> der name der jpgs soll der gleiche sein wie der, der pdfs bloss hinten mit der seitennummer dran
<LetoThe2nd> noob7: du verwendest zwar etwas wenig satzzeichen, aber man konnte in etwa erraten, was du willst. und was passt dir am resultat des genannten beispiels nicht?
<noob7> :) dass der dateiname nicht der gleiche ist wie der der pdfs
<noob7> wie kann ich convert mitteilen, dass er statt page den pdf namen nimmt
<LetoThe2nd> noob7: vmtl. hilft es, dass ganze mit ner for-schleife zu umschliessen oder mittels find das convert zu triggern.
<noob7> bash script?
<LetoThe2nd> noob7: beispiel: for i in `ls *.pdf`; do echo $i; done
<LetoThe2nd> noob7: das convert darfst du selber reinbasteln.
<noob7> ok ich versuchs mal
<christian_> gibt es eigentlich inzwischen eine leichte Lösung für diese Clickpad Touchpads wie bei meinem HP Mini 210-1000?
<christian_> also ich meine das der Rechtsklick wieder geht 
<noob7> LetoThe2nd,  for i in `ls *.pdf`; do convert $i $i-%d.jpg; done  scheint es zu tun bloss ist bei dem namen der jpg datei auch noch die pdf endung mit dabei
<noob7> kann ich die irgendwie weghauen?
<noob7> und der punkt
<dadrc> noob7, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger#Abschneiden-von-Mustern
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/3wlqgb6 |        Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<dadrc> Wundervolle URL.
<sdx23> ansonsten auch basename, aber das bash-regexp sollte ausreichen
<LetoThe2nd> noob7: schau dir mal den link von dadrc an, und man basename :-)
<noob7> for i in `ls *.pdf`; do convert $i ${i%.*}-%d.jpg; done
<noob7> juhu
<noob7> vielen dank leute
<LetoThe2nd> noob7: np, schön mal ein ticket zu haben bei dem der fragen tatsächlich aktiv mitdenkt und -liest. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> s/fragen/fragende/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: noob7: np, schön mal ein ticket zu haben bei dem der fragende tatsächlich aktiv mitdenkt und -liest. :-)
<noob7> gibts eigentlich auf ubuntuusers eine sammlung mit nützlichen skripts oder was ähnliches?
<chrissgo> hallo, ich habe ein thinkpad l520. die thinkpad acpi wird glaub ich nicht richtig unterstuezt. ruhezustand, bereitschaft und fn komibinationen gehen nicht richtig. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<koegs> noob7: das solltest du in #ubuntuusers fragen
<chrissgo> kann ich im panel irgendwie den akkustand anzeigen lassen?
<spucky> sollte der nicht automatisch angezeigt werden?
<sdx23> chrissgo: Der wird angezeigt - wenn acpi funktioniert.
<sdx23> aber da es das nicht tut, hast du keine Möglichkeit ihn überhaupt auch nur herauszubekommen.
<taunix> super chance den dann tiefzuentladen
<taunix> den akku
<sdx23> Nicht unbedingt, das Bios wird's denoch merken und die Akku-LED dann orange und irgendwann auch blinken. Jedenfalls wenn sich das Ding diesbezüglich so verhält wie normale Thinkpads.
<taunix> ahja, ok
<chrissgo> ist dann einfach ausgeganegen. ob die LED geblinkt hat weiss ich nicht mehr.. glaub aber nicht
<chrissgo> thinkpad acpi ist doch im kernel oder? also dann muss ich den nicht mehr installieren
<sdx23> Mangels Zeit verweise ich mal auf hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thinkpad_ACPI Ansonsten später wieder.
<chrissgo> hab ich mir schon durchgelesn. aber trozdem mal danke
<chrissgo> ok. auf sourceforge.net hab ich jetzt ne datei gefunden mit dem man anscheinend die acpi zum laufen bringt:"This release allows the driver to autoload (and work) in the recent Lenovo thinkpads, up to the ?520 family."...jetzt hab ich eine .patch datei runtergeladen. und nun?
<bullgard6> chrissgo: "gehen nicht richtig"ist keine exakte Beschreibung. --  Analysiere  bitte in /var/log/pm-suspend.log.1 nach Fehlermeldungen.
<bullgard6> -in
<Blindie> och menno
<spucky> 2-screen problematik: Ich habe häufiger das Problem, dass ich ein video, welches im browser auf screen 2 läuft auf vollbild schalte und dann wird es auf screen1 auf Vollbild geschaltet. Das scheint irgendwo festgelegt zu sein, welchen screen er sich aussucht. Kann man das irgendwo beeinflussen?
<PBeck> hi
<vectory_> spucky: welches ubuntu, welche desktop umgebung, bei welchem?
<vectory_> bei welchem player?
<spucky> vectory_: natty, sowohl unity als auch gnome2, flashplayer (in chromium, in ff ist es aber genauso)
<hiroko> weiss jemand wie ich meinen esata controller ermitteln kann?
<LetoThe2nd> hiroko: vmtl. über lspci oder dmidecode oder lshw.
<elementz> tach allerseits. habe einen echten notfall. irgendwie scheint was nicht mit meiner grub configuration oä nicht in ordnung zu sein. jedenfalls konnte ich heute morgen das system nicht mehr booten, da die partitions uuids nicht mehr stimmten
<spucky> vectory_: Das Problem hatte ich aber auch schon bei vorigen ubuntu- und mint-Versionen. mit lxde oder xfce verhält es sich teilweise anders, also die videos werden manchmal auch auf dem gleichen screen dargestellt, aber beeinflussen kann ich es auch nicht. bzw weiß nicht wo.
<elementz> habe dann mit boot-repair versucht das ganze zu fixen: linux lief wieder, aber ich brauche dringend die win7 partition um zu arbeiten. 
<vectory_> spucky: in flashplayer hab ich das nur, wenn das fenster auf dem anderen monitor war, als der player geladen wurde
<elementz> habe versucht den mbr in die jeweiligen windows partitionen zu installieren aber das hat auch nicht geholfen. "missing bootmgr" kam dann 
<vectory_> elementz: uuids verändern sich nicht ohne weiteres, das ist der vorteil
<elementz> boot-repair gibt folgende partitions infos aus http://pastebin.com/vPxPBpKc
<vectory_> kannst mal in /proc/disk/by.uuid oder so gucken, ob die uuids übereinstimmen
<elementz> vectory_: vllt kannst du mal in mein pastebin schauen?
<LetoThe2nd> elementz: magst du uns mal bitte "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin packen?
<spucky> vectory_: was meinst du mit "wo der player geladen wurde" ... wenn ich den browser immer nur auf screen2 habe dann wird dort dort auch der flashplayer geladen, wenn ich ein video anmache, oder?
<vectory_> spucky: ja
<vectory_> das ist bei mir kein problem in 10.04
<elementz> die LetoThe2nd http://pastebin.com/he4xG62H
<spucky> vectory_: Das video wird bei mir aber, wie erwähnt, im Vollbildmodus auf screen1 gepackt.
<LetoThe2nd> elementz: danke.
<spucky> vectory_: und zwar auch in der 10.04 ;)
<elementz> LetoThe2nd: :)
<spucky> vectory_: Außerdem würde mich halt generell interessieren ob sich das beeinflussen lässt. Möchte mir schon gern aussuchen ob das video gerade eher auch screen1 oder screen2 Platz hat.
<LetoThe2nd> elementz: also auf den ersten blick findet 30_os-prober dein windows schlicht nicht.
<elementz> LetoThe2nd: was heisst das genau?
<LetoThe2nd> elementz: ich persönlich würde jetzt erst mal versuchen, den windows bootvorgang an und für sich zu reparieren, so dass das alleine wieder bootet. und dann grub neu installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> elementz: und die netten leuts in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder $WINDOWSCHANNEL sind dir sicher auch dabei behilflich.
<vectory_> elementz: paste mal sudo fdisk -l und deine menu.lst
<elementz> LetoThe2nd: das problem ist, das ich kein cd laufwerk in diesem rechner habe, und so auch keinen weg sehe die windows partition mit der recovery cd zu reparieren
<elementz> vectory_: sollte doch alles in meinem ersten paste stehen
<LetoThe2nd> elementz: tja. aber ehrlich gesagt, "how to fix my broken windows boot" ist hier schon immer OT, und das würden wir auch gerne so lassen. :-)
<vectory_> LetoThe2nd: erstmal windows7 laden rettungskonsole und fixboot und fixmbr machen, dann easybcd installieren und letzt grub rüber
<LetoThe2nd> vectory_: kannst du ihm gerne im OT-channel dabei behilflich sein :-)
<elementz> LetoThe2nd: ach ja. hauptsache ich weiss das es nicht an grub selbst liegt
<vectory_> LetoThe2nd: die im windows channel sagen dann vllt auch, mit ubuntu im dualboot biste hier falsch
<elementz> vectory_: hehe
<LetoThe2nd> elementz: also laut deinem ersten paste sieht es aus, als findet grub den windows-loader nicht.
<vectory_> hast bestimmt xp mit drauf
<LetoThe2nd> vectory_: haben wir schon xyz mal gehabt, die diskussion, und immer mit dem gleichen ergebnis. nicht hier.
<elementz> ne nur win7
<vectory_> k
<elementz> naja, ok danke erstmal
<LetoThe2nd> bitte tragt es in den OT, ode sonstwohin. danke.
<drivin> Hi. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Firefox. Sobald ich diesen starte erhalte ich ein komplett graues Fenster. Selbst im Save Mode tut sich nichts.
<BuZZ-T> drivin: hast du mal mit "firefox -ProfileManager" ein neues Profil erstellt und geschaut ob das normal funktioniert?
<Snizzer> hi
<Snizzer> kann mir jemand mit sonderzeichen beim login helfen ? :)
<wyfrn> mahlzeit ... wenn ich regelmäßig die ausgabe eines programms prüfen will, sollte ein skript + cronjob die beste möglichkeit sein oder?
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? Snizzer 
<shetlandpony> Snizzer: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sdx23> wyfrn: Ausgabe wohin? Oder willst du es regelmäßig aufrufen?
<Snizzer> hab halt grade mein tastatur layout umgestellt und kann mich nicht mehr einloggen
<sdx23> Snizzer: die Leiste am unteren Rand hast du gesehen? Da kann man ein Layout wählen.
<Snizzer> hm, ja dafür müsste man eingeloggt sein..
<wyfrn> sdx23: ich möchte regelmäßig (alle 1 - 5 min) den batterieladezustand prüfen und ggf eine warnung mit xdialog anzeigen
<sdx23> Snizzer: Nein, auch am Login-Schirm gibt's die.
<Snizzer> brauche laut us layout das umgekehrte fragenzeichen..geht das ?
<Snizzer> praktisch, hab aber keine gui (ubuntu server)
<sdx23> wyfrn: hm, ja, da sollte cron tun. Oder ein Skript mit while true; do pruefe; sleep 5m; done
<sdx23> wyfrn: aber ansich sollte das doch auch im Powermanager oder so gehen, nicht?
<wyfrn> Snizzer: setxkblayout oder manuell über die keyboard config datei des xservers das layout / variante anpassen
<sdx23> Snizzer: Alt-Gr + ? 
<wyfrn> sdx23: schon aber ich verwende kein de
<sdx23> wyfrn: ok, dann die Cron oder die Skript-Lösung.
<Snizzer> hm, gut ich könnte die platte vom server abklemmen und darauf zugreifen.. welche datei müsste ich dann genau ändern ?
<wyfrn> sdx23: hatte gedacht, die slepp variante quält die cpu
<Snizzer> @sdx23 nope, geht nicht
<sdx23> wyfrn: mag ein paar Wakeups mehr erzeugen, stimmt schon.
<wyfrn> wechsel doch einfach mit ctrl + alt + fx auf ein terminal
<sdx23> Snizzer: per ssh drauf und dann dort das layout ändern oder ein neues Passwort setzen mit nicht ganz so exotischen Sonderzeichen.
<wyfrn> Snizzer: wies unter ubuntu atm ist, weis ich nicht ... aber eigentlich sollte es ein verzeichnis /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d oder ähnliches geben
<wyfrn> dort die evdev datei anpassen
<wyfrn> ggf. auch in der xorg.conf
<Snizzer> ssh ist noch nicht installiert..hab grad angefangen einzurichten und als erstes das layout geändert :)
<sdx23> wyfrn: ehm, er hat keinen X-Server laufen.
<sash_> Außerdem ändert das nichts am Layout.
<sdx23> Snizzer: dann würde ich Live-CD und chrooten empfehlen.
<sash_> Snizzer: Live-CD booten, chroot, Passwort ändern.
<wyfrn> sash_: sicher ... jedenfalls für den xserver
<Snizzer> gut mach ich so
<Snizzer> danke :)
<sash_> wyfrn: Wenn das Tastaturlayout systemweit geändert wurde, ist es sowohl in den tty als auch in der GUI geändert.
<wyfrn> sash_: ich habe da atm grad andere erfahrungen gemacht ... egal ich hatte verpasst, dass er gar keinen x laufen hat
<freemoser> hi hab ein problem habs auch schon gegoogelt aber keine Lösung gefunden bei mir geht das at Zeichen nicht (normal alt gr + q ) Tastatur ist auf deutsch gestellt  hab auch schon das Tastaturmodell geändert ohne Erfolg, danke schon mal im vor raus :)
<funkeyy> Hi all! weiss jemand wie ich Firefox 6 so einstellen kann, dass er mir überbildschirmgroße bilder nciht automatisch kleinskaliert?
<jokrebel> freemoser: Geht denn das Euro-Zeichen (AltGr + E)?
<freemoser> jokrebel: geht leider auch nicht :( ^^
<jokrebel> freemoser: Geht denn überhaupt etwas in kombination mit AltGr?
<freemoser> jokrebel: am was gibt es noch für kombis? das die altGr taste geht weiß ich (windows)
<jokrebel> freemoser: þ =AltGr+p
<funkeyy> ok, es ist "browser.enable_automatic_image_resizing" in about:config, falls es jemanden interessiert, cheers!
<freemoser> jokrebel: geht auch nicht
<sdx23> freemoser: die Ausgabe von "setxkbmap -print" und "xmodmap -pke" bitte in einen Nopaste.
<jokrebel> freemoser: Und AtlGr hat auch vielen Tasten Spezialzeichen hinterlegt
<jokrebel> freemoser: Schau doch mal mit "xev" ob er die AltGr-Taste überhaupt erkennt.
<freemoser> sdx23: setxkbmap -print: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680014/   xmodmap -pke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680017/
<freemoser> jorkebel: wie sollte es aussehen wenn er sie erkennt ? 
<freemoser> jorkebel: XLookupString gives 0 bytes:      ??  
<sdx23> freemoser: wennxev sie erkennt sollten ein paar Zeilen dazukommen beim drücken und beim loslassen. Da sollte ein keycode beistehen, der wäre interessant.
<DreamThief> servus :D
<sdx23> die anderen zwei Ausgaben sehen gut aus.
<jokrebel> freemoser: Nicht grade viel - ist das alles?
<freemoser> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680020/
<freemoser> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680020/
<sdx23> freemoser: du drückst die linke Alt-Taste.
<freemoser> sdx23: hubs sry^^
<freemoser> sdx23: mom
<freemoser> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680023/
<freemoser> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680023/
<sdx23> uh? Bist du sicher, dass es das war? Da sollte was mit keycode 108 rauskommen. Was ist das für eine Tastatur?
<freemoser> sdx23: da ist noch mehr text bin mir aber nicht sicher was alles mit den drücken der taste und was mit den schließen zutuhn hat soll ich den rest auch posten. von Cherry model: G230
<freemoser> sdx23: also mit keycode 108 steht da nichts :)
<sdx23> das ist schlecht, darauf ist nämlich alt-gr gemappt, wie die xmodmap-Ausgabe zeigt.
<freemoser> sdx23: ok was kann ich da machen?
<sdx23> Nochmal xev machen und die Ausgabe nopasten. Und insbesondere darauf achten, was erscheint, wenn du's drückst.
<freemoser> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680038/
<sdx23> Ist das die gesamte Ausgabe? Das Aufnahmefenster scheint den Fokus nicht zu haben.
<freemoser> sdx23: das andere kommt nur wenn ich das fenster schließe
<freemoser> sdx23: Also Fokus hat es
<sdx23> Tja, also wenn du dir sicher bist, die Taste gedrückt zu haben und dass der Focus auf dem Aufnahmefenster war, in dem Moment, dann ist die Taste kaputt.
<sdx23> Also physikalisch.
<freemoser> sdx23: auf windows geht die aber :(
<jokrebel> .oO( geht? oder ging? wann? )
<freemoser> jokrebel: hab es extra bevor ich es hier gefragt hab getestet 
<jokrebel> freemoser: Und "richtige Taste" und "Focus" (Weißes Fenster von xev anklicken) sollte schon sein.
<freemoser> jokrebel: ja sry wegen falsche teste vorher^^ war leicht abgelenkt (katze hast versucht Vogel zu fressen) 
<LurchiderLurch> Die VT-x/AMD-V-Hardware-Virtualisierung wurde aktiviert, ist aber nicht funktionsbereit. Ihr 64-Bit-Gast wird keine 64-Bit-CPU erkennen
<LurchiderLurch> Ich soll sicherstellen, dass VT-x/AMD-V ordnungsgemäß im BIOS Ihres Computers aktiviert wurde
<LurchiderLurch> d.h. meines.
<LurchiderLurch> Bei "Virtualisierungstechnologie ein Häkchen zu machen, könnte wohl helfen oder?
<freemoser> sdx23: hab noch mal um ganz ganz sicher zu sein eine andere Tastatur angesteckt und hier ein foto: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2634/vretb2pz_png.htm hat wirklich Focus. 
<jokrebel> freemoser: Diese ausgabe von xev erhalte ich hier, wenn ich in die Kopfzeile des Fensters klicke. Klicke bitte in das Schwarze Quadrat und drücke anschließend die Taste und paste dann was im Terminal erscheint.
<jokrebel> freemoser: Und ja - nach drücke der Taste sollte sich im Terminal etwas verändern.
<freemoser> jokrebel: gleiche ausgabe
<DreamThief> ...
<DreamThief> das ist eigentlich rein rational betrachtet unmöglich.
<freemoser> also ob ich in das schwarze Quadrat drücke und altGR drücke oder nur AltGr drücke  erzeugt die gleiche Ausgabe
<jokrebel> gute nacht - muss früh raus - viel Erfolg noch allen.
<micha_> hi, weiss jemand von euch ob es funktionieren würde eine bestehende windows 7 installation mittels "cp -a" auf eine neue partition zu kopieren ?
<DreamThief> äh
<DreamThief> ich hab keine ahnung, ob das geht
<DreamThief> aber du wirst garantiert mbr und bootsektor neu schreiben müssen
<DreamThief> die frage ist halt, wieso du die partition mit win drauf nicht einfach per acronis clonst.
<micha_> ja, das ist klar, obwohl im mbr ja sowieso grub sitzt und nicht der ntldr
<micha_> weil ich kein acronis habe und ich kein geld dafür ausgeben möchte
<LurchiderLurch> micha
<LurchiderLurch> Acronis kannst Du auch als Testversion nutzen
<LurchiderLurch> Und da kannst Du Dir auch ne CD mit brennen
<LurchiderLurch> Aber... ich habe so eine.
<micha_> okay, erkennt sowas auch nen fake raid ?
<LurchiderLurch> In meinen Augen ist das Mist, oder kann es wirklich etwas, was dd nicht macht?
<LurchiderLurch> micha_, da habe ich keine Ahnung
<micha_> dd kann ich nich nehmen, weil die partitionen unterschiedlich groß sind
<andy1978> micha_: es gibt auch ein "ntfs copy" oder so
<jules> beta release ist heute raus, ist es einigermaßen "stabil", kann ich installieren, kann nicht mehr so lang warten auf oktober...
<jules> ?
<LurchiderLurch> micha_, ich jedenfalls habe um den Rohling für die Acronis CD geweint.
<LurchiderLurch> Ich fand es echt ******
<rumpe1> jules, klar kannste. Aber support gibts hier noch nicht für.
<jules> bin nur normal user, mehr als musik, internet will ich auch nicht... bis oktober sind wirklich noch 30 tage
<micha_> ja, kann ich verstehen, ich würde versuchen, es per unetbootin auf nen usbstick zu bringen
<LurchiderLurch> micha_, bist Du Dir denn sicher, dass Acronis die gesuchte Funktionaliät liefert?
<LurchiderLurch> micha_, das habe ich erfolglos versucht
<rumpe1> jules, gerade für normale nutzer ist die beta vermutlich noch nicht empfehlenswert (bugs, abstürze, etc.)
<LurchiderLurch> mit unetboot meine ich
<jules> okie, dann warte ich noch 2 wochen.. dann muss es funktionieren
<micha_> LurchiderLurch, ich hab keine ahnung, ich will nur meine "alte" win 7 installation auf meinen neuen fake raid bringen
<LurchiderLurch> Ist das ein neuer PC`
<LurchiderLurch> d.h. nen anderer PC?
<micha_> nene
<LurchiderLurch> aso
<LurchiderLurch> Sondern?
<LurchiderLurch> Naja, ich verstehe von der Technik nicht viel.
<micha_> die gleiche hardware, nur eben nen onboard raid mit 2 500GB platten (raid 0 - bringt mir doppelte datendurchsatzrate)
<LurchiderLurch> Aber sei Dir gewiss, Win 7 ist da sehr restriktiv
<rumpe1> jules, muss nicht, gerade bei ganz frischen releases. Das ist bei jedem OS so.
<LurchiderLurch> Durch die Lizenzgeschichten klappt vieles nicht beim Portieren
<LetoThe2nd> können wir das "wie ziehe ich windows um - acronis gut/schlecht"-thema bitte ins OT verschieben? wie man ubuntu umzieht wissen wir. alles andere interessiert in diesem channel nicht. danke.
<jules> okie danke... 13.okt... 
<micha_> ich weiß, vorher war sata auf ahci eingestellt, ich gehe nciht davon aus, das das nicht ohne eingriff booten wird
<LurchiderLurch> Sagt mal, wenn man nen 4GB Host System hat (Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit) kann man dann nem openSUSE Graft 3GB RAM in ner Virtual Box zuweisen? Oder bricht da der Host zusammen, selbst wenn man in ihm keine zusätzliche Software ausführt, außer was eben so automatisch mit Gnome startet?
<micha_> hängt von deiner ramauslastung ab, der größe deiner swap partition ... virtualbox wird rummeckern (macht der ab der hälfte) aber es müsste funktionieren
<LurchiderLurch> kann man denn halbwegs flüssig mit einem solchen Gastsystem arbeiten, wenn man darin selbst auch nur ganz kleine Software ausführt?
<micha_> ja sicher mit den entsprechenden kernelmodulen und aktiviertem Virtualisierungsbefehlssatzerweiterungen (AMD-VT bzw das von Intel) nimmt er die Host-CPU nahezu direkt in die VM mit... nur die Grafikleistung ist stark eingeschränkt (hinsichtlich 3D Sachen)
<LurchiderLurch> micha_, Danke
<micha_> hab mal nen benchmark gemacht (mit bc pi auf die 4000ste stelle berechnen lassen), lief in der VM fast (zu 99%) so schnell wie im Hostsystem, wobei zu sagen ist das KVM nen Tick schneller ist als die VBox
<PBeck> kann man bei unity die installationsvorschläge ausblenden?
<PBeck> und den dafür gewonnen platz für die anzeige der installierten anwendungen nutzen?
<acidspoon> hi @ll
<acidspoon> mit welchem programm kann ich denn die geschwindigkeit der lüfter regulieren?
<guntbert> acidspoon: hängt von deiner hardware ab
<acidspoon> noiseblocker
<acidspoon> @guntbert
<guntbert> acidspoon: also kein notebook? dann hab ich keine Ahnung
<acidspoon> nein, sind in einem server eingebaut
<acidspoon> und der soll möglichst leise sein
<guntbert> acidspoon: mein Rat: stell ihn woanders hin, Server-Lüfter haben nur 1 Aufgabe: schnell viel Wärme abführen
<acidspoon> und treiber?
<acidspoon> könnte auch einfach ein treiber problem sein
<guntbert> acidspoon: wir schalten bei Servern alle Lüfter-Regelungen ab und lassen sie wirklich "Vollgas" laufen
<acidspoon> guntbert: ja, aber wo find ich denn die treiber für den noiseblocker
<acidspoon> guntbert: ich bekomm immer folgende fehlermeldung:  FATAL: Error inserting smsc47m1 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-server/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47m1.ko): Device or resource busy
<guntbert> acidspoon: keine Ahnung, hast du http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/hwmon/smsc47m1 schon gesehen?
<acidspoon> guntbert: was kann ich denn damit anfangen?
<guntbert> acidspoon: ich bin grad beim Suchen darüber gestolpert, vergiss nicht, ich hab jetzt schon zweimal "keine Ahnung" gesagt :-)
<acidspoon> guntbert: ja, sorry.
<guntbert> acidspoon: so weit ich das sehe, liest der modul nur die Werte aus, ich glaub nicht, dass du damit Drehzahlen steuern kannst
<auftisch> wie lasse ich das verzeichnis /run/lock, vorher /var/lock oder so, wieder automatisch anlegen? ich musste was verändern um einen anderen bug zu fixen und kriege jetz beim booten eine meldung, dass lock nicht mehr gemoutet werden konnte
<DBold> nabend
<DBold> wie kann ich denn mit echo ein ! ausgeben?
<acidspoon> guntbert: naja, angeblich geht das mit fancontrol.
<DBold> "\ !" funktioniert leider nicht
<acidspoon> guntbert: aber fancontrol bringt diesen fehler
<guntbert> DBold: echo \!
<guntbert> acidspoon: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DBold> danke
<guntbert> da steht *lesen*
<guntbert> acidspoon: ^
<guntbert> DBold: kein Leerzeichen nach dem backslash :)
<DBold> jo, und nicht in ""
<BuZZ-T> DBold: oder mit einfachen Anführungszeichen: '
<DBold> ah!, das besser
<BuZZ-T> dann halt ohne \
<acidspoon> bringt mir nix
<k1l> acidspoon: schua halt mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung oder in der hcl nach ob es da vlt etwas gibt. ansonsten ne ausgiebige google suche. und wenn es mal wieder kein ubuntu ist dann bist du hier eh falsch
<elw3> tag auch, ich versuch im grad meine hd mit hdparm schlafen zu legen, vom usb stick aus, ohne mounts, woran könnte es liegen das sie immer wieder auffwacht
<k1l> ist da vlt nen swap drauf? oder logs die geschrieben werden? schau mal mit lsof nach, ob da was zugreift
<BuZZ-T> wird schwer ohne mounts :)
<BuZZ-T> aber ja, swap kann man schnell übersehen
<BuZZ-T> swapon -s
<elw3> ja hab ich tatsächlich
<elw3> ich wart man moment vllt wars das ja schon ^^
<k1l> swapoff zum ausmachen
<elw3> ich glaub wer mit hdparm hantiert weiß sowas ^^ 
<NTQ> hey leute. weiß jemand wie ich das ganz alte lib-notify installieren kann? unter 10.04 ist es echt ätzend, wenn mehrere meldungen gleichzeitig angezeigt werden sollten, aber immer nur eine kommt und die letzte dann mit 1 minute verspätung oder so angezeigt wird.
<NTQ> ich hätte gerne wieder, dass die sich übereinander stapeln, wenn mehrere auf einmal kommen.
<elw3> hm sie ist wieder angegangen scheints wohl nicht zu sein , aber immerhin dauerte es länger
<k1l> elw3: vlt noch die mount optionen anpassen, noatime und co. ansonsten halt echt mit lsof gucken. sonst wüsste ich so aus dem stehgreif auch nichts
<elw3> -.- kernel panic
<NTQ> yaay
<DBold> gibts irgendeine möglcihkiet, wenn man screen mit einem befehl startet, auch parameter an den befehl zu übergeben?
<DBold> screen "xeyes -center"  funktioniert z.b nicht
<BuZZ-T> xeyes -center funktioniert nicht :) das will ne Farbe für die Iris :)
<BuZZ-T> sonst geht das einfach ohne "
<BuZZ-T> die Sache ist nur, wenn das aufgerufene Programm terminiert, schließt sich auch screen mit
<Fury> Moin, hat jemand eine Idee wieso bei Empathy die Kontaktliste rechts in IRC-Chats leer ist, obwohl definitv Leute im Chat sind? Um das ganze noch interessanter zu machen. Ist nur in einem einzigen Raum. Ich vermute, dass ich irgendein Konfigurationsfile vermurkst habe. Nur welches?
<DBold> hm, kann ich sshd irgendwie davon überzeugen nicht nach nem passwort zu fragen, wenn ich nur nen tunnel aufbauen möchte?
<funkeyy> Hi all!
<funkeyy> ich versuche gerade einen crontab für mich (als benutzer) einzurichten)
<funkeyy> "crontab -e" gibt mir "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/mate: not found" aus.. :/
<funkeyy> jeamnd ne idee?
<dAnjou> funkeyy: was sagt: echo $EDITOR
<dAnjou> funkeyy: egal, führe mal `select-editor` aus (ohne ``)
<funkeyy> dAnjou, /usr/bin/mate -w
<dAnjou> funkeyy: und da nimmste dann, was gefällt. für einsteiger is wohl nano am besten.
<funkeyy> dAnjou, funzt nicht..
<dAnjou> was soll ich jetz damit anfangen?
<k1l> funkeyy: welches ubuntu hast du denn?
<mrkramps> sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<dAnjou> k1l: wäre meine nächste frage gewesen
<funkeyy> k1l, 10.10
<dAnjou> mrkramps: wozu?
<funkeyy> mrkramps, funzt au nich.. nano is schon als Standard definiert..
<funkeyy> dAnjou, nano ist selected; gleiche Ausgabe
<dAnjou> funkeyy: EDITOR=/bin/nano crontab -e
<k1l> funkeyy: hast aber nicht mit $PATH rumgespielt oder so?
<funkeyy> k1l, nö
<k1l> sonst gib mal den fullpath an
<funkeyy> dAnjou, ok, das tut, dankje
<funkeyy> aber komisch..
<funkeyy> dass das so ist 
<dAnjou> stimmt, denn hier ist es nicht so
<dAnjou> standardmäßig greift der sich bei ubuntu nano
<dAnjou> hast also gefummelt
<funkeyy> woran denn?
<funkeyy> ohj ja....
<funkeyy> .bashrc ^^
<mrkramps> …
<funkeyy> :P
<ring0> nutzt ihr üblicherweise optionen bei mkfs.ext4 oder einfach die defaults?
<funkeyy> Danke!
<dAnjou> ring0: ich nutze die gnome laufwerksverwaltung!!!
<ring0> dAnjou, wie neumodisch :)
<dAnjou> soweit kommts noch, dass ich mir ums dateisystem nen schädel mache
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-02
<ring0> das gnome-disk-utility nutzt 'mkfs.ext4 -F -L LABEL -F -F DEVICE'
<ring0> -F : Force mke2fs to create a filesystem, even if the specified device is not a partition on a block special device, or if other parameters do not make sense. In order to force mke2fs to create a filesystem  even  if  the  filesystem appears to be in use or is mounted (a truly dangerous thing to do), this option must be specified twice.
<ring0> hauptsache das klicken funktioniert
<djboom> moin
<djboom> jemand da, der mir evtl. bei iproute2 helfen kann?
<bullgard6> djboom: Du solltest Deine Frage geschickter formulieren! Bitte stelle die Frage konkret.
<djboom> Ich wollte nur mal gucken ob wer da ist :) Also:
<djboom> Ich versuche beim hochfahren meiner Netzwerkschnittstelle eth0 beim booten 3 ip Befehle abzusetzen. Diese werden aber beim Booten nicht ausgeführt.
<djboom> Ich habe sie in /etc/rc.local und in /etc/network/interfaces via post-up nach dem Netzwerkinterface eingetragen
<djboom> die befehle sind folgende:
<djboom> ip route add 192.168.5.0/24 dev eth0 src 192.168.1.165 table um
<djboom> ip route add default via 192.168.5.100 table um
<Salamander86> Kann man sein System recht einfach zu nem 32 bit system machen von nem 64 bit System? Eine Liste der installierten Pakete und und eine Liste der zusätzlich installiereten debs (heruntergeladene mit der falschen Architektur müsste man natürlich neuladen). Ist sows grundsätzlich ohne riesigen Aufwand machbar?
<djboom> ip rule add from 192.168.5.165 table um
<Salamander86> Nach einer Neuinstallation versteht sich...
<rumpe1> Salamander86, denk schon. Man könnte die dpkg --get-selections liste für sowas nehmen.
<djboom> Ich habe natürlich in /etc/iproute2/rt_tables 1 um und 2 fonic eingetragen
<rumpe1> Salamander86, hm... die *all.deb in /var/cache/apt/archives könnte man auch transferieren, wenn es die selbe Ubuntuversion ist.
<rumpe1> Salamander86, ahso... du meinst im laufenden Betrieb?
<bullgard6> djboom: Guck mal in /var/log/syslog.1, ob Du nicht eine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung findest.
<Salamander86> rumpe1, ne, einfach grundsätzlich.
<Salamander86> Wenn man das System auf nem baugleichen PC als 32bit aufsetzen will
<rumpe1> ah, nicht der gleiche rechner also
<djboom> bullgard6: da hatte ich schon geschaut und konnte nichts finden. Wenn ich die BEfehle anschliessend manuell ausführe funktioniert es
<rumpe1> Salamander86, da kommt dann ja noch der transfer von /home und /etc-configs dazu ...
<rumpe1> Salamander86, inwiefern der Aufwand für sowas "riesig" ist, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Aber ich sag mal, daß das nix riesiges ist.
<sash_> Ich hab das in den letzten Wochen immer wieder mal gelesen. Wieso wollen ie Leute wieder 32Bit haben?
<bullgard6> djboom: Ich kenne nicht alle Einzelheiten von Upstart. Mein Rat: Frag am Abend noch einmal hier im Kanal, oder  stell die Frage auf einer Mailingliste.
<djboom> werde ich tun, danke
<djboom> mal kurz noch eine andere frage, wenn ich die befehle ausführe mit dem table um müsste ich die dann nicht auch bei ip route show table um sehen können?
<djboom> table um ist immer ller und ich seh die routen nur bei ip route show
<Fuchs> djboom: nimm die rc.local dafuer
<Fuchs> djboom: die kommt zum schluss, da ist auch die Schnittstelle schon da
<Fuchs> ,autostart? djboom da steht mehr
<djboom> ich hab ja beides versucht, aber die befehle wurden weder bei rc.local noch bei post-up in interfaces ausgeführt
<djboom> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die ip befehle vielleicht falsch sind
<Fuchs> djboom: vollen pfad zu ip angegeben? sonst log das mal in eine datei,
<Fuchs> also ein &> /tmp/ipbefehle.log. ans Ende
<djboom> ok, das teste ich mal kurz
<Fuchs> log stderr (siehe oben) ,dann solltest Du allfaellige Fehlermeldungen in der Datei haben
<djboom> ok, beim ersten befehel kommt schon RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<djboom> danach bricht er die rc.local ja ab, Fuchs 
<Fuchs> naja
<djboom> scheint so als wenn die schnittstelle zu dem zeitpunkt noch nicht da war.
<Fuchs> du koenntest ein oder dazwischen haengen
<Blindie> moin
<Fuchs> oder eine udev regel auf das erstellen der schnittstelle
<Blindie> giebt es für 11.10 wieder nen extra channel
<Fuchs> djboom: sonst frag jemand anderes oder heute abend, bin gerade mobil da, was es nicht einfach macht. sorry
<Fuchs> Blindie: der gleiche wie immer, offen seit 2 tagen
<Blindie> wie war der nochmal?
<Fuchs> Blindie: #ubuntu-de+1
<Blindie> irgendwas mit +
<Blindie> aso
<djboom> Fuchs kein Problem. Schonmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich teste gerade noch mal das post-up in der /etc/network/interfaces, dort hatte ich keine Pfadangabe mit drin
<Fuchs> so, und weg
<Salamander86> Kann ich auch beim Boot von 11.04 Live CD Unity Unterdrücken? Bzw. im laufenden Betrieb auf GNOME wechseln?
<Salamander86> oh sorry: Fehler
<Salamander86> Hat man die Standardoberfläche für 11.04 Live CDs auf Gnome 2 zurückgeändert?
<Salamander86> Ich habe hier standardmäßig Gnome von Live CD. Am Anfang gab es aber dachte ich ein Unity als Live System. Oder täusche ich mich?
<Fuchs> djboom: solltest du den network manager verwenden, dann kannst du den dispatcher dafuer nehmen
<Fuchs> djboom: dann ist die schnittstelle sicher da. ist im ubuntuusers wiki beschrieben
<Fuchs> nun aber wirklich weg
<djboom> schau ich mir an, bye
<bullgard6> Synaptic  listet das Paket flashplugin-nonfree nicht auf. Um das zu änderen, muß ich in Synaptic > Paketquellen > (Software-Paketquellen) > Andere Software > Canonical-Partner aktivieren?
<bullgard6> Salamander86: Du hast Dich nicht klar ausgedrückt. Was möchtest Du über Ubuntu 11.04 wissen?
<koegs> Salamander86: Unity wird nur gestartet, wenn per default auch ein passender Treiber mit 3D-Unterstützung geladen werden kann
<Salamander86> koegs hat schon die Antwort gegeben, auf was ich wissen wollte.
<geser> bullgard6: flashplugin-nonfree scheint nur ein virtuelles Paket zu sein. Du kannst entweder den Installer aus multiverse installieren (flashplugin-installer) oder adobe-flashplugin aus dem Partner-Repository
<bullgard6> geser: Ich habe gestern abend schon darüber nachgedacht, adobe-flashplugin aus dem Partner-Repository zu installieren. Aber ist das nicht unfein, weil ich dadurch die Fürsorge der Ubuntu-Maintainer verliere?
<bullgard6> (Ich bin nicht in Zeitdruck mit flash.)
<dadrc> Was spricht gegen die Multiverse-Variante?
<bullgard6> multiverse ist bei mir freigegeben.
<dadrc> Dann kannst du flashplugin-installer nehmen, denn -nonfree ist, wie geser ganz richtig sagte, eh nur ein virtuelles Paket
<bullgard6> "The following packages have dependencies which are not met:  flashplugin-nonfree : Depends: flashplugin-installer but should not be installed. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." -- Ich werde ein paar Tage warten und dann noch einmal versuchen
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet, dass bullgard6 da mal wieder an 11.10 rumschraubt. kann ihn das wer fragen und begreiflich machen, dass das im zweifelsfall hier nicht erwünscht ist? mich hat er AFAIK auf ignore.
<dadrc> bullgard6, welche Ubuntu-Version? Welcher Befehl verursacht diese Fehlermeldung? Wieso hast du die Installation von flashplugin-installer verboten?
<bullgard6> dadrc: '~$ sudo apt-get update' '~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<dadrc> 1/3
<geser> bullgard6: was meinst du mit "Fürsorge der Ubuntu-Maintainer verlieren"?
<sash_> bullgard6: Frickelst du mit 11.10 rum?
<rumpe1> sash_, gibts noch andere gründe als das für "...but should not be installed" ?
<BuZZ-T> bullgard6: : aptitude why-not flashplugin-installer ?
<sash_> rumpe1: Generell ja.
<bullgard6> geser: Wenn ich ein Paket über die normalen Ubuntu-Repositorien installiere, dann kann ich mich (in Grenzen) darauf verlassen, daß die Ubuntu-Maintainer bei aufgedeckten Fehleren versuchen werden, ein verbessertes paket zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das ist nicht in gleichem Maße bei "Partner"-Software der Fall.  
<sash_> bullgard6: Da ich deine Fragen auch immer beantworte, wäre es nett, wenn du meine auch beantworten würdest. Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass du Beta-Software nutzt, verweise dich auf #ubuntu-de+1 und ignoriere weitere Supportanfragen von deiner Seite.
<bullgard6> BuZZ-T: '~$ aptitude why-not flashplugin-installer; Unable to find a reason to remove flashplugin-installer.'
<BuZZ-T> hm aso, -installer ist drauf, -nonfree nicht, das scheint doch zu passen (bzw. kein Problem zu machen)
<BuZZ-T> dann vllt aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer, dann führt er die Installastionsroutine für flash nochmal aus
<geser> bullgard6: auch die Pakete im Partner-Archive kommen nicht von alleine da rein, sondern werden von deinem Canonical-Mitarbeiter erstellt. Es gibt also auch für diese Pakete jemanden der sich darum kümmert (ob die jetzt besser gewartet sind als die Pakete aus den normalen Quellen kann ich nicht beurteilen). btw: besagter Partner-Maintainer bemüht sich um MOTU-Status
<bullgard6> geser: Ah! Gut!
<sash_> bullgard6: Antwort ist angekommen. Danke.
<spY|da> nutzt hier jemand wbar und weiss obs ne fremdquelle fuer wbar 2.2.x gibt? 
<k1l> spY|da: schau mal bei den entwicklern und/oder direkt bei launchpad.net
<bullgard6> BuZZ-T:  '~$ aptitude why-not flashplugin-installer; Unable to find a reason to remove flashplugin-installer.'
<BuZZ-T> bullgard6: und dein Flash funktioniert? Hab ich dich da falsch verstanden?
<bullgard6> BuZZ-T: Eine Webseite meldet mir, daß ich nicht die aktuelle Version habe und aktualieren solll, damit das betreffende Video abgespielt werden kann.
<BuZZ-T> achso
<geser> bullgard6: apt-get tut sich schwer genau zu sagen, warum ein Paket nicht installiert werden konnte wenn es einen Problem weiter in der Abhängigkeitskette gibt. Da hilft es nur die bemängelten Pakete ebenfalls versuchen zu installieren bis apt-get das eigentlich Problem nennt. Was gibt "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( man könnte ja auch mal die webseite nennen, zum gegenprüfen. bzw. lsb_release -a, damit die supporter mal wissen, von was wir überhaupt reden.)
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Will er ja offenbar nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> kann ihm bitte wer begreiflich machen, dass das fragen keine einbahnstrasse ist und er zweckdienliche gegenfragen bitte ernstnehmen soll?
<sash_> Tut er ja nicht.
<bullgard6> geser: "... D ie folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  flashplugin-installer : Depends: flashplugin-downloader ist aber nicht installierbar.  Depends: nspluginwrapper soll aber nicht installiert werden. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<geser> bullgard6: bist auf auf amd64?
<bullgard6> geser:  Ja.
<Nalkem> wie kann ich mit der shell herausbekommen welche nvidia grafikkarte/chip ich habe?
<bullgard6> lspci
<rumpe1> Nalkem, lspci
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: dmidecode, lshw, oder auch im einfachsten fall lspci | grep VGA
<geser> bullgard6: oneiric hat multiarch-Unterstützung (i386-Pakete auf amd64 installieren), aber ich weiß nicht in wie weit das schon bei dem Flash-Paket umgesetzt ist (also die Abhängigkeiten)
<Nalkem> danke :)
<k1l> bullgard6: mir reicht der zirkus hier jetzt. es wurde mehrfach nach deiner ubuntu version gefragt. wenn du oneiric nutzt (wovon ich ausgehe wenn du sie partou nicht nennen willst) dann wende dich an die beta channel. dein dreistes verstoßen gegen die channelregeln dulde ich hier nicht weiter!
<HeinzBoettjer> gibt es einen channel für script fragen oder kann ich eine Frage hier stellen?
<HeinzBoettjer> sorry, natürlich bash-script
<k1l> ##bash-de gibts z.b.
<HeinzBoettjer> danke
<dadrc> Und so generell empfiehlt sich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<dadrc> Die meisten Standardfragen werden da beantwortet
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke dadrc. Das script läuft halt meistens nur wenn der if mehr als einen einen Eintrag findet gibt es beim mv einen Fehler.
<ardalrian> Guten Mittag zusammen! :-)
<beaver74> ardalrian> Mahlzeit!
<AkuUsagi> hallo. kann mir evtl jemand sagen wie ich die desktop-effekte wieder aktivieren kann. dieser menüeintrag ist leider nach dem update von 10.10 auf 11.04 verlorengegangen
<BuZZ-T> je nachdem in welche Session du dich einloggst, sind sie entweder immer an oder immer aus
<BuZZ-T> bei Ubuntu (Unity) und Ubuntu Classic (Gnome2) sind sie an, bei dem Eintrag Ubuntu no desktop effects (oder so ähnlich) sind sie aus
<AkuUsagi> ich melde mich an mit ubuntu classic
<AkuUsagi> vor dem update war der eintrag unter system-einstellungen-erscheinungsbild auch noch da
<BuZZ-T> ja, wie gesagt, das wählst du jetzt quasi mit dem Login aus
<koegs> AkuUsagi: der Eintrag wird auch nicht mehr erscheinen, mit "Ubuntu Classic" startest du den Gnome2 Desktop mit Effekten, falls deine Grafikkarte und der Treiber Effekte unterstützen
<koegs> falls du Einstellungen vornehmen möchtest, musst du den compizconfig-settings-manager installieren
<AkuUsagi> grafikkarte und treiber unterstützen es, sonst wäre es vor dem update ja auch nicht möglich gewesen. und die treiber von nvidia sind auch installiert
<sky1> tach miteinand
<sky1> ab nen problem mit open ssl auf ubuntut 10.04 lts : wollte grade ein zertifikat zum testen revoken, dakommt das  6364:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:650:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
<AkuUsagi> okay, compizconfig-settings-manager wars was ich brauchte
<AkuUsagi> danke
<sky1> was mach ich falsch ?
<sky1> und das certifiact is def. trusted ...
<mamr> ich möchte mein home-verzeichnis in den ordner /home/username/Encrypted/ mounten, weil dort meine entschlüsselte externe festplatte gemountet ist; das problem ist, dass ich um rekusrives verhalten zu unterbinden diesen ordner selbst ausschließen muss; allerdings klappt das mit nachfolgendem Befehl nicht; was mache ich falsch?
<mamr> rsync -zavP --include='.vimrc' --include='*.abcde.conf' --exclude='/home/nutzer/Encrypted/*' --exclude='.*' --delete -b --backup-dir '/home/nutzer/Encrypted/deleted/nutzer/' /home/nutzer/ /home/nutzer/Encrypted/nutzer/
<mamr> oh, ich sehe gerade es gibt einen channel #rsync ich probier's da auch mal
<s|gnal> Hi, habe ein deb Paket, dass ich mit dpkg -i installieren möchte. Allerdings soll es nach /opt/foo installiert werden. Wie finde ich heraus, wohin das Paket per Default installiert werden würde? Wie installiere ich nach /opt?
<geser> s|gnal: dpkg -c das_paket.deb zum Inhalt anzeigen. dpkg unterstützt keine Installation eines Pakets in ein abweichendes Verzeichnis
<s|gnal> geser: Danke! Laut dpkg -c wird es bereits per Default in das richtige Verz installiert.
<taunix> wie ist das mit dem "veränderbaren" usb-startmedium? ist es ratsam da propritäre treiber zu instalieren, wenn man ihn an verschiedenen rechnern testen will?
<taunix> tach auch :)
<taunix> oder hilft es, wenn man die treiber nach benutzung wieder deinstaliert?
<laxo> hallo! stimmt es, dass auf einem völlständig verschlüsselten lvm der trim-befehl für ssd festplatten nicht funktioniert, da dieser durch dm-crypt noch nicht ünterstützt wird?
<sdx23> laxo: Es gibt durchaus schon seit einiger Zeit Patches welche Trim für dm-crypt ermöglichen, mitunter ist aber auch die Frage, wie sinnvoll das ist.
<jokrebel> hi
<laxo> sdx23: sollte man mit einer ssd nicht auf jeden fall trim verwenden, da es sonst nach einiger zeit zu geschwindigkeitsverlusten kommt?
<laxo> sdx23: unverschlüsseltes ext4 unterstützt trim ja soweit ich weiß standardmäßig
<sdx23> laxo: Das kommt stark auf die SSD an. Die x25m g1 beispielsweise konnten noch kein Trim, hatten dafür aber einen super GarbageCollector/Wearleveling, weshalb sich da der Leistungsabfall in Grenzen hält.
<sdx23> laxo: das ist richtig. Insgesamt ist das Problem nicht trivial, ich würde dazu raten, nur das zu verschlüsseln, was sein muss, den Rest normal zu lassen.
<laxo>  sdx23:  würde trim denn auf dem home-verzeichnis funktionieren wenn man z.B. nur dieses verschlüsselt. da ich mir eine ssd kaufen möchte, wollte ich mich vorher mal schlau machen wie es bei trim und verschlüsselung aussieht, da mir verschlüsselung sehr wichtig ist.
<sdx23> laxo: Ich bin nicht weiter informiert, wie weit das im ubuntu dm-crypt ist. Ich selbst handhabe es einfach so, dass nur das Home verschlüsselt ist, was ca 10% der SSD ausmacht, und darin dann eine Datenpartition reingemountet ist, die einfach ext4 und ca 70% ausmacht. Demnach ist mir dann egal, dass auf den verschlüsselten Home Teil kein Trim wirkt.
<sdx23> Ansonsten gibt's einiges an Lesestoff hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/SSD/Verschl%C3%BCsselung
<laxo>  sdx23: ok, danke
<joschi> das problem umgehst du mit einer verschlüsselung wie encfs, die nicht auf blockebene arbeitet.
<joschi> ansonsten wäre das trim-kommando für die datensicherheit eher kontraproduktiv, da es eben aussagen darüber ermöglicht, wieviel platz auf der partition genutzt wird
<sdx23> Wobei man das Problem dann beim encfs-Container auch hat.
<laxo> das ist mir  klar, aber plausible deniability ist mir nicht so wichtig. es reicht mir, wenn die daten auf der platte verschlüsselt sind.
<laxo> ich habe nur bedenken, dass eventuell sensitive daten ausserhalb des home-verzeichnisses abgelegt werden könnten, wenn nur dieses verschlüsselt ist. (z.b. in swap)
<dadrc> Mehr RAM, Swap aus :)
<sdx23> gerade bei ner SSD.
<ubunoob> hi, kann man irgendwo programme vorschlagen, die man gerne im ubuntu software center kaufen können möchte?
<dadrc> Mir würd spontan http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ einfallen, wobei es vielleicht auch ganz sinnvoll wär, einfach mal beim Entwickler der jeweiligen Software nachzufragen
<k1l> oder bei launchpad nen request stellen.
<laxo> aber es könnte doch auch passieren, dass ungewollt sensitive daten auch ausserhalb von home oder swap gespeichert werden oder nicht?
<ubunoob> danke für die tipps
<BuZZ-T> laxo: in /tmp zum Beispiel
<sdx23> laxo: Es kann auch passieren, dass dein PC angeschaltet ist während potentielle Angreifer kommen, sodass sie einfach den Ram auslesen damit den Key haben. Alles Spekulation.
<laxo>  sdx23: ja, aber ich möchte nur sichergehen, dass zB bei einem diebstahl die daten sicher sind
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: /tmp sollte normalerweise leer sein, wenn der rechner aus is
<BuZZ-T> dann ja, aber halt im Betrieb nicht
<dAnjou> BuZZ-T: im betrieb sind die anderen daten auch entschlüsselt
<dAnjou> also is tmp quasi egal
<dAnjou> und seit 9.04 wird, wenn man es auswählt, bei der desktop-installation home *und* swap verschlüsselt
<dAnjou> sollte also passen .. und für krankhaft paranoide gibts immer noch vollverschlüsselung über die alternate-installation
<laxo> dAnjou: die würde ich auch nutzen, nur funktioniert trim bei ssd-platten dann nicht
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> ich plane gerade meine neue paritionierung. Wie groß sollte den die systempartition sein? Home ist extra. Ich würde mal 20 GB veranschlagen. Derzeite nutze ich 10.04 mit 12 GB zu 89% auslastung.
<vectory> kommt drauf an wieviel du installieren willst
<ppq> 20GB bei ausgelagertem home sind meistens ein sicherer wert
<PBeck> normales desktop system
<vectory> 1tb für /sur und dann jedes paket installieren dass die zwiscgen die finger kommt geht auch
<vectory> 20 gb is aber bestimmt genug
<PBeck> jo seh ich auch so
<ppq> aber wenn du genug platz hast, mach's ruhig größer um auf der sicheren seite zu sein
<vectory> man hat nie genmug platz
<PBeck> ich bin gerade am hadern was ich mit der bestehenden partitionierung mache. Durch Lenovo_Recovery werden allein 10 Gb verbrannt
<PBeck> ppq: ich denke 20 GB werden reichen, wenn ich bisher mit 12 zurecht komme und die auch noch nicht voll war
<ppq> imho: mach ein vollständiges backup deines systems und hau den oem dreck runter. diese 1-key-recovery funktion ist nicht so der hammer. wenn was schiefgeht, kannst du immer noch ne live-cd booten und dein image einspielen...
<vectory> PBeck: also ich hab 10gb und 10 extra für user, user quillt schon über
<ppq> usr != user, das nur so btw
<vectory> lol, i know
<vectory> >_<
<ppq> du hast nur 10gb für home? ui
<PBeck> ppq: ich habe über das IBM tool 3 dvd für recovery erstellt, ist es mit denen auch möglich normal zu partitionieren oder haut er das system wieder so drauf wie es war?
<vectory> ich auch, aber noch 30 gb extra ntfs
<PBeck> ppq: will windows 7 als zweitsystem drauflassen
<ppq> PBeck: das weiß ich nicht, von meinem ideapad hab ich den kram gleich runtergefegt, vernünftig partitioniert und windows und ubuntu installiert
<ppq> PBeck: es gibt ein lenovo forum, dort kannst du fragen zu den recoverygeschichten stellen
<PBeck> ppq: die hersteller liefern ja nix mehr gescheites mit ...
<PBeck> gut dann machen wir mit einer ubuntufrage weiter
<PBeck> swap bei 4 GB?
<ppq> willst du suspend2disk (hibernate) nutzen? dann etwas mehr als 4gb swap
<ppq> ist das schon dein t410s eigentlich?
<PBeck> jo
<ppq> http://forum.lenovo.com/t5/T4-T5-und-neuere-T-Serie/bd-p/T_Serie für die 1-key recovery sache. ansonsten ist auch http://forum.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/bd-p/Special_Interest_Linux interessant
<PBeck> ich muss sagen bisher habe ich suspend to disk nie genutzt - weil es nie so zuverlässig funktioniert hat und eigentlich auch nicht wirklich schneller war.
<PBeck> ppq: ah danke
<PBeck> ppq: wieso soll eigentlich swap nach ram + 30 % bemessen werden?
<PBeck> gabs da nichtmal 1 zu 1?
<PBeck> ah ok ram wird ja auf die disk geschrieben ...
<ppq> 1 zu 1 reicht eigentlich auch völlig, auch für suspend2disk. aber ich habe mal gelesen, dass das problematisch sein kann, wenn der ram wirklich komplett belegt ist, für den fall sollte man dann noch ein kleines bisschen mehr haben. 30% sind bei 4gb zwar schon sehr viel mehr, aber was soll's, wenn man den platz hat...
<alamar> PBeck: es gibt keine feste regel wie groß man den swap bemessen soll
<PBeck> habe hier ne 250 GB platte und die soll halt möglichst viel /home beinhalten ;)
<PBeck> so also 4 GB reichen ...
<PBeck> dann wäre ich bei /home ca. bei 160 GB - dann lass ich den klabatsch mit recovery usw drauf ...
<basti> 6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~6~ 
<ppq> .oO(hm. was sagt uns das?)
<basti> Hallo
<basti> Ich hab ein Problem
<ppq> hi :)
<ppq> ,frag? basti
<shetlandpony> basti: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<basti> ich hab den login screen auf x trem gestellt und wollte wissen wie ich jetyt wieder ins gnome reinkomm oder yumindest es wieder auf gnome yur[ckstellen kann
<ppq> basti: im login fenster kannst du, nachdem du deinen nutzernamen eingegeben/ausgewählt hast, die sitzungsart auswählen
<basti> mom ich teste das mal schnell
<basti_> danke hat Funktioniert ^
<ppq> keine ursache
<basti_> bin weg 
<basti_> exit
<ppq> /exit
<ppq> ;)
<Doris> !seen catweazle
<LupusE> hi
<LurchiderLurch> Was bedeutet sowas wie "--rw-r--r-- l root root"?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rechte 
<LurchiderLurch> Danke
<tobiasmichel> Hallo, kennt sich jemand mit syncevolution aus?
<tobiasmichel> Ich habs installiert, aber es bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, obwohl ich sicher nach mehrmaligem eingeben meiner Daten alles richtig eingegeben hab.
<jokrebel> ,wf? tobiasmichel
<shetlandpony> tobiasmichel: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<tobiasmichel> Ich will mit syncevolution-evolution meine Funamboldaten (Kalender/Adressen) mit Evolution synkronisieren. Beim synkronisieren  bricht er mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, daß wahrscheinlich etwas nicht mit meinem Nutzernamen oder Passwort nicht stimmt. Nach mehrmaliger Neueingabe bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ubuntu 10.04
<tobiasmichel> syncevolution hab ich mit der Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution installiert.
<tobiasmichel> Ich probiers später nochmal.
<alxxor> nabend
<auftisch> welche dateien unter /var/ nutzt der hibernate modus?
<martin_> Hallo!
<martin_> Ich wollte ne deb bauen und das hat auch funktioniert.
<martin_> Aber ich frage mich, ob ich nicht durch unbedachtes Copy Paste meine schöne deb wieder gelöscht habe.
<martin_> Kann mal einer auf folgende Ausgabe schauen und mir sagen, ob meine debs vielleicht doch noch da sind?
<auftisch> wie krieg ich eine eumex unter ubuntu zum laufen?
<user82> könnte mir jemand sagen wie man in bash den teil " lame --decode "for f in *.rar; do" so umwandelt dass alle .rar dateien aus unterordnern gefunden werden?
<user82> ehm.. moment
<user82> "for f in *.rar; do" wars..der teil mit lame war falsch gepasted
<martin_> http://pastebin.com/yXCL1wJV bezüglich des deb Kompilierens
<jokrebel> auftisch: Was für eine Eumex? Und was willst Du da "zum laufen" bringen? Das Konfigurationsprogramm?
<mrkramps> user82: mit find
<user82> mrkramps link..bzw beispiel grade da? find alleine reicht mir noch nicht ganz leider
<mrkramps> user82: for file in $(find . -type f -name "*.rar"); do something; done #angabe ohne gewähr
<auftisch> eumex 4000, fax über isdn
<user82> danke dir!
<auftisch> achne, eumex 400
<user82> yepidey geht mrkramps 
<dadrc> martin_, das Verzeichnis mit allen Dateien darin hast du gelöscht
<dadrc> Wenn du viel Glück hast, liegt eine Kopie der Datei in /var/cache/apt/archives, aber ich glaub ich nicht dran, da sie nur mit dpkg installiert wurde, nicht mit apt
<martin_> dadrc, danke
<martin_> ich schaue nach
<martin_> aber vermutlich sind die Commandos noch im Cache
<martin_> dann kann ich ja die Befehle einfach wiederholen
<dadrc> Das sowieso, ja.
<dadrc> Und damit: Gute Nacht.
<user82> mrkramps wärst du nochmal so nett...so entpackt er mir die dateien in das verziechnis wo ich das sktript ausführe und nicht in den unterordner wo die jeweilige .rar liegt   "for file in $(find . -type f -name "*.rar"); do rar x "$file"; done"
<user82> ich bräuchte also noch sowas wie das ergebnis von find..ohne dne dateiname am ende
<mrkramps> user82: sekunde
<user82> klar..nur die Ruhe!
<user82> (ich denke an "for file in $(find . -type f -name "*.rar"); do rar x "$file" "$file%wasauchimmer; done" so dass er bei wasauchimmer den dateiname entfernt)?
<mrkramps> user82: nein
<mrkramps> als zielverzeichnis $(dirname $file)
<user82> ah dnake
<user82> gibts da ne gute seite wo man solche kniffe lernt?
<koegs> msiexec --force-architecture /i SteamInstall.msi ergibt auf einem Lucid 64bit und wine1.3: "err:msi:copy_package_to_temp can't find L"SteamInstall.msi"
<koegs> jemand ne ahnung was ich da machen kann?
<user82> eine letzte frage noch mrkramps ...kann ich zwei sachen mit der datei machen vor dem "done" mit ; do 1;do 2 ?
<mrkramps> user82: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ ist ein guter einstieg, der rest dann munteres nachdenken, ausprobieren und nachlesen im netz
<user82> danke
<mrkramps> user82: ja kannst du
<user82> sehr gut..danke du warst extrem hilfreich!
<mrkramps> user82: trenne die befehle mit einem ";" - also for; do 1; 2; done
<user82> perfekt...aber ich sehe grade dass winrar die option hat die dateien zu löschen selber...aber ich werds mir merken!
<jinn> hi leute =) ich hätte eine kleine frage 
<jinn> ich kann ja python oder bash script dateien wenn sie schon ausführbar gemacht wurden ja per doppelklick starten. aber dann kommt immer die frage ob ich sie ausführen will oder anzeigen. Das möchte ich jedoch nicht, sie sollte stadessen sofort ausführen ohne zu fragen. geht das irgendwie ??
<tobiasmichel> Ich hab mal eine Frage: Und zwar will ich meine Daten von Evolution mit meinem Handy synken. Mit Syncevolution hab ich es geschafft meinen Funambolaccount mit Evolution zu synken, unten steht dann man könnte nun per Bluetooth Evolution mit dem Handy synken. Wenn ich dann auf Gerät suchen geh findet er es auch, er fügt es aber nicht zu syncevolution dazu.
<koegs> tobiasmichel: du wurdest vorhin schon nach der konkreten fehlermeldung gefragt
<tobiasmichel> koegs: stimmt, es kommt keine oder zumindest sehe ich keine.
<basti> s
<basti> &exit
<tobiasmichel> Dann hab ich noch Multisync eingerichtet, hier kommt auch eine Fehlermeldung: Failed to connect remote: Connection Error. Habe übrigens Ubuntu 10.04
<jinn> tobiasmichel schon mal auf eine online sync gedacht ?? wie z.b ms exchange, openxchange, zarafa ?? oder ist das keine möglichkeit für dich ??
<tobiasmichel> jinn Wär gut und hat bei meinem bisherigen Handy mit Funambol auch geklappt, leider machts das neue Handy nicht, Samsung s5230.
<jinn> ist ja ein android system oder ?? ich kann bei mein android handy die drei online möglichkeiten ohne plugin nutzen sonder mit dem integrierten system 
<jinn> bzw zarafa braucht noch z-sync
<jinn> ah ne sry bin dein handy am googlen ist leider ein samsung os im flasch geschriben
<jinn> -c
<jinn> so ich sag mal bay bay sry tobiasmichel das ich dir nicht helfen konnte.
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-03
<daswort> Wie kann ich mir bei Chromium die Links auf der Download Seite ungekürzt anschauen?
<ohhi> noch einer wach ? wie lautet der befehl um das netzwerk neu zu starten ?
<mrkramps> ohhi: sudo service networking restart
<mrkramps> bzw. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ohhi> oh man lässt sich nicht restarten oO
<mrkramps> ja, warum net?
<ohhi> unknown instance
<ohhi> unter nm applet ist es deakticiert und lässt sich nichtmehr aktivieren
<ohhi> wohlgemerkt nicht der rechner an dem ich grad sitze ne ^^
<mrkramps> soweit war ich schon ^^
<mrkramps> ich schau gerade mal
<mrkramps> ohhi: hast du beide befehle ausprobiert?
<mrkramps> zweiter sollte eigentlich funktionieren
<ohhi> ja aber der gibt das kommando dann an den netzwerkmanager 
<ohhi> und dieser funktioniert nicht 
<ohhi> seltsamme sache
<mrkramps> hat der network manager denn schonmal funktioniert?
<ohhi> jop
<mrkramps> und restart hast du auch schon mal gemacht?
<mrkramps> also reboot
<ohhi> klar
<ohhi> mom der terminal output is interessant
<ohhi> Method "Enable" with signature "b" on interface "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" doesn't exist
<mrkramps> hm, welche version des NM hast du, ohhi?
<ohhi> o.8
<mrkramps> 0.8.0-1?
<ohhi> öhm ka wo steht das ?
<mrkramps> apt-cache policy network-manager
<ohhi> hm 0.8 ubuntu3.2 steht da
<mrkramps> habe  dazu zwar etwas über einen bug gelesen, aber der sollte eigentlich gefixt sein
<mrkramps> ohhi: sudo killall NetworkManager; sudo sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<mrkramps> s/sudo//
<shetlandpony> mrkramps meant: ohhi:  killall NetworkManager; sudo sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<mrkramps> ach mann, im zweiten befehl ist ein sudo zuviel
<ohhi2> haha jetz hat sich mein eigener lappy verabschiedet
<mrkramps> ohhi: sudo killall NetworkManager; sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<ohhi2> ich bin kein newbe mehr das hab ich alles schon durch 
<mrkramps> ohhi2: da ich den NM selber nicht verwende, bin ich dann leider am ende mit meinem latein
<mrkramps> die fehlermeldung wirft bei einer internetsuche auch nichts weiter ergiebiges aus
<ohhi2> tja kann passieren
<mrkramps> als temporärer workaround könnte man von NM auf WICD umstellen…
<ohhi> meinefresse nun gibt mein anderer den geist auf ^^
<mrkramps> ohhi, mein letzer kommentar war, temporär auf WICD umzustellen, bis du das problem eingrenzen kannst
<ohhi> mach dir keine mühe ist nich gerade nen wichtiger rechner
<ohhi> ich kann schlect iwas umstellen wenn ich nicht apt-get nicht nutzen kann
<mrkramps> ohhi, klar… ist was dran
<mrkramps> optional kann man allerdings auch über die interfaces die netzwerkverbindung direkt einrichten
<ohhi> die klassische lad dir das downloadprogramm doch herunter paradoxie ^^
<mrkramps> ist halt schon spät :S
<ohhi> ich hab grad ohnehin nur umts zur hand
<ohhi> wvdial sollte hoffentlich gehen
<ohhi> dann purge ich den nm einfach, wenn das nich geht lieg ich echt am boden
<mrkramps> ohhi: das geht auf jeden fall
<mini2> morgen
<ohhi> öhm schon ?
<ohhi> <--- schlafen vergessen
<mini2> ich suche mit grep in einer datei eine "0" finden und nur ein vorkommen anzeigen lassen: grep -E "0{1}" file
<mini2> das klappt leider nicht ich bekomme immer alle "0" angezeigt
<mrkramps> mini2: grep -m 1 "0"
<mini2> mrkramps: supper das klappt
<mrkramps> mini2: bzw. das kommt etwas auf deinen konkreten anwendungsfall an
<mini2> mrkramps: was ist an meiner variante falsch?
<mrkramps> mini2: kein plan ^^
<mini2> mrkramps: danke
<ohhi> jaja du weißt das du langsam gut wirst wenn du standartmäßig nach grep pipest ....
<ohhi> was soll den der E parameter überhaupt machen ? ich check die beschreibung noch nichtmal
<mrkramps> ohhi: -E ist für erweiterte reguläre ausdrücke
<mrkramps> das äquivalente alias ist egrep
<mini2> ohhi: soweit ich das verstehe das ich überhaupt sowas wie {} verwenden kann
<ohhi> hm kein stoff für halb 6
<nahab> hallo, habe einen etzwerkadapter , also wlan intern eingebaut, wenn ich mit diesen ubuntu installiere, wird er sofort erkannt und ein treiber installiert, nun habe ich aber ubuntu ohne diesen internen  wlan installiert und später erst wieder eingebaut, nun wird dieser Netzwerkadapter vo ubuntu nicht erkannt, was kann ich tun#?
<nahab_> hallo, habe einen etzwerkadapter , also wlan intern eingebaut, wenn ich mit diesen ubuntu installiere, wird er sofort erkannt und ein treiber installiert, nun habe ich aber ubuntu ohne diesen internen  wlan installiert und später erst wieder eingebaut, nun wird dieser Netzwerkadapter vo ubuntu nicht erkannt, was kann ich tun#?
<bullgard6> nahab_ Zuerst nachgucken, ob lspci ihn findet.
<TAiS46> hallo, ich wollte ubuntu per wubi installieren. allerdings klappt das nie, wenn ich eine andere patition als windows nehme! es kommt nach dem kopieren nie das fenster zum neustart!
<sash_> Tu dir einen Gefallen und installiere es ohne Wubi.
<Annon> Hast du schon mal probiert einfach selbst neuzustarten? Wird auf der Partition ein ordner namens ubuntu erstellt?
<TAiS46> Annon: ubuntu wird erstellt, aber ich kannst beim hochfahren nicht auswählen
<deem> TAiS46: ich stimme sash_ zu. wubi mach nur probleme. installier es richtig
<TAiS46> sash_: würde ich, wenn ich 1. gerade einen brenner da hätte, 2. nen usb stick :) ist aber beides nicht der fall und ich wollte es nur testen eigentlich
<Annon> Hmm.... du könntest es versuchen manuell in die boot.ini einzutragen.
<TAiS46> das werd ich mal versuchen
<Annon> Welches Windows benutzt du?
<TAiS46> 7
<Annon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi/Problembehebung#VISTA-und-Windows-7
<Annon> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Network Manager. Ich will ein Netzwerk erstellen, damit ich meinen PC als "Tunnel" für einen iPod benutzen kann um ins Internet zu kommen (Ad-Hoc). Aber, wenn ich versuche ein Netzwerk zu erstellen und bestätige versucht er sich damit zu verbinden und scheitert.
<Annon> Also Drahtlos Netzwerk Verbindung getrennt
<Annon> P.S unter Windows funktioniert es auch nicht, aber man sieht zumindest meinen Laptop.
<PBeck> hi
<Annon> yo
<PBeck> ich richte gerade einen neuen rechner ein und müsste nun mein homeverzeichnis vom alten rechner ins neue bekommen. Das bedeutet rechte sollten erhalten bleiben und dann muss ich noch beachten wie ich das ins neue system kopiere da dieses bereits für verschlüsselung ausgelegt ist. Selbiges mit den ganzen dotfiles und verzeichnisse. Gibts da sonst noch was, was ich wissen müsste?
<k1l> Annon: du willst als wlan  tether machen?
<Annon> Also ich will über Adhoc meinen PC (mit LAN ans I-Net verbunden) mit dem iPod verbinden.
<Annon> So dass der iPod ins I-Net kann
<dadrc> PBeck, cp -ar sollte das eigentlich alles für dich erledigen
<k1l> Annon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<PBeck> dadrc: -a deckt -r schon mit ab meine ich. 
<dadrc> PBeck, oh, richtig. Na, jedenfalls sollte es damit keine Probleme geben
<dadrc> Also, solange die Nutzer auf beiden Systemen gleich heißen und die gleiche ID haben
<PBeck> jop ist so
<Annon> -.-
<Annon> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Annon>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Network is down.
<Annon> liegt wohl daran, das ich ein ralink habe
<sdx23> Nein. Liegt daran, dass kein "ifconfig ra0 up" gemacht.
<PBeck> dadrc: so ich fang dann mal an bis später ;)
<Annon> kam das Ergebnis noch an?
<Annon> upps
<k1l> nein
<Annon> http://pastebin.com/w0DvkzeE
<Annon> gut
<k1l> was ist denn die instant_adhoc.sh?
<Annon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#Instant-Ad-Hoc
<Annon> Naja scheint wohl das Ralink keinen Adhoc Support eingebaut hat
<Annon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralink#Linux
<k1l> warum nimmst du nicht einfach die erste methode die oben genannt ist?
<Annon> Weil diese ja nicht funktioniert
<bekks> moin
<Annon> moin
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Ich start als @reboot job /usr/bin/screen -d -m command, das wird mir im syslog auch angezeigt, nur leider läuft nach dem Start der screen nicht. Der Job wird wie gewollt als mein User ausgeführt, aber mein User hat keine offenen screen Sessions. Kann mir jemand sagen was da schief geht?
<bekks> "mein User hat keine offenen Screen Sessions".
<bekks> Mach aus dem -d ein -DR ...
<bekks> Wobei das auch sinnfrei ist - denn die Sockets überleben einen Reboot nicht.
<fr00d> -r oder -R sowieso nicht, weil der cron zu der Zeit den screen sowieso nicht in den Vordergrund holen kann. Ich möchte den ja im Hintergrund starten.
<bekks> Dein User hat keine offenen Sessions weil Du rebooted hast. Die wurde dabei alle getötet.
<bullgard6> Welcher Kommandozeilenbefehl ruft Tilda mit 4 Tabs auf?
<fr00d> Ja schon. Ich hab das Command ja als @reboot Parameter in meiner crontab eingetragen, damit eine screen Session für meinen User gestartet wird.
<bekks> fr00d: Dann lies bitte nochmal nach, was in "man screen" zu "-r" steht. Wo keine Session da ist, kann man auch keine resumen.
<fr00d> Joa, will ich ja auch garnicht.
<fr00d> @reboot /usr/bin/screen -d -m /usr/bin/irssi Das soll beim reboot ausgeführt werden, sodass im Hintergrund eine screen Session aufgemacht wird in der der irssi läuft.
<fr00d> Ich seh wie mir das syslog sagt, dass cron das Kommando aufruft, allerdings ist die Session nicht aufzufinden.
<curlysue>  fr00d : wie versucht du denn, die Session zu finden?
<curlysue> ps -ef | grep screen zeigt die nicht, aber ein screen -r sagt, dass doch welche da sind
<bekks> Es sind tote Sockets da, die screen sieht.
<bekks> screen -wipe und gucken ob die dann immer noch da sind.
<curlysue> also, wenn ich ohne reboot ein: /usr/bin/screen -d -m /usr/bin/irssi   absetze, dann ist ein grep auf screen erfolglos, ein screen -r macht aber einen reconnect auf die Session in der irssi läuft
<curlysue> ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass das nach dem reboot genauso aussieht
<sdx23> zu empfehlen ist sowieso "screen -list"
<bekks> Nach dem "screen -wipe" :)
<user82> weiß jemand wie ich die position der gps maus(vitueller com port am usb) in google earth(oder vergleichbar) reinbekomme?
<sdx23> das list zeigt schon mit an, was vermutlich tot ist und gewipt werden soll.
<fr00d> curlysue: per screen -r bzw. screen -ls mit dem entsprechenden Benutzer.
<apricot1> Anfängerprob: habe /dev/sda3 gemountet nach /meda/sda3 dann chown -R root:users /media/sda3 -- kann aber als user keine Ordner/Dokumente in /medis/sda3 erstellen. ls -l zeigt aber root:users korrekt an
<k1l> apricot1: wenn du auch dem root die userrechte gibst.
<k1l> und chmod mit -R ist immer nen fahrschein ins nirvana
<apricot1> isch sagte doch chown
<apricot1> dann müsste doch die Gruppe users Ordner/Dokumente anlegen dürfen ??
<k1l> apricot1: das hängt trotzdem noch von den dateiberechtigungen ab. bei 700 hat die gruppe nichts zu melden
<apricot1> ahh ih seh schon chmod nicht chown :)  drwx------
<apricot1> ich sag ja... Anfänge   :)
<koegs> ,rechte? apricot1
<shetlandpony> apricot1, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot1> ok .. danke
<tokam> hi, was mache ich wenn ecryptfs-mount-private ausgibt dass das private directory nicht richtig installiert ist
<tokam> Ecrypted private directory is not setup properly
<tokam> der user ist unberührt 
<tokam> also können wir auch den home ordner löschen und neu aufsetzen
<tokam> Es läuft Ubuntu 11.4
<sdx23> tokam: seit wann ist das so, was ist davor passiert?
<tokam> wir haben das user passwort mit passwd zurück gesetzt
<sdx23> dann wurde das des encfs nicht mitgeändert.
<tokam> was muss man dann machen? 
<tokam> ich habe (leider) ein backup von dem home ordner gemacht und dann wohl das alte passwort zum decrypten gelöscht
<tokam> ecryptefs-setup-privet -u user --force
<tokam> ich denke, durch die verschlimmbesserung haben wir da jetzt keine chance mehr. aber der user war unberührt
<sdx23> ,encfs? tokam 
<shetlandpony> tokam, encfs ist eine Moeglichkeit fuer verschluesselte Dateisysteme, insbesondere fuer Home-Verzeichnissen genutzt. Weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<sdx23> da gibt's insbesondere einen "Passwort ändern" Abschnitt.
<tokam> danke
<tokam> danke und kann ich die partition die ich vernichtet habe wieder herstellen :D ? 
<sdx23> wie hast du die vernichtet?
<tokam> backup gemacht und mit mkdir und ecryptefs-setup-private -u username
<tokam> eine neue partition erstellt 
<tokam> --force
<sdx23> dann nimm das backup?
<tokam> backup = backup des gecrypten orders :) 
<tokam> encrypted. 
<sdx23> ja. Das nimmst du dann und gehst nach der Anleitung im Wiki vor, um das Passwort auf das neue zu ändern.
<PBeck> dadrc: hat soweit alles funktioniert, danke
<tokam> ah verstehe, ich habe die anleitung vorhin grob überflogen und es schien als ob man dazu das alte kennen müsse
<PBeck> dadrc: nun alles thinkpad typisch einrichten ;)
<dadrc> PBeck, viel Erfolg :)
<tokam> I see Passphrase to wrap:  < Hier die Passphrase eingeben, die oben notiert wurde
<tokam> man brauch es nicht 
<allegro_> moin, ich habe bei Ubuntu 10.10 mit synaptic gwhere installiert, wie kann ich das Programm jetzt aufrufen? ich finde es in keinem Anwendungsmenü
<tokam> vielen dank für die gute hilfe von eben
<fecub> allegro_:  gib mal im terminal gwhere ein?
<allegro_> danke, da kommt 'was :-)
<fecub> ok
<allegro_> ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich CDs verwalten kann (CD im Laufwerk identifizieren, aus freedb Daten holen, Schlagwort ergänzen, durchsuchen, nicht rippen, nicht abspielen)
<allegro_> gcstar und tellico können scheinbar keine Daten aus dem Netz holen, Amarok finde ich weder Datenbankfunktionalität noch Einlesen ohne rippen
<allegro_> sowas in der Art für CDs: http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/DVD-Profiler-574787.html
<flo_1> Moin. In Synaptic gibts ja die Funktion, so ein Skript zu erstelen, was dann die Pakete mit wget herunterlädt und speichert, so kann man die dinger dann woanders runterladen (wenn man beispielsweise wie ich jwd wohnt und gerade mal ein viertel mbit per edge hat). problem: ich würde das ganze gerne auch unter kubuntu nutzen (habe dort nicht synaptic installiert, sondern muon) - dummerweise bietet das ding diese funktion nicht...
<flo_1> gibt es da irgendwas was dahinterliegt? oder macht synaptic das selbst? man apt-get hat mich nur auf --print-uris gebracht. das ist aber käse, weil ich dann selbst wget davorklatschen darf und alles außer der uri raushauen muss... :/
<flo_1> whoops :-/ hab jetzt zwar apt-zip dafür gefunden, aber der quakt bei jedem Paket wegen ner falschen Prüfsumme rum o_O
<zz> hi
<zz> hab bei mir ubuntu installiert, aber ein paar probleme 
<zz> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<net-split> macht ni
<net-split> macht nix.
<dadrc> zz, wenn du dein Problem beschreibst, kann es zumindest jemand versuchen ;)
<zz> ok
<zz> habe ubuntu neben winxp installiert, nach der installation den vom system empfohlenen nvidia treiber insatalliert
<Gamoder> hast du nvidia optimus?
<zz> danach konnte ich ubuntu nicht mehr benutzen, nach dem starten gab es nur einen weißen kasten mit schwarzen pixeln
<zz> aber man konnte nichts erkennen
<zz> was ist optimus?
<zz> ist ein DELL Latitude D800
<flo_1> ah ok, hat sich erledigt... scheint so als hätte das ding md5- mit sha256-summen verglichen^^
<zz> müsste eine GeForceTM 4 4200 Go drin sein
<dadrc> zz: Ubuntuversion?
<bekks> Müsste oder ist?
<zz> 11.4
<zz> isch schaue nochmal nach
<dadrc> Unterstützt der neuste Nvidia die 4er überhaupt noch? Ich tippe mal spontan auf nein
<bekks> Nö.
<dadrc> Dann haben wir zumindest schon mal das "Warum"
<flo_1> zz: Gab es, außer der Empfehlung, nen Grund, das ding zu installieren?
<flo_1> sprich: wie funzt die karte mit dem freien treiber?
<zz> dachte wegen 3D Anwendungen
<zz> habe schon neu mit dem freien installiert, aber auch der scheint nicht richtig zu laufen
<zz> er starten zwar, aber das menü auf der linken seite ist schwarz
<dreamon> Wenn ich usb DAtenträger an oder abstecke, stürtzt Ubuntu  mit Kernel Panic (machmal ab) .. ich vergesse öfters mal auszuhängen. Wat kann ich dagegen machen.
<flo_1> zz: also ohne zusätzlichen treiber geplättet, richtig?
<zz> hab jetzt nochmal uner win nachgeschaut, da steht eine ist eine NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5650
<zz> komplett neu installiert
<zz> also doch keine 4er?
<flo_1> also auch nicht irgendeinen anderen treiber probiert
<zz> ich habe nur die beiden Treiber ausprobiert, die mir von dem BS angezeigt wurden
<bekks> Die 5650 funktioniert auch nicht mit dem aktuellen Treiber. Die kannst du nur mit dem freien Treiber betreiben - und dann auch jeden Gedanken an "3D in schnell" vergessen.nnn     
<bekks> zz: Und Du hast auch nur diese eine Karte im System?
<zz> das NB kann noch schwer 2 Grafik-Karten haben?
<Gamoder> naja, heutzutage gibt es bei vielen Notebooks eine Intel-Grafikkarte «gratis» dazu
<zz> nein, nur eien
<zz> eine
<zz> kann man da noch was machen, sonst müsste ich den freien treiber auch wieder deaktivieren
<zz> oder kann man die Ansicht erstmal umstellen, wie es ohne treiber war?
<dadrc> zz: Du kannst beim Login als Session Classic ohne Effekte wählen
<dadrc> Das sollte auf jeden Fall gut gehen
<dadrc> bekks, müsste nicht eigentlich der 173 gehen?
<bekks> dadrc: IIRC nein.
<dadrc> Ah, schade.
<bekks> dadrc: Ich habe mich glaube ich geirrt. Das Wiki sagt, 173 sollte funktionieren.
<dadrc> Für die FX ja, das geht auch. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das auch für die Go funktioniert.
<zz> umstellen auf classic hat schonmal funktioniert, auch wenn ich die option im login screen immer nichnicht gefunden habe 
<dadrc> zz, auf den Nutzernamen klicken, dann gibt es unten ein Auswahlmenü dafür
<zz> ach da, hab ich übersehen
<dadrc> zz: b.ekks und ich sind der Meinung, dass es wohl einen Versuch wert ist, mal die 173er-Treiberreihe zu benutzen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#ber-die-Paketverwaltung
<dadrc> Oder, falls der auch in der Liste mit den Vorschlägen steht, einfach mal da auswählen
<zz> also bei den Vorschlägen steht Version 173, dann ist des vermutlich der gleiche den ich eben installiert hatte?
<alpha_> hallo... ich bin auf der suche nach einer entwicklungsumgebung für datenbank-anwendungen... 
<dadrc> zz, nur der? wenn ja, war mein Vorschlag unsinnig.
<zz> es wird nur der und ein freier angezeigt (den ich jetzt inst habe)
<dadrc> zz, ich fürchte, dann gibt es keinen funktionierenden Treiber für deine Karte von Nvidia mehr.
<dadrc> alpha_, das ist ziemlich unpräzise. Was genau brauchst du?
<bekks> zz: Was genau sagt denn das Xorg.0.log?
<bekks> Wird der nvidia Treiber überhaupt geladen?
<alpha_> dadrc, Naja ich wollte so eine Art Auftragsverwaltung und Kalkulationstool stricken... Was ich brächte wäre sowas wie eine Datenbank in die ich eigene Routinen einbauen kann...
<bekks> alpha_: Willst Du stored procedures in der DB bauen?
<alpha_> ich hab mal von einen bekannten den Tip bekommen, dass ich mir Visual FoxPro ansehen soll aber wir arbeiten nur auf ubuntu...
<bekks> Beantworte bitte mal meine Frage.
<zz> also der original nvidia treiber?, etwas machen tut er jedenfalls, denn ubuntu ist nicht mehr brauchbar - da ich nichts mehr auf dem Bildschirm erkennen kann
<alpha_> bekks. ich schau grad mal in google nach was stored proc. sein sollen
<bekks> Prozeduren die in der Datenbank gespeichert sind. Abfragen, etc.
<zz> die datei Xorg.0.log habe ich jetzt nicht geprüft bevor ich ubuntu wieder neu inst habe
<bekks> Wenn ja: mysql oder postgres. Wenn nein: mysql oder postgres.
<alpha_> bekks, ne nicht wirklich
<alpha_> ok nur wie bau ich das gui?
<Triesch> Hallo liebe community, ich hätte da ein problem bezüglich samba und win7?
<alpha_> Triesch, was ist dein problen?
<Triesch> ich kann mit meinem Win7 Rechnecht nicht auf den Freigegebenen Ordner zugreifen
<Triesch> ich habe extra ein user angelegt auf dem server
<alpha_> hast auch ein smb-pw vergeben?
<Triesch> ja auch
<Triesch> ich bekomme als fehlermeldung immer, das ich keine berechtigung habe. Muss ich ne domain auch einrichten ??
<alpha_> ne... welchen ordner hast freigegeben?
<Triesch> "/srv/public"
<alpha_> wem gehört der ordner?
<Triesch> gruppe users
<alpha_> mach mal ls -l /srv/public
<Triesch> so wie in der anleitung beschrieben ubuntu804-server-guide0.7beta-www.zeroathome.de.pdf
<Triesch> oh das war nur der name der pdf
<Triesch> das ist der link dazu http://files.zeroathome.de/ubuntu804-server-guide0.7beta-www.zeroathome.de.pdf
<bekks> alpha_: Du programmierst es :)
<bekks> alpha_: Die GUI hat nichts mit der DB zu tun.
<alpha_> bekks, klar... nur ich such was einfaches, dass ich mir die gui schnellstmöglich zusammenklicken kann... 
<Triesch> alpha_ ok  bei dem befehl sagt er mir keine berechtigung
<alpha_> ls -l /srv | grep public
<Triesch> drwxrws--x 2 root users 4096 2011-09-03 13:19 public
<alpha_> mach mal chown username:group /srv/public als root
<alpha_> bzw. mit sudo
<alpha_> und auf den user der zugreifen soll
<alpha_> wen die samba-config stimmt sollte es dann gehen
<Triesch> leider ein
<Triesch> nein
<Triesch> ich hatte mir das ganze irgendwie einfacher vorgestellt
<alpha_> ok probier mal "chmod 777 /srv/public"
<allegro_> wie finde ich heraus, welches Programm jetzt gerade auf das CD Laufwerk zugreift?
<Triesch> funktioniert auch nicht
<Triesch> wie kann ich das alles nochmal löschen und von vorne anfangen ??
<alpha_> hast schon mal den samba neu gesartret?
<Triesch> mom
<alpha_> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Triesch> das geht bei mir nicht da habe ich keine samba drinn
<Triesch> ich kann nur mit restart smbd
<alpha_> ok
<Triesch> aber auch nach restart tut sich nichts
<Triesch> dazu sei noch gesagt das ist ein local server, den ich mir aus altteilen bei mir zusammen gebaut habe
<alpha_> dagegen ist nichts zu sagen...
<Triesch> es soll halt kein eindruch enstehen der hat keine ahnung und kauft sich nen server ;)
<alpha_> unser produktiv-"server" in der firma ist ein billigst-pc mit 4 platten ;-)
<Triesch> aja warum nicht wer will den schon viel geld für so scheiss teure stromfrässende dinge ausgeben ;)
<Triesch> aber was kann ich nun am besten machen? als wieder auf anfang und dann schritt für schritt ?
<Triesch> bzw wie sieht denn eigentlich die anmeldung vom win rechner her aus
<alpha_> ich würde es schitt für schritt prüfen ob nichts übersehen hast und nopaste mal deine smb.conf
<alpha_> der win rechner sollte ein fenster anzeigen und nach user + pw fragen
<alpha_> ich muss aber sagen ich hab kein win mehr gesehen seit version 2000 pro
<Triesch> hier meine smb.conf http://nopaste.info/c91cfe5d13.html
<alpha_> da sollte ein wenig mehr drin sein...
<Triesch> also das habe ich so aus der anleitung genommen
<Triesch> also muss ich mich doch mal durch die beisspiel smb.conf durch schlagen ??
<alpha_> http://nopaste.info/77dcc45037.html
<alpha_> so sieht das normalerweise aus... ich hoffe du hast mal nicht alles andere gelöscht?
<glyz> hey ich hab mal ne frage und zwar wollt ich grad was mit make kompilieren habe aber folgende fehlermeldung bekommen: /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:34:24: fatal error: glibconfig.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden    .... die glibconfig.h hab ich mittlerweile in /usr/lib/x86-64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include gefunden 
<Triesch> ne von der orig habe ich ein bak das kenne ich schon von früher ;)
<alpha_> naja dann mach mal ein bak2 oder so aus der neuen datei
<alpha_> dann die alte zurückspielen und die fehlenden zeilen ERGÄNZEN!
<alpha_> dann neustart und es sollte gehen
<alpha_> config-dateien sind normalerweise lang und haben viele kommentare drin darum wird in den tut's immer nur ein auszug abgebildet
<Triesch> hier bei dir steht unter FILESERVER valid users = XXX ? warum ?
<alpha_> damit nur xxx einloggen kann
<Triesch> so ich habe mal deine übernommen und nun was lustiges ;) ich kann ich den home ordner meines users ohne password aber nicht in srv/public
<alpha_> ist ja so eingestellt bei mir...
<alpha_> die kannst dann mal anpassen
<Triesch> jo jetzt habe ich einfach den user hinzugefügt und ich komm rein aber er fragt nicht mehr nach dem passwort ??
<alpha_> das hat sich win ev. gemerkt
<alpha_> hab grad nachgesehen... ein pw brauchst auch für home
<Triesch> ok
<Triesch> ich danke dir
<alpha_> kein thema
<daniel__> Hallo Leute, hat irgendeiner eine Idee, warum ein Icon als Symbol in einer .desktop-Datei nicht angenommen wird?
<dadrc> daniel__, hast du denn die Rechte, um die Datei zu editieren?
<daniel__> Ich habe eine Programm geschrieben, es mit waf installiert und dabei auch gleich die Icons kopiert.
<daniel__> Diese unterscheiden sich nicht von anderen Icons
<daniel__> wenn ich die .desktop Datei nehme und bei Icon ein beliebiges bild nehme geht das auch.
<daniel__> Nur die, die ich selbst kopiert habe will er nicht nehmen.
<daniel__> Auch wenn ich über alacarte das Icon auswählen möchte, weigert sich mein Rechner.
<daniel__> Aber ansehen kann ich sie mir.
<daniel__> Ich verstehe das nicht.
<daniel__> Die Icons liegen als PNG in usr/share/hicolor/auflösung/yada.png und haben die Rechte rw r r
<daniel__> Außerdem liegt auch eins in hicolor/scalable/yada.svg
<daniel__> Habe ich irgendwas übersehen?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob das Auswirkungen hat, aber hast du die Rechte angepasst?
<dadrc> bzw, den Besitzer und die Gruppe?
<daniel__> Die Rechte sind so, wie bei den anderen Icons auch. Also Besitzer und Gruppe Root.
<daniel__> Aber lesen dürfen alle.
<daniel__> Daran sollte es nicht liegen.
<daniel__> Aber ich kann es ja mal ändern.
<dadrc> Ne, das klingt gut.
<jokrebel> hi
<daniel__> ...aber es geht jetzt.
<daniel__> Gut
<daniel__> Wer kann mir das erklären?
<daniel__> ;)
<jokrebel> ,enter? daniel__
<shetlandpony> daniel__: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<maredebianum> Hi, habe ein Problem mit den KDE Editoren (unter gnome genutzt): Das Display der Texte ist oft nicht korrekt (Text in falschen Zeilen/'überdruckt', Farbige Markierungsboxen tauchen zufällig auf etc.): gegen welches Paket soll man da einen Bugreport schreiben? kdebase?
<daniel__> Enter?
<bekks> maredebianum: Für das Paket, in dem der jeweilige Editor ist.
<jokrebel> daniel__: Deine letzten 16! Zeilen hätte ma auch in ca. Posts packen können.
<jokrebel> 3
<daniel__> Verstehe. Gehört wohl zum schlechten Stil, wenn man unnötige Zeilenumbrüche macht. Werde ich lassen.
<maredebianum>  bekks: OK, aber da es alle KDE-Editoren betrifft, tippe ich halt auf eine gemeinsame Komponente...
<maredebianum> ...libktexteditor4 z.B. ;)
<jokrebel> daniel__: Danke
<daniel__> Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Nachdem ich einmal das 48x48 Icon auf mich übertragen habe, konnte ich das Icon sehen. Jetzt habe ich aber wieder alles auf root gesetzt und es geht immer noch. Gibt es irgendeinen Befehl den ich vergessen habe, damit das Icon "geladen" wird?
<allegro_> moin, ich möchte xnview in allen Dateien des Systems suchen
<allegro_> su grep -ir XnView /*
<allegro_> su grep -i XnView /.*
<allegro_> so richtig?
<allegro_> su grep -ir XnView /.*
<dAnjou> allegro_: sudo grep -ir xnview /
<dAnjou> -i sagt, dass ihm groß-/kleinschreibung egal is
<dadrc> darf man fragen, wieso du das willst? alles, was gerade dazu einfällt, ließe sich auch einfacher lösen
<dAnjou> also brauchste nich "XnView" schreiben
<allegro_> ich versuche gerade alle Reste von XnView auf dem Rechner zu finden
<auftisch> mein sbackup bleibt immer stehen. es zeigt im tray an "informationen werden gesammelt", aber das dauert länger als ne halbe stunde. passiert nur wenn als root gestartet.
<allegro_> ich habe mit wine experimentiert, aber es ist nach der Deinstallation noch ein Rest da, den ich nicht finde
<dAnjou> auftisch: warum zur hölle sollte man das als root starten?
<dadrc> allegro_, wenn du nicht extrem seltsame Dinge gemacht hast, verändert Wine nur Dateien in deinem Home.
<auftisch> dAnjou: um auch auf die anderen homeverzeichnisse zuzugreifen
<dAnjou> auftisch: urgs
<auftisch> dAnjou:was?
<dAnjou> auftisch: starte sbackup dann doch bitte jeweils als die anderen nutzer
<auftisch> dreimal hintereinander?
<auftisch> und evtl. 20 bei anderen ?
<dAnjou> 20 nutzer?
<auftisch> ich nicht, aber wie würde man das denn dann machen?
<dAnjou> auftisch: dann würde man vllt. nicht sbackup benutzen
<allegro_> dadrc, da ich keine Ahnung habe, ist nicht auszuschließen, dass ich extrem seltsame Dinge gemacht habe
<dadrc> allegro_, hast du Wine mit Rootrechten gestartet?
<auftisch> sondern eigenes skript schreiben? ich komm nicht mal mit tar klar, weiß nicht wie ich die eine datei angeben soll, in der meine excludes stehen
<dAnjou> auftisch: warum backupen die anderen nutzer nich selbst?
<allegro_> ich habe wine installiert, MedimaMonkey, XnView aktuell und XnView älter in ein anderes Verzeichnis
<auftisch> das bin alles ich mit verschiedenen konten, für unterschiedliche zwecke
<allegro_> das mit dem älteren XnView ist schief gegangen
<allegro_> nein, wine habe ich als normaler User gestartet
<dAnjou> auftisch: und ein backup der anderen nutzer musst du nur machen, wenn sich dort was verändert, oder?
<dadrc> allegro_, dann findet sich die Datei, die du suchst, in deinem Home
<auftisch> dAnjou: ne, ersmal brauche ich ein vollständiges
<dAnjou> auftisch: und verändern tut sich da nur was, wenn die auch angemeldet sind. also ist es kein problem das backup laufen zu lassen, wenn die grad angemeldet sind
<allegro_> grep -ir xnview ~/
<allegro_> so?
<auftisch> ja, aber dann muss ich jedesmal wieder die externe festplatte anschließen
<dAnjou> auftisch: dann melde dich der reihe nach an .. mit root tut man sowas nicht, wenn man keine ahnung hat
<dadrc> allegro_, das wird dauern
<dAnjou> dadrc: für ne einmalige suche is das doch zu verkraften, wenn er mal ne halbe stunde sucht
<dadrc> allegro_, damit du sowas in Zukunft nicht nochmal machen musst, wären Wine-Prefixes eine gute Idee
<dadrc> Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine#Wineprefix
<dadrc> Dann kannst du im Zweifelsfall das ganze Prefix löschen und alles, was installiert wurde, ist danach weg, ohne die anderen Programme anzufassen
<allegro_> ja, das bei Ubunutuusers hatte ich auch gelesen, da stand aber nur "eventuell" erforderlich
<dAnjou> auftisch: ganz andere lösung, wenn die nutzer eh alle dir gehören
<dAnjou> auftisch: setze leserechte für alle
<dAnjou> auftisch: ist das ne option fr dich?
<dAnjou> *für
<dadrc> Ist sehr hilfreich, wenn du viele Programme installierst, die sich eventuell in die Quere kommen, wie z.B. verschiedene Versionen des gleichen Programms.
<auftisch> ja, hab ich auch dran gedacht; nur was is dann mit z.B. /opt ? und einiges aus /etc ? das kommt auch noch dazu
<dAnjou> auftisch: also die haben bei mir auch leserechte für alle
<dAnjou> drwxr-xr-x 169 root root   12288 2011-09-03 17:35 etc/
<dAnjou> drwxr-xr-x   5 root root    4096 2011-07-31 20:04 opt/
<dAnjou> schreiben is ja egal, du willst ja nur kopieren
<dAnjou> auftisch: musst halt drauf achten, dass die sachen, die du daraus sichern willst, entsprechende rechte haben
<auftisch> ja, aber wenn man sbackup so ausführt zeigt es dennoch etliche warnungen unter /etc an, worauf es nich zugreifen kann
<dAnjou> wie gesagt
<auftisch> is es nicht besser kurz zum backup root zu sein und dafür dauerhaft weniger rechte zu haben?
<allegro_> dadrc, danke schön
<dAnjou> auftisch: offenbar läuft es ja nich als root. du kannst es ja auch mal auf kommandozeile starten und gucken, ob er irgendwas ausgibt.
<keenbock> hallo, wie bewerkstellige ich es dass meine ppp verbindung (handy als modem) meinem wlan (adhoc mit mediaplayer im wohnzimmer) vorgezogen wird? ich komm mit route irgendwie nicht ganz klar.. 
<dAnjou> keenbock: du stellst die ppp-verbindung auf "automatisch verbinden" und die andere nicht
<auftisch> gute idee, jetzt macht immerhin was, zeigts auch im trayicon an. allerdings ein inkrementelles, obwohl root kein full hat. mh. vllt zählt er meins dazu
<auftisch> wie rufe ich sbackup von der kommandozeile mit einem full backup auf? eine man sbackup gibs bei mir nich
<keenbock_> also das hats nicht gebraucht dAnjou ... mein internet geht erst wenn ich mein adhoc deaktiviere
<keenbock_> gebracht*
<LupusE> hi
<slartibartfast> hi, ich möchte jemand telefonisch helfen, weiß aber nicht wie man in der unity Oberfläche eine shell öffnet, ?
<dAnjou> slartibartfast: lass ihn teamviewer installieren und regel die sache selbst
<slartibartfast> ist das ein web-tool?
<slartibartfast> dAnjou,  danke
<dAnjou> slartibartfast: es sei denn, dein gegenüber hat kein internet und das ist sein problem :P
<slartibartfast> dAnjou,  hihi, nee aber trotzdem, wie macht man da ne shell auf ?
<slartibartfast> mein Gegenüber soll dann nämlich x11vnc starten
<slartibartfast> ich kenne die unity Obberfläche leider (noch) nicht
<ring0> slartibartfast, ich hab auch kein unity, aber wie wärs mit alt+f2 dann xterm oder gnome-terminal eingeben
<xxx7> test
<xxx7> die grillen alle
<xxx7> digitale settopbox für LCD-Fernseher, suche
<Flash63> xxx7: was soll die Box denn können?
<Flash63> xxx7: ist hier eigentlich off-Topic
<xxx7> HDMI, speichern von Filme, 
<xxx7> digital natürlich
<xxx7> hängt am Kabel
<sdx23> xxx7: Wie schon erwähnt: Was nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat bitte im Offtopic-Kanal. Danke.
<Flash63> also eher ein Multi-Media NAS - http://www.amazon.de/Fantec-MM-FHDL-Farbdisplay-Internet-BitTorrent/dp/B002FR57NQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315072638&sr=8-2
<shetlandpony> Flash63's url: http://tinyurl.com/3j8gg6f | Fantec MM-FHDL+WiFi Media Player: Amazon.de: Computer   Zubehör
<xxx7> oh sorry
<xxx7> das Ding sieht gut aus, danke
<xxx7> hat aber noch zeit, analog wird erst april 2012 abgeschaltet
<xxx7> bin übrigens mit huawei umts stick unterwegs und in der wohnung, stickhängt am fenster mit tesaband :-)
<xxx7> umts stick in durchschlagnudelsieb bringt keinen vorteil
<xxx7> stick muss wohl horizontal zum sieb angebracht werden, noch nicht getestet
<vectory> es gabe ein update durch 
<vectory> 2.6.32-34-generic_2.6.32-34.76... ?
<vectory> brb
<vectory> re
<bullgard6> vectory:  Was schreibst Du denn hier alles in den Kanal?  Macht das irgendeinen Sinn?
<vectory> hm, gab ein update für den kernel, scheinbar, wollt nur fragen, ob das offitziell war
<vectory> macht nicht besonders viel sinn, aber schaden tuts auch nicht
<keenbock_> ich stell meine frage von vorhin nochmal.. vielleicht kann sie jetzt einer beantworten
<keenbock_> wie bewerkstellige ich es dass meine ppp verbindung (handy als modem) meinem wlan (adhoc mit mediaplayer im wohnzimmer) vorgezogen wird? ich komm mit route irgendwie nicht ganz klar.. 
<bullgard6> keenbock_: Als erstes bitte die Ausgabe von '~$ route' nopasten.
<keenbock_> mom.. 
<Flash63> keenbock_: Stichwort Metric
<keenbock_> http://nopaste.info/ea70992ce5.html hier mal die route
<keenbock_> liegt wohl an dem default... aber wie änder ich den
<Flash63> keenbock_: wie erstellt Du das Ads-Hoc Netz? 
<keenbock_> mit dem networkmanager
<keenbock_> halt ne... das macht meine box im wohnzimmer
<keenbock_> ich connecte ja nur drauf mit meinem pc
<Flash63> keenbock_:  verstehe ich jetzt nicht, der M-Player im Wohnzimmer hat schon Internet über Kabel und verteilt über Ad-Hoc?
<keenbock_> nein.. mein player im wohnzimmer hat keine verbindung zum internet... nur mein pc über die ppp verbindung
<Flash63> keenbock_: dann muss der PC Host sein und der M-Player im Wohnzimmer Client.
<Flash63> keenbock_: ... und nicht umgekehrt.
<keenbock_> damit kommt aber mein player nicht klar
<Flash63> keenbock_: wieso nicht?
<keenbock_> der player hat nur ne funktion das adhoc netz zu hosten, und nicht in ein vorhandenes sich zu integrieren.... trekstor mist halt
<C_A_M> kennt von euch jemand den dicken welzer linux 2011 ?
<keenbock_> ja C_A_M .. der liegt grad neben mir
<C_A_M> subba, bei mir nu auch
<Flash63> keenbock_: also WLAN des Players unterstützt kein Ad-Hoc? Sicher (wäre schon eigenartig)?
<Flash63> keenbock_: WLAN-Hardware auf dem PC?
<Flash63> keenbock_: Treiber?
<C_A_M> man hat mir heute aufm joomladay das buch empfohlen um sich in die serveradministration einzulesen
<C_A_M> nur find ich das dort recht wenig über server drin steht
<keenbock_> ath5k auf  Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<C_A_M> hast du eventuell noch ne empfehlung ?
<Flash63> keenbock_: dann ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router was für dich, auch das Skript "Instant AP"
<keenbock_> ich würd ja gern nen AP aus meiner kiste hier machen.. aber ich bin total überfordert damit.. hab schon 10 tut's gelesen 
<keenbock_> weil in meinem treiber die ap funktionalität erst reingepatcht werden muss
<Flash63>  keenbock_: funktioniert ohne Patches direkt.
<keenbock_> hmm dann werd ich mich da nochmal dransetzen 
<Flash63>  keenbock_: die pppoe-Verbindung muss manuell über die interfaces aufgebaut werden. das ist das einzige was ich jetzt nicht direkt klären kann
<keenbock_> das ist kein großes ding
<Flash63>  keenbock_: die hostapd-Konfiguration kannst Du 1:1 übernehmen
<TAiS46> hallo, angenommen ich habe kein CD und USB .. im system sind aktuell 2 festplatten verbaut. die eine leer, auf der anderen windows. kann ich nun irgendwie auf die leere ubuntu installieren?
<TAiS46> hab nen netinstaller gefunden mal sehen
<keenbock_> kopf--->tisch... ich hab nur einen haken setzen müssen im network-manager... "diese verbindung nur für ressourcen dieses netzwerk verwenden" bei meiner adhoc verbindung
<knittl> hi. ich hab keinen sound in wine. ne idee wie ich das troubleshooten könnte?
<knittl> test sound in der wine config funktioniert (knackst aber ziemlich)
<ppq> hast du in winecfg auch brav alsa ausgewählt? :)
<knittl> ppq: ja
<knittl> also hat nen haken, full hardware accel, 44k sample rate, 16 bits/sample
<knittl> ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur eine anwendung in der ich das teste (deus ex 1)
<knittl> hmmm… warum hab ich es eigentlich noch nicht mit crossover versucht …? sekunde :)
<knittl> ne, auch kein glück
<Undreamed> jemand da der mir bei asoundconf helfen kann? bekomm da nur fehler bei =/
<k1l> ,wf? Undreamed 
<shetlandpony> Undreamed: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Undreamed> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402352/
<blacktoo> hi
<Undreamed> paste ;)
<Undreamed> gibt nich viel zu sagen... bin grad am rumtun warum mein wine mir sagt "audio test fails"
<Undreamed> sound selbst geht (banshee, vlc etc.) games auch.. nur eben wine mag nich
<k1l> kann nicht viel helfen, sound ist nicht meine baustelle
<Undreamed> sonst jemand da der mir helfen möchte? ;)
<tt> Hallo
<tt> how kann i leave a channel?
<tt> with wich commadn?
<ppq> /part
<sonotos> hm direkt verstanden
<oxmox> moin ich habe in problem mit evolution "local_mbox kann nicht geöffnet werden ist ein verzeichnis" 
<schweegi> ist es sehr komplex, wenn ich mit meinem Homeverzeichnis auf eine größere Partition umziehen und die Systempartition ein wenig verkleinern will? Möchte ab sofort die gesamte Kapazität der Platte nutzen
<schweegi> wie ich Partitionen verkleinere etc. weiß ich, bin mir nur nicht ganz wegen dem Homeverzeichnis sicher
<ppq> boote ne live-cd, erstell die neue partition, kopier den inhalt deines homes darein. dann trag die partition (am besten per uuid) in die fstab. förtig
<ppq> achte aber darauf, ein fs zu nehmen, das rechte kann
<ppq> und: es gibt ziemlich sicher was dazu im ubuntuusers wiki
<schweegi> werden beim kopieren über die live cd die rechte der daten überschrieben sodass ich hinterher probleme bekomme oder kann da nichts passieren?
<ppq> da kann durchaus was passieren
<ppq> rsync hat da ein paar nette optionen
<ppq> aber wie gesagt, durchstöber mal das wiki
<schweegi> ob cp oder rsync ist aber doch egal oder? habe die datensicherungen auch immer mit rsync gemacht, klappte bislang immer gut
<ppq> wenn cp, dann bitte mit -a
<schweegi> okay ich werd mich da mal dransetzen ;) danke für die hilfe
<ppq> achja, das alte home verzeichnis muss hinterher natürlich leer sein
<ppq> sonst kannst du da schlecht das gleiche nochmal reinmounten
<ppq> und, selbstverständlich: backups
<eminor> hi
<schweegi> ppq: die hab ich sowieso, die Daten liegen momentan noch auf der windoof-partition. da ich unter ubuntu nun aber auch nvidia optimus am laufen habe will ich ubuntu endlich wieder als primärsystem nutzen. es ist einfach besser
<user82> ich hocke mich morgen in den flieger rein..wenn ich jetz den wlan karten treiber und dne bluetooth treiber als kernelmodul blackliste ist es dann deaktiviert oder nur nicht nutzbar?
<user82> anyone...
<eipi-1> kannst du die nicht im bios deaktivieren?
<user82> ja schon..hilft aber nix(komisch was)
<eipi-1> (ich würde behaupten sie sind dann deaktiviert aber da ich kein experte bin der alternative vorschlag)
<bekks> user82: Denk mal über den Unterschied über "deaktivierr" und "nicht nutzbar" nach...
<bekks> -r+t
<user82> nicht nutzbar=es kann immernoch die wlan karte und das bluetooth modul fröhlich in der gegend rumstrahlen
<bekks> Module die blacklisted sind, sind nicht geladen, ergo nicht nutzbar weil deaktiviert.
<bekks> user82: Nein, kann es nicht ;)
<user82> gut..dann mach ich des derweil
<bekks> Und selbst wenn es rumstrahlt - was soll passieren? Nichts.
<user82> wo gingen die blacklists nochmal rein? 
<user82> klar nichts..aber es sollte aus sein
<bekks> Dann lade das entsprechende Modul nicht.
<auftisch> warum wird der zweite teil meines bash skripts aus tar befehlen nicht ausgeführt? manuell ausgeführt funktioniert er: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402362/
<bekks> Ohne Fehlermeldungen ist das eine Suche im Heuhaufen.
<auftisch> gab auch keine! habs aber jetzt gefunden
<auftisch> man kann nicht einfach --directory für --list benutzen, sondern muss vorher cd machen
<auftisch> was benutzt für ihr backups?
<ardalrian> Habe mal eine Frage: Ist es möglich beim Start bei zwei eingebauten Festplatten eine Platte zum Starten auszuwählen?
<frank> moin, hab grad 11.04 auf deutsch installiert und jetzt ein englisches tastaturlayout - weiss jemand wo ich das umstellen kann?
<ardalrian> frank: Unter Einstellungen => Systemeinstellungen => Keyboard
<frank> ardalrian: ich finde keine einstellungen
<ardalrian> Ich benutze FreeBSD, weiß das so genau nicht mehr. 
<ardalrian> Ach...
<frank> links hats ne leiste, oben links nen augenkrebsknopf fuer symbole groesser als meine hand
<ardalrian> Du benutzt die Unity-Oberfläche?
<frank> und sonst nix
<frank> ich komm von 10.04 und bin grad rueckwaerts vom stuhl gefallen
<ardalrian> Oben rechts unter den Optionen, mit denen du dein System herunterfahren kannst.
<ardalrian> System Settings, oder so ähnlich.
<frank> um gottes willen
<frank> wie werd ich dieses unity dingens wieder los?
<frank> das ist ja wohl der knaller
<frank> noch nicht mal multimonitorfaehig
<ardalrian> Wenn du den Gnome Displayer Manager vor dir hast, also den Login-Bildschirm siehst, kannst du unten deine Session auswählen.
<ardalrian> Gnome Classic nennt sich das.
<frank> manchmal ist aelteres besser... 
<ardalrian> Allerdings...
<frank> äää
<frank> ah
<frank> geht
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-04
<ardalrian> Du kannst gerne fragen, falls etwas nicht funktionieren sollte.
<frank> bei unity würd mich interessieren wie ich 2 gnome-terminals aufmache ;)
<ardalrian> Ja, damit hatte ich auch meine Probleme.
<ardalrian> Unity ist nicht toll. :-D
<frank> ah, ein mann der euphemismen
<frank> ich hätte deutlichere worte gefunden ;P
<ardalrian> Die werden Unity nur nebenher halten. Du bist nicht der Einzige, dem das nicht gefällt. :-D
<ardalrian> Ubuntu muss schließlich seinem Motto treu bleiben. Wähle beim Start einfach die Gnome Classic-Session aus und du hast die alte Gnome2-Oberfläche, welche viel übersichtlicher ist und ressourcenschonend ist.
<frank> danke :D werd ich
<frank> merk grad die haben auch irgendwie pakete umgebaut
<frank> hm wo haben die jungs denn den ccsm versteckt?
<frank> hab gelesen ccsm verträgt sich nicht mit unity
<frank> hätte aber gern trotzdem paar dinge geändert, angefangen mit wie man fenster vergrößert 
<frank> dieser rahmen außenrum ist... naja
<frank> 1995?
<ardalrian> Was ist ccsm?
<frank> compizconfig settings manager, das ding was ich die letzten 4 jahre benutzt hab um mein compiz zu konfigurieren
<frank> wobei ich mir über den namen nicht ganz sicher bin, nur über die abkürzung ccsm
<ardalrian> Ah, Compiz, okay.
<frank> naja, unity wird ja wohl auch compiz verwenden
<frank> ich schau mal wie lang ich mit unity klarkomm
<frank> bevor ich meine hw aus wut beschädige nehm ich wieder gnome classic
<frank> derzeit is das aggrometer nach 20min schon bei 75%
<ardalrian> :-D
<frank> fefe, der prophet hat zu unity schon vor langem ein emoticon erfunden
<frank> 8(
<frank> blickt hier jemand den neuen grub?
<vindolin> moin moin.. kennt jemand das problem, dass nach ein paar stunden uptime das bewegen von fenstern rucklig wird? (gnome).  Wenn ich mich aus und wieder einlogge ist wieder alles butter.
<alxxor> vindolin: also mir ist das bis jetzt nicht merklich aufgefallen auch nicht unter vollast und tagelangem uptime, bei 11.04
<alxxor> welche version nutzt du denn ?
<pAt_> vindolin: wieviel RAM hast du denn?
<vindolin> re: 4gb  nvidia latest 11.04
<vindolin> version 11.04 (mint 11)
<dadrc> → irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint 
<musca> vindolin: schau doch mal nach der CPU-Last, die der Prozess /usr/bin/X erzeugt
<musca> hier bei meinem Laeppie sind es nur ein paar %
<alxxor> bei mir sinds ca 20 %
<Triesch2> moin ich habe da mal nen frage zu mysql server auf ubuntu
<jokrebel> alxxor: Je nach geöffneten Fenstern in der Grafischen Oberfläche kann  auch das normal sein. Aber frag das mal lieber bei den Mint-Leuten.
<Triesch2> keiner der mir helfen möchte ??
<jokrebel> ,frag? Triesch2
<shetlandpony> Triesch2: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> ,wf? Triesch2
<shetlandpony> Triesch2: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Triesch2> Gut danke ;)
<Triesch2> Ubuntu Server, standort Home, Heute mysql und apache2 installiert, nach erfolgreichem editiren der mysql.conf wollte ich den diesnt restarten das ging aber nicht also habe ich ihn gestoppt das ging nur kann ich ihn jetzt nicht mehr starten.-
<Triesch2> bekomme keine fehlermeldung
<Triesch2> sehe nur ihn htop das die dienste kurz da sind und wieder weg gehen
<apollo13> logfile angucken
<Triesch2> magst du mir mal bitte verraten wo ich das finde
<Triesch2> muss mir das noch angewöhnen mit den logs
<apollo13> unter /var/logs…
<Triesch2> die logs sind leer
<Triesch2> alle drei
<apollo13> welche drei
<Triesch2> mysql mysql.err und mysql.log
<apollo13> guck mal df an, nicht dass die platte voll ist
<Triesch2> df??
<apollo13> man df
<Triesch2> habs, die platte kann nicht voll sein gestern aufgesetzt das system
<apollo13> lool
<Triesch2> ? warum lol
<apollo13> weil für mich hier support ende ist, ich kann dir ne platte in minuten voll schreiben…
<Triesch2> ok aber die platte ist nicht voll
<keenbock> guten morgen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das blöde ubuntu software center durch die synaptic paketverwaltung ersetze wenn ich auf nen apt link klicke? das USC geht mir gewaltig auf die nerven
<ppq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<ppq> weiß nicht, wie aktuell das ist, guck auch mal im ubuntuusers wiki zum stichwort apturl
<ppq> ah da steht's http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apturl#Andere-Anwendungen
<keenbock> ah, sehr fein 
<bekks> moin erstmal
<PBeck> hi
<ardalrian> Hallo PBeck!
<PBeck> hi ardalrian 
<PBeck> ich lass mir mit dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list  eine paketliste erstellen und möchte die nun wieder einspielen
<PBeck> xargs -a "packages.list" sudo apt-get install  <= geht mit folgendem befehl auch
<PBeck> jedoch ist es bei neuen versionen von ubuntu nicht so einfach, da die pakete teils anders heißen. Wie kann ich diese pakete einfach ignorieren?
<bekks> In dem Du sie aus der Paketliste herausnimmst.
<ppq> du könntest prüfen lassen, ob es /var/lib/dpkg/info/paketname.list gibt jeweils
<PBeck> ist ja nicht gerade eine kleine liste ...
<dadrc> Die man-Page schlägt --ignore-missing vor
<bekks> Oder xargs sagst, es möge die Zeilen der Datei einzeln an apt-get übergeben, was dann einfach bei den nicht existierenden Paketen nur eine fehlermeldung auswerfen wird.
<PBeck>  dadrc habe ich auch gerade versucht ;) Geht nicht
<sdx23> warum nicht einfach --set-selections?
<ppq> sdx23: wenn es verschiedene ubuntuversionen sind, wird das problem doch das gleiche sein, oder?
<sdx23> ppq: hm, wie sich dselect update dann verhält weiß ich nicht, müsste man nachsehen.
<PBeck> hatte ich auch schon versucht, wollte mir auf die beschrieben weise etliche pakete deinstallierne, dann habe ich nicht weiter geschaut ;)
<sdx23> Achso, ja das natürlich. Du müsstest vermutlich noch die existierende Liste mit der neuen vereinen.
<sdx23> Das funktioniert immerhin nur, wenn die vollständig ist.
<PBeck> hum ich installiere manuell da bin ich wohl schneller ;)
<ppq> vielleicht irgendwie mit [ -f auf /var/lib/dpkg/info/foobar.list, einer for schleife und der ausgabe von dpkg -l | grep ii | cut -d " " -f 3?
 * ppq hat mit sonem script kram aber nix am hut
<PBeck> hum mal kurz 1,2 gb laden ;)
<PBeck> die fehlenden pakete werde ich schon noch bemerken ;)
<PBeck> fingerprint sensor im thinkpad t410s, da gibs ja drei lösungen
<PBeck> ich habe fingerprint-gui ausgewählt - funktioniert soweit, jedoch liefert er mir glib fehler beim sudo nutzen
<PBeck> in der konsole läuft es aber 
<PBeck> hat da jemand erfahrungen ob das mit den anderen besser funktioniert?
<apollo13> was fürn ubuntu?
<apollo13> in den neueren hatte es bei mir auch probleme oder wars erst mit gnome3 *hmm*
<PBeck> apollo13: mit 11.04
<PBeck> apollo13: habe das notebook erst neu, deshalb weiß ich nicht obs davor ging
<apollo13> doch davor gings
<PBeck> apollo13: laut ein paar google treffern scheint es aber so
<apollo13> 11.04 gehts afaik nicht
<PBeck> apollo13: komisch ist halt das es in der konsole, aber nicht im terminal geht - irgendwas mit der kommunikation
<apollo13> nicht komisch
<apollo13> wurde halt nicht für die neue glib version kompiliert
<generichuman> Hiho, ich habe eine Frage und zwar: Wie kann ich meine Festplatte so organisieren, dass ich mit grub mehrere Linuxdistributionen starten kann?
<generichuman> Müssen die Linuxdistris dafür die gleiche boot Partition verwenden?
<bekks> generichuman: Nein. Aber Du solltest nur in einer der Distributionen grub installieren.
<generichuman> bekks: Danke, ich probiers mal ...
<kweck> Servus, Mich plagen aktuell Abstürze von Ubuntu (11.04). Wenn ich mit Soundconverter m4a in mp3 wandele, was ziemlich viel Prozessorlast verursacht, schaltet das System einfach ab. Es bleibt nicht hängen sondern fährt plötzlich runter.
<kweck> Wie kann ich rausfinden warum das so ist?
<maredebianum1> kweck: Klingt nach Hardwareprobloblem und zwar der Kühlung. Memtest könntest du auch mal machen.
<maredebianum1> generichuman: grub kann man auch geschickt kaskadieren, wenn die DIstrieigenen grubs in die jeweilige Partition geschrieben werden. Dann brauchst du nur noch die Einträge für den grub im MBR der Festplatte und die einzelnen distris aktualisieren nur 'ihren' Grub im MBE der Partition.
<kweck> hmm...  das mit der Temp ist mir auch gekommen nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte, eben . Ich lass mir mal die Temp anzeigen während ich konvertiere. Mal schauen wohin die steigt.
<kweck> Danke
<rumpe1> kweck, schon logs geschmökert?
<rumpe1> kweck, und vielleicht noch ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" mitlaufen lassen... 
<maredebianum1> Bei Überhitzung siehst du nicht unbedingt was im log, da schaltet das BIOS einfach ab.
<rumpe1> maredebianum1, schaden kanns nicht und obs Überhitzung ist, ist noch nicht klar.
<kweck> Aber hinweise sind schon drin dass es die Temp ist. "Tempreture threshold reached, cpu clock throttled" - klingt erstmal nicht nach abschalten, aber zeigt wohl auf das problem.
<kweck> hmmm...  Aber wie in den Griff bekommen...  Im zweifel muss ich das Notebook mal zerlegen und auf Staub untersuchen *narf*
<rumpe1> hm... kann ein Teil des Problems dann auch an einer mangelhaften Prozessordrosselung liegen?
<sdx23> Würde ich nicht sagen, die Kühlung muss schließlich auch unter Volllast tun.
<rumpe1> ?
<rumpe1> dass die kühlung nicht optimal funktioniert ist doch klar ^^
<sdx23> Dann sollte man das Problem so oder so beheben.
<rumpe1> nur sollte eine ordentliche drosselung nicht zumindest verhindern, daß der rechner dann runtergefahren wird?
<rumpe1> aber vielleicht läuft er ja schon auf im standgas ^^
<sdx23> Wenn selbst die Wärme, die bei geringstem Takt noch anfällt nich abtransportiert werden dann nicht.
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag Folgendes Problem wenn ich meine Externe Festplatte abmelde und dann den USB stecker ziehe  stürzt mein ubuntu ab nix geht mehr
<kweck> hmmm...  an sich habe ich keine Probleme mit der Temperatur. Auch bei anderen Rechenintensiven Aufgaben. Aber ob das Konvertieren nun besonders heftig ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
<kweck> Ich schau mal ob ich mir Last, CPU Temp und Lüfterdrehzahl irgendwie anschauen kann während der "Arbeit". Evtl. läuft der Lüfter auch nicht auf Vollgas. Der is so leise, da lässt sich das schwer sagen.
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Wie "meldest" du die Platte denn ab?
<IchGuckLive> rmb sicher entfernen 
<bekks> "rmb"?
<ppq> right mouse button
<PBeck> apollo13: gibts da schon nen workarround
<IchGuckLive> Rechte mouse button auf das icon auf dem desctop
<apollo13> PBeck: kA, ich hab kein ubuntu
<maredebianum1> kweck: Ach so, Notebook: ja, da hat man gerne Staubmäuse, die man entweder mit einer Pinzette direkt greifen oder erst geschickt herumpusten kann, so dass es geht.
<PBeck> apollo13: in deiner distri geht es?
<apollo13> kA, ich verwends aktuell nimmer
<PBeck> ... ;)
<kweck> maredebianum1, das mache ich schon regelmäßig. Aber evtl. hängt was drin. ... Blöd.
<taunix> auch wenns, n bissl ot wird… an die richtigen fussel kommt man meist durch die feinen kühlrippen nicht ran, und durchpusten ist auch keine gute idee, weil es entweder den lüfter blockieren kann, oder schlimmstenfalls der lüfter dann die steuerung durchknallt, weil der wie n dynamo dann wirkt
<PBeck> die mittlere taste die man beim thinkpad zum scrollen nutzt, kann man die nicht auch normal als mittlere maustaste nutzen? Irgendwie geht es aber nicht so richtig - ich muss z. B. mehrmals drücken bis er mir einen link in einem neuen tab im firefox öffnet
<kweck> taunix, Danke. Ich bin da schon vorsichtig. Um ein Zerlegen werd ich wohl nicht rum kommen. Aber dann kann ich auch gleich mal schauen ob ein Wärmeleitpad verwendet wurde oder ob die Wäremleitpaste ok ist usw. Aber das wird jetzt sehr HW-lastig ;)
<apollo13> PBeck: geht hier wunderbar
<taunix> japs kweck auch zu der paste bzw. pads, ob die noch in ordnung sind
<PBeck> apollo13: hum vielleicht kann man die trägheit noch irgendwo einstellen
<apollo13> PBeck: was willst du bei ner mechanischen taste mit trägheit
<PBeck> apollo13: ich hatte schon mit dem gpointing device etc gespielt, da hatte ich beim scrollen und ziehen so einen komischen effekt, da war alles auf long gestellt, bei short gings dann ohne probleme
<PBeck> apollo13: deshalb glaube ich das ist irgendwo konfiguriert
<apollo13> du hast gerade von mittlerem mausklick geredet
<apollo13> wie willst du die zum klicken verwenden? das ist im normalfall immer nen linkslkick
<PBeck> die taste die zwischen linker und rechter maustaste ist
<PBeck> die die durch links + rechts klick emuliert wird
<apollo13> ja wie willst du da ne trägheit einstellen
<PBeck> und das geht hier durchaus das ich mit der mittleren taste beim thinkpad in neuem tab öffnen kann, nur klicke ich 5-6 mal oder mehr drauf
<apollo13> enter du klickst oder du klickst nicht
<apollo13> ja mit der mechanischen schon
<PBeck> apollo13: schau dir gpointing-device-settings an
<apollo13> wenn du dort öfters drürcken musst ist sie kapuut
<apollo13> PBeck: nein, hab ich nicht…
<PBeck>  apollo13 nix kaputt, scrollen geht ja
<seven_> ich möchte das eine neu angelegte datei auf meinem Samba share mit den perm. 770 angelegt werden irgendwie bekomm ich das aber nicht hin http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402367/ bei nem dir funktioniert es
<PBeck> macht man das bei samba auch mit umask?
<PBeck> seven_: umask funktioniert umgekehrt
<PBeck> wenns das sein sollte - da muss man die rechte abziehen die man nicht gewähren möchte
<PBeck> seven_: das heißt bei dir müsste jetzt womöglich alle rechte others drin stehen?
<seven_> nö, beim dir funktioniert es ja.. nur wenn ich ne neue datei anlege nicht :(
<kweck> taunix, Das Gerät ist erst knapp ein Jahr alt. Daher hab ich das Anfangs garnicht so in Betracht gezogen. Aber ein Blick rein schadet nicht.
<seven_> villeicht sowas wie force file security mode = 0770 oder so :[
<seven_> *vielleicht
<seven_> nur das der ganze krempel nicht vererbt wird wie in win, bin ich halt nicht gewöhnt
<PBeck> seven_: dann keine ahnung
<seven_> PBeck: kann ma nix machen
<PBeck> doch ich google mal - gegen unwissenheit ist google gewachsen ;)
<PBeck> seven_: kann es sein das die rechte
<PBeck> aus einer anderen gruppe kommen?
<PBeck> seven_: mit welchen rechten werden die dateien erstellt 774?
<seven_> nö, gruppen sind die richtigen nur die permissions sind die Falschen ....
<seven_> PBeck: die rechte sind total komisch, alles ausser delete
<PBeck> seven_: kannst du die komplette config posten?
<seven_> PBeck: mom
<seven_> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402372/
<PBeck> Oft wird vergessen, dass die Zugriffsrechte in der Freigabe und im lokalen Dateisystem stimmen müssen. Erlaubt man z.B. den Zugriff von Gästen auf ein Verzeichnis, so muss der Benutzer nobody bzw. die Gruppe nogroup auch die entsprechenden lokalen Lese-/Schreibrechte in dem Verzeichnis haben. 
<PBeck> seven_: das kann es nicht sein?
<seven_> PBeck: am linux dir stimmen die rechte 770 nur im samba werden sie so nicht weitergegeben
<PBeck> seven_: das writable = no ist doch auch komisch oder?
<PBeck> seven_: mach da mal yes rein, 
<seven_> PBeck: writeable ist doch auf yes readonly ist auf no 
<PBeck> seven_: mal ohne create mode versucht?
<PBeck> du erstellst schon immer neue dateien oder?
<seven_> jaja
<seven_> samba restart und neue datei anlegen
<PBeck> seven_: anders - nimm mal create mask raus
<PBeck> und lass den rest so
<seven_> PBeck: ohne create mask hat die gruppe dann nur noch leserechte 
<PBeck>   seven_ davor hatte sie nochmal?
<PBeck> nur löschen?
<PBeck> seven_: hat das verzeichnis schon die erforderlichen rechte? ansonsten mal verzeichnis und datei neu erzeugen
<seven_> PBeck: alles ausser löschen. das verzeichnis hat die richtigen rechte nur die neu angelegten dateien nicht 
<PBeck> seven_: ersetze mal in der letzten zeile mode durch mask
<PBeck> directory security mask
<PBeck> wert gleich lassen
<seven_> PBeck: bringt auch nix, dir ist ok file nicht
<seven_> PBeck: komischer weise hab ich keine delete rechte kann es aber löschen ?
<bekks> seven_: Woran siehst Du denn, dass Du keine "delete"-Rechte hast?
<seven_> datei rechte maustaste eingenschaften rechte erweitert usw. i
<seven_> ich wollte eingentlich der gruppe full controll geben
 * jokrebel kennt auch nur folgende Rechte: lesen, schreiben, ausführen.
<bekks> seven_: HAst Du ACL im Einsatz?
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Gibt's ein Repository woher ich ein aktuelles texlive bekommen kann? Aktueller als 2009-11?
<bekks> fr00d: http://www.tug.org/texlive/acquire.html
<bekks> Ich empfehle Dir dringend, TeXLive nicht aus einem Repo, sondern manuell nach /usr/local/ zu installieren
<seven_> bekks: wie meinst du ob ich ACL im Einsatz habe ?
<jokrebel> seven_: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_Control_List
<bekks> seven_: GEnau so wie ich die Frage gestellt habe. Hast Du keine ACL im Einsatz, kannst du "delete" gar nicht erst explizit zuordnen.
<seven_> mal lesen ..
<PBeck> bekks: wieso nicht aus den repos?
<PBeck> seven_: ok ich geb mal ab an bekks - der weiß anscheinend mehr ;)
<bekks> PBeck: Weil a) die repos viel zu alt sind, und ich es b) oft genug erlebt habe, dass die Versionen aus den Rpos einfach nur Müll waren.
<bekks> Und da TeXLive einen eigenen Paketmanager mitbringt und sich iirc per default sowieso nach /usr/local/ installiert, kann man es auch direkt "richtig" machen :)
<PBeck> hat bisher für mich gut funktioniert, bin aber auch kein profi-latexer ;)
<fr00d> Naja, bei mir tut's gerade nicht, jetzt probiere ich eben mal die Möglichkeit und wenn das tut mach' ich das ab jetzt auch _richtig_.
<seven_> bekks: ja ich benutze ACL
<kweck> Nochmal ergänzend zu meinem Temperatur-Dingens von vorhin: Ich hab den Proz-Takt jetzt von 2,4 auf 2,1GHz festgenagelt. Nu läufts stabil. Aber sollte das System nicht bei überhitzung automatisch runter takten und damit der Hitze entgegenwirken? 
<bekks> Wie hast Du die ACL gesetzt, mit welchem Befehl?
<bekks> kweck: Nein, nicht zwangsläufig.
<bekks> kweck: Runterfahren ist sinnvoller als noch weiterlaufen lassen. Im ganz harten Fall macht dein BIOS den Rechner einfach aus.
<kweck> Laut Log taktet er aber runter. Angeblich. Ich hab bissl rumgespielt mit dem Takt und kann fast analog dazu die Temp steuern.
<bekks> kweck: Ok. Dann wird deinem Rechner zu heiß, und er fährt irgendwann herunter.
<kweck> Evtl. passen die Schwellen nicht. 
<seven_> bekks: ich hab mir nur die rechte mit getacl angesehen :(
<bekks> seven_: Also hast Du keine ACL im Einsatz.
<bekks> Denn dann hättest du zumindest mal setfacl benutzt.
<seven_> bekks: dann aben nicht, sorry. ich möchte aber nicht am server berechtigungen unter linux vergeben sondern unter samba eine datei erstellen die die richtigen rechte hat.
<bekks> Und welche BErechtigungen genau soll die Datei haben?
<seven_> 0770
<bekks> Zeig doch mal deine smb.conf
<seven_> bekks: [14:34:39] <seven_> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402372/
<bekks> Und wenn Du nun eine Datei anlegst, hat die welche Rechte?
<taunix> kweck, es macht keinen sinn, eine cpu einzubauen, die bei gegebener kühlung keinen maximal-takt fahren kann
<taunix> da ist eher die kühlung irgendwie futsch, wenns nicht maximal geht
<seven_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402377/
<bekks> seven_: Du hast keine ACL im Einsatz. Die Ausgabe ist vollkommen unbrauchbar.
<seven_> bekks: ok und wie setzte ich ACL richtig ein? hast da nen howto oder so ?
<bekks> Du willst keine ACL einsetzen. Du brauchst Sie nicht mal.
<seven_> sondern?
<bekks> Für 0770 braucht man keine ACL.
<seven_> ok
<bekks> ls -lha, das willst Du uns sagen, nachdem Du mit Windows eine neue Datei in dem Share angelegt hast.
<seven_> bekks: -rwxrw-r-- 1 user73 gg_gst14_alle 0 2011-09-04 15:47 TEST.txt
<bekks> Das ist also 0764 - interessant :)
<seven_> :(
<seven_> arrrgh ich werd noch kirre :~)
<seven_> bin erst seit nem halben jahr auf linux ;P
<bekks> Warum authentifiziert dein Samba eigentlich gegen ein Windows AD?
<seven_> damit alle in gg_gst14_alle darauf zugreifen können und müssen
<bekks> Und wozu braucht man ein AD dazu?
<bekks> Wieviele sind denn in gg_gst14?
<seven_> 32
<seven_> und es ändert sich halt pausenlos
<seven_> sollte schon mit dem AD übereinstimmen
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu genau hast Du?
<seven_> 10.04 LTS
<bekks> Hast du Samba neugestartet nach deinen Änderungen an der smb.conf?
<seven_> natürlich
<dAnjou> ich habe hier einen ordner, dessen inhalt (das sind nur dateien) sowohl vom webserver, der als xxx läuft, als auch vom nutzer (user) schreibbar sein soll. also gehört der ordner schonmal user:xxx und hat 775er rechte. wenn jetzt aber der webserver eine datei in dem ordner anlegt, gehört sie xxx:xxx mit den rechten 644, ist also nicht von user schreibbar. wie regel ich das? (am besten ohne irgendwas zusätzliches installieren zu müssen)
<seven_> hab extra die LTS genommen da wir zuerst auf opensuse waren und da hat das ding auch nicht funktioniert
<bekks> seven_: Dann würde ich es mal anders herum angehen. Nimm eine "leere" smb.conf, baue eine Usergruppe, und konfiguriere das so, dass die Dateien 0770 haben. Erst wenn DAS funktioniert, konfigurierst Du die Anbindung an das AD.
<seven_> ok, werd ich mal testen, danke für deine (eure) hilfe !
<dadrc> dAnjou, mit setgid auf das Verzeichnis könntest du zumindest eine bestimmte Besitzergruppe erzwingen, setuid (was eigentlich die Lösung wär) geht angeblich nur bei BSDoiden OS 
<matzexh> hallo, ich benutze unison um 2 ordner syncen zu lassen und bekomme bei einigen dateien und ordnern folgende fehlermeldung:  http://pastebin.com/8p9FsS0S  Die Dateien werden dann wohl auch nicht gesynct. Ich finde keine Möglichkeit die genannte Option in Unison zu setzen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<matzexh> es soll von einem ext4 dateisystem auf ein fat32 gesynct werden, die dateirechte sind mir dabei aber eigentlich recht egal, bzw. brauche ich die nicht wirklich gesetzt
<dadrc> matzexh, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unison#Unterschiedliche-Dateisysteme
<matzexh> dadrc, ah, danke da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht nach zu schauen, ich hatte nur nach dem fehler online gesucht... ich probiers mal aus, danke ;)
<dAnjou> dadrc: jo, das hab ich schon gelesen, aber das is doof, weil ich dazu user der gruppe xxx hinzufügen müsste und das sollte der nutzer ehrlich gesagt nich machen müssen. ich will die webapp ja veröffentlichen und es soll möglichst einfach sein, alles zu installieren und alles wieder loszuwerden. da will ich nich zu sehr auf der nutzerseite rumfummeln.
<dAnjou> obwohl der nutzer zur zeit den nutzer xxx auch erst anlegen müsste
<dAnjou> ich könnte den dateien auch 666 geben
<schweegi> Wie kann ich Vidalia in Unity auf die Whitelist setzen sodass ich beim schließen des Vidalia-Fensters das Icon oben rechts habe?
<Loetmichel> moin!
<Loetmichel> Sacht ma, wo klemmte das noch gleich wenn ich bei jedem DNSzugriff so 5-10s delay habe? da gabs ne lösung für, ich hab sie nur vergessen... ( scheinbar liegt das am Telekom-router W700V) ach ja, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (linuxCNC)
<bekks> Loetmichel: Setz einen anderen DNS in der /etc/resolv.conf
<Loetmichel> stock, grade frisch installiert
<bekks> Und was ist "linuxCNC"?
<Loetmichel> modifizierte 10.04 mit echtzeitkernel
<Loetmichel> für CNCsteuerung
<bekks> Also kein Ubuntu.
<Loetmichel> klar ubunutu, nur modifizierter kernel und EMC2 dabei
<Loetmichel> ansonsten is das ding recht normales 10.043
<Loetmichel> -3
<bekks> Also ein modifiziertes Ubuntu, nicht von Canonical, und damit kein Ubuntu mehr. Done.
<Loetmichel> dann mal tschüss. ich dachte auf freundliche fragen bekommt man auch freundliche antworten statt einen anschiss.
<bekks> Ich habe Dir eine brauchbare Antwort gegeben - und keinen Anschiss.
<schweegi> bekks: nur weil man den Kernel modifiziert heißt es doch nich lange nicht das es kein "ubuntu" mehr ist. Das System bleibt dasselbe, nur das ein anderer Kernel eingesetzt wurde. 
<bekks> Linux Mint hat auch "nur" ein paar andere Pakete - ist aber trotzdem kein Ubuntu. Alles weitere dazu bitte im Offtopic Channel.
<schweegi> bekks: Linux Mint ist auch eine andere Distri, die auf Ubuntu basiert. Gut, das wird jetzt wirklich OT. Also Ende.. 
<maredebianum1> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum ein Synaptics touchpad schon wieder nicht funktioniert? Im GDM gehts noch, wenn GNOME startet, nicht mehr. Ich fand keine relevanten logs dazu.
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: X falsch konfiguriert?
<maredebianum1> Das letzte Mal (ca. vor einem halben Jahr) war es gsynaptics, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, Xorg log sagt nix (keine Fehler, Hardware wird erkannt + konfiguriert).
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<maredebianum1> gsynaptics/xserver-...synaptics de/install hat diesmal nicht geholfen, Natty hier
<dadrc> Steht vielleicht in der ~/.xsession-errors was drin?
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Existiert bei Dir in /etc/X11 eine xorg.conf? Dann bitte die mal Nopasten.
<srtu> hat irgend jemand schonmal mit avidemux gearbeitet?
<srtu> das scheint in ubuntu 10.04 völlig verbuggt zu sein
<ring0> srtu, was ist denn das problem? avidemux tut hier seinen dienst ohne probleme
<srtu> will da mit von der dreambox aufgenommene TS streams bearbeiten, aber ich kann noch net mal auf der zeitleiste springen
<srtu> wenn ich zeitangabe zbsp 10min angebe spribngt der auch nicht, oder die frames angebe, wenn ich die lautstärke runterdrehe läuft der ton dennoch usw usf
<srtu> kurz gesagt das programm scheint überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren
<srtu> oder ist das irgendwie beschränkt auf kleine homevideos
<srtu> hab nen 2hr film in HD den ich schneiden möchte
<srtu> hab aber auch schon nen SD Film versucht
<jokrebel> ,enter? srtu
<shetlandpony> srtu: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<maredebianum1> jokrebel: keine xorg.conf hier (nur xorg.conf.failsafe), .xsession-errors bringt auch nichts in Richtung Maus/Touchpad.
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/synaptic  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad  http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Synaptic vielleicht hilft Dir ja da etwas weiter. Hab hier leider nur nen Desktop.
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Sorry synaptic =|= synaptics -> 2 falsche Links.
<maredebianum1> jokrebel: schon gemerkt ;) Danke 
<maredebianum1>  jokrebel: [solved] http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#GNOME hat die Lösung: es war nicht enabled. gconftool-2 --set hat das korrigiert. Danke euch.
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Gern geschehn
<s|gnal> Hi! Ich suche einen Konsolen-basierten Webbrowser mit JavaScript-Support. Gibt es sowas?
<ppq> s|gnal: ja, schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/links2 an
<ppq> hm, keine ahnung ob die aktuelle version js kann, laut wikipedia wurde das entfernt
<PBeck> ich möchte meine backup festplatte immer ins gleiche verzeichnis unter /media/ mounten. UUID wurde mit blkid ermittelt. Verzeichnis ist erstellt. Beim auto mounten sagt mir gnome nun immer - nur root darf das?
<ppq> s|gnal: man kann aber afaik elinks mit js support bauen. vielleicht ja auch links2, keine ahnung, recherchier das doch einfach mal
<PBeck> UUID=f03ff733-6ca9-463e-bd1e-a35cb1d9d0ce /media/backupdisk defaults 0 0
<ppq> PBeck: ist das die fstab zeile? da fehlt das fs
<PBeck> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<PBeck> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/backupdisk
<jokrebel> PBeck: Automounten? über die fstab?
<PBeck> jokrebel: naja anscheinend ignoriert er die datei nicht, anders würde ich die fehlermeldung nicht deuten
<bekks> PBeck: Mounten darf nur root.
<bekks> Oder bau einen fstab Eintrag, der das auch Usern erlaubt.
<PBeck> ppq: ok habe auto eingetragen
<s|gnal> +ppq: ok, schau ich mir mal an. Danke!
<bekks> PBeck: Wenn die mal nicht da ist, wird dein System gar nicht booten.
<bekks> "noauto,users" wäre sinnvoller.
<ppq> er meinte wohl "auto" als fs
<PBeck> jop genau
<bekks> Wieso trägst Du die überhaupt in die fstab ein?
<bekks> Bau doch eine udev-Regel, die die immer nach /media/backupdisk mounted?
<PBeck> ja wahrscheinlich bin ich auf dem holzweg, ich schau mal nach udev
<ppq> udev hat den vorteil, dass es genau dann gemountet wird, wenn man die hdd anschaltet/ansteckt. und nicht nur beim booten, wie bei der fstab... für ne externe festplatte sinnvoller, ack
<PBeck> jop stimmt, ihr habt recht :) Danke. Sieht genau nachdem aus was ich brauche
<PBeck> fstab entfällt aber nicht wirklich
<PBeck> zum mounten am schluss wird die trotzdem verwendet
<schweegi> gibt es ein IM-Programm fürs Terminal?
<PBeck> ah falsch
<PBeck> schweegi: http://www.lilotux.net/~mikael/mcabber/
<schweegi> PBeck: gibts auch einen der verschiedene Protokolle kann?
<bekks> Ja.
<schweegi> hab grad Finch gefunden
<schweegi> ist das empfehlenswert?
<cupra667> guten abend zusammen
<cupra667> hat jemand kurz zeit für mich für nen kleines installations problem?
<jokrebel> ,frag? cupra667
<shetlandpony> cupra667: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<cupra667> ich hab nen netbook mit ner 320GB Festplatte die ich 50% 50% geteilt habe. 
<cupra667> auf der ersten partition läuft win7 und die 2. halt der freie platz für ubutu
<cupra667> mein problem ist nun das ich es einwandfrei installieren kann
<cupra667> auch einstellen.
<apollo13> das problem hätte ich auch gerne^^
<bekks> :D
<cupra667> aber wenn ich den rechner neu hochfahre lässt sich ubunto nicht mehr starten.
<cupra667> ich hab 10.04, 10.10 und 11.04 probiert
<cupra667> bei allen 3 das selbe :(
<bekks> Mit welcher Fehlermeldung?
<ppq> cupra667: um was für ein netbook handelt es sich? und die fehlermeldung würde mich auch interessieren :)
<cupra667> er ann keine partition finden
 * jokrebel glaskugelt dass das ein Grub-Problem ist.
<cupra667> ein ACER Aspire 1810TZ
<cupra667> Timeline
<bekks> Die genaue exakte Fehlermeldung bitte.
<bekks> Nicht das, was Du meinst, was da steht.
<jokrebel> jo
<cupra667> die habe ich leider nicht komplett aufgeschrieben *floete
<bekks> Dann rproduzier sie halt :)
<cupra667> ich hatte nun erstmal den halben tag verbracht die festplatte neu zu partitionieren und windoof ans laufen zu bringen
<bekks> ,windows? cupra667 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber windows, ich verbinde aber 56 Dinge mit windows. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche windows' zum suchen nach Informationen
<bekks> Sowas. :D
<bekks> ,windoof? cupra667 
<shetlandpony> cupra667, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<cupra667> und bevor ich nun erneut ubunto installiere, wollte ich vielleicht nach ner ursache fragen
<bekks> cupra667: Ohne genaue Fehlermeldung können wir Dir leider nicht helfen.
<bekks> cupra667: Und es heisst "Ubunt_u_"
<cupra667> hmm ok, dann versuche ich mal erneut mein glück :D
<PBeck> hum installiert er vielleicht windows nach ubuntu?
<bazZzti> moin
<bazZzti> ich hab vergessen wie ich meine fernbedienun an dem ubuntu koppel. ich weiss noch das es etwas mit lirc war?
<bazZzti> hat jemand erfahrung mit fernbedienung an einem ubuntu?
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Stichwort lirc
<bazZzti> jop weiss ich noch
<bazZzti> ich probiers nochmal
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Das gibst du dann zusamen mit "ubuntu und wiki" an Google und erhältst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LIRC
<bazZzti> hat geklappt#
<bazZzti> super
<bazZzti> vielen dank
<bazZzti> noch eine frage
<bazZzti> kann ich ein delay in autostart programme einbauen?
<bazZzti> hab kein script sondern lasse sie über den startprozess von ubuntu laufen
<PBeck> es ist schon gewollt das man udev ein skript ausführen lässt das mountet oder soll das doch über die fstab gehen?
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Was willst Du warum beim Starten verzögern? Vielleicht gibt es ja "bessere" Lösungen Deines Problems.
<bazZzti> jokrebel, ja hast recht. und zwar bastel ich nach wie vor an meinem htpc rum. dort habe ich ubuntu und will dort xbmc laufen lassen
<bazZzti> jokrebel, xbmc startet leider bevor eine netzwerkverbindung da ist. das heisst wenn ich in xbmc den server ansteuere fehlt mir die verbindung.
<PBeck> hum mit dem usb datenträger automatisch einbinden artikel wird man doch besser fündig - da kann ich bei RUN auch mount angeben
<bekks> :)
<Gaertner> Hallo
<PBeck> hum wobei in dem beispiel wird das gerät nicht eindeutig bestimmt ..
<jokrebel> bazZzti: so spontan würde mir da (ohne eigene Erfahrung) einfallen, dass man wohl ohne den Networkmanager mit (fällt mir grad nicht ein) das Netzwerk auch schon vor der X-Session hochziehen könnte.
<Gaertner> wie kann ich sun java deinstallieren
<Gaertner> mit dem befehle sudo rm -rf /opt/java ?
<apollo13> so wie du es installiert hast
<apollo13> wtf
<apollo13> man apt-get
<apollo13> wenn du das in opt hast bist selber schuld, du sollst pakete nicht händisch installieren
<PBeck> argh ich bring gerade alles durcheinander -.-
<bazZzti> klingt schonmal nicht schlecht. hast du nen tip wo ich da nachschauen kann wie das geht?
<apollo13> bazZzti: direkt im network manager als system connection markieren
<bazZzti> apollo13, ich werd mal eben suchen.
<apollo13> oder hieß es "available to all users" und man musste nich extra nen flag setzen?!
<bazZzti> system>einstellung>netwzerkverwaltung?
<apollo13> auf jeden fall willst du dort noch autoconnect aktivieren
<apollo13> kA ich hab hier nen applet im panel über das ich hinkomme
<Gaertner> apollo war es für mich ich bin selberschuld
<bazZzti> also der connected sich sowieso automatisch beim start doch leider als letzter dienst sozusagen...
<apollo13> hmm ich würde mich nicht viel rumärgern und das in /etc/network/interfaces eintragen
<bazZzti> und was trag ich da genau ein?
<apollo13> das weiß ich nicht, ich kenn dein netzwerk nicht ;)
<bazZzti> auto lo
<bazZzti> iface lo inet loopback
<bazZzti> das steht jetzt drin
<apollo13> du könntest dem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces lesen
<bazZzti> ich schau mal
<PBeck> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", ATTRS{serial}=="FDC0FD640000000FD0FCAFF1141934",     SYMLINK+="backupdisk", RUN+="/bin/mount -o uid=0,gid=46,umask=007 /dev/back    updisk /media/backupdisk"
<PBeck> [ 6565.906569] EXT3-fs (sdb1): error: unrecognized mount option "uid=0" or missing value
<jokrebel> PBeck: Was willst Du uns damit sagen?
<PBeck>  ich weiß nicht wo ich meinen fehler haben ;)
<PBeck> geht das bei ext3 gar nicht?
<apollo13> irgendwie schaut der mount befehl so oder so putt aus
<apollo13> was soll das updisk dort?
<PBeck> apollo13: da war ein zeilenumbruch beim kopieren, das ist zusammengeschrieben
<bekks> Was soll das updisk denn sein?
<apollo13> bekks: loooooooool
<PBeck> /dev/backupdisk /media/backupdisk - kopierproblem meinerseits
<bekks> ah :D
<apollo13> PBeck: also mein mount listet uid nicht unter den ext3 options
<apollo13> macht imo auch nicht viel sinn
<bekks> Ist unsinnig bei ext3.
<bekks> Man mounted es "ganz normal" und benutzt chmod und chown.
<apollo13> bekks: sag ich ja, du musst schneller tippen :þ
<PBeck> apollo13: bekks wunderbar danke funktioniert :>
<apollo13> dumme frage, für was brauchst du das eigentlich? meine platten mounten automatisch beim anstecken, ohne dass ich an udev rumfummel
<bekks> Meine auch. Und auch immer an denselben Mountpoint.
<PBeck> apollo13: ich wills auf ein bestimmtes verzeichnis mounten damit rsnapshot direkt starten kann
<bekks> Alles was man tun muss, ist dem Dateisystem einen Namen zu geben.
<apollo13> bekks: eben
<bekks> PBeck: Dann setz ein filesystem label.
<bekks> tune2fs -L ...
<apollo13> dann landets in /media/<label> :)
<PBeck> .... jetzt kommt ihr damit ;)
<PBeck> ist das verlässlich? :)
<bekks> Ja.
<apollo13> PBeck: wenn du immer nach den komplizierten wegen fragst^^
<PBeck> dann mach ich das mal so ... wieso nicht gleich ;)
<PBeck> danke ich versuchs
<DreamThief> dammit
<DreamThief> mein firerotz hat sich grad aufgehängt
<jokrebel> PBeck: Vermutlich war Deine Frage falsch formuliert und lies erst mal nur den komplizierten Lösungsansatz zu.
<jokrebel> DreamThief: Flash, oder?
<PBeck> jokrebel: ja ja mach mich nur fertig ;)
<DreamThief> jokrebel: ich versuchs raus zu kriegen
<DreamThief> aber ich befürchts
<PBeck> was setzt ihr zurzeit ein? Alle auf dem Firefox oder wurde der durch chromium abgelöst?
<PBeck> die firefox speicher geschichte geht ja schon länger
<apollo13> ,ot? PBeck 
<shetlandpony> PBeck: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> DreamThief: Vielleicht mal den --safe-mode versuchen?
<PBeck> dann könnt ihr mir gern dort antworten :)
<kweck> Kann ich mit find auch eine Abfrage mit ausschluss machen? D.h. "finde alles AUSSER" ?
<BuZZ-T> mit ! vor dem Ausdruck. Z.B. ! -name "foo"
<kweck> Ahh. Ok, eigentlich logisch. Danke!
<BuZZ-T> gern
<maredebianum1> kweck: -not und Klammerung geht auch, -prune mal ansehen.
<kweck> Supi, danke. Ich probiers mal :)
<cupra667> re so da bin ich wieder mit einer konkreten fehlermeldung
<cupra667> Gave up waiting fpr root device. Common problems:
<cupra667> - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<cupra667> - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
<cupra667> - check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
<bekks> Und hast Du das getan?
<cupra667> - Missing modules (cat /proc/modules :ls /dev)
<cupra667> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/bla bla does not exist
<cupra667> und nun häng ich in der busyBox v1.15.3 fest
<cupra667> ich hab wie gesagt neu installiert und neu gebooted
<cupra667> ich weiß nicht, ws ich jetzt tun kann :(
<cupra667> was
<cupra667> der wartet jetzt auf nen befehl von mir (inittamfs)
<jokrebel> cupra667: welches Grub?
<cupra667> kannst du was damit anfangen? @bekks
<cupra667> weiß ich leider nicht @jokrebel
<cupra667> ich sarte nochmal eben den lappy
<jokrebel> cupra667: welches ubuntu?
<cupra667> GNU Grub Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<cupra667> ich hab Ubuntu 10.10 installiert
<cupra667> wenn ich es von USB Stick laufen lasse , läuft es ohne probleme
<jokrebel> cupra667: Hört sich an als wäre die Grub-Installation irgendwie schief gelaufen. Hier gibt es u.A. Reparaturanleitungen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2
<cupra667> ich kann auswählen Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic und das gleich in der recovery mode
<cupra667> aha danke ich schau mal. ich hab den alles selber machen lassen. also er hat den grub automatisch installiert
<rumpe1> cupra667, haste du die uuids gecheckt?
<jokrebel> cupra667: Du hattest Da aber nicht noch bei der Installation ne exteren Platte/Strick dran, der jetzt nicht mehr dran ist?
<cupra667> ja doch. ich hab von dem stick aus installiert und zwar mit Sardu der dann die ISO erstellt hat
<cupra667> hmm jetzt hat der beim 2. reboot komplett durchgestartet
<bekks> Was ist "Sardu"?
<cupra667> das hab ich aus ner heftCD, damit kannst du einen usb stick mit einer ausgewählen linux distri bestücken und von dort aus installieren, da mein netbook ja kein cd-rom hat
<DreamThief> und wieso nicht einfach unetbootin?
<cupra667> öhm naja das hab ich eben erst beim googlen nach dem fehler gefunden :D
<DreamThief> ^^
<jokrebel> gn8
<cupra667> @bekks meinst du auch, wie jokrebel gesagt hat, das er den usb-stick vermisst hat, den ich zum installieren benutzt habe?
<cupra667> den sollte ich ja entfernen zum reboot
<cupra667> ok ich sag mal danke. ich lass jetzt meine frau wieder an ihren rechner :D
<cupra667> gn8 @ll
<PBeck> cupra667: geht noch einfacher - bootmedium mit ubuntu selbst erstellen
<Jan_> Hi
<Jan_> Hallo
<k1l> ha Jan_ 
<MasterOfDisaster> Servus Jan_ 
<Jan_> Was haltet ihr schon von Ubuntu 11.10
<rumpe1> ,oneiric? Jan_ 
<shetlandpony> Jan_: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<auftisch> was ist daran falsch?  time -o test --append                       -o: Befehl nicht gefunden
<MasterOfDisaster> auftisch: probiers mit /usr/bin/time
<MasterOfDisaster> shell builtin kennt -o nicht
<k1l> auftisch: genau, es gibt 2 time befehle, der eine ist sehr kastriert
<auftisch> so klappt es, danke!
<auftisch> das is nich gut, verwechslungsgefahr
<apollo13> erkennt man solche befehle eigentlich irgendwie?
<apollo13> vor allem da ja which time das richtige anzeigt
<MasterOfDisaster> apollo13: mit which
<apollo13> MasterOfDisaster: haha
<apollo13> MasterOfDisaster: eben nicht, das zeigt ja richtigerweise /usr/bin/time an
<MasterOfDisaster> time: shell reserved word
<MasterOfDisaster> aus zsh
<apollo13> meh, irgendwann muss ich mir zsh auch mal angucken^^
<apollo13> aber irgendwie reichts mir dass ich ksh halbwegs kennen muss :/
<MasterOfDisaster> der ksh, der tcsh und der csh bin ich bis jetzt noch entkommen
<MasterOfDisaster> ich hoff das ändert sich nicht
<apollo13> [x] du musstest noch nie mit AIX arbeiten :)
<MasterOfDisaster> allerdings
<apollo13> aber mal abgesehen davon, ist zsh mit bash compatibel
<apollo13> also im sinne von den problemen die es damals mit dash und bash gab
<MasterOfDisaster> ich hab schon genug mit IBM Produkten zu tun
<MasterOfDisaster> ich hör immer nur das Geschimpfe der Kollegen, die mit der Aleph Installation rumspielen müssen
<apollo13> (das wird offtopic, bleiben wir lieber bei meiner kompatibilitätsfrage)
<MasterOfDisaster> jo, vielleicht fällt wem was ein
<Jan_> Kann man sich eigentlich ein acc erstellen
<k1l> ,nicksetup? Jan_ 
<shetlandpony> Jan_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<k1l> aber alles andere dazu bitte in #freenode oder vlt bei uns im offtopic
<Jan_> danke
<Jan_> hat jemmand von euch erfahrung  mit itunes  unter ubuntu
<bekks> bestimmt hat jemand damit erfahrung.
<bekks> ,frag? Jan_ 
<shetlandpony> Jan_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Longbottom> apollo13: type time ergibt: time is a shell keyword
<Jan_> ja also ich habe die aktuelle version von itunes instaliert bekommen nur leider erkennt man nichts ich wollte wissen ob die bei eucht funkt und wie ihr das gemacht hat oder welche version  mit wine compitabel ist
<k1l> ,wine? Jan_ 
<shetlandpony> Jan_, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> Longbottom: kudos
<k1l> Jan_: unten ist die appdb verlinkt. da kannst du nachschauen welche version am besten funktioniert (den text lesen, nicht nur den status angucken!)
<evilgen> hallo, ich weiß es passt hier nicht rein aber hat Ylmf einen eigenen Kanal oder kann man sich auch von Ubuntu-User beraten lassen (Ylmf ist Ubuntu)
<bekks> Was ist Ylmf?
<evilgen> Ylmf ist ein nachbau von den Japaner von Windows basierend aud Linux(Ubuntu)
<MasterOfDisaster> *schauder*
<Fuchs> evilgen: gehoert hier nicht hin, ist so, 
<bekks> Ah, www.ylmf.org - das ist ein eigenes OS - also kein Ubuntu.
<evilgen> http://www.ylmf.org
<Fuchs> evilgen: /msg alis list *ylmf* 
<Fuchs> (kurz: sieht nicht danach aus, dass die auf freenode was haben) 
<evilgen> kein eigenes os. es ist ubuntu mit design von windows
<MasterOfDisaster> evilgen: -> query
<bekks> Der Entwickler sagt, es ist ein eigenes OS. :)
<ZeroMC> Based on Ubuntu 10.04
<ZeroMC> das zumindest
<evilgen> Sind ja Japaner aber es ist basierend auf Ubuntu, sonst hätte ich ja den Ubuntu Software-Cenetr nicht
<evilgen> Hauptsächlich ist nur der Design von windows. Alles andere ist ubuntu
<ZeroMC> ausserdem sind es chinesen :P
<ZeroMC> In the beginning it was based on Ubuntu, but starting from version 4.0 it adopted custom package management (called YPK) and system installer, though the underlying live medium is still built using Ubuntu's Casper tool.
<ZeroMC> also nix fuer hier
<evilgen> ich hab Ylmf 3.0  weil 4.0 nur auf chinesich gibt und englisch vlt.
<evilgen> Also noch ubuntu
<evilgen> Ich komm zum problem
<guntbert> evilgen: noch immer nicht ubuntu
<evilgen> 4.0 ist non-ubuntu
<evilgen> 3.0 ist ubuntu
<evilgen> sonst würden die befehle hier nicht laufen
<bekks> Unsinn.
<apollo13> weder noch ist ubuntu
<bekks> Fast 99% aller Befehle laufen auf jedem Linux.
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> koennte man die Diskussion bitte sein lassen, und das alles nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben? Danke. 
<evilgen> aber bei Kanotix und Freedos sind alle anders
<Skullcrasher> wie kann ich denn den standard bildschirm ändern?
<Skullcrasher> hab laptop mit externem
<Skullcrasher> so das halt die hautpmenüleiste auf dem anderen is
<sdx23> Skullcrasher: Das ist die Option "primary", falls die mit dem grafischen Tool nicht zu setzen ist, per xrandr.
<Skullcrasher> ich hab halt arandr als tool
<Skullcrasher> da hab ich mal nix gefunden
<frank> moin
<tokam> was muss man beachten wenn man anwendungsstarter auf dem desktop über die console anlegen will? 
<tokam> reicht es die .desktop dateien von User A zu User B zu kopieren? 
<auftisch> wie geht das mit tar --verify wenn es immer das führende / entfernt? obwohl ich in / bin, is der check nicht erfolgreich
<tokam> hallo, wenn ich den user aus gnome heraus über das panel wechsle verschwindet beim nm-applet beim neuen user
<tokam> ist das problem bekannt, wie kann man es beheben?
<tokam> ich möchte einen bug melden! 
<tokam> Wenn man eine bestehende VPN Verbindung für Systemweite Nutzung freigibt geht in diesem Schritt das Passwort verloren.
<DreamThief> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<baccenfutter> tokam: aber wohl kaum im irc...
<TheInfinity> ,bugs? tokam
<shetlandpony> tokam: siehe https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs [bug reports]
<k1l_> tokam: wende dich am besten an launchpad.net. dort findest du bereits gemeldete bugs und kannst ggf einen neuen anlegen
<k1l_> o0(nicht mal in ruhe zuende tippen kann man hier :p)
<DreamThief> :D
<tokam> kann es einer aus dem channel für mich übernehmen 
<tokam> der ruhm gehört ihm. 
<DreamThief> weil?
<MasterOfDisaster> tokam: ist wie beim Doktor - es kann kein anderer sagen was dir weh tut...
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-27
<ben1u> Wie heißt ein Programm wo man Textdateien einlesen kann und dann z.B. durch Pfeil links oder so zwischen diesen Blättern kann? Hab hier 300 files.
<dAnjou> pager
<dAnjou> less kann das
<dAnjou> aber frag mich nich nach der genauen taste :P
<ben1u> less, ja? und wie mach ich das konkret?
<ben1u> hmm
<dAnjou> less *.txt
<ben1u> achso :D
<dAnjou> zum editieren nimmt man dann nano oder vim
<dAnjou> die koennen das auch
<ben1u> wollte nur meine alte sms lesen ^^ danke dAnjou 
<niklasfi> hallo, hat jemand von euch mal 'time' mit der -o (--output) option benutzt? diese ist in man time dokumentiert, aber wenn ich sie benutzen will (time --output=time.log "echo hello") bekomme ich "-o: Befehl nicht gefunden."
<dAnjou> is schon merkwürdig
<dAnjou> niklasfi: ah, time is ein shell built-in
<niklasfi> ahh
<niklasfi> danke
<dAnjou> niklasfi: probier command time -o /tmp/what ping heise.de
<dAnjou> also "command time -o /tmp/what ping heise.de"
<niklasfi> ich wollte es gerade mit /usr/bin/time probieren, aber command kannte ich noch nicht
<obscura> wie kann ich zum Testen die CPU voll auslasten?
<obscura> kann mich daran erinnern, dass es dafür mal ein Konsolenprogramm gab, an den Namen kann ich mich jedoch nicht mehr erinnern
<sdx23> obscura: cpuburn
<obscura> danke
<dephx> Hallo, kennt jemand eine gute php datenbank klasse?
<dephx> sorry, falscher channel
<W8uiE5> habe jede menge updates auf einer ubuntu 10.04 nachgeholt und dann restart ausgewählt. das war vor 10 minuten. mit shutdown -r now bin ich vorsichtig, da ich nicht weiß, ob das system noch vor dem herunterfahren an den updates arbeitet. was denkt ihr?
<LetoThe2nd> W8uiE5: ubuntu arbeitet nicht beim runterfahren an updates oder so, das ist ne reine windows-unsitte.
<LetoThe2nd> W8uiE5: es arbeitet genau dann an updates, wenn es dir das sagt
<W8uiE5> LetoThe2nd: soll ich einfach mal shutdown -r now feuern?
<LetoThe2nd> W8uiE5: sehe ich kein problem.
<W8uiE5> LetoThe2nd: Ok, danke. Hoffe die Maschine kommt wieder hoch. Ist remote... . (-:
<LetoThe2nd> tja mei.
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> wie kann ich per script/terminal befehl bestimmte werte in config datein oder allg datein ändern ?!
<dadrc> Texteditor deiner Wahl
<LetoThe2nd> SpeeFak: mit editor öffnen, ändern, den editor schliessen :)
<dadrc> Oder, falls es komplett automatisiert sein muss, sed -i
<dadrc> Das sollte man aber sehr gut testen vorher
<LetoThe2nd> und sehr gut wissen was man da tut :P
<SpeeFak> LetoThe2nd, ja aber per script ?! das soll automatisch laufen durch ein script
<SpeeFak> hab nen script um linux als router laufen zu lassen und die LAN IP wir abgefragt und eben diese IP muss in die dnsmasq config rein
<SpeeFak> beim vdr hab ich ein ähnlichen problem mit dem vdrsp port, ich will nicht die ganz config neu schreiben oder eine config dfatei drüber kopieren sondern nur den einen wert in zeile 5 ziffer 1-5 z.b.
<W8uiE5> bekomme für ein paar updates solche meldungen: W: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imagemagick/libmagickcore2_6.5.7.8-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden 404  Not Found [IP: ...
<dadrc> W8uiE5, mal ein apt-get update vorher durchlaufen lassen
<k1l> W8uiE5: das paket gibts nicht mehr (geh mal auf die url)
<k1l> W8uiE5: immer vorher ein apt-get update laufen lassen
<W8uiE5> ok, danke. geht nun
<BigKing> wie kann ich den druckerspooler neustarten.
<BigKing> der hat anscheinend keine Verbinung zum Drucker-Server (Hardware-Gerät)
<BigKing> ach... sorry, guten Tag
<BigKing> ;)
<ppq> BigKing, sudo service cups restart
<ppq> geht irgendwo irgendwie auch per gui
<BigKing> ne ist gut... reicht schon
<BigKing> muss mal schauen, ob er jetzt druckt
<BigKing> ne tut er nicht... muss mal grad den Rechner neustarten :( bis gleich
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> unter "Systemüberwachung" sehe ich nur einen Kern. Hab aber 2. kann das nen temporärer anzeigefehler sein? 
<subz3r0> kann gerade nicht rebooten. Sonst würde ich es direkt mal testen. Sonst jmd. ne idee woran das liegen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: wenn htop ihn auch nicht anzeigt, dann mal schauen ob er in /proc/cpuinfo steht. wenn nicht, ist er vermutlich im bios or per kernel parameter abgeschaltet
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd, wo würde ich das denn sehen im htop?
<k1l> oben bei den balken
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: oben bei den balken. da ist einer pro kern
<subz3r0> steht nur: CPU [ |||||||||||||||||||||||||||]
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: [x] sie haben verloren :P
<subz3r0> check ich nicht. wie kann sowas kommen? Hab mit sicherheit "nichts" umgestellt
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: war es denn schon jemals anders?
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd, was sollte in der /proc/cpuinfo stehen? also welcher eintrag zu x kernen
<subz3r0> ja sicherlich. vor x tagen waren noch beide kerne da
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: viele hersteller liefern ihre systeme immer noch mit SMP disabled aus.
<subz3r0> aber es lief doch vorher
<subz3r0> also 100% 2 kerne erkannt
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: keine ahnung. aber wie gesagt, ich würde jetzt mal bios und kommandozeile überprüfen.
<k1l> subz3r0: probier mal nen alten kernel aus
<subz3r0> bios hab ich auch nichts umgestellt
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: gutes argument
<subz3r0> k1l, da bin ich mir zu 98% sicher, dass der kernel vorher lief
<W8uiE5> libglib2.0-dev: Hängt ab: libglib2.0-0 (=2.24.0-0ubuntu4), aber es wird 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 installiert. was kann ich tun?
<subz3r0> den neusten gibts ja schon paar tage. und vor paar tagen war ich noch in der systemüberwachung drin, da war alles noch ok
<k1l> W8uiE5: ppas drin?
<subz3r0> egal, muss ich hier eben abbrechen und mal rebooten. bis gleich
<W8uiE5> k1l: was meinst du? apt-get update hab ich gemacht
<k1l> W8uiE5: ob du ppas nutzt, die da pakete zwischendrücken und dann solche probleme erzeugen wie du sie gerade hast
<W8uiE5> k1l: weiß nicht. wie stell ich das fest?
<BigKing> hallo, auch noch dem Neustart druckt der Drucker nicht... wrude von mir nichts am Drucksystem verändert oder umgestellt... ging sonst immer ;(
<BigKing> cups neustart ging... aber keine Ahnung warum er nicht druckt
<BigKing> kann da jemand mit ideen weiterhelfen?
<jokrebel> W8uiE5: Paste mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und gib uns den Link zu dem NoPaste-Dienst hier rein.
<k1l> W8uiE5: nopaste mal nen "ls -alR /etc/apt" und ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<W8uiE5> http://paste2.org/p/2159111
<subz3r0> versteh das mal einer.... Der Kern ist wieder da nach nem reboot. mhh? :)
<k1l> W8uiE5: kommt der fehler immernoch?
<subz3r0> hab auch wieder den gleichen kernel genommen
<W8uiE5> k1l: ja
<k1l> W8uiE5: zeig mal im paste
<W8uiE5> libglib2.0-dev: Hängt ab: libglib2.0-0 (=2.24.0-0ubuntu4), aber es wird 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 installiert.
<k1l> W8uiE5: sudo apt-get install -f
<W8uiE5> k1l: Was mir auffält: dort steht:  "aber es wird 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 installiert." Wenn ich nach libglib2.0-0 suche wird mir angezeigt, dass es bereits installiert ist. und zwar 2.24.1-0ubuntu1
<subz3r0> werd da demnächst mal mehr drauf achten. Das system war auch irgendwie langsamer gerade. Sonst noch jemand ne Idee woran sowas liegen könnte? Also das sowas von jetzt auf gleich passiert?
<Kniggedigge> hi leute, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine neuere version von libavformat-dev installiere? hab 11.4, wird für bino benötigt...
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: am sinnvollsten per apt-pinning
<W8uiE5> k1l: hälst du -f für eine gute lösung?
<Kniggedigge> sdx23: kannst du mir da kurz was zu sagen? ich weiß nicht wo ich ne neuere version finden könnte...
<k1l> W8uiE5: ich weiß ja nicht, was du da per hand zwischeninstalliert hast
<W8uiE5> k1l: per hand? ich nutz immer apt
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: in den Quellen von beispielsweise 12.04. Damit das kein Durcheinander gibt verwendet man Pinning.
<W8uiE5> k1l: -f geht auch nicht
<W8uiE5> http://paste2.org/p/2159170
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: Apt-Pinning nennt man eine Technik, bei der in der sources.list verschiedene Paketquellen bevorzugt werden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<partikel> hm...irgend wie gehen meine Kopfhörer nicht vorne
<Kniggedigge> jupp soweit war mir das auch klar sdx23, jetzt ist nur die frage wo ich die benötigten libs herkriege, habe rausgefunden dass die erst in precise vorhanden sind… ich bin aber bei 11.4
<partikel> kann man kmix irgendwie so einstellen das die vorderen Kopfhörer erkannt werden?
<k1l> W8uiE5: nur sudo apt-get install -f
<Hardcore> gibts auch ne ubuntu distro wo direkt openbox dabei ist?
<dadrc> Hardcore, lubuntu benutzt Openbox
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: Eben. Also trägst du Precise-Quellen in die sources.list ein und setzt dann das Pinning entsprechend, weil sonst alles kaputt geht.
<Kniggedigge> und damit zerschieße ich mir nicht alles sdx23 ? :)
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: wenn richtig gemacht nicht, nein.
<W8uiE5> k1l: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.  der fehler kommt wieder
<Hardcore> dadrc: ich dachte lxde?
<k1l> W8uiE5: komisch, der scheint die paketlisten nicht zu updaten.
<dadrc> Hardcore, lxde hat aber keinen eigenen Window-Manager, die benutzen Openbox, soweit ich weiß
<k1l> W8uiE5: weil siehe hier lucid vs lucid-updates oben
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: effektiv brauchst du den Abschnitt "pinning per release" und dann die Lib mit apt-get install -t precise libwasauchimmer # installieren.
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/libglib2.0-dev
<Kniggedigge> ich lese mich mal durch sdx23 
<Kniggedigge> sdx23: also müsste ich erstmal das ppa von precise einbinden? und dann mit dem von dir genannten command die lib installieren?
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: Quelle, nicht PPA. Und vor dem Installieren erstmal das Pinning setzen.
<Kniggedigge> sdx23: und wie setze ich das so, dass sonst nix drau installiert wird? Pin-Priority -1 ?
<W8uiE5> k1l: hab die ppa hinzugefügt und mache nun apt-get-update
<sdx23> Kniggedigge: wie im genannten Abschnitt beschrieben. Lies doch mal die Wiki-Seite.
<Kniggedigge> negativer Wert: Version wird nicht installiert
<sdx23> Ja, aber es reicht, wenn du 11.04 als Release pinnst.
<Kniggedigge> aso ok
<Kniggedigge> mit pin priority 1000 dann…? sdx23 
<Kniggedigge> ne dann macht er es nicht :)
<W8uiE5> k1l: ok, nun geht es. danke
<Kniggedigge> it works, danke sdx23 ;)
<SDI> guten tag alle
<idzboy> braeuchte mal hilfe
<idzboy> bin neu mit linux 
<idzboy> wollte in conky bei audaccious  die schrift vom titel als laufschrift haben 
<herbstleyd> Frage stellen und hoffen das jemand da ist der helfen kann!
<idzboy> weil man sieht nicht den ganzen titel am ende fehlt immer was 
<Hardcore> hat von euch jemand ppasearch ans laufen bekommen unter 12.04
<Fuchs> idzboy: wenn http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/conky  und die verlinkten Seiten keine Antwort liefern: es gibt #conky  hier  (englisch) 
<sdx23> idzboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965059
<Hardcore> wenn ich ppa:wrinkliez/ppasearch hinzufügen will dann findet er die pakete nicht
<idzboy> danke fuchs danke sdx23 werd mal durch lesen obwohl die von fuchs hab ich durch 
<Fuchs> idzboy: nimm das von sdx23, scheint so, als ob das noch nicht im Wiki gelandet ist :) 
<sdx23> Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man es nicht gerne dem Wiki hinzufügen darf.
<passt2> tach allerseits
<passt2> habe eine frage zu testdisk
<passt2> ich möchte auf einer festplatte per undelete einzelne dateien wiederherstellen
<passt2> kann man die liste der möglicherweise wiederherzustellenden dateien in eine datei umleiten?
<Fuchs> ich kenne nun undelete nicht, aber wenn es die Datei auf stdout ausgibt, dann geht das wie ueblich mit >> /pfad/zu/toller/textdatei
<ppq> afair hat das eine ncurses oberfläche mit scrollbarer dateiliste. nicht ideal... aber kann mich auch irren
<passt2> undelete ist ein funktion von testdisk
<passt2> nichts eigentständiges
<idzboy> mh schade nbekomms nicht hin
<idzboy> steht der txt immer noch
<idzboy> >${scroll 25 1 [--datatype=AL]}
<idzboy> sdas soll man einfuegen
<idzboy> mh nur wo
<_stemmi_> hi, wenn ich ein aktuelles ubuntu auf ner SSD installieren möchte, muss ich da noch was bestimmtes beachten, oder werden die optimierungen alle bereits automatisch vom installer angewendet?
<herbstleyd> ich hab da noch nie was beachtet.. einfach isntallieren.. wie auf ne hdd
<_stemmi_> naja es gibt ja schon ein paar technische dinge, z.B. der TRIM-Befehl
<herbstleyd> das macht alles die SSD selbst
<herbstleyd> i.d.R nicht das OS
<herbstleyd> wenn ubuntu dein festplattencontroller erkennt dann brauchst du eigentlich nix zu machen
<_stemmi_> ok, thx
<herbstleyd> np :)
<_stemmi_> kann ich mit gparted logische partitionen in primäre konvertieren?
<Miller42> _stemmi_: nein. Nicht ohne Datenverlust
<_stemmi_> hm
<_stemmi_> könnte es theoretisch irgendwo probleme geben, wenn ich es als logische partition belassen? ist eh nur für daten...
<xreal> Hat noch jemand einen aktuellen Kronkorken von Krombacher da?
<jokrebel_> _stemmi_: Was befürchtest Du? Dass ne logische Partition weniger datensicherheit hat oder wie?
<jokrebel_> !ot > xreal
<kubine> xreal: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Miller42> wenn noch keine Daten auf der Partition sind, kannst du sie ja löschen und eine primäre anlegen
<xreal> kubine: Ich brauche support und verwende Ubuntu in einer VM :)
<_stemmi_> keine ahnung..ungeahnte technische probleme?
<_stemmi_> aber scheinbar sollte das alles kein problem
<Miller42> logische Partitionen gibt es seit 20 Jahren. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich eine sshfs aufbaue und dann vergesse zu trennen. (kommt öfters vor) Dann kommt es mir so vor als ob das System sehr zäh wird. Kann man das Trennen erzwingen. (Verbindung ist ja eh weg)
<nomike> hi
<nomike> wenn ich manuell in der "/etc/hosts" was eintrage und neu boote sind die Einträge wieder weg. Wo muss ich die eintragen damit die persistent bleiben?
<bekks> nomike: Was trägst du denn da genau ein?
<nomike> ich hab nen neuen server den ich grad am testen bin, der einen alten server ersetzen soll. Und der neue hat derzeit eine andere IP und einen anderen hostname. Am Ende sollen IP und Hostname vom bestehenden live system übernommen werden.
<nomike> Und weil ich die Kiste ja testen muss, muss ich den alten Hostname auf die neue IP umbiegen...
<bekks> Und benutzt Du derzeit DHCP?
<nomike> ja
<nomike> in meinem home-WLAN
<bekks> Benutz eine statische IP, dann kannst du auch den Eintrag in der /etc/hosts beliebig anpassen.
<bekks> Aktuell wird der durch DHCP immer wieder "überschrieben".
<nomike> ich hab gesehen es gibt eine /etc/avahi/hosts"
<nomike> du meinst der dhcpclient ändert das file...hmmm...
<dAnjou> ich würd mal eher auf den network-manager tippen (achtung: kein plan von nix)
<nomike> oopps..hab grad meine verbindung  verloren....ich sollte mich offline damit spielen...aber danke für den tipp, jetzt weiss ich in welcher Richtung ich suchen muss..
<bekks> Da gibt es nichts zu suchen.
<nomike> dAnjou, danke
<nomike> cu
<bekks> Verwende eine statische IP...
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-28
<arealifestyle> hi
<arealifestyle> funktioniert cs go mit wine und bumblebee?
<nevchen> arealifestyle:  am besten google oder die wine db befragen
<tux33> guten morgen
<tux33> wie kann ich das ziel download verzeichnis bis iceweasel aendern?
<tux33> *bei
<tux33> ist nicht so wichtig, danke
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<rhagu> hi, ich habe ein problem mit ubuntu und habe dazu schon einen thread bei ubuntuusers.de und bei den ubuntu forums erstelllt, da beide langsam in der liste versinken, interessiert es mich, was da quasi die nächste Stufe in Sachen "Support" wäre.
<Hardcore> gibt es in ubuntu auch sowas wie in archlinux das aur?
<apollo13> Hardcore: nein
<apollo13> rhagu: support bei canonical einkaufen
<apollo13> wobei das je nach problem auch nicht zielführend ist
<rhagu> apollo13 ich hab ja mit absicht support in "" gesetzt, es ist einfach zu umständlich vor jede Frage zu schreiben "Ich weiß, dass ubuntu ein community Projekt ist und bin dankbar für jeden, der unentgeltlich in foren, irc usw anderen leuten hilft"
<apollo13> nunja geduld hilft oft mal, sonst kannst ja noch mailinglisten oder die englischen channels/foren versuchen
<rhagu> Ich habe mir auch mal launchpad angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das auch ein guter Ort wäre
<k1l_> Hardcore: man könnte die PPAs damit vergleichen
<k1l_> !wf > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<apollo13> k1l_: der vergleich würde imo hinken ;)
<rhagu> k1l http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/modprobe-blacklisting-nicht-mit-e1000e/  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2047533
<kubine> Title: modprobe blacklisting nicht mit e1000e? › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> apollo13: es ist nicht das gleiche, aber vom verständnis her ist das auch eine einfache möglichkeit, wie user eigene pakete anbieten können.
<apollo13> so gesehen schon, ppa sind halt binärpakete
<apollo13> rhagu: verstehe ich das richtig, du willst die intel karte komplett durchschleifen?
<rhagu> apollo13 leider nicht, eine soll noch für die dom0 übrig bleiben, ansonsten würde blacklisten wohl ausreichen
<apollo13> rhagu: okay, mal langsam, wie viele netzwerkkarten hast du?
<rhagu> apollo 6
<apollo13> und wieso willst du dafür xen-pciback verwenden? ich hab hier 5 karten drin stecken, die dom0 sieht die alle und managed die halt für die domUs
<apollo13> ich mein erwartest du dir einen geschwindigkeitsgewinn oder was?
<rhagu> apollo13 ja
<apollo13> im thread wäre vlt noch sinnvoll zu erwähnen was du auf welchen maschinen ausführst, das geht imo irgendwie nicht klar hervor
<rhagu> apollo13 wie meinst du das?
<apollo13> naja in http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/modprobe-blacklisting-nicht-mit-e1000e/ steht zb "- Ich habe eine /etc/modprobe.conf angelegt: " -- wo? dom0, domU etc? auch wenn es vlt für dich offensichtlich ist und für manch anderen auch, ich kann ja nicht ausschließen dass du das am falschen system machst
<kubine> Title: modprobe blacklisting nicht mit e1000e? › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> und wichtig, welche xen version hast du?
<apollo13> und hast du xen-pciback im kernel oder als module
<rhagu> apollo13 ok, werd ich noch dazuschreiben, aber es scheint schon ein sehr unübliches problem zu sein, oder?
<apollo13> das auf jeden fall, ich würde da ja eher auf xen mailinglisten fragen
<apollo13> ich verwende zb xen schaue aber nicht ins forum für xen probleme, xen ist dafür schon zu speziell
<apollo13> either way, wennst mir die gefragten infos in nen paste schupfst oder den thread aktualisierst kann ich dir vlt nen paar tipps geben
<apollo13> vor allem hab ich noch nie blacklisting gebraucht für pci passthrough
<rhagu> apollo13 blacklist war für mich nur ein testwerkzeug um zu sehen, ob die dateien von mir auch abgearbeitet werden, ob es also an den dateien liegt oder am install kommando
<apollo13> rhagu: Ich kann http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Xen_PCI_Passthrough empfehlen
<kubine> Title: Xen PCI Passthrough - Xen (at wiki.xen.org)
<apollo13> vor allem genau schauen ob und wie du xen-pciback verwendest, eg kernel module oder einkompiliert
<rhagu> apollo13 Da hab ich das install tg3 /sbin/modprobe pciback ; /sbin/modprobe --first-time --ignore-install tg3 ja her :-D
<apollo13> also hast du xen-pciback als module?
<rhagu> apollo13 und wie gesagt für die TV Karte klappt es auch super, nur der e1000e Treiber zickt rum, deswegen gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es nichts xen spezifisches ist
<apollo13> denn einfacher ist es wenns einkompiliert ist, denn dann ist der e1000e treiber zu spät zum grabben :)
<rhagu> da habe ich wegen updates eigentlich gehofft dass ich daran vorbeikomme, aber es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen ...
<apollo13> außerdem würde ich aktuellsten e1000e treiber von intel holen und nicht die gepackagte
<apollo13> (falls sich da die versionen ändern)
<apollo13> btw, wenn du aktuell kein performance problem hast würde ich mir das mit pciback sparen
<apollo13> ich fahr hier 1000mbit virtualisiert mit ordentlichen throughput
<rhagu> hast du da ein leicht verständliches howto?
<apollo13> für was?
<rhagu> für das einrichten virtualisierter NICs
<apollo13> in dem fall nicht wirklich, ich fahre inzwischen Citrix Xenserver und kein eigenes Xen mehr
<apollo13> aber xen richtet afaik in der default install eh für alles bridges ein
<rhagu> mhm kk, ich schau mal, aber es wird wohl auf kernel kompilieren oder ne bridge rauslaufen
<apollo13> ich bekomm hier (so als richtwert, sprich mtu ist nur 1500 etc) ohne tuning auf 932 Mbits/sec via iperf über einen switch zum server
<rhagu> das hört sich gut an, sollte wohl auch für mich reichen
<Hardcore> k1l_: kann man die PPAs auch komfortabel über die konsole durchsuchen und sachen installieren?
<k1l_> Hardcore: es gibt da glaube ich was, aber nichts direkt von ubuntu
<Hardcore> ok
<Hardcore> kennt jemand ein gutes tool um tastenkombos an executes zu binden?
<Hardcore> zb meta4+enter terminal auf
<k1l_> Hardcore: welches ubuntu? welcher desktop?
<Hardcore> k1l_: 12.04 openbox
<Hardcore> bei openbox gibt es obkeys aber da gibt es nur "Execute" aber kann da nirgends auswählen welcher befehl ausgeführt werden soll
<k1l_> bei unity legt man nen starter in den launcher un drückt dann nur super und die zahl die dann erscheint :)
<stevieh> moinmoin
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich hab seit drei Tagen mal 12.04 auffe Platte und bei totem vertauschte Farben. Früher gabs da mal ein Thema mit nvidia, aber in der Kiste ist ne Intel Grafik ... uuuund: in den Einstellungen der Anzeige bei Totem sind keine Farbregler...
<stevieh> vlc macht richtige farben btw.
<k1l_> stevieh: hast du auch alle codecs?
<k1l_> vlc bringt eigene codecs mit
<stevieh> k1l_: naja, da totem das video abspielt, sollte der codec doch da sein, oder?
<k1l_> !codecs > stevieh 
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs  
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<butze> hey - ich würde gerne die dateierweiterung php immer mit eclipse öffnen. da eclipse nun ein java-programm ist (oder vielleicht auch aus anderen gründen?) kann ich das nicht per rechtsklick auf eine php-datei->'eigenschaften' -> 'öffnen mit' auswählen, da eclipse dort nicht erscheint. wie kann ich dennoch eclipse für php-dateien registrieren?
<sdx24> Öffnen mit, dort den ganzen Pfad angeben.
<butze> sdx24, hmm - da fehlt mir irgendwie das feld - ich kann nur voreingestellte anwendungen auswählen...
<ring2> butze, was nutzt du denn? unity, gnome3 oder etwas anderes?
<butze> gnome2 auf 11.10
<butze> ring2, sorry, doch gnome3 - aber im gnome2 style
<ring2> also gnome-panel?
<butze> ring2, ja
<ring2> butze, bei gnome-panel kannst du doch auch in dem "öffnet mit" reiter von eigenschaften "andere anwendungen zeigen" auswählen. da sollte sich auch eclipse zeigen
<butze> ring2, hätte ich auch gedacht, jedoch ist es nicht in der liste enthalten :(
<ring2> dann füge es hinzu
<stevieh> k1l: hmm... verstehe nicht wirklich, was du mit den codecs meinst. gstreamer plugins sind schon installiert und wie gesagt, totem zeigt das video ja auch an, nur in Falschfarben
<butze> wie? es gibt keinen knopf 'hinzufügen'...
<butze> ring2, das heißt, es gibt einen Knopf, der ist jedoch ausgegraut
<ring2> butze, klick mal auf eine anwendung unter "weitere anwendungen", dann kannst du den knopf nutzen
<butze> ring2, ja, haste recht, jedoch lässt sich dann kein neues programm eintragen - das gewählte programm wandert lediglich in die 'empohlenen anwendungen'
<ring2> butze, oh, mein fehler
<ring2> butze, sicher, dass eclipse aus den paketquellen bereits installiert ist?
<butze> ja, ich nutze es und im software-center ist ein grünes häckchen
<ring2> butze, ok, komisch. normalerweise tauchen die installierten programme in der liste auf
<Guest32198> kann apt-get anzeigen ob ein paket installiert ist?
<ring2> Guest32198, apt-cache policy paket
<bullgard6> '/ # df -T; df: invalid option -- 'T'; BusyBox v1.17.2 (2012-02-03 17:38:03 CST) multi-call binary.' Wie lautet der Befehl richtig?
<ring1> bullgard6, kommt drauf an, was du machen möchtest. wenn du einfach nur zusätzlich den dateisystemtyp in der ausgabe von df angezeigt bekommen möchtest: df -T (eventuell bietet auch noch h an)
<dadrc> Nö
<dadrc> Er hängt ja anscheinend in 'ner Busybox rum (wieso auch immer), deren df hat kein -T
<dadrc> Um genau zu sein, hat es nur df [-Pkmhai] [-B SIZE] [FILESYSTEM...]
<ring1> beim zweiten lesen sieht es eher so aus, als würde busybox die option T einfach nicht kennen :)
<dadrc> Außerdem müsste das ein Android sein, kein Ubuntu. Gibt keine Version mit 1.17.2...
<ring1> tatsache, in natty ist 1.17.1 nicht 2 
<dAnjou> busted!
<ring1> butze, du hättest es mit ubuntu-tweak lösen können, wenn du nicht schon gegangen wärest
<rincewind> Holla zusammen, ich hab hier ein Netook mit AMD e450 Chipsatz und wollte gerade einen Monitor per VGA Port anklemmen, funktioniert auch ganz gut nur schlägt er mir die native Auflösung des Monitors nicht vor, bei 1400x1080 (oder so) ist Schluss. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit die native Auflösung zu erzwingen? Das wären 1680 x 1050 px, also gar nicht soooo weit weg.
<dadrc> rincewind, pack mal bitte die Ausgabe von `xrandr` in einen Pastebin
<rincewind> moment, ih eile :D
<rincewind> http://pastebin.com/petUg20u
<kubine> Title: xrandr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rincewind> der Monitor steht im Arbeitszimmer, da gibts momentan kein W-Lan deshalb muß ich immer mal hin und her :D
<dadrc> Das sieht erstmal so aus, als würde sich der Monitor mit einer falschen Auflösung melden. Was ist das denn für einer?
<rincewind> Iiyama Prolite 22" 1680x1050
<rincewind> kann auch die Seriennummer raussuchen wenn du brauchst :D
<dadrc> Ne, sollte passne
<dadrc> rincewind, welchen Treiber benutzt du für die Grafikkarte?
<rincewind> fglrx, die 2.14 wenn ich mich nicht irre
<dadrc> Mich wundert die  erste Zeile von xrandr: Nö, das wird nicht helfen
<Dennis_> habe ein großes Problem nach dem Update auf 12.04 - weder WLAN noch LAN funktionieren... kann mir jemand helfen?
<dadrc> Äh, Blödsinn. Diese Zeile: "Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1400 x 1050, maximum 1600 x 1600"
<rincewind> das mit dem Scrren 0?
<dadrc> Ja
<rincewind> fand ich auch etwas seltsam -.-
<dadrc> Dennis_, was für Hardware?
<Dennis_> habe einen thinkpad r40
<Dennis_> mit einer dlink dwl-650+ wlan karte
<dadrc> rincewind, wie hast du den externen Monitor denn aktiviert?
<rincewind> VGA dran, Monitor an, bei Xubuntu in die Anzeigeeinstellungen und bei Minitor nutzen einen Haken dran gemacht. 
<dadrc> rincewind, versuch das mal über die ATI-Treiber direkt
<rincewind> meinste ich solltes mal rein übers AMD Controlcenter testen?
<rincewind> ah ok
<rincewind> :D
<Dennis_> dadrc, komisch ist, dass die WLAN Karte funktioniert, wenn ich im grub menu einen wiederherstellungsmodus einer älteren Ubuntu Version auswähle... kann ich diese dann als "Standard" konfigurieren?
<dadrc> Dennis_, klar, das geht. Kannst Grub so einstellen, dass er immer die zuletzt genutzte Version als Standard nimmt
<Dennis_> +dadrc, wie geht das?
<dadrc> Musst in der Config GRUB_DEFAULT auf saved setzen. Steht im Wiki genau beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Bedeutung-der-Variablen
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Dennis_> sehr gut, vielen dank!
<dadrc> Und GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT am besten auch anmachen, sonst musst du das immer von Hand setzen
<rincewind> so da bin ich wieder. Xserver abschießen hat nichts gebracht, ich denke inzwischen dass da irendwie die DDC Infos durcheinanderkommen. Gibts eine Möglichkeit die maximale Auflösung manuell zu hinterlegen? 
<dadrc> rincewind, pack mal bitte die /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Ich fürchte, du hast den Bug hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/659205
<kubine> Title: Bug #659205 “[fglrx] fails to detect correct resolution with non...” : Bugs : “fglrx-installer” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<rincewind> http://pastebin.com/6hUapYuV
<kubine> Title: xorg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rincewind> naja, wär nicht das erste Problem mit fglrx -.-
<rincewind> nachdem 3d Beschleunigung bei Flashvideos sowieso nicht funzt bin ich echt am Überlegen den xorg Treiber draufzumachen und auf fglrx zu pfeifen -.-
<dadrc> Ansonsten könntest du halt versuchen, die Xorg.conf von Hand zu schreiben, mit passender VirtualSize und mal gucken, ob das hilft
<dadrc> rincewind, die Vorgehensweise dafür ist hier gut beschrieben: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88626/ubuntu-cant-find-the-correct-max-resolution-with-samsung-syncmaster-sa300
<kubine> Title: ati - Ubuntu cant find the correct max resolution with Samsung SyncMaster SA300 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<rincewind> naja, der Monitor war eigentlich gar nicht fürs Netbook gedacht, jetzt deswegen so einen Aufwand zu betreiben wenn am Ende eh ein anderer Rechner drankommt ist IMHO overkill. Aber wenn ich mal ein paar Stündchen hab werde ich mal den neusten xorg Treiber austesten. Aber danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens woran es liegt :D
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich schreibe grade ein "/bin/bash" script auf "/bin/sh" um. Dabei habe ich ein "if [ "$result" != "0" ]" Konstrukt. Hat eventuell wer ne gute "dash" Anleitung ich bin grade wieder blind und finde nix :/
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: hint: [ ] ist eigentlich nur ne andere form von test
<yogg> ich frage mich nur warum es mit der "sh" shell nicht funktioniert. ich muss da also irgendwas übersetzen ^^
<yogg> ahh habs gefunden. der fehler lag nicht beim if sondern zwei zeilen drüber
<eric5464> hi
<freakout> hallo, helft ihr mir auch wenn ich mit linuxmint ein problem habe, ist doch auch mehr oder weniger ubuntu ^^
<sdx24> !mint > freakout 
<kubine> freakout: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<freakout> die haben gemeint ich soll mal hier fragen
<freakout> hier seien die pros
<freakout> das stammt jetzt von mir
<koegs> freakout: letzten Endes ist Linux Mint total verbastelt, deswegen macht es einfach mehr sinn dort zu fragen, danke
<freakout> lol
<dAnjou> das is ja ne komische reaktion
<koegs> dAnjou: jetzt muss er halt gerade in #linuxmint-help rumheulen :)
<freakout> blub, fanboys wie albern
<koegs> freakout: was du gerade machst, ist albern, die diskussion gehört aber auch nicht hier her, wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dAnjou> macht uns auch nich gerade hilfsbereiter
<freakout> nevermind
<robert__> hallo, funzt seit 12.04 die "Audio-Vorschau" in nautilus nicht mehr, oder finde ich das nur nicht?
<robert__> vorher scheinbar unter: "Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Vorschau", aber da finde ich nichts entsprechendes
<ppq> wenn ich mich recht entsinne, musste dafür ein bestimmtes paket installiert sein. totem oder so, irrtun vorbehalten.
<robert__> ppq: mpg321 vorbis-tools  bzw.  totem-gstreamer-audio-preview sagt zumindest der trompetenkäfer http://trompetenkaefer.wordpress.com/2010/01/24/audiovorschau-unter-nautilus/ allerdings von 2010
<ppq> robert__, ah, genau, d
<ppq> as letzte da meinte ich wohl
<robert__> ppq: ok, probier ich mal, hab es allerdings vor dem update von 10.04 auf 12.04 nicht deinstalliert, und da klappte es noch
<_Phil_> servus
<robert__> ppq: Audio preview has been removed in gnome 3 . To preview a file audio or image etc. install gnome-sushi from synaptic or software centre . Once installed left click on file and press space.
<ppq> robert__, aha, gut zu wissen
<robert__> ppq: ja werde das mal installieren
<robert__> ppq: ja funktioniert, muss man halt die leertaste bemühen, aber ok so gehts auch, trotzdem danke für deine hilfe, bis dann...
<andi> Moin
<andi> Gibt's für WhatsApp einen Linux Client?
<LetoThe2nd> andi: http://bit.ly/SNXQjq
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<LetoThe2nd> andi: offensichtlich: nein.
<andi> LetoThe2nd: Welchen Link genau meinst du davon?
<andi> Da steht nirgendwo, dass es das garnicht gibt.
<LetoThe2nd> andi: schau doch mal http://www.whatsapp.com - und dann sag mir ob da irgendwo "linux" steht unter "erhältlich für"
<kubine> Title: WhatsApp :: Home (at www.whatsapp.com)
<LetoThe2nd> andi: würde auch nicht wirklich viel sinn machen, da whatsapp sich ja an die telefonnummer, sprich SIM-karte koppelt.. und du in deinem desktop höchstwahrscheinlich keine hast.
<andi> Klar, steht da nicht, muss ja aber nicht zwingend sein, dass deren Protokoll zu ist. Kann ja jemand nen Client gebaut haben.
<andi> Aber gut, danke für die Antwort.
<andi> Naja, das wird hoffentlich das kleinste Problem sein die Handynummer da zu konfigurieren.
<andi> Aber hoffentlich authentifizieren die das in irgendeiner Weise, eventuell mit der Serial der Sim-Karte. Aber das ist schon offtopic. Wie gesagt, danke für deine Antwort.
<LetoThe2nd> eigentlich ist das sogar ein riesenproblem. aber das gehört wohl kaum zum ubuntu-support, und daher bitte ich darum das in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter zu diskutieren :)
<LetoThe2nd> wow, wir sind uns einig :)
<rretzbach> Hi, kann ich irgendwie sehen welche Script angestoßen werden, wenn ich ein dpkg-reconfigure mache?
<sdx23> rretzbach: strace kennst du?
<rretzbach> Nein, aber ich google mal
<gbag> hallo zusammen
<gbag> ich habe soeben ubuntu 12.04.1 installiert. ich kriege leider kein 5.1 sound mit meiner asus xonar dx soundkarte. kennt da jemand eine lösung?
<dreamthief> definiere 5.1 sound.
<dreamthief> was genau hast du da vor?
<gbag> front lr, center, lfe, rear lr
<dreamthief> ...
<dreamthief> okay, anders
<dreamthief> 5.1 sound aus welcher quelle?
<dreamthief> und soll der analog oder digital ausgegeben werden?
<gbag> aus den 3.5mm-buchsen der soundkarte, analog
<gbag> ich den soundeinstellungen habe ich CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio] Analog Stereo, was für stereo analog output über die soundkarte sorgt
<BenBE> I'm running with kernel-ppa 3.6.0rc3 + xedgers nvidia-current 304.43 but even though listed as supported by the driver the kernel returns that the card is not supported by the driver.
<dreamthief> BenBE: deutscher channel ;)
<BenBE> Ups, bin das Englische immer so gewohnt ;-)
<dreamthief> und du hast mit keinem wort erwähnt, welche karte du hast
<BenBE> Wobei so viel auf Deutsch übersetzen kann man da auch nicht, außer, dass die Karte nich will, obwohl sie laut NieWieda supported ist.
<BenBE> Karte ist ne 10de:0dda Quadro 2000M
<BenBE> Mit dem älteren 295er aus'm Repo lief sie, der kompiliert auf 3.6rc3 aber nicht.
<BenBE> Ideen, was man ggf. probieren könnte? Unsupported-Meldung kommt laut Kernl aus nvrm und nicht nvidia, soweit ich das mit dmesg tracen konnte.
<dreamthief>  puh
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-29
<Laibsch> Ich habe in Alt+F2 fast alle Einträge für Programme doppelt oder sogar dreifach.  Ursächlich scheint xdg-menu zu sein -> bug 862313.  Z.B. habe ich unter ~/.local/share/applications/menu-xdg etwa 250 desktop Dateien, allesamt aus 2009
<Laibsch> Welches Programm hat die dort wohl installiert?  Ich würde die gerne temporär löschen und sehen, ob das Programm die wieder dorthin installiert.
<stevieh> moinmoin
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich habs immer noch nicht gefunden: totem mach bei videos die Farben kaputt. vlc ist ok, mplayer auch. bei dem Totem unter precise finde ich keine Farbregler in den Anzeigeneinstellungen... jemand nen Tip?
<apollo13> stevieh: nvidia?
<stevieh> apollo13: eben nicht, ich kenn genau den Effekt von Nvidia und da half es mal kurz das nvida konfigurationsprogramm zu starten.
<apollo13> puh, dann bin ich überfragt, ich kenns auch nur von nvidia
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab das home dir vom alten nvidia laptop umgezogen... vielleicth steht da irgendein farbfoo in ner dotted datei
<apollo13> stevieh: test doch mal mit einem neuen user?
<stevieh> hmm... warum komm ich selbst nicht drauf? :_)
<apollo13> äh, ka? ;)
<stevieh> apollo13: ja, da gehts... 
<apollo13> :)))
<stevieh> shit, das machts nicht wirklich einfacher :-)
<apollo13> profil umziehen geht bis es nimmer geht ;)
<stevieh> hehe, welches...
<stevieh> ich zieh meine dotted dateien seit wohl ... kernel 0.99 mit...
<stevieh> und die Benutzerumschaltung hat mein Audio kaputtgemacht.
<SepGuest> Hallo
<SepGuest> Wie komme ich bei Ubuntu in den Gerätemanager?
<stevieh> hehe, sowas gibts im Prinzip nicht.
<SepGuest> Wie stelle ich bei ubuntu IP, Gateway, Subnetzmaske und Proxy ein?
<SepGuest> sonst kommt er nicht ins Firmennetzwerk rein
<SepGuest> und nicht ins internet
<stevieh> SepGuest: im normalfall oben rechts ist ein Netzwerksymbol, das ist der Networkmanager, da stellst du alles ein
<Sepultura> kann es sein, dass Ubuntu einen LAN Treiber braucht?
<bullgard4> Sepultura: Na sicher.
<bullgard4> Seahorse 2.30.0 > My Personal Keys lidtet auf  5 Schlüssel mit einem gelben Schlüsselsymbol. 1 davon zeigt als Emblem eine Person, 4 zeigen einen Prompt. Was bedeutet dieser Unterschied?
<bullgard4> s/lidtet/listet/
<Sepultura> Ubuntu: Network: Wireless und Proxy <-- keine weiteren möglichkeiten
<Sepultura> Soweit mir bekannt hat der PC überhaupt kein WLAN
<Sepultura> aber ein LAN Anschluss.
<karakTaka> bullgard4: das eine ist ein pgp key zur verschlüsselung/verifizierung von emails, das andere sind ssh keys
<bullgard4> karakTaka: Danke!
<karakTaka> bzw der pgp key kann noch mehr als nur emails verifizieren, aber dafür wird er meist genutzt
<bullgard4> ja
<stevieh> Sepultura: mach mal ein Terminal auf, werde root und mach ein "ifconfig -a"
<stevieh> und sag mir mal einer, wo die Farbeinstellungen für Videowiedergabe bei dem ganzen Gnome Geraffel sind.
<stevieh> woher die verschiedenen Ausgaboptionen beim Audio kommen.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: das "root-werden" ist überflüssig und für nen newbie wohl eher kontraproduktiv... $.02
<stevieh> yo
<stevieh> hmm... dieser Laptop hat ne Dockingstation und da ne Audiobuchse. Stecke ich da nen Kopfhörer dran, gehen die eingebauten Lautsprecher im Laptop aus aber da kommt nix raus... bei der Kopfhörerbuchse im Laptop gehts... 
<stevieh> gut, die Farben im Totem gehen jetzt auch, da flog noch ne alten gstreamer Einstellung aus NVIDIA Zeiten rum
<leszek> hi
<k1l> brejoc: kannst du mal deine verbindung kontrollieren? Danke :)
<stevieh> rehi
<Satorisanja> Hallo gibt es eine Möglichkeit über ubuntu eine Windows Platte zu verschlüsseln?
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: verschlüsseln kannst alles was in irgendeiner form auf platte ist, nur kann windows dann halt nix merh damit anfangen.
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: abgesehen davon, dass die frage höchstgrade unspezifisch war - reden wir von ner windows-systempartition? oder nur ein datenlager? welches FS? welche sonstigen anforderungen usw.usf.
<Satorisanja> Aha und wenn windows damit nix mehr anfangen kann macht es sinn auf ubuntu um zusteigen.
<Satorisanja> wir reden von einer Windows Partition mit FS NTFS
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: zu solchen pauschalaussagen gibts wohl kaum eine antwort, weil keiner deine anforderungen kennt.
<Satorisanja> Also : Ich habe Texte und Bilder die ich Verschlüsseln möchte mit ubuntu, weil zwei Systeme. Windows soll aber auf einige zugreifen können.
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: dann nimm halt nen truecrypt-container.
<Satorisanja> Es bestehen zwei Partitionen ex4 und FAT (NTFS)
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: ist weitestgehend schmerzfrei, geht unter windows und linux, fertig.
<Satorisanja> truecrypt gibt es da ne freeware?
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: diese frage hat nichtmal ne antwort verdient.
<Satorisanja> ok betrachte ich als gelöst, danke
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: ich weise dich ausdrücklich darauf hin, mehrere unabhängige sätze bakups anzufertigen. betrachte dich damit als gewarnt.
<LetoThe2nd> Satorisanja: grund: aus verschlüsselten dateien ist schon bei geringsten beschädigungen unter umständen nichts mehr zu retten. du bist mehr als in jedem anderen fall daher absolut unentschuldbar selbst verantwortlich für ausreichende sicherheitskopien.
<sonotos> moin, hab gerade ein upgrade von 10.4 auf 12.4 gemacht, das lief soweit relativ gut, allerdings fehlen jetzt in kmail alle mails, das wurde auf kmail2 aktualisiert. Hat wer einen tip wie man in kmail2 an die mails aus kmail1 kommt? da sind alle noch im .kde/share ordner 
<sysdef> .o( imap ftw )
<jokrebel> sonotos: Per pop bereits abgeholte und kein Backup vorhanden?
<sonotos> jokrebel: wie gesagt die mails liegen alle noch als datei rum
<sonotos> und backups hab ich auch
<sonotos> auf den servern sind die aber nur noch teilweise
<koegs> die fette rote Box lesen, vielleicht geht es da sinnvoll weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KMail
<kubine> Title: KMail › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sonotos> koegs: das hab ich bereits gelesen, ich such aktuell nach der möglichkeit wie ich diesen import nochtmal triggern kann
<koegs> ich würde im dort verlinkten wiki nachgucken
<sonotos> hm ok, ich hol mir ein schild
<sonotos> thx
<leszek> sonotos: notfalls per akonadi einrichtung, einen kmail ordner einrichten und dann auf den ordner mit den alten mails verweisen. Das sollte eigentlich funzen
<leszek> ansonsten gibts noch maildir und mbox. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was kmail1 da verwendet hatte
<sonotos> leszek: thx, hab das command aber schon auf der verlinkten seite gefunden, das hat geklappt
<sonotos> irgendwas lief bei der ersten migration einfach schief
<leszek> ahso k
<apricot1> beim Installieren von Ubuntu 12.04 wurden 'Home# und 'Swap' verschlüsselt angelegt. kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?
<karakTaka> swap kann jederzeit wieder entschlüsselt werden, home muss afair neu angelegt werden
<karakTaka> bzw swap wird auch neu angelegt, nur dann eben unverschlüsselt
<apricot1> ok - die Platte ist nämlich ätzend langsam geworden... rattert ohne Ende 
<Hadus> guten tag
<bondj> hallo
<bondj> welche software ist gut zum erstellen von dvd abbildern von spielen? kenne nur acetoneiso
<dadrc> dd
<Damagoo> jupp "dd" wäre auch meine Wahl 
<bondj> habe jetzt mal mit acetoneiso ein image gemacht mal sehen ob die installation läuft
<bondj> scheiß kopierschutz :)
<Damagoo> Support für das umgehen eines Kopierschutzes wirst du hier nicht bekommen @ bondj 
<bondj> will ich auch nich
<bondj> das witzige is die installationsdvd hat angeblich nen kopierschutz laut hülle aber es gibt vom hersteller nen patch damit man die dvd nicht braucht
<C-A-M> nabend, kann ich die standardkonfiguration der grafiktreiber nach einer frischen installation irgendwie sichern bevor ich die zusetzlichen treiber ausprobiere?
<dreamon__> sshfs -o reconnect,idmap=user pi@192.168.0.110:/ ~/fusessh -> kann man hier das Passwort gleichzeitig mit übergeben?
<bullgard6> Ich bin gerade in einem Linux-Computerclub und möchte einem Ubuntu-Neuling helfen. Er hat ein Audiokarte Terratec Phase 22. http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?keywords=Phase+22&x=4&y=11 gibt nichts Positives aus. Ist das die richtige Seite zum Suchen, ob für Ubuntu geeignet?
<kubine> Title: Browse Hardware - Linux Hardware Compatibility List (at linuxhcl.com)
<koegs> dreamon__: die übliche antwort ist "will man nicht, bitte benutze key-auth"
<dreamon__> koegs, Das wird nur sporadisch benützt und muß deshalb nicht schön sein :)
<dreamon__> koegs, Hast mir vielleicht einen link?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs#Automount
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> und dort dem link folgen
<dreamon__> koegs,  ssh-keygen ?
<koegs> ich glaub so steht es dort
<dreamon__> koegs, Ok, danke dir.
<dreamon__> koegs, Zu früh gefreut.. Peils doch noch nicht ;)
<bullgard6> Ich bin gerade in einem Linux-Computerclub und möchte einem Ubuntu-Neuling helfen. Er hat ein Audiokarte Terratec Phase 22. http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?keywords=Phase+22&x=4&y=11 gibt nichts Positives aus. Ist das die richtige Seite zum Suchen, ob für Ubuntu geeignet?
<koegs> das ist schade
<kubine> Title: Browse Hardware - Linux Hardware Compatibility List (at linuxhcl.com)
<Approach> Wieso werden in IPv6 keine Netzwerkadressen mehr benötigt? Leitet sich die Adresse von der IPv6 ab?
<koegs> Approach: Was hat diese Frage mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<koegs> Approach: vielleicht gehört dieses Thema eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Approach> Stimmt :-)
<dreamon__> Teilt sich ssh und sshfs die gleichen Keys?
<koegs> japp
<dreamon__> wenn ich "ssh-add -l" mache -> The agent has no identities. mach ich ssh-add kommt sofort wieder die Eingabeaufforderung. Ohne Kommentar. Hmm. Verstehe nicht was da passiert, bzw sollte. Müßte doch den Server angeben. 
<dreamon__> Eine ssh/config hab ich angelegt. Und ich kann auch damit einfach verbindung per ssh aufbauen z.b. "ssh test1" wie im Wiki steht.
<koegs> bei "ssh test1" wird der user verwendet, welcher den Befehl abgesetzt hat, bei deinem kommando oben wird aber der user "pi" benutzt
<koegs> also muss dein public key in die authorized_keys von "pi"
<dreamon__> koegs, Auf dem Server gibts den user pi. Auf dem clienten den user "dreamon". Heißt das ich muß mich erst als pi auf dem clienten anmelden und dann kann ich nach pi verbinden?
<koegs> nein, du benutzt einfach "ssh(fs) pi@host", aber du musst sicherstellen, dass der public key von dreamon in der authorized_keys datei vom user pi auf dem ziel eingetragen ist
<koegs> Approach: woher kommt dein fd00? warum schreibst du es gäbe kein NAT? Stateless/Stateful DHCPv6 gibt es und wird je nach Umstand benötigt
<koegs> huch, fc
<dreamon__> koegs, Auf dem Server als pi eingeloggt sein, und dort dreamon einen authorized_keys hinzufügen. so richtig?
<Approach> koegs bist du netzwerk administrator?
<stevieh> tach
<koegs> Approach: bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<koegs> dreamon__: du gehst auf dem server nach /home/pi/.ssh/authorized_keys und hängst dort den Inhalt von /home/dreamon/.ssh/id_rsa.pub von deinem rechner ein
<dreamon__> In dem /home/dreamon/.ssh/ gibt es nur diese Dateien -> authorized_keys2  config  known_hosts  known_hosts.old
<koegs> dann hast du nicht ssh-keygen als dreamon auf deinem rechner ausgeführt
<dreamon__> koegs, Richtig.. Ok nun ist da
<koegs> dann packst du das auf dem server in /home/pi/.ssh/authorized_keys
<koegs> anschliessen kann dreamon mit "ssh pi@server" ohne passwort connecten
<dreamon__> koegs, Der Server enthält ein debian. und da ist kein /home/pi/.ssh leider.
<koegs> tja, für debian bist du hier leider falsch, aber die methode ist die gleiche...
<koegs> bitte lies dir doch ganz genau den artikel-teil zu public key auth durch und verstehe wo was hin muss
<koegs> ich habs dir jetzt 3x erklärt
<dreamon__> koegs, Danke für deine Geduld. Ich verstehe was gemeint ist.. Und sollte es nun auch in den Griff bekommen. Vielen Dank nochmal!
<sl33py_0x15> hey, wie finde ich raus ob jemand mit meinem rechner verbunden ist, oder was sind die gängisten methoden nach denen ich suchen sollte?
<k1l_> sl33py_0x15: netstat
<k1l_> oder meinst du krasse hax0r abwehr tools?
<sl33py_0x15> weis ich nicht, nur hat eben jemand als ich einen film gesehen habe meine lautstärke umgestellt!
<k1l_> :/
<sl33py_0x15> sollte kein scherz sein.
<bullgard6> sl33py_0x15: Zum Beispiel mit dem Programm Nmap.
<k1l_> sl33py_0x15: sicher, dass du nicht ans mausrad gekommen bist (vlc) oder an einen shortkey? oder, dass der film unterschiedlich laut ist?
<sl33py_0x15> nein
<sl33py_0x15> also  mit nein war gemeint, das ich mir sicher bin, da nicht dran gekommen zu sein.
<k1l_> sl33py_0x15: dann schau mal mit netstat -tulpen  z.b. nach
<k1l_> vlt hast du ja auch so handy app dinger laufen? das weiss ich auch nicht
<k1l_> und vor allem, welches ubuntu genau? welcher player? wie ist der pc angeschlossen? etc. etc.
<sl33py_0x15> Xubuntu 12.04
<k1l_> ich denke ein versehentliches drankommen ist zig mal realistischer, als dass sich jemand in dein system gehackt hat und den ton verstellt
<sl33py_0x15> meine hände waren in dem moment aber vollkommen von allen periperie geräten
<sl33py_0x15> die ich angeschlossen habe und dafür zuständig sind
<sl33py_0x15> momentane vlc version 2.0.4, angeschlossen ist er über einen switch der weiter zum router läuft ( fritz.box)
<dreamon__> koegs, Ist es normal das der id_rsa.pub  mit " dreamon@dreamon-laptop"endet? habs nochmal gelöscht und mit ssh-keygen erstellen lassen, wieder das " dreamon@dreamon-laptop" hinten dran.
<tiax_> dreamon__: ist normal, das ist der "Kommentar", hilft bei der Identifizierung des Keys
<dreamon__> tiax_, Ah ok, Danke
<v24q1e-b> der dialog der im starter den namen des icons anzeigt zb. firefox wenn man die maus auf das icon legt, spinnt bei mir, es wird manchmal nur ein kleiner teil des dialog angezeigt erst wenn ich mehrmals über alle icons gehe funktioniert das dialog wieder, was jemand was das ist? hatte sowas noch nie
<dreamon> koegs, Es ROCKT. Nochmals vielen Dank!!
<sl33py_0x15> naja ok, danke trotzdem.
<v24q1e-b> heise.de spinnt doch die warnen vor java 7 mit einen test auf der homepage ich nutze das openjdk und der zeigt das ich gewährdet bin ??? 
<jokrebel> v24q1e-b: gewährt oder gefährdet?
<C-A-M> hab grad frisch ubuntu 12.04 64 bit auf meinem laptop hp pavilion installiert. auf dem laptop blendet sich das panel links nicht wie vom desctop gewohnt aus. was kann das sein?
<ben1u> C-A-M: du meinst der Launcher?
<ben1u> C-A-M: in Systemeinstellungen>Darstellung kannst du es einstellen
<C-A-M> jop, mir ist auch grad noch aufgefallen das sich die beschreibung und optionen nicht immer öffnen wenn man mit der maus auf ein icon kommt.
<C-A-M> aha, das musste ich bisher nie einstellen. werd ich mal schauen
<ben1u> C-A-M: hast du alle updates installiert?
<C-A-M> ja, kann ich aber gerne noch einmal überprüfen
<C-A-M> ah, danke. musste in der tat aktiviert werden. komisch, musste ich bisher nie
<ben1u> vielleicht musst du noch proprietäre Grafiktreiber installieren um Unity 3d zu nutzen.
<C-A-M> hab ich bereits
<C-A-M> hab den empfohlenen installiert und aktiviert
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-30
<stevieh> moinmoin
<stevieh> hier hat sich doch sicher schon mal jemand nen mainline kernel selbst gebaut. Da sind die sourcen ja nicht mit dabei. Seh ich das richtig: vanilla kernel ziehen, patchen, bauen fertig?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: am besten das hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<kubine> Title: KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: dann hast auch ne funktionierende integrations dpkg
<LetoThe2nd> integration ins.
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: nene, ich will gar keinen ganz frischen... ich will nur einen patch in meinen gut laufenden Mainline Kernel reinbauen.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: und der unterschied ist was nochmal genau?
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: k.a. dass ich dann erst rausbekommen muss, wie ich eine ältere Kernelversion aus dem Git rausbekomme.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: dann nimmst du halt anstatt dem gecloneden repo ein entpacktes archiv. wenn dir das nicht klar ist, bau besser keine kernel ;)
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: mann mann
<LetoThe2nd> alternativ eben ein altes tag auschecken...
<stevieh> so isses.
<stevieh> aber danke für den Tip
<LetoThe2nd> und die anleitung ertmal lesen, die beinhaltet nämlich zusatzinfos für *exakt* diesen fall.
<stevieh> nix da. Anleitung lesen. Wo kommen wir da hin.
<LetoThe2nd> wenns ein scherz sein soll war er nicht gut, wenns keiner war weiss ich genau wer hier nicht weitersupported wird :P
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> keine Sorgen 
<stevieh> ick mach den janzen tag nischt anderet
<geser> Dokumentation als Hörbuch wäre vielleicht was für die Lesefaulen :)
<stevieh> oh stimmt, da hätte ich noch ne unity Frage, die ich nicht im Netz gefunden habe: bei meinem Arbeitsflächenumschalter ist das Icon verschwunden, das ist jetzt das Folder icon... wie kann ich denn das ändern?
<bullgard6> Wie heißt das GNOME-3-Programm, das den Zustand der Klapprechner-Batterie genau anzeigt?
<bullgard6> Benutzermenü > Systemeinstellungen > Leistung ist es nicht!
<godfather24> whois hggh
<chk> hi
<chk> ich habe mir einen usb netzwerkadapter besorgt, der als eth1 erkannt wird
<chk> wie kann ich zB mit ping diesen Adapter auswählen?
<sysdef> man ping sagt dir mit -I
<sysdef> ansonsten solltest du dir mal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrik_%28Netzwerk%29 anschauen
<kubine> Title: Metrik (Netzwerk) – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<chk> thx
<sysdef> yw
<thomasfgkfdh> ich hab hier eine alte maverick install und würde die gern upgraden, do-release-upgrade scheitert aber immer, da maverick wohl zu alt ist. kann ichs wagen ud in den sources einfach maverick durch natty ersetzen? sollte doch hinhauen oder?
<k1l> thomasfgkfdh: nein, du musst erst die historischen quellen aktivieren
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen
<kubine> Title: Historische Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thomasfgkfdh> ok mal sehen was nun passiert
<thomasfgkfdh> hrm, das problem ist nun wohl dass das ding nicht mit xorg-edgers zurechtkommt. xorg-edgers ist aktiviert, aber ppa-purge sagt dass es die quelle nciht finden kann. 
<thomasfgkfdh> jap das isses laut log.. wie kann ich einen ppa-purge händisch am besten ausführen? im fall von xorg-edgers einfach brutal alles was xorg ist purgen und dann neu installieren, oder gibts einen komfortableren weg? :)
<dadrc> gucken, welche Pakete aus edgers installiert sind, die downgraden, dann die Quelle löschen
<thomasfgkfdh> nur muss ich da wieder jedes einzelne paket markieren, richtig? egal, ich machs jetzt brutal. :)
<k1l> weil maverick nicht mehr im support ist haben die vom ppa auch nichts mehr im angebot
<dadrc> Nimm synaptic, da kannste nach Herkunft filtern
<thomasfgkfdh> jep, dasisses, jetzt zeigt synaptic garnimmer an was da ausm ppa is...
<thomasfgkfdh> dann log ich mal aus:) danke
<bullgard6> Synaptic: "GnuPG 2.x is the new modularized version of GnuPG supporting OpenPGP and S/MIME. " Gibt es nach dem Installieren nicht Probleme mit Schlüsseln, die unter gnupg erstellt wurden?
<Frodo36> Hallo, ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen: Wenn ich den Inhalt einer Festplatte verändere und anschließend mit md5sum den Hash von /dev/sdb/ und /dev/sdb1/ vergleiche so hat sich /dev/sdb1/ verändert und /dev/sdb/ nicht. Kann mir einer erklären woran das liegt, oder wo mein Denkfehler ist... hierzu folgendes Szenario: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410307/
<kubine> Title: dd von sdb und sdb1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> hatte "experimentiert" mit Zentyal/ebox; die Installation aber abgebrochen. Versucht alles zu löschen. Seitdem rattert die Festplatte wie beim alten 386-PC. Gparted zeigt auch sda4 m
<apricot1> hatte "experimentiert" mit Zentyal/ebox; die Installation aber abgebrochen. Versucht alles zu löschen. Seitdem rattert die Festplatte wie beim alten 386-PC. Gparted zeigt auch sda4 mit Markierung 'boot' (ist aber normal sda2)
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: du solltest eigentlich wissen, dass so was, wenn überhau
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: überhaupt, nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehört.
<apricot1> LetoThe2nd, ok - aber das Verhalten von Gparted zu erforschen, ist doch hier richtig?
<dadrc> Frodo36, /dev/sdb ist ein Device-Node, nicht der Inhalt der Festplatte
<dadrc> Deshalb ändert der sich auch nicht weiter, wenn du die Daten auf der Platte änderst
<apricot1> 'boot' Markierung auf einer nicht benutzten Partition (sda4) !
<k1l> apricot1: wenn du wieder wild rumhantierst und andere distributionen zerfummelst ist das nochmal genau welches ubuntu problem?
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: ich sehe nur keinen supportfall. deine verhunzte installation hat was an der partitionierung geändert, fertig. und das bootflag interessiert seit 10jahren eh keinen mehr, und darüberhinaus(!!!) hat es NICHTS mnit dem inhalt oder der verwendung der partition zu tun.
<k1l> apricot1: und die boot flags sind für linux uninteressant
<apricot1> ok
<karakTaka> meine uhr zeigt gerade 14:50 CEST an, meine hardware uhr 12:50. in /etc/default/rcS ist die UTC=no eingestellt. Sollte Date dann nicht die uhrzeit an die hardware uhr anpassen und nicht noch 2 stunden dazu rechnen?
<k1l> ich blick nicht ganz was du da meinst, aber unter ubuntu geht das am einfachsten mit sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata 
<karakTaka> die zeitzone ist ja auch auf europe/berlin eingestellt
<k1l> sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com 
<karakTaka> trotzdem bleibt die zeit auf 14:50 CEST
<zylon> hi
<zylon> wie kann ich herausfinden was dies für ein Programm ist? http://www.xup.in/dl,20624761/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2012-08-30_13:06:46.png/
<kubine> Title: Download: Bildschirmfoto_vom_2012-08-30_13:06:46.png | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<LetoThe2nd> zylon: naja, es steht doch da. nepomuk.
<dAnjou> zylon: wenn du einmal draufklickst, siehst du den ganzen text
<zylon> wo steht das? wenn ich drauf klicke passiert nichts
<TheInfinity> zylon: eine google suche nach dem icon hätte auch nepomuk hervorgebracht
<zylon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nepomuk
<kubine> Title: Nepomuk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> zylon: es soll ja auch nichts passieren, nur offenbar wird ja nicht der ganze text von dem icon angezeigt
<dAnjou> *von der verknüpfung
<dAnjou> *von dem starter
<dAnjou> whatever
<dAnjou> wenn man ihn markiert, sollte der ganze text angezeigt werden
<zylon> habe mich nur gerade genwundert wofür das ist, google bilder suche ... stimmt hätte ich auch drauf kommen sollen
<dAnjou> oder rechtsklick drauf, "eigenschaften" oder sowas
<zylon> der ganze text wird bei mir nicht angezeigt, rechtsklick startet das Programm
<dAnjou> zylon: du hast nen komisches setup
<zylon> tja, warum eigentlich nicht
<dAnjou> is das kde?
<zylon> kann man das einstellen?
<zylon> unity
<dAnjou> hätt ich bei beiden keinen plan gehabt :P
<Poapfel> was möchte mir aptitude update mit "E: Unable to change to (unreachable)// - chdir (2: No such file or directory)" sagen?
<Poapfel> auch: seriöse fehlermeldung...
<k1l> aptitude ist eh nicht mehr vorgeschlagen, weil es mit dem multiarch nicht zurechtkommt btw
<zylon> hm hätte jetzt vermutet im ccsm beim unity plugin, sehe da aber nichts passendes
<k1l> Poapfel: hast du denn während des upadtes/install/whatever am system rumgefummelt?
<Poapfel> k1l: vermutlich
<Poapfel> mehr wie: ubuntu server
<k1l> !wf > Poapfel 
<kubine> Poapfel: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Poapfel> ach bern
<Poapfel> d
<Poapfel> besser mal sudo reboot...
<subz3r0> Hab die Debs von Torproject in meiner Liste drin, da die version aus dem ubuntu software repos ein wenig alt ist
<subz3r0> heute hatte mir die aktualisierungsverwaltung nen update vorgeschlagen. Dabei sollte auch der keyring geupdatet werden.
<subz3r0> wie kann ich mir das komplette packet anschauen?
<subz3r0> hier mal nen screenshot vom software-center: http://imgur.com/UBw0r
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<subz3r0> in synaptic finde ich da nichts von. wunder mich nur, da ich noch nie nen "update" des keyrings bekommen hab zuvor?!
<ppq> kopier dir die repo-url aus deiner sources.list.d/* bzw. aus der sources.list, öffne sie im browser und brows zum paket
<ppq> das liegt in pool/bla/blub.deb
<ppq> das kannst du dann normal runterladne
<ppq> oder mit 'apt-get -y download hier-der-paketname'
<Quacero> Sers, jmd da der "kein Maildir-Ordner" schon mal hatte?
<koegs> also ich habe keinen Maildir Ordner...
<ppq> ich auch nicht
<ppq> *kopfkratz
<subz3r0> danke ppq. was mache ich dann? Weil die von Torproject wissen angeblich von nix, und die packetverwaltung in ubuntu wäre angeblich "broken"
<subz3r0> http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/pool/main/d/deb.torproject.org-keyring/
<kubine> Title: Index of /torproject.org/pool/main/d/deb.torproject.org-keyring (at deb.torproject.org)
<Quacero> Sorry bissel ungenau, das ist die Fehlermeldung die ich von evolution bekomme ;-)
<subz3r0> sehe da aber auch das datum 2012.08.29
<subz3r0> *vom
<ppq> subz3r0: was du dann machen musst hängt davon ab, was du machen willst
<ppq> wenn die tor-leute ihren key updaten ohne es zu wissen, ist das ein schlechtes zeichen :D
<subz3r0> will nur verifizieren, dass alles seine richtigkeit hat. Weil wenn nen schlüssel updated wird, werd ich hellhörig
<ppq> mit der paketverwaltung in ubuntu hat das ganze nichts zu tun
<ppq> ich würd eher vermuten, dass bei den tor-leuten die linke hand nicht weiß, was die rechte tut und das ein ganz normales key-update ist weil der alte abgelaufen ist/ablaufen wird
<ppq> und wenn das paket mit dem neuen key mit dem alten, anscheinend noch gültigen key signiert wurde, ist doch sowieso alles ok
<ppq> oder musstest du irgendwas von wegen unsigniertes paket bestätigen?
<subz3r0> nein, das update heute beinhaltete nur "libssl, openssl, libssl-doc, libssl-dev und halt deb.torproject.org-keyring
<ppq> na dann ist doch alles gut
<subz3r0> bei dem letzten war ich mir halt unsicher, da das vorher noch nie der fall gewesen ist
<subz3r0> ppq, weisst du warum mir die aktualierungsverwaltung keine changelogs anzeigt bei nem update welches nicht aus den normalen ubuntu repos kommt?!
<ppq> subz3r0: das gui zeug da ist mir noch nie über den weg gelaufen, sieh doch mal in der /var/log/dpkg.log nach, da sollte das auftauchen. oder /var/log/apt/*.log
<subz3r0> alles klar. hatte mir vorher nie gedanken drüber gemacht. allerdings nen changelog sollte ja eigentlich immer dabei sein
<subz3r0> danke soweit =)
<subz3r0> hab auch nicht so viele verschieden deb's addet, als das es großartig was ausmachen würde. jeden schh installier ich ja auch nicht ;)
<ppq> achso, changelogs, hab grad nur los gelesen
<ppq> *logs
<subz3r0> hab nur tor und playonlinux addet, da kommt allerdings nie nen changelog in der akt..verwal...
<subz3r0> muss ich immer per hand dann schauen
<geser> soweit ich weiß, kommen die changelogs von changelogs.ubuntu.com, was natürlich nur für Pakete vom Ubuntu-Repository funktioniert
<thomasfgkfdh> k1l_ danke, hat alles hingehauen, nun weiter zu oneiric...
<k1l_> thomasfgkfdh: evtl wärst du mit nem backup und nem neuen isntall von 12.04.1 schneller
<thomasfgkfdh> wär mir auch lieber, nur hab ich keine andere möglichkeit.... 
<thomasfgkfdh> usb boot geht nicht, scsi cdrom defekt. dummer proprietärer server. :)
<TheInfinity> thomasfgkfdh: was hat ein scheinbar altes bios mit properitär zu tun? Oo
<noname_> Hi
<noname_> Ich habe heute das Update auf 12.04.1  LTS gemacht, nun kann leider beim Hochfahren zwei meiner vier Festplatten nicht mehr gemountet werden. Es sind alles 4 Ext3 Platten meine ich. Was muss ich nun änder?
<thomasfgkfdh> TheInfinity, was hat deine Frage mit irgendwas zu tun?
<k1l_> noname_: klopp doch mal die fehlermeldungen in einen nopaste service
<ppq> noname_: versuch mal, die manuell im terminal zu mounten und... siehe k1l_ :)
<bullgard6> karakTaka: Mein Vorschlag: Stelle in /etc/default/rcS ist die UTC=no um auf yes. Und stelle Deinen Ort auf "Berlin" (wie Du es ja schon hast). Dann sollte Dein Ubuntu die Uhrzeit von Deutschland anzeigen.
<noname_> k1l_ ppq: http://nopaste.info/aad414bf20.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<noname_> Ich sehe allerdings keinen Eintrag das das Mounten schief lief :/
<subz3r0> "EXT3-fs (sdb1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240) "?
<noname_> Stimmt, jetzt habe ich es auch gefunden.
<subz3r0> oder: "EXT4-fs (sdc1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended "
<noname_> subz3r0: Ja das habe ich ebend einfach mal weggedrückt, kann er beim nächsten starten nachholen
<noname_> Fehlt ihm der ext3 Treiber?
<k1l_> noname_: sind das einfach 4 platten, oder nen raid? 
<k1l_> noname_: lass mal den fsck durchlaufen
<noname_> k1l_ 4 unabhängige Platten, kein Raid
<noname_> k1l_: Sind laut fsck sauber
<noname_> Also die beiden nicht eingehangenen
<bondj> hallo
<k1l_> noname_: mach mal nen "sudo mount -a" und nopaste das nochmal
<bondj> kann mir jemand beim einrichten meiner analogen tv karte helfen? ich kriege kein signal. karte ist eine leadtek winfast 2000 (bttv treiber, wird korrekt als selbige erkannt.)
<bondj> os ist 12.04 64
<bondj> ich teste mit tvtime und xawtv
<catweazle> bondj: gibt es bei euch überhaupt noch analoges tv?
<bondj> catweazle, ja, habs mit einem alten tv hier getestet. bis zum rechner funktioniert alles korrekt.
<noname_> k1l_: http://nopaste.info/be241cb6f5.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bondj> bin schier am verzweifeln. ich habs mit ner noname karte getestet, dann ne andere von terratec und nun die leadtek winfast
<bondj> irgendwas stimmt da nicht :(
<alf76> lt. IRC channelregeln in ubuntuusers sollen einige irc-clients, Zeilen mit dem eigenen Namen hervorheben... bei irssi scheint das nicht zu funktionieren... gibt es da eine einstellung?
<karakTaka> bullgard6: das hatte ich davor. dann geht er ja aber erst recht davon aus, dass die hardware uhr auf utc gestellt ist und rechnet 2 stunden dazu
<stevieh> bondj: tuned sie nicht oder siehst du kein Bild?
<LetoThe2nd> alf76: tut er im default schon, aber nur wenn der eigene nick ganz am anfang der zeile steht
<dadrc> alf76, ansonsten heißt die Option dafür  hilight_nick_matches = ON 
<bullgard6> karakTaka: Bei mir nicht.
<alf76> LetoThe2nd: da schau her... es tut doch ;)
<bondj> stevieh, ich sehe das berühmte ameisenfussball :)
<bullgard6> karakTaka: Bzw: Genauer: Wieso sollte ein Rechner in D nicht zur UTC 2 h addieren im Moment, um die Ortsszeit anzuzeigen?
<LetoThe2nd> bondj: und wer gewinnt?
<alf76> LetoThe2nd: Schwarz.. spätestens beim ausschalten ;D
<stevieh> bondj: na, da würde ich mich immerhin freuen, dass v4l noch aus der Vergangenheit durchgereicht wird, schätze ich mal  :-)
<stevieh> bondj: dann wirst du wohl bei der Tuneransteuerung schauen müssen.
<bondj> stevieh, und wie genau?
<bondj> ich meine bttv hat die karte erkannt und den richtigen tuner gesetzt
<bondj> was muss ich sonst noch machen?
<stevieh> bondj: puuuh. ist das lange her ;-)
<alf76> bondj: nur so dumm in den Raum gefragt... liegt auch ein Signal an... sprich ist das "Antennenkabel" dran?
<bondj> jo.
<subz3r0> ich würds mal mit nem sendersuchlauf versuchen :D
<bondj> hab ich
<bondj> findet nix
<bondj> wie gesagt bin ratlos.
<subz3r0> aus welcher region kommst du? weil analog is tot. nur noch dvb-t, dvb-c und dvb-s gibts hier zumindest
<bondj> bin bei kabelbw hier
<bondj> und die senden auch noch analog
<k1l_> noname_: sdb1 mal wirklich fscken
<bondj> hier steht ne uralte röhrenglotze die geht einwandfrei
<bondj> am selben kabel
<stevieh> bondj: senden die nur auf den Sonderkanälen und das kann der Tuner nicht?
<stevieh> das wird doch so ein saa schiesmichtot tuner sein. wahrscheins kann man da debugoptionen im kernelmodul setzen
<noname_> k1l_: Wie meinst du das, mit wirklich? Ich habe es mit "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1" gemacht
<alf76> bondj: wird die Karte von Linux unterstützt? Stichwort Hardwaredatenbanken
<bondj> alf76, ja wird sie
<subz3r0> schliess doch aus spass mal nen videorecorder an und mach nen kanalsuchlauf
<subz3r0> halt was mit uhc stecker
<subz3r0> *kabel
<bondj> subz3r0, die glotze hier neben mir geht einwandfrei am selben kabel
<bondj> ich kann auch bei der tv software die eingänge wechseln auf composite usw
<bondj> aber der tuner scheint nich zu gehn oder kriegt kein signal
<stevieh> und in BW haben die auch kein DVB-T :-)
<subz3r0> was für nen chip hat die karte denn?
<bondj> bt878
<alf76> bondj: hast du mal auf den Videoeingang geschaltet und mal nen DVD-Player o.ä. angeschlossen?
<bondj> http://pastebin.com/4Hxj9yGD
<kubine> Title: [ 4587.007182] bttv: 0: unloading [ 4587.092406] tuner-simple 0-0061: destroyin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> den wikieintrag haste durch? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/BT878
<kubine> Title: BT878 › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> igitt. Mein Evolution hat beim migrieren Mails unterschlage...
<bullgard6> stevieh: Du hast hofffentlich vorher Backups gemacht.
<noname_> k1l_: Habe das Problem gefunden und behoben. Es lag daran, das nach dem Update die Zuordnungen der Festplatten verkehrt war, /dev/sda war /dev/sdb usw. Warum auch immer! Und bis auf eine sind sogar alle ext4 Platten, nur eine hat ext3, wusste ich so auch nicht mehr.
<subz3r0> das stand aber im log :)
<subz3r0> 3x ext4, 1x ext3
<stevieh> bullgard6: klaro
<karakTaka> bullgard6: weil meine hardwareuhr nicht auf utc, sondern localtime, also cest eingestellt ist. deshalb soll sie keine 2 stunden hinzuaddieren.
<noname_> subz3r0: Hatte mich dann auch stutig gemacht, als ich dann mal in die fstab sah, wusste ich auch warum :D
<bullgard6> karakTaka: Das war "früher" (vor 4 Jahren etwa) keine gute Idee. 
<noname_> Aber vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
<karakTaka> bullgard6: das mag sein. es ist aber nunmal so.
<bullgard6> karakTaka: Wenn ich lese https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime, dann sollte es heute auch mit Deinen Einstellungen funktionieren.  --  Hast Du außergewöhnliche Hardware?
<jokrebel> ThinkpadUser: Die Zeit bis meine Badewanne voll ist läuft <g>
<ThinkpadUser> jokrebel, habs erledigt. ^^ dankeschön
<ThinkpadUser> nächstes problem ist flash
<ThinkpadUser> läuft nicht unter firefox?!
<dadrc> Doch
<ThinkpadUser> bei mir nicht ^^
<dadrc> Ja nu, das ist was anderes :>
<dadrc> Wie installiert, was sagt about:plugins?
<ThinkpadUser> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-*
<dadrc> Das installiert eher nicht so viel
<ThinkpadUser> habe es entfernt und warte auf Anweisungen der chefs 
<dadrc> ThinkpadUser, Partner-Quellen anmachen und adobe-flashplugin installieren
<jokrebel> ThinkpadUser: Und wie wenn ich fragen darf? Nur so aus Interesse und fürs Log und die Nachwelt.
<ThinkpadUser> jokrebel, sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at archive.canonical.com)
<ThinkpadUser> dadrc, welches paket denn genau?
<ThinkpadUser> sind viele
<dadrc> "adobe-flashplugin" ist genau ein Paket
<ThinkpadUser> muss firefox aus sein während dessen
<ThinkpadUser> ?
<dadrc> kannst ihn auch danach neustarten, ist egal
<ThinkpadUser> dadrc, Sorry, the player didn't load! Try reloading the page. bekomme ich beispielsweise bei wefunkradio.com!
<ThinkpadUser> dadrc, https://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/ und da sehe ich so f zeichen vom flash. das geht erst los wenn ich auf das f klicke?!?!
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<dadrc> Was sagt about:plugins?
<ThinkpadUser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176213/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> ist installiert und scheint an sich zu funktionieren
<dadrc> ThinkpadUser, machst du mir 'nen Screenshot von der Adobeseite, bitte?
<ThinkpadUser> dadrc, noch ein problem gelöst. flashblockplugin war installiert! wollte LuninuxOS nutzen, das auf 12.04 basiert
<ThinkpadUser> aber da sind zu viele plugins, die ich alle gar nicht möchte ....
<bondj> hmm
<dadrc> ThinkpadUser, mach sieh halt aus. about:addons öffnen, deaktivieren
<ThinkpadUser> habe ich. nur wie gesagt ich wusste das gar nicht! 
<koegs> ThinkpadUser: nutzt du nun Ubuntu oder LuninuxOS?
<ThinkpadUser>  LuninuxOS. Mit Unity kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. mag eigentlich gnome mehr! sogar 3 eher als 2. oder fluxbox ist auch recht cool!
<koegs> ThinkpadUser: dann lass dir gesagt sein mit nicht offiziell unterstützten Ubuntu-Varianten bist du hier nicht gern gesehen
<ThinkpadUser> oh sorry
<ThinkpadUser> werde wohl irgendwann doch wieder zurück zu debian wechseln
<ThinkpadUser> ^^
<koegs> das kannst du gerne machen, aber weise das nächste mal bitte doch genau darauf hin welche Version du benutzt, das erspart einiges an arbeit/ärger
<koegs> sieht man ja oben, dass es folgen haben kann, die man von einem "normalen" ubuntu nicht erwartet
<ThinkpadUser> dann wünsche ich noch einen schönen abend. gehe dann mal. nicht, dass ich noch gekickt werde. ciao
<stevieh> boah ist das alles geil. Nen smartcardleser in den Expresscard Slot gesteckt und einfach so geht das.... das wird alles echt immer besser. 
<alf76> ?
<jokrebel> alf76: Ja bitte?
<alf76> jokrebel: nix... habe mit dem befehl "ignore" die ganzen systemmeldungen ausgeblendet (irssi) und wunder mich jetzt, dass keine Beiträge mehr zu lesen sin... daher nur mal der Test ob ich da nicht zuviel ausgeblendet habe ;)
<jokrebel> ok
<Fuchs> #test kommt einem in den Sinn ;p 
<jokrebel> alf76: Aber Tests macht man eher in #test
<alf76> jokrebel: sicher... nur kommen da keine systemmeldungen... grins
<Fuchs> was auch immer das fuer "systemmeldungen" sein sollen
<alf76> Nickänderungen und Meldungen wenn ein Nick den Raum betritt/verlässt
<Fuchs> und die gibt es warum genau in #test nicht? 
<alf76> weil sich da niemand einloggt?
<alf76> bzw den Raum betritt?
<Fuchs> das laesst sich sehr einfach aendern ;p 
<alf76> :p
<dreamon> Wie kann man ein manuelles sshfs remount erzwingen. Immer wenn ich von Wlan auf Lan wechsle ist er eingeschnappt.
<sysdef> dreamon: gleich richtig mounten: sshfs -o reconnect ...
<Hodes> hey, ich hab gerade kontactund google kalender verbunden. leider seh ich keine termine. hab gerade mal testweise einen eingegeben. http://www.produnis.de/blog/?p=1489 bin nach der 2. anleitung vorgegangen. muss ich darüber hinaus noch etwas einstellen?
<kubine> Title: Produnis » mehrere Google-Kalender mit Kontact synchronisieren (at www.produnis.de)
<dreamon> sysdef, Das hab ich gemacht.  Wenn ich aber wlan anhänge, um gleich danach lan ranzuklemmen. dann reconnectet er nicht .. Manchmal frägt er mich erst einige Minuten später nach dem Passwort.
<sysdef> dreamon: ich nutze das mit public key auth + ssh-add. bei mir macht er reconnect im hintergrund ohne rueckfrage und verzoegerung
<dreamon> sysdef, Ja, das hab ich gestern auch eingerichtet. 
<dreamon> sysdef,  sshfs -o reconnect,idmap=user pi@192.168.0.110:/ ~/fusessh
<sysdef> jupp. meine ~/bin/sshfs.sh http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-300812-203853.php
<kubine> Title: Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par sysdef (at www.zimagez.com)
<Hodes> ok ich hab herausgefunden, dass termine aufgenommen werden. aber er zeigt mir keine vorhandenen an?!
<Hodes> jmd ne ahnung?
<dreamon> sysdef, Jetzt nach ca. 5Minuten .. warten geht es, ohne ein passwort einzugeben. Warum das wohl so lange dauert..
<user3121> Guten Abend, ich habe folgendes Problem mit Xubuntu. Ich bekomme das Programm TREESHEETS nicht zum laufen. Wenn ich es als ausführbare datei starte kommt die fehlermeldung: "Konnte treesheets nicht umbenennen. Kindprozess konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (datei nicht gefunden)" Wenn ich in der Konsole starte ist die fehlermeldung auch, dass es die Datei nicht gibt
<jokrebel> user3121: Was ist das für ein Programm und wie hast Du es nach welcher Anleitung installiert? (3 Fragen)
<user3121> es ist eine mischung aus excel und gedit ? für mindmaps und so... es gab eine tar.gz. datei zum runderladen die ich ins homeverzeichnis entpackt habe
<user3121> free form data organisation ist wohl der fachbegriff ;) ( www.treesheets.com ), keine 10mb groß, aber eigentlich ganz praktisch
<jokrebel> .oO( warum wusste ich, dass nur 2 Fragen beantwortet werden, trotz des Hinweises) *seufz*
<jokrebel> user3121: Welcher Anleitung bist Du gefolgt und bitte nopaste den kompletten output.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > user3121
<kubine> user3121: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<user3121> die frage habe gelesen, aber es gab keine anleitung. ich hatte das programm vorher auch schon benutzt und da habe ich einfach die datei entpackt, die datei treesheets ausführbar gemacht und dann lief das programm
<Hodes> ok hat sich wohl erledigt, scheint nen allg mein problem mit korganizer zu sein
<Hodes> danke trotzdem
<jokrebel> user3121: Du weist, dass man unter Linux normal möglichst nicht "irgendwo irgendwas herunterlädt und irgendwie installiert"?
<user3121> ich habe es ja nicht installiert, ich würde es eher als portable app bezeichnen ;)
<jokrebel> user3121: Welches Ubuntu?
<user3121> xubuntu 12.04, frisch installiert
<jokrebel> user3121: Passt das auf Dich?
<jokrebel> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/treesheets-laesst-sich-nicht-starten/#post-3114677
<kubine> Title: treesheets lässt sich nicht starten › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel hat es nur überflogen wegen Zeitmangel.
<user3121> nein, ich bekomme gar keine fehlermeldungen, außer dass es die datei die ich starten möchte garnicht gibt
<tiax_> user3121: wie genau startest Du es denn?
<jokrebel> user3121: Na dann schau warum es sie nicht gibt ;-)
<jokrebel> user3121: Und wie gesagt: Ein kompletter NoPaste des gesamten versuchs aus der Konsole heraus wäre vielleicht keine schlechte Idee.
<user3121> da gibt es leider nicht viel zu kopieren: ~/Treesheets/treesheets eingebe (tippfehler ausgeschlossen ;)) ) kommt die fehlermeldung /home/xxx/Treesheets/treesheets: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Sven_vB> hoi
<tiax_> user3121: und gibt's das Verzeichnis denn? Als ich's grad entpackt habe, gab's nur ./TS :)
<tiax_> user3121: probier doch erstmal cd <verzeichnisname> und dann ./treesheets
<tiax_> von dort aus findet es dann womöglich auch seine restlichen Dateien
<user3121> dann kommt der feher: BEfehl nicht gefunden
<tiax_> user3121: Machst Du das in einem Terminal?
<user3121> ja
<jokrebel> user3121: Ok - Du willst es nicht pasten. Hast Du denn lust ein ls -a /home/xxx-oder-was-auch-immer zu pasten?
<thomasfgkfdh> wie krieg ichs hin in precise statt vesa den gallium software renderer zu nutzen?
<droom> hallo
<droom> habe eine frage
<user3121> das problem liegt darin, dass ich treesheets auf meinem netbook nicht zum laufen bekomme, dieses aber kein internet hat. aber bisher gibt es auch keine fehlermeldungen, außer dass dateien, verzeichnisse oder befehle nicht ausgeführt werden können
<droom> habe gerade ubuntu installiert, neben win7, immer wenn ich es jetzt starten will kommt eine fehlermeldung und sagt, dass meine graka nicht erkannt wurde. dann werden mir versch. möglichkeiten angeboten. wähle ich "start with lower resulution" ( oä) 
<droom> friert der bildschirm en
<droom> habe ne nvidia gtx550ti, lasse ubuntu aber über die intel hd graphics 3000 laufen
<droom> weiss jemand die lösung für mein problem?
<droom> ü
<droom> überlegt ihr noch oder ist niemand da?
<sdx23> Wie lässt du das darüber laufen?
<jokrebel> user3121: Dass Du es nicht zum laufen bekommst wissen wir inzwischen. Fehlermeldungen; Screenshots bzw. Pasts von diversen Befehlen verweigerst Du aber. Wie soll man da helfen?
<niemand> niemand ist da und überlegt nicht mehr
<sdx23> Und: /var/log/Xorg.0.log wäre anzuschauen.
<droom> habs im bios eigestellt und ein vga-kabel auf der onboard graka
<jokrebel> !ot > niemand Lustiger Komentar, aber…
<kubine> niemand Lustiger Komentar, aber…: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<droom> habe das dvi kabel weiterhin auf der nvidia, damit ich das dann mit windows nutzen kann
<droom> hu?
<droom> hilf mir doch einer! das ist echt zum verzweifeln (ansonsten muss ich wohl doch fedora nehmen)
<sdx23> dann nimm Fedora, wenn hier schon "ansonsten"-Sprüche kommen. niemand will, dass du Ubuntu verwendest.
<droom> doch, ICH!
<droom> gibt es dafür keine lösung oder was ist los?
<sdx23> Wie ich bereits schrieb, der Inhalt der /var/log/Xorg.0.log wäre interessant. 
<dadrc> ^
<sdx23> Im Zweifel in einen Pastebin: http://pastebin.com
<kubine> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<droom> ach, das war an mich? :O
<droom> wie komme ich da dran, wenn ubuntu nicht richtig startet?
<dadrc> Ich dachte, mit der Intelkarte bootet es?
<sdx23> Entweder mit einer Live-CD oder mittels rescue-Mode.
<droom> nur soweit, dass ich diese fehlermeldung zu sehen bekomme
<droom> hm... rescue mode könnte ich wirklich mal ausprobieren
<Sven_vB> hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich meinen GRUB entfernen oder kaputten kann? um zu testen, ob die Neuinstallation wirklich auch in diesem Aspekt funktioniert
<sdx23> Sven_vB: mit dd die ersten 440 bytes überschreiben.
<Sven_vB> danke
<sdx23> droom: Du hast dann nur eine Kommandozeile. Falls du da Internet hast kannst du "pastebinit" verwenden.
<sdx23> !pastebinit
<kubine> sdx23: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich brauche Hilfe um auf meinem Server SSH mit einem Zertifikat einzurichten -  ich habe schon mehrere Tutorials angesehen, aber ich check das einfach nicht mit den public keys usw, habe es nach einer Anleitung versucht aber komme nicht weiter
<sdx23> LuGiX: ssh-keygen auf dem jeweiligen Client. Dann das was in id_rsa.pub steht in die authorized_keys auf den Host eintragen.
<Sven_vB> LuGiX: wenn dus grafischer brauchst, den KeyGen von PuTTY in wine. :)
<obscura> hey
<droom> jetzt geht gerade gar nichts, er zeigt also nichts an, aber trotzdem danke für eure hilfe!
<obscura> ich konfigurier meinen Sound über die Kommandozeile
<obscura> alsamixer
<obscura> allerdings speichert es die Einstellung nie dauerhaft, nach jedem Neustart muss ich es neu einstellen
<LuGiX> ja später habe ich auch von ssh-keygen gelesen, habe aber das tutorial mit openssl gemacht und habe jetzt ein .key ein .csr und ein .crt file
<obscura> wie speicher ich das permanent?
<subz3r0> putty wine? wieso wine? gibt doch auch ne native linux version?
<Sven_vB> subz3r0: ah ok, kannte ich noch nicht :)
<sdx23> obscura: es gibt bzw. gab einen Dienst dafür, i.e. ein Initskript.
<dadrc> obscura, normalerweise hilft `sudo alsactl store `
<dadrc> Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#Lautstaerke-speichern
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LuGiX> hat jemand eine Idee wie ich da den public key rausbekomme und das in ssh eintrage?
<sdx23> LuGiX: last du, was ich oben schrieb? Der public-Key ist .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<jokrebel> user3121: Kommt Da noch was? Sonst bin ich da erstmal raus aus Deinem Ticket. Das ist mir _so_ zu anstrengend…
<subz3r0> LuGiX, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LuGiX> sdx23: unter ~/.ssh/ ist nichts drin
<sdx23> LuGiX: dann hast du ssh-keygen noch nicht ausgeführt (oder mit den falschen Parameter). Sieh den Link an, den subz3r0 postete.
<LuGiX> Achso, dh. ich muss ssh.keygen NACH dem erstellen des zertifikats usw ausführen so oder so?=
<subz3r0> LuGiX, lies dir doch einfach mal den kompletten Link durch. auch den querverweisen folgen. Wenn dann noch fragen sind -> schiess los
<subz3r0> - link + Artikel
<obscura> dadrc, hab das Kommando ausprobiert, funktioniert einwandfrei, danke
<LuGiX> OK jetzt habe ich ein .crt, .csr, .key und .key.pub
<LuGiX> jetzt gibt es aber gar keine authorized_keys file?
<sdx23> dann erzeugst du die eben neu.
<LuGiX> Ist ein Zertifikat immer nur für einen Benutzer gültig oder für alle?#
<subz3r0> jeder nutzer sollte sein eigenes cert bekommen
<subz3r0> wenn du mal eines widerrufen willst, sperrste sonst alle aus
<LuGiX> das heisst ich mach mit jedem benutzer des ssh-keygen?
<LuGiX> also als der benutzer selber?
<sdx23> Jeder Benutzer sollte das selbst machen ja. Idealerweise einmal für jeden Rechner den er nutzen will.
<sdx23> also Clientrechner.
<LuGiX> was nbzw wie muss ich den ssh server neuladen das er die config neu lädt?
<sdx23> !Dienste > LuGiX 
<kubine> LuGiX: Informationen zu Dienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<sdx23> bzw. auch im SSH-Artikel.
<LuGiX> Schließlich bin ich über ssh drin da wäre es blöd wenn ich mich aussperre XD
<sdx23> die aktuelle Session bleibt bestehen. Deswegen mit einer neuen parallel probieren, ob dann auch alles funktioniert.
<sdx23> Dürfte ebenfalls im genannten Artikel stehen.
<subz3r0> LuGiX, du möchtest Dir vielleicht auch noch diese Artikel durchlesen: http://www.pirates-of-art.de/2011/10/linux-ssh-zugang-via-public-key/ , http://netz10.de/2011/01/10/ssh-tunnel/ , http://blog.encodingit.ch/2009/11/linux-server-absichern/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LifeIsATechnicalGame+%28Life+is+a+technical+Game%29 , http://andreaswittig.info/2009/08/08/brute-force-angriffe-auf-ssh-abwehren/ , http://www.yeta
<subz3r0> notherlinuxblog.de/79-sshd-sinnvoll-und-sicher-konfigurieren/
<kubine> Title: Linux: SSH-Zugang via Public Key « Pirates Of Art (at www.pirates-of-art.de)
<subz3r0> noch mehr gibts im planeten :)
<sysdef> .o( support attack! )
<LuGiX> hm also ich habe jetzt einen public key gemacht und habe das ganze auch in die authorized_key reinkopiert, aber wenn ich jetzt auf dem client den public key (die .key datei) benutzen will, kommt die meldung: Unable to use key file "C:\Users\Benjamin\Desktop\server.key" (OpenSSH SSH-2 private key)
<subz3r0> spiele auch gerade nen bischen mit ssh rum. Wie bekomme ich denn das x-forwarding hin?
<subz3r0> xauth ist installed und in der "/etc/ssh/sshd_config" ist auch "X11Forwarding yes" gesetzt
<subz3r0> nvm.. habs auf dem client vergessen =)
<subz3r0> funktioniert nicht. Stimmt an dem command was nicht?    "ssh name@ip -p 12345 -X"
<subz3r0> sudo service ssh reload, hab ich auch gemacht nach dem ändern der configs
<dadrc> sieht an sich ok aus
<dadrc> Keine Fehlermeldung irgendwo?
<subz3r0> nö, bin einfach verbunden und kann fröhlich in der shell des servers rumspielen
<subz3r0> allerdings sehe ich wenn ich das terminal minimiere nichts die geöffneten programme des servers. also zb xchat von hier
<dadrc> musst die programme schon aus der shell da starten
<dadrc> Programme, die vorher gestartet worden, übernehmen geht nicht 
<subz3r0> achso
<subz3r0> dann ist der wikieintrag ein wenig missverständlich
<dadrc> Dafür brauchst du vnc
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Server
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> "Die ausgeführten Programme sollten nun auf dem lokalen Bildschirm angezeigt werden."
<dadrc> Wenn du in der Shell da jetzt Xchat startest, wird es das auch
<subz3r0> "Die nun im Terminal gestarteten Programme sollten nun auf dem lokalen Bildschirms des Clients angezeigt werden" wäre unmissverstädnlicher :)
<dadrc> Ajo, ist ein Wiki, hau rein :
<dadrc> :)
<subz3r0> wie mache ich das? :D
<dadrc> Hast du 'nen Account da?
<subz3r0> erste mal probiert mit dem X forwarding
<subz3r0> ne, hab noch keinen acc
<dadrc> Wenn ja, einfach einloggen und oben auf Bearbeiten klicken
<subz3r0> aber hätte noch ne frage
<subz3r0> sec
<subz3r0> "ForwardX11Trusted yes" soll man auskommentieren. abgesehen davon, war bei mir auf dem client eh alles auskommentiert
<subz3r0> was bewirkt das "...Trusted"?
<dadrc> If this option is set to “yes”, remote X11 clients will have full access to the original X11 display.
<dadrc> → man ssh_config
<subz3r0> werd mir die man eh noch mal genauer durchlesen. jo :)
<subz3r0> "man page"
<subz3r0> hmm schade, also tvtime geht schon mal nciht zu forwarden
<subz3r0> xvoutput: received x error: badacces (attempt to access private resource denied)
<subz3r0> vielleicht mal mit -Y versuchen
<dadrc> dann musst du aber auch Trusted in der Config wieder anmachen, soweit ich weiß
<subz3r0> groovy. mal gbriany gestartet. klappt wunderbar :)
<subz3r0> *gbrainy
<subz3r0> aber mal was anderes. Wenn ich nen Rechner hab der komplett mit LUKS verschlüsselt ist, halt nur /boot is nicht verschlüsselt. Ich will den Rechner nun per WakeOnLan starten. Wie kann ich mich dann anmelden? ssh läuft ja noch nicht. 
<subz3r0> bzw. welchen ansatz muss man da verfolgen? oder geht das gar nicht?
<dadrc> Bootpasswörter und SSH sind keine gute Kombination
<dadrc> Wieso nicht nur Swap und Home verschlüsseln?
<dadrc> Oder nur Home, reicht normalerweise auch
<subz3r0> also ohne hardware zugriff kann man so ne kiste zwar starten über WOL aber halt kein login möglich?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht wie, SSH ist halt erst da, wenn das System komplett läuft
<subz3r0> jo, darum die frage. ich kam da auch auf keine idee.
<Guest39669> einen wunderschoenen guten Tag
<Guest39669> ich hab da mal eine Frage yur Wiederherstellung einer Datei
<Guest39669> kann mir da jemand helfen bitte?
<dadrc> einfach fragen
<subz3r0> wollte mir nun nen schickes kleines bildchen in die motd packen. wenn ich mich verbinde sehe ich allerdings nur den lastlogin. jmd ne idee? reloaded hab ich auch schon den server
<dadrc> subz3r0, /etc/update-motd.d/ benutzt?
<subz3r0> nur die /etc/motd geändert
<dadrc> Wird überschrieben, siehe /etc/update-motd.d
<dadrc> Werden in Reihenfolge ausgeführt, also einfach ein Skript anlegen, dass das Bild ausgibt. 
<dadrc> `cat /pfad/zur/datei/mit/bild` oder so
<subz3r0> alles klar. thx
<subz3r0> Guest39669, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung?highlight=photorec
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wenn er nichts sagt, können wir ihm auch nicht helfen...
<subz3r0> da hast du wohl recht :>
<Guest39669> danke subz3r0, da war ich schon, habe gerade ein Problem mit dem kompilieren von ext3undelete - http://www.gbimg.org/Y1GXF
<kubine> Title: gbimg.org - SAM_2156.JPG (at www.gbimg.org)
<Guest39669> daraus werde ich nicht schlau
<subz3r0> ehh, nen foto von dem bildschirm gemacht?
<subz3r0> ich seh da nix. augenkrebs will ich auch nicht bekommen
<Guest39669> sorry
<dadrc> Vor allem, wieso selber bauen? Gibt's doch in den Paketquellen
<Guest39669> ne
<Guest39669> net in denen, die ich hier  auf dem liveszs hab
<dadrc> Änder sie halt 
<Guest39669> wenn du welche fuer mich hast, gern
<dadrc> Ist in Universe, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<Guest39669> sollte doch eigentlich standardquelle sein .
<Guest39669> ich schau noch mal nach
<dadrc> Universe ist glaub ich auskommtiert
<dadrc> Sollte aber in /etc/apt/sources.list drinstehen
<dadrc> Kommentare weg, apt-get update, apt-get install extundelete, alles gut
<Guest39669> merci
<dadrc> Sollte das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht gehen, hier runterladen (mit wget) und mit dpkg -i installieren: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/extundelete
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package extundelete in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Guest39669> vielen dank euch, geht um ne Hausarbeit, die morgen raus muss. Sicherheitskopie von gester ist ywar da, ist aber ne Tagesarbeit die sonst draufgeht
<Guest39669> ich versuch mein Glueck
<dadrc> Viel Erfolg
<dadrc> So, und ich bin dann mal raus. Gute Nacht.
<subz3r0> gn8 dadrc 
<Guest39669> hat laenger gedauert, aber extundelete ist installiert. die universal quellen waren nicht in der sources.list, hat aber dank des wikis funktioniert. jetzt kann ich ja anfangen. danke nochmals, ihr habt mir geholfen
<subz3r0> schau dir ggf. auch noch mal photorec an. das ist auch nicht schlecht. viel erfolg beim retten der daten =)
<Guest39669> das habe ich schon runtergeladen, wird aber von dem livesys hier nicht gestartet, genauso wie die bash... deshalb das "Bildschirmfoto"
<Guest39669> von der init 1
<Guest39669> Ok, ich komme mit extundelete nicht weiter. Mein Problem ist folgendes: Hausarbeit in Libreoffice geschrieben, LO wird langsamer, aendert seine Oberflaeche. Schnell gespeichert. Rechner haengt sich komplett auf, REISUB nicht ausprobiert, weil war meine Freundin. Rechner ausgeschaltet. Nach dem Hochfahren ist die Datei noch da, aaaaber sie hat nun eine Groesse von ganzen 0 bytes. Wo setzte ich denn nun an? Die Datei an sich ist j
<Guest39669> ist fsck eine gute idee dafür?
<Guest39669> ich habe fsck noch nicht angewendet, weil ich auf verschiedenen Seiten gelesen habe, dass bei einer Datenrettung das Dateisystem in Ruhe gelassen werden soll und dann halt Recoverytools angewendet werden sollen. Nur dass ich hier ja keine Daten gelöscht habe
<Guest39669> Wenn Libreoffice beim schreiben nun Probleme bekommen hat und wenn währenddessen  gespeichert wurde, kann es sein, dass Libreoffice die existierende Datei mit einer leeren überschrieben hat?
<subz3r0> legt LibreOffice nicht auch shadow kopien an?
<subz3r0> kenne das nur ausm windows. wo es die hier gibt, hab ich auch keine Ahnung
<Guest39669> ist ne idee, als versteckte kopien
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-31
<[linuxFan]> ubuntu 10.04 habe etwas installiert von ubuntu jau. es funktioniert perfekt . nur wenn ich ein update machen möchte kommt die meldung ""Nicht alle Aktualisierungen können installiert werden"" kann man diese meldung abschalten ??
<ppq> [linuxFan]: guck einfach mal nach, woran das liegt: im terminal folgendes ausführen  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ppq> am besten vorher noch ein sudo apt-get update
<[linuxFan]> ppq ich möchte das eine kleine tool so lassen . das andere geht alles nur die meldung die stört 
<ppq> ok
<ppq> ändert nichts daran, dass die ausgabe des o.g. befehls hilfreich ist
<ppq> ;)
<[linuxFan]> :)  ppq
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/y1g1Ha91
<kubine> Title: /etc/init.d/fail2ban status * Status of authentication failure monitor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> läuft fail2ban nun richtig oder nicht? bekomme unterschiedliche angaben mit "sudo service fail2ban status" und "/etc/init.d/fail2ban status"
<subz3r0> ahh mein fehler. lag wohl daran, dass ich "/etc/init.d/fail2ban status" und nicht "sudo /etc/init.d/fail2ban status" eingegeben hab =)
<ben1u> hallo, ich habe im weechat "/mouse enable" gemacht allerdings kann ich dennoch den text nicht markieren. Ich nutze das urxvt Terminal
<Daniel> Hallo, kann mir jemand mit VLC unter V.12.04 helfen?
<k1l> wenn man das problem kennt vlt :)
<bullgard6> Daniel: Bitte schildere Dein Problem genauer.
<Daniel> ich versuche mit VLC Webcam unter HTTP live zu streamen. Browser mach jedoch kein livestream, sondern FileDownload! 
<stevieh> Daniel: vielleicht
<bullgard6> Daniel: Vielleicht hilft Dir https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo weiter.
<kubine> Title: RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> Daniel: du meinst, wenn du die URI deines Livestroms im Browser eingibst, spielt er das nicht live ab? Würde mich auch wundern...
<Daniel> stevieh: genau das passiert!
<stevieh> Daniel: wie gesagt. browser können das glaub ich auch nicht... das kann z.B. der vlc
<kingfranky> Daniel wie sieht den die URI aus ?? erste 5 Zeichen ??
<Daniel> kingfranky: http://...:8080
<kingfranky> den versuch mal den VLC player und den Stream oeffnen
<Daniel> kingfranky: läuft...
<kingfranky> ^^gut
<vlt> k1l: Ich kenne es nicht, tut mir leid ;-)
<Daniel> kingfranky: ...und jetzt?
<stevieh> Daniel: browser können das nicht.
<stevieh> ein browser ist kein video streaming player.
<Daniel> stevieh: kennst du einen Streamingserver unter Ubuntu der ein Livestream streamen kann?
<dot8> Moin
<bullgard6> dot8: Guten Morgen! Wenn Du eine Fragezu Ubuntu  hast, kannst Du sie einfach hier stellen.
<dot8> auf einem pc fährt kubuntu zwar hoch, aber nach dem hochfahren, kann man nichts mehr machen. weder programme noch eine konsole kann man starten... wo könnte ich nachsehen, was das system da auslastet?
<dot8> der pc lief bis gerstern ohne probleme. es wurde wohl das automatische update gemacht, ich weiß aber nicht mehr welche pakete das waren... 
<fishor> Daniel, hab mich immer gefragt, wie soll http _livestream_ funktionieren. man braucht doch header und keyframe un den Anfang zu finden
<bullgard6> dot8: Kann man wirklich nichts mehr machen? Dann solltest Du eine Ubuntu-Live-CD verwenden und in den Logs auf der Festplatte nach Fehlermeldungen suchen zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt.
<fishor> Daniel, vielleicht meinst du rtsp oder so was?
<dot8> bullgard6: ich komme mit strg alt f1 in die konsole. das geht, dann ist die auslastung auch wieder normal.
<bullgard6> dot8: Was gibt dort 'df -h' aus? Pastebin bitte!
<dot8> bullgard6: aber innerhalb der grafischen oberfläche geht gar nichts. Er bricht alles prozesse ab
<Daniel> fishor: unter rtsp funktioniert es auch nicht.
<dot8> bullgard: nee, die platte ist nicht voll, das habe ich schon gecheckt
<bullgard6> dot8: Das passiert öfter einmal. Vielleicht ist eine Partition bei Dir vollgelaufen.
<stevieh> fishor: den header und das keframe gibts ja auch, ist ja p2p verbindung.
<bullgard6> dot8: Dann analysiere zuerest /var/log/syslog
<stevieh> Daniel: du willst ein video, das in einem Browser angezeigt wird, vermute ich mal?
<bullgard6> s/zuerest/zuerst/
<stevieh> Daniel:  und hast du einschränkungen beim Browser?
<dot8> bullgard6: ah, ok sehe ich mir an!
<Daniel> stevieh:Ich will das meine Webcam im Browser live gezeigt wird. Einschränkungen im Browser sind mir nicht bekannt. (Chrom,Firefox)
<fishor> Daniel, hier mal zum proben, mit gstreamer: gst-launch-0.10 -v videotestsrc ! video/x-raw-yuv, width=320, height=240, framerate=5/1 ! jpegenc ! queue ! rtpjpegpay ! udpsink host=localhost port=5000
<fishor> und auf der reciever seite: gst-launch -v udpsrc port=5000 caps="application/x-rtp, media=(string)video, width=(string)320, height=(string)240" ! rtpjpegdepay ! jpegdec ! autovideosink
<dot8> bullgard6: ist es evtl. einfacher, alle Partitionen platt zu machen außer der /home und das system neu zu installieren? Ist eine standart install, das geht schneller als den FEhler zu finden....
<bullgard6> dot8: Nein, das ist nicht einfacher. Das sieht nur auf den ersten Blick so aus.
<stevieh1> thats the M$ way
<dot8> bullgard6: ich kann die syslog auch gar nicht von dem system holen und pasten, wie gesagt ausser konsole geht nix
<bullgard6> dot8: Das erscheint Dir nur so am Anfang. Diese Art Probleme treten öfter auf, und Du benötigst Problemlösungskompetenz. Die erwirbst Du nicht durch neuinstallation.
<bullgard6> dot8: Doch das geht von der Konsole aus.
<fishor> bullgard6, wow. +1
<dot8> bullgard6: absolut richtig! ohne frage.
<dadrc> dot8, installier dir mal pastebinit, damit kannst du das Log aus der Konsole hochladen
<Daniel> fishor: Danke. Das lößt aber das Problem der Platformunabhängigkeit nicht. Unter Windows läuft das ohne Schwierigkeiten z.Bsp WebcamX 5
<fishor> Daniel, naja, man kann als empfänger vlc nutzen. der versteht rtp doch auch.  Ich muss mich mit diese Thema noch näher beschäftigen, ich werde es aber heute nicht mehr schaffen
<bullgard6> dot8: Weißt Du, wie Du von der Konsole aus das Paket "Pastebinit" installieren kannst?
<stevieh1> Daniel: und was kommt da aus webcamx5 raus? ne ganze website, oder?
<dot8> bullgard6: jepp, apt-get install bla
<Daniel> fishor: Danke, mein Ziel ist es meine Webcam auf Webseite zu veröffentlichen. (Videoüberwachung usw.)
<bullgard6> dot8: Zuerst 'sudo apt-get update' machen!
<fishor> Daniel, wie where es mit http://www.zoneminder.com/
<kubine> Title: ZoneMinder - ZoneMinder: Linux Home CCTV and Video Camera Security with Motion Detection (at www.zoneminder.com)
<dot8> bullgard6: ich probiere es nachher und melde mich dann wieder
<dot8> bullgard6: danke!
<bullgard6> dot8: Viel  Glück! (Vielleicht bin ich dann nicht mehr da.)
<fishor> Daniel, und ich glaube das ist auch eine option: http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome
<kubine> Title: WebHome < Motion < Foswiki (at www.lavrsen.dk)
<holgersson> Tach :)
<bullgard6> holgersson: Du kannst hier einfach Deine Ubuntu-Frage stellen.
<holgersson> bullgard6: hab keine, aber vielleicht kann ich ja bei allgemeinem Kram helfen 
<holgersson> aber danke für den Hinweis^^
<bullgard6> holgersson: Prima, wenn Du anderen Ubunteros beim Lösen von ihren Problemen helfen willst!  Das finde ich gut.
<holgersson> ...wenn hier jemand mit ner Frage auftaucht^^
<stevieh> wie bekomme ich weltfrieden auf 12.04 ans laufen
<karakTaka> was ist das denn?
<Loetmichel> stevieh: ist in "human race" nicht implementiert ;-)
<stevieh> ah, doch, das ist installiert und conflicts mit weltfrieden.
<ring0> stevieh, zum quatschen nimm doch bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Loetmichel> gute idee
<nevchen> re
<Lars0312> halli hallo ich habe ein kleiner problem mit zwei linux rechner im netzwerk und zwar wird mir mein linux server nicht angezeigt auf meinem kubuntu aber über mein smartphone komme ich drauf
<bullgard6> Wie nennt GNOME den "App Switcher" 	http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-264011.html auf Deutsch?
<kubine> Title: [RAVE] Gnome 3's App Switcher: Ingenious! [Archive] - FedoraForum.org (at forums.fedoraforum.org)
<koegs> bullgard6: was hat diese Frage mit einem Ubuntu-Problem zu tun?
<k1l> Lars0312: was wie wo?
<Lars0312> ich sehe mit meinem linux rechner nicht meinen linux server im netzwerk
<k1l> Lars0312: ja was willst du da denn sehen? nen samba share? nfs? webseite? etc etc
<Lars0312> den samba share jap
<koegs> Lars0312: und wie versuchst du darauf zuzugreifen?
<Lars0312> über dolphin -> netzwerk -> samba shares
<ring0> Lars0312, schonmal mit smbclient im terminal probiert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_smbclient
<kubine> Title: Samba Client smbclient › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lars0312> gut probier ich mal danke
<Lars0312> ok danke hat geklappt ich war noch verwirrt weil ich mal eine ältere ubuntu version hier hatte und da wurde mir der server einfach so angezeigt hier bei ubuntu muss ich ihn manuel hinzufügen aber gut es geht jetzt
<ring0> Lars0312, das ist doch gut :)
<[linuxFan]> kann man moo die super kuh fest ein binden im terminal 
<k1l> [linuxFan]: meinst du cowsay?
<[linuxFan]> <k1l> ja richtig spielerei für das terminal
<k1l> !easter_eggs > [linuxFan] 
<kubine> [linuxFan]: Informationen zu Easter_Eggs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Easter_Eggs
<jojo4> hi, weiß jemand wie ich ein programm als Standard-Anwendung einstelle, welches nicht in der Liste erscheint welche mir bei rechtsklick auf die datei → öffnen mit     angezeigt wird
<dAnjou> k1l: fragt sich noch, was [linuxFan] mit "fest einbinden" meint
<jojo4> ich habe ein java programm (also .jar), mit diesem sollen die dateien geöffnet werden
<dAnjou> jojo4: soweit ich weiß, kann man manuell den pfad zur anwendung festlegen
<k1l> dAnjou: ja so richtig mit der sprache rausgekommen ist er ja nicht
<jojo4> dAnjou: ja, unter 10.04 war das kein problem, aber entweder ich finde das nun unter 12.04 nicht mehr oder das geht nicht mehr graphisch
<[linuxFan]> <k1l> ich habe gerade nach geschaut cowsay ist richt , du kennst ja sicher linux mint dar ist die super kuh auch zu sehen automatisch und wie mache ich das mit ubuntu 10.04 
<jojo4> unter weitere "weitere anwendungen" erscheinen nur installierte anwendungen, mein programm ist aber ja eine .jar-datei und taucht somit dort nicht aus
<dAnjou> [linuxFan]: die datei ~/.bash_rc wird mit jedem neuen terminal ausgeführt
<dAnjou> [linuxFan]: du musst also nur den entsprechenden befehl ans ende dieser datei packen
<[linuxFan]> <dAnjou> z.b apt-get moo ? so hin typen 
<k1l> [linuxFan]: ich würde eher cowsay nehmen
<[linuxFan]> <k1l> habe ich gerade installiert aber ich komme nicht weiter 
<[linuxFan]> <dAnjou><k1l> cowsay ist installiert aber was muss ich dann in bash_rc rein setzen das alles automatisch anzeigt ?
<k1l> "cowsay hallo welt" ?
<jojo4> es wäre mir schon eine hilfe wenn ich wüsste wie ich die datei über das terminal aufrufe, also die datei /pfad/dateiname.bib mit /pfad/programm.jar öffnen kann
<k1l> jojo4: geht es um jabref?
<k1l> oder was ist dein ominöses java programm?
<jojo4> k1l: ja, aber ich möchte es nicht aus der paketverwaltung installieren, die dort enthaltene beta läuft bei mir sehr instabil
<k1l> jojo4: dann starte halt dein jabref und da klickst du dich dann mit dem menü zum öffnen der .bib vor
<k1l> und ich hab meine dipl mit jabref aus den paketquellen geschrieben. fand ich ganz ok soweit
<[linuxFan]> danke kill 
<[linuxFan]> <k1l> Danke 
<jojo4> k1l: das ist ziemlich umständlich, vor allem weil in der java umgebung (oder wie man das nennt), die gnome favoriten nicht angezeigt werden, dann muss ich jedes mal durch sämtliche ordner navigieren, außerdem möchte ich auch die .bib-dateien aus dem internet nicht jedes mal speichern und dann öffnen sondern direkt öffnen können
<jojo4> das macht momentan ein flüssiges arbeiten nicht gerade einfach
<jojo4> wie öffne ich denn /pfad/dateiname.bib mit /pfad/programm.jar über das terminal
<k1l> jojo4: schau dich da mal rein: http://jabref.sourceforge.net/help/de/CommandLine.php
<kubine> Title: Kommandozeilen-Optionen (at jabref.sourceforge.net)
<jojo4> k1l: das bringt mir nichts, weil jabref nicht installiert ist
<jojo4> ich öffne immer nur die .jar-datei (mit rechtsklick → mit open jdk öffnen....)
<jojo4> der befehl jabref mit terminal führt also zu 
<jojo4> Die Anwendung »jabref« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<jojo4> sudo apt-get install jabref
<k1l> !jabref > jojo4 
<kubine> jojo4: Informationen zu JabRef finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JabRef
<jojo4> aber wie gesagt, ich will die version aus der paketverwaltung nicht
<k1l> ist doch da erklärt
<k1l> jojo4: und wenn du so nen super spezialfall willst mit zig aber hier nicht und da nicht, dann musst du auch die entsprechende initiative einbringen.
<jojo4> k1l: hatte ich wohl übersehen, danke
<jojo4> ich versuche mich daran ja schon eine weile, wenn ich es selbst hinbekommen hätte würde ich hier nicht fragen
<jojo4> wenn ich nun unter ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<jojo4> folgendes eintrage ändert sich leider nicht (dh ich bei rechtsklick auf die .bib-datei erscheint mir keine neue option)
<jojo4> bibtex/bib=java -jar ~/.jabref/JabRef-2.8.1.jar
<jojo4> zumindest steht im wiki, dass man hier standardanwendungen hinzufügen kann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Tipps#Standard-Anwendungen-aendern
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Der Mimetype von bibtex müsste application/x-bibtex sein
<jojo4> dadrc: danke, also application/x-bibtex=java -jar ~/.jabref/JabRef-2.8.1.jar ??
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass du erst eine Desktopdatei für jabref anlegen musst
<Nephelo> Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntuserver 10.04 mit smbd und mdadm raid 5
<dadrc> Nephelo, mehr Details. Falls irgendwelche Logs relevant sind, bitte Pastebin.
<Nephelo> Ich habe zugriff auf die Netzwerkfreigabe. Jedoch friert der Server nach eine gewissen Zeit ein (konnte noch kein Muster feststellen). Dann hilft nur noch ein reset.
<dadrc> Wenn es kein Muster hat, wie kommst du dann darauf, dass das an smbd oder mdadm liegt? Seit wann passiert das?
<Nephelo> Ich habe vielleicht vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es vor allem dann auftritt wenn ich größere datenmengen auf den server schreibe. Wenn er im Idle läuft, ist mir das nach nicht passiert. Außerdem findet sich in der Syslog kein Hinweis darauf
<Nephelo> Und nach dem reset
<Nephelo> *läut dann ein resync des raids. kommt es daher, dass das system nicht richtig heruntergefahren wurde?
<dadrc> Gut möglich, ja
<dadrc> Absolut sicher, dass die Hardware ok ist? Festplatten, RAM?
<dadrc> Eventuell Temperatur?
<Nephelo> Naja durch einen Festplattenfehler bleibt kein System stehen, ebenfalls wäre die Temperatur in den Logs vermerkt, bzw. das System friert nicht ein. RAM habe ich noch nicht getestet
<dadrc> Lass mal bei Gelegenheit 'ne Runde memtest durchlaufen
<Nephelo> gerade dabei....Gibt es sonst noch möglichkeiten, woran es liegen könnte? Das Dateisystem habe ich schon auf Fehler überprüft
<dadrc> Ohne irgendwelche Fehlermeldung würd ich das Problem eher in der Hardware vermuten, alles andere sollte zumindest 'ne Segfault-Nachricht in die Logs schreiben
<stevieh> Nephelo: lief das System schon mal stabil? 
<Nephelo> Ja, das System läuft schon (ich schätze ca. 1 Jahr) komplett stabil, also keine ähnlichen Fehler
<Nephelo> Aber memtest meldent jetzt: error: too small lower memory (0x99100 > 0x98400)
<Nephelo> Dazu gibt es sogar nen Bug-Report
<dadrc> Lösung steht ja auch dabei
<Nephelo> Wo? Dann hab ich was überlesen
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/560839/comments/26
<kubine> Title: Comment #26 : Bug #560839 : Bugs : “memtest86+” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Nephelo> Hab gerade die /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ geladen, aber wie kann ich da den multibooteintrag freischalten?
<dadrc> Ab Zeile 42 ist da einiges auskommentiert
<dadrc> Die ganzen # davor entfernen
<Nephelo> MMh dann hab ich ne andere version von der datei. So viele Zeilen hat meine gar nicht: http://pastebin.com/6pW6ng5t
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/sh set -e # older versions of grub2 do not have this yet (LP: #459080 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab alle ubuntu sourcen in den apt-sourcen auskommentiert, trotzdem hat mir irgendwas ins motd eingetragen, dass da ne neue release ist. Wer macht denn das?
<dadrc> stevieh, irgendwas aus /etc/update-motd.d/
<dadrc> Und: äh, wieso?
<dadrc> Nephelo, dann wirst du wohl eine Live-CD oder so benutzen müssen
<stevieh> dadrc: ok, I see. dann muss ich das da rauswerfen.
<dadrc> Gibt ja fertige ISOs bei memtest: http://memtest.org/#downiso
<kubine> Title: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool (at memtest.org)
<stevieh> dadrc: merci
<Nephelo> Danke. So memetest läuft...Jetzt heißt es warten
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<misterx> ich könnte ein wenig konzeptionelle hilfe gebrauchen
<misterx> und zwar möchte ich (vermutlich?) einen audio-streaming-server aufsetzen
<misterx> das problem, das ich lösen möchte ist, dass die musik auf einem mobil-gerät mit eher dürftiger sound-qualität liegt, dass ich aber das abspielgerät (mit schönerer qualität und lautstärke) nicht ständig bedienen kann
<_Phil_> hm.. ich versteh nicht warum, aber gthumb will nicht mehr richtig mit facebook verbinden .  
<misterx> ich möchte also auf meinem netbook einstellen "playlist x wird gespielt" und dann soll aus dem lautsprecher am desktop musik kommen
<misterx> hat da jemand vorschläge für mich?
<ring0> misterx, vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mediatomb
<kubine> Title: Mediatomb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx> ring0: danke, ich gucke mal
<sl33py_0x15> hi, wäre gut wenn ihr euch das mal anseht und auch unterzeichnet: http://www.stop-esm.org/unterzeichner
<kubine> Title: Unterzeichner :: Stop-ESM.org (at www.stop-esm.org)
<ring0> misterx, falls dir mediatomb nicht gefällt, sind hier auch alternativen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Musik_verwalten#Musikserver
<kubine> Title: Musik verwalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> misterx, solange es nur Musik ist, Pulseaudio kann über Netzwerk genutzt werden
<dadrc> DLNA-Medienserver sind eigentlich nicht soo geeignet dafür
<dadrc> Ansonsten könntest du noch mpd benutzen: Müsstest die Musik aufm Netbook freigeben, auf dem Desktop mpd installieren und die Freigabe mounten, dann kannst du über einen beliebigen mpd-Client die Musik da steuern
<sl33py_0x15> ist das dein ernst?
<stevieh> ich denke auch, mpd ist da eigentlich ne schicke sache für. 
<k1l> sl33py_0x15: halte dich an die channelregeln, die für alle gelten. EOD
<stevieh> gibt es dnla renderer für linux?
<dadrc> xbmc kann das, zB.
<misterx> @dadrc: veränderungen am desktop fallen aus, erstens windows, zweitens nicht meiner
<dadrc> tjo. dann nicht.
<misterx> aber danke für den tip
<misterx> inwiefern kann pulse über netzwerk genutzt werden?
<dadrc> Na, du kannst bei Pulse pro Source auch ein Sink wählen. Das PA, zu dem der Sink gehört, muss aber nicht auf deinem Rechner laufen, sondern kann auch auf einem anderen Rechner laufen
<dadrc> Da kann man dann einstellen, dass auch Verbindungen über Netzwerk angenommen werden
<dadrc> Bringt aber auch eher wenig, wenn das eine Windowskiste ist
<dadrc> Fürchte, so ganz ohne Softwareinstallation wird das nichts.
<misterx> also, ideal wäre ne streaming-lösung, die webradio-mäßig läuft
<misterx> die komplette bedienung soll ja auf dem netbook verbleiben
<misterx> inklusive der auswahl, was gerade gespielt wird etc
<dadrc> Wär es mit PA ja
<misterx> jo, ideal…
<misterx> wenn das der windows media player abgreifen kann…
<stevieh> misterx: http://www.hundhome.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=42:windows-7-pc-als-dlna-player&catid=4:technology&Itemid=5
<kubine> Title: Windows Media Player 12 als DLNA Gerät (at www.hundhome.de)
<dadrc> Kannst natürlich einen Webradioserver installieren, darüber deine Musik abspielen und den Stream auf dem Windowsrechner anmachen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Icecast2 würd mir spontan einfallen
<kubine> Title: Icecast2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx> ich gestehe, dass ich bei icecast recht schnell aufgegeben habe
<misterx> stevieh: zu viele wahlmöglichkeiten für den client
<misterx> der client soll das spielen, was der server vorgibt
<misterx> dennoch: danke
<stevieh> misterx: das tut der client, wenn es der controller sagt, und der ist nicht auf dem client
<stevieh> dnla ist ein wenig mehrdimensional
<stevieh> http://jorgenmodin.net/index_html/archive/2009/12/26/list-of-open-source-dlnaupnp-av-software-devices
<kubine> Title: List of open source DLNA/UPnP AV software devices jorgenmodin.net (at jorgenmodin.net)
<misterx> hm.
<jojo4> dadrc: ich habe nun eine Desktopdatei erstellt, wenn ich diese öffne, dann startet jabref
<jojo4> bei den standardprogrammen habe ich
<jojo4> application/x-bibtex=JabRef.desktop
<jojo4> eingetragen. leider bekomme ich aber bei rechtsklick auf eine .bib-datei unter "weitere programme" immer noch kein jabref angezeigt
<jojo4> habe natürlich neugestartet
<stevieh> misterx: ich sag mit dem Tablet meiner Stereoanlage, dass sie vom NAS die Musik abspielen soll. 
<misterx> stevieh: ja, das ist schon eine stufe komplexer, als das was ich vorhabe ;)
<stevieh> misterx: naja, aber wahrscheinlich die minimal invasive methode für den Win Dekstop
<misterx> naja, die minimalinvasive methode wäre mE ein "spiel mal mms://192.168.x.y/ ab"…
<stevieh> misterx: ahso, stimmt. d.h. du willst im Prinzip wirklich n webradiosender bauen, und die Win-Büchse klemmt sich z.B. per Browser da dran. Hmm... stimmt, sollte gehen.
<misterx> stevieh: exakt
<misterx> kurz zur rahmenlage: ich bin als spielleiter einer pen&paper-rollenspielrunde (vgl. wikipedia falls unbekannt) zu Gast bei Freunden
<misterx> ich bringe die musik mit, ich steuere was gerade gespielt wird
<misterx> aber die lautsprecher meines netbooks sind scheiße und die boxen umzustöpseln ist ein unverhältnismäßiger aufwand, weil die halbwegs fix montiert sind
<jojo4> ich habe nun einen anwendungsstarter für jabref erstellt, aber ich kann diesen immer noch nicht unter "weitere anwendungen" auswählen,
<jojo4> kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich diesen anwendungsstarter nun zum standard für die .bib-dateien mache
<misterx> d.h. atm läuft ne fixe playlist über deren desktop - aber das geht schöner
<jojo4> application/x-bibtex=JabRef.desktop bringt keinen erfolg
<jojo4> (in der datei  ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list)
<ring0> jojo4, du könntest das mit ubuntu-tweak grafisch lösen und später wieder deinstallieren. kommt aber aus fremdquellen
<dadrc> jojo4, wo liegt denn die JabRef.desktop rum?
<jojo4> dadrc: ~/.local/share/applications
<jojo4> ring0: tweak tools habe ich bereits installiert, wie könnte ich das problem damit lösen?
<ring0> jojo4, ubuntu-tweak, nicht tweak tools
<ring0> jojo4, da gibt es unter dateitypzuordnung die möglichkeit einen pfad anzugeben. eigentlich sollte die .desktop datei an der richtigen stelle allerdings ausreichen
<jojo4> ring0: hört sich gut an, bleibt die einstellung nach deinstallation des programms erhalten?
<ring0> jojo4, klar
<jojo4> ring0: danke, mit bibtex dateien funktioniert das. leider kennt Ubuntu Tweak wohl keine .ris dateien, für diese würde ich gerne dasselbe programm einstellen
<ring0> jojo4, dann gibt es wohl keinen mime-typ für .ris. hast du das mal überprüft?
<jojo4> ring0: weiß nicht so recht, hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Dateinamenserweiterungen/R ist kein mime-typ eingestragen
<kubine> Title: Liste von Dateinamenserweiterungen/R – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jojo4> allerdings auch nicht für .bib-dateien und diese kennt ubuntu tweak
<ring0> dafür hast du doch auch vorher die .desktop datei erstellt
<jojo4> dadrc: du meinstest vorher der mime-typ für bibtex sei x-bibtex, wie hast du das herausgefunden bzw. wie finde ich heraus welcher das für .ris-Dateien ist
<Nephelo> Also Memtest ist jetzt ohne Fehler durch.
<jojo4> ring0: ubuntu tweak hat sich dafür eine eigene .desktop datei angelegt, ich denke dass das unabhängig von meiner .desktop-datei war
<jojo4> ring0: du hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht manuell eine .desktop für .bib dateien erstellt, ich denke dein ubuntu tweak kennt bibtex dateien trotzdem
<ring0> jojo4, ich hab kein ubuntu-tweak installiert und nutze weder .bib noch .ris dateien
<jojo4> ring0: ok
<misterx> hm, irgendwie führt mich alles zu icecast zurück…
<stevieh> misterx: und, schwer aufzusetzen?
<leszek> hi
<leszek> e
<misterx> nabend
<misterx> kennt sich hier jemand mit icecast2 aus bzw. kann mir ggf einen channel dazu empfehlen?
<k1l_> !alis > misterx 
<kubine> misterx: alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<k1l_> ansonsten mal auf deren projektseite gucken, wo die ihren irc channel genau haben
<misterx> hum, den alis kannte ich noch nicht
<misterx> danke!
<eXtense> hi..gibt's unter 11.04 die Möglichkeit, dass zwar ein Loginscreen angezeigt wird, aber mein benutzername schon vorselektiert ist? ein druck auf enter ist zwar nicht viel, aber der perfektionismus und die faulheit sprechen dagegen
<alf76> eXtense: ist das nicht schon standard?
<eXtense> alf76,  bei mir mal nicht. der name ist zwar quasi ausgewählt, zur passwort-box komme ich aber nur mit einem druck auf enter. wäre schön wenn die box direkt da wäre
<alf76> eXtense: achso... dich stört das Enter drücken um den Namen auszuwählen...
<eXtense> alf76,  ich weiß wie bescheuert es sich anhört :D
<alf76> eXtense: achwas... ;) 
<alf76> eXtense: mir fällt auf anhieb nur das automatische einloggen ein
<eXtense> alf76,  ja das hatte ich bislang auch so geregelt, aber jetzt nutze ich das notebook vermehrt ausserhalb. da ist ein zwingender login unumgänglich
<alf76> stimmt
<alf76> eXtense: nö... Sorry... das loginscreen ist ja für Multiuser gedacht... deshalb auch die Auswahl... 
<alf76> eXtense: das einmal enterdrücken gehört bei mir schon zum Passwort dazu :)
<eXtense> alf76,  na dann werd ich mich wohl daran gewöhnen müssen :D nur hab ich linux für so intelligent und toll gehalten...selbst die seuche von bill wählt aber autom. den benutzer aus wenn nur einer angelegt ist :D
<alf76> eXtense: seuche :)
<eXtense> ja ist doch so :D
<rretzbach> Öhm, wenn ich precise nutze, habe ich dann gnome3?
<alf76> rretzbach: standard nein... bei (U)buntu ist es Unity
<tiax_> rretzbach: Wenn Du die Standard-Installation vorgenommen hast, hast Du Gnome3 mit Unity als Oberfläche
<tiax_> im original-Gnome3 wäre als Oberfläche noch "gnome-shell" dabei statt Unity
<tiax_> im Hintergrund ist das meiste GNOME3 und GTK3
<rretzbach> Ok danke, dass wollte ich wissen
<rretzbach> Scheint mir so als wäre gtk3 noch relativ neu...
<tiax_> im Vergleich zu GTK2 schon, ja :) basiert aber natürlich auf Vorwissen etc
<dantespeak> moin zusammen..
<truxtrux> .
<dantespeak> ich habe mich schon laenger belesen mittlerweile, komme aber grad nicht so richtig weiter. habe ubuntu 10.04 ppc auf meinem mac mini als server variante. jetzt versuche ich grad folgendes zu realiseren. umts stick an usb - einwahl via wvdial - klappt auch. gleichzeitig am lan anschluss die fritzbox haengen ohne internet nur als router fuer die kommunikation meiner geraete untereinander. jetzt das problem: wenn ich mich oer ssh auf den server einwaehle
<bekks> !512 > dantespeak 
<kubine> dantespeak: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dantespeak> oh sorry.. soll ich mal splitten?
<bullgard6> ja
<dantespeak> habe ubuntu 10.04 ppc auf meinem mac mini als server variante. jetzt  versuche ich grad folgendes zu realiseren.
<dantespeak> umts stick an usb - einwahl via wvdial - klappt auch. gleichzeitig am lan anschluss die fritzbox haengen ohne  internet nur als router fuer die kommunikation meiner geraete untereinander.
<dantespeak> etzt das problem: wenn ich mich oer ssh auf den server einwaehle und dann mit  wvdial mit dem umts netz verbinde und die verbindung steht bekomm ich trotzdem keine verbindung ins internet.
<dantespeak> tzbox als router fuer die geraete.
<dantespeak> ich vermute dass der server nicht weiss welche  verbindung er fuers internet nehmen soll - lan oder umts. da am lan aber kein internet ist sondern nur die fritzbox als router fuer die geraete.'
<dantespeak> jemand ne idee  was ich wie umstellen muss damit er weiss dass er die wvdial verbindung fuer das internet nutzen soll?
<dantespeak> sry fuers flooden.. ;-)
<bekks> Setz ein korrektes default gateway, dann ist das Problem gelöst.
<bekks> D.h., du darfst an der Fritzbox kein DHCP verwenden.
<bekks> Und du musst deinen Rechner dann auch als Router konfigurieren.
<dantespeak> hab ich probiert. an der fritzbox dhcp server ausgeschaltet.
<dantespeak> und in der interfaces auf static
<bekks> Und dein Rechner ist als Router konfiguriert?
<dreamon> Weiß jemand warum sshfs nicht sofort wieder reconnectet, trotz diesem Aufruf -> sshfs -o reconnect,idmap=user pi@192.168.0.110:/ ~/fusessh
<dAnjou> dreamon: warum tust du das deinem raspberry an?
<dreamon> dAnjou, Was tue ich ihm an? 
<dAnjou> dateien verschlüsseln
<dAnjou> nimm nfs oder samba
<tiax_> oder ssh mit leichterer oder keiner Verschlüsselung
<dreamon> dAnjou, Warum verschlüsseln? ich greif nur darauf zu.. 
<dAnjou> die sind bei deinem vorhaben zuverlässiger
<tiax_> dreamon: die SSH-Verbindung ist verschlüsselt, dafür ist der raspberry pi oft nicht ganz leistungsfähig genug
<tiax_> grad bei größeren Transfers
<dAnjou> dreamon: du hast ssh offenbar nicht verstanden
<dreamon> dAnjou, Ahso. ssh selbst ist verschlüsselt. Ich übertrage ja fast nix. einmal ein bild oder ein paar Textdatein.
<dAnjou> is jedesmal last
<dAnjou> schon beim verbindungsaufbau entsteht overhead
<dreamon> mich stört lediglich, das wenn ich von wlan auf lan neu verbinde. Er bestimmt 10 Minuten braucht bis er wieder verbindet
<dAnjou> und sshfs is auch nich das zuverlässigste hab ich mir mal von bekks sagen lassen
<dAnjou> (und damit hat er ein highlight, mal sehen, vielleicht kommt er gucken)
<dreamon> dAnjou, sshfs hat mir bekks mal empfohlen ;)
<tiax_> dreamon: das Problem mit SSHFS ist, dass die zuständigen Daemons Verbindungsabbrüche nicht immer gleich bemerken
<tiax_> das ist prinzipiell ein Problem bei Methoden, die potentiell nur eine einzelne TCP-Verbindung verwenden
<tiax_> da haben nfs und cifs (samba) ihre Vorteile für Datentransfers
<dreamon> tiax_, Ja. Wenn ich es einfach nochmal anschupsen könnte. Aber so friert das ganze zeug ein, was auf den Pfad zugreift
<dreamon> ssh hat das gleiche problem, wenn die verbindung mal kurz weg ist. Kann das sein?
<tiax_> Ja
<dAnjou> nimm mosh
<dAnjou> leider gibt's noch keinen android client
<dreamon> mosh?
<tiax_> das Problem/Gute an der Methode mit sshfs ist, dass es den Progrmamen egal sein kann, dass ssh dahinter steckt
<tiax_> Damit geht das Problem einher, dass sie nicht wissen können, dass die Verbindung weg ist, also warten sie auf's Dateisystem
<dAnjou> dreamon: statt ssh, nicht statt sshfs
<dAnjou> http://mosh.mit.edu/
<kubine> Title: Mosh: the mobile shell (at mosh.mit.edu)
 * jokrebel sieht viel Gerede und Diskussion, aber keinen Support
<talsamon> hallo
<talsamon> wo kann man die file-assoziationen in ubuntu einstellen ? ich meine aber nicht öffnen mit
<tiax_> talsamon: ne? was dann? :)
<talsamon> ich hab das problem wenn ich ins help-menü gehe, und dann den url anklicke zwar der browser auf der startseite aufgeht, aber ich nicht zur richtigen url-seite kkomme, also stimmt der parameter beim aufruf von firefox nicht
<talsamon> und zwar in einigen programmen
<talsamon> es muss doch eine "globale" file-assoziation einstellung oder menü geben
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-01
<rretzbach> Hi ich hoffe mal dass jemand schon wach ist :>
<rretzbach> Immer wenn ich den Rechner boote, dann ist der Ubuntu Desktop schnell da und die startprogramm öffnen sich, nur braucht es ca. 2min bis meine tastatur und maus benutzbar sind
<rretzbach> Was paradox ist, weil die tastatur ja schon in grub funktioniert
<rretzbach> Sind logitech schnurlose eingabegeräte
<rretzbach> Ich habe einen cron job für root eingerichtet, der ein shellscript mit internetzugriff startet. Kann ein cron script denn den systemstart überhaupt verzögern?
<bullgard6> rretzbach: Lies Dich mal in "Upstart" ein. Dann überdenke Deine Frage noch einmal.
<bekks> Upstart hat mit cronjobs nichts zu tun.
<k1l> truxtrux: truxtrux1 nimm bitte mal beim thunderbird die ubuntu channel aus dem autostart
<Nephelo> Hallo zusammen, heute morgen schon jemand wach? ;)
<jokrebel> !frag > Nephelo
<kubine> Nephelo: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Nephelo> Wer weiß, wer um die Uhrzeit schon wach ist ;)
<Nephelo> Also ich gestern schon mal nachgefragt und noch keine Antwort bekommen. Mein Ubuntu-Server (10.04 mit mdadm raid5 und smbd) friert, beim Zugriff auf die Dateifreigaben ein. Der Ram ist ok, in den Logs taucht nichts auf und das ganze hat kein erkennbares "Muster".
<sdx23> "friert ein" wäre erstmal näher einzugrenzen. Ist das eine Kernelpanik? Liegt das tatsächlich nur an den Shares? I.e. smbd deaktivieren und länger mal testen, ggf. FS-Zugriffe erzeugen.
<sdx23> Sonst davon auszugehen, dass an den Raid-Treibern oder Hardware was eckt. Dazu am besten gleich noch nach Modellnummern googeln, HCL consultieren.
<Nephelo> Friert ein: Reagiert nicht mehr, kein Ping, keine Tastatureingaben, usw. nur ein Reset hilft....Bei ner Kenelpanik hätte ich doch mindestens irgend ne ausgabe oder? Es tritt vor allem auf, wenn viele schreibzugriffe laufen. Wenn ich nicht auf die Freigabe zugreife, läuft er problemlos
<Nephelo> Vielleicht wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass er lange Zeit (ca. 3/4 Jahr) ohne Probleme lief
<leszek> hi
<LupusE> hi
<bibear> hi
<mirko_> Guten Morgen, habe gerade Ubuntu Installation am laufen mit Alternate CD, und das System LVM verschlüsselt. Jetzt werde ich gefragt wohin GRUB installiert werden soll, ich schätze nicht auf das MBR sondern auf die partition /dev/sda1 die ich mit 250MB reserviert habe, richtig?
<mirko_> ok, hier schlafen alle noch :)
<sdx23> mirko_: Falsch. Auch falsch.
<sdx23> mirko_: MBR ist schon richtig. Die 250MB musst du nur als /boot auswählen.
<mirko_> alles klar danke :)
<mirko_> ok es funktioniert :)
<Nephelo> sdx23 vermutest du bei meinem Problem wirklich einen Hardwarefehler? Das Ganze lief ja lange Zeit problemlos
<sdx23> Nephelo: Kann ein Hardwarefehler sein, kann auch ein Fehler in einem Kernelmodul sein.
<sdx23> Nephelo: Vorschläge das anzugehen gab' ich dir oben, mehr als schrittweise eingrenzen geht eben nicht.
<Nephelo> was meinst du mit fs-zugriffe erzeugen?
<sdx23> FS kurz für Filesystem. I.e. lass halt irgendwas da schreiben - bei nicht laufendem smbd.
<Nephelo> Ok danke, dann versuche ich einmal mal ein verzeichnis packen zu lassen
<sdx23> Wenn's dann genauso passiert, weißt du, dass es nicht an smbd liegt. Falls nicht, wird's was mit smbd oder Layern darunter sein, womöglich also auch Netzwerkhardware.
<W8uiE5> im firefox scrollt seid ein paar tagen das bild städnig autmoatisch nach unten. ich meine das passiert immer im zusammenhang mit mausrad und gedrückter strg taste. bin mir aber nicht sicher. jedenfalls läßt isch dann weder zoomen noch scrollen. manchmal verschwindet das prolem auch plötzlich wieder. keine ahnung woran das liegt
<W8uiE5> jemadn eine idee?
<jokrebel> W8uiE5: Klick aufs Mausrad? Und dann je nachdem ob der Zeiger über oder unter dem geklickten ist scroll nach oben oder unten?
<k1l> W8uiE5: wenn du mit dem mauszeiger klickst dann kann man auch einen automatischen scroll modus aktivieren
<W8uiE5> ok. ich probier da mal, wenn es wieder auftritt. an der maus liegts schonmal nicht sie ist neu
<jokrebel> …und der ist (richtig eingesetzt) sehr praktisch.
<ebe_dh> Hallo an alle!
<ebe_dh> Ich möchte meine WebCam unter Ubuntu 12.04 auf meiner Homepage integrieren (Live Stream) weiß jemand wie? Gibt es hierzu irgendwo GUI-Software?
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Angeblich mit VLC möglich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam#VLC
<kubine> Title: Webcam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nephelo> sdx23 Also ich habe jetzt mal ein archiv packen lassen (auch die Dateien enthalten, die auf jeden Fall schon mal probleme gemacht haben) der Server läut problemlos weiter
<leszek> ebe_dh: hier stehts sogar noch eine ecke genauer noch: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/webcam-freigeben/#post-2644030
<kubine> Title: Webcam freigeben › Serverdienste › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ebe_dh> +jokrebel: VLC kann es nicht! Streamt nur Dateien, kein Livestream!
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Dann ist (Auszug aus dem Verlinkten Artikel: "Außerdem kann man mit VLC auch Webcam-Videos live in's Netzwerk Streamen. Das geht wie mit einem normalen Video, nur das man die Kamera als Medium auswählen muss (Aufnahmegerät).") wohl eine Lüge…
<leszek> jokrebel: nicht ganz, den in dem foren link, den ich gepostet habe, scheint es ja bei leuten zu funktionieren
<jokrebel> leszek: Ich glaub auch eher mal einem UU-Wiki als nem User der kurz drauf schon mit Ausrufezeichen dass das eben nicht gehe um sich schmeißt <veg>
<ebe_dh> +jokrebel: wenn ich als receiver auch VLC habe, dann geht es. Es sollte jedoch mit nem Browser als receiver gehen. *platform unabh'ngig(
<jokrebel> browser =|= receiver ... da wirst Du dass schon entsprechend aufbereiten/umwandeln müssen fürchte ich.
<ebe_dh> ich könnte es herausfinden, aber der unbedarfte Internetuser(receiver) kann es nicht.
<jokrebel> und VLC gibt es für mehrere Plattformen…
<leszek> sogar mit mozilla plugin für den browser
<leszek> obwohl das unter linux eher murks ist
<leszek> ebe_dh: plattformunabhängig wird wohl nur mit html5 vernünftig gehen
<ebe_dh> +jokrebel: soll ich bei jedem Internet user VLC instalieren?
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Bin da auch nicht so bewandert, wenn das aber direkt in ne Webpage integriert sein soll wird derjenige der das sehen will nicht um ein VLC-Plugin oder so herumkommen. Oder Du stellst es als Flash (Bäh?) oder so rein.
<leszek> ebe_dh: sprich du leitest den webcam stream in eine datei um, die mit dem html5 <video>-tag angesprochen wird. Rein theoretisch müsste das doch gehen
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Dann must aber _Du_ das vorher entsprechend umwandeln.
<ebe_dh> VLC kann über HTTP eine videodatei streamen, die von Browsern downgeloadet wird. (endlos) das ist keine Lösung.
<sysdef> http://cserv.sourceforge.net/ <3
<kubine> Title: Official Camserv Home Page (at cserv.sourceforge.net)
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Weshalb nicht?
<ebe_dh> kubine: Danke ich checke das...
<jokrebel> !bot > ebe_dh
<kubine> ebe_dh: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<ebe_dh> kubine: geht nich, bedarf skriptbehandlung auf der receiverseite. :((
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Kubine ist nur ein Bot, immer noch ;-)
<ebe_dh> +jokrebel: es sollte ne software sein wie z.Bsp. webcamXP 5 unter Windows!
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Nachdem ich das nicht kenne, kann ich so dazu auch nichts mehr beitragen, fürchte ich.
<leszek> ebe_dh: schonmal ne suche nach "webcamxp unter linux" gemacht ? Kommt sowas hier: http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=96400
<kubine> Title: LINUX Thema anzeigen - [gelöst] WebcamXP-ähnliches Programm gesucht (at www.linux-club.de)
<k1l> ebe_dh: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/webcam-server.1.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: webcam-server - a server to stream webcam video or snapshots (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Wie bekomm ich nochmal das erste Anlege-Datum und das lezte Bearbeitungs-Datum eines/r Verzeichnisses/Datei angezigt?
<hjuhnke> hallo
<jokrebel> truxtrux: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung? 
<ebe_dh> +kll: gibt es vieleich irgendwo eine Doku für webcam-server?
<leszek> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/webcam-server.1.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: webcam-server - a server to stream webcam video or snapshots (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<leszek> das ist doch die doku
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diese "ksh" zum Laufen bekomme -> http://www.unix.com/hp-ux/21052-get-day-week-date.html
<kubine> Title: Get Day of Week from date - The UNIX and Linux Forums (at www.unix.com)
<dreamon> Soll aus einem Datum den Wochentag rausrechnen. 
<kleinerdrache> gibts irgend ein tool das mir sagt welchen ddr2 speicher ich genau in meinem rechner habe, oder muss ich den aufschrauben?
<Fussel> kleinerdrache, aufschrauben ist da irgendwie einfacher
<leszek> kleinerdrache: wenn dann nur mit : sudo dmidecode -t memory
<leszek> das gibt zumindest bei mir manufactor und seriennummer aus
<leszek> ob alle riegel, das aber auch speichern ist wieder eine andere sache
<kleinerdrache> danke find ich gut.
<ebe_dh> webcam-server läuft nicht wegen ioctl (vidioc*): inapproppriate ioctl for device. läuft nur in dämonmode, und da streamt er nicht!
<user__> ist hier jemand?
<ebe_dh> ja, habe aber keine Ahnung.
<user__> habe fedora 17 neben ubuntu auf sdb installiert, leider erscheint fedora nicht im bootmanager
<user__> kennst sich jemand aus
<ebe_dh> user__: hat sdb eine bootpartition?
<user__> ja, ich habe alles bei der installation eingestellt
<user__> habe genügend mb für fedora zugewiesen
<leszek> user__: schon ein sudo update-grub2 aus ubuntu heraus versucht ?
<leszek> im normalfall sollte es fedora finden und einen booteintrag erstellen
<user__> bis jetzt nur update-grub also die 2 weggelassen
<leszek> user__: ja ok das sollte das gleiche sein :P 
<leszek> user__: das Paket os-prober ist installiert oder ?
<user__> das paket kenne ich gar nicht, soll das in ubuntu installiert sein?
<user__> ja, das paket ist installiert
<leszek> user__: das sorgt für die erkennung von anderen systemen zum hinzufügen in den bootloader grub
<bullgard6> user__: Vielleicht findest Du hier die Antwort: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<user__> ja, das paket ist installiert
<fachher> Moin
<fachher> Kennst jemand folgenden W-Lan Fehler. http://pastebin.com/dPpn5daw
<kubine> Title: Foobar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fachher> Wenn ich eine riesige Datei herunterlade(3 Gbyte) und ich Geschwindigkeiten von über 3 MB/s habe dann passiert der Fehler
<fachher> Als würde meine W-LAN Karte die Frames nicht schnell genug verarbeiten können
<fachher> Obwohl die Anzeige anzeigt, dass ich mit dem W-Lan Router verbunden bin, bin ich dies nicht
<fachher> 192.168.0.1 funzt nicht.
<fachher> Auch wenn ich via Gnome-Panel die W-Lan Verbindung trenne und wieder verbinde geht es nicht.
<fachher> Wenn ich aber aus der Console sudo ifconfig wlan0 down und danach wieder up mache
<fachher> funzt es wieder
<dreamon> Angenommen. Man ist als root eingeloggt und will eine datei als ein programm als user ausführen. geht sowas.?
<truxtrux> @dreamon: google nach "su"
<kosies> Tach, kann ich mit DD ein komplettes abbild meiner internen HDD als iso speichern? und in fall der fälle alles zuruckspielen?
<kosies> also mit MBR und alles
<ring0> kosies, ja
<kosies> thx
<kosies> 2te frage, gibts für ubuntu irgendwas um alles per sprach synthese wieder zugeben, also auch inhalte von firefox in guter qualität... für android gibts ja schon einiges,.. aber außer espeak hab ich nichts gutes gefunden bis auf schlechte ff plugins#
<Loetmichel> ich würds aber vorher zippen
<Loetmichel> oder gleich ein Imageprogramm nehmen daß mit ext4 umgehen kann
<kosies> Loetmichel:  würd mich mal interessieren obs dafür was mit gui gibt?
<dreamon> truxtrux,  su dreamon -c echo "TESTUSER" > log.dreamon.tst (wo geb ich das passwort an?)
<k1l> dreamon: der haken ist nur, dass das nicht der ubuntu-weg ist. pass auf, dass du da dir nicht wieder was zerfummelst
<dreamon> k1l, Nein, will nur eine Textdatei anlegen..
<k1l> dreamon: mit ging es um den root account
<k1l> der ist unter ubuntu deaktiviert
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron -> einen job einrichte z.b.  */1 *    * * *   echo "." >> /home/dreamon/Solar/log/log.txt -> Dann wird diese Datei doch mit root angelegt. Ich hätte es aber gerne mit "dreamon" angelegt. 
<kubine> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> dreamon: lies den artikel nochmal. unter cronjobs manuell einrichten steht direkt am anfang was zu deinem problem
<dreamon> Habe fehler gefunden muß "crontab -e" als user aufrufen und nicht als als root.. und schon gehts. Danke
<k1l> dreamon: jupp
<alf76> ist es möglich irssi gleich mit einem/mehrere channel/s zu starten.. Mit irssi -c irc.fre..... kommt man nur auf den Server nicht aber in den channel...
<k1l> alf76: man kanns direkt in die config schreiben
<alf76> k1l: dann schaue ich mir die mal genauer an...danke
<dAnjou> alf76: oder auch die zahllosen schriftstücke im netz, die das dokumentiern
<alf76> dAnjou: ;) oder so...
<mnass> Wie kann man die zuletzt verwendeten Datein in der Unity Dash löschen?
<jokrebel> mnass: Unter "Privatsphäre" glaub ich
<kosies> tach mir fällt auf das beim boot, ubuntu eine fehlermeldung versenden will.... wo kann ich den nachlesen wo der fehler und weshalb verursacht wird?
<kosies> also nach der anmeldung, nicht beim boot sry
<mnass> weiß jemand ob und wie man eine Notebook Display kalibriert hab da gerade die Einstellungen unter "Farbe" gefunden? Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen?
<ring1> kosies, guck doch mal in /var/crash vielleicht ist es apport http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport
<apollo13> mnass: da brauchst du spezialhardware dazu
<kleinerdrache> nachdem ich nun ein programm laufen hatte, welches viel speicher benötigt und ich dieses beendet habe, sehe ich jetzt (gkrellm) dass einiges im swap liegt, wofür eigentlich genügend ram wieder frei wäre.
<kleinerdrache> gibts einen befehl mit dem ich alles was im swap liegt zurück in den speicher holen kann?
<kleinerdrache> oder muss ich warten bis die programme das selbst erledigen?
<mnass> apollo13, les das schon -- ich glaub bei nem notebook ist das unfug
<kosies> okay ich hab crash dateien, kann ich die mit den text editor öffnen o.O?
<apollo13> mnass: wenn du nicht grad grafiker bist ist es immer immer unfug
<jokrebel> mnass: Hat denn das vorhergehende Problem gelöst werden können?
<mnass> jepp - Privatsphäre war richtig
<kosies> achso... ich sehe direkt am namen welches programm den vehler verursacht thx
<mnass> danke
<jokrebel> mnass: Gerne
<Pobbi> Hallo, ich versuche, meinen zweiten Monitor unter 12.04 und Nvidia-Karte zum Laufen bringen. Starten von nvidia-server settings bringt immer die Fehlermeldung "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." nvidia-xconfig wurde als root gestartet, trotzdem immer wieder diese Meldung.
<Pobbi> Jemand eine Idee?
<ppq> Pobbi, ist das zufällig ein notebook mit "nvidia optimus"?
<Pobbi> nein- "normaler" desktop-pc
<jokrebel> läuft es überhaupt mit dem proprietären NVidia-treiber?
<Pobbi> läuft was?
<beaver74_> Pobbi, 'lsmod | grep nvidia' gibt eine Zeile aus?
<Pobbi> nvidia              10971098  0 
<Pobbi> keiner eine idee?
<beaver74_> Pobbi, kannst du deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log analysieren und etwas auffälliges feststellen? .. falls nicht, kannst du die auch in einem paste senden. Ein 'lspci | grep VGA' wäre auch interessant.
<beaver74_> !paste > Pobbi 
<beaver74_> hm
<Pobbi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
<Pobbi> ich kanns leider nicht selber analysieren, habs hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180090/
<beaver74_> Pobbi, das ist nur ein Ausschnitt, du müsstest die gesamte Datei senden
<Pobbi> mach ich- sorry! eine sekunde.....
<jokrebel> Pobbi: 
<Fuchs> bitte stattdessen direkt einen nvidia bug report erstellen
<Fuchs> Pobbi: nvidia-bug-report.sh   ausfuehren, das erstellt eine .gz Datei. Diese entpacken, gibt eine Textdatei. Diese in einen pastebin. 
<Pobbi> jetzt hoffentlich alles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180098/
<Fuchs> da wird der nouveau Treiber verwendet, ich wuesste gerne warum. Den Bug Report erstellen, dann sehen wir es. 
<jokrebel> Pobbi: Und in diesem Fall: Dringend auf Fuchs hören ;-)
<Pobbi> das ist der nvidia-bug-report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180102/
<Pobbi> keine sorge- vertrau euch da voll und ganz ;-)
 * beaver74_ würde diesbezüglich auch eher Fuchs trauen als sich selber
<Fuchs> Pobbi: Deine xorg.conf ist relativ schrecklich
<Pobbi> vielen dank ;-)
<Fuchs> Pobbi: da sind zwei nvidia Karten eingetragen mit der nicht existenten BusID          "?@?:?:?"
<Fuchs> gemaess lspci ist nur eine drin
<Fuchs> Pobbi: kannst Du die /etc/X11/xorg.conf mal umbenennen zu /etc/X11/xorg.conf.kaputt und eine neue xorg.conf erstellen, Inhalt: 
<Fuchs> Section "Device"
<Fuchs> Driver "nvidia"
<Fuchs> EndSection
<Pobbi> nur diese drei einträge?
<Pobbi> der zweite monitor funktioniert- dazu folgende fehlermeldung: Keiner der gewählten Modi ist kompatibel mit den möglichen Modi:
<Pobbi> Teste Modi für CRTC »351«
<Pobbi> CRTC »351«: Teste Modus »3600x1200@50Hz« mit Ausgabe bei »1920x1200@50Hz« (Durchlauf 0)
<Pobbi> CRTC »351«: Teste Modus »3600x1200@50Hz« mit Ausgabe bei »1920x1200@50Hz« (Durchlauf 1)
<Fuchs> _wo_ kommt das? 
<Pobbi> direkt nach dem hochfahren
<k1l> ich glaube als notify. da muss man mal mit dem nvidia treiber gucken wie die einstellungen sind
<Pobbi> sorry- ich hab kurz neu gestartet und kann den verlauf des chattes bis 20.06 uhr nicht zurückverfolgen. fehlermeldung nach wie vor Keiner der gewählten Modi ist kompatibel mit den möglichen Modi:
<Pobbi> Teste Modi für CRTC »351«
<Pobbi> CRTC »351«: Teste Modus »3600x1200@50Hz« mit Ausgabe bei »1920x1200@50Hz« (Durchlauf 0)
<Pobbi> CRTC »351«: Teste Modus »3600x1200@50Hz« mit Ausgabe bei »1920x1200@50Hz« (Durchlauf 1)
<Fuchs> _wo_ 
<Pobbi> aber beide monitore funktionieren. das ist immerhin schonmal ein riesenfortschritt... ;-)
<Pobbi> auch nvidia x server settings lässt sich wieder starten
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> gut, dann halt nicht  *widmet sich seinem Abendessen*
<Pobbi> meinst du mich fuchs?
<Fuchs> Pobbi: ja. 
<Pobbi> fuchs: entschuldige bitte. direkt nach dem hochfahren erscheint diese meldung
<Fuchs> _wo_ 
<Fuchs> auf dem Bildschirm oder wie? 
<Fuchs> oder in einem Terminal? In einem Fehlerfenster? 
<Pobbi> nicht in einem terminal
<Fuchs> kommt das von Linux, kommt das von Deinem Monitor, kommt das von einer Spiegelung von draussen, weil ein paar Tauben sich einen Scherz erlauben? 
<Pobbi> ich kann es nicht 100%ig einordnen- ich denke vom monitor
<Fuchs> gut, zur Fehleranalyse koenntest Du mir nun sagen welche 2 Monitore da dran sind, wie angeschlossen (inkl. ob da ein Adapter dran haengt ein Switch oder sonst was) und welcher von beiden geht, welcher nicht
<Fuchs> gut
<Pobbi> beide monitore per dvi an einer graka
<Fuchs> gut. Ist bei einem davon irgend eine Form von Adapter, T-Stueck, Switch, irgend etwas spezielles dazwischen? 
<Pobbi> nein
<k1l> Fuchs: das wird per notify kommen. ich hatte das auch mal, ging mit ändern der modi  in xserver settings weg. mehr weiss ich nicht mehr
<Fuchs> Pobbi: gut. Laufen die Bildschirme aktuell mit der richtigen Aufloesung? 
<Pobbi> ja
<Fuchs> Also ist die Meldung korrekt, oder nervt sie nur? 
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> "ignorier sie"
<Pobbi> ich würde sagen: superdanke für die tolle hilfe und mit der meldung lebe ich einfach ;-)
<Fuchs> vermutlich verwendet die xrandr, 
<Fuchs> und nvidia tut in der von Dir verwendeten Treiberversion komische Dinge mit xrandr, 
<Fuchs> wodurch Deine Oberflaeche meint, dass da etwas nicht stimmt
<Fuchs> Pobbi: ich schaue kurz, ob man die weg bekommt
<Fuchs> Pobbi: sonst: ignorieren :) 
<Pobbi> kein stress
<Pobbi> bin jetzt schon mehr als zufrieden....
<Fuchs> ah, wer haette das gedacht, wie ueblich
<Fuchs> Pobbi: hast Du eine ~/.config/monitors.xml?  Wenn ja: darf ich die kurz sehen? 
<Fuchs> (. heisst, dass das Verzeichnis versteckt ist) 
<Pobbi> klar- eine sekunde!
<Pobbi> sorry fürs posten hier im fenster:
<Pobbi> <monitors version="1">
<Pobbi>   <configuration>
<Pobbi>       <clone>no</clone>
<Pobbi>       <output name="default">
<Pobbi>           <vendor>???</vendor>
<Pobbi>           <product>0x0000</product>
<Pobbi>           <serial>0x00000000</serial>
<Pobbi>           <width>1920</width>
<Pobbi>           <height>1200</height>
<Pobbi>           <rate>50</rate>
<Pobbi>           <x>0</x>
<Pobbi>           <y>0</y>
<Pobbi>           <rotation>normal</rotation>
<Pobbi>           <reflect_x>no</reflect_x>
<Pobbi>           <reflect_y>no</reflect_y>
<Pobbi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180155/
<Pobbi> oder so..... nicht gerade aufschlussreich, oder?
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> bitte nie so viele Zeilen gleichzeitig in einen Kanal, 
<Fuchs> im duemmsten Falle wirst Du dafuer gebannt :p 
<Pobbi> sorry
<Fuchs> immer einen pastebin nehmen. Wie dem auch sei: doch, das ist aufschlussreich
<Pobbi> ich dachte, es seien nicht so viel
<Fuchs> bitte loesch diese Datei 
<Pobbi> komplett?
<Fuchs> Pobbi: einige IRC Programme, wie z.B. Konversation, warnen Dich, wenn Du so viel einfuegen willst. 
<Fuchs> Ja
<Fuchs> kannst sie auch umbenennen, wenn Du ein backup willst
<Fuchs> das ist so ein Gnome-Unding, brauchen tut man die nicht
<Pobbi> neustart?
<Fuchs> genau 
<Pobbi> ok, sekunde
<Fuchs> also von der graphischen Oberflaeche, das reicht
<Pobbi> gleiche meldung- und die monitors.xml wurde wieder neu erstellt
<Fuchs> *grml* 
<Fuchs> welche Oberflaeche hast Du? Unity? 
<Pobbi> ja
<Fuchs> Oder Gnome Shell? 
<Pobbi> unity
<Fuchs> okay, moment
<Fuchs> hrm
<Fuchs> man koennte natuerlich den Dateiinhalt loeschen und die Datei nur lesbar machen, 
<Fuchs> aber vermutlich gibt er dann einfach eine neue Fehlermeldung aus. Aber probier das doch mal. 
<Pobbi> ok
<Pobbi> genau das gleiche wieder
<Fuchs> hrm, ignorier sie fuer den Moment
<Fuchs> sobald ubuntu die nvidia Treiber aktualisiert auf welche, die xrandr 1.2 koennen, wird sich das erledigen
<Pobbi> wird sich das automatisch aktualisieren oder muss ich da händisch ran?
<Fuchs> so wie ich ubuntu kenne erst mit der naehsten Version
<Fuchs> nervt die Meldung sehr? 
<Pobbi> quatsch, nein
<Pobbi> hallo? ich habe jetzt wieder einen zweiten monitor zur verfügung. da ist das doch das kleinere übel.... ;-)
<Pobbi> ich danke dir sehr, daß du dir die zeit genommen hast und wünsche einen schönen abend!
<Fuchs> Okay, keine Ursache, gleichfalls :) 
<kosies> tach, ubuntu erkennt meine nvidia grafikkarte nicht, nur die intel interne vom i5 prozessor
<jokrebel> kosies: Und Du bist sicher, dass da ne NVidia verbaut ist?
<kosies> jokrebel, lenovo g580
<jokrebel> kosies: Mach doch mal ein "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh"
<kosies> ja eine 630m
<kosies> jokrebel,  während der installation von ubuntu hatte ich sie im bios deaktiviert
<kosies> evtl desswegen?
<jokrebel> kosies: Das erstellt Dir in Deinem Home eine gepackte Datei. Die entpackst Du bitte und nopastest sie per Link hier rein. Mit etwas Glück hat ein NVidia- Fuchs grad Zeit und weis schnell Abhilfe ;-)
<Fuchs> ne9in
<Fuchs> Fuchs weiss aber, dass man bei Lenovo im BIOS umschalten kann, auf discrete graphic
<Fuchs> dann geht das auch, sonst muss man bumblebee nehmen
<Fuchs> und Fuchs ist nun weg. 
<kosies> jokrebel,  diese sh skript datei exestiert nicht
<kosies> oder wie war das gemeint
<jokrebel> kosies: Lies was Fuchs schrieb bezüglich BIOS-Einstellungen. Vielleicht ist der proprietäre NVidia-Treiber ja auch noch gar nicht installiert?
<Fuchs> so lange man im BIOS nicht umstellt ist die Intel Karte aktiv, 
<Fuchs> dann bringt der nvidia Treiber nichts und wird ziemlich sicher auch nicht installiert
<kosies> bios ist doch nvidia aktiv
<Fuchs> sicher? 
<kosies> ja seit eben, wieder aktiviert
<kosies> während der install von ubuntu war sie aus
<kosies> vielleicht zeigt er sie ja an wenn ich bumblebee draufklatsche
<kosies> dachte ich bekomme vorher wenigstends ne meldung das dort noch etwas exestiert
<beaver74> kosies, wenn du im BIOS auf die nvidia umgeschaltet hast, mag ich bezweifeln dass du den bumblebee Treiber installiert haben möchtest
<kosies> achso verstehe
<kosies> dann ganz schnell wieder deaktivieren
<kosies> habs nicht verstanden sry
<kosies> mache schnell nen reboot 
<kosies_1> so wieder da
<kosies_1> zum thema bumblebee
<kosies_1> sudo gpasswd -a $USER bumblebee soll ich machen, hedoch exestiert bumblebee nicht in /etc/group kommt als ausgabe
<k1l> kosies_1: ähm, liest du auch was da steht?
<guntbert> kosies_1: tipp etwas langsamer und ...
<k1l> Formerly, you had to add a user manually to a group with   ..... but now! As of version 3.0-2, which was released on April 30th 2012, this is not necessary anymore for new installations. With that version, the 32-bit libraries are also installed automatically on Oneiric and later.
<k1l> kosies_1: nicht jeden befehl den du findest blind eintippen. erstmal lesen was da steht
<kosies_1> ok :D  hard to read english language
<kosies_1> but can i use bumblebee also on 64bit system?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee deutsches sprache
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kosies> so weit so gut,... habe beie nvidia pakete installiert, neu gestartet kann aber zum test nicht optirun glxspheres ausführen es kommt zu einer fehlermeldung http://pastebin.com/NXzNJVjT
<kubine> Title: [ 77.627842] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74> kosies, legst du denn Werte auf die Intel oder möchtest du nur die nVidia nutzen? Ist es dir bewusst welchen Vorteil es bringen würde beide zu aktivieren?
<beaver74> "eine von beiden nach belieben zu aktivieren"
<kosies> Ja, es gibt anwendungen da wäre mit eine Nvidia lieber.... zum arbeiten ist die Intel natürlich super wegen stromverbauch etc...
<kosies> glaube aber den hdmi port kann ich nur mit nvidia nutzen
<kosies> eine von beiden nach beliben zu aktivieren wäre auch okay 
<beaver74> mir ist allerdings gar nicht klar ob bumblebee das bietet
<kosies> na ja wieso funktioniert bumblebee eigtl nicht ist die frage...
<beaver74> kosies, falls du im BIOS auf die nVidia schaltest solltest du 'nvidia-current' installieren, ansonsten, im "hybrid-Modus" den bumblebbe.. das musste du aber für dich erst mal entscheiden
<kosies> hab den bumblebee ja schon installiert, im bios kann ich nur auf siwichable schalten oder nur auf intel, aktuell ist switchable drian
<kosies> fuchs, weißt du evtl noch irgendwas?
<Fuchs> das ist komisch, bei Lenovo kann man eigentlich immer auch auf discrete schalten, also nur nvidia
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich das nehmen und einfach komplett ohne die Intel leben, 
<Fuchs> die nvidia ist, gescheit konfiguriert, stromsparend genug
<sysdef> die einsparung ist den stress nicht wert
<beaver74> *vermerk*
<kosies> hmm seid ihr euch da sicher :D 30min laufzeit wären für mich ne menge
<Fuchs> kosies: ja
<Fuchs> kosies: nvidia hat powermizer, welcher das Ding runtertaktet, wenn Du die Coolbits Option aktivierst kannst Du es auch noch weiter runternehmen bei Bedarf
<Fuchs> kosies: ich komme hier mit meinem T410 auf 5-6 Stunden mit der nvidia Karte
<kosies> okay damit werde ich mich dann morgen beschäftigen... bin gerade bisschen genervt, wenn ich jetzt mein TV angeschlossen habe auf dem hdmi port, und ich zb einen stream auf den fernsehr richte, dann auf vollbild klicke, öffnet sich das vollbild des streams auf dem laptop
<kosies> dazu hat auf die schneller wohl keiner ne lösung parat...
<beaver74> kosies, man sollte erst mal klären ob deine Treiber, welcher auch immer, korrekt eingerichtet sind.. /me würde wie Fuchs auf den nvidia schalten (wenn es dann vom BIOS möglich ist) und schauen ob der nvidia-current den VGA im System erkennt.
<beaver74> kosies, dazu solltest du 'lspci' und 'lsmod' in ein pastebin senden.. dann die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<beaver74> kosies, und dann uns sagen welchen der beiden Treiber du installiert hast und wie dein BIOS diesbezüglich eingestellt ist
<kosies> also auf Nvidia kann ich im bios nicht schalten, nur auf switchable oder Intel, aktuell ist es auf switchable. Die Xorg log exestiert nicht, der rest steht hier http://pastebin.com/hfMngaxF
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kosies> auf 01:00.0 steht was von nvidia, im rest nicht mehr
<kosies> aber was das bedeutet sagt mir nichts
<kosies> die andere frage... wie warm wird der laptop bei nvidia grafik, hört man dann den lüfter.... usw. ich werde wohl beides für eine zeit testen müssen
<beaver74> kosies, wenn die nvidia belastet werden würde kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass da ein Lüfter mehr aufdreht
<kosies> na ja belasten dazu kommt es dann wohl nicht so oft... 
<kosies> keine ahnung was es unter ubuntu für anwendungen gibt die so viel ressoucen ziehen
<beaver74> kosies, welches Paket hats du denn derzeit installiert.. bumblebbe und/oder nvidia-current?
<beaver74> *bee
<kosies> bumblebee und bumblebee-nvidia denke ich heißen die beiden
<beaver74> kosies, die nVidia könnte imho Video/flash Dateien beschleunigen.. kA ob dir das wichtig ist
<kosies> seltsamm nur das dieser nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert
<kosies> ja doch... das benutze ich häufig
<beaver74> dann würde ich den nvidia-current installieren, alles was bumblebee heißt wieder löschen.. aber ich kann dir nicht sagen ob aufgrund der BIOS Einstellungen das dann auch soweit möglich ist und funktioniert
<kosies> okay, woran liegt es das bumblebee nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert? liegt es an 64bit?
<kosies> dachte erstmal bumblebee wäre der jackpot damit würde alles klappen ^^
<beaver74> kosies, wie viel RAM steckt in deinem System?
<kosies> 6gb
<beaver74> dann würde ich sagen vergiss das mit den 32bit im Hinterkopf.. du willst die 6GB RAM haben, also bleibt dir nicht viel übrig als ein 64bit OS zu nutzen
<beaver74> aber die Frage könnte ich dir auch nicht beantworten xD
<kosies> ja das eh.. war mir nicht sicher ob das nur am 64bit liegt, aber das ist es dann wohl :)
<kosies> ok
<kosies> so dann mal gute nacht, und danke für die hilfe
<beaver74> gn8
<Tyranus> hallo
<bekks> Hallo.
<Tyranus> kann mir jemand von euch ein notebook empfehlen, dass unter Ubuntu sehr leise läuft und hohe akkulaufzeit hat?
<bekks> !hcl | Tyranus 
<bekks> !hcl > Tyranus 
<kubine> Tyranus: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<Tyranus> die hab ich schon gelesen - da ist mein jetziges auch drauf - läuft trotzdem nicht gut...
<bekks> So schnell kannst du die nicht gelesen haben. Du hast vor ein paar Minuten erst in #ubuntu gefragt.
<Tyranus> die kannte ich aber schon ;-)
<Tyranus> wollte ein paar nutzererfahrungen einholen
<bekks> Dann mach das bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weil Umfragen kein Support sind :)
<Tyranus> Ok, ist mein erstes Mal im IRC - ich bin da noch nicht so firm :-)
<Tyranus> Da ist meine Frage, glaube ich, nicht gut aufgehoben...
<bekks> Besser als hier. :)
<Tyranus> Hast du noch einen anderen Ort für mich, wo es um solche Angelegenheiten gibt. Wie gesagt, bin neu "hier"
<bekks> Der genannte Kanal  #ubuntu-de-offtopic  ist die beste Anlaufstelle.
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-02
<becksta> ahoi... in welchem modus muss ich mein htc one s betrteiben, damit ich die musik via rythmbox verwalten und syncen kann???   aktuell ist das handy im "festplatten" modus angeschlossen, darauf reagiert aber nur shotwell
<jokrebel> becksta: Wenn Du das USB-Kabel einsteckst, frägt Ubuntu normalerweise, mit was Du öffnen willst.
<becksta> genau... da sagt es mir aber nur "öffnen mit shotwell"
<Guest78381> gibt es in firefox die möglichkeit blockweise zu kopieren?
<jokrebel> becksta: Welche Ubuntu-Version und welchen Desktop hast Du?
<becksta> ich denke ich habs....  http://www.haukeluebbers.de/en/2010/12/rhythmbox-und-android/
<kubine> Title: Rhythmbox and Android | DubbelBlog (at www.haukeluebbers.de)
<becksta> exakt... merci
<passt2> morgend
<mnass> hmm, kann man den über inet.d starten den "morgend" ?
<passt2> ich will testweise einen druckertreiber von lexmark installieren. das ganze über ein bei lexmark runtergeladene sh-datei 
<passt2> bavor ich das ausführe, wüsste ich gerne, ob ich den vorgang auch wieder rückgängig machen kann? also den treiber wieder deinstallieren?
<sdx23> passt2: Davon kann man nur abraten.
<passt2> sdx23: warum?
<sdx23> passt2: genau deswegen ist davon abzuraten.
<sdx23> passt2: i.e. effektiv müsstest du das Skript durchsehen, was das alles macht.
<passt2> also, am besten in einer VM und dann das durchpsielen?
<sdx23> passt2: Nein. Das Skript lesen und verstehen, was es tut. Wenn dir die VM reicht, kannst du das natürlich auch tun, und dann einfach zum vorherigen Snapshot zurückgehen.
<passt2> die VM scheint dann das Mittel meiner Wahl zu sein.
<passt2> ich möchte einem bekannten die treiber installation für seinen drucker beschreiben.
<passt2> danke für den rat
<jokrebel> Bin ich grad nur zu doof das zu finden? Wie kann ich (12.04 mit Unity)  in Evolution einer Listenübersicht erzeugen, die nicht nur den aktuellen Monat sondern komplett _alle_ noch kommenden Termine listet?
<jokrebel> Hab mir sagen lassen, dass jede(r) Datei/Ordner drei "Alter" hat. Erste Erstellung; letzte Änderung und letzter Zugriff. Wie lasse ich mir die anzeigen?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: erste erstellung gibts bei unix für gewöhnlich nich
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ansonsten: man ls ;)
<dAnjou> warte mal, ich hatte da mal was gefunden
<dAnjou> ach, den artikel, den ich hatte, find ich jetz nich mehr, aber wenn du "mtime ctime atime" googlest, findest du allerhand zeug
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Danke. Schade, da bin ich wohl dann einer Fehlinformation aufgesessen. Hatte gehofft dadurch ungefähr rauszubekommen wie alt mein "Ältestes Ubuntu" ist.
<bondj> hallo zusammen
<bondj> Habe ein kleines Problemchen: Leider ist mir während eines Kopiervorganges (!) eine Festplatte abgeschmiert und nicht alle Dateien wurden korrekt kopiert. Es handelt sich um eine Sammlung von MP3s. Wie kann ich nun die "Dateileichen" finden ohne jedes Lied durchzuhören? :P
<tiax_> bondj: Wenn die Quelle vollständig ist aber das Ziel nicht, klingt das nach einem Fall für rsync
<bondj> tiax_, Die Quelle ist mittlerweile nicht mehr vorhanden :) Festplatte komplett tot.
<bondj> ich bräuchte eher ein tool um mp3s zu überprüfen oder so xD
<bondj> da waren auch cover dabei :(
<bondj> ich meine bei manchen liedern spacken doch die abspielprogramme dann rum dass da kein datenstrom vorhanden ist oder die tags nicht lesbar sind. gibts da nicht irgendwas für die kommandozeile?
<bondj> womit ich alle lieder durchchecken kann?
<bekks> Wogegen sollen die denn geprüft werden...?
<bondj> ok hat sich erledigt, ich hab was gefunden
<bondj> mp3check
<bondj> :)
<bondj> teste ich gleich mal
<rretzbach> AUF KORREKTHEIT! PÜNKTLICHKEIT ETC
<tiax_> bondj: kommt drauf an, *wie* die LIeder kaputt sind. Wenn einfach Daten fehlen, kannst Du die Dateigröße als Indiz nehmen
<tiax_> 15kb große Lieder gibt's eher selten
<bondj> naja ich habe halt lieder drin, welche zB nur zum teil kopiert wurden und bei manchen alben fehlen welche ganz
<bondj> wie gesagt kaputte quellfestplatte xD
<bondj> ist halt schade da ich über jahre meine cd sammlung gerippt habe
<bondj> und keine lust habe alles zu rippen
<dreamon> bondj, mit dd_rescue oder dd_rhelp kommst nicht mehr an die Daten? oder dem Rettungtool, dessen namen mir nicht mehr einfällt.
<bekks> Es gibt keinen anderen Weg, wenn Du die Quelldaten nicht mehr hast.
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit(bashbefehl) eine Datei überwachen zu lassen. So das man eine Meldung/Funktion ausführen kann wenn sich die Länge ändert. 
<bekks> Ja. inotify z.B.
<dreamon> Cool. Danke
<hanswurst> hallo, ich wollte den nouveau-treiber installieren und bin gemäß des wikis vorgegangen und habe auch den proprietären treiber deaktiviert. nun startet ubuntu einen "grafikreduzierten modus" bei dem ich bei dem zweiten fenster scheitere (keine eingabe möglich)
<hanswurst> habe versucht über den wiederherstellungsmodus die xorg.conf zu löschen, aber das problem besteht weiter. kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?
<produnis2> hallo liebe supporter, ich würde gerne nachschauen, wie schnell die netwerkkarte meines servers ist... bzw. welche Geschwindigkeiten sie unterstützt... könnte mir jemand ein schlaues Bash-Commando sagen?
<bekks> ethtool
<produnis2> sudo ethtool eth0
<produnis2> vielen dank bekks, 
<produnis2> das hatte ich gesucht
<nevchen> re
<hanswurst> wie kann ich mir eine neue xorg.conf erstellen lassen
<bekks> Ubuntu 12.04 benötigt normalerweise keine xorg.conf.
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute. wenn ich eine PPTP VPN verbindung in die firma aufbaue, dann kann ich zwar netzlaufwerke mounten, aber nicht mehr surfen. wie kann ich das beheben? woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> Das liegt an deinem VPN.
<bekks> Und das ist gewollt so.
<OlMightyGreek> ?
<bekks> Frag dein Administrator deines VPN ob er Dir eine Ausnahme konfiguriert, so dass du auch noch surfen kannst.
<bekks> Ansonsten musst du genau so surfen, wie in der Firma auch.
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe 2 VPN verbindungen. die eine zum router. da klappt das surfen. und eine zum nas, da klappts nicht
<OlMightyGreek> ich bin der admin
<OlMightyGreek> :D
<bekks> Dann lies Dich dringend in das Thema VPN und Routing ein, Stichwort Brückenköpfe :)
<OlMightyGreek> ist es denn behebbar?
<bekks> Nur auf Kosten der Sicherheit.
<bekks> Ich würde das nicht so konfigurieren.
<OlMightyGreek> ich glaub der NAS server hat keinen DNS eintrag. deshalb klappts nicht
<bekks> DNS spielt dabei keine Rolle.
<tiax_> OlMightyGreek: also was in jedem Fall geht ist, dass nur Netzlaufwerke über VPN gehen und das normale Surfen ohne VPN
<tiax_> das ist leider etwas komplizierter, dazu musst Du Dich in's Routing einlesen
<bekks> Das nennt man Brückenkopf und es eröffnet einen ungeschützten Weg vom Internet über deinen Rechner auf die Netzlaufwerke.
<bekks> Sollte man sich dreimal überlegen, ob man das möchte.
<OlMightyGreek> als ich früher über die router die VPN verbindung aufbauen lies, ging das ohne probleme. würde das das problem lösen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Dann wird der Brückenkopf auf deinem Router aufgebaut, das ist alles. Unsicher ist das trotzdem.
<OlMightyGreek> wieso klappt das surfen dann wenn ich mich über den router in der frma verbinde?
<bekks> Weil dein Router offenbar einen Brückenkopf aufbaut.
<OlMightyGreek> ...wird halt ziemlich langsam mit der zeit, aber klappt
<bekks> Wie ich gerade schon erklärt habe.
<OlMightyGreek> ok, versehe (halbwegs)
<bekks> Im Interesse der Vertraulichkeit der Firmendaten solltest Du diese Variante nicht benutzen.
<OlMightyGreek> also ist auch jedes fritzbox zu fritzbox netz unsicher?!
<bekks> Ich kenne deren Implementierung nicht. Aber wenn dort Brückenköpfe errichtet werden, ist das nichts was ich einsetzen möchte.
<OlMightyGreek> müsste ja. damals hat die fritzbox die verbindung immer automatisch aufgebaut, sobald eine IP aus dem fernen netz angesteuert wurde. surfen etc ging alles nebenbei ohne probleme.
<bekks> Dann will ich das nicht einsetzen müssen.
<OlMightyGreek> openvpn und pptp wird keinen unterschied machen denke ich, oder?
<bekks> Richtig.
<OlMightyGreek> was ich nicht verstehe: kann ich meinem rechner nicht sagen, es soll nur die anfragen des IP bereichs des firmenetzwerkes über den tunnel schicken und alles andere über meine verbindung?
<bekks> Das ist ein Brückenkopf.
<bekks> Das will man nicht.
<OlMightyGreek> :D
<OlMightyGreek> ok. mir erschließt sich nicht - vielleicht wegen meines nicht vorhandenen Informatikstudiums - warum das unischer ist...
<bekks> Weil ich dann aus dem Internet auf deinen Rechner zugreifen kann, und von dort aus auf dein Firmennetz.
<bekks> Dann kannst Du die Firmendaten auch auf dropbox öffentlich machen.
<bekks> Und sparst Dir nebenbei auch noch das VPN.
<OlMightyGreek> wieso kannst du auf meinen rechner zugreifen?
<OlMightyGreek> also kannst du eher auf meinen recne rzugreifen, wenn ich brückenköpfe benutze als ohne? weil auf meinem rechner sind genau so firmendaten
<bekks> Der Aufwand um auf deinen Rechner zuzugreifen ist derselbe. Als Bonus erhalte ich dann noch alle deine Firmendaten.
<OlMightyGreek> ach sooo
<subz3r0> ich hab nen privaten schlüssel von einem meiner anderen rechner im seahorse unter "andere Schlüssel"
<subz3r0> leider kann ich ihn nicht löschen. Jmd nen Plan woran das liegen kann?
<OlMightyGreek> na denn. die meisten sachen erhälst du auch, wenn du auf meinem rechner zugreifst. aber das lohnt sich nicht. kann sie dir bei bedarf auch so schicken. ;)
<OlMightyGreek> ich weiß noch aus windowszeiten gab es die option "standardgateway für das remotenetzwerk verwenden" das musste aktiviert sein, dann ging das surfen. wie kann ich das unter ubuntu einstellen?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich verwende keine Brückenköpfe. :)
<OlMightyGreek> stark :D
<subz3r0> route add standard gw 192.168.1.1
<OlMightyGreek> subz3r0: ist das ein befehl fürs terminal?
<subz3r0> ja, so weisst man ein standard gateway hinzu
<OlMightyGreek> ah ok, danke
<subz3r0> keiner nen plan wegen meinem seahorse problem? hab da nen schlüssel username@rechnername drinne von nem anderen rechner hier. allerdings kann ich ihn nicht löschen
<bekks> "kann nicht löschen" heisst?
<bekks> Warum kannst Du ihn nicht löschen?
<subz3r0> weil die funktion zwar "da" ist, wenn ich drauf klicke passiert aber nichts
<subz3r0> mom.. brb 1 sec
<subz3r0> so
<subz3r0> naja nicht löschen heisst in dem fall, er lässt sich über seahorse nicht löschen. kann fleissig die rechte maustaste drücken und "löschen" es tut siche aber nichts
<subz3r0> zudem hat der schlüssel auch nen anderes icon. also nicht nur das schlüsselsymbol sonder noch nen terminal symbol dabei
<subz3r0> aha
<subz3r0> kann es sein, dass er den nicht löschen wollte, weil er noch in benuzung vom ssh daemon war?!
<subz3r0> hab den sshd nun neu gestartet und schwupps war der schlüssel nicht mehr im seahorse?!
<OlMightyGreek> klingt gut
<subz3r0> was klingt gut? mein gesabbel?
<OlMightyGreek> die erklärung
<subz3r0> OlMightyGreek, du kannst den standard gateway aber auch über die gui im gnome/unity eingeben
<subz3r0> ich machs halt immer über console. geht schneller mit ifconfig + route add
<OlMightyGreek> wie heißt das tool?
<OlMightyGreek> teste gerade cinnamon
<subz3r0> netzwerkmanager?
<OlMightyGreek> hab also kein unity
<subz3r0> sec
<subz3r0> einfach nur netzwerk bei mir im gnome3
<subz3r0> bzw. "netzwerkverbindung"
<OlMightyGreek> das ist doch dann dieses komische beschnittene apple-tool :D
<subz3r0> öhhh... kA :)
<OlMightyGreek> da habe ich schon geschaut, kann aber nirgends die einstellung machen
<subz3r0> reicht vollkommen
<subz3r0> du musst dann unten rechts auf "optionen"
<OlMightyGreek> hab ich
<OlMightyGreek> dann?
<subz3r0> oder halt aus der liste "netzwerkverbindungen" auswählen. da kannste dann wie üblich "kabelgebunden - funknetzwerk - mobiles breitband ....." einstellen
<OlMightyGreek> ja. da ist mein "gateway" komfiguriert
<OlMightyGreek> kon
<subz3r0> OlMightyGreek, wolltest du den nicht einstellen? Hab deine komplette frage auch nicht mitbekommen, da ich gerade eben erst in den channel gehüpft bin
<OlMightyGreek> also ich bau ne vpn verbindung auf zu unserem NAS in der firma. nebenbei würde ich aber gerne noch surfen können. das geht aber leider nicht
<DreamThief> geht doch.
<subz3r0> kA wie da die vpn config ist. wenn du nicht alles über den vpn tunnel schickst, solltest du auch anderweitig aufs inet zugreifen können
<subz3r0> also über deine leitung, nicht über den vpntunnel der firma
<OlMightyGreek> ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich nicht alles über den vpn schicken kann. also wie ich es richtig konfiguriere
<DreamThief> ja, das ist ne sache der openvpn config
<DreamThief> OlMightyGreek: moment
<OlMightyGreek> nutze pptp
<subz3r0> pptp, keine ahnung. nicht meine baustelle. da weiss sicherlich jemand anders hier mehr
<OlMightyGreek> ok
<DreamThief> oh, pptp ...
<DreamThief> puh
<DreamThief> bei openvpn wüsst ichs sofort
<OlMightyGreek> hast du auch ne idee zu pptp?
<OlMightyGreek> also in alten ubuntu versionen gabs lt. google ne option "peer dns through tunnel" und "only use vpn connections for these addresses". sowas klingt ja vielversprechend. leider finde ich nichts vergleichbares unter 12.04
<OlMightyGreek> teste mal kurz was.
<OlMightyGreek> brb
<OlMightyGreek> da ich nicht rausgeflogen bin... klappt jetzt
<DreamThief> lol
<subz3r0> hmm, jemand ne idee, warum seahorse mir nen schlüssel (erstellt mittels ssh-keygen -b 4096 -t rsa" bei der länge mit 4112 anzeigt?
<subz3r0> also halt rechte maustaste auf den schlüssel - eigenschaften - details, da dann unter länge
<OlMightyGreek> ok, klappte doch nicht...
<subz3r0> man page lesen hilft sicherlich. oder du machst es mit iptables(was sicherlich umständlich ist)
<subz3r0> +er
<subz3r0> oder fragst eure IT-Menschen. Die mögen es sicherlich auch nicht, wenn du da groß rumspielst ;)
<OlMightyGreek> wir sind kein konzern. ich bin die hobby-IT :D
<OlMightyGreek> also das wiki sagt ich soll unter "routen" im VPN menü "diese verbindung nur für ressourcen dieses netzwerks verwenden" aktivieren... das teste ich mal
<OlMightyGreek> das klappt scheinbar. dann habe ich aber keinen zugriff mehr auf das netzlaufwerk :D
<tiax_> OlMightyGreek: damit wird nur die Route zum Gateway selbst gesetzt, aber nicht für das Netzwerk dahinter
<tiax_> dafür brauchst Du die Route noch
<OlMightyGreek> die muss wie aussehen?
<OlMightyGreek> re
<OlMightyGreek> ich hab ne relativ stumpfe lösung gefunden. ich musste auf dem nas einfach die DNS server adresse eingeben...
<OlMightyGreek> jetzt gehts
<OlMightyGreek> hab zudem einfach mal meine lokale ausprobiert. das geht auch.
<Nephelo> Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern schon mal nachgefragt und noch keine Lösung gefunden. Mein Ubuntu-Server (10.04 mit mdadm raid5 und smbd) friert, beim Zugriff auf die Dateifreigaben ein. Der Ram ist ok, in den Logs taucht nichts auf und das ganze hat kein erkennbares "Muster". Der Server lief schon längere Zeit problemlos. Tritt hauptsächlich bei Schreibzugriffen auf. Dateisystem scheint ok zu sein, da z.B. das
<Nephelo>  interne packen eines großen Archivs problemlos durchläuft.
<lars0312_> nabend ich brauche mal eure hilfe bezüglich eines Brother scanner den ich mit simple scan nur als root nutzen kann
<LupusE> lars0312_: devicefile finden und gruppe entsprechend setzen. die gruppe scanner sollte default in ubunt sein.
<lars0312_> helf mir mal ein wenig auf die sprünge mit devicefile bin nicht der linux crack
<LupusE> adduser <benutzername> scanner ... neu einloggen und hoffen.
<lars0312_> aso das habe ich schon hinter mir
<LupusE> lars0312_: dann weis ich es auch nicht. wenn du mittels root das device nutzen kannst, dann bleibt mittels prozessmonitor oder strace zu shcauen worauf zugegriffen wird.
<LupusE> das ist evtl etwas zu viel des guten. vielleicht weiss wer anderes mehr.
<lars0312_> ok dann geht die Frage nochmals hier in den Raum hoffe es meldet sich jemand ;)
<LupusE> das eingesetzte geraet und der verwendete treiber koennte helfen.
<pc-world> weiß jemand, wie ich Chromium, daran hindern kann, unverschlüsselten content auf https-Seiten zu laden? Im Internet find ich hin und wieder einen Hinweis auf eine "When there is mixed content on secure (SSL) pages"-Einstellung, kann die aber bei mir in Chromium nicht finden...
<lars0312_> es ist ein Brother dcp 115c und Treiber ist der MFC 210
<LupusE> lars0312_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner#Konfiguration hier steht es beschrieben.
<kubine> Title: Scanner › Brother › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lars0312_> die anleitung habe ich auch schon hinter mir ohne erfolg des wegen bin ich ja hier ;)
<LupusE> toll. details helfen zur fehlerbehebung.
<LupusE> dann hast dsu einen tippfehler. führe die anleitung nochmal durch.
<bekks> df -h
<bekks> grrr :)
<LupusE> hi bekks. daraus kann ich keine frage ableiten, bitte das problem spezifizieren ;)
<bekks> :P
<_Phil_> frage... ich hab hier'ne ubuntu live cd auf'n usb stick "gebrannt" ... jetzt ist da zwar noch genuegend platz am stickn, und ich will noch ein paar treiber draufpacken.... jetzt sagt mir mein nautilus, das ist ein read-only fielsystem, und laesst mich nichts schreiben drauf.... was mach ich dagegen ?
<bekks> Was für Treiber denn?
<_Phil_> broadcom wireless
<bekks> Das wl Modul ist doch per default dabei.
<_Phil_> ist'n xbmcbuntu fuer'n freund... und da ist scheinbar nix dabei. 
<bekks> Dann bau eine persistente Installation auf einem USB Stick, oder aber beschäftige Dich mit remastersys :)
<_Phil_> ok... 
<_Phil_> ist mir jetzt auch klar... 
<_Phil_> trotzdem haette ich gerne schreibrechte auf dem stick... 
<_Phil_> wie krieg ich die jetzt ?
<bekks> _Phil_: So wie ich gerade sagte.
<_Phil_> ich wil den stick ganz einfach wieder formatieren.. partition loeschen neue ersetllen, was auch immer... 
<_Phil_> wie mach ich das jetzt wenn ich nicht darf ?
<_Phil_> freiheit
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keinen schreibenden Zugriff auf das Dateisystem, wenn man das Dateisystem zerstört...
<bekks> sudo fdisk und los gehts. 
<_Phil_> soda... sudo fdisk -l   zeig folgendes: http://pastebin.com/kaJtimnh
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_Phil_> was mach ich nu ?
<bekks> Was ich gerade sagte.
<neuling> jemand da der mir vielleicht helfen kann
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> Stell eine konkrete Frage, dann entscheiden wir das. :)
<neuling> ich habe folgendes problem habe ubuntu 12.04 und will meinen maus cursor schwärzen und vergrößern
<neuling> bin allerdings kompletter ubuntu neuling
<dAnjou> neuling: welche desktopumgebung?
<dAnjou> !desktops > neuling 
<kubine> neuling: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<neuling> kann ich unter den desktops aud den mauszeiger anpassen
<bekks> Erstmal müssen wir wissen, welchen Desktop Du denn hast.
<neuling> wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich das herausbekomme sage ich es aucxh gerne
<_Phil_> MATE
<bekks> 110902 202539 < kubine> neuling: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<_Phil_> aha... 
<dAnjou> _Phil_: raus
<_Phil_> war nicht fuer mich. 
<bekks> Schau den Link an und sag es uns...
<neuling> unity
<neuling> der xfce desktop sieht gut aus ginge das vielleicht damit das ich auch den cursor verstellen kann
<dAnjou> ken mich mit beiden nicht aus
<dAnjou> *kenn
<neuling> mit welchen kennst du dich aus 
<neuling> und kann man einfach so einen neuen desktop auf eine laufendes system installieren
<dAnjou> kann man
<dAnjou> ich benutze gnome 3
<dAnjou> weiß aber auch da nicht, wie man den cursor schwarz macht
<neuling> probiere es einfach mal aus danke für deine hilfe 
<tiax_> neuling, leider gibt's in vielen Varianten von Ubuntu derzeit einen Fehler
<tiax_> die Cursor lassen sich da nicht so einfach ändern, selbst in den Varianten, in denen es den Dialog dafür gibt
<neuling> tiax kannst du mir verraten wie ich den cursor verändern kann#
<tiax_> was Du allerdings probieren kannst ist auf der Befehlszeile eingeben:
<tiax_> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<neuling> wie komme ich auf die zeile
<tiax_> oben auf das UBuntu-Zeichen klicken und "terminal" tippen
<tiax_> wenn Du meinen Befehl eingegeben hast, wird er Dich erst nach Deinem Kennwort fragen und dann ein paar Optionen anbieten
<tiax_> dann gibst Du einfach die Zahl deiner Wahl an
<tiax_> danach kannst Du Dich neu einloggen oder komplett neu starten
<tiax_> so kann man zumindest auf Schwarz ändern. Was die Größe angeht, gibt's hier ein Video:
<tiax_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxfa2fXJ1Wc
<kubine> Title: How to Change Mouse Cursor Size in Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 Unity Gnome 3.2 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<tiax_> Das ist leider überaus kompliziert. Das liegt an recht nervigen Programmfehlern an manchen Stellen
<tiax_> FRüher ging das mal
<neuling> entweder bin ich zu blöd oder ich habe keine ubuntu zeichen nur so ein dash symbol
<tiax_> Ja das meine ich :)
<neuling> ok
<tiax_> Das kleine Symbol da ist das Logo von Ubuntu
<_Phil_> hahaaaa.. das war die loesung.... sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<neuling> und dort das ganze sudo zeig eintippen genauso wie du es getippt hast
<tiax_> ja genau. Dann fragt er erst nach Deinem Kennwort, dann zeigt er Dir eine Auswahl
<tiax_> vorne dran steht immer ne Zahl, da musst Du Die vom schwarzen Theme aussuchen
<tiax_> sollte dmz-black heißen oder so
<neuling> wenn ich das genauso eingebe wie du es geschrieben hast finder er nichts
<tiax_> Was für eine Fehlermeldung erhältst Du denn?
<neuling> nichts gefunden was meinen such.... entspricht#
<tiax_> also bei mir gibt's da:
<neuling> oder sollte ich erstmal schnell gnome3 installieren
<tiax_> * 5            /usr/share/icons/DMZ-Black/cursor.theme
<NTQ> Hi. Was könnte ich aus Versehen bei meinem Ubuntu 12.04 mit Mate-Desktop umgestellt haben, dass man nicht mal mehr per ssh innerhalb meines Heimnetzwerkes auf meinen Laptop zugreifen kann? Vor ein paar Wochen ging es noch, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich geändert haben könnte.
<tiax_> Das kannst Du schon machen, allerdings behebt das Dein Problem nicht
<neuling> jetzt klappt das mit dem sudo zeug nur mein pw funktioniert nicht mehr#
<tiax_> Nicht wundern: wenn Du es eintippst, siehst Du keine Sternchen o.Ä.
<bekks> Was für ein sudo zeug, und was bedeutet "klappt nicht"?
<tiax_> einfach blind eintippen und am Ende Enter drücken
<neuling> ok und dann kommt viel zu lesen^
<neuling> aber ich glaube das klappt auch nicht
<bekks> "glaube" "klappt nicht".
<bekks> Bitte sag uns was Du meinst.
<neuling> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor theme
<bekks> Was passiert wenn Du das eingibst?
<neuling> wir nach meinen pw gefragt und dann bekomme ich ne liste aufgeführt mit befehlen 
<bekks> Was für Befehle?
<bekks> Kopipere uns die gesamte Ausgabe in einen Pastebin bitte.
<bekks> !pastebin > neuling 
<kubine> neuling: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tiax_> neuling: das ist die Auswahl der verschiedenen Alternativen für das Cursor-Theme. Jede hat eine Zahl
<tiax_> guck, welcher Listen-Eintrag "black" enthält und gib die Zahl ein, die davor steht
<tiax_> ich selbst verwende z.B. DMZ-Black
<neuling324> sry mein laptop ist abgeschmiert
<kosies> nabend, meine uhr fehlt oben rechts im panel, ubuntu 12.04. kann kein menü dafür finden... :(#
<daniel31415> rechts-click panel, hinzufügen?
<kosies> geht bei unity irgendwie nicht daniel31415 
<daniel31415> sry - ich hab die 12 überlesen - aber da habe ich das unity auch nur einmal ausprobiert - ich würde bei gnome bleiben
<daniel31415> mir gefiels i-wie gar nicht
<kosies> ja... will mich umgewöhnen :D
<kosies> ist okay wenn man es ne weile benutzt
<kosies> habs! das programm Datum & uhrzeit öffnen und einstellen
<_Phil_> kann mir einer auf die schnelle verraten wie ich ein xfce panel zum beispiel vom oberen bildschirmrand an den linken verschieben ?
<_Phil_> horizontal vertikal aendern geht... 
<_Phil_> aber laesst sich nicht verschieben .. gibt's da'n trick ?
<sysdef> rechts klick -> customize panel -> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-020912-231456.php
<kubine> Title: Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par sysdef (at www.zimagez.com)
<pc-world> Seit neuem werden USB-MSDs (externe Festplatte, Tablet, USB-Sticks) bei mir nicht mehr in Nautilus angezeigt, wenn ich sie einsteck... früher wurden sie sogar auto-gemountet und Nautilus hat sich geöffnet. Die Partitionen werden aber trotzdem in fdisk -l angezeigt.
<pc-world> Habe vor kurzem eine interne Festplatte repartitioniert (und win7 installiert/grub geupdated), wüsste aber nicht, in welchem Zusammenhang das stehen sollte... Bin auf Ubuntu 10.10. Hat jemand Vorschläge?
<_Phil_> nee funzt nicht.. warum ?
<bekks> pc-world: Ubuntu 10.10 ist nicht mehr supported.
<pc-world> dann stell dir vor es wär Ubuntu 10.04 oder 12.04...
<bekks> Tue ich nicht. Es ist 10.10 und damit nicht mehr supported.
<tiax_> pc-world: bekommst Du denn Fehlermeldungen in ~/.xsession-errors oder wenn Du dmesg eingibst?
<pc-world> tiax_: danke - xsession-errors kommt nichts auf USB bezogenes... dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/ZR1SFBFJ - da finde ich allerdings auch keine Auffälligkeiten
<kubine> Title: [41179.744043] usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tiax_> pc-world: und wenn Du mal als Gast/anderer Benutzer einloggst und dann das Gerät ansteckst?
<pc-world> tiax_: gute Idee, probier ich gleich aus
<pc-world> tiax_: hmm, als ich in den Gastmodus reingegangen bin, hab ich so schwarz-weiße Punkte gesehen... Grafikfehler - der Cursor wurde allerdings richtig dargestellt o.O
<pc-world> (so sah das aus: http://www.abload.de/img/wp_0004818yexr.jpg - ich sollte irgendwann doch mal den Aufwand betreiben und irgendeine Linux-Distro komplett neu installieren...)
<tiax_> scheint ja noch mehr Zeug kaputt zu sein :)
<tiax_> ich bin mir an der Stelle nicht so sicher, ob der Aufwand sich rentiert, da zu diagnostizieren
<tiax_> mach lieber ein Image von /, ein Backup von /home, falls das keine extra Partition ist und setz alles neu auf mit 12.04
<pc-world> wahrscheinlich wäre es sinnvoller, auf 12.10 zu warten, damit man nicht noch Probleme mit dem Upgrade bekommt, oder?
<tiax_> naja, 12.04 ist ein LTS
<pc-world> huch, stimmt, das erinnert mich daran, dass ich es bereut habe, damals von 10.04 auf 10.10 zu upgraden ^^
<tiax_> Wenn Du das gut pflegst, kannst du mit 12.10 dann entweder problemlos aktualisieren oder halt die 3 Jahre bei 12.04 bleiben
<pc-world> (bei 10.04 hätte ich sogar jetzt noch Updates)
<pc-world> ich nehme an "Gnome Classic" (MATE?) ist mittlerweile eine erträgliche Alternative zu gnome2?
<tiax_> Hm, also Du kannst den Gnome Fallback Mode installieren, das ist im Grunde GNOME3 mit Panels etc, wie GNOME2 halt
<tiax_> also ohne gnome-shell
<tiax_> das würde ich als erstes probieren. Kommt schon ziemlich nahe. Ansonsten kannst Du ja immer noch Mate verwenden
<pc-world> ist das nicht dieses "Gnome Classic"? oder ist das noch was anderes?
<tiax_> ja, das heißt mal so und mal so. Ist im Grunde das gleiche wie Gnome2
<pc-world> danke. hatte sowieso mal vor in nächster Zeit ein Backup von meinem System zu machen, und neu aufsetzen ist mittlerweile mehr als nötig
<ring1> pc-world, soweit ich weiß, fällt gnome classic (also gnome-panel) in 12.10 weg. also würde sich ein verweilen bei 12.04 wohl empfehlen ;)
<pc-world> ring1: hmm, was die sich bei Canonical wohl immer bei solchen Entscheidungen denken...
<ring1> pc-world, vergiss was ich sagte, das betrifft nur das wegfallen von unity 2d in 12.10
<pc-world> oh oke
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-26
<Harald523> Servus, wenn ich mit Rawstudio eine RAW-Datei aus der Kamera konvertiere in Tiff-16bit, sieht das Ergebnis in jedem anderen Programm vollkommen anders aus
<Harald523> total dunkel und verschwommen
<Harald523> Jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegt?
<carsten_> moin
<spY|da> gibts eigentlich ne linux distribution, die eine fertige software darstellt wie z.b. die synologie firmware? 
<apollo13> wat
<apollo13> jede linux distri ist ne fertige software in dem sinn^^
<kuyatzu> apollo13: zaehlt lfs als distribution? Wenn ja, ist die _nicht_ fertig :D
<spY|da> Fertig im Sinne von einer Distribution, die bei installation schon die nötigen Pakete installiert und schon größtenteils vorinstalliert hat, wie die Firmware der Synology Geräte 
<geser> also wie ein Image das nur draufkopiert werden muss? für welchen Einsatzzweck (und welche Hardware) überhaupt?
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: das basisproblem ist: für "die nötigen pakete" gibts mindestens genauso viele ansichten wie benutzer + anwendungsfälle. wahrscheinlich sogar mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: ergo ist es quasi unmöglich für mehr als eine person "ein fertiges linux" bereitzustellen
<LetoThe2nd> (ausser natürlich der eskalationslösung, dass einfach ALLES mit dabei ist.)
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, ich suche eine art freenas nur am besten auf debian / ubuntu basis
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: google remastersys und bau dir was du willst :)
<dadrc> Debian minimal + samba, lässt sich bei der Installation so auswählen
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: synology + qnap werden ihren krempel sicher nicht verschenken, da es ja faktisch jeweils ihre kernkompetenzen/alleinstellungsmerkmale sind.
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: ergo: wenn du synology willst, musst du synology kaufen.
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, würden die gerätschaften was taugen, würde ich sie auch nehmen :D
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: siehe oben: ansichtssache. alternativ: kannst sie ja mal nett fragen (hat dann aber nichts mit ubuntu zu tun)
<spY|da> ich suche eigentlich ein linux system das ich über nen browser wie z.b. webmin konfigurieren kann 
<spY|da> das ding soll nur im keller stehen und dlan + cifs können 
<spY|da> mit der option etwas nachzuinstallieren und trotzdem aktuell zu bleiben 
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: mir ist völlig klar was du willst. fakt ist einfach: diejenigen, die dafür eine gute, hochglanzpolierte oberfläche haben verschenken sie halt (zur zeit) nicht
<spY|da> ich habe beim googln FreeNas gefunden, das stetz dann aber wieder wenn was nicht geht freebsd kenntnisse voraus, und die kann ich nicht erwarten 
<spY|da> zentyal vllt? auf ubuntu basis 
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: also die optionen: nimm das was es gibt, kauf was, machs selber.
<kuyatzu> spY|da: so oft wirst du ja nicht am NAS rumwerkeln, da wuerde doch auch ssh reichen, oder nicht?
<kuyatzu> am ende gibts du viel geld aus fuer eine oberflaeche die du 1× im Monat besuchst.
<spY|da> dann schau ich nochmal weiter, ansonsten habt ihr recht, muss ich selbst per hand ran und mir das schnell aufsetzten 
<spY|da> ich danke für die hilfe 
<mattze63> help
<mattze63> leave
<fotscha> hi. it seems that my postfix does not work on port 465 the way I want it
<fotscha> aah
<fotscha> postfix läuft bei mir auf port 465 mit ssl/tls und sasl auth. aber ich kann einfach nicht mit thunderbird eine mail versenden
<fotscha> ich bekomme immer ein "Verbunden mit foo.com" und dann geht es nicht weiter, irgendwann kommt dann ein timeout
<fotscha> bin den howtos im netz gefolgt. standard einstellungen für ssl un sasl auth
<dadrc> fotscha, was sagen die Logs aufm Server denn?
<Harald523> Was nimmt man denn unter Linux zum Jabbern?
<dadrc> Normalerweise müsste was in /var/log/ma
<dadrc> ... /var/log/mail.(err|info|log) stehen
<dadrc> Harald523, pidgin
<fotscha> dadrc: nix. loglevel ist auf 9
<k1l> Harald523: oder empathy (das ist ja schon dabei)
<Harald523> was muss ichn da einstellen XMPP oder?
<dadrc> ja
<k1l> Harald523: unter "konten hinzufügen" gibts nen extra jabber konto bei empathy
<dadrc> fotscha, in keinem der logs irgendwas?
<dadrc> aber der server läuft und ist generell ansprechbar?
<dadrc> `telnet foo.com 465`, zB?
<fotscha> dadrc: ok hab das problem gelöst
<fotscha> postfix hat die ganze zeit wohl funktioniert
<fotscha> thunderbird hat mit port 465 nicht funktioniert
<fotscha> mit evolution geht jetzt IMAPS und SSMTP
<Harald523> k1l,  Hm bei mir war pidgin direkt dabei und empathy nicht ;-)
<k1l> Harald523: komisches ubuntu hast du dann
<dadrc> xubuntu macht das so
<swed2> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu12.04. Wie Update ich auf die 12.04.3 Version?
<k1l> swed2: einfach die updates installieren
<fotscha> braucht postfix irgendwas spezielles für thunderbird?
<fotscha> eine option etc.?
<k1l> swed2: für die neuen kernel musste du halt die backport kernel installieren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> swed2: die .1 .2 .3 releases sind wie servicepacks bei windows
<dadrc> fotscha, ugh, keine Ahnung
<swed2> achso, naja die apt-get upgrade updates werden ja bei mir automatisch installiert
<k1l> swed2: für einige neue kernel etc brauchst du noch apt-get dist-upgrade
<Harald523> k1l, xubuntu
<Harald523> k1l, Empathy sieht komisch aus, ich hab gar keine Menüleiste
<k1l> die menüleiste ist stark reduziert
<Harald523> k1l,  wie krieg ichn da neue kontakte rein?
<k1l> über online-konten die entspr konten anlegen
<fotscha> wie muss ich die mailboxes in cyrus anlegen. weiß das jemand?
<fotscha> muss es user.foo und dann user.foo.Inbox lauten?
<fotscha> oder einmalig user.foo und dann foo.Inbox?
<fotscha> muss es ueberhaupt Inbox heißen?
<LachNed> hallo... ich habe ein kleines problem mit kubuntu bei der erstellung von latex dokumenten. ich habe ein latex-dokument aus meiner windows-installation mit "herübergenommen". die datei kompiliert auch ein pdf daraus, wie es sein sollte.
<dadrc> Das ist natürlich nicht gut.ö
<LachNed> aber... wenn ich irgendwelche nachträglichen änderungen daran vornehmen will, z.b. ein bild einbinden, sagt mir der latex-compiler, das bild wäre nicht da.
<LachNed> oder das pdf...
<LachNed> obwohl es da ist. ich verstehe das gerade nicht
<dadrc> Falsche Pfadangaben, würd ich sagen.
<LachNed> daran dachte ich auch schon... 
<LachNed> nimmt texmaker nicht den pfad, in dem die *.tex datei liegt als "ursprung"?
<dadrc> Zeig mal ein sinnvolles Beispiel und ein `ls -l` aus dem Ordner mit dem ganzen Kram drin in einem Pastebin.
<dadrc> Doch, Pfade sollten relativ dazu sein
<LachNed> dachte ich eben auch
<LachNed> auf meinem windows-rechner kompiliert die datei einwandfrei. hatte ich gerade probiert.
<LachNed> ich schau mal, dass ich ein kleines minimalbeispiel zusammen bekomme.
<LachNed> verdammt... >.<
<LachNed> ich hab den fehler gefunden
<LachNed> der sitzt grade vor dem rechner
<LachNed> ich hatte den überblick über die offenen dateifenster verloren und die dateien in das falsche verzeichnis kopiert.
<dadrc> ^^"
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich in ubuntu 13.04 eine bildschirmlupe finde?
<Blindie> in den einstellungen ist sie nicht
<Blindie> bei der reinen gnome oerfläche ist sie jedoch vorhanden
<troessner> (ps aux | grep -i unicorn) liefert unter anderem:
<troessner> 1000     28598  0.0  2.0 129624 80716 ?        Sl   12:04   0:01 unicorn worker[3] -c config/unicorn.rb -E production
<troessner> aber ein (killall unicorn) sagt mir "no process found"
<troessner> kann mir jemand sagen was hier schiefläuft?
<dadrc> "unicorn worker[3] -c config/unicorn.rb -E production" sieht mir auch nicht nach einer sinnvollen command line aus
<troessner> dadrc, ist ein lokales set up bei dem ich gerade mit dem foreman gem rumspiele. was hat das mit meiner frage zu tun?
<troessner> unicorn ist vom gleichen user gestartet wie der der versucht ihn wieder zu stoppen
<dadrc> wenn der Prozess nicht wirklich unicorn heißt, kann killall den auch nicht beenden
<dadrc> killall -r für regexmodus oder pkill, würd ich sagen
<troessner> dadrc, ah, den -r schalter kannte ich nicht, danke, schau ich mir gleich mal an
<holzform> hallo zu sammen 
<holzform> wie lösen ich das problem: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386« kann nicht installiert werden.
<k1l> holzform: zeig mal die ganze meldung (im pastebin) von "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<holzform> ich versuche erstmal die anweisung im google 
<holzform> wenns nicht klappt melde ich mich wieder
<bullgard4> Blindie: [Ich verwende Ubuntu 13.04 nicht.] Guck mal in Synaptic nach »Orca«, »gnome-orca« und »gnome-mag«.
<k1l> !find orca
<kubine> Found: gnome-orca, ngorca
<dadrc> gnorca wär ein besserer Name.
<stevieh> hmm... meine unity icons sind mal wieder alle grau, bis auf eins. Was mach ich da nochmal? 
<dadrc> Monitor putzen?
<stevieh> jaja, hab ich schon gemacht... das hat nicht geholfen..
<dadrc> stevieh, weiß nicht, ich würd mal spontan den Iconcache des Themes erneuern
<stevieh> dadrc: ne, da klemmt die sidebar oder wie das heisst, in irgendnem state. kann man die getrennt restarten?
<dadrc> Aso, so "grau". Ähm, hm. Einfach aus- und wieder einloggen? =)
<stevieh> och nö. mag nicht alle fenster neu arrangieren...
<ojdo> mcabber-Nutzer hier (Terminal-Client für Jabber)? Würde gerne wiessen, was "r->" neben einer von mir gesendeten Nachricht bedeutet. Weder google, manual, faq noch ein naives grepen des Quellcodes waren hilfreich
<stevieh> ojdo: spontan: obs das gegenüber empfangen hat?
<ojdo> stevieh: danke, ich weiß nicht warum, aber die Antwort brachte mich nochmal auf den Gedanken, nur nach dem Literal 'r' zu grepen
<ojdo> und brachte mich zu einer Liste aller möglichen "receiptflags": r=empfangen, #=fehler, O,~=Verschlüsselung
<stevieh> siehste.
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Thunderbird und dem Import eines S/MIME Zertifikats. Kann mir jemand sagen ob Imports von Zertifikaten mit Umlauten im CommonName Feld generell schief gehen?
<TheInfinity> andi: ich könnte fast drum wetten dass die schiefgehen.
<apricot1> wie kann ich unter ubuntu 12.04 videos (avi,mpg) in wmv umwandeln - soll auf ner XBox laufen ...
<apricot1> und in Skype Plus
<ppq> apricot1: avconv -i input.avi output.wmv
<apricot1> oh super, danke
<ppq> apricot1: allerdings solltest du noch eine bitrate angeben, weil standardmäßig 200k genommen wird, was sehr wenig ist
<apricot1> ok - gibts ein ubuntuusers wiki dazu?
<ppq> beispiel: avconv -i input.avi -b 1000k output.wmv
<apricot1> das probier ich, danke
<k1l_> wenn du "avconv xbox" suchst solltest du sicher einen finden, der schonmal genau die parameter rausgesucht hat :)
<apricot1> prima
<Mazzo> Guten Abend zusammen
<Mazzo> Ich verzweifel an fehlendem Speicherplatz in einem LVM LV ... kennt sich jemand mit "lvextend" aus und kann mir weiterhelfen?
<Mazzo> in der VG ist noch 1,21 TB frei und ich würde dem einzelnen LV gerne 1 TB zusätzlich zuweisen
<TheInfinity> Mazzo: wo genau kommst du denn in dem wiki artikel dazu nicht weiter?
<Mazzo> TheInfinity Ein Wiki-Artikel ersetzt keine praktischen Erfahrungen ;-) Mit lvextend und resize2fs hat nun alles (scheinbar) geklappt.
<TheInfinity> Mazzo: ein wiki artikel basiert für gewöhnlich auf persönlichen erfahrungen ;)
<Mazzo> TheInfinity Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, LVs als Snapshot außerhalb der VG zu speichern? Quasi als Backup
<Mazzo> TheInfinity Hasse ja auch wieder recht ;-))
<TheInfinity> Mazzo: *hust* google nach snapshot logical volume *hust* :p
<TheInfinity> da kommt sogar recht fix ein alter bekannter: das ubuntuusers wiki
<Mazzo> TheInfinity Das habe ich gelesen, verstehe ich allerdings nicht wirklich. Wenn ich z.B. täglich ein Snapshot meines 5 TB großen LVs machen will und per Script auf /backup (mount eines NAS) verschiebe. Geht das? Was hat es mit dieser Size-Angabe (wenn sich das LV nicht um <size> verändert) auf sich?
<HAWiese> oin, moin!
<HAWiese> oin, moin!
<xzise> Hey I hab hier ein Problem mit gnuplot: Es generiert mir svg dateien wo das schließende svg fehlt, http://pastebin.com/QDJd7Q1N ist das ein Bug oder hab ich nur was vergessen?
<kubine> Title: set terminal svg size 400,320 set output "sin.svg" plot sin(x)/x - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> kann ich hier unter 12.04 reproduzieren
<ppq> xzise: laut http://www.instructables.com/id/Laser-Cut-Record-version/step4/Another-Way-to-Make-Your-Own-Without-Coding/ ist es ein bug
<kubine> Title: Laser Cut Record (version) (at www.instructables.com)
<xzise> hmmm okay
<xzise> Vielleicht teste ich nachher mal eine aktuellere Version
<ppq> xzise: wäre nett wenn du uns auf dem laufenden hälst
<adib> hallo Leute! ich habe 137MB logFIle mit einem Datenstream von einem speziellen Protokoll zum aufarbeiten. Gibt es eigentlich einen "pythonic way" um Protokolle zu parsen? Zur Zeit hole ich mir Zeichen für Zeichen in einen Protokollbuffer, um es auseinenderzunehmen und zu Parsen.  
<adib> Wie kann man eigentlich effektiv 2 Parser miteinender verketten (so wie streams)?
<adib> uups sorry, wollte ich im Python Forum posten.
<xzise> ppq, okay die neueste Version 4.6.3 funktioniert
<ppq> xzise: alles klar, thx
<Ilian> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen ich würde gern aus der ardmediathek.de einen Beitrag rippen. mediathekview tut aber nicht was es soll. Update gestaltet sich als schwerer als gedacht. :-(
<ppq> Ilian: man muss nur die zip-datei entpacken
<Ilian> wohin?
<ppq> ganz egal
<ppq> wenn du die alte version loswerden willst, was einem update am nächsten kommt, in das selbe verzeichnis wie die alte version ;)
<Ilian> habe es in usr/share/mediathekview versucht.
<ppq> sag nicht, du hast versucht, die version aus der paketverwaltung manuell zu updaten
<Ilian> ähm ... doch ?! ;-)
<Ilian> habe aber ein Backup vom original
<ppq> okay, das klappt leider nicht, konntest du nicht wissen
<Ilian> klingt als sollte ich das wieder zurückspielen?
<Ilian> ja die Anleitung ist da sehr unpräziese. leider.
<ppq> gut, dann spiel das ein, entfern die version aus der paketverwaltung und installier es manuell (und zwar irgendwo in dein home, oder so)
<Ilian> ok versuch ich mal ... besten dank soweit... falls es dann nicht geht frage ich nochmal nach.
<ppq> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zdfmediathk/files/Mediathek/Mediathek%203.2.1/MediathekView_3.2.1.zip/download
<kubine> Title: Download MediathekView from SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<Ilian> danke
<Ilian> ppq Danke! Aufnahme im Kasten. ;-) Warum ist denn diese "kaputte" Version in der Paketverwaltung?!
<ppq> Ilian: die ist einfach nur stark veraltet, anscheinend kümmert sich niemand um das paket. das kommt leider vor beim "universe" zweig
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-27
<Argh> Moin!
<Argh> Moin!
<helmut_> hi
<dadrc> Kommt xfburn mittlerweile mit Blurays klar?
<dadrc> Also, "mittlerweile" im Sinne von die Version, die bei 12.04 dabei ist :)
<dadrc> Oder ist k3b weiterhin das einzige Programm, das dazu in der Lage ist?
<mgolisch> hm ka hab kein blueray
<mgolisch> ist mir zu teuer
<mgolisch> hat heutzutage doch eh jeder usb platten oder usb sticks etc
<dadrc> Ajo, aber muss gerade mal sein.
<dadrc> Na, dann installier ich halt doch k3b. -.-
<imox1234> moin, kann ich das irgendwie so einstellen dass die rechte von dem tmp Dateien egal von welchem user die erstellt werden immer zu einer bestimmten Gruppe zugehören? 
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: global für /tmp ist das höchst kontraproduktiv, weil die prozesse da durchaus bestimmte rechte einfordern (und aus sicherheitsgründen auch müssen)
<imox1234> LetoThe2nd: hmm dann habe ich ein Problem. Ich benutze den Tuxshop der selber user hat. Wenn ich jetzt local auf Ubtunut mit dem user z.B. "user1" angemeldet bin und mich mit dem user "tux" in den tuxshop einlogge legt der Tuxshop für den user tux lokale tmp Dateien mit der brechtigugn user1 an. wenn ich jetzt auf ubuntu den user Wechsel und mich auf dem user am tuxshop mit tux anmelden will geht das nicht weil der keine Berechtigun
<imox1234> auf die tmp Dateien hat. Ich weiß das ist eigentlich ein Fehler im TuxShop aber wir brauchen den und ich brauch ein workaround ;) hast du eine Idee?
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: einerseits hab ich kein wort verstanden, andererseits ist http://www.tuxsoft.co.za/view.php/page/tuxabout payware - und damit definitiv der support des herstellers in der pflicht.
<kubine> Title: TuxSoft - About TuxShop (at www.tuxsoft.co.za)
<imox1234> LetoThe2nd: ich habe den schon angeschrieben aber keine Reaktion deswegen suche ich ja nach einem workaround ;) 
<imox1234> LetoThe2nd: man kann das auch nicht so einstellen dass jeder user sein eigenes tmp Verzeichnis hat ;) ?
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: das hängt einzig und allein davon ab wo die software gerne ihre temporären dateien hinlegt. das ist keine technische restriktion, sondern eine entscheidung des programmierers.
<LetoThe2nd> siehe wieder: hersteller.
<imox1234> LetoThe2nd: ok stimmt trotzdem eine Idee für einen workaround?
<geser> und warum werden da tmp-Dateien zwischen den Usern ausgetauscht? tmp ist keine Ablage für dauerhafte Daten
<imox1234> geser: keine Ahnung macht der tuxshop halt. ich könnte höchstens mit dem trigger auf der Datenbank arbeiten und sobald sich ein user aus dem tuxshop ausloggt das die tmp Dateien dann gelöscht werden 
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: nö, und ehrlich gesagt auch kein interesse mich damit zu befassen, verhunzte payware anderer leute zu supporten. noch dazu da das keine software für hobbyisten ist, sonder wahrscheinlich du/deine kunden da auch geld damit verdienen
<imox1234> LetoThe2nd: nein absolut nicht. Meine Mutter benutzt den und ich helfe ihr nur alles einzurichten. verdiene an meiner Mutter kein cent ;) 
<LetoThe2nd> imox1234: ändert nichts an meiner aussage.
<mosez> kann ich ulimit auch ueber sysctl steuern? nur global und nicht fuer einzelne user oder?
<Guest87832> hallo, wie finde ich das modell meines dvd brenners heraus?
<Guest87832> unter ubuntu natürlich :)
<stevieh> cat /proc/scsi/scsci probieren.
<stevieh> wenns sata ist.
<Guest87832> ah ok, die info hab ich schon über demsg|grep DVD bezogen
<dadrc> sudo lshw -class disk
<stevieh> na siehste
<Guest87832> jau, vielen dank, schönen tag noch :)
<watubatu> hallo allerseits
<stevieh> ich find die aktuellen ubuntu HW requirements nicht... würde ein 12.04 auf einem 2GB Rechner mit unity brauchbar laufen?
<dadrc> stevieh, wenn die Grafikkarte halbwegs brauchbar ist, ja
<dadrc> Sonst eher Xubuntu oder so
<stevieh> dadrc: das ist ne ältere Intel grafik...
<dadrc> Nimm Xubuntu, Unity mit schlechter/garkeiner 3D-Beschleunigung macht keinen Spaß.
<stevieh> dadrc: oben steht der gleiche rechner mit intel grafik aber 4Gig, da geht das eigentlich.
<dadrc> Na dann, 2GB sollten kein Hinderniss sein
<dadrc> *Hindernis
<stevieh> ok, dann frisch ich der dame mal ihr 10.04 auf.
<watubatu> ich habe hier einen mittelalten home pc, den ich gerne von ubuntu 10.04 (32 bit) auf 13.04 upgraden wollte
<stevieh> watubatu: schon mal voraus, wenn du so lange nix machst, dann geh lieber zu 12.04
<watubatu> ist das sinnvoll oder sollte ich da besser das ganze system neu aufsetzen
<watubatu> ok
<stevieh> 10.04 -> 12.04 geht im prinzip. kommt drauf an, wieviel du über dein home hinaus gebastelt hast. -> vollbackup machen, und probieren.
<watubatu> nicht wirklich viel
<watubatu> eine vm mit xp aufgesetzt, aber an sonsten alles aus den paketquellen
<stevieh> naja, so oder so musst du nen backup machen.
<watubatu_> .
<miki__> hallo
<hjjg> hi
<hjjg> wie kann ich denn herausfinden, mit welchen schaltern für ./configure ein paket kompiliert wurde?
<dakira> hjjg: soweit ich weiss haben die unterschiedlichen Programme entweder eine option, die das anzeigt, oder sie haben das nicht. Bei ffmpeg kann man sich das z.B. anzeigen lassen.
<hjjg> dakira: und wenn sie das nicht haben? ;)
<dakira> hjjg: naja. wo soll die information her kommen, wenn sie beim build-prozess nicht explizit irgendwo gespeichert wird.
<dakira> hjjg: werd doch mal konkret. von welchem binary willst du die configure flags?
<dakira> wenn es von einem debian paket ist, findest du die im source package
<stevieh> hmm... wie stell ich das denn ein, dass nur in einer "interaktiven Shell" mein System englisch spricht? LANG=C in der .bashrc wird auch vom ganzen Desktop benutzt (was mich übrigens sehr wundert...)
<stevieh> ah, .bashrc wird in .profile gesourct... 
<dakira> stevieh: LC_MESSAGES sollte doch ohnehin reichen, oder? dann hast du glaube ich nur die ausgaben von befehlen auf englisch. und nimm POSIX statt C
<stevieh> dakira: ich will vor allem die compiler meldungen auf englisch... das deutsche zeug kann keiner googlen
<dakira> stevieh: dann würde ich nur LC_MESSAGES auf POSIX setzen
<stevieh> probier ich mal, merci!
<dakira> stevieh: update-locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 LC_MESSAGES=POSIX
<stevieh> dakira: das ist systemweit, oder?
<dakira> stevieh: oh ja.. du hast recht ;)
<dakira> das mach ich immer auf meinen servern..
<stevieh> jo, das sieht gut aus.
<stevieh> merci
<dakira> de rien
<dakira> der befehl schreibt übrigens auch nur in /etc/default/locale
<stevieh> ist klar.
<hjjg> dakira: es geht um php.
<hjjg> dakira: ich will das selbst bauen
<dakira> und von welchem binary willst du die build flags?
<dakira> von dem, was bei ubuntu dabei ist?
<hjjg> und mich interessiert, welche optionen configure im debian-standard mitgegeben werden, damit ich die dann punktuell anpassen kann.
<hjjg> dakira: AFAIK wird php5 als ein großes paket gebaut. daraus resultieren dann noch weitere pakete mit den modulen.
<dakira> hjjg: um welche version handelt es sich?
<hjjg> dakira: du meinst php?
<dakira> hjjg: ja
<hjjg> dakira: php 5.4
<hjjg> dakira: ich bin gleich wieder da.
<dakira> hjjg: 5.4.6 oder 5.4.9? Schau mal hier: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5
<kubine> Title: “php5” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<dakira> hjjg: klick da auf deine Version (bspw. 5.4.9) und dort dann rechts bei den build bspw auf amd64. du landest dann hier: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/4796748
<kubine> Title: amd64 build of php5 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.2 : Private PPA for Ubuntu Security Team : “Ubuntu Security Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<dakira> hjjg: dort hast du oben das build log. dieses kannst du nach "./configure" durchsuchen und erhälst als ergebnis die build-flags sowie die CFLAGS
<dakira> hjjg: davon ab sollten die PHP build-flags auch von phpinfo() ausgegeben werden.
 * dakira macht feierabend, goodbye
<abc2> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Epson Thermodrucker TM-T88III. Ich habe nach einem Treiber gesucht und nur einen für den Epson TM-T88V gefunden. Da sich die Drucker ja sehr ähnlich sind habe ich mir mal gedacht, dass dieser auch gehen sollte. Ich habe ihn wie in der Manual beschrieben in Cups eingerichtet. Wenn ich über Cups eine Testseite drucke, werden nur "8p8p" gedruckt. Ein Druck aus gEdit wird nicht gestartet. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Wie muss 
<abc2> ich den Drucker einrichten?
<Luyin> abc2: wieso hast du den drucker nicht einfach über die GUI hinzugefügt?
<Luyin> ging das nicht?
<abc2> ich hatte bis jetzt mit der gui keine guten erfahrungen. ich werde es gleich einmal testen...
<Luyin> müsste egtl ohne treiberinstallation gehen
<abc2> sollte man "Serieller Port #1" verwenden oder den vom Treiber erstellten Port?
<jokrebel> egtl... *seufz*
<abc2> ich werde es mal mit dem "Serieller Port #1" testen, da du ja sagtest, dass es ohne treiberinstallation gehen sollte
<Luyin> abc2: bei mir sieht der spaß so etwa aus: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/thumbnails/f/f8/f8b08864cfcfd89488d0d373a6aaad11f4403d25i350x.png
<abc2> ich bin ja noch bei der einrichtung (-;
<abc2> ich habe den drucker einfach mal als generic - text only eingerichtet
<Luyin> abc2: bei ner neuen ubuntu-installation müsstest du gar nix einrichten
<abc2> Ich habe Ubuntu 13.04
<Luyin> abc2: hast du BEVOR du angefangen hast, irgendwas in cups zu verändern, mal einfach ne seite in LO oder so geöffnet, was reingeschrieben udn auf drucken geklickt?
<abc2> nein
<abc2> sollte das funktionieren?
<Luyin> also weißt du gar nicht ob dein drucker nicht OOTB funktioniert?
<Luyin> ja
<Luyin> ^^
<abc2> was heißt OOTB?
<Luyin> out of the box
<Luyin> = sofort ohne rumgefrickel
<abc2> ah...
<abc2> naja ich habe den drucker angesteckt, in cups "Add new printer" "serial port #1", baudrate u.s.w. eingestellt und dann mit gEdit einfach versucht "test" zu drucken
<Luyin> also üblicherweise funktionieren drucker unter ubuntu ohne einstellen in cups.
<stevieh> das ist ja schon eher ein sehr spezieller drucker.
<stevieh> und die These, dass der Treiber vom TM-88V geht ist nicht dumm.
<abc2> ich werde jetzt ersteinmal alles vom epson treiber wieder löschen und es über die gui versuchen
<stevieh> Ich würde folgendermassen vorgehen: unter win auf dem Rechner wenn möglich schauen, ob er wirklich geht und die seriellen parameter rausbekommen. Danach unter Linux wirklich schauen, ob diese Parameter auch gesetzt werden. Und dann noch die Daumen drücken, dass der Treiber wirklich geht.
<abc2> unter win funktionier der drucker. das habe ich bei einem bekannten getestet. die seriellen parameter hat mir der drucker "gesagt" (beim anschalten Feedtaste drücken dann werden die Daten gedruckt)
<abc2> wie kann ich bei linux genau prüfen ob die parameter richtig sind?
<stevieh> evtl. mit setserial.
<stevieh> hast du das teil an einer seriellen oder an einem usb serial adapter?
<abc2> ich habe den drucker direkt an der seriellen schnittstelle
<stevieh> was für ne Bitrate soll er denn können?
<abc2> 38400bps
<stevieh> das sollte eigentlich unkritisch sein. kannst du das auf 19200 umstellen?
<abc2> kann ich machen
<abc2> welchen treiber soll ich verwenden? die gui schlägt generic --> generic text-only vor
<abc2> oder soll ich epson --> epson 9pin nehmen?
<stevieh> ausprobieren.
<stevieh> mit text only wirst du keine grafiken machen können, aber für nen ersten Test vielleicht besser.
<abc2> bei text only passiert gar nix
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641532
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Epson Thermal Printer TM-T88II (at ubuntuforums.org)
<abc2> Mein Englisch ist nicht so gut.
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410974
<kubine> Title: [all variants] Driver for Epson TM-T88iii Serial, or Raw for Serial (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stevieh> tja, da solltest du aber dran arbeiten. Da stehen einige interessante Sachen zum TM-T88iii drin
<abc2> "I've managed to get a TM-T88II working with Citizen's CBM-1000 ESC/POS driver." heißt das, dass der Citizen treiber funktioniert?
<stevieh> so würde ich das interpretieren, aber das war 2011 und der kollege danach war nicht mehr erfolgreich ;-)
<dreamon> Ich habe ein Copy & Paste problem. Seit dem letzten Update(vermute ich). Wenn ich einen Text mit der Maus markiere, dann ist er schon in der Zwischenablage. Obwohl ich gar nicht auf Kopieren geklickt habe. Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht?
<abc2> der treiber wird von der gui auch nicht mehr gelistet )-:
<stevieh> abc2: der hat den sich auch gebaut, siehe beitrag. Und der danach war glaub ich einfach nur zu doof.
<abc2> ich kann die drivers.tar.bz2 nicht herunter laden...
<abc2> Ahh ich muss mich anmelden
<abc2> ich nehm jetzt einfach mal die ppd aus dem archiv..
<abc2> ich bekomme eine warnung: "Der Drucker »CBM1000« benötigt das Programm »/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertocbm1k«, welches derzeit nicht installiert ist. Bitte installieren Sie es, bevor Sie den Drucker verwenden."
<stevieh> abc2: die ist sicher auch in dem archiv, oder?
<abc2> da ist eine "rastertocbm1k" und eine "rastertocbm1k.c" 
<abc2> muss ich einfach die "rastertocbm1k"  nach /usr/lib/cups/filer/rastertocbm1k kopieren?
<stevieh> ja, dann noch auf die Rechte achten und dann daumen drücken, dass die 32 und 64 bit etc. passen, sonst musst du es kurz selbst bauen, wie in der Zeile beschrieben
<abc2> bei auf rechte achten: du meinst doch, dass es ausführbarsein muss, oder? und bei 32/64bit: wie prüfe ich das?
<abc2> ich habe 64bit
<stevieh> mit den rechten: genau. Mit 32/64 Bit, daumen drücken und logs vom cups anschauen, beim drucken.
<stevieh> ldd rastertocbm1k könnte da helfen
<abc2> was macht das?
<stevieh> probiers aus
<abc2> da kommt als ausgabe haufen zeugs in der form: "libcupsimage.so.2 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcupsimage.so.2 (0x00007f02712ca000)
<abc2> "
<stevieh> na, dann probier halt mal zu drucken und lass die error log vom cups offen.
<abc2> ok. ich kopiere erstmal
<abc2> EIN ERSTER ERFOLG!
<abc2> der drucker druckt den text aus libre office jetzt
<stevieh> hey, so richtig lesbar?
<abc2> aber ist noch etwas langsam. das stört mich aber nicht und er schneidet zu spät ab
<abc2> es ist richtig lesbar
<stevieh> glückwunsch!
<abc2> das zu spät abschneiden stört mich
<abc2> nur das langsam nicht
<abc2> dank!
<abc2> hast du noch eine idee für die papierlänge?
<stevieh> aber 100% gar keine ;-)
<abc2> ich habe jetzt in den einstellungen die papierlänge einfach auf 30mm gestellt
<abc2> muss nur noch sehen, ob es bei mehr text auch länger wird
<abc2> Es funktionier alles! Sogar Bilder! VIELEN DANK!!!
<stevieh> das freut mich, aber siehste, hättest du auch selbst finden können!
<stevieh> und off, es geht zum griechen.
<LupusE> hi
<wanja> hallo, ich habe gerade auf einen samsung nc10 frisch ubuntu 12.04 installiert, aber ich bekomme keine wlan verbindung zum laufen
<wanja> wenn ich lspci eingebe bekomme ich die wlan- karte angezeigt, aber unter iwconfig wird sie nicht aufgelistet
<wanja> während der installation habe ich zwar accesspoints gefinden, konnte mich aber in keinen von ihnen "einwählen"
<ppq> wanja: deaktivier wlan mal im bios, starte ubuntu, dann aktivier es wieder (nicht auf last state, sondern auf on) und starte wieder ubuntu, dann sollte es gehen. ist ein bekanntes problem bei dem gerät
<wanja> ok, ich werde es versuche 
<wanja> n
<ppq> .oO(have you tried turning it off and on again?)
<wanja> XD
<wanja> ppq: das hat leider nicht geholfen
<ppq> wanja: was sagt rfkill list?
<ppq> bei wlan sollte Soft blocked: no                     	Hard blocked: no    stehen
<wanja> steht beides auf no
<ppq> merkwürdig. wird die karte in iwlist angezeigt?
<ppq> bzw. iwconfig
<k1l_> also mein nc10 hab ich seit 11.04 immer zum alpha testen genommen und mit dem wlan eigentlich nie probleme gehabt
<wanja> ppq: bin mir nicht sicher, in iwconfig wird lo und eth0 angezeigt, beides mint "no wireless extensions"
<ppq> wanja: dann bitte mal    dmesg | pastebinit
<wanja> hm ist ein nc10 plus ...
<wanja> jo, wird ein bisschen dauern, muss erst noch nen usb stick suchen :(
<wanja> wie kann ich das nochmal direkt in ne datei schreiben?
<ppq> dmesg > datei.txt
<wanja> ppq: http://pastebin.com/giZLursm
<kubine> Title: [Bash] [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> wanja: wie ist denn die pci id? (lspci -knn zeile)
<ppq> .. zeilen :)
<wanja> sekunde, usbstick-action
<ppq> als root am besten
<wanja> ok
<wanja> ppq: http://pastebin.com/mQFFdZbm
<kubine> Title: [Bash] 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge [8086:a010] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> wanja: dann kannst du mal den neuen brcmsmac treiber testen. dazu das paket linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic installieren und die firmware https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/plain/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw nach /lib/firmware kopieren
<ppq> wanja: damit die alte firmware sicher entladen ist, netbook ausmachen, paar minuten akku raus und netzteil abziehen
<wanja> öhm ich hab kein internet am nc10 :(
<wanja> kein kabel da
<ppq> wanja: packages.ubuntu.com, da kannst du die pakete und deren abhängigkeiten manuell runterladen und dann mit "sudo dpkg -i bla.deb" manuell installieren
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic und http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.2.0-52-generic
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<wanja> ah cool
<ppq> vorausgesetzt du hast den neusten 3.2er kernel auf dem netbook
<ppq> was du nicht hast, wenn du nach dem installieren noch nicht geupdatet hast
<wanja> die kernelversion kann man sich ja anzeigen lassen, weißt du wie?
<ppq> falls nicht, musst du auch noch http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image-3.2.0-52-generic runterladen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package linux-image-3.2.0-52-generic in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> ja, mit uname -a
<ppq> bzw hier: uname -r
<wanja> genau, da kommt dann 3.8.0-29-generic
<ppq> 3.8?!
<wanja> ja
<ppq> sicher, dass das ein ubuntu 12.04 ist?
<wanja> ja
<k1l_> ist sicher der kernel enablement stack. also der backport kernel von 13.04 dann
<wanja> ok
<wanja> ich hab das iso von ubuntu.com runtergeladen und mit universal usb installer auf nen stick gezogen 
<wanja> von dort installiert
<ppq> achso. naja da sollte der treiber schon mit drin sein. komisch dass der nicht genutzt wird oO mach mal "sudo modprobe brcmsmac" und guck, was dmesg davon hält
<wanja> soll ich das dmesg nochmal posten?
<wanja> ne muss ich nicht
<wanja> weil wlan gerade verbindet
<wanja> cool
<wanja> danke schön ppq
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<ppq> falls das beim nächsten start nicht geht, pack das in die /etc/modules
<wanja> ok, ich mach gerade mal nen neustart und check das
<wanja> macht ihr das eigentlich "ehrenamtlich" hier?
<stevieh> wanja: ppq macht das statt sozialdienst. Der hat ne Bank beraubt.
<wanja> :D
<_moep_> ach der auch
<ppq> ;)
<wanja> na also ich bin euch und heute besonders ppq zum dank verpflichtet!
<vinnie> hab ein problem mit meinem hp deskjet 6940, dieser funktionierte bisher unter ubuntu, aber unter lubuntu 13.04 tut er das merkwürdigerweise nicht
<vinnie> und das out of the box
<wanja> dann gute nacht und auf wiederschreiben
<ppq> dir auch
<wanja> cu
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-28
<Conan174> guten tag zusammen, ich bräucht eure hilfe, also ich hab einen ubuntu 12.04 LTS server mit ssh zugriff und per vnc xfce diesen möchte ich mit meiner fritzbox verbinden um daten auszutauschen als wäre der server bei mir.
<Gamoder> Hallo! Weiß jemand, ob/wie man nur ein Firefox-Profil mit einem bestimmten VPN (vpnc) verbinden kann (und der restliche Traffic über das "normale" Netz geht)?
<vlt> Gamoder: Fällt mir nur ein, einen Proxy einzurichten, der das VPN nutzt, und diesen in dem einen FF-Profil einzutragen.
<dadrc> jep, anders wird es nicht gehen
<Gamoder> Hmm, und wie geht das?
<vlt> Gamoder: Eine Alternative wäre noch ein Firefox in einer virtuellen Maschine, deren gesamter Traffic über das VPN geht. Du kannst dessen Fenster ja über Remote-X auf Deinen normalen Desktop zaubern.
<Gamoder> ja, aber das ist halt schon etwas unangenehmer, vor allem bzgl. der Dateiübertragung
<Gamoder> außerdem wäre es schön, könnte man auch in dem Firefox-Profil manchmal ohne VPN sein
<dadrc> Wäre die perfekte Nutzung für einen Raspberry Pi, falls du einen rumliegen hast
<Gamoder> nein, leider nicht
<dadrc> Conan174, was du brauchst, ist ein VPN für den Server. Zumindest die größeren Fritzboxen können das.
<dadrc> Gamoder, ich würd das so angehen: Proxy in 'ner VM installieren, die VM ins VPN hängen, dann im Firefox den Proxy konfigurieren
<dadrc> Mir ist keine sinnvolle Methode bekannt, nur bestimmte Programme in ein VPN zu packen.
<Gamoder> dadrc: Hmm, das ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit
<k1l> mit foxyproxy kannst du gewisse seiten über einen proxy laufen lassen
<Gamoder> naja, das ist ja nicht so wichtig, das "Problem" ist das VPN
<Conan174> dadrc ja ist angelegt es ist die kabel fritzbox 6360 vpn einstellungen für iphone sind schon vorhanden, kann aber neue erstellen.
<dadrc> Scheint sowieso die richtige Methode zu sein
<dadrc> Conan174, http://www.mun-steiner.de/wb-cms/wb/pages/de/xubuntu-linux/fritzbox/vpn-verbindung.php schon angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: Klaus Munsteiner - Xubuntu - VPN-Verbindung zur FRITZ!Box (at www.mun-steiner.de)
<Conan174> ja das hab ich eingetippt aber wie verbinde ich dan?
<dadrc> Conan174, du gehst auf den Netzwerkmanager oben in der Leiste und klickst auf VPN → <Name deines VPNs>
<Conan174> ich hab oben keine netzwerkmanger, nur 4desktop symbole (für die verschiedenen desktops) und die uhrzeit
<chrisibook> Conan174: was hast du für eine Desktop Oberfläche?
<Conan174> meta paket xbuntu
<Conan174> xubuntu pardong
<Gamoder> Hmm, jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich wollte mir ubuntu-minimal 12.04, 32 bit installieren in einer VM, aber nach der Mirror-Auswahl bleibt er stecken
<chrisibook> zeigt er die Mirror Liste denn an?
<Gamoder> ja; und mit 13.04 macht er jetzt auch weiter
<chrisibook> 12.04 müsste aber auch gehen ist ja die LTS
<Gamoder> ja, deswegen wollte ich sie auch eigentlich installieren
<chrisibook> vielleicht findet er das Netzwerkinterface nicht 
<chrisibook> was für eine VM ist es denn?
<Gamoder> VirtualBox
<Gamoder> Aber ist egal, 13.04 geht ja auch
<chrisibook> Ich habe in VirtualBox 12.04 ohne Probleme installiert bekommen aber von der "normalen" Server CD
<I-Punkt> Guten Morgen. Ich habe hier eine USB-Webcam. Sie funktioniert an meinem 12.04LTS-Laptop OotB. Wenn ich sie aber an meinen Debian-Laptop stecke, ist das Bild zerplückt und nicht verwendbar. Kann ich herausfinden, welche Firmware bzw. welcher Treiber verwendet wird, um ihn auch bei dem Debian-System zu verwenden? Wo soll ich ansetzen? Reicht es eventuell, den Ordner /lib/firmware zu kopieren?
<dadrc> I-Punkt, abziehen, anstecken, in `dmesg` gucken, welcher Treiber geladen wird
<chrisibook> wenn du den Computer hast wo es geht würde ich dort mal ein lsmod machen wenn Sie angesteckt ist und wenn Sie nicht angesteckt ist 
<chrisibook> vermutlich fehlt einfach eine kernel extension 
<I-Punkt> [ 3857.816074] usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd
<I-Punkt> [ 3858.015178] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=08aa
<I-Punkt> [ 3858.015187] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<I-Punkt> [ 3858.015192] usb 6-1: Product: Camera         
<I-Punkt> [ 3858.018253] gspca_main: gspca_zc3xx-2.14.0 probing 046d:08aa
<I-Punkt> [ 3858.458313] input: gspca_zc3xx as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/input/input13
<I-Punkt> das ist der neue Output
<I-Punkt> wo ist der Treiber?
<dadrc> gspca_main
<I-Punkt> lsmod: gspca_main             28689  1 gspca_zc3xx
<chrisibook> und gspca_main ist vermutlich auch deinem Debian zu alt 
<dadrc> Also, gspca_main scheint zuerst geladen zu werden, und gibt die Kamera dann an gspca_zc3xx weiter
<I-Punkt> ok, dann kniehe ich mich jetzt mal in gspca_main rein. Google ist dein Freund. thx
<chrisibook> kannst du nicht einfach ein Kernel Update machen?
<dadrc> wheezy ist bei 3.2 und wird da auch noch eine Weile bleiben
<dadrc> 12.04.3 hat 3.5
<I-Punkt> ich schau mir das mal an. Debian hat 3.5.0-36-generic
<I-Punkt> Handwerker ist im Haus. Muss erstmal afk. Danke euch erst einmal. 
<chrisibook> I-Punkt: Have a nice day :D
<Gamoder> hmm, irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter - ich habe jetzt vpn und squid auf meiner VirtualBox installiert, aber wie konfiguriere ich jetzt das Netzwerk so dass ich auf die VM zugreifen kann?
<dadrc> Netzwerk auf bridged stellen, dann sollte die VM eine IP in deinem Netzwerk kriegen und darüber erreichbar sein
<chrisibook> was für ein vpn? OpenVPN? Wofür brauchst du dann den Squid?
<Gamoder> vpnc
<Gamoder> na damit ich einen proxy hab den ich in Firefox eintragen kann
<chrisibook> also, ich habe OpenVPN wenn ich mich damit verbinde wird automatisch das Gateway des VPN Hosts genutzt, daher brauche ich dafür kein Squid 
<Gamoder> nein, ich habe jetzt vpn auf einer VM installiert damit ich dort einen Proxy installieren kann und mich mit Firefox zu dem VM-Proxy verbinden kann
<Gamoder> Damit ich nur bei einem Firefox das VPN verwendet habe
<chrisibook> ach so
<chrisibook> hast du denn ALC eingerichtet im SQUID?
<chrisibook> ACL
<chrisibook> meinte ich 
<Gamoder> äh - ich glaube ich habe http allow all oder so gesetzt
<chrisibook> naja du müsstest schon noch sagen von wo also in etwa so:
<chrisibook> acl NAME src 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0
<chrisibook> http_access allow NAME
<Gamoder> ok, mit bridged geht es
<chrisibook> stand es bei dir noch auf NAT?
<Gamoder> manchmal - aber mein eigentlicher fehler war dass ich das squid-zeugs in SOCKS eingetragen habe statt oben
<chrisibook> Ich packe es immer unter die Beispiele, die Config ist aber auch verdammt lang 
<Gamoder> hmm - wobei ich weiß nicht was jetzt anders ist, jetzt geht die möglichkeit mit ssh (socks) und auch die mit squid
<Gamoder> naja, egal
<chrisibook> hauptsache es geht erst mal :D
<Gamoder> ja, danke jedenfalls
<koelner> dadrc: Hast Du für "28.08.2013 09:34:49] <dadrc> Gamoder, ich würd das so angehen: Proxy in 'ner VM installieren, die VM ins VPN hängen, dann im Firefox den Proxy konfigurieren" einen Link-Tipp?
<koelner> Bin halt nicht so firm mit vpn
<dadrc> Kommt stark drauf an, was für ein VPN du einsetzt.
<koelner> Ich möchte über Proxy + VM ins Netz
<dadrc> Joa, aber was für ein VPN setzt du denn ein?
<koelner> Bisher keins
<chrisibook> Mir ist noch immer nicht klar warum man vpn und proxy mischt, eins von beiden würde doch reichen 
<dadrc> chrisibook, nicht unbedingt, wenn nur der Browser durch das VPN soll und die Gegenseite keinen Proxy anbietet.
<koelner> Mist, ich muss weg. Melde mich später nochmal.
<chrisibook> dadrc: aber wenn... wie soll denn der Browser allein durch das VPN?
<dadrc> chrisibook, eben, dafür ist ja dann der Proxy da. Firefox → Proxy in VM → VPN
<chrisibook> dadrc: ah ich verstehe 
<jvm_> hi. seit ich eine SSD installierte, und meine home-partion dorthin schob, geht das suspend-to-ram (standby) nicht mehr. bildschirm bleibt schwarz, system ist tot. hat jemand einen tipp fuer mich?
<dadrc> Pfad der Swappartition nicht angepasst?
<jvm_> ist der swap beim suspend to ram relevant?
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> sollte zumindest nicht
<jvm_> ich habe weniger swap als arbeitsspeicher. der wurde zeitgleich mit der ssd etwas mehr. suspend-to-disk brauche ich aber nicht.
<jvm_> evtl. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/819096 -- allerdings verwende ich xubuntu 13.04
<kubine> Title: Bug #819096 “SSD Drive does not wake up after suspend " : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> hassu irgendwelche laptoptools installiert, die einen spin down an die platte schicken?
<jvm_> stevieh, es ist kein laptop.
<jvm_> und ich habe nichts in der art bewusst eingerichtet. (sorry, sys-partition ist auch auf der ssd.)
<ubuntuprint> hey, ich drucke hier mit nem wlan drucker. der drucker kann auch scannen. kann man da ohne viel stress auch kabellos scannen?
<ubuntuprint> simplescan sagt "kein scanner gefunden"
<mgolisch> gibts treiber für den scanner?
<stevieh> ubuntu: scanner brauchen treiber.
<stevieh> was isses denn für einer?
<ubuntuprint> weiß nicht genau: ein HP multigerät. bin mitm wiki schon n bisschen weiter. da soll ich in der /etc/sane.d/saned.conf  meinen hostnamen eintragen
<ubuntuprint> wo find ich meinen hostnamen?
<ubuntuprint> ist das meine ip? und wo findet man sie
<stevieh> gibts einen treiber für den drucker?
<stevieh> für den scanner.
<ubuntuprint> also drucken kann ich .  einfach mit ubuntu nach druckern gesucht und ok geklickt. scheint also n treiber zu geben. gescannt habe ich mangels kabel noch nie, daher weiß ich auch nichts zum scannertreiber
<ubuntuprint> aber wenn der kernel den treiber hätte, würds einfach kabellos gehen mit dem scannen? 
<mgolisch> du brauchst einen scanner treiber für sane
<mgolisch> musst halt gucken ob es da einen gibt
<ubuntuprint> deskjet 3050a heißt der drucker wohl
<stevieh> dann suchst du jetzt im indanett, ob es sane treiber für den 3050a gibt.
<ubuntuprint> ich kenn mich da zu wenig aus. gibt viele seiten wo die leute mit irgendwelchen kryptischen befehlen um sich werfen
<ubuntuprint> ich lass das bleiben
<stevieh> auch ein plan
<stevieh> alternativ können die oftmals auch scan2ftp, das ist einfacher.
<dadrc> Meiner hier kann sogar scan2samba
<dadrc> total toll.
<ubuntuprint> habe das paket hplip-gui installiert, jetzt gehts
<ubuntuprint> nix mit irgendwelchen konfig-files und 20 befehlsketten
<ubuntuprint> :)
<stevieh> na siehste
<LachNed> hallo... ich hatte ein kleineres problem mit der konfiguration meiner soundkarte (intel HDA) unter kubuntu 12.04. zumindest denke ich, dass da ein problem war. ich habe jetzt "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-amic" in die alsa-base.conf eingetragen.
<LachNed> der fehler, dass die karte anfänglich falsch erkannt wurde, ist glaube ich weg.
<dadrc> Das ist doch schon mal gut.
<LachNed> was macht der rechner, wenn ich die zeile nicht eingetragen habe? sucht er da automatisch?
<LachNed> will nur verstehen, was da passiert ist.
<dadrc> Ja, dann versucht der Treiber, den Typ der Karte selber zu bestimmen
<dadrc> Weil es aber von diesen HDA-Dinger ca. 10000000 Modelle gibt, geht das ab und an mal schief
<dadrc> Dann muss man das von Hand einstellen
<LachNed> seltsamerweise hat alles so weit funktioniert.
<LachNed> nur kde hat mir bisher ständig fehlermeldungen an den kopf geschmissen, dass da soundkarten wären, die nicht mehr gebraucht würden.
<dadrc> Die Unterschiede zwischen den Versionen sind meistens nicht groß, aber manchmal sind die Ausgänge anders verkabelt, oder die Parameter müssen in einer anderen Reihenfolge übergeben werden, oder sonstwas
<dadrc> Führt zu den kreativsten Fehlern
<LachNed> ok... dann ist die frage denke ich geklärt.
<LachNed> eines vielleicht noch dazu. was ist mit den ganzen anderen einträgen in der alsa-base.conf?
<LachNed> ich hab da jetzt nichts verändert, weil ich nicht so recht verstehe, was die einträge bezwecken sollen.
<dadrc> Sinnvolle Standardwerte für andere Karten, größtenteils
<dadrc> Kannst du ignorieren, die Treiber werden eh nur geladen, wenn du eine passende Karte hast.
<LachNed> ok :)
<LachNed> danke
<bigfatbird> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415857/ 
<kubine> Title: Vergleich 12.04.2 / 12.04.03 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx32> bigfatbird: das mit dem Paste ist fuer nicht-selbstgeschriebenes gedacht. Und was die Frage angeht: Hast du schonmal auf Launchpad danach geschaut?
<bigfatbird> @sdx32 oh, das wusste ich nicht. nein, da wollte ich dann als nächstes nachsehen, dachte nur ich hätte irgendeine meldung verpasst.
<Argh> Moin, moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin, moin!
<koegs> Argh: du solltest mal deinen Client in Ordnung bringen
 * LachNed erfreut sich gerade an einem kubuntu das richtig schön läuft. :D
<SidneyJohn> glückwunsch LachNed ^-^
<LachNed> na ja... ich musste es mal los werden.
<LachNed> bis vor einer woche ist auf dem rechner noch windows 7 gelaufen
<SidneyJohn> oh, ich hab Win8 und Debian als dualboot
<LachNed> ich mag kein dualboot
<LachNed> dafür hab ich noch meinen spiele-pc
<SidneyJohn> ich hatte mal ubuntu kylin ausprobiert, das hat aber hinten und vorne nicht rund gelaufen
<LachNed> der läuft weiter mit windows
<LachNed> bei mir lief es bisher auch nicht rund...
<SidneyJohn> das UEFI meines Schlepptops mag kein Linux
<LachNed> ich hatte wohl eine fehlerhafte festplatte mit fehlerhaften sektoren genau in der swap partition. dadurch hat hibernate nicht richtig funktioniert.
<SidneyJohn> autsch
<LachNed> ausprobiert hab ich ubuntu und andere distributionen schon vorher
<LachNed> wobei es mir mit kde am besten gefällt. 
<SidneyJohn> ich mag debian irgendwie lieber, weiß auch nicht, hab debian mit xfce
<LachNed> xubuntu hatte ich auch probiert
<Ekkehardt> Ubuntu mit Gnome3 tuts auch *duck*
<LachNed> aber irgendwie hat mich da der dateimanager gestört
<SidneyJohn> ich finde die unity-oberfläche kontraproduktiv
<LachNed> gnome3 = unity?
<Ekkehardt> Nein
<SidneyJohn> gnome ist mir zu langsam
<SidneyJohn> nö
<Ekkehardt> Bei mir rennts...
<LachNed> ich find den kde-desktop bisher am besten.
<LachNed> im vergleich zu unity wirklich sehr gut anpassbar
<Ekkehardt> anpassbar=e17
<SidneyJohn> unity unter ubuntu kylin ist bei mir dauernd abgeschmiert
<SidneyJohn> aber ich mag auch das terminal
<LachNed> e17?
<SidneyJohn> ich boote immer im terminal und starte dann den X-Server per Hand
<Ekkehardt> enlightenment 17, der desktop von bodhi
<jokrebel> !ot > SidneyJohn LachNed - für Non-Support-Gespräche haben wir extra einen Offtopic-Kanal
<kubine> SidneyJohn LachNed - für Non-Support-Gespräche haben wir extra einen Offtopic-Kanal: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<LachNed> danke für die info... ich verhalte mich mal wieder ruhig.
<jokrebel> LachNed: Wie gesagt; Du bist gerne eingeladen (auch zusätzlich!) in den Offtopic-Kanal zu wechseln (gilt übrigens auch für Ekkehardt) ;-)
<LachNed> ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<SidneyJohn> jap
<Celal> hi @ all
<Celal> ich hab ein problem zwar nicht besonders gravierend aber trotzdem ärgerts mich. ich habe heute versucht meinen dvbt stick via shell zu installieren hab dazu eine firmeware aus dem web genuzt jetzt bekomm ich bei jedem boot einen kleinen  fehler angezeigt was kann ich tun um die letzten installationen rückgängig zu machen? sorry wenn die frage dumm ist bin newbee
<SidneyJohn> was für einen dvb-t stick hat du denn?
<Celal> msi digi vox ultimate hd
<Celal> lsusb spuckt das hier aus :   Bus 001 Device 002: ID 048d:9135 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. Zolid Mini DVB-T Stick
<Celal> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1210:25f4 DigiTech
<Celal> wie kann ich ne firmware installation rückgängig machen?
<bekks> Wie hast du die Firmware denn installiert?
<Celal> mit apt
<Celal> über die shell
<bekks> Dann deinstallier das Paket wieder.
<Celal> tja das ist das problem ich kann mich nicht mehr an den namen des pakets erinnern
<bekks> Dann scroll in der History zurück, oder durchsuch sie nach "apt"
<Celal> gibt es keine möglichkeit die letzten operationen rückgängig zu machen via shell?
<bekks> Doch, deinstallier das Paket wieder.
<Celal> hmm naja da ich relativ neu bin wär ne kleine hilfestellung nett wenn es ok ist 
<bekks> < bekks> Dann scroll in der History zurück, oder durchsuch sie nach "apt"
<bekks> ersters ist "Pfeil nach oben" in der Shell, zweiteres ist "history|grep apt"
<Celal> sudo purge  linux-firmwarewäre es dann so richtig?
<bekks> Nein. So wäre es richtig:
<bekks> sudo apt-get purge linux-firmware
<Celal> würde remove auch gehen statt purge?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> purge schmeisst auch vom Paket angelegte Konfigurationsdateien weg, remove löscht nur das Paket selbst.
<Celal> ahh super danke
<Celal> danke für deine hilfe
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-29
<pc-world> Wie kann ich die rekursive Gesamtgröße aller *Dateien* in einem Ordner auf 1 Byte genau ermitteln? (Bash)
<Varakh> mit du?
<Varakh> auf byte genau musste dir vllt mal man du anguckn
<Varakh> und -s
<pc-world> Varakh: du schließt doch die "Ordnergrößen" ein, also die Größe der Metadaten der Ordner?
<Varakh> hm
<Varakh> ja
<Varakh> :>
<Varakh> stimmt
<Varakh> dann kannst sicherlich zählen, wieviele ordner da sind und das abziehen :D oder nur directories zählen
<pc-world> und die kann doch abweichen, selbst wenn zwei Ordner genau denselben Inhalt haben?
<pc-world> was ich eigentlich machen will: Ich habe einen großen Ordner kopiert, und möchte überprüfen, ob im Ziel alle Dateien enthalten sind und alle dieselbe Dateigröße haben
<pc-world> nautilus (genauer gesagt nemo) zeigt mir für die beiden Ordner unterschiedliche Größen an, und mir ist nicht klar, wie es die Ordnergrößen berechnet
<Varakh> hm
<Varakh> ich weiß auch gerad net, wie du ordner exkludierst, sry
<Varakh> oder die zählst
<Varakh> also mit du
<pc-world> du funktioniert nicht, da das Quellsystem FAT32 und das Zielsystem ext4 ist, sprich die haben unterschiedliche Ordnergrößen (32768 vs 4096)
<Varakh> hm.
<pc-world> bzw. wie ich gerade lese, ist 4096 nur die geringstmögliche Größe
<Varakh> jo
<bekks> Es gibt keine Ordnergrößen auf einem Dateisystem.
<bekks> Es gibt Blockgrößen.
<bekks> Und wie groß die sind, muss man im Einzelfall nachsehen, da nicht nur die Blockgrößen sondern auch die inode-Größen eine Rolle spielen.
<pc-world> bekks: ok, das schließt ja die Verwendung von du noch weiter aus
<bekks> Im Gegenteil :)
<pc-world> vermutlich geht es irgendwie mit rsync, aber das ist mir viel zu undurchsichtig und "smart", als dass ich mich damit rantraue
<pc-world> bekks: wenn Quell- und Zieldateisystem unterschiedlich sind?
<bekks> Dann sagt "du" wieviel auf dem Quellsystem tatsächlich belegt sind.
<pc-world> bekks: Mir geht es aber nicht darum, wie viel "tatsächlich" belegt ist, sondern um die Gesamtgröße aller Dateien in einem Ordner, damit ich Quell- (FAT32) und Backupordner (ext4) vergleichen kann
<bekks> Das wird ein geschicktes ls -lR und viel Rechnerei.
<Varakh> wenn er da sichert, wieso dann nich rsync? das hats bei mir immer getan und erspart mühsames rechnen
<bekks> Tut es eben nicht, bei unterschiedlichen Dateisystemen.
<pc-world> Varakh: Habe die Sicherung mit rsync durchgeführt, aber wollte sichergehen, dass auch alles geklappt hat, da es zwischendurch mehrfach unterbrochen wurde, und mich "Ordnergrößen" gewisser Programme verunsichert haben
<pc-world> nemo zeigt an mir für die FAT32-Partition: "202.605 Objekte der Gesamtgröße 250,3 GB" an, für das Dateisystem selbst "254,9 GB benutzt"
<pc-world> für die ext4-Partition: "202.605 Objekte der Gesamtgröße 249,7 GB", für das Dateisystem selbst "266,0 GB benutzt"
<pc-world> Bei FAT32 sind das 4,6 GB Unterschied, bei der ext4-Partition 16,3 GB (GB sollten in Nemo 10^9 B sein)
<bekks> Dann sind doch alle Dateien kopiert.
<bekks> OK, du hast auf der FAT32 alle Berechtigungen verloren - aber die spielen für die Dateigrößen keine Rolle.
<pc-world> Quelle war FAT32, Ziel ext4, also sollte nichts beachtenswertes an Berechtigungen verloren gegangen sein
<pc-world> http://superuser.com/a/369884/199854 nennt folgenden Befehl: "ls -goR | grep -v ^d | awk '{sum += $3} END{print sum}'" – allerdings kommt bei mir nur "inf" raus, da zu groß
<kubine> Title: linux - Is there a way to force du to report a directory size (recursively) including only sizes of files? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<davidek> Hallo! Will gerade mittels dd ein Backup von drei internen Festplatten meines Desktop-PCs auf eine externe 2-TB-Platte machen. Wie gehe ich am besten vor? 
<davidek> Kann ich die Partitonen mit gparted auf dem Zielmedium nachbilden und dann die einzelnen Partitionen mit dd kopieren?
<pc-world> davidek: GParted kann soweit ich weiß sogar Partitionen kopieren, brauchst du evtl. nicht mal dd. Weiß aber nicht, ob das festplattenübergreifend geht
<davidek> Theroretisch ist mir klar, wie das mit dd funkioniert, allerdings möchte ich das die einzelnen Partitionen hinterher auch einhängbar sind. 
<pc-world> davidek: Wenn du es über dd machen willst: Um /dev/sda1 zu kopieren, erstell auf /dev/sdb (deiner externen) eine unformatierte Partition mit der gleichen Größe (lieber ein paar MB größer), nehmen wir /dev/sdb1 an. Dann z. B. dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<davidek> welches tool kann ich dazu noch verwenden, außer gparted? das laggt in der live-distro extrem rum.
<davidek> Alle Laufwerke werden abgefragt...
<pc-world> davidek: Du kannst gparted auch nur eine Partition laden lassen, mit "gparted /dev/sdx"
<pc-world> davidek: Ansonsten parted auf der Kommando-Zeile, mit der Annahme, dass die externe eine MBR-Partitionstabelle hat; bei GPT gdisk
<pc-world> Solltest du die Partitionen mit GParted und ohne dd kopieren wollen, GParted hat im Partitions-Kontextmenü "Kopieren" und "Einfügen", hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet
<davidek> Probiere ich aus, wenn das ding endlich mal fertig geladen hat.
<pc-world> davidek: GParted braucht teilweise ewig, während die Kommandozeilenwerkzeuge die Partitionstabelle oft sofort anzeigen. Ist mir auch schon öfter passiert, dass GParted beim Laden hängen geblieben ist, sprich ich konnte so lange warten, wie ich wollte
<davidek> dmesg sagt:
<davidek> [ 4470.600515] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 [ 4470.600523] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<pc-world> Wenn GParted hängen bleibt, hilft schließen auch nicht, dann muss ein "sudo killall gpartedbin" her
<pc-world> ob deine Fehlermeldung tatsächlich mit GParted zusammenhängt, weiß ich nicht
<davidek> Hmm, gparted hat schon mal fluffiger funktioniert. Aber auf parted ohne g habe ich auch keine Lust...
<pc-world> Klappt es denn, wenn du GParted mit der Festplatte als Parameter aufrufst? (du musst vorher aber wie oben geschrieben gpartedbin manuell killen, das bleibt oft gerne im Hintergrund erhalten)
<davidek> Nein, weder bei der internen noch bei der externen Festplatte funktioniert das.
<davidek> Es hängt in jedem Fall bei "Alle Laufwerke werden abgefragt..." und auf der Konsole ist auch kein nenneswerter Output.
<pc-world> davidek: bei mir in 13.04 gibt es eine Anwendung "Laufwerke", die kann anscheinend auch Partitionen erstellen
<davidek> jo, hab ich auch schon benutzt. probier ich mal, ob die auch reicht.
<davidek> hab ein bischen angst, die zu benutzen
<Conan174> guten morgen, ich wollte meinen linux server (ubuntu server 12.04 lts) mit dieser anleitung http://www.mun-steiner.de/wb-cms/wb/pages/de/xubuntu-linux/fritzbox/vpn-verbindung.php mit meiner fritzbox 6360 verbinden. Wie mache ich das das es automatisch hergestellt wird, auch wen xfce (xubuntu metapaket) nicht/noch nicht gestartet worden ist?
<kubine> Title: Klaus Munsteiner - Xubuntu - VPN-Verbindung zur FRITZ!Box (at www.mun-steiner.de)
<TheInfinity> !vpnc > Conan174, indem du vpnc mit nem config file einrichtest und nicht mit einer GUI
<kubine> Conan174, indem du vpnc mit nem config file einrichtest und nicht mit einer GUI: Informationen zu VPNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VPNC
<Conan174> aha! danke!
<Conan174> gibt es eine anleitung wie ich ein config file erstelle?
<ubuntu123> hey, hab hier nen laptop und möcht ne möglichst lange akkulaufzeit. macht es da einen unterschied ob ich gnome-shell laufen lasse oder z.b lubuntu installier?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu123: jein. deutlich mehr auswirkungen hat die displayhelligkeit und ob du flash benutzt/videos schaust/compilierst etc.
<ubuntu123> unter win soll der akku 5 stunden halten. hier sinds 2-3
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu123: "soll" er halten oder hast du's ausprobiert?
<ubuntu123> laut amazn-bewertungen hält er teilweise sogar länger als 5h
<ubuntu123> hab irgendwie das gefühl das hat mit gnome-shel zu tun
<LetoThe2nd> auf sowas geb ich ehrlich gesagt nichts bis es ausprobiert ist.
<LetoThe2nd> es *kann* was damit zu tun haben, aber wie gesagt - die nutzungsart bestimmt das ganze schon deutlich stärker als jede art von desktop.
<ubuntu123> ok..
<ubuntu123> gnome-shell ist ein metapaket oder?
<agentsoul> Hallo, seit 13.04 zeigt mir Nautilus leider nicht mehr den freien Speicher der Partition am unteren Rand an. Gibt es diese EIntellung noch?
<stevieh> agentsoul: sieht eher nicht so aus...
<agentsoul> wie hieß diese extra Infozeile denn? Dann kann ich noch etwas googlen
<stevieh> k.a.
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286430/nautilus-3-6-doesnt-have-a-status-bar
<kubine> Title: 13.04 - Nautilus 3.6 doesnt have a status bar? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Der neue Nautilus ist absichtlich simpler, Beschwerden an die Gnomehansel :)
<stevieh> der ist schon arg simpel...
<dadrc> → thunar nehmen
<agentsoul> Danke, könnte man ja gleich n Terminal nehmen. Ist auch schön simpel. Obwohl, hat zuviele Funktionen. ;-)
<maredebianum> Hi, bekomme gerade Ubuntu LTS/13.04 nicht auf neuem Board installiert. Bootet, aber X startet nicht und dann gibts Probleme (alt-druck-b geht noch, aber numkey ist z.B. tot). Ist ne ATI GPU, die radeon eigentlich listet. Kann man da noch geschickt Kernelparamter angeben?
<maredebianum> Ich komm mit rechtzeitigem ctrl alt f2 auf ne konsole, da müsste doch was gehen. Probiere jetzt mal den fglrx...
<xanthin76> ich kämpfe mich gerade durch das thema bacula, soweit läuft auch alles super und ich bin ganz glücklich war eine lange einarbeitung. jetzt möchte ich aber einen server der im internet ist mit tls verschlüsseln. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss ich für den server und für bacula jeweils ein eigenes Zertifikat erstellen. Das habe ich gemacht mit tinyca2 :-) was ich noch nicht verstanden habe in welche config welches 
<xanthin76> zertifikat gehört kann mir da einer mit rat und tat zur seite stehen:-) vielen dank schon einmal für eure Bemühungen
<ghdf>  hab mal ne frage, hab mir von meinem linux auf sd karte ein image erstellt unter windows mit win32diskimager, jetzt bräuchte ich eine datei daraus, die fstab, wie kann ich denn da dran kommen
<ghdf>  eine sd karte habe ich leider nicht zur hand
<koegs> ghdf: frag doch bitte weiter im arch-channel
<ghdf> warum? vielleicht hat ja hier einer eine idee
<koegs> ansonsten: ubuntu-live-cd starten, sd karte mounten, datei rauskopieren, fertig
<ghdf> hab die sd karte ja nicht
<ghdf> nur das image
<koegs> !mount > ghdf
<kubine> ghdf: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<gjung> hi kann mir jemand helfen hab nach neustart Kernel Panik
<TheInfinity> gjung: was hast du getan?
<gjung> hab 13.04 frisch installiert
<gjung> jetz kommt Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init=option to kernel
<TheInfinity> gjung: wohin hast du grub installiert?
<gjung> da wo es das installationspogramm schreibt
<bullgard4> gjung: Es hilft sehr, wenn Du die genauen Fehlermeldungen mitteilst, die Du erhalten hast.
<gjung> oder wie seh ich das das Grub wird gestartet habe eigentlich nen Blackscreen erst wenn ich auf e im Grub Menü gehe und den letzen eintag lösche sehe ich erst bis wohin ich komme
<gjung> ok mach rechner nochmal an
<TheInfinity> dann hast du vermutlich kein kernel panic. wie weit kommst du? bitte genaue fehlermeldungen.
<gjung> löschen tu ich quiet splash $vt_handoff im Grub Menü mit e
<gjung> 3.214314 failed to execute init // 3.217013  Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init=option to kernel See Linux Documentation linit.txt for guidance
<gjung> kann mir keiner helfen
<gjung> oder hat mir jeman nen tip was ich in der Grub eintrage für hybrid grafikkarten?
<rahmspinat_of_do> http://youtu.be/1H1pqvmd1Wg
<kubine> Title: KUCHN.mp4 - YouTube (at youtu.be)
<rahmspinat_of_do> ups falscher channel
<d3vZer0> hallo :)
<d3vZer0> ich suche hilfe für ein problem was das parsen von bestimmten textdateien angeht sowie dem extrahieren bestimmter informationen aus diesen dateien
<d3vZer0> jemanden der gut sed / awk / perl kann am besten :)
<d3vZer0> ich habe schon selber lösungen gesucht
<d3vZer0> mir ist das aber alles zu hoch
<d3vZer0> :(
<k1l_> wenn hier kein regexp profi ist kannst du ja mal in ##bash-de fragen
<ppq> bzw überhaupt erst mal die frage stellen
<d3vZer0> danke fuer den hinweis
<LetoThe2nd> eben - wird wohl keiner sagen "ja klar, ich bin der totale obercrack"
<d3vZer0> ich habe mehrere festplatten im system .. auf jeder liegen jeweils musikalben in der form <albumname>.flac + <albumname>.cue
<d3vZer0> in der *.cue stehen alle informationen die das jeweilige album beschreiben, also name des albums, interpret, die einzelnen tracknamen, die spieldauer jedes einzelnen tracks etc. usw.
<d3vZer0> fuer archivierungszwecke moechte ich diese cuesheets parsen
<d3vZer0> und zu dem jeweiligen album die tracktitel extrahieren
<d3vZer0> weil .. so wie es jetzt ist finde ich keine einzeltitel
<ppq> kann da vermutlich nicht helfen, aber ein beispiel cue sheet wäre mal interessant
<d3vZer0> ich bräuchte ein shellscript das eine kompleete hd bzw. den verzeichnisbaum nach *cue dateien durchsucht, diese jeweils parsed und das ergebnis,z.b., in eine datenbank schreibt
<d3vZer0> moment
<d3vZer0> ich suche mal eine seite wo schon lösungsansätze zu dem problem angegeben wurden
<LetoThe2nd> naja also find . -iname "*.cue" -exec foobar.sh {} \; ist nicht so die kunst ... also mein beitrag ;)
<ppq> http://sourceforge.net/projects/libcue/ das klingt auch vielversprechend
<kubine> Title: CUE Sheet Parser Library | Free Audio & Video software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<d3vZer0> das problem ist .. das ich halt weder sed noch awk kann
<d3vZer0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559187
<ppq> Libcue is intended to parse a so called cue sheet from a char string or a file pointer. For handling of the parsed data a convenient API is available.
<kubine> Title: extract song title from a .cue file (at ubuntuforums.org)
<d3vZer0> da steht ja eigentlich alles
<d3vZer0> $ awk '/TRACK/{printf "%s",$2;getline;$1="";gsub(/\042/,"");gsub(/ +/,".");print}' file
<d3vZer0> solche befehlskonstrukte sind leider böhmische dörfer für mich :(
<d3vZer0> ok .. das lernen nimmt mir niemand ab ..
<d3vZer0> sed -n "/TRACK 0\?${id} /{N;s/^[^\"]*\"\(.*\)\"\s*$/\1/;p}" cuefile auch so'n mumbo-jumbo
<d3vZer0> :((
<d3vZer0> warum bin ich bloss zu doof fuer solche sachen
<k1l_> also für dein projekt würde sich lohnen mal regexp zu lernen
<d3vZer0> regex sind das a und o, ich weiss
<LetoThe2nd> oder C/C++/$SINNVOLLEPROGRAMMIERSPRACHE
<k1l_> ja gerade weil du das ja so machen willst.
<d3vZer0> ok, ich muss wohl in den sauren apfel beissen
<LetoThe2nd> man kann das ding ja auch einfach zeilenweise lesenund dann datansätze draus basteln - alles ist möglich.
<d3vZer0> der aufwand des lernens zahlt sich am ende ja aus
<d3vZer0> was ich am ende will: in sekundenschnelle einen bestimmten musiktitel finden .. auch auf platten die gerade nicht aktiv im zugriff sind
<d3vZer0> unter windoofs gab es (gibt es) dieses hervorragende katalogisierungstool namens "whereisit"
<LetoThe2nd> api von dieser libcue und von sqlite lesen, lernen und verstehen. dann $PROGRAMMIERSPRACHE der wahl verwenden.
<d3vZer0> whereisit parsed aber keine cuesheets
<LetoThe2nd> warum redest du dann überhaupt drüber...
<d3vZer0> ich dachte es kennt jemand von euch eventuell
<d3vZer0> wie verwaltet ihr denn grössere datenbestände?
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, zwei apis lesen und ne minimale sqlite db zu schnitzen ist jetzt nicht die kunst.
<d3vZer0> wenn man einen gewissen skill level erreicht hat ist das sicher easy
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du nicht den "skill" level hast um ein api zu lesen solltest du deinen nick wechseln *SCNR*
<d3vZer0> hehe ich hab den nick schon bewusst so gewählt ..
<d3vZer0> weil .. wenn man keine ahnung hat .. ist man ein fall für device zero
<d3vZer0> *gg*
<d3vZer0> andersrum haette ich mich dann eher _root__ etc. genannt
<LetoThe2nd> komm also trivialer gehts ja echt nicht: http://sourceforge.net/p/libcue/code/ci/master/tree/src/libcue/libcue.h
<kubine> Title: CUE Sheet Parser Library / Code / [fca481] /src/libcue/libcue.h (at sourceforge.net)
<d3vZer0> danke, schau ich mir an!
<LetoThe2nd> und da ist die struktur.. http://sourceforge.net/p/libcue/code/ci/master/tree/src/libcue/cd.c
<kubine> Title: CUE Sheet Parser Library / Code / [fca481] /src/libcue/cd.c (at sourceforge.net)
<LetoThe2nd> also das ist echt trivial. funktion mit dateinamen aufrufen, fertig.
<d3vZer0> ich bin immer wieder begeistert was unter linux von der command line aus alles möglich ist
<d3vZer0> wenn man so "kopfbashern" ueber die schulter schaut kann man sowas wie ehrfurcht empfinden
<d3vZer0> wenn die commands nur so aus den fingern fliessen
<d3vZer0> heute auf meinem vserver war ich auch ziemlich verdutzt
<d3vZer0> apt -get update ging nicht mehr
<d3vZer0> hat gemeckert das er "apt" nicht kennt
<d3vZer0> da hab ich erstmal ziemlich daemlich aus der waesche geschaut
<d3vZer0> apt-get install apt-file loeste das problem
<d3vZer0> aber warum das problem ueberhaupt erst auftrat
<d3vZer0> keine ahnung
<LetoThe2nd> d3vZer0: erzählungen von den letzten feldzügen, dem napoleonischen kriegen und sonstige historie bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<ppq> weil es "apt-get update" ist und nicht "apt -get update" </offtopic>
<d3vZer0>  /set verbose mode off
<d3vZer0> ;)
<d3vZer0> ppq: selbstredend fuehrte ich "apt-get update" aus
<d3vZer0> wie kann ich eine bestehende znc "installation" von der command line aus "deinstallieren"? 
<d3vZer0> ich moechte gerne znc nochmal ganz neu "from scratch" aus einem nightly build heraus aufsetzen
<d3vZer0> sudo apt-get purge ?
<TheInfinity> d3vZer0: und alle übriggebliebenen konfigurationen danach entfernen.
<TheInfinity> d3vZer0: letzteres musst du manuell machen
<clay> Hi, welches Smartphone würdet Ihr empfehlen, wenn Ihr es möglichst stark mit eurem Rechner synchronisieren wolltet.
<d3vZer0> thx TheInfinity
<Ekkehardt> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}'`
<Ekkehardt> Sollte die Konfigs entfernen.
<TheBrayn> das grep kann man auch weglassen und bei awk reinnehmen
<TheBrayn> | awk '/^rc/ {print $2}'
<Ekkehardt> Ja, stimmt :)
<Ekkehardt> Der Hausmeister von Ubuntu-Tweak findet auch viele verwaiste Konfigs. Da weiß ich aber nicht, wie das intern umgesetzt ist.
<d3vZer0> ihr seid eindeutig intermediate 
<d3vZer0> ich lese erstmal mein lpi buch
<Hootch> Welchen encrypted file container kann von Betriebssystemen (win, osx, linux) genutzt werden und muss ich immer den ganzen container in online archive hin- und herübertragen (up/down)? truecrypt?
<ppq> Hootch: encfs verschlüsselt dateiweise
<ppq> linux und windows
<kuyatzu> du kannst auch pgp nehmen
<ppq> oh, offenbar sogar max
<ppq> *c
<kuyatzu> ppq: fuse fuer windows?
<Hootch> dateiweise heisst auch mit archiven? (tar, zips ...)
<ppq> kuyatzu: http://members.ferrara.linux.it/freddy77/encfs.html
<kubine> Title: encfs port (at members.ferrara.linux.it)
<ppq> Hootch: der inhalt der dateien spielt keine rolle
<kuyatzu> es gibt tatsaechlich ein fuse4win oO erstaunlich.
<Hootch> hm, ist das archiv so zwischen 300-600mb wie lange schätzt ihr so decrypt/encrypt in Zeit? 
<ppq> Hootch: achso, jetzt versteh ich erst was du mit archiven meinst. nein, das archiv wird als eine datei behandelt und bei änderung muss es komplett neu übertragen werden
<ppq> Hootch: fuse ist generell nicht das schnellste. encfs verschlüsselt aber transparent, so dass man eigentlich nie auf etwas warten muss
<Hootch> kann ein encfs per ssh/scp als lokaler mount eingebunden werden?
<ppq> die verschlüsselten dateien kannst du beliebig synchronisieren. das entschlüsseln passiert aber immer lokal
<ppq> naja, zumindest ist das das einzig sinnvollw
<Hootch> ppq: ok. ich kann ein encfs remote ablegen und per scp einbinden. liegt es auf einem ftp-share geht das wohl nicht. korrekt?
<ppq> Hootch: doch, klar, du kannst die dateien übertragen wie du lustig bist
<ppq> auch per ftp natürlich
<ppq> oder rsync, oder oder oder.
<Hootch> ppq: danke erstmal. ich muss mal tante google dazu näher befragen :)
<ppq> ich nutz das für meine dropbox
<FrameFever> Hallo
<FrameFever> ich hab ein altes ubuntu 10.10 glaube ich
<FrameFever> wie kann ich dafür einen neuen g++ compiler installieren?
<PBeck> FrameFever: manuell, 10.10 wird nicht mehr mit sicherheitsupdates versorgt
<k1l> du solltest dir erstmal überlegen, ob du das upgraden willst auf ein 12.04 (mit allen zwischenschritten) oder ob du direkt neu installieren willst.
<k1l> FrameFever: dann kann man sich gedanken machen welche g++ version du brauchst
<FrameFever> PBeck: wie mach ich das manuell?
<PBeck> FrameFever: versionsupgrade kommt nicht in frage?
<FrameFever> hab da nicht viel erfahrung
<FrameFever> will auch eigentlich nur etwas kompilieren
<FrameFever> wenn ich einfach einen button klicken muss und dann ist alles fertig gerne
<FrameFever> aber beim letzten update ging nichts mehr
<k1l> 10.10 ist schon sehr lange aus dem support. also erst um ein supportetes release kümmern
<FrameFever> wie kann ich nicht einfach die neue version runterladen?
<k1l> nein. weil dein system schon lange gar keine sicherheits updates und big-fixes bekommt
<FrameFever> okay und was würde ein update bedeuten?
<FrameFever> kann sich ubuntu bis zur neusten version, ohne neuinstallation updaten?
<FrameFever> hallo?
<ppq> FrameFever: das mit abstand einfachste ist: 12.04 image runterladen und neu installieren
<ppq> vorher natürlich alle deine daten sichern und hinterher neu einspielen
<PBeck> FrameFever: der update manager sollte ein upgrade auf 11.04 anbieten
<FrameFever> bietet er auch
<PBeck> und dann gehts weiter auf 11.10 und dann auf 12.04 und dann auf 12.10 - dann hättest das aktuell am längsten unterstützte release
<ppq> PBeck: nein, 12.04 wird am längsten unterstützt
<PBeck> ppq: oh danke - also muss FrameFever 2x updaten
<ppq> oder ein mal neu installieren :)
<FrameFever> ja hab aber noch Winxp drauf
<FrameFever> hab angst das dann gar nicht mehr geht
<FrameFever> zwecks bootloader
<k1l> am bootloader ändert sich doch nichts
<PBeck> FrameFever: live cd mit usb stick wäre auch noch eine option
<ppq> FrameFever: wenn du 12.04 neu installierst, wird dir angeboten werden, das 10.10 einfach zu ersetzen
<FrameFever> ppq: ok spricht weiter
<ppq> das wars eigentlich schon :)
<FrameFever> ja und die ganzen nebenwirkungen?
<FrameFever> was ist mit paritionen?
<ppq> dein winxp bleibt davon unangetastet
<ppq> da musst du dich nicht drum kümmern, wenn alles richtig erkannt wird
<FrameFever> wenn
<ppq> was problemlos gehen sollte
<FrameFever> und was passiert dann intern?
<FrameFever> wird die alte partition mit ubuntu 10.10 gelöscht?
<ppq> 12.04 wird auf der partition installiert, auf der jetzt noch 10.10 ist. die wird dabei neu formatiert, so dass 10.10 weg ist
<imox> gibts ein protokoll was alle tastatur bewegungen mitlogt?
<imox> ^^
<FrameFever> PBeck: soll ich neu installieren?
<FrameFever> ist das sicherer als update?
<k1l> FrameFever: es geht auf jeden fall bedeutend schneller. du hast das sehr lange verpennt dich drum zu kümmern, deswegen nun das große problem
<koegs> imox: nein
<FrameFever> oh es gibt schon 13.04
<FrameFever> das sollte ich nicht nehmen?
<k1l> bei seiner update politik sollte er bloß bei lts bleiben
<passt> wie kann mit testdisk auf einem image arbeiten (von partimage erzeugt)?
<passt> wie kann ich von partimage erzeugtes abbild mounten?
<k1l> passt: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/partimage-image-mounten-oder-dateien-rauskopi/ da wird das besprochen. kurz: einfach mit -o loop mounten
<kubine> Title: Partimage image mounten, oder dateien rauskopieren › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> ich möchte damit eine datenrettung einer HD durchführen. ist denn mein gedankengang das image mounten und dann mit testdisk daran arbeiten richtig?
<k1l> ja. man werkelt an dem image rum, da man somit das orginal nicht noch kaputter macht
<maredebianum> Kann man bei der Installation den TUI installer erzwingen? Grafik läuft noch nicht, würde aber gerne trotzdem installieren (von Desktop CD/13.04). Oder muss ich da die Server-CD auch noch runterladen?
<ppq> du kannst auch die netboot cd nehmen, die ist recht klein
<maredebianum> OK, kann man da ein ISO als Paketquelle angeben? Sonst lad ich alles ja noch mal runter...
<ppq> jain
<ppq> es geht, aber nicht mit einer live-cd
<maredebianum> Hm, ja, auf der Desktop install iso sind die debs nicht einfach so drauf, dann lad ich sie beim installieren noch mal runter. Danke.
<ppq> genau
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-30
<alps> hi. kann leider keine search plugins über http://mycroft.mozdev.org/index.html installieren in firefox. ubuntu 12.10. hat jemand eine lösung dafür? ich würd nämlich gern die deutsche wikipedia mit keyword benutzen.
<kubine> Title: Mycroft Project: Search Engine Plugins - Firefox IE Chrome (at mycroft.mozdev.org)
<alps> ich hab bereits das unity desktop integration plugin deinstalliert
<alps> 'warning: JavaScript must be enabled to install a search plugin. Unity Desktop Integration appears to prevent Ubuntu users adding search plugins'
<alps> hab mal kurzzeitig adblock deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert und jetzt funktionierts. keine ahnung ob es daran lag.
<doev> Kann ich einen mit avconv (ffmpeg) aufgenommenen webcam stream noch während der Aufnahme ansehen? Leider wird er erst nach dem schließen von avconv abspielbar.
<doev> möglicherweise liegt es aber auch am codec?
<doev> -vcodec mpeg4 
<doev> ja, liegt am codec
<doev> ich bräcuhte einen mit möglist wenig latenz, so dass ich die Aufnahme in echtzeit sehen kann.
<doev> bzw. so eine art "tail"-player
<Harald523> Hallo! Sieht die Datei http://dfiles.eu/files/1qp4vhjcj bei Euch im Ristretto, gthumb etc anders aus als im Firefox?
<kubine> Title: DepositFiles (at dfiles.eu)
<Harald523> ist ein jpg foto
<Harald523> ich hab da schwierigkeiten mit Raw-Konverstierung
<doev> schon wieder nach der Rückkehr aus dem Bildschirmschoner, zweiter Monitor dunkel, Maus trotzdem strahlend hell.
<doev> alt+strg+1 und zurück, alles wider hell.
<albi_> hi
<xubuntu757> hi
<albi_> ich hab mir mit cycwin ein private/public key paar erstellt und in den .ssh ordner kopiert und danach den pub key auf meinen server kopiert und dort in authorized_keys eingetragen
<albi_> wenn ich mich mit ssh verbinde, dann wird aber trotzdem nach dem passwort gefragt, was mach ich falsch?
<xubuntu757> ich installiere gerade xubuntu und habe den link zum irc chat ausprobiert
<ppq> xubuntu757: scheint funktioniert zu haben :) wenn du lust hast zu plaudern, kannst du gerne rüberkommen nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<xubuntu757> es installiert noch.....
<xubuntu757> eig. Nach-Installation....
<xubuntu757> so fertig
<xubuntu757> cu
<xubuntu757> ich melde mich dann....
<protector> moin Leute :) seit einem bestimmten Update von libapt-pkg4.12 funktioniert weder der Update-Manager noch apt/aptitude oO kommt immer direkt Segfault...wie kann man das eigentlich beheben? Oder gibts dazu schon ein Thema im Forum
<protector> also apt-get update geht, aber nicht apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade oO
<apollo13> schau mal dass du nen traceback bekommst
<apollo13> dann lad debsums händisch runter und installiers via dpkg
<apollo13> und lass damit mal die hashes der pakete checken, dann hau nen memcheck nach (wenngleich letzteres unwahrscheinlich ist)
<protector> mah, muss ich erstmal traceback manuell via dpkg installieren ;) moment
<apollo13> traceback? das ist kein program :þ
<protector> achso lol :D
<apollo13> ich meinte eher debug libraries installieren und mit gdb den backtrace anschauen um heauszufinden warum es abstürzt
<protector> dachte das kann man anhand des logs direkt sehen ;D
<apollo13> vlt.; schau mal in die logs
<protector> Aug 30 17:44:36 protector-HP-Compaq-6720s kernel: [28538.483321] apt-get[12234]: segfault at b5738ed0 ip b7676af1 sp bfd56a70 error 6 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[b75a1000+124000]
<apollo13> joah, das sagt nix :þ
<protector> ich hab schon danach gegoogled, allerdings betrifft das eigentlich die 64bit Version :( und ich hab 32bit ;)
<protector> okok, dann muss ich die dbg libs mal installieren ;) sollten ja im paketdinges von ubuntu vorhanden sein ;)
<protector> und wenn ich debsums auf libapt-pkg4.12_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.12_i386.deb anwende, dann vermeldet es ok :O bei allen
<apollo13> ich würde es auf alles anwenden
<apollo13> einfach debsmus -s ausführen
<apollo13> das problem kann ja aus einer abhängigkeit entstehen, so nebenbei magst mal die relevanten infos ala system versionen sources.list etc dpasten…
<protector> jo , mom ;)
<protector> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044638/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<protector> so, des debsums kann ne weile dauern ;)
<protector> ich hab auch einfach mal ein lsb_release gemacht...ansonsten sag, was du noch brauchst :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044648/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> und in /etc/apt/sources.list.d hast nix?
<protector> doch, aber die müsst ich alle einzeln dpasten ;) 
<protector> moment
<protector> müsst ich eh mal aufräumen :P
<apollo13> ugh
<protector> nana ;) so schlimm isses nich ;) sind noch viele Leichen dabei und da wurd auch korrekt aufgeräumt ;) aber einiges erleichtert einiges ;)
<apollo13> wennst nix findest, ppa-purge auf alle davon…
<protector> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044662/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> oO, ich bin raus, das ist ja nen horror, ne neuinstallation behebt das problem sicher^^
<protector> oO 
<apollo13> ne ernsthaft, es steht nicht umsonst bei jeder fremdquelle im wiki etc nen großes warning
<protector> sind alles Dinge, die nicht wirklich ins System eingreifen, ausser vllt gvfs, denn MTP unterstützung nativ gibts erst ab 13.04
<protector> zumal das Problem erst nach einem OFFIZIELLEM! Update kam ;)
<apollo13> webupd ppas installieren tendentiell viel mehr scheiß als was steht…
<protector> da is java dabei und eine Quelle, wo zwar viel drin ist, aber wo nix ersetzt wird, daraus hab ich nur minitube :p
<apollo13> protector: siehs so, ein ubuntu 12.04 kann ich relativ einfach supporten weil ich das habe, dein chaos kann ich hier nicht nachstellen
<protector> naja...dann isses wohl so ;)
<protector> ach...Kernel 3.8 hab ich auch installiert...aber eigentlich sollte das nicht relevant sein
<apollo13> …
<protector> was denn?
<protector> im wiki wird sogar erklärt wie das geht oO
<apollo13> prinzipiell solltest du bei einem problem davon ausgehen, dass alles relevant ist
<protector> und ändert nix am System selbst
<apollo13> wenn du wüsstest was relevant ist hättest das problem ja schon selbst gelöst, je mehr infos für uns desto gut
<protector> ja gut ;) aber normalerweise sollte ein Kernelupgrade nicht apt zerschiessen ;) meine Meinung zumindest :O
<apollo13> immer so viel "sollte"
<protector> jetzt sieh das nich so ernst ;) normalerweise kann ich ja meine Probleme selbst lösen :) nur häng stoß ich echt an meine Grenzen ;)
<protector> -häng
<apollo13> kannst du mit gdb umgehen?
<protector> hab ich bisher nicht gebraucht :)
<apollo13> dann wird das eher schwierig^^
<apollo13> aber prinzipiell in gdb ausführen und mit bt backtrace anzeigen und dann schaun ob man dazu in google was findet
<apollo13> wenn man c/c++ kann tut man sich mit den meldungen leichter
<protector> :/
<protector> dann wirds echt schwieriger :P
<protector> ach apollo13 zudem kann ich garnicht purgen :P da ja apt-get segfault hat ;)
<protector> naja, werd ich wohl reinstallieren müssen. Danke für deine Hilfge
<protector> bye
<protector> apollo13: geht wieder...
<protector> hab libapt-pkg aus raring die .so manuell ersetzt :p
<protector> also soviel mal dazu, dass die ppas mein System zerschossen haben...war wohl doch der Kernel selbst. Die Logik muss man echt nicht verstehen...
<LetoThe2nd> was auch immer ne libapt-pkg.XYZ.so mit dem kernel zu tun haben soll...
<protector> richtig...das frag ich mich auch. Aber das Problem trat NACH dem Kernel-upgrade auf
<protector> und wenn das Problem nicht mit dem Kernel zusammenhängt, wieso funktioniert dann die libapt-pkg aus raring, aber nicht die von precise -.-
<PBeck> hatte heute beim arbeiten mit libreoffice calc desöfteren ein kurzes auftauchen des sperrbildschirms - also nur ein flackern und nach einer sekunde war wieder calc zu sehen - kurze googlesuche hat nichts gebracht. irgedwas bekannt?
<die> Hallo, ich möchte Ubuntu auf einem sehr alten Rechner probeweise installieren. Leider wird meine usb Tastatur nicht erkannt, nachdem ich die CD eingelegt habe. Ins Bios komme ich noch, aber nachdem die CD das Auswahlmenü gestartet hat, geht nichts mehr :(
<die> hat hier jemand einen Rat?
<PBeck> die: hast schon mit bootoptionen gespielt?
<PBeck> die:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<die> ja, und gerade in diesem Augenblick hinbekommen!!! installation läuft - jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken!
<PBeck> die: mit acpi off?
<die> ähm, einfach so
<die> also mir sagt acpi halt nichts
<PBeck> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<kubine> Title: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<PBeck> ist eigentlich immer schuld wenns an hardware liegt - hardwareerkennung, steuerung von der hardware
<Conan174> guten nabend zusammen, ich hab einen ubuntu server mit ssh zugang und möchte ihn per vpn mit meienr fritzbox verbinden, vpnc ist innstalliert und zugriff hab ich schon mit dem fritzbox programm erstellt (als iphone user)
<Conan174> wie richte ich es ein, das die vpn automatisch beim booten verbunden wird?
<PBeck> Conan174: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Conan174: steht in /etc/default/openvpn irgnedwas mit autostart?
<Conan174> jetzt openvpn, ich hab kein openvpn
<PBeck> Conan174: vpnc?
<Conan174> ja weil mir zuerst das empfolen worden ist http://www.mun-steiner.de/wb-cms/wb/pages/de/xubuntu-linux/fritzbox/vpn-verbindung.php
<kubine> Title: Klaus Munsteiner - Xubuntu - VPN-Verbindung zur FRITZ!Box (at www.mun-steiner.de)
<Conan174> beim nachmachen wie es genau mache weil ich per ssh und vnc auf den server verbinden kann, soll ich es per vncp machen, was schon innstalliert ist.
<PBeck> Conan174: gibts da kein automatisch verbinden im networkmanager?
<Conan174> ich hab nur einen networkmanager und wen ih da drauf klicke kommt ein fenster wo ich die daten eintippen soll
<PBeck> Conan174: hum 
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VPNC
<kubine> Title: VPNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> vielleicht findet man da noch was
<Rochvellon> zumindest im network-manager 0.9.8.0 (13.04) gibt es die möglichkeit, vpn gleichzeitig starten zu lassen
<PBeck> Conan174: das sieht interessant aus => http://linuxundich.de/ubuntu/vpn-der-uni-karlsruhe-mit-vpnc-uberarbeitet/
<PBeck> Conan174: welche version hast du?
<Conan174> öhm, die gegenstelle ist meine fritzbox auf der arbeit, ich hab kein zertifikat.
<PBeck> von ubuntu
<Conan174> achso 12.04 LTS
<Conan174> ich glaub sogar 12.04.03 LTS
<PBeck> Conan174: schau dir mal den letzten link an
<Conan174> hmm wen ich das richtig verstehe verbindert er automatisch wen der netzwerkmanger anläuft, aber der server ladet erst xfce wen ich das vnc starte.
<passt> habe hier eine FAT32 Festplatte vorliegen, deren Daten komplett verloren gegangen sind. Die automatische Windowsdatenrettung hat dann in einen Ordner FOUND.000$  genau 10.000 Dateien der Form File1234.CHK angelegt. Hat jemand eine Idee wie daraus die Originaldateien wiederhergestellt werden können?
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-31
<holzform> Mahlzeit zusammen warum kann ich kein  proprietäre treiber installieren
<holzform> Entschuldigung, die Installation dieses Treibers schlug fehl.
<holzform> Bitte prüfen Sie die Log-Datei für Details: /var/log/jockey.log
<holzform> das kommt immer als meldung
<bekks> Dann scha da rein.
<bekks> *schau
<holzform> was soll ich daraus erfahren
<holzform> und wie schau ich da rein 
<holzform> bin ganz frisch auf dem markt
<bekks> Miteinem Editor.
<bekks> Die Meldung sagt Dir doch, dass in der Datei die Details für den Fehler stehen.
<holzform> dann schau ich mal
<holzform> kann es sein das es den update nicht  fand
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht - was der Grund war/ist, steht in der Datei.
<holzform> freund da steht so vieles drinn verstehen kann ich nicht alles
<bekks> Dann lade die Datei irgendwo hoch, damit wir sie uns angucken können.
<holzform> und wo soll ich es hochladen
<bekks> !pastebin | holzform 
<bekks> !pastebin > holzform 
<kubine> holzform: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<holzform> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415897/
<kubine> Title: jockes.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> holzform: Dann lade bitte auch folgende Ausgaben hoch: lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-get update
<holzform> ich versuche mal die datei zu finden
<bekks> Das sind keine Dateien. Das sind BEfehle.
<holzform> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415902/
<kubine> Title: jockes.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wenn du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast - warum versuchst du dann ATI Treiber zu installieren?
<bekks> Und es muss sudo apt-get update heissen.
<holzform> weil die grafik hängt
<holzform> manchmal
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, dass das Blödsinn ist, oder?
<holzform> nicht wirklich
<bekks> Ein ATI Treiber kann nicht mit einer Nvidia-Karte funktionieren.
<holzform> achso
<holzform> ja ok
<holzform> versuche keine schraube mit hammer zu schrauben
<holzform> ich versuche aber eine Ati Amd treiber zu installieren wie kommst du auf n vidia
<bekks> Weil dein Rechner _nvidia_ im Namen hat?
<holzform> ja aok
<bekks> holzform: Lade bitte mal die Ausgabe von lspci hoch
<holzform> befehl?
<bekks> BEfehl.
<holzform> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415907/
<kubine> Title: jockes.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ah, du hast ja doch eine ATI Karte :)
<bekks> holzform: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holzform> soweit ich mich errinern kann sollte es auch so sein
<holzform> wie bekomme ich es jetzt gerade gebogen
<bekks> Lies bitte den Link.
<holzform> habt ihr nicht einfach ein downloadlink wie downloaden-installieren-neustarten-weiter arbeiten.
<bekks> Lies bitte den Link.
<bekks> Wenn du nur "downloaden-installieren-neustarten" willst - dann ist Ubuntu bzw- Linux im Allgemeinen nicht das Richtige für Dich.
<holzform> ich will linux aber und kein windows jetzt steige ich mit firma auch in linux ein
<TheInfinity> dann musst du lernen damit umzugehen.
<bekks> Dann solltest du dich sehr schnell an den GEdanken gewöhnen Dokumentationen zu lesen und "downloaden-installieren-neustarten" komplett zu vergessen.
<holzform> ich versuche es
<holzform> wenns schief läuft daan bleibt alt nur noch zurück ins windows
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu/Linux löst man Probleme, man installiert nicht alle drei Tage neu.
<holzform> ich will einmal installieren danach ist ruhe 
<holzform> pc fertig eingerichtet backup und danach nuch noch produktiv RBEITEN
<bekks> Ja, nur musst du das dann auch lernen, wie man den Rechner entsprechend konfiguriert.
<TheInfinity> holzform: dann solltest du nicht 13.04 verwenden - sondern 12.04 - das ist ein LTS, d.h. besonders stabil. und administrieren musst du den rechner in jedem fall, egal ob windows oder linux.
<holzform> ich hab 12.04
<TheInfinity> ok
<holzform> komisch jetzt installiert er mir
<holzform> jetzt neustart dann komm ich wieder
<holzform> da bin ich wieder können wir vielleicht einmal zusammen schauen ob die installation geklappt hat 
<holzform> welches befehl war das nochmal
<stevieh>  /bin/sh/guggstuoballesgeht
<FrameFever> wie kann ich die scrollbar farbe im terminal ändern?
<FrameFever> hallo?
<TheInfinity> !geduld > FrameFever 
<kubine> FrameFever: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<kltrg> Ich starte ein PHP-Skript (TTRSS updater) per start-stop-daemon. Nur muss ich das bei jedem Reboot erneut tun. Wie kann ich das beim Booten automatisch passieren lassen?
<bekks> PHP Script per /etc/init.d/ ? Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<kltrg> bekks, so funktioniert das bei mir manuell: sudo start-stop-daemon -c www-data -Sbx /var/www/feeds/update_daemon2.php
<Rochvellon> kltrg> du kannst aber auch per crontab das script aufrufen lassen
<bekks> Das ist mit völlig egal - ich will mit PHP in /etc/init.d/ oder in cron nichts zu tun haben. :)
<kltrg> Rochvellon, Dann läufts nicht als Daemon, aber hinhauen solltes wahrscheinlich schon.
<kltrg> Ich probiers mal aus.
<bekks> kltrg: Wieso sollte es dann nicht als daemon laufen?
<kltrg> bekks, Weil das Skript dann einmal durchläuft und dann erst per Cron neu gestartet wird. Aber wie gesagt, macht in der Praxis wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied.
<bekks> Richtig. Und ändert nichts daran, dass PHP in cron grauenvoll ist.
<kltrg> bekks, Warum?
<FrameFever> wie kann ich das terminal in die taskbar hinzufügen?
<bekks> Weil es genau nichts gibt, warum man PHP dazu bräuchte.
<kltrg> bekks, Meine ttrss-Feeds kann ich nicht anders updaten, denke ich.
<kltrg> und bisher hatte ich auch keine Probleme mit PHP
<bekks> Das muss jeder selbst wissen... :)
<kltrg> bekks, Ja, ich will Dich ja zu nichts drängen.
<kltrg> Danke und tschüss
<gjung> hi ihr kann mir einer helfen beim Start beim hochfahren kommt schwarzer Bildschirm "^@" am oberen  linken Bilschirmrand sonst nichts 3 sek später kommt immer"Das Laufwerk für /tmp ist noch nicht vorhanden  Einhängen ...." was kann ich machen?
<gjung> danach startet er normal
<exogen> gjung: Musst schon die Daten nennen, welches System du nutzst und was du bisher gemacht hast, dass es dazu kommt.
<skorpio> wo ist der Fehler? 'sudo dd if=/media/cdrom of=/tmp/name.iso'
<gjung> ubuntu 12.04.3
<ppq> skorpio: /media/cdrom ist keine gerätedatei. du meinst vermutlich /dev/cdrom
<exogen> skorpio: geht das nicht? schau mit 'ls -al /media/' ob es /media/cdrom wirklich gibt oder ob es anders heißt.
<skorpio> exogen: habe einmal cdrom und einmal den inhalt von cdrom als ausgabe
<ppq> du kannst dd kein verzeichnis als gerätedatei geben...
<skorpio> dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': No such file or directory
<ppq> dann heißt es anders. guck dich mal in /dev um. /dev/sr0, /dev/dvd, ...
<ppq> oder guck gleich in die ausgabe von lsblk
<skorpio> sr0?
<skorpio> weil sonst /media/nameinhalt
<ppq> das ist der ort, wo dateisysteme automatisch eingehängt werden
<skorpio> und das gibt wieder 'dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': No such file or directory
<ppq> gerätedateien sind was völlig anderes
<ppq> ja, du sollst ja auch den richtigen namen angeben..
<ppq> guck halt in lsblk
<skorpio> habe ich doch
<skorpio> bzw mittlerweile alle varianten durch 
<ppq> eigentlich müsstest du auch ein /dev/cdrom haben, wenn du ein dvd-laufwerk hast
<skorpio> lsblk: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415912/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> was für ein ubuntu ist das eigentlich? udev müsste eigentlich /dev/cdrom angelegt haben
<skorpio> xubuntu 12.04
<ppq> habe ich hier auch, der link existiert. sehr seltsam. was genau sagt dd bei dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/tmp/name.iso ?
<skorpio> dd: reading `/dev/sr0': Input/output error
<skorpio> genau wie wenn ich versuche mit thunar zu kopieren
<ppq> aha, das ist doch schon mal was. was sagt dmesg dazu? letzten paar zeilen in einen pastebin, bitte
<skorpio> evtl ein kopierschutz?
<ppq> möglich. ist es denn eine kopiergeschützte cd?
<ppq> wenn es eine audio-cd ist, solltest du die mit den verbreiteten rip programmen trotzdem kopieren können
<skorpio> is ne selbstgemachte vdo-cd. evtl mit komerzieller software oder so
<skorpio> habe jetzt leider keine zeit mehr
<skorpio> wollte eigentlich vermeiden acid rip zu installieren oder so 
<skorpio> aber werds dann gleich nochmal so versuchen 
<skorpio> danke trotzdem
<charlotte_> moin, brauche shell, wie lautet das kürzel bitte?
<charlotte_> ( ubuntu 12.04)
<KojiroAK> charlotte_~ ctrl + alt + f1
<charlotte_> danke
<KojiroAK> gegenrichtung ist f7
<charlotte_> hab auf ubuntu nichts um zu rippen. Was tun? K3B versuchen oder was anderes?
<Fuchs> k3b nehmen, ist naemlich gut. 
<charlotte_> Falls K3b wie lautet der Paketname? apt-get install was genau?
<Fuchs> k3b 
<charlotte_> mit sudo davor?
<KojiroAK> charlotte_~ im Ubuntuusers Wiki hat es daz gute Artikel
<Fuchs> charlotte_: genau 
<KojiroAK> wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<charlotte_> danke
<charlotte_> lädt. Wo finde ich das probramm dannn bzw wie krieg ich das fremdprogramm in die seitenleiste links?
<charlotte_> (ist das normal, dass das so lange durchrödelt?)
<charlotte_> (ist jetzt durch. jetzt muss ich's erstmal finden ...)
<charlotte_> Hab jetzt alles gefunden. Dummerweise würde K3B nur in WAV rippen. Ich brauch aber mp3. ES fehlt mir wohl was. Wo kriege ich das an der shell her?
<charlotte_> Ist sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs das richtige?
<charlotte> (rausgeflogen)
<charlotte> KojiroAK, kannst du mir folgendes sagen. Das erste strg + alt + F1 erzeugte die "falsche" shell in einem wegklickbaren Fenster, so wie es auch sein soll. Aber als ich das später wieder machte, kam die "echte" shell?
<apricot1> ich wollte lighttpd installieren mit apt-get und erhalte die lustige Meldung: " Beim Auflösen von »de.archive.ubuntu.com:http« ist etwas Schlimmes passiert (-11 - Systemfehler)."
<KojiroAK> charlotte~ eigentlich sollte immer tty1 kommen, wenn man ctrl + alt + f1 drückt.
<KojiroAK> charlotte~ ich ging davon aus, dass du kein X hast und deswegen nicht gescheit Google nutzen kannst.
<charlotte> ja verstanden. danke für den nerdwitz KojiroAK . Jetzt noch eine Frage: früherher hab ich beim terminal oben einen menüpunkt einfügen gehabt, jetzt nicht mehr. Wo ist der denn? mag den shellbefell fürs paket nicht einzeln eingeben ...
<KojiroAK> charlotte~ wiki.ubuntuusers.de ist dein Freund.
<KojiroAK> Da gibt es diverse Themen zu Terminals und Shells auch welche die dir helfen können.
<charlotte> ja das stimmt. Nach holen des pakets sagt er ist schon das neueste da und k3b kann immer noch kein mp3
<apricot1> ok-es geht wieder... die Internetverbindung war weg  *schäm*
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-01
<SpeeFak> morgen
<SpeeFak> schon jmd wach ?
<LupusE> hi
<SpeeFak> bräuchte mal bischen hilfe beim emila umleiten
<SpeeFak> die root mail wird z,b, nicht umgeleitet
<SpeeFak> 1 10:27:02 blackbox postfix/qmgr[1985]: 1ACBB60F31: from=<blackbox-smn@gmx.de>, size=620, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<SpeeFak> Sep  1 10:27:02 blackbox postfix/smtp[16795]: 1ACBB60F31: to=<root@gmx.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=mail.gmx.net[212.227.17.190]:25, delay=0.54, delays=0.1/0/0.29/0.15, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 Requested mail action okay, completed: id=0MWC9x-1VVaql1uuH-00XJOD)
<SpeeFak> Sep  1 10:27:02 blackbox postfix/qmgr[1985]: 1ACBB60F31: removed
<SpeeFak> die .forward datei im root verz. wollte ich nicht nuten sonder am beser eien zentrale datei für die systemuser und email adressen - wie mache ich das am besten ? /etc/generic  ? aliaes ?
<LupusE> SpeeFak: passe /etc/aliases an und lese die datei neu ein. fertig. ... root sollte nicht an einem anderen ort rewritten werden.
<SpeeFak> das les auch überall aber es will ums verrecken nicht laufen
<LupusE> ... wenn root ueberhaupt angenommen wird. den programmen beibringen einen anderen user zu nutzen ist noch sinniger.
<SpeeFak> schon klar
<LupusE> sudo vim /etc/aliases
<SpeeFak> ich mächte nur das root@gmx.de ne adresse bkeommt sollte über die aliases gehn aber das versuch ich un schon seit 2 aten und es geht nicht
<LupusE> hinzufuegen: root: lupus
<SpeeFak> hab den ganze postfix neu aufgesetzt kein änderung
<LupusE> sudo postalias /etc/aliases
<SpeeFak> nick eintragen geht auch nicht
<LupusE> fertig ... oh, nein. du brauchst noch einen user 'lupus' auf dme system. teile mir das kennwort bitte mit.
<SpeeFak> jo hab ich alles gemacht
<SpeeFak> auf mein user speefak in der alias umgeleitet
<LupusE> ich tippe auf einen typo. wuerd emich doch stark wundern, das es mit einem standard ubuntu paket (auch debian paket, suse paket, gento paket, ...) nicht gunktioniert.
<SpeeFak> daran beis ich mir die zähne aus, sieht alles so einfach aus nur iwie klappt das hier ums verecken nicht
<SpeeFak> die usermails kein thema, auch die phph mail kein thema nur die root mail werden ums verecken nicht geändert
<LupusE> trag mal root@gmx.de auch in den aliases ein.
<SpeeFak> werd gleich mal mit der .forward versuchen - eher supoptimal da so wie bei windows  die configs im system verteilt werden
<LupusE> wenn du die domain anhaengst bevor er die aliases sieht, dnan kann es auch nicht klappen,
<SpeeFak> jo versuch mal just mit root@ gmx.de
<SpeeFak> also mailname dann leer ?
<LupusE>  vim /etc/aliases
<LupusE> postmaster: root
<LupusE> root: lupus
<SpeeFak> bzw speefak ;)
<LupusE> root@web.de: lupus
<SpeeFak> + sudo newaliea
<SpeeFak> ahhh
<LupusE> .. speichern, postalias ausfuehren, fertig.
<SpeeFak> jau werd mal just versuchen
<SpeeFak> mhh  tuts auch nicht alles wird weiter an root@gmx.de geschickt
<SpeeFak> ich versteh das nicht
<SpeeFak> starte mal den server grda neu
<LupusE> postconf |grep alias_database
<LupusE> da sollte stehen: alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
<SpeeFak> http://pastebin.com/XSq0GCxc meine  main.cf
<kubine> Title: # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LupusE> lese ich bestimmt nicht.
<LupusE> aber ich gehe nun fruehstuecken.
<SpeeFak> alais 1:17:23 => passt hier
<SpeeFak> das macht mich grad echt wahnsiing, sieht so einfach aus aber iwie klappt hier nix
<SpeeFak> guten huinger ich werd mir nen kaffe machen, vllt seh ich dann mehr :)
<SpeeFak> was ist der unterscheid zwichen postalias und newalias ?
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab nen Rechner von 10.04 auf 12.04 gehoben, aber jetzt hab ich folgendes: auf sda4 ist /, auf sda3 swap und sda2 /home
<bekks> Und das ist schlimm?
<stevieh> und home ist gecrypted... eigentlich würde ich gerne das home in / wieder einbetten und die aktuelle Verschlüsselung der homes nutzen...
<bekks> Was ist denn auf sda1?
<stevieh> bekks: wie immer noch ein XP oder so ;-)
<SpeeFak> LupusE, postalias: warning: /etc/aliases, line 17: name must be local
<stevieh> bekks: meinste das schaff ich alles hinzubekommen oder soll ich gleich neu aufsetzen und backup zurückspielen?
<bekks> stevieh: Entweder willst du /home wieder in / einbetter, oder du willst die Verschlüsselung von /home beibehalten. :)
<stevieh> bekks: nein, ich will die neue verschlüsselung. weiss gerade nicht, wie sie heisst.
<stevieh> ecryptfs
<bekks> stevieh: Entweder willst du /home wieder in / einbetter, oder du willst die Verschlüsselung von /home beibehalten. :) Oder Neuinstallieren.
<stevieh> bekks: im prinzip müsste ich ein /newhome machen können, dort ein ecryptfs für den user bauen, dort das alte home reinschieben, dann die home und swap partition entfernen, / nach oben und grösser machen und swap neu hintendran hängen...
<bekks> stevieh: Oder in 20 Minuten neuinstallieren.
<stevieh> bekks: ja, das denke ich mir auch ;-)
 * SpeeFak würde nen reinstall machen
<SpeeFak> dann ist auch der müll außm system raus der vllt irgentwie irgentwo mal agesammelt hat.
<SpeeFak> oder wie bei mir grad : config fehler nach update einstellen und ich find den fehler nicht
<stevieh> naja, es ist ja unix, da will man eigentlich nicht den Win weg gehen.
<SpeeFak> 2 tge reinstall hab ich aber auch kein nerv zu
<SpeeFak> schon klar darum hab ich auch nocht neuinstalliert ich kreig postfix noch ans laufen ;)
<SpeeFak> der o.g. winweg ist in dem fall einfacher
<SpeeFak> der nebeneffekt is halt entmüllen
<SpeeFak> nur zum entmüllen würd ich mein system nicht neu aufsetzen. DAS wär M$ like
<SpeeFak> hat eine von euch ahnung von der postfix geschichte ?
<bekks> SpeeFak: Zwei Tage? Zwanzig Minuten, backup zurück und nebenbei einen Kaffee trinken
<bekks> SpeeFak: Wie kommst du auf zwei Tage?
<SpeeFak> die root mail werden nicht umgeleitet sprich ne mail an root geht auch aber die wird an root@gmx.de verschickt und nicht an "user@provide.domain
<SpeeFak> bekks, bei mienem privat server ohne script händisch neu installieren und ohen backups einzuspielen
<grossing> SpeeFak, meinst du "postalias: warning: /etc/aliases, line 17: name must be local"?
<bekks> Näääh, das kann nicht sein. Das ist eine Fehlermeldung, die kann nichts zu bedeuten haben ;)
<SpeeFak> grossing, jo . hab grad nach geschaut ob postalias oder newalies scheint egal zu sein
<grossing> die sagt sogar, was der Fehler ist...
<SpeeFak> die infos ust zwar 9 jahre alt aber
<SpeeFak> ich hab keine ahung davon und kann nur rumprobieren
<grossing> und was steht in /etc/aliases in Zeile 9? EIne nicht-lokale Adresse, ja?
<SpeeFak> jepp hat lupus vohin gesagt
<bekks> Dann änder das.
<SpeeFak> grossing, adresse ist schon wieder raus
<SpeeFak> schon geschein
<grossing> das wäre was z.B. für procmail
<SpeeFak> denke ich werde über die /etc/generic gehn.     das kann ich die dessen direkt ummappen    a@b.de zu c@d.de
<grossing> oder so
<SpeeFak> lt netz
<SpeeFak> ob geht kp 
<SpeeFak> try and error
<SpeeFak> die sende geschichte ist nach wochen endlich klar, wo was wie hin muss und warum usw.
<SpeeFak> ärger macht nur das system bzw die system mails was den absender angeht
<grossing> SpeeFak, läuft postfix bei dir mit einer einwählverbindung?
<SpeeFak> ne alles normal 
<SpeeFak> dsl 
<SpeeFak> satelite system
<SpeeFak> absender geht
<grossing> das meinte ich
<SpeeFak> system user auch, php email auch
<SpeeFak> keine standleitung wechselnde ips
<grossing> du solltest relayhost = mail.gmx.net in relayhost = [mail.gmx.net] ändern, weil die dsl-ips gerne mal geblockt werden
<grossing> ohne die [] wird versucht, direkt zuzustellen
<SpeeFak> danke für den tipp
<SpeeFak> abgelehnt wird laut log nicht
<SpeeFak> postfix schicht die root mail an root@gmx.de
<grossing> bei mir ging das ne weile gut, und dann hats auf einmal geknallt 
<grossing> lol
<SpeeFak> die adresse gibs nicht
<bekks> Deine Entertaste ist kaputt.
<SpeeFak> k dann pack ich die relayhost mal preventiv in klammern ;)
<SpeeFak> ne bekks ich schreiben nur grad in 3 fenstern parrallel - der kaffe wirkkt grad *fg
<SpeeFak> grossing, was passiert denn wenn der in klammern steh ? wird die mail über einen andere sever geleitet ( kann ja is ja der smtp von gmx ) mir wird der vorteil des nicht drektien zustellen grad nicht be wust
<grossing> dann laufen die mails nicht über gmx sondern direkt von deiner dynamischen ip, was oft geblockt wird
<SpeeFak> klar hab ich doch geschrieben
<SpeeFak> satile system mit emailkonto beim provider
<grossing> dann muß ich das deutlicher schreiben: ohne die [] läuft die mail NICHT über gmx, es wird nicht mal versucht, darüber zu senden. Sieht man in den Headern, der smtp von gmx taucht da nicht drin auf
<SpeeFak> die sende geschichte läuft wird nix geblockt lt. syslog und mail.err die emial kann nicht zugestellt werden weil root@gmx.net geblockt wird schon existiert oder was weis ich darum geht es aber nicht denn geben ich explizit bei mail üebr terminal ein richtigen empfänger an läuft alles super die mail kommt an und alles ist gut. die sytem user wie root und speefak haben die falschen adressen. speefak@gmx.de muss zu speefak@gm
<SpeeFak> x.net geändert werden und root@gmx.de zu blackbox-smn@gmx.net . über die /etc/aliases scheint es nicht zu gehn das bei postalias ne fehlermeldung kommt : nur localuser in der datei erlaubt. newaliases gibt den fehler nicht aus. postaliases nutz ich erst seit ner stunde und seit dem weis ich auch das in die aliases nur locale user reinkommen
<SpeeFak> grossing, worüber wird die mail denn dann versandt ? gmx fordert ja beim sender schon user und login
<bekks> tl;dr
<grossing> schau dir procmail und iirc formail an. evtl. brauchst ein kleines script für deine Weiterleitungen
<grossing> die mail wird dann wenn möglich direkt von deinem Server auf den Server des Empfängers geschickt. Außer der hat hat ne Liste, in der die dynamischen IPs als böse drinstehen, dann gibts nen bounce. mit den [] wird die mail beim smtp vom gmx eingeliefert und der leitet dann weiter
<SpeeFak> ahhhh das is ne super info. 
<niemand> Wie übergibt man an vncviewer Paramter? "vncviewer -listen" funktioniert tadellost, aber zB "vncviewer -listen --compresslevel=8" oder "vncviewer -listen -compresslevel 8" führt zur Ausgabe der Hilfe von vncviewer. Lauf Manpage sollten alle Varianten funktionieren (- und --, mit und ohne =)
<bekks> --compresslevel=8 iist was anderes als -compresslevel 8
<DaveEvad> Beim Versuch den "Broadcom-STA-WLAN" zu aktivieren bekomme ich einen Fehler mit dem Hinweis auf "/var/log/jockey.log". Dort sind folgende Fehler aufgeführt. "BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted" und "/sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver". Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Karte zum laufen bekomme?
<niemand> bekks, aber es sollte beides funktionieren, tut aber keines
<sh_> Hallo alle miteinander, ich möchte vom Desktop via Laufwerksverwaltung auf einem server eine USB-Festplatte einhängen. Die Fehlermeldungdetails lauten: Not Authorized; Wie meldet man sich nun via Laufwerksverwaltung am behsten an, damit das funktioniert?
<stevieh> sh_: wus? Die USB PLatte am Server ist schon dort gemounten und du willst sie auf deinem Rechner mounten?
<sh_> stevieh: nein, sie ist nicht gemounted und ich will sie nur auf dem server mittels ssh konsole benutzen; also ich bin zu faul sie über die konsole zu "mounten" bzw. neugierig ob das auch ohne tipparbeit via Laufwerksverwaltung funktioniert.
<stevieh> sh_: die "Laufwerksverwaltung" ist die auf dem Server? Ah, die könntest du via xforwarding aufmachen...
<ubuntu123> he, ich hab auf einmal in der gnome-shell übersichtsseite einträge wie "amazon" oder "Youtube"
<ubuntu123> wo kommen die her?
<ubuntu123> in /usr/share/applications liegt nichts derartiges
<ubuntu123> wie bekommt man das weg?
<sh_> stevieh: nein, die Laufwerksverwaltung ist auf dem Lokalen Desktop und die Verbindung zum Server wird über den Menüpunkt "Datei->Mit einem Serververbinden..." ausgeführt. Das Verbinden klappt auch, nur eben das einhängen nicht. xforwarding habe ich versucht aber nicht ans Laufen gebracht...aber das ist wohl eine andere Geschichte.
<stevieh> sh_: ah, ok, verstehe. ne, ich würde sagen, das geht so nicht, wie du dir das denkst... der Client weiss im Prinzip nix darüber, ob da am Server ne USB Platte oder ein weiches Toastbroat hängt. Du kannst den Server sicher auch zum Automounten bringen, aber ich weiss nicht, ob du das willst? Das kommt auf die Anwendung an, die du vorhast.
<ubuntu123> habs gefunden. in /.local/share/applications.. nennt sich "unity-webapps-runner"
<robert__> hallo zusammen bei meinem heutigen ausführen der aktualisierungsverwaltung liess sich ein paket nicht aktualisieren
<robert__> und zwar udev. version 175-0ubuntu9.4 ist installiert, 204-0ubuntu5~precise1~ppa1 (precise) ist über ein ppa ( https://launchpad.net/~dirk-computer42/+archive/c42-backport/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75 bzw. http://ppa.launchpad.net/dirk-computer42/c42-backport/ubuntu ) verfügbar.
<kubine> Title: Packages in “c42-backport” : c42-backport : H.-Dirk Schmitt (at launchpad.net)
<robert__> Die aktuellere version wird in der aktualisierungsverwaltung zwar angezeigt, lässt sich aber nicht auswählen. das gleiche bei synaptic.
<robert__> in launchpad wird das paket udev in dem o.g. ppa nicht aufgeführt. wie sollte ich mich am besten diesbezüglich verhalten?
<sh_> stevieh: Wie gesagt wenn man sich über den besagten Menüpunkt verbindet sieht man alle geräte auf dem Server, auch die Besage USB Festplatte (/dev/sdd1) und alle Informationen/OptionsButtons dazu. Und wenn man eben den Button "Datenträger einhängen" auswählt kommt die besagte Fehlermeldung. Noch eine Idee?
<LetoThe2nd> robert__: da das ein ppa ist - wende dich an desen ersteller/maintainer.
<LetoThe2nd> robert__: der hat da nämlich dann was verhunzt :/
<robert__> LetoThe2nd: dankeschön, dachte ich mir schon :-)
<LetoThe2nd> robert__: respektive - probiers unter umständen einfach in ein paar stunden nochmal (die triviallösung)
<robert__> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke, i will try
<stevieh> sh_: in der laufwerksverwaltung seh ich keine netzwerkplatten?
<sh_> stevieh:hast du dich über den Menüpunkt "Mit einem Server verbinden..." an der zweiten Maschine angemeldet? Wenn ja, dann wird im Linken Frame deiner Laufwerksverwaltung ein neuer Zweig aufgemacht, der alle Laufwerke der zweiten Maschine (bei mir der Server) anzeigt.
<sh_> stevieh:Ich hab hier gggf. eine Lösung, lese gerade...aber da ist ein, zwei sachen die mir ggf. Bauchschmerzen machen.... http://code.duffy.jp/use-disk-utility-to-manage-remote-server-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<kubine> Title: Use `Disk Utility` to manage remote server in Ubuntu 10.04+ « Code Shenanigans (at code.duffy.jp)
<sh_> stevieh:Die zwei Fragen, die sich für mich hieraus ergeben...1) hat es eine Bewandnis, das bei Ubuntu der Nutzer root kein Kennwort besitzt? 2) Was hat es mit dem Abschnitt mesg n auf sich?
<koegs> sh_: ubuntu hat per design/default kein root-passwort
<stevieh> sh_:  boah, das riecht ja alles schon :-)
<sh_> koegs: hat das einen speziellen Grund? Kann man nun bedenkenlos root ein Kennwort "verpassen" oder zieht man sich damit Probleme an Land, die man nicht haben möchte?
<stevieh> sh_: ausser Sicherheitsbedenken keine weiteren.
<koegs> sh_: da gibt es viele diskussionen, grundsätzlich möchte man vermeiden "alles als root zu machen"... ansonsten einfach ein passwort für root vergeben und gut is
<sh_> stevieh:koegs: Da es sich "nur" um einen HomeServer handelt werde ich das mal machen...Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<stevieh> ich hab das ganze sudo gehampel noch nie mitgemacht, aber jedem seins...
<stevieh> aber eine Sache solltest du wirklich bedenken: das was du da machst läuft glaub ich nur auf stinkend alter Software... schau, ob das auch mit 12.04 noch geht, bevor du viel arbeit reinsteckst.
<sh_> stevieh: Desktop: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS --- Server: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS --- p.s.: hat funktioniert :-)
<stevieh> na supi!
<jokrebel> sh_: Aber Root ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#Der-Benutzer-root ) ein Passwort verpassen will man nicht, da man dann eigentlich den Support verliert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Was spricht gegen "sudo" (das Terminal merkt sich das Passwort ne Zeit lang und fragt dann nicht gleich wieder erneut!) bzw. zeitweiliges "sudo -i" wenn man länger mit root-Rechten arbeiten will?
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sh_> jokrebel: Gutes Argument, wie kann man nun aber auf dem Desktop die Laufwerksverwaltung aufrufen und den Menüpunkt "Mit einem Server verbinden..." ausführen und später tatsächlich Aktionen wie z.B. eine USB Platte einhängen ausführen? 
<jokrebel> sh_: Per Konsole mit mount?
<sh_> jokrebel: Ja, aber wenn mans einfach mag und es gibt den Menüpunkt "Mit einem Server verbinden..." dann kommt man schon in Versuchung es mal auf diesem Wege aus zu probieren und wundert sich sodann, das es nicht funktioniert.
<TheInfinity> sh_: wenn du "mit SERVER verbinden klickst aber gar keinen server hast funktioniert das nicht. irgendwie logisch, oder? ich meine du kannst doch auch nicht icq starten und dich wundern warum du da nicht die ftp daten für deinen ftp server eingeben kannst.
<TheInfinity> sh_: wenn dus dauerhaft haben willst schreibs in die fstab rein :)
<sh_> TheInfinity:>"mit SERVER verbinden klickst aber gar keinen server hast funktioniert das nicht. --- sorry, verstehe ich nicht
<jokrebel> sh_: "Server" und "einfach zusammenklicken" sollte sich aber sowieso ausschließen. Ein ordendlicher Server hat keine GUI.
<TheInfinity>   sh_ möglichkeit 1: du hast einen dateiserver. dann kannst du dich auf dem client mit server verbinden dahin verbinden. möglichkeit 2: du hast keinen server und bindest die platte via usb ein. dann macht der menüpunkt mit server verbinden denkbar wenig sinn. möglichkeit 3: du möchtest remote management machen. dann ist vnc dein freund innerhalb des lokalen netzwerkes.
<sh_> jokrebel: Eine GUI hat der Server auch nicht, deshalb der Versuch vom Desktop via Laufwerksverwaltung den Zugriff "abzukürzen"; aber habe den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstanden, danke
<sh_> TheInfinity: hat sich erstmal geklärt, danke
<sh_> jokrebel: TheInfinity: mir fällt auf ich habe mich wohl ungeschickt ausgedrückt; mit Dektop meinte ich den Client (Desktop-PC); Entschuldigung
<Frank81> Hallo hat hier jemand erfahrung mit dem debugen einer usb tastatur befor luks passwort abgefragt wird? weil in grub funktioniert die noch und mit kernel img dafor aber nach upgrade funktioniert die halt nicht mehr und mit keinem neueren kernel ?
<AkuUsagi> Hallo, hab eine Frage zu Mediatomb. Funktioniert soweit wie gewünscht. Nur würde ich gerne ein paar Videos nach Video/Horror, andere nach Video/Action haben. Wenn ich aber nun neue Videos aus dem Filesystem adde wandern diese generell nach Video/All Video
<magerquark> kennt isch hier jemand mit dvb-t sticks aus? irgendwie will weder kaffeine noch mythtv meineem terratec cinergy xs stick zusammen arbeiteten 
<robert1> AkuUsagi, iirc musst du die besagten ordner erstellen und diese adden
<spY|da> magerquark, gib uns mal mehr infos 
<magerquark> ich kann das problem eingrenzen, ich muss wohl die firmware laaden
<magerquark> dmesg says: xc2028 0-0060 : Error firmware xc 3028-v27.fw not found
<jokrebel> magerquark: Da tu das doch
<magerquark> wenn ich wüsste wie, dann würde ich ds nicht fragen
<Longbottom> magerquark: Installiers halt: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jokrebel> ist es xc2028 oder 3028? Hast Du das händisch abgetippt?
<magerquark> 3028
<magerquark> und ich habe es händisch abgetippt
<spY|da> magerquark, hast du die firmware nun installiert? 
<magerquark> gleich, er startet hoch
<magerquark> ich melde mich, ob es funktioniert hat
<jokrebel> magerquark: Heist der vielleicht XXS? kennst Du das Wiki? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten
<kubine> Title: DVB-Karten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<magerquark> der heisst xs
<magerquark> und ist laut der seite supported über v4l-dvb http://linux.terratec.de/tv_en.html
<kubine> Title: TERRATEC Linux Site (at linux.terratec.de)
<magerquark> ich muss erstmal dpkg --reconfigure -a machen
<magerquark> bevor ich installieren kann, dauert noch ein wenig
<AkuUsagi> robert1: die Ordner sind erstellt und werden im Webinterface des medtiatomb auch angezeigt
<robert1> AkuUsagi, wenn du nun die files in die ordner verschiebst müssten diese beim erneuten laden gefunden werden, kennst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mediatomb
<kubine> Title: Mediatomb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<magerquark> dmesg gibt jetzt nach der installation immer aus "Incorrect readback of firmware version"
<magerquark> anscheinend wird aber auch immer eine xc2028 firmware ausprobiert
<greg> Guten Abend! Ich habe ein lästiges problem mit Ubuntu Server 12.04. Dieser hat Samba Freigaben, welche gegen ein AD authentifiziert wird (mittels winbind). Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich mich weder am Server über die console noch mittels SSH verbinden kann. Ich komme bis zur Passwort eingabe, aber dann kommt der Timeout. Ich vermute das Problem liegt in der /etc/pam.d/common-auth:
<greg> http://pastebin.com/dPRyHU1E
<kubine> Title: auth [success=3 default=ignore] pam_krb5.so minimum_uid=1000 auth [s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> magerquark: Dann musst Du die Blacklisten wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<AkuUsagi> robert1: zumindest per Webinterface kann ich sie nicht verschieben/zuordnern. Möchte die Videos ja im lokalen Verzeichnis lassen, sie sollen lediglich bei der Datenbankzuordnung geändert werden
<AkuUsagi> Habe ja einmal Database -> PC Directory ... usw und dann noch Database -> Video -> All Video, Database -> Video -> Horror, Database -> Video -> Action ... usw
<jokrebel> magerquark: Siehe dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> AkuUsagi, die von dir gewünschte funktion kann ich im wiki nicht erkennen
<AkuUsagi> ich leider auch nicht, daher dachte ich jemand wüsste da was. 
<LupusE> es gibt /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ... damit kann man hervoragend wildgewordene treiber am laden hindern.
<LupusE> ist infile kommentiert, so gut das keine weiteren fragen auftauchen sollten.
<LupusE> AkuUsagi: wie stellst du dir vor, das sie automatisch zuegeordnet werden sollen? gibt es einen grabber oder aehnliches, wlehcer die eigenschaften aufnehmen und zuordnen kann?
<AkuUsagi> LupusE: ich will ja nicht das sie automatisch zugeordnet werden, finde aber leider auch nicht wie ich sie manuell zuordne. Wie gesagt, nur in der Datenbank, auf dem lokalen Dateisystem sollen sie ja unverändert bleiben
<LupusE> okay, so tief bin ich in dem system nicht drin. das kingt aber auch weniger nach einem ubuntu als viel mehr nach einem programm-problem.
<robert1> AkuUsagi, dann fällt mir nur noch ein, automatisiert eine kopie der files in den neu erstellten ordnern zu erstellen
<magerquark> merci für eure hilfe, ich kenn jetzt das problem und  werde es eventuell morgen versuchen zu lösen
<bekks> magerquark: Und was ist das Problem?
<LupusE> bekks: kaputte hardware, die beim laden der firmware einen falschen wert zurueck gibt *vermut*
<bekks> Ich würde eher falsche Firmware tippen, bei "Cynergy XS" und "xc3...".
<magerquark> beeks, er lädt die falscje firmware
<magerquark> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<kubine> Title: em28xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Japp, das sieht schon passender aus. :)
<magerquark> 0ccd:0043 	EM2870 	TERRATEC_XS 	TerraTec Cinergy T XS 
<magerquark> der ist es
<magerquark> und so schauut er aus: ftp://ftp.terratec.de/Receiver/Cinergy_T_USB_XS/TechnicalData/Cinergy_T_USB_XS_TechnicalData_MAC_DE.pdf
<bekks> Kauf Dir lieber einen besser funktionierenden DVBT Stick :)
<magerquark> was mir immer noch nicht direkt sagt, welche firmware er jetzt braucht
<bekks> Firmware für einen em28xx Chipsatz. Steht in dem Artikel den DU gerade verlinkt hast.
<magerquark> jep, ich weiss nur nicht, wo die datei em28xx.h zu finden ist
<bekks> Was willst du mit der Headerdatei?
<magerquark> für den befehl: sudo modprobe em28xx card="xx"  # "xx" steht für die Kartennummer aus em28xx.h
<bekks> Das ist eine Datei aus den Header deines Kernels.
<LupusE> http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/lxr/http/source/linux/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.h?v=2.6.25.8 ... google hilft.
<kubine> Title: /linux/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.h (at www.cs.fsu.edu)
<jokrebel> öhm? Was ist mit Hinweis :Die Firmware ist in aktuellen Ubuntuversionen im Paket linux-firmware-nonfree enthalten und kann nach Installation sofort genutzt werden.
<dings> nabend
<magerquark> jokrebel, schön wärs
<magerquark> aber er lädt anscheinend die falsche firmware
<bekks> "falsche Firmware laden" und "ist nicht im Paket enthalten" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
<jokrebel> magerquark: Wie schon gesagt. Dann musst Du die "falsche" auf die Blacklist setzten
<bekks> Oder die falsche entfernen. Oder mal den Artikel komplett lesen :)
<dings> ich habe einen Drucker hinzugefügt. dieser wird mir unter cups http://localhost:631/printers/MFCJ6510DW auch angezeigt. wenn ich diesen dann aber, so wie ich es kenne, den drucker zum system mit dem gui tool hinzufügen möchte, wird mir der treiber für den drucker aber gar nciht angezeigt.
<magerquark> ich hab doch die sache bis zu ende gelesen
<magerquark> ah damn...
<magerquark> da hab ich das "xx"^^
<bekks> magerquark: Offensichtlich nicht. Ganz oben steht: Außerdem wird das Paket linux-headers passend zur eigenen Kernel-Version und -Architektur (-generic, -386, -generic-pae usw.) benötigt.
<LupusE> dings: wenn der im cups als drucker hinzugefügt ist, warum sollte er dann nochmal hinzugefügt werden?
<LupusE> wenn ich einen drucker im cups adde habe ich ihn sofort z.b. im libre office writer zur verfügung.
<dings> LupusE: oh je, Du hast recht. ich war so dumm, gar nicht in libre nachzusehen, ob der drucker da ist sondern im gui tool.... denn da wird er nicht angezeigt. Er druckt. Danke und sorry
<tarien> hallo
<tarien> kann mir wer sagen wo die smb.conf liegt die der samba server tatsächlich verwendet?
<bekks> tarien: Bei welchem Ubuntu denn?
<greg> hey! könnte jemand mal bitte über meine common-auth datei drübersehen? http://pastebin.com/dPRyHU1E
<kubine> Title: auth [success=3 default=ignore] pam_krb5.so minimum_uid=1000 auth [s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LachNed> hallo... ich habe eine frage zu kmail unter kubuntu 12.04. ich hätte gerne, dass das programm meine versendeten emails auch online im jeweiligen postausgang des email-providers speichert. bisher speichert er nur lokal.
<LachNed> wie erreiche ich das?
<bekks> Benutzt du POP3 oder IMAP?
<LachNed> imap
<LachNed> bei beiden postfächern (t-online und googlemail)
<bekks> Dann solltest du doch einstellen können, dass die Mails in einem bestimmten ORdner gespeichert werden.
<LachNed> ich kann das aber für eine identität immer nur ein einziges mal tun
<LachNed> das heißt, ich müsste noch eine zweite identität anlegen?
<jokrebel> hö?
<bekks> LachNed: Das sollte immer gehen, und nicht nur einmal.
<LachNed> ja... ich hab zwei postfächer
<LachNed> mit zwei unterschiedlichen ordnern für die versendeten nachrichten.
<LachNed> bisher hab ich bei kmail nur die option gesehen, dass man mails nur in einen ordner schicken kann
<LachNed> ich möchte (gesendete t-online lokal --> gesendete t-online imap)
<LachNed> für google nochmal dasselbe
<LachNed> sorry, ich hab's glaub ich kapiert, was ich machen muss.
<LachNed> probier das grade mal
<LachNed> jetzt geht es... musste noch eine weiter identität für das zweite postfach anlegen.
<LachNed> danke trotzdem ;)
<tarien> bekks: ubuntu 12.04
<tarien> 64-bit falls das hilft
<stevieh> liegt die nicht wie immer in /etc/samba/?
<tarien> problem ist dass ich gerne follow symlinks aktivieren würde für die standartfreigabe ~/öffentlich
<tarien> und in der smb.conf in /etc/samba ist keine freigabe öffentlich drinnen
<tarien> also isses nicht die richtige oder?
<tarien> ausserdem gibts noch eine in /usr/share/samba aber das is genau die selbe
<bekks> Es gibt keine solche Standardfreigabe.
<stevieh> tarien: und samba gibt trotzdem öffentlich frei? Würde mich wundern... mussu einbauen.
<tarien> es is freigegeben und ich kann übers netzwerk drauf zugreifen
<bekks> Das macht dieses merkwürdige Tool auf dem Desktop. Und das hat leider genau nichts mit dem Sambaserver zu tun.
<tarien> oh ok..
<bekks> Schalte den Kram ab und benutz den Sambaserver.
<tarien> dachte das läuft auch über samba?
<tarien> wie schalt ich das denn ab?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich habe den Kram noch nie benutzt.
<bekks> Irgendwo hast du das ja eingeschaltet :)
<tarien> ich hab da nix gemacht das war so^^
<bekks> Garantiert war das nicht so.
<tarien> habs gefunden =) aber das hackerl is da nicht gesetzt..... oO
<tarien> kanns sein dass das eine nautilus-sache is?
<jokrebel> kaum
<tarien> doch is, nennt sich nautilus-share
<tarien> hab aber noch nicht gefunden wo man da was einstellen kann
<bekks> Von alleine stellt sich das nicht ein :)
<tarien> nein wohl kaum^^
<tarien> danke jedenfalls für eure hilfe!
<yannickoo> hey leute, wie kann ich nochmal beim mplayer während des spielens leiser machen?
<yannickoo> slash war es ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-25
<k0tze> kann man ein ubuntu update per konsole starten?
<_moep_> apt-get update
<k0tze> ne, das updatet doch nur die Paketliste!?
<k0tze> mein updates fürs betriebssystem
<_moep_> dann meinst du ein upgrade
<_moep_> apt-get upgrade
<_moep_> sudo natürlich noch, wenn du sudo nutzt
<k0tze> okay danke mal schauen ob das besser klappt.. hatte irgendnen fehler mit nicht signierte quellen oder so und da popte immer ein pop up wegen der gleichen aktualisierung auf
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get#Kommandos 
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> k0tze, könnte interessant sein
<k0tze> "upgrade bringt die installierten Pakete auf den neuesten in den Paketquellen verfügbaren Stand" und dazu gehört auch das komplette system?
<_moep_> alle die verfügbar sind und neuer sind
<k0tze> hmm na ich hoffe mal nach dem upgrade kommt das pop up jetzt nicht mehr
<_moep_> ich rate mal ins blaue: willst du ein dist-upgrade haben?
<k0tze> ne ich will das das pop up nicht mehr aufgeht :D
<_moep_> achso
<k0tze> 69MB irgendein update
<k0tze> konnte es aber halt nicht installieren wegen irgendwelchen nicht signierten paketen 
<_moep_> nutzt du irgendwelche PPAs die nicht (mehr) signiert sind?
<k0tze> das kann ich dir leider auch nicht so genau sagen -.-
<k0tze> hab nicht allzuviel in der sources.list aber irgendwas scheint da aufjedenfall nicht zu stimmen
<_moep_> paste mal die fehlermeldung die via apt kommt irgendwo hin
<k0tze> hmm also ansich hab ich ja kein problem, also hätte jetzt nichts weswegen ich mich beschweren könnte, nur ging/geht das update halt nicht.. kann dir die fehlermeldung auch nicht genau abschreiben, da das pop up ja gerade nicht auf ist..
<_moep_> also ohne die fehlermeldung wird das nix^^
<k0tze> ja warte ich boote mal neu, mal schauen ob es wieder kommt
<k0tze> ne das upgrade über apt-get hat wohl funktioniert.. hatte ich schon öfters, dass er irgendwas übers software center nicht installieren wollte, es aber mit apt-get ohne probleme funktioniert hat
<_moep_> k0tze: es gibt ne lock datei, wenn die exisitiert kannst du kein update/grade machen
<_moep_> evt. ist es das
<k0tze> blockiert die datei auch apt-get? weil darüber lief es ja jetzt scheinbar
<_moep_> weiß ich grad nicht, ich hab das softwarecenter noch nie genutzt. ich mach das entweder über apt oder aptitute
<k0tze> ja ich denke liegt am software center.. solang es über apt-get klappt solls mir wohl egal sein :) wie auch immer ich danke dir vielmals
<_moep_> np
<LupusE> g'morgen
<av_> hallo aus wien
<av_> ich fuerchte ich habe beim upgrade mein LTS kapuut gemacht. er haengt bei "Starting systemd login management service"
<av_> ich vermute es liegt daran das ich gdm und xorg mit apt-get gepurged habe
<av_> oder hat das eine andere ursache?
<LetoThe2nd> wäre mir neu, dass es ein offizielles ubuntu LTS mit systemd gäbe.
<av_> 14.04.1 LTS 
<av_> und er haengt definitiv bei "Starting SystemD login management service"
<k1l_> logind wird mit upstart genutzt, weil systemd ja alle services wie logind etc gefressen hat
<av_> das einzige wie ich ueberhaupt noch aufs system komm ist mit kernel parameter init=/bin/bash
<LetoThe2nd> rein der beschreibung nach passt das schon zusammen, wahrscheinlich hast du's damit kaputt gemacht.
<av_> wie kann man das wieder reparieren?
<k1l_> av_: mach mal "text" als grub parameter
<LetoThe2nd> und ubuntu 14.04 kommt AFAIK nicht mit systemd. also was läuft da wirklich? oder hast du vorher schon gebastelt?
<k1l_> der will halt einen dm starten und du hast da ja alle rausgenommen
<av_> ich hab von 8 auf 10 auf 12 auf 14 upgegraded
<av_> am freitag
<TheInfinity> av_: und zufällig fremdquellen wie diese drin: ppa:pitti/systemd ?
<av_> fremdquellen sind keine drinnen
<av_> ich boote gerade mit kernel parameter text
<av_> haengt wieder bei systemd login management service
<av_> die einzige fremdquelle ist die virtualbox zeile
<av_> davor ist er beim modemmanager gehangen
<NGC-Ollie> hi leute. Was ist kaputt gegangen, wenn man nach dem ssh-login "ich habe keinen benutzernamen@host" ist :(
<NGC-Ollie> bzw ist auch in der shell, die ich per strg+alt+F1 erreiche
<av_> den hab ich ueber init=/bin/bash entfernt
<av_> hmm
<av_> das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein
<av_> er schreibt nichtmal einen error
<koegs> NGC-Ollie: evtl. in der .bashrc rumgefummelt und irgendwas mit PS1 gemacht?
<av_> hmm
<NGC-Ollie> angefasst hab ich die datei nicht. ich boote mal die live-cd und schau mal rein
<av_> gibts ein brauchbares rescue system wo ich die sachen ueber chroot nachinstalliern kann - ohne das dpkg meckert das kein upstart socket da ist?
<av_> ich haette ein - verbrennt mich - debian rescue stick da
<NGC-Ollie> das ist total komisch: bashrc wurde zuletzt im Januar geändert
<av_> ist es besser wenn ich auf #ubuntu frag?
<NGC-Ollie> in der tty1 komm ich normal mit user+pw rein, danach bin ich "ich habe keinen benutzernamen@ubuntu:~" befinde mich aber im /home/user o_O
<av_> oder #ubuntu-boot
<av_> ?
<dadrc> NGC-Ollie, was sagt denn `echo $PS1`?
<k1l_> av_: geht der recovery eintrag in grub?
<av_>  nein, bleibt auch haengen - beim Systemd login management service
<koegs> NGC-Ollie: steht da wirklich "ich habe keinen benutzernamen"??
<k1l_> av_: sonst würde ich sagen: live cd/stick booten und chrooten und dann nochmal lightdm installieren.
<NGC-Ollie> koegs: wörtliche prompt: "Ich habe keinen Benutzernamen!@ubuntu:~$"
<LetoThe2nd> ich kenn das irgendwo her.
<koegs> LDAP?
<av_> kll: kann ich ein debian rescue system nehmen?
<av_> oder meckert dpkg im chroot wieder das es nicht zu upstart connecten kann?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: nope
<dadrc> Eh, krieg ich jetzt PS1 oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> googlet mal nach "i have no name linux" da gibts diverse gründe
<NGC-Ollie> echo $PS1: ${debian_chroot:+{$debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<dadrc> Ok, will dich schon mal niemand ärgern :)
<NGC-Ollie> kein LDAP
<NGC-Ollie> sorry, ich muss zum tippen dauernd den rechner wechseln
<LetoThe2nd> ich weiss noch, die meldung kommt an nem bestimmten schritt auch in ner LFS installation. wenn noch kein /etc/passwd da ist oder so ähnlich
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde mal in der richtung forschen
<av_> was sagt er den bei "whoami"?
<dadrc> Joa, da fehlt jedenfalls das Mapping zwischen ID und Username.
<av_> NGC-Ollie: was sagt er den bei "whoami"?
<dadrc> Mal in der /etc/passwd gucken, ob das da passt
<NGC-Ollie> whoami. kein benutzer mit ID 1000 zu finden
<NGC-Ollie> ich glaube, das könnte es sein
<NGC-Ollie> oder auch nicht
<NGC-Ollie> mein user ist da, mit id 1000 und alles
<dadrc> Kannst du die Kiste einfach mal neustarten?
<NGC-Ollie> schon mehrfach gemacht, ist mein rechner hier daheim
<dadrc> ok
<av_> NGC-Ollie: das ist der fehler
<av_> NGC-Ollie,  tipp mal "id" ein
<NGC-Ollie> uid= 1000 gid=1000(username) Gruppen=.....
<av_> so, und jetzt kommts - wie kriegt man die reslve order bei pam raus - da gabs einen befehl .. 
<av_> hab ich natuerlich vergessen
<av_> cat /etc/nsswitch.conf
<av_> was sagt er da bei dir?
<NGC-Ollie> also die datei is da und in der conf steht je zu passwd, group und shadow "compat"
<av_> rennt der nscd?
<NGC-Ollie> wie finde ich das raus?
<NGC-Ollie> oha
<NGC-Ollie> welche rechte/owner braucht die /etc/passwd?
<dadrc> 644 root:root
<NGC-Ollie> ich hatte nur noch 400
<NGC-Ollie> Das wars
<NGC-Ollie> zumindest in unity komm ich rein
<NGC-Ollie> danke für die hilfe zur selbsthilfe
<NGC-Ollie> muss man erst mal drauf kommen
<LetoThe2nd> :-)
<NGC-Ollie> dann machts mal gut und nochmal danke für den support :)
<NGC-Ollie> tschöö
<av_> wie stellt man unter ubuntu den dns server ein!?!?
<av_> resolve.conf gibt es nicht mehr .. grml
<av_> (ich bin in einem chroot env)
<innerand> im network manager
<av_> hab i alles ned fuercht ich
<av_> :)
<innerand> server?
<av_> ja, lts
<av_> reparier ich grad
<innerand> also ich hab ne resolv.onf
<av_> verscuh mal die zu editieren :)
<av_> ok, das liegt daran das er beim chroot kein /var/run hat und das ein dangling symlink ist
<av_> so, lightdm und xserver-org nachinsttalliert
<av_> haengt immer noch bei "Starting systemd login management service"
<innerand> Während des Bootvorgangs wird bei mir das Display gewechselt (vom externen Monitor zum interneten Display). Weiß jemand wer dafür verantwortlich ist? (Also wo müsste ich nachstehen wenn ich das ändern möchte?)
<av_> so, systemd scheitert weil "failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<k1l_> av_: mach mal: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<av_> k1l_: bin in einer chroot env
<k1l_> kann auch sein, dass in /var/run/dbus noch kram liegt und nun blockiert. den würd ich mal einfach removen
<av_> ich hab dbus grad entfernt
<av_> wobda fliegt das ganze gnom eglumpert mit :)
<k1l_> geh mal in /var/run/dbus und entferne den kram da drin.
<av_> ich hab schon gepurged :(
<av_> spannend
<k1l_> guck trotzdem mal da rein.
<av_> er tut noch
<av_> :)
<k1l_> und einfach nur wild sachen zu purgen ist auch keine lösung von problemen.
<av_> naja, ich will den x11 dreck ja eh loswerden am server
<dasjoe> av_: Saubere Neuinstallation ist keine Option?
<av_> dasjoe: dann tu ich debian drauf *duck*
<LetoThe2nd> av_: hält dich kein mensch auf, nur eben dann bitte nicht mehr zu uns kommen :)
<av_> gibts kein ubuntu-minimal tasksel paket?
<av_> libpam-systemd ist kaputt
<av_> das klingt ungut
<av_> :)
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD + CLI-Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<av_> hmm
<av_> danke fuer den link
<dasjoe> av_: du kannst auch debootstrap oder Ubuntu Core benutzen, Ubuntu Core dürfte die kleinste Installation sein. Ich benutze debootstrap oder ganz normale Installationen
<av_> dasjoe: ich werd debootstrappen
<av_> nachdem ich den systemd entfernt hab
<av_> haengt er jetzt genauso
<av_> da ist was groeberes kaputt
<av_> ich hab bei grub als kernel parameter nosplash debug --verbose  gewaehlt
<av_> ich seh den fehler nicht
<av_> irgendein dbus problem
<av_> aber es gibt keinen output
<k1l_> <k1l_> kann auch sein, dass in /var/run/dbus noch kram liegt und nun blockiert. den würd ich mal einfach removen  << das mal probiert?
<av_> debootstrap --variant=minbase --arch=i386 thrustytar / http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<av_> k1l_: das verzeichnis ist leer (bei chroot)
<av_> debootstrap --variant=minbase --arch=i386 thrusty / http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<av_> so sollte es sein
<dasjoe> Ohne h, und sicher dass du minbase willst?
<av_> naja, ich will moeglichst wennig "müll"
<av_> dh kein X11 etc
<av_> issn server
<av_> aha
<av_> interesant: debootstrap ziehtz den kernel 3.13
<av_> d war vorher 3.20 drauf (nach einem distupgrade)
<av_> pfuuuu
<av_> und jetzt die tap devices neu anlegen
<av_> *fuercht*
<dasjoe> !enter > av_
<kubine> av_: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<dasjoe> Und offtopic in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<geser> es gibt ein eigenes Meta-Paket für den neueren Kernel, ich müsste mal raussuchen, wie er genau heißt (hat -lts- im Namen)
<dadrc> linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<dadrc> wäre so das neuste.
<av_> danke
<av_> update ich wenn ich wieder ssh zugriff habe
<av_> so
<av_> erstaunlich - die alten services rennen - dh aber das die dpkg datenbank kaputt ist
<av_> was ist denn das standardprogramm um servicese in /etc/init.d an und auszuschalten?
<dadrc> update-rc.d
<innerand> Programme rennen nicht, sie laufen ;)
<av_> gibts da auch eine huebschere gui zum administrieren?
<av_> ich werd da einige dinge ausmisten 
<dadrc> sysv-rc-conf gibt's, das ist ncurses
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr wolltest du nicht gerade x und konsorten loswerden? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: das isn TUI, das zählt nicht
<dadrc> Sag ja, ncurses
<av_> ich wuerd zu gerne wissen WAS da kaputt war
<av_> vorallem das "silent fail" war seltsam
<veryhappy> Hallo Leute, ich bin bei einer Neuinstallation von Ubuntu 14.04 x64 (Minimalinstallation) auf mein Notebook mit einer externen Festplatte, das Linux, um das es hier geht befindet sich also auf einer externen Festplatte, so dass alle intern gepeicherten Systeme sicher und somit auch im Notfall sicher sind. Ich habe die Installation erfolgreich durchgeführt und mit Hilfe von wpa_supplicant...
<veryhappy> ...mich mit dem WPA-Netzwerk verbunden. Nach der Installation von Unity allerdings ist wpa_supplicant nicht mehr benutzbar. DIe Fehlermeldungen lauten 1) "4-Way-Handshake failed" 2) "no SSID found". Bitte nur konstruktive Kommentare und keine Englischübersetzungen bitte, ich spreche fließend Englisch und schaue in den wenigsten Fällen Wörter nach. Hilfreiche Antworten werden dankbar...
<veryhappy> ...angenommen.
<LetoThe2nd> klingt danach, dass sich networkmanager und wpa_supplicant gegenseitig in die quere kommen. wennich raten sollte.
<av_> veryhappy: was sagt den ifconfig?
<av_> witzig - die apt keys hat er sich gemerkt bein drueber bootstrappen
<veryhappy> av_: danke, dass du versuchst, dich dem Problem anzunehmen. ifconfig zeigt wlan0 an, iwconfig zeigt mir an, dass keine Verbindung stattgefunden hat, obwohl ich von wpa_supplicant die Meldung "Associated with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" bekomme.
<av_> kanst du es haendisch konfigurieren?
<av_> (ich hab das am raspi gemacht)
<av_> dort war der kerneltreiber das problem
<LetoThe2nd> naja... du sagst es geht seit der installation von unity nicht mehr, richtig?
<veryhappy> av_: ich habe bereits wext und nl80211 probiert. Beide geben mir das selbe aus, Ich war allerdings wie oben geschrieben schon einmal verbunden VOR der Installation von dem von Anfang an beschädigten Unity.
<veryhappy> LetoThe2nd: Das ist richtig.
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: wie gesagt: dann würde ich als erstes mal schauen ob unity den nm mitgezogen hat (was wahrscheinlich ist) und den lahmlegen.
<LetoThe2nd> oder den verwenden und wpa_supplicant loswerden. je nach belieben.
<veryhappy> LetoThe2nd: Ich habe versucht den NetworkManager service zu finden, den hatte er nicht. Allerdings hatte er bei der Ausgabe von ps -ax | grep NetworkManager ein Ergebnis. Diesen Prozess habe ich gekillt. Anschließend habe ich versucht mich nochmal zu verbinden - iwe es scheint auch hier kein Erfolg.
<veryhappy> LetoThe2nd: Ich habe keine Möglichkeit auch nur irgendein grafisches System zu verwenden - nur command line tools. Da wäre es sehr blöd, den wpa_supplicant zu entfernen, dann habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr überhaupt mich zu verbinden. Denn ich habe nur WLAN Zugriff.
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: widerspricht sich da gerade nicht irgendwie dann die installation von unity und deine letzte aussage? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> aber wenns unbedingt wpa_supplicant sein soll, mal alles was mit dem NM zusammenhängt deinstallieren und dann rebooten. wäre mein *persönlicher* versuch
<veryhappy> LetoThe2nd: Es widerspricht sich nichts hier. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit mich in Unity einzuloggen. Durch das fehlende Netzwerk kann ich auch nicht mal Unity reparieren. Somit kann ich nur command line tools benutzen.
<av_> naja, wenns den x11 dreck installierst ist alles kaputt
<av_> :)
<veryhappy> av_: Ich wollte ein minimales System mit grafischer Oberfläche aufsetzen, weil ich der Meinung war, dass die Kinderkrankheiten in 14.04 schon beseitigt sind. Das dann doch immer noch alles nicht funktioniert, dafür kann ich ja nichts. Nebenbei ist Unity bei den meisten Livecds mitgeliefert, so dachte ich ich installiere Unity.
<av_> ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht das unity das problem ist
<av_> da wird irgendein super klicki bunti tool etwas kaputtkonfigurieren
<veryhappy> av_: Wie kann bei einem clean install von Ubuntu dann Unity gleich beschädigt sein nach der Installation?
<av_> ich verwend normal debian. ich hab auf 2 rechnern ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: das ist ganz einfach: ein minimal + unity nachinstallieren ist ungleich einer standardinstallation inkl unity.
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: und vor allem ersteres hat gerne mal macken, das weiss ich aus eigenerfahrung.
<veryhappy> LetoThe2nd: Also besteht Unity aus Gnome + Depend: Unity?
<veryhappy> "Abhängigkeit"
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: jein.
<av_> libwfut-0.2-1
<av_> hehe
<av_> finden das paket deutsche auch lustig?
<LetoThe2nd> av_: ist ja wieder gut.
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: es ist eher so, dass zu einer gui eben schon auch ne ladung unterbau gehört, der bei ner standardinstallation eben miteingerichtet wird. x11, bei den meisten sound, etc.pp.
<veryhappy> Also, kann ich Unity wieder vollständig entfernen, versuchen mein System wiederherzustellen und KDE installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: wenn du natürlich gezielt *nur* ein desktopenvironment installierst, fehlt dir das unter umständen. und nein, das ist weder bei gnome noch kde noch lxde oder sonstwem besser.
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: kurzform: wenn du beabsichtigst ne gui zu haben, installier sie gleich mit.
<veryhappy> LetoThe2nd: Ich habe mich darauf eingeschossen immer ein Minimalsystem zu installieren und danach die Oberfläche. Ich hatte zu oft Bloatware.
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: steht dir frei, ich gebe hier nur meine erfahrungswerte weiter.
<innerand> veryhappy, für dichc gibt es Arch
<av_>  Die folgende Zeichenkette wird als Linux-Parameter für den       │      
<av_>       │ Standardmenüeintrag, nicht aber für den Rettungsmodus verwandt.
<av_> Standard-Befehlszeile für Linux: 
<av_>       │ nomdmonddf nomdmonisw nomdmonddf nomdmonisw_____________________ │      
<av_> das issn witz oder?
<av_> befehl: dpkg-reconfiguer grub-pc
<av_> befehl: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<koegs> av_: 1. nächstes Mal bitte einen NoPaste-Service, 2. allgemeines Gequatsche gehört in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, 3. Danke
<innerand> veryhappy: Arch geht davon aus, dass man sich sein System selbst konfiguriert, demenstprechend gut ist dort auch dokumentiert wie man das machen muss damit es auch tut.
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: dann kann ich nur beitragen: 1) minimalsystem zurechtklopfen 2) dann xserver 3) dann desktopenvironment.
<av_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235824
<veryhappy> innerand: Wenn ich nicht ständig alle Paketnamen hätte eintragen müssen, die ich installieren will, manche Software hätte sogar selber kompilieren müssen, die es bei Ubuntu normalerweise gibt und mein System nicht einfach mal so nach einem Update ohne fehlerhafte Benutzung zum Beispiel durch pacman -Sy nicht mehr benutzbar war bis zur Wiederherstellung hätte ich Arch weiter benutzt.
<veryhappy> innerand: alles klar? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> veryhappy: wenn man bei 3) dann openbox oder so was zieht, klappt das auch. die "grossen" DEs sind eben durch ihre unterbauverzahnung für die vorgehensweise wohl nicht so recht geeignet, aber wie gesagt... alles erfahrungswerte.
<av_> xfce4!
<av_> :)
<veryhappy> Nun gut, also: das wichtigste ist mir jetzt nur, dass ich mein System entweder wiederherstelle oder neu installiere, um WPA_Supplicant wieder benutzbar zu machen.
<veryhappy> Wenn jetzt noch jemand was schreiben möchte, dann bitte schnell, ich geh gleich zum Strand an der Ostsee.
<LetoThe2nd> nö, viel spass da.
<veryhappy> OK. Dann versuche ich das Problem selber zu lösen.
<veryhappy> Danke erstmal. Bis später.
<Emi_> hallo, ich kann mein ubuntu nicht hochfahren, nachdem ich firefox deinstalliert und wieder installieren wollte. kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, definiere "nicht mehr hochfahren".
<Emi_> also ich kann mich nicht mal einloggen, er zeigt nur den bildschirm mit der ubuntu schrift und 'im prozess' befinden-punkte
<Emi_> verstehst du was ich meine?
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, Punkte bewegen sich?
<Emi_> ja aber fährt einfach nicht hoch
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, sitzt du gerade an einem anderen Rechner?
<Emi_> ja
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, frei heraus, druekc mal c auf der Tastatur.
<Emi_> ok hab ich gemacht
<Emi_> passiert nichts
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, okay. Ist nur Ubuntu auf dem Rechner?
<Emi_> hey robert, ich hab auch noch windows drauf
<Emi_> das problem hat mit firefox angefangen, mein firefox hat nicht mehr mit dem internet verbunden und dann hab ich es deinstalliert, anschließend wollte ich es installieren, aber das konnte er irgendwie nicht. dann habe ich es runtergefahren und es fuhr nicht mehr hoch.
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, okay, drueck mal esc.
<Emi_> ok
<Emi_> soll ich mal sagen, was da steht?
<nagetier> wenn es jugendfrei ist
<Emi_> also alles was fail ist: Send an event to indicate plymouth is up
<Emi_> Fail: LightDM Display Manager
<Emi_> Fail: CPU interrupts balancing daemon
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, ahm...was hat sich denn alles deinstalliert mit Firefox?
<Emi_> und auch fail ist: CUPS printing spooler/server
<Emi_> keine ahnung...er hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass sich ein paar programme deinstallieren werden, aber darunter war z.b. cheese oder so (zum foto machen) deshalb hab ich es mir nicht so genau angesehen
<Emi_> scheiße
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, Netzwerk ist fix angeschlossen?
<tiax> Hallo
<Emi_> nein w-lan
<cseipel> ok mädels es ist zwei für mein dritte welt problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/8142852/ ich krig keine logging einträge von netfilter(iptables) o.o
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<cseipel> irgendwas müsste doch in /var/log/message zu finden sein xD
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, ahm...Kabel moeglich?
<Emi_> robert ich habe gerade keins parat
<Emi_> geht es auch ohne?
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, jein, ich hab noch nie WLAN unter terminal eingerichtet.
<Emi_> können wir es trotzdem mal probieren, ich schau nochmal nach
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, also folgende Idee hatte ich: Startest die Kiste neu, im Boot Menu/Grub waehlst du "Advanced options for Ubuntu" und dort den receovery Eintrag.
<Emi_> ok
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, der wirft dich dann in eine root shell von der aus du Zugriff auf das gesamte System hast.
<Emi_> ok moment ich fahre ihn hoch und wähle dann aus
<Emi_> wähle ich root aus?
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, dort kannst du dann z.B. mit "apt-get install --reinstall lightdm" die Pakete neu installieren (Desktop am besten auch, je nachdem welchen du hattest).
<Emi_> robert root auswählen?zur
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, ja genau. Nur wirst du dafuer Netzwerk brauchen...am besten ins Wiki schauen dafuer, sorry.
<tiax> cseipel: guck mal in /var/log/kern.log
<nagetier> Robert_Zenz, ihr könntet auch in  /var/log/apt/ nachsehen, was deinstalliert wurde
<Emi_> aber chrome hab ich auch drauf, geht das denn nicht?
<Robert_Zenz> Emi_, oder du haelst dich an nagetier. *g*
<nagetier> Robert_Zenz, ne, mehr "input" könnte ich jetzt auch nicht geben :)
<Emi_> mir egal, hauptsache ihr lasst mich nicht allein mit meinem problem ;)
<cseipel> tiax, nichts was nach  netfilter aussieht auch wenn ich es provoziere das eine regel zutrifft xD
<nagetier>  /var/log/apt/history.log sollten die Pakete zu finden sein, welche im letzten Schritt deinstalliert wurden
<tiax> cseipel: probier halt mal sudo grep -i netfilter /var/log
<cseipel> ok :)
<tiax> cseipel: iptables logs kommen vom Kernel, d.h. Das ist die kern.* - Schiene bei syslog
<Emi_> ich hab ein kabel gefunden!!!
<Emi_> also was gebe ich nun ein?
<tiax> d.h. normalerweise /var/log/kern.log, falls Du nichts an rsyslog geändert hast
<nagetier> Emi_, halte es hoch :)
<cseipel> tiax, grep: /var/log: Ist ein Verzeichnis kommt da raus xD
<cseipel> tiax, nope hab ich nicht 
<tiax> cseipel: sorry, grep -ri statt grep -i
<Emi_> oh sorry, das kabel kann ich nicht anschließen, weil da mein jetziges laptop dranhängt, sollen wir es trotzdem probieren?
<tiax> was macht ihr denn da? Geht's WLAN nicht?
<Emi_> nagetier?
<Robert_Zenz> tiax, hab noch nie WLAN unter in einer root shell/recovery eingerichtet.
<cseipel> tiax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8142994/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tiax> Robert_Zenz: ist nicht schwer. Würde Euch das weiterhelfen?
<Robert_Zenz> tiax, ja, siehe Emi_ , Pakete muessen neu installiert werden.
<tiax> Robert_Zenz: bin leider erst mittendrin rein gekommen
<Robert_Zenz> tiax, macht nichts.
<cseipel> tiax, es sind einträge drin aber naja keine aufschlussreichen
<Emi_> tiax, robert und nagetier: ich hab so gar keine ahnung und das laptop was ich jetzt benutze ist mega langsam mit seiten öffnen
<tiax> cseipel: ja, da wird gar nichts geloggt von iptables. Hast Du das scipt auch ausgeführt? Pastebin bitte mal iptables -L
<nagetier> Emi_, wie bekommen deine Rechner ihre IP?
<Emi_> ich kann zumindest jetzt schon mal ein befehl eingeben, hilft das weiter?
<nagetier> Emi_, musst du das manuell einstellen oder werden die vom Router zugewiesen?
<Emi_> nagetier das weiß ich nicht, sorry ich kenn mich kaum aus mit solchen sachen
<tiax> für WLAN muss man nur folgendes in /etc/network/interfaces eintragen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8142997/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tiax> dabei andre Einträge für wlan0 löschen. Das sollte mit den meisten Konfigurationen gehen. Dann sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<cseipel> tiax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8143019/ ich seh gerade ich müsste vermutlich mal die log levels raushauen xD
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Emi_> kannst du mir schritt für schritt anweisungen geben, bin jetzt bei root shell
<nagetier> macht das lieber mit dem jetzt vorhandenen Kabel.. wenn die Pakete reinstalliert sind, dürfte man unter der GUI wieder auf das WLAN zugreifen können
<Emi_> aber mein router hat nur ein zugang und das benutze ich für das jetzige laptop, da es ohne kabel nicht funktioniert
<nagetier> Emi_, dein Router wird sich zusätzlich auch über WLAN verbinden können
<nagetier> Emi_, sende uns mal ein 'ifconfig' per paste
<tiax> sein Problem ist, dass es am Router nur einen LAN-Port gibt, an dem hängt die Kiste, mit der er im IRC ist
<nagetier> !paste > Emi_ 
<kubine> Emi_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nagetier> tiax, ah, mag sein
<cseipel> tiax, seltsam ich merke gerade bei rc.local stehen gar keine log level mehr drin und neustart half auch nicht o.o kann es sein das log immer logel level 7 ist xD?
<Emi_> aber woher bekomme ich denn die info, die ich da eingeben soll?
<Emi_> das ist echt lieb von euch, danke...also alles sehr idiotensicher erklären bitte ;)
<nagetier> Emi_, du kannst den "Problemfall" nicht mehr per Kabel anschließen, weil am Router keine Anschlüsse mehr frei sind?
<Emi_> nagetier ja
<Emi_> aber ich konnte die probleme an meinem 'problemfall' bisher auch ohne kabel beheben??
<tiax> cseipel: nein, Du hast nämlich laut iptables -L log level warning, das ist 4
<nagetier> Emi_, kommst du den auf dem per WLAN ins Netz?
<nagetier> n
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe auf einem alten Notebook mit Broadcom Wlan Inteface Xubuntu installiert. Wie erwartet funktioniert das Wlan nicht. Treiber müssen nachinstalliert werden. Laut Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx heist es, dass ab Oneiric Ocelot zuerst bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source  deinstalliert werden muss und danach b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer installiert werden muss. Das habe ich geta
<Lembert> n, leider war dann mein eth0 Netzwerk weg und wlan funktionierte trotzdem nicht. Jetzt hab ich xubuntu nochmal neu installiert. Wie kann ich das Wlan Problem nochmal anpacken? :)
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Emi_> nagetier_ ja normalerweise schon, hab ja auch noch chrome drauf gehabt
<nagetier> Emi_, sende mal ein 'ping heise.de'
<cseipel> tiax, ah ok :) dann passt das ja zumindest vom level xD
<nagetier> !tab > Emi_ 
<cseipel> tiax, nur ich hab immer noch keine einträge :(
<kubine> Emi_: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<Emi_> nagetier_ein was? und wie?
<cseipel> muss ich vielleicht irgendwas auf ubuntu zusätzlich installieren um mit iptables loggen zu können?
<nagetier> Emi_, das gibst du in der Konsole ein, in der du dich befindest, nehme ich jedenfalls an
<Emi_> ok
<Emi_> Nagetier: befehl nicht gefunden
<tiax> cseipel: normalerweise nicht. Bin leider kein Experte mit iptables, verwende immer ufw für sowas, da geht's
<cseipel> hmmm xD
<Emi_> nagetier: soll das auch mit anführungsstrichen sein?
<nagetier> Emi_, nein
<Emi_> ok dann sagt er mir unknown host heise.de
<nagetier> ahja
<cseipel> tiax, trotzdem danke :)
<nagetier> Emi_, das ist schade, dann werdet ihr WLAN einrichten müssen
<Emi_> nagetier_und wie mach ich das?
<nagetier> Emi_, da bin ich auch leider raus, da ich das auch kaum gemacht habe
<Emi_> scheisse
<nagetier> wird sich schon jemand finden ;)
<Emi_> kann jemand von euch wlan einrichten?
<tiax> Emi_: keine sorge, ist nicht schwer. Kannst Du mit nano umgehen?
<Emi_> hallo tiax_ne leider nicht
<nagetier> Emi_, kein Smartphone im Haus, mit dem du hier im IRC sein könntest?
<Emi_> Nagetier: ein ipod, ich kann es mal versuchen
<nagetier> Emi_, wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit.. oder ihr kloppt die WLAN-Konfig mal eben ein :)
<nagetier> sehr schön
<Emi_> hehe
<nagetier> Emi_, dann könntest den IRC-Desktop abklemmen und "den FAll" über Kabel anschließen
<Emi__> Hallo
<nagetier> Emi__, ^
<Emi__> Hallo naget. Was soll ich jetzt eingeben?
<nagetier> Emi__, du hast den Rechner, der nicht mehr vollständig bootet, pder Kabel am Router?
<nagetier> *per
<Emi__> Mit iPod ist bisschen schwierig sorry für die Verzögerung 
<nagetier> Emi__, kein Problem
 * nagetier hat ein 3" Phone 
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe auf einem alten Notebook mit Broadcom Wlan Inteface Xubuntu installiert. Wie erwartet funktioniert das Wlan nicht. Treiber müssen nachinstalliert werden. Laut Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx heist es, dass ab Oneiric Ocelot zuerst bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source  deinstalliert werden muss und danach b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer installiert werden muss. Das habe ich geta
<Lembert> n, leider war dann mein eth0 Netzwerk weg und wlan funktionierte trotzdem nicht. Jetzt hab ich xubuntu nochmal neu installiert. Wie kann ich das Wlan Problem nochmal anpacken? :)
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Emi_> Nagetier?
<nagetier> Hallo Emi_ 
<nagetier> Emi__, du hast den Rechner, der nicht mehr vollständig bootet, pder Kabel am Router?
<nagetier> grr
<nagetier> Emi_,
<nagetier> *per
<nagetier> verflucht, ich brauche mehr Übung :)
<Emi_> Ach scheisse
<nagetier> Wasn?
<nagetier> Emi_, was ist denn los, was machst du da gerade?
<emi__> nagetier. sorry mein ipod macht das nicht mit
<emi__> hab mich jetzt wieder mit dem alten rechner über kabel verbunden, damit ich dir schreiben kann
<nagetier> emi__, ok, dann müsst ihr das WLAN einrichten
<dasjoe> Lembert: welchen Chip hast du denn?
<emi__> nagetier: du weiß nicht wie ich das machen kann?
<nagetier> emi__, nicht wirklich genau
<emi__> ok ich frag mal nochmal an:
<emi__> kann mir jemand mit wlan einrichten helfen?
<tiax> emi__: gib mal ein: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<nagetier> tiax, danke
<tiax> dann kommst Du im Texteditor nano raus, mit dem bearbeiten wir die Netzwerkeinstellungen
<emi__> tiax: ok
<emi__> er sagt 
<tiax> emi__: die Datei sollte leer sein bis auf 3 Zeilen?
<emi__> speicherzugriffsfehler
<tiax> äh..
<tiax> Du scheinst größere Probleme zu haben als fehlendes WLAN :)
<nagetier> :)
<emi__> óh neieeeinnn
<tiax> was ist eigentlich Dein ursprüngliches Problem?
<emi__> ihr findet das lustig? ich krieg die krise 
<emi__> tiax: heeh
<tiax> Ich sag mal, wenn nano, ein wirklich einfaches Programm, nicht mehr geht, ist einiges im argen mit der Installation
<emi__> also tiax: ich hab firefox deinstalliert, weil er nicht mehr verbunden hat mit dem internet. zusammen mit firefox scheint er auch ein paar - ca. 5 programme - deinstalliert zu haben. also ich habe es deinstalliert, um es wieder zu installieren und dann konnte ich meinen rechner nicht mehr hochfahren
<emi__> tiax: und installieren wollte er es nicht mehr aufgrund von problemen? 
<emi__> wörtlich kann ich das nicht mehr wiedergeben, was da stand
<tiax> emi__: unter den gegebenen Schwierigkeiten sind wir langsam am Punkt angelagt, an dem Neuinstallation schneller ginge
<emi__> tiax: wie soll ich das machen?
<tiax> wenn Du eine Installations-CD oder nen Stick hast, kannst Du damit erst ein Backup deines Heimverzeichnisses machen, auf nen Stick oder so
<emi__> ich wollte ja sowieso ubuntu 14...drauf haben :)=
<tiax> dann das  Installationsprogramm starten
<tiax> ja dann… prima Gelegenheit ;-)
<tiax> erst ein Backup! 
<emi__> also auf einem stick habe ich das nicht mehr ... hier
<tiax> naja ist ja kein Problem, Du musst nur auf ubuntu.com das ISO runter laden und den Anleitungen folgen, es auf nen Stick zu bringen
<emi__> wie mach ich das backup? du meinst sämtliche dateien auf eine festplatte speichern?
<tiax> Ja, die aus dem Heimverzeichnis
<tiax> und falls Du sonst wo noch was hin getan hast
<emi__> aber das ist ja ne menge, ich weiß gar nicht ob ich das auf meine externe festplatte gespeichert bekomme
<tiax> ohje, machst Du nie Backups?
<tiax> Was, wenn Deine Festplatte kaputt ginge? D:
<emi__> selten :)
<emi__> horror :)
<nagetier> :)
<tiax> mei weißt, wir könnten jetzt schon ne Menge Kopfstände machen, um den Platteninhalt beizubehalten und drum herum zu installieren
<emi__> ihr zwei findet das wirklich lustig, gut das macht mir mut
<tiax> oder Du leistest Dir mal ne größere externe Platte für Backups :)
<nagetier> emi__, du doch auch 
<emi__> ich weiß nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen soll
<tiax> na, also keine Backups zu haben von ALLEN Daten ist sicher irgendwann Grund zu weinen :)
<emi__> aaaaaahhhh ok
<tiax> wenn man dafür nen eigenen Datenträger hat, kann man das auch ganz leicht automatisieren, z.B. einmal am Tag ALLES, was sich geändert hat
<tiax> Das wäre doch ein Grund zu lachen, wenn man sowas hätte ;-) Und zum ruhig-Schlafen…
<emi__> tja da schein ich mich wohl nicht auszukennen
<emi__> ja auf jeden fall
<emi__> ok und was machen wir nun?
<emi__> das kann ja auch stunden dauern oder nicht?
<tiax> also um bestehende Daten, von denen es kein Backup gibt, herum das System neu zu installieren ist schon bissi heikel
<nagetier> emi__, wo liegen denn deine wichtigen Daten? alle unter /home/ ?
<emi__> ja ich denk mal
<nagetier> es nicht wirklich zu wissen ist riskant, oder sie sind die eh nicht wichtig
<tiax> also um woanders ein Depo für wichtige Daten anzulegen, hätte man die Absicht dazu und das Root-Passwort gebraucht
<emi__> doch ich glaub die sind auf home
<emi__> zählt zu home auch desktop?
<tiax> jo
<emi__> ok dann home
<emi__> ich hab ne externe, weiß aber nicht, wie viel platz drauf ist. wir könnten es versuchen
<nagetier> emi__, ist /home eine eigene Partition?
<emi__> aber wie lange dauert denn dann so etwas?
<nagetier> emi__, dazu muss man die Datenmasse wissen, und wie die übertragen werden sollen
<emi__> home? eigene? wie weiß ich das? macht euch jetzt bitte nicht lustig ;)
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> df -h bitte mal in die Konsole eingeben
<tiax> hm, USB 2.0 vorausgesetzt, (Datenmenge in MB)/20/60 Minuten
<tiax> sudo du -hs /home wäre aussagekräftiger
<emi__> hab ich gemacht 
<emi__> tiax: speicherzugriffsfehler sagt er mir
<tiax> ohje
<nagetier> emi__, sorry, 'du -h /home' bitte eingeben
<tiax> das ist echt im Eimer
<emi__> nagetier: habe ich gemacht, welche infos soll ich dir geben? das sind ein paar
<tiax> Moment, jetzt geht's?
<emi__> da kommt 4, OK
<emi__> also 4, OK /home
<nagetier> emi__, du kannst uns die letze Zeile geben, da steht wie viel Daten in /home liegen.. hier sieht es so aus.. "205M	/home/"
<emi__> unter du -hs /home kommt: 4, OK   /home
<nagetier> hm
<emi__> unter df -h kommen mehr infos: z.b. /dev/sda3 größe 37G usw.
<emi__> hilft euch das?
<emi__> oder udev größe 2,0 G
<tiax> ich nehme an, das heißt 4,0K /home? Also Vier komma Null? Scheint als hättest Du keine Berechtigung. Mit sudo gibt's Speicherzugriffsfehler
<nagetier> gibt es dort ein /home ?
<emi__> nein 
<tiax> mann, das wird ja noch spannend, bald brauchen wir ne live-cd
<emi__> scheisse, ich wollte doch nur firefox deinstallieren
<nagetier> emi__, du musst da künfig ungedingt genauer lesen was genau deinstalliert werden soll
<nagetier> *t
<emi__> ja ich bin da bisschen blauäugig
<emi__> und mach einfach
<nagetier> man *unbedingt
<emi__> sorry
<nagetier> kann vorkommen
<tiax> ja das Theater hier wird wohl schon ne Lehre sein :D
<emi__> habt ihr ne idee wie wir weiterverfahren können?
<emi__> tiax: ja ja
<tiax> nächster Plan wäre das Herunterladen des Ubuntu ISOs von ubuntu.com
<nagetier> man könnte jetzt unter /var/log/apt/history.log genau nachsehen welche Pakete gelöscht wurden, diese dann auf dem Rechner mit Internetzugang laden und per USB-Stick auf den anderen Rechner übertragen und nachinstallieren
<emi__> ok moment 
<tiax> dann brauchst Du einen Stick, auf den Du das aufspielen kannst. Das ganze Backup-Machen, Daten nachgucken usw wäre von dort etwas einfacher
<emi__> er sagt mir: keine berechtigung
<nagetier> emi__, sorry, 'sudo nano /var/log/apt/history.log'
<tiax> Speicherzugriffsfehler ;-)
<nagetier> glaube uch
<nagetier> a
<emi__> ja speicherzugriffsfehler
<nagetier> tiax, sollte man da nicht vorerst mal ein memtest fahren?
<nagetier> sieht mir nicht nach einem SW Problem aus
<nagetier> emi__, versuche mal 'sudo cat /var/log/apt/history.log'
<tiax> nagetier: naja es stürzt wohl net nano ab sondern eher sudo. Wer weiß, was DA fehlt
<tiax> zur Sicherheit wär's aber klug, ja
<emi__> ok
<emi__> dreimal dürft ihr raten was er mir sagt :(
<nagetier> dachte es mir
<tiax> Du hast nicht zufällig mal ein Root-Kennwort gesetzt?
<emi__> ich find es aber gut, dass ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt, als mir zu helfen :D
<tiax> (wenn Du es nicht weißt, dann vermutlich nicht)
<nagetier> sag es lieber, wobei es voraussehbar ist
<emi__> ich hab so etwas nie gemacht
<emi__> vielleicht die person, die es installiert hat, aber glaub nicht
<tiax> was hast Du drauf? Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu…?
<emi__> ubuntu
<tiax> links die Leiste mit Icons und oben das Menü?
<emi__> ja
<tiax> gut
<tiax> wenn Du folgendes eingibst, kommt dann eine Ausgabe? grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<emi__> moment, mir ist gerade im backofen was angebrannt
<emi__> jetzt bin ich da
<emi__> oh ne menge
<emi__> flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr.. usw.
<tiax> Ja inhalt ist egal. Solange da mal mittendrin "lm" steht
<emi__> lm steht rot drin
<tiax> gut
<tiax> das heißt, Du hast eine 64bit-CPU
<emi__> ok
<tiax> also für unser weiteres Vorgehen ohne zu viel Herumzuwurschteln brauchst Du drei Dinge
<emi__> ok
<tiax> 1. von ubuntu.com das ISO für Ubuntu 14.04 mit 64bit 2. einen USB-Stick, mindestens 1 GB 3. Ausreichend Platz für Backups
<emi__> ok
<emi__> usb stick hab ich 
<emi__> ausreichend platz werden wir dann sehen, wieviel platz auf meiner externen noch ist
<tiax> kannst Du Die nicht hier anstecken?
<tiax> also ich sag mal, für <100 Euro gibt's 3 TB bei Amazon oder Mediamarkt
<emi__> doch, aber ich hab nur einen usb zugang und da steckt die maus dran, wenn ich die rausziehen, kann ich das touchpad nicht benutzen und so auch meine festplatte nicht öffnen
<emi__> das ist ein uralter kranker laptop
<emi__> ja schon klar ;) aber ich hab i´mmerhin eine mit 500 GB
<emi__> aber da ist das backup von vor über einem jahr drauf
<tiax> und weil's alte drauf hast, kannst Du das neue jetzt net drauf ziehen? ALso Schritt 1 mit dem neuen Ubuntu wird sein, vernünftige Backups einzustellen ;-)
<tiax> da ist ein Programm dabei was man jeden Tag automatisch laufen lassen kann, das macht das dann alles und sichert nur die Unterschiede
<emi__> oh das brauch ich!!!!
<tiax> man kann auch verschiedene alte Versionen von unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten wiederherstellen usw
<emi__> also da ist noch platz drauf, ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie viel
<tiax> kannst sie ja mal an den andren Laptop anstecken und dort nachsehen
<tiax> der Befehl lautet df -h
<emi__> da kommt die gleiche info, wie vorhin
<emi__> also er zeigt größe 37 G usw.
<emi__> ach so du meinst an den, den ich gerade benutze, der hat aber windows drauf
<nagetier> emi__, dann sieh doch da nach wie viel Platz auf der externen HDD noch ist
<nagetier> .. wobei die dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch ein NTFS haben wird
<emi__> das problem ist mit diesem scheiss alten laptop kann ich das touchpad nicht bewegen und die maus blockiert den einzigen usb-zugang
<nagetier> was es nicht leichter macht für Linux eine Sicherung zu machen.. aber das bekommt man schon hin
<nagetier> emi__, und das, das neu installiert werden soll, hat auch nur einen?
<emi__> oh moment
<emi__> sorry hab hinten noch eins gefunden .)
<nagetier> :)
<emi__> also ich warte, mega langsam 
<nagetier> emi__, dann wird das auch noch USB1.1 sein *vermut*
<emi__> also ich hab noch 186 GB, hoffentlich reicht  das. die meisten sind die gleichen dateien, wie schon auf der Externen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich das aktuallisiere
<emi__> huhu?
<nagetier> emi__, sicherer wäre wohl die alle nochmal zu übertragen.. wenn's passt
<emi__> ja ich weiß nicht, ob es drauf passt. aber wir können es ja zumindest probieren oder nicht? 
<nagetier> emi__, ein 'du -h /home' gab 4k in der letzten Zeile aus?
<emi__> ja
<emi__> 4, OK
<emi__> lade ich das hier runter: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ubuntu-64-Bit_42589318.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP (at www.chip.de)
<nagetier> emi__, brich das ab
<emi__> ok
<nagetier> emi__, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> emi__, wie groß ist denn die gesamte Platte im Problemfall?
<emi__> die gesamt explatte ist 500 GB
<nagetier> emi__, .. wobei, boote in die GUI der Live-Version und sichere deine Daten, vorher kann man nicht weiter machen
<emi__> belegt sind aber schon 280 GB
<emi__> nagetier: was??
<emi__> :D
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> emi__, du lädst gerade eine Version, die sich starten sowie auch installieren lässt..
<nagetier> .. die booten, dann die Externe anklemmen und die Daten, die dir wichtig sind, auch diese schieben
<nagetier> *auf
<nagetier> aber vorerst müssen wir den Stick erstellen
<emi__> ok ich lade jetzt runter, dann stöpsle ich die externe an mein anderes laptop und schiebe dann die dateien, richtig?
<emi__> ok, kann ubuntu 14 nicht auch gleich auf die externe speichern? dann spar ich mir den stick?
<nagetier> emi__, das wird so nicht funktionieren, da du dann komplett auf der Konsole arbeiten müsstest.. mache das lieber in der GUI
<nagetier> emi__, nein, das klappt nicht
<emi__> und ich hab auch noch auf der externen eine datei, die nennt sich 'ubuntu one', ist das irritierend? soll ich die löschen? 
<nagetier> emi__, die kannst du löschen und jeder Zeit wieder neu aus dem Netz laden.. glaube ich jedenfalss, kann sein das ubuntu One eingestellt wurde.. aber wenn du dich fragst, ob du die noch brauchst.. kannst die auch löschen oder drauf lassen, dürfte ja nicht viel Platz benötigen
<nagetier> die stört nicht, lass sie da
<emi__> ok, aber mein usb-stick hat gerade 900 MB, mist, ich finde die andere nicht!
<nagetier> emi__, wie groß ist denn das 64bit ISO?
<emi__> 981 MB
<nagetier> der Stick würde eh komplett überschrieben
<emi__> ich probiers mal
<nagetier> was?
<nagetier> du kannst das ISO nicht einfach auf den Stick kopieren
<emi__> ob es auf den stick passt probier ich mal
<nagetier> emi__, lass es
<nagetier> emi__, du bist unter Windows?
<emi__> ja
<nagetier> ok
<emi__> ok du meinst also, ich kann es nicht auf die externe festplatte speichern und dann damit öffnen? warum nicht?
<nagetier> emi__, weil die damit nicht startbar wäre
<nagetier> emi__, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<kubine> Title: How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> emi__, lade dir dieses Tool - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<kubine> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<nagetier> gehe dann vor wie im Link zuvor beschrieben
<emi__> und wo soll ich das abspeichern, auf dem usb?
<nagetier> dort steht allerdings auch man solle ein 2GB großen verwenden.. schau mal ob deine ISO passt
<nagetier> emi__, ne, lass das ISO auf der Platte
<nagetier> egal auf welcher
<emi__> ok was ist eigentlich ne iso? ;)
<nagetier> dann wählke im Tool dieses aus und lass den Stick erstellen.. der kopiert dann das ISO auf eine Art auf den Stick, dass er sich booten lässt
<nagetier> emi__, ein Abbild.. welches sich auf ein Startmedium bringen lässt
<emi__> ok 5 min
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> emi__, dann lass uns das mal witer durchdenken.. du wirst diesen Stick dann booten (wenn das überhaupt von dem alten Rechner aus funktioniert) .. dann muss an dem deine externe HDD, dann müssen deine wichtigen Daten auf diese
<nagetier> emi__, bin aber vorerst raus.. mache das erst mal, Ubuntu werden wir heute eh nicht mehr neu installiert bekommen
<nagetier> ich vermute auch, dass der Stick zu klein sein wird
<nagetier> dann könntest die ISO auch auf eine DVD brennen
<nagetier> oder halt ein Stick ab 2GB verwenden
<emi__> danke dir nagetier
<emi__> ich bin auch so ko
<nagetier> emi__, Gerne, das kopieren würde eh recht lange dauern.. und die Installation müsste man auch durcharbeiten
<nagetier> emi__, kleine Nachtlektüre ;) - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> aber da wird dir auch gerne hier geholfen
<emi__> vielen dank
<emi__> :(
<cseipel> tiax, mit sudo iptables -I INPUT 5 -m limit --limit 5/min -j LOG --log-prefix "iptables denied: " --log-level 7 bekomme ich einträge in die kern.log xD also muss ich ja irgendwas mit meinen eigenen regeln falsch machen :(
<nagetier> emi__, alles gut, bist ja auf dem Weg dein 14.04 zu bekommen.. nur achte darauf wirklich alle Daten zu sichern :)
<emi__> ok mache ich, voll lieb. danke!
<nagetier> :) Gute Nacht
<emi__> dir auch :)
<roteiro> hallo, ich habe hier ne Datei, die irgendwie korrupt zu sein scheint, ls -la gibt mir nur folgendes aus:
<roteiro> -????????? ? ?         ?          ?            ? global-messages-db.sqlite-journal
<roteiro> wie kann ich das beheben und deutet das eventuell auf ein Hardwareproblem mit der Festplatte hin?
<jokrebel> roteiro: Wo liegt die? Und weist Du wer oder was sie erstellt hat?
<roteiro> das ist aus meinem Thunderbird-Profil, liegt auf einer NTFFS-Partition
<jokrebel> roteiro: Die liegt auf NTFS weil? Nutzt Du Thunderbird vielleicht gleichzeitig auch über Windows?
<roteiro> ja, habe mal eine zeitlang das gleiche Profil unter Windows und Ubuntu benutzt, ich vermute aber, das dieses Profil noch nie vom Windows-Thunderbird angefasst wurde
<jokrebel> soso
<roteiro> die Datei ist nicht wichtig, bin nur drüber gestolpert, weil mein Backup-Programm sich beschwert hat und jetzt frage ich mich, ob mit meiner HDD etwas nicht stimmt
<tiax> roteiro: sieht eher nach Problem im Dateisystem aus. das kann durchaus vorkommen bei schreibendem Zugriff auf ntfs unter linux
<tiax> ggf. mal chkdsk unter windows drüber laufen lassen
<tiax> ob Deine Platte Probleme hat kannst Du zB über S.M.A.R.T. auslesen
<tiax> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiax> mal ne eigene Frage: Hat die Gnome-Shell immer compositing aktiviert? Kann man das überprüfen?
<tiax> ich habe Schwierigkeiten auf nem Desktop, Fenster hinterlassen beim Verschieben Spuren auf dem Hintergrund und das Terminal ist nicht transparent
<roteiro> ok, dann prüfe ich mal mit chkdsk unter windows, danke
<roteiro> tiax: chkdsk hats behoben, danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-26
<LupusE> g'morgen
<blabla`> Guten Morgen
<oberling> wie oft wird eigentlich so im durchschnitt an den signaturen der de.archive.ubuntu.com-repos rumgespielt?
<dadrc> Mindestens, wenn der Key abläuft
<oberling> oder liegt es an meinen installationen, dass ich inzwischen mehr als einmal die woche signaturfehler bekomme, die nach ein paar minuten bis stunden wieder weg sind?
<oberling> dadrc: das erscheint sinnvoll...
<dadrc> joa, mehrmals in der Woche ist eher nicht normal. Eventuell Probleme mit dem Mirror.
<oberling> (installationen hier bewusst die mehrzahl - es handelt sich konkret um drei rechner)
<dadrc> oberling, kannst ja mal einen anderen Mirror testen, ob das da auch auftritt
<dadrc> Whttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors ← da wären ein paar alternativen
<kubine> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<oberling> bin ich gerade dabei, einzustellen - danke :)
<oberling> vertraue ich mich mal der rwth aachen an - mal gucken, was die dahingehend machen
<napterk__> hi wollte gereade kde mit "apt-get --purge autoremove kubuntu-desktop " entfernen, doch all die dazugehörigen Programm der KDE Umgebung wurden nicht entfernt?
<mrkramps> diese paket sind dann möglicherweise nicht als "automatisch installiert" markiert
<leszek> napterk__: du kannst alternativ einfach mal kdelibs5-data entfernen und dann ein autoremove aufrufen, das sollte eigentlich restlos alles zu kde gehörige entfernen
<senden9> Oder sie werden noch von anderen, manuell installierten Paketen benötigt.
<napterk__> mrkramps, ja jetzt wir schon mehr entfernt
<dreamon> Hab hier von einem Kumpel eine Kiste. Update auf von 12.04 auf 14.04.1 hat er gemacht. Nach dem einloggen kommen keine Panel nur das Hintergrundbild. Das unter gnome-session-fallback so genau so unter dem Ubuntu standard Desktop so. Woran könnte es liegen. Updates sind alle drauf.
<Skorpz> Hallo, wie kann ich den bei meiner Nvidia Graka sehen wie stark der kühler zur zeit ausgenutzt wird?
<Skorpz> Und gibt es einen Stresstest unter Linux der mir während des Tests die Graka Temperatur anzeigt?
<k1l_> dreamon: versuch mal den guest account ob da alles top ist. wenn ja: usersetting, wenn nein: dann mal treiber etc angucken
<dreamon> Er hat eine Radeon Grafikkarte von ATI. Da es unter 14.04.1 kein Jockey mehr gibt weiß ich nicht wie ich die Grafikkarte ohne Prop.Treiber starten könnte. Bzw. ob der überhaupt installiert ist
<LetoThe2nd> Skorpz: bisschen inspiration http://askubuntu.com/questions/34449/how-to-see-the-video-card-temperature-nvidia-ati-intel
<kubine> Title: How to see the Video Card Temperature (Nvidia, ATI, Intel...) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> dreamon: naja, fglrx ist der treiber, so heisst auch das paket.
<dreamon> k1l_, Unter guest das gleiche Proble.. nur hintergrund und mauszeiger
<dreamon> k1l_, Dann kicke ich mal den fglrx falls er da ist.
<dreamon> fglrx fglrx-amdcccle entfernt er gerade
<dreamon> k1l_, Danke. Die Oberfläche ist zurück. Frage warum ist das so. Dachte immer ein Treiberproblem führt zu einen schwarzen Bildschirm?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nicht grundsätzlich, nein.
<jokrebel> dreamon: können schon auch mal die Icons fehlen oder das Panel oder der Mauszeiger...
<k1l_> dreamon: wenn nur z.b. die 3d unterstützung nicht klappt startet dann compiz nicht und man hat nur hintergrund und maus.
<dreamon> k1l_, Im gnome-session-fallback hab ich metacity gewählt, kein Compiz. Aber selbst da scheint er 3D Unterstützung zu verwenden.
<k1l_> yep
<dreamon> Demnach leben ohne 3D support?
<dreamon> Die Grafikkarte ist schon etwas älter Radeon3000
<mrkramps> dreamon, die composting-erweiterung von metacity kannst du auch deaktivieren
<k1l_> nee. aber schienbar wird die vom amd treiber nicht mehr unterstützt. aber der freie treiber kann mit der umgehen
<dreamon> Ich liebe die freien Treiber, ohne die wär ich schon oft doof dagestanden :)
<dreamon> Wenn uname i686 athlon anzeigt, ist es dann ein 64Bit Ubuntu?
<tiax> nein
<tiax> das wäre amd64
<k1l_> x86_64 ist 64bit
<tiax> oder das, ja
<dreamon> danke!
<tiax> Ich habe derzeit Schwierigkeiten auf nem Laptop mit gnome-shell. Beim Verschieben von Fenstern bleiben Reste (tearing) und das Terminal ist nicht transparent. Scheint kein compositing zu haben. Kann man das da aktivieren?
<dreamon> Hatte mich gewundert weil ich Virtualbox ein i386 oder AMD64 wählen konnte und uname zeigt i686 ..
<k1l_> tiax: guck mal ob der treiber da richtig läuft und 3d geht
<tiax> k1l_: unter compiz geht's
<tiax> dreamon: wenn Deine CPU die Virtualisierungserweiterungen und ne 64bit-Architektur hat,  kannst Du auch unter nem 32bit-Host nen 64bit-Guest laufen lassen, kein Problem
<veryhappy> Hey Leute, mein /etc/kde4 Ordner ist leer, obwohl ich KDE benutze, ist das noch normal? Ubuntu 14.04.1 x64 Danke
<LetoThe2nd> "ja"
 * LetoThe2nd betrachtet sich selbst einfach mal als "normalfall"
<veryhappy> lol
<veryhappy> ich wollte ein Startscript bauen für syndaemon.
<veryhappy> Dieses soll mit KDM starten.
<Skorpz> Hallo, meine Grafikkarte schaltet bei 63-68 Grad einfach ab, der kühler steht dauerhaft auf 26%. Woran könnte das liegen? Könnte die Graka Kaputt sein?
<mrkramps> ja
<Skorpz> Ist dann sicher oder könnte es auch wo anders dran liegen?
<stevieh> staub im lüfter?
<k1l_> ich würde mal gucken ob das mit der graka bekannt ist
<k1l_> nutzt du den nvidia trieber oder den freien?
<testdr> ohne Angabe der Graka(genauer Typ) ist das alles geraten
<mrkramps> k1l_, wie kommst du darauf, dass es eine nvidia-grafikkarte ist?
<k1l_> mrkramps: ich meine er war schon mit nvidia graka problemen hier
<Skorpz> Also das ist die Nvidia Geforce 550 TI von 3D Club, Ich nutze den Nvidia Graka Treiber. Gleiches Problemm tritt auch unter Windows 7 auf.
<testdr> Skorpz: Du schaust auch brav mit nvidia-settings nach? So Temperatur, Taktrate etc.? Und dann, hast Du wirklich schon den Rechner aufgemacht und mal mit extra Lüfter auf die Graka geblasen?
<k1l_> wenn das auch bei win so ist, dann würde ich auf staub im lüfter oder auf falsche steuerung der firmware der graka tippen
<Skorpz> Staub habe ich eben Entfernt, war aber fast nichts dran.
<mrkramps> Skorpz, welche version des nvidia-treibers?
<Skorpz> testdr: Mit einem Extra Lüfter habe ich noch nicht drauf geblassen, aber das Seitenteil von meinem Rechner habe ich im moment offen.
<Skorpz> mrkramps: Nvidia Setting version ist: 331.38
<mrkramps> Skorpz, und unter win7?
<Skorpz> mrkramps:  Unter Windows ist es der Aktuellste von Nvidia
<testdr> Skorpz: das mit dem extra Lüfter und kräftig auf den Graka-Kühle blasen ist auch nur der Test um zu sehen ob die Hardware an sich noch funktioniert - ansonsten wäre es dann Schrott, bzw. Reklamation wenn noch Garantie
<mrkramps> Skorpz, tritt das problem erst seit kurzem auf, oder handelt es sich um ein neues gerät?
<Skorpz> Die Grafikkarte habe ich schon Länger, doch vorher Lief sie einwandfrei, der fehler hat vor paar Monaten vereinzelt angefangen. Hatte mehrere Sachen ausprobiert, jedoch wird es mit der Zeit immer häufiger.
<stevieh> und der lüfter dreht gut?
<mrkramps> Skorpz, was genau heißt "hatte mehrere sachen ausprobiert"?
<Skorpz> Er dreht sich aufjedenfall, wie gut kann ich nciht sagen
<Skorpz> mrkramps:  Hatte RAM, CPU, Netzteil und Festplatten durchgetestet. Vorher tratt der Fehler nur unter Windows auf. Da unter meinem Linux die Graka nie so heiß wurde. Hab dann die Lüfter im Rechner noch umgebaut, da ich annahm das evntl die abluft vom CPU oder Netzteil die Graka zusätzlich auf heizt.
<mrkramps> Skorpz, andere treiberversionen getestet?
<Skorpz> Unter Linux nicht, Unter windows ja.
<Skorpz> Aber immer das Selbe.
<Skorpz> Im Ruhe zustand ist die immer so bei 30 Grad und steigt eigentlich auch nicht an, der Lüfter dreht aber auch nicht hoch wenn sie wärmer wird. Steht immer auf 26% egal wie warm oder kalt.
<testdr> Skorpz: noch mal! Hast Du nvidia-settings aufgerufen (unter Linux) und die thermal-settings kontrolliert? Irgendwas vielleicht verstellt für mehr power? Und wie testest Du den Ausfall unter Linux?
<Skorpz> Ich hab in Nvidia Setting nichts verstellt, Unter Linux Teste ich den ausfall mit einem Windows Benchmark über wine.
<Skorpz> Das benchmark heist FurMark Version 1.13.0
<Skorpz> heißt
<testdr> Skorpz: das ist ja das letzte - da spiele ich nicht mit.
<Skorpz> Ich weiß nicht wie ich Unter Linux die Graka so auslasten soll.
<testdr> Skorpz: na mit Spielen oder z.B. Programmen, die die Graka-GPU belasten wie z.B. blender-3d
<mrkramps> ich auch nicht, deswegen wundere ich mich über temperaturprobleme
<deem> Skorpz: renderbench ist ein benchmark für cpu und gpu
<deem> Skorpz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benchmarks
<kubine> Title: Benchmarks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> Skorpz, wird reden hier also von abstürzen unter volllast?
<Skorpz> mrkramps:  Ja 
<Skorpz> deem: Bei diesem Benchmark wird die Graka nicht wirklich warm, aber danke.
<testdr> Skorpz: was "stürzt" denn ab? Geht X11 nicht mehr?
<Skorpz> testdr: Der Monitor Schaltet sich komtplett ab, da die Graka wahrscheinlich garnichts mehr sendet.
<Skorpz> Ton bleibt auch hängen.
<holymoly> servus
<mrkramps> Skorpz, und was sagen die logdateien?
<holymoly> ich habe einen usb eingebunden und gemountet
<Skorpz> mrkramps:  Damit kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
<mrkramps> holymoly, einen "usb" gibt es nicht
<holymoly> nun möchte ich die zugriffsrechte auf diesen stick verändern
<testdr> jo - ich hab mindestens 6
<mrkramps> !Logdateien > Skorpz 
<kubine> Skorpz: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<holymoly> usb stick
<mrkramps> holymoly, mit welchen dateisystem?
<holymoly> so sehen die zugriffrechte aus
<holymoly> ubuntu
<holymoly> unix
<holymoly> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root ........
<holymoly> so nun möchte ich all darauf schreiben lesen und ausführen können
<testdr> holymoly: dann machst Du als root/mit-root-Rechten ein: chmod a+w Mount-Verzeichnis-Des-USB_Sticks
<holymoly> root ist der besitzer also loge ich mich als suso su ein
<holymoly> und geben dann chmod a+w ein
<holymoly> scheiss ja geht niocht
<mrkramps> eh, pfadangabe und so?
<testdr> holymoly: gib den genauen chmod-Befehl an, keine Abkürzungen!
<holymoly> jo befehl lautet
<testdr> holymoly: ansonsten lies das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<kubine> Title: chmod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holymoly> chmod a+rw /folder
<holymoly> als sudo
<holymoly> und geht nicht
<k1l_> holymoly: welches ubuntu mit welchem desktop ist das genau?
<geser> und was genau heißt "geht nicht"?
<holymoly> und geht nicht heißt ich kann die rechte nicht verändern
<testdr> holymoly: ich glaube Dir (fast) nicht, dass das Verzeichnis /folder wirklich das mit dem USB-Stick ist - wer legt so was im root-Verzeichnis an?
<holymoly> ubuntu wheezy
<k1l_> holymoly: ach komm. es gibt kein ubuntu wheezy. also ist es ein debian
<holymoly> ich habe den usb stick eingebunden
<holymoly> und der mount punkt soll bei diesem usb stick immer /foler sein
<geser> der USB-Stick wird wahrscheinlich FAT formatiert sein, dass kennt keine Rechte. Du musst beim Mount angeben, welche Rechte simuliert werden sollen
<holymoly> der usb sticke ist ext4 formatiert
<holymoly> aber ubuntu ist doch debian 
<k1l_> holymoly: um es kurz zu machen: bei ubuntu wird im desktop gvfs genutzt und das ist direkt für den user schreibbar.
<testdr> holymoly: wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung bei Deinem chmod Versuch auf den Ordner:  /folder
<holymoly> ich habe nur ein terminal
<k1l_> holymoly: nein ist es nicht. frag bitte in #debian oder #debian-de (oder wars #debian.de)
<holymoly> gibt keinen fehler aus
<testdr> holymoly: und was sagt ein:  ls  -ld  /folder
<sonotos> k1l_: #debian.de
<tiax> -R
<sonotos> hm gibts ja beide
<holymoly> ls -ld gibt drwxrwxrwx aus
<holymoly> aber ls -l  gibt drwxr-xr-x
<tiax> holymoly: Du hast nur die Rechte vom Ordner /folder geändert. Wenn Du die vom Inhalt auch ändern willst, musst Du sie rekursiv vergeben: sudo chmod -R a+rw /folder
<testdr> holymoly: ha ha - haste die Seite über chmod gelesen? Du änderst nur die Rechte des Top-Verzeichnisses und nicht darunter
<holymoly> lacht mich nicht aus :(
<holymoly> ich bin linux neuling :(
<Skorpz> mrkramps: Okay, ich weiß jetzt wo die Logs liegen, und wozu sie da sind. Aber ich verstehe die nicht. Und ich habe auch keine Ahnung wonach ich suchen soll.
<testdr> holymoly: deshalb ja der Link zu der ausführlichen (in Deutsch) Seite für chmod
<testdr> holymoly: wenn Du nur die Rechte eines Ordners veränderst, dann ändert das nichts an den Rechten der untergeordneten Ordner (bei einem Dateisystem wie z.B. ext4) - die bleiben dann immer noch z.B. auf nur-lesen, wenn sie so gesetzt wurden.
<holymoly> testdr aus diesem grund -R ? rekursiv ? das heißt also für alles was drunter kommt ?
<testdr> holymoly: Ja und Nein - nur wenn Du weißt was du machst und ob das gewollt ist, denn Du änderst damit alles was auf dem usb-Stick ist (d.h. die Zugriffsrechte)
<holymoly> "wenn du weißt was du machst" LOL .... weis ich ja nicht ^^
<testdr> holymoly: wenn jemand die Rechte extra so gesetzt hat, dann hat der sich (hoffentlich) dabei etwas gedacht
<holymoly> aber probier halt rum
<holymoly> also ich hab ein alten schrotthaufen dem ich ubuntu debian wheezy server mit saucy salamander draufgemacht hab
<holymoly> ich komme nur auf das terminal
<k1l_> holymoly: nochmal: wenn du ein debian hast frag doch die debian jungs was sie sich evtl dabei gedacht haben. bei ubuntu sind meistens mehr services voreingestellt
<holymoly> also keine gui
<k1l_> holymoly: was sagt "lsb_release -d"
<holymoly> gibt es ein befehl
<testdr> holymoly: wie? Du kommst nur auf ein Terminal? Bist Du im rescue-mode und alles ist nur-lesen ge-mounted?
<holymoly> um zu sehen was ich da laufen hab
<holymoly> k1 --- command not found
<k1l_> sicher, dass es "lsb_release -d" war?
<holymoly> ja
<holymoly> hab dein befehl kopiert
<k1l_> dann bist du hier falsch weil das kein ubuntu ist
<holymoly> :(
<holymoly> das ist ein eindeutiger fall von linux rassismus
<k1l_> sprich bitte mit dem support von dem, was du da installiert hast. aber hier vorzulügen es wäre ein ubuntu oder ein debian (was ja eh schon hier falsch ist) ist einfach nur kacke, weil eben alle lösungen von ubuntu nicht helfen werden.
<holymoly> ok
<stevieh> *lol*
<tiax> keine Sorge, holymoly, anderswo sind die Leute auch freundlicher. Nur nicht in #debian.de, also bleib da lieber auch raus.
<holymoly> wie sieht es mit linux mint aus ?
<stevieh> geht alles in ubuntu-offtopic *lol*
<k1l_> tiax: es ist ja nichmal ein debian. auch das hat lsb_release unterstützung
<tiax> Was nutzt Du denn für ein Linux? Das haben wir ja leider noch nicht rausgefunden bisher. Ist wohl weder Debian noch Ubuntu, noch Mint, was auf einem von beiden basiert
<tiax> wenn Du mal uname -a eingibst, bekommen wir vielleicht anhand des Kernels einen Hinweis
<holymoly> taix first things first .... -R war die lösung.
<holymoly> linux raspberry
<tiax> ja, genau, wie ich oben geschrieben habe :) Sonst änderst Du nur vom Hauptordner die Rechte, nicht vom Inhalt rekursiv
<tiax> nie gehört, bist Du Dir da sicher? 
<holymoly> jo
<tiax> woher?
<testdr> lol - er meint die Hardware..
<LetoThe2nd> tiax: ist n uralt-arm11-debian
<holymoly> ich hab heute angefangen wie das mit linux läuft... rechte usw 
<tiax> Also es gibt so einen Einplatinenrechner, den raspberryPi, hast Du so einen?
<LetoThe2nd> da läuft *sicher* kein ubuntu drauf, also hat sich die sache hier absolut erledigt.
<holymoly> ich blicke da nicht durch noch... auch wie das dann security technisch abläuft
<LetoThe2nd> bitte weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder sonst wo.
<k1l_> ok, da wir uns nun einig sind, dass es kein ubuntu ist können wir hier auch shcluss machen. danke
<LetoThe2nd> danke, ende der durchsage.
<holymoly> ok dann hab ich mal noch ne frage bezüglich übüntü
<holymoly> und zwar kennt ihr das problem ja mit der nsa
<holymoly> das ist ja auch der grund warum ich wechseln will
<holymoly> aber warum sollten in UBUNTU nich auch "unsaubere pakete" sein
<k1l_> holymoly: ubuntu ist open source. du kannst dir jedes paket angucken und den quellcode kontrollieren.
<holymoly> auch wenn die quellcode offen ist ... muss sich doch jemand erst den quellcode anschauen der das versteht
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly: kurzform: die sind da sicher auch drin, weil keiner den ganzen quellcode gegegeprüft hat.
<LetoThe2nd> das brauchen wir hier auch nicht weiter ausführen, weil es weder ubuntu-spezifisch, noch produktiv ist, und verschwörungstheorien gibts im restlichen netz auch schon genug.
<holymoly> leto bist du dann ein ubuntu nutzer
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly: das steh nicht zur debatte.
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly: jetzt freundlich, zum letzten mal: bitte beschränke dich auf dinge, die einen ubuntu bezug haben.
<reVerse> jemand da?
<tiax> 161 Personen
<reVerse> Gut, ich fang einfach mal an. Hab mein System gemounted in der recoveryumgebung auf /mnt. Würde gerne die ssh in der gemounteten umgebung nutzen und nicht auf dem recovery system. jemand ne ahnung wie ich das anstelle?
<reVerse> will paar sachen runterhauen, weils system nicht mehr hochkommt, und ich fürs boot.log zu dumm bin
<tiax> reVerse: hier findest Du die Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD – damit kommst Du in ein Terminal des auf der Platte installierten Systems
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<reVerse> perfekt, chroot.
<reVerse> * Asking all remaining processes to terminate...       ^[[80G
<reVerse>  * Starting configure network device^[[74G[ OK ]
<reVerse>  * Starting Send an event to indicate plymouth is up^[[74G[^[[31mfail^[[39;49m]
<reVerse>  * Starting Failsafe Boot Delay^[[74G[^[[31mfail^[[39;49m]
<reVerse> ^[[74G[ OK ]
<reVerse> ups. wird da jemand schlau aus dem log?
<tiax> ne, war zu viel und Du hast nicht dazu gesagt, was Du uns zeigen willst
<tiax> guck mal in's Topic, da ist ein Link für so nen Pastebin. Kopier's doch da rein und zeig den Link
<stevieh> und das zeigt man über pastebin
<reVerse> http://pastebin.com/LHC7NXxr
<kubine> Title: rting CUPS printing spooler/server^[[74G[ OK ] * Stopping device node and kern - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<reVerse> system kommt nicht mehr hoch.
<reVerse> ausschnitt ausm boot.log
<reVerse> das einzige was ich ursprünglich gemacht hatte, war die rootpermission wieder enabled via ssh login. Dann hab ich die kiste neugestartet und seit dem kommt das ding nicht mehr hoch
<tiax> Das Logfile ist halt ein Mitschnitt eines normalen Shutdown-Prozesses, ist leider nicht besonders informativ 
<reVerse> gibts n anderes intressantes log für euch was ich euch geben könnte? also der root ist aufjeden fall tot. ssh nicht up, apache läuft nicht, also hängt er irgendwo
<tiax> Du kommst nicht lokal an die Kiste ran oder? 
<reVerse> nope ist gemietet.
<reVerse> hab mir gedacht, da es sowieso nen neues release upgrade gibt, machst das mal drüber. über chroot. nur leider sagt der mir da "must be connected to an terminal"
<reVerse> evntl wird dann , das was sich da verspult hat, neu überschrieben.
<tiax> Hm, also wenn die Maschine nicht mehr startet, lieber erst mal das beheben :)
<tiax> Konfiguration usw bleibt nämlich fast immer erhalten, also auch Fehler darin
<reVerse> hm, irgend ne idee?
<tiax> reVerse: bootlogd halt
<tiax> nicht vergessen, den in /etc/default/bootlogd auch zu aktivieren. Dann mal starten lassen, reboot ins recovery und in /var/log/boot.log nachlesen
<reVerse> okay bin dabei
<reVerse> is enabled, ich boot die kiste jetz mal
<reVerse> tiax, boot.log sieht genauso aus wie vorher...
<tiax> reVerse: kannst Du sie bitte mal komplett rein kopieren?
<tiax> also in's pastebin
<reVerse> wenn du mir sagst wie ich die komplett ausgelesen bekomme
<reVerse> ich öffne das ding mit nano ^^ bin nicht so der held
<tiax> reVerse: installier dir pastebinit :) 
<reVerse> done
<reVerse> not done.
<tiax> damit kannst Du die Datei bei pastebin hochladen lassen und bekommst nen Link zurück
<reVerse> THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api
<kubine> Title: Pastebin.com - Developers API (at pastebin.com)
<reVerse> läuft ja 1a^^
<mrkramps> pastebininit -b http://paste.ubuntuusers.de
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<reVerse> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<reVerse> will wohl auch nicht
<tiax> reVerse: erst pastebinit -l und dann da eine url aussuchen. Die dann zB so eingeben: pastebinit -b sprunge.us /var/log/boot.log
<tiax> mit -l siehst Du erst eine Liste und da kannst Du dann ja verschiedene durchprobieren, bis mal einer geht
<reVerse> http://paste.debian.net/117666/
<reVerse> ja lag
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<reVerse> lag an der url^^
<reVerse> da hast dus, steht aber nicht viel drin
<reVerse> http://paste.debian.net/117667/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<reVerse> da muss ja nicht mehr gemacht werden oder? nur das auf Yes // im mounted
<reVerse> environment
<tiax> reVerse: naja das sind jetzt ja die Logs vom shutdown, wohl vom reboot. Für nen ordentlichen Shutdown muss er ja auch ordentlich hochfahren, d.h. das scheint schon zu gehen, nur Netzwerk geht halt nicht
<tiax> wenn weder ssh, http oder ping gehen, musst Du Dir halt mal firewall, Netzwerkkonfiguration usw ansehen
<reVerse> wird vom dhcp eigentlich vergeben
<reVerse> und da hab ich vorm reboot auch nichts gemacht
<tiax> hast Du ssh/apache/etc an ne Adresse gebunden, die der Rechner (jetzt) nicht (mehr) hat, oder iptables irgendwie konfiguriert?
<reVerse> ich hab mal zeitweise was mit iptables gemacht aber das schon wochen und edliche reboots her
<reVerse> und ne eigentlich nicht
<reVerse> will ich mit mit chroot nen ifconfig eth0 ausgeben sagt er mir: Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<tiax> da bekommst Du nur die Infos vom recovery-System
<reVerse> http://pastebin.com/ExtYrA3n
<kubine> Title: root@vsrv30092:/mnt/etc# ifconfig eth0 eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<reVerse> joa...
<reVerse> was mach ichn jetz :/ das ding muss morgen früh laufen :x
<_moep_> zeitmaschine
<LetoThe2nd> hart initialisieren und die backups rausholen ;)
<reVerse> no option.
<reVerse> kann ich mir nicht vom recovery the network daten nehmen und ins livesystem setzen ^^
<LetoThe2nd> man kann ziemlich viel, die frage ist wie lang es dauert. und welche zugriffsmöglichkeiten du hast.
<deem> reVerse: warum willst du überhaupt ifconfig im chroot ausführen? das ist doch nur ein chroot
<deem> der hat netz über sein wirtssystem
<reVerse> deem, ich bin n apfel, ich bin zwar fisi aber only win, hab mir alles an unix selbstangeignet
<reVerse> daher erwarte nicht zuviel, ich kann zwar was, aber nicht alles
<reVerse> so jemand n lösungsansatz? gehen wir mal davon aus es liegt am netzwerk, normalerweise bekomm ich die config vom dhcp vergeben
<deem> wie gesagt. das chroot ist irgendwas emuliertes. was genau das tut weiß ich auch nicht, aber die netzwerkkonfiguration ist ja im livesystem vorhanden und darüber kann das chroot in dei weite welt
<deem> reVerse: was genau willst du denn jetzt tun?
<deem> bzw wo ist denn dein eigentliches problem?
<LetoThe2nd> reVerse: vielleicht waren es auch in der zwischenzeit mal eingespielte updates.. oder, oder, oder
<LetoThe2nd> man bräuchte einfach ein vollständiges boot log
<reVerse> wie gesagt bootlogd gibt mir nur das aus, boot.log hat nur die 30 zeilen. mein problem ist, das ich die kiste rebooted hab und sie nicht mehr hochkam bzw kein ssh/apache oder sonst was da ist
<LetoThe2nd> wenn aber z.b. die platte gar nicht gemountet werden kann, wird das auch nirgends hin gespeichert (alles schon gesehen.)
<reVerse> ich hab die möglichkeit n recoveryimage zu booten und mein system zu mounten
<deem> reVerse: pack mal bitte /etc/network/interfaces in ein pastebin
<deem> btw hast du eigentlich auch dev und sys und proc ins chroot gemountet?
<reVerse> ne, how to? und wie komm ich ausm chroot raus
<reVerse> ^^
<deem> strg+d bzw logout bzw exit
<tiax> reVerse: hab doch den LInk gepostet vorhin
<tiax> da stand das drin, auch wie man rauskommt ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> ja, steht doch alles im http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<kubine> Title: chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<reVerse> http://paste.debian.net/117670/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<reVerse> there u go
<deem> reVerse: ist das alles?
<deem> das ist aber auch aus dem chroot und nicht vom livesystem, ja?
<reVerse> das ist alles
<reVerse> und das is aus /mnt/etc/network/interfaces
<tiax> die Kiste kriegt die IP sicherlich vom network manager. Nachdem im shutdown log auch Cups und avahi drin stehen, kann's wohl ne Desktop-Installation sein
<deem> ist das ein dedizierter oder virtualisierter server?
<reVerse> vroot
<reVerse> ohne desktopumgebung
<deem> also virtualisiert?
<reVerse> joa
<deem> meh
<deem> weißt du welche virtualisierungslösung das ist?
<reVerse> keine ahnung dude
<reVerse> ich hab jetz mal... proc gemounted
<reVerse> und die iptables runtergehauen
 * LetoThe2nd würde zumidnest mal anfangen relevante daten für install/restore vorbereiten ;)
<reVerse> einfach weil ich kp hab obs was bringt und nur weil ichs kann
<deem> naja virtualisierungen machen immer schöne voodoo wenn sie ves starten, wenn es keine vollvirtualisierung ist
<LetoThe2nd> ack
<deem> aha. oovs mit xen
<deem> war xen ne vollvirtualisierung?
<LetoThe2nd> nope
<deem> dann macht das auch lustigen voodoo
<LetoThe2nd> paravirtualisierung mit non-mainline kernel
<reVerse> ich glaub
<reVerse> xen
<reVerse> http://www.serverway.de/vserver/xen-vserver-vps-produktvergleich.html
<kubine> Title: Domains, Hosting, Provider, Webhoster, Didicated vServer, Managed vServer, Hosted Exchange 2010 (at www.serverway.de)
<deem> reVerse: dein server steht bei twooit. die nutzen ne eigenentwicklung namens oovs, welches auf xen basiert
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach ner kompetenten bude. "didicated server"
<reVerse> Virtual Server root VPS X1
<reVerse> joa
<reVerse> isn xen
<reVerse> also
<reVerse> weiter?
<LetoThe2nd> ich wollte gerade vorschlagen einfach deren support zu bemühen, aber ... didicated.. schon hart.
<reVerse> is günstig und das kleine ding reicht mir
<reVerse> die stellen sich quer
<LetoThe2nd> wenn man bezahlt, stellt sich üblicherweise niemand quer
<reVerse> naja
<reVerse> ich zitiere
<reVerse> wir können ihnen einen techniker für 20€/h bereitstellen
<reVerse> o.Ä
<deem> LetoThe2nd: wo hast du das denn gelesen? =)
<LetoThe2nd> deem: hat er selber gepostet, und steht auch in deren headline
<LetoThe2nd> und 20€/h wären mir die diskussion nicht wert selber drüber nachzudenken.
<LetoThe2nd> ich folgere: du hast nen billigst server mit obskurem setup und selber kaputtgespielt.
<reVerse> sind wir uns einig
<LetoThe2nd> kann also gar nicht so wichtig sein.
<LetoThe2nd> ich folgere weiter: zeit für feierabend :)=
<reVerse> hmpf
<reVerse> ja und nu?
<reVerse> :D
<deem> naja. ich hab von xen keine ahnung. wenn das netz putt ist und xen da lustigen voodoo macht, dann ist hier für mich feierabend
<deem> im falle von virtuozzo setzt der host beim starten der ve alle netzwerkconfigs. wenn da was kaputt ist, ist meistens der hypervisor schuld.
<deem> bei xen würde ich aufs gleiche problem tippen, aber wie gesagt ich hab keine ahnung von xen
<reVerse> hm
<reVerse> überleg grad wie ich am besten n backup von dem ding krieg
<deem> reVerse: wenn du an die daten noch rankommst, alles wegsichern, server neuinstallieren und daten wieder zurückschieben
<deem> einfachste und schnellste lösung
<reVerse> das war der plan
<reVerse> nur wohin sichern
<deem> lokal zb
<reVerse> brauch ich ja monate
<reVerse> rsync aufm backupsrv. evntl
<reVerse> oder.....dropbox
<reVerse> oder.....ins recovery system, wobei ich glaub das das beim blank install auch weg is
<tiax> ne bloß nicht in's recovery! 
<reVerse> ich tendiere zur dropbox, weil ich mit rsync noch nie gearbeitet hab
<reVerse> also mysql, apache, home/* , und dat wars...
<tiax> an dieser Stelle weise ich immer gern darauf hin, dass eine zuverlässige Backuplösung GENAU IN DEM MOMENT ziemlich viele Kopfschmerzen erspart hätte
<reVerse> wohl wahr...
<reVerse> die haben ja n backupserver
<tiax> ja dann…
<reVerse> aber keine ahnung wie ich den nutze und die faq gibt nix her
<_moep_> idr bekommst du da $zugang
<reVerse> hab ich ja, ne url, nen port, n ssh key / user pw
<reVerse> only accessible über ssh
<_moep_> ja und?
<deem> und wo ist dann das problem?
<reVerse> und jetz mal für dau's : und weiter? (zukunftsperspektive)
<tiax> Ja dann, guck doch mal über deinen Desktop erst mal rein, wie's da so aussieht auf der Kiste und wie viel Platz Du da hast
<tiax> als nächstes liest Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiax> dann geht's los
<deem> reVerse: du hast doch gesagt du bist fisi. manpage scp und gib ihm
<reVerse> also doch rsync
<tiax> jo, über ssh
<reVerse> najut , dann geb ich mir das mal sobald ich zuhause bin, hab ja sonst keine hobbys.......
<tiax> Du kannst auch alles über sftp kopieren, ist aber halt unzuverlässiger, falls es abbricht
<reVerse> anyway danke !
<reVerse> vorallem dauerts ewig tiax
<reVerse> ich schau nacher nochmal rein
<tiax> naja vom server zum backupserver im gleichen netz geht's fix
<reVerse> und berichte nebenbei , ob ich zu dumm bin
<reVerse> okay!? will try
<reVerse> re
<reVerse> tiax
<reVerse> ich mach jetzn scp -r auf den backupserver
<koegs> rsync -e ssh ginge auch :X
<reVerse> geht dat schneller? koegs
<reVerse> anyway mein backupserver hat kein platz. drecksanbieter
<koegs> mit den richtigen optionen spart das enorm zeit, weil nicht immer alles kopiert wird
<reVerse> gibts ne möglichkeit ne nen ordner zu packen .tar.gz und während des packens die dateien die gepackt wurden live zu löschen? damit ich mir den platz spare?
<reVerse> sobald ich das archiv anlege sagter mir iwann space full. das mist
<reVerse> also wenn unix sowas nicht hergibt wäre ich ja entsetzt
<testdr> reVerse: Du kannst nur den tar-Job in einem terminal laufen lassen und den von Zeit zu Zeit anhalten (strg-z) und dann die bereits übertragenen Dateien löschen
<testdr> reVerse: und dass es das nicht gibt, das macht Sinn, der sich Dir vielleicht nicht erschließt.
<PBeck> testdr: wird das archiv dadurch wirklich nicht korrupt?
<testdr> reVerse: man löscht etwas erst dann, wenn die übertragung tatsächlich als erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist - alles andere ist dumm
<PBeck> reVerse: um wie viel platz geht es den - womöglich auf eine externe platte auslagern
<dasjoe> "tar --remove-files" hilft nicht?
<reVerse> remote PBEck
<dasjoe> Ich weiß nicht, ob es das live macht, oder erst danach
<testdr> PBeck: nein - wenn Du den tar-Job mit -v laufen lässt und siehst welche Dateien übertragen wurden, dann kannst Du gezielt diese (z.B. die großen Brocken) weglöschen .. allerdings sollte bei einem gepackten Archiv, dann auch nichts schieflaufen - besser ist es dann nicht das gesamte archiv zu komprimieren sondern die einzelnen Dateien in dem Archiv
<veryhappy> Hey Leute, ich hätte da bitte gerne mal ein Problem :P, also: Ich möchte ein Programm mit Parametern vor dem Start von KDE ausführen, bei der letzten Ubuntuinstallation hat das auch funktioniert, ich konnte einfach das zu startende Programm eintragen mit den Parametern, abspeichern und gut wars. Bei der jetztigen Installation von Ubuntu 14.04 x64 fehlen mir aber alle Dateien vom /etc/kde4...
<veryhappy> ...Ordner an. Was kann ich da machen? ;)
<PBeck> reVerse: gehts um ein datenbackup?
<reVerse> dann geb ich dem mal nen try
<reVerse> ja geht es
<reVerse> der backupserver vom anbieter is zu klein
<reVerse> brauchs bloß temporär um das system plattzumachen
<testdr> reVerse: da würde ich aber zu dem sicheren Weg greifen und alles in kleineren gepackten tars ablegen und dann jeweil den Teil löschen
<PBeck> reVerse: die daten einzeln runterziehen?
<PBeck> reVerse: kannst ja per sftp ohne probleme die daten lokal runterziehen
<testdr> reVerse: ein anderer Weg ist vorher genug Platz zu schaffen indem man gezielt die großen Brocken packt (mit gzip)
<reVerse> ich schau mir das gleich mal an, hab grad das problem das ich über scp auf den backupserver komme, aber wenn ich nen über ssh putty port 2244(predefined) rauf will, er mich instant runterkickt
<reVerse> und ich muss das dir löschen
<testdr> PBeck: Daten "runterziehen" geht ja meist schnell, aber später wieder hoch (bei den normalen dsl-Leitungen)
<reVerse> bei nem up von 1mbit und wir reden über 15gb
<PBeck> testdr: kann man dann ja lokal packen
<testdr> ich würde mal so sagen, solange "reverse" nicht genau weiß um was es für Daten sich handelt und was davon wichtig ist und wie sich gut komprimieren geht, solange sind die Spekulationen überflüssig
<PBeck> reVerse: je nach typ von dateien, muss dein tar.gz nicht deutlich weniger sein
<reVerse> ich hab das problem das ich an die 11gb packen muss, während ich noch 6gb frei habe. und die dann via rsync oder scp -r aufn backup server packe der nur 10 gb hat.
<reVerse> eigentlich nur blankcode files
<reVerse> "textdateien"
<reVerse> scripte
<testdr> reVerse: das kommt auf die Daten drauf an - wenn ich das bei videos mache, dann spare ich vielleicht 10% -- bei Texten sind es aber locker 50% und mehr
<reVerse> eben
<testdr> reVerse: dann macht man einen Test von einem Teil - lokal packen - um zu sehen wie es geht
<testdr> d.h. um zu sehen wieviel Platz man sparen kann.
<dasjoe> "--remove-files" sollte tatsächlich funktionieren
<dasjoe> 11 GB Code sollte sich in weniger als 6 GB komprimieren lassen
<PBeck> reVerse: jo dann mach das doch mal wie testdr sagt - in einzelne pakete packen - ansonsten würde ich bei 15 gb zur sicherheit einfach kurz eine kopie ziehen,wenns nachher stunden dauert zum uploaden ist halt so - aber fahrlässig wäre das mit tar und zwischendurch löschen auf jedenfall
<reVerse> okay, danke dude's
<reVerse> ich leg ma los
<testdr> PBeck: ich hab das ja auch nicht empfohlen, weil jemand schnell mal das falsche löscht - für ein mögliches Backup sollte immer die Integrität der Sicherung (des tar-archives) geprüft werden
<PBeck> testdr: jop :)
<testdr> PBeck: ich stelle mir gerade vor jemand hält den tar-compress-job per strg-Z an und vergisst es und macht dann ein strg-c und bemerkt dann, dass der job ja gar nicht zu ende gelaufen ist.
<PBeck> testdr: evil - ich habe tränen in den augen ;)
<reVerse> niemals
<reVerse> ;)
<reVerse> ich hab grade mein erstes rm -rf * aufn livesystem gemacht während ich im recoverysystem bin
<reVerse> is das ein feeling
<reVerse> so 12gb packen, 7.5 frei
<veryhappy> Wer jetzt eine Lösung für mein Problem hat, dem lade ich eine Pizza auf den Server hoch :P
<dasjoe> veryhappy: Du willst in lightdm Skripte starten
<jokrebel_> ...ooO( vermutlich will er sich um die Pizza drücken. Um was gings? Wo ist die Frage? )
<jokrebel_> Ah doch schon ne Halbe Stunde her...
<reVerse> jawoll ! 12gb auf 4.9 gb
<reVerse> was anderes, ich will aufn backupserver dateien löschen, ssh is aber disabled, bzw nicht erlaubt autokick mit hinweiß: Allowed commands: scp sftp rsync
<reVerse> wie krieg ichn die dirs jetz schnell gelöscht ohne ne woche zu warten?!
<jokrebel_> reVerse: Auch sftp lässt löschen zu normalerweise.
<reVerse> bloß mag der mist nicht daher ssh eigentlich
<reVerse> mit sftp bekomme ich beim rmdir
<reVerse> Couldn't remove directory: Failure
<reVerse> fast so aussagekräftig wie windows
<reVerse> "failure"
<jokrebel_> reVerse: Vielleicht weil "nicht leer"?
<reVerse> korrekt
<reVerse> aber -rf
<reVerse> mag er nicht
<reVerse> es gibt rmdir oder rm
<reVerse> ich machn rm -rf /data/
<jokrebel_> !enter > reVerse 
<reVerse> failure
<kubine> reVerse: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<reVerse> sry.
<reVerse> zieht der -rf befehl nicht bei sftp?
<innerand> ftp iist jedenfalls kein linux
<innerand> das ist ein eigenes protokoll 
<reVerse> klang so abgeleitet. okay wie dann ein verzeichnis löschen mit sftp was daten drin hat
<jokrebel_> reVerse: Mach es halt einfach vorher leer
<reVerse> das ist ja das problem da sind 8 gb daten drin
<innerand> was die die sich dieses Protokoll fürs Löschen ausgedacht haben, das haben die in die Hilfe geschrieben
<reVerse> ein rm -rf via ssh macht das in sekunden weg, ich hab aber nur sftp, scp, und rsync. möchte also irgendwie den "vollen" ordner komplett löschen ohne eine woche zu warten
<jokrebel_> tja
<jokrebel_> reVerse: Zieh es um auf nen Server der auch ssh anbietet <g> Aber wo ist das Ubuntu-Problem eigentlich?
<dasjoe> "rsync --delete" und als Quelle nen leeren Ordner angeben? ;)
<innerand> reVerse: mdelete lässt wildcards zu und rmdir kann dann den leeren ordner löschen
<innerand> reVerse: das löschen von nicht lerren Ordnern wird von ftp nicht unbedingt unterstützt
<reVerse> sftp> mdelete
<reVerse> Invalid command.
<innerand> sry, das e zum schluß muss weg 'mdelet'
<reVerse> same#
<reVerse> ist auch gar nicht als available command bei sftp gelistet?! innerand
<innerand> hmm... 
<innerand> was läuft dann da als ftp-server? 
<reVerse> keine ahnung.....
<jokrebel_> reVerse: Wie gesagt: für nen ssh-zugang sorgen; händisch leermachen... aber es ist definitiv kein Ubuntu-Problem
<PBeck> innerand: nicht ftp sondern sftp über ssh
<PBeck> reVerse: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91945/recursive-delete-with-sftp
<kubine> Title: recursive delete with sftp? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<innerand> ok, die dinger bring ich auch ständig durcheinander, PBeck 
<innerand> SFTP != FTPS...
 * jokrebel_ stimmt innerand zu
<innerand> reVerse, darfst also vergessen was ich dir erzählt habe, bin da von ftps ausgegangen.. 
<jokrebel_> reVerse: Nichts destotrotz. Vielleicht hilft ja googlen? zB. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91945/recursive-delete-with-sftp
<kubine> Title: recursive delete with sftp? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<PBeck> jokrebel_: schau mal zwei zeilen über dir.
<reVerse> ich hab aufn recovery system kein lftp
<jokrebel_> reVerse: Ŵobei Du händisch vielleicht inzwischen auch schon fertig wärst ;-)
<reVerse> und installen is nicht
<reVerse> nich bei 9 gb
<PBeck> reVerse: was hast du dem host
<jokrebel_> oh
<reVerse> scheisse.
<reVerse> hab ich bei dem host
<PBeck> jokrebel_: hast sogar den gleichen link rausgesucht - da gabs noch einen zweiten :)
 * jokrebel_ fände ne Umzug nach Offtopic angebracht. 
<reVerse> PBeck / jokrebel_ habs. lftp client für win gezogen, connection aufgebaut mit dem dreck. rm -r läuft
<armin_> hallo , kann ich bei 14.04 und skype 4.3 irgendwie einstellen dass skype das headset automatisch wählt ?
<armin_> es funktioniert alles aber nur wenn ich vorher unter klang (systemsettings) das headset wähle
<armin_> usb-headset übrigens
<armin_> ich probier mal earcandy , das müsste das richtige sein 
<dell> ggg
<dell> sorry
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-27
<LupusE> g'morgen
<hgth> Ist in dieser /etc/crontab-Zeile ein offensichtlicher Fehler? 55 15 * * 1-5   www-data        /usr/local/bin/dradio detektor 190 Sie tut nämlich nicht was sie soll
<koegs> http://www.cronchecker.net/check?utf8=%E2%9C%93&statement=55+15+*+*+1-5+++www-data++++++++%2Fusr%2Flocal%2Fbin%2Fdradio+detektor+190&button=
<dadrc> uh, schicke seite.
<dadrc> stimmt aber nicht, für /etc/crontab stimmt das format
<dadrc> m h dom mon dow user  command
<hgth> dadrc: koegs: eben, ich darf den User schon so angeben wie ich es getan habe, oder?
<dadrc> in /etc/crontab ja
<koegs> ja, gut den user kriegt er nicht hin, aber er sagt ja alles ist ok
<dadrc> (oder /etc/cron.d/)
<tiax> Hallo
<jom> Tach Zusammen, wir haben aktuell das Problem in der Firma dass im Lightdm ständig die Passworteingabefelder verschwinden (nach dem Sperren). Ist das Thema bei jemand sonst noch aufgetreten?
<dadrc> Der Befehl sich schon ok aus. Eventuell fehlende Rechte?
<koegs> der ist auch gut: http://www.crontab-generator.org/
<koegs> ich würd auch sagen, fehlende rechte oder fehlendes environment
<hgth> dadrc: koegs: sudo -u www-data /usr/local/bin/dradio detektor 1 funktioniert aber
<dadrc> jom, nö, aber heute gab es ein Update für lightdm-gtk-greeter, das schon installiert?
<jom> wird gerade per Puppet ausgerollt
<jom> dadrc, bin gespannt
<dadrc> jom, also, muss nicht sein, fiel mir nur ein, als du lightdm erwähntest
<dadrc> hgth, das ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Dann scheinen die Rechte zu stimmen
<jom> Naja, update würde ja eh früher oder später drauf kommen, also warum nicht gleich...
<jom> danke für den Hinweis!
<hgth> dadrc: Woran kanns also noch liegen?
<dadrc> hgth, irgendwelche fehlenden Umgebungsvariablen wär die nächste Theorie
<hgth> dadrc: Die Konfiguration liegt in meinem Homeverzeichnis. Seltsam, dass er sie findet, wenn ich den Befehl manuell als www-data ausführe. Könnte es sein, dass er das nicht mehr schafft, wenn cron ihn als www-data ausführt?
<koegs> die crontab wird als root bzw. als www-data ausgeführt, nicht als dein user mit sudo
<dadrc> → ja
<koegs> deswegen findet der sicherlich nicht die config im home deines users
<dadrc> Pack die Config mal irgendwo hin, wo sie www-data auf jeden Fall lesen kann, und übergib dradio den Ort am besten per Parameter, falls das Ding sowas hat
<hgth> dadrc: koegs: Ok, dann leg ich eine zweite Konfiguration in /home/www-data an. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, warum hat sudo -u www-data nicht den selben Effekt? Warum wird der Befehl dennoch irgendwie durch meinen Benutzer ausgeführt?
<dadrc> Ich schätze mal eher, dradio guckt in $PWD nach 'ner Config
<dadrc> Wenn du 'ne Shell aufmachst, bist du ja in deinem Home, also liegt die Config wahrscheinlich in $PWD
<hgth> dadrc: ok, er schaut also nicht nach dem Benutzer sondern nach der Shell
<dadrc> hgth, ansonsten, www-data hat normalerweise kein Home, ich würd die Config in /etc/ packen
<dadrc> Oh, hat es doch: /var/www/
<dadrc> Da würd ich aber keine Configs ablegen wollen
<hgth> dadrc: Ist es schädlich, wenn es ein /home/www-data gibt
<hgth> ?
<dadrc> Nö, nur unüblich
<hgth> dadrc: /home/www-data anzulegen löst aber natürlich nicht das Problem, denn $HOME für www-data ist ja /var/www…
<hgth> Denkfehler
<hgth> von mir
<hgth> dadrc: Dann muss ich das Skript ändern, denke ich
<dadrc> hgth, joa, wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen
<dadrc> Das ist recht gut kommentiert, du kannst einfach den Configpfad auf /etc/dradio.cfg ändern und solltest deine Probleme los sein
<hgth> dadrc: Ich schaue mal obs geklappt hat
<hgth> dadrc: hat es nicht, ich suche weiter nach dem Fehler
<dadrc> Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung 
<hgth> dadrc: Hast Du weitere Ideen für die Fehlersuche?
<tiax> meine gnome-shell zeigt einen Haufen tearing (beim Verschieben von Fenstern bleiben Reste auf dem Desktop zurück), außerdem ist das Terminal nicht transparent. Sieht nach deaktiviertem Compositing aus. Kann man das aktivieren?
<tiax> (compiz funktioniert auf der selben Kiste)
<dadrc> hgth: log erzeugen, Ausgaben angucken
<hgth> dadrc: Das mache ich indem ich > /tmp/log bei der crontab-Zeile hinten anfüge, oder?
<hgth> dadrc: Anderer Ansatz: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich dradio mit /bin/bash vorne dran ausführen kann, mit /bin/sh nicht. Meine crontab definiert /bin/sh als Shell. Wenn ich vor den Befehl /bin/bash schreibe, löst das das Problem nicht. Soll ich mal die crontab-Konfiguration verändern auf /bin/bash?
<hgth> dadrc: Hat nicht geklappt
<r4p9r0> hi, was ist zu tun, wenn die unity leiste nicht mehr angezeigt wird? ubuntu 14.04
<k0tze> r4p9r0: versuchs mal mit     unity --reset 
<k0tze> r4p9r0: ansonsten mal im ccsm schauen  "Systemeinstellungen" → "Darstellung" → "Verhalten" 
<r4p9r0> k0tze, danke. aber ich hab mittlerweile xubuntu-desktop drauf gezogen.
<ubuntuuser___> Hallo folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein Netzwerk aus mehreren Dutzend Ubuntu-Rechnern. Alle benutzen einen Netzwerkdrucker über Samba. Zur Authentifizierung werden passwort und username gebraucht. Wenn man nun drucken möchte muss man allerdings für jeden Druckauftrag erneut sein Passwort und seinen Usernamen eingeben jemand eine Idee wie ich das löse? Ein Freund empfahl mir SingleSignOn gibt es da ein Tutorial?
<dreamon> ubuntuuser___, Das Problem hab ich hier auch.. Aber selbst wenn ich nichts eingebe.. dann druckt er mir den Auftrag
<ubuntuuser___> naja dreamon bei mir handelt es sich um einen Netzwerkdrucker ^^ für so mehrere hundert Studenten
<ubuntuuser___> da kommst du natürlich nur via passwort und usernamen rein
<ubuntuuser___> dreamon wenn dein drucker kein passwort username benötigt kannst du die abfrage auch abschalten
<ubuntuuser___> in der printers.conf
<dreamon> ubuntuuser___, Ah gut zu wissen. Danke
<ubuntuuser___> dreamon: die printers.conf liegt unter /etc/cups oder so.. die variable nennt sich Auth irgendwas..
<andy-ba> hallo leute
<rednet> Ich suche eine gute adresse wo ich das skriptig auf der bash lernen kann
<andy-ba> hat sich beim neuen kernel irgendwas großartig verändert, grafik technisch?
<dadrc> rednet, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dadrc> andy-ba, was heißt neuer Kernel für dich? 
<rednet> geht da auch was in deutsch?
<andy-ba> kurz gesagt bei mir läuft nur der  3.13.0-32-generic  Kernel
<MarkyMan> Hallo zusammen, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei einem Problem
<innerand> Einfach drauf los fragen, MarkyMan 
<k1l_> andy-ba: sind die header für die anderen kernel da? wird das modul gebaut? etc etc etc. was sagt das log beim hochfahren mit neuem kernel?
<andy-ba> er sagt eigentlich garnichts, es bleibt einfach dunkel, klar läd er die module ab aber dannach bleibt es schwarz
<MarkyMan> Ok, da AVM den support für ein Programm _namens FHEM einstellt muss ich mich nach alternativen umsehen. Ich habe hier noch einen android Stick, auf dem läuft nun ein frisches ubuntu...alles soweit ok...nur habe ich zuerst ein Problem, das die SD Karte auf der Ubuntu drauf ist zwar 8gb Speicher hat, aber das System zeigt nur 2 an.die sind natürlich so gut wie voll
<k1l_> andy-ba: ja dann guck dir das dmesg an. oder lad es hoch
<k1l_> andy-ba: sind die headers installiert zu jedem kernel? etc etc
<MarkyMan> andy-ba..meist mich??
<andy-ba> ich hab über system aktu. installiert...
<MarkyMan> meinst
<MarkyMan> andy...meintest du mich bei deinem Kommentar?
<k1l_> MarkyMan: die meisten schreiben den nickanem am anfang der zeile.
<MarkyMan> k1l_ahhh danke für die Info..sry
<MarkyMan> Hat wohl dann keiner nen Tipp für mich...
<dadrc> Bisschen Geduld, es gucken nicht ständig alle Leute hier rein
<k1l_> MarkyMan: ich erkenne auch nicht wirklich was du aktuell als problem lösen willst
<innerand> MarkyMan: Naja, sind ziemlich viele fragen afu einmal, bzw. Hat der "Android Stick"(was immer das sein mag) was mit dem Prgramm von AVM zu tun?
<k1l_> und wo kommt da das android, das ubuntu und die sdkarte mit irgendwelchen partitionen ins spiel?
<MarkyMan> Ich wollte nur ein paar Infos geben. aktuell geht es nun erst einmal darum: Wie kann ich den vollen Speicher der SD Karte nutzen, also das die system Partition 8gb ist...
<innerand> !gparted
<stevieh> auf einem android stick läuft ein frisches ubuntu? 
<dadrc> MarkyMan, irgendwo anders ein Linux booten, Karte rein, mit gparted die Partition anpassen 
<k1l_> MarkyMan: ist das denn eine richtige insallation? oder ein live system? ist das einfach ein usb-stick oder was für ein gerät ist das?
<andy-ba> paste:419632:Unbenannt
<MarkyMan> Ok...das ist ein android TV Stick...dafür habe ich nun ei Ubuntu bekommen. dies mit einem Image Writer auf eine SD Karte und schon bootet der Stick im Ubuntu..nur ich hab zu wenig speicher
<k1l_> andy-ba: am besten den ganzen link geben
<MarkyMan> obwohl die Sd Karte 8gb hat
<k1l_> MarkyMan: dann pack die sdkarte in einen anderen rechner und mach da mit gparted die partition auf die gesamte länge.
<andy-ba> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419632/
<stevieh> na, dann schaust du mal mit fdisk oder so, wie die karte partitioniert ist
<k1l_> MarkyMan: das image war sicher für eine 2GB karte
<k1l_> andy-ba: fglrx: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<MarkyMan> Ich hab im unbutu mal reingesehen. Da ist die System Part. 2gb groß..6gb frei...teile ich den 6gb nun eine Part zu..benenne diese habe ich zwar 8gb Speicher, aber die System Part ist immer noch "nur"2gb gross..heist er meckert immer zu wneig speicherplatz
<stevieh> MarkyMan: dann tu was k1l sagt, das passt schon
<k1l_> das klingt nicht gut. aber ich bin kein amd graka mensch und weiß spontan nicht was da klemmt. wenn die karte zu alt ist würde ich mal mit dem freien treiber versuchen
<stevieh> MarkyMan: und spontan würde ich sagen, du bist auf lange sicht mit FHEM auf nem rasberry pi besser bedient.
<MarkyMan> stevieh...da hast du wahrscheinlich recht..der Stick muss aber nur Fhem und nen Oscam server beherbergen..ansonsten benötige ich den Stick ja nicht..der liegt hier rum
<andy-ba> hm, vielleicht wäre ein schwächeres ubuntu dist. sinnvoller oder?
<MarkyMan> https://plus.google.com/+IanMORRISON/posts/P6TNn3sisa2
<MarkyMan> Hier der Link
<k1l_> andy-ba: welche graka?
<MarkyMan> in dem Beitrag wo da sImage her ist hat man mir diesen Tipp gegeben:
<MarkyMan> Open a terminal and write: echo -e "d\nn\np\n1\n81921\n\nw" | sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0 And then reboot the system.
<MarkyMan> sudo resize2fs /dev/mmcblk0p1
<andy-ba> onboard, amd-e350 (HD 6310)
<MarkyMan> aber das scheint nicht zu funktionieren
<stevieh> MarkyMan: hör auf k1l
<MarkyMan> Ah..ok...kann mir dabei jemand helfen...ich bin windows verseucht ;-)
<innerand> MarkyMan: Versuch es mit gpartet so wie k1l_ es dir empfohlen hat. 
<MarkyMan> Hab gparted nun auf meinem win7 Pc..die SD Karte steckt im Laufwerk..nun Mounte ich die Iso..dann?
<innerand> Sieh an gparted gibt es also auch für Windows...
<innerand> MarkyMan: keine Ahnung wie man in Windows was mounted, aber grundsätzlich wollen wir es auch erstmal nicht gemountet haben.
<innerand> MarkyMan: hast du rechts oben ein drop-down Menü mit den Laufwerken? 
<MarkyMan> In win7?
<innerand> Nein, in gparted
<MarkyMan> Nein...ich muss jetzt erst einmal schauen wie das mit gparted funktioniert....da es ein Iso ist dachte ich es öffnet sich wenn ich es mounte
<MarkyMan> Es scheint so als mss der Rechner mit gparted Hochgefahren werden...na klasse
<innerand> Hast du irgendwo ein ubuntu installiert (außer auf der SD-Karte)? 
<MarkyMan> nein
<innerand> Hast du eine Ubuntu-Live CD/Stick oder bekommst du sonst irgend eine Linux-Distri gebootet? 
<MarkyMan> ich hab mir gerade aus dem Netz gparted runtergeladen..das müsste laut meinem Verständniss nun auf einem stick, und dann booten
<innerand> ja, also gpartet also gpartet wäre erst mal bloß ein Programm. Das was du da hast wird vermutlich gpartet live sein. 
<MarkyMan> jop
<innerand> K, ab auf den stick damit, davon booten, gpartet starten, partition vergrößern, fertig.
<andy-ba> kann mir jemand vielleicht ein ubuntu dest. empfehlen für ein amd e-350, 8 gb ddr 3
<MarkyMan> ok, erkennt gparted dann auf der sd karte 2 partitionen?
<innerand> Wenn auf der karte 2 partitionen drauf sind dann erkennt gpaarted die auch. Dann muss ggf. erst eine gelöscht werden.
<testdr> andy-ba: was ist "amd e-350"?
<testdr> andy-ba: ansonsten klingt 8GB Speicher nach einer Rechenpower, die auch mit unity und compiz und dem ganzen 3d-zeugs zurecht kommt
<sdx23> die e350 sind eher leichtgewichtig, vllt. ein xubuntu oder lubuntu verwenden.
<andy-ba> kubuntu müsste doch eigentlich auch gehen, oder!? Kde...
<_Doktor_> hoi. habe eben ubuntu server lts installiert
<sdx23> andy-ba: hält dich niemand von ab, das zu testen ;)
<_Doktor_> habe das ganze vom USB-Stick installiert...und nun hat er den MBR auf den USB-Stick gelegt :/ Wie kann ich das ändern?
<andy-ba> ja, ich versuchs, über terminal apt-get .....
<testdr> andy-ba: wieso apt-get? Du nimmst eine der live-Versionen und bootest die und schaust Dir dann die Oberfläche an ob sie Dir gefällt und es tut
<andy-ba> ja normal schon, aber hab keine, DVD Rohling da, und meine USB Sticks kann ich momentan nicht dafür benutzen
<testdr> andy-ba: Du willst den "Motor" tauschen ohne Wekstattmaterial?
<testdr> andy-ba: was hast Du denn aktuell am Laufen?
<andy-ba> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<testdr> _Doktor_: dazu gibt es auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de eine Seite (in Deutsch) wie mit der live-Version gebootet wird und dann das geändert wird
<_Doktor_> nee..ich habe doch alles installiert
<_Doktor_> fix und alle
<_Doktor_> jetz wollte er von hdd booten
<_Doktor_> (glaube ich zumindestens)
<testdr> _Doktor_: aus Deiner Beschreibung werde ich nicht schlau
<_Doktor_> ok..also
<_Doktor_> neue HDD. Alles via USB-Stick auf HDD installiert
<_Doktor_> nun möchte ich ohne usb stick booten, da ja alles installiert sein sollte
<_Doktor_> aber er bootet nur, wenn ich den usb stick reinstecke und bootet dann "mein" system
<_Doktor_> mit meinem angelegten user etc
<_Doktor_> nur imho sollte der mbr auf der hdd sein
<_Doktor_> und nicht auf dem usb sick
<testdr> _Doktor_: eben - die wiki-Seite .. ich suche sie..
<testdr> _Doktor_: einmal das und die Folgeseiten zum Verständnis: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation?highlight=grub%20reparieren
<andy-ba> reboot
<testdr> _Doktor_: und wenn Du Dein System/Rechner wirklich kennst und (!das ist ein Beispiel) der mbr auf der ersten Festplatte = sda liegen soll, dann kannst Du im installierten System in einem Terminal ein: sudo grub-install /dev/sda            machen
<testdr> _Doktor_: siehe dazu auch die man-page vom grub-install
<testdr> _Doktor_: gibt es dabei Fehlermeldungen - wie z.B. dass zu wenig Platz ist, dann hast Du ein Problem, weil der Platz vor der ersten Partition zu klein ist - lässt sich auch beheben, aber verlangt auch etwas Kenntnisse, damit keine Fehler gemacht werden(und der Rechner gar nicht mehr geht, bzw. die Daten weg sind)
<_Doktor_> das ist ein ganz frischer rechner
<_Doktor_> ich raffe aber überhaupt nicht, wieso ubuntu auf die idee kommt, den MBR des usb sticks zu verwenden
<_Doktor_> das hatte ich noch nie
<testdr> _Doktor_: d.h. Linux-Ubuntu-Install hat auch die Partitionstabelle angelegt? Dann wäre da bestimmt 2048 
<testdr> Sektoren Platz am Anfang
<_Doktor_> war eine leere hdd
<testdr> _Doktor_: und? Es ist die erste Festplatte im System? Also sda? Dann siehe das Befehlsbeispiel
<testdr> _Doktor_: übrigens - Ubuntu fragt bei der Installation extra ob andere DAtenträger (z.B. von denen das Installationssystem gestartet wurde) ausgehängt werden sollen, damit man solche "Fehler" nicht macht
<_Doktor_> also ist mir nicht aufgefallen
<_Doktor_> will ich aber nicht ausschliessen
<_Doktor_> hmm
<_Doktor_> die serverversion hat kein x nehme ich an?
<testdr> _Doktor_: in der default-Installation nicht
<testdr> _Doktor_: Du brauchst aber eh nur ein Terminal, bzw. die Konsole 
<_Doktor_> jo...doch manchmal ist für manche sachen klick und bund schneller....so muss ich erst wiki lesen ohne ende
<_Doktor_> :>
<testdr> _Doktor_: wenn Du etwas Englisch kannst, dann reicht auch die man-page zum grub-install
<_Doktor_> geht ja nicht nur um grub
<_Doktor_> das ist ja schon gefixed
<testdr> hä? Also bootet der Rechner jetzt von der Festplatte oder was?
<_Doktor_> jo
<_Doktor_> grub-install war die "Lösung"
<testdr> _Doktor_: Du Spieler!? Du hast dann aber nicht das ganze wiki gelesen
<_Doktor_> nö...ich lese ja auch nur, was ich benötige
<_Doktor_> wie kann ich feststellen, ob die /home wirklich verschlüsselt sind
<testdr> _Doktor_: dann kannst Du jetzt natürlich X11 nachinstallieren - nur reicht das nicht, Du musst Dich für einen Desktop entscheiden und dann hättest Du auch (fast) gleich die entsprechende live-Version nehmen können
<_Doktor_> ne...das ding ist in einem rz
<_Doktor_> da brauche ich wirklich kein x
<testdr> hä - was soll da dann X11?
<testdr> _Doktor_: Partitionen sind verschlüsselt, wenn sie so ge-mounted werden - es sei denn Du meinst diese andere leichte User-Home-Verschlüsselung auf Dateiebene 
<MarkyMan> Sooo, da bin ich wieder...
<MarkyMan> innerand...habe nun mit Gparted gebootet
<testdr> _Doktor_: moment, Rechenzentrum und Verschlüsselung? Und wieso hast Du dort von USB gebootet? Stehst Du in der "gekühlten Zone"?
<MarkyMan> Habe nun die Partition von der Sd Karte auf die vollen 8gb vergrössert..
<MarkyMan> mit dem Ergebniss das der Stick nun überhaupt nicht mehr bootet
<MarkyMan> ich könnt kotzen
<MarkyMan> keiner mehr da?
<_Doktor_> re..war disconnected.[19:31:27] war mein letzter Eintrag. Hast Du noch was gesagt?
<testdr> MarkyMan: doch - aber ich kenne Deinen Rechner nicht. Die sd-Karte ist laufwerk sda?
<MarkyMan> sorry...war vorhin schonmal da...ich habe einen android Stick mit ubuntu..habe nun Probleme das die SD Karte zwar 8gb hat aber nur 2 für das System sind..
<MarkyMan> und er meckert halt zu wenig speicher
<testdr> MarkyMan: ich habe keine Ahnung zu android - weder welche Ubuntu-Version, noch wie das mit Hardware-limits dort ist
<MarkyMan> trozdem danke!!
<testdr> MarkyMan: ich kann nur sagen, dass 2GB reichen um die ubuntu-Server-Version zu installieren - bei den Desktop-Versionen wird - selbst bei LUbuntu - etwas mehr verlangt
<testdr> MarkyMan: Du hättest aber nicht die vollen 8GB nehmen müssen - da hätten weniger gereicht.
<MarkyMan> die 2gb reichen, das System ist ja drauf. Nur hat die SD Karte wo es drauf ist ja 8gb...nun habe ich mit gparted mal die System Part auf 8gb vergrössert..aber dann startet der Stick nicht mehr
<_Doktor_> Wie sehe ich denn, ob mein /home/user verschlüsselt ist=
<_Doktor_> ?
<testdr> MarkyMan: wenn Du sonst nichts geändert hast, dann mach sie wieder kleiner -- d.h. bei Dir kommt noch nicht mal der boot-loader? Ist das da auch grub?
<MarkyMan> ne geändert habe ich nichts mehr...hab nun wieder alles von 0 aufgesetzt..dauert nur 5min...aber ich bekomme einfach die System Part nicht grösser
<testdr> _Doktor_: am Sichersten indem Du einen 2ten User anlegst und Dich mit dem zu dem Rechner verbindest und dann auf versuchst in das andere home-Verzeichnis zu schauen - wenn es eine User-Verschlüsselung ist. Bei Partitionsverschlüsselung siehst Du es in der Art und Weise der Einbindung der Partition
<_Doktor_> ist das nur das .Private Verzeichnis oder das ganze /home/user
<testdr> _Doktor_: Du hast doch das System installiert? Was hast Du denn angegeben bei der Installation? Und das System hast Du auch wieder ge-bootet, wurde da nicht nach einem Kennwort zur Entschlüsselung gefragt?
<testdr> MarkyMan: wenn die Installation schnell geht - was ist denn, wenn Du auf dem Rest (der angeblich frei ist) eine weitere Partition anlegst und dort z.B. das ganze /var ablegst?
<MarkyMan> ich muss mal schauen..muss erstmal weg..komme aber wieder ;-)  Danke!!!
<_Doktor_> re
<_Doktor_> schon wieder disconnect
<_Doktor_> bei der Verschlüsslung des /home/user ist dann alles unter dem User verschlüsselt oder nur unter .Private?
<Robert_Zenz> _Doktor_, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird ~/.Private dein home. Sprich dein ganzes home lebt in .Private.
<Robert_Zenz> _Doktor_, wenn wir von der Home-Verschluesselung waehrend der Installation reden.
<_Doktor_> jo
<_Doktor_> und je nachdem wer sich einloggt, nur dessen /home wird entschlüsselt?
<Robert_Zenz> _Doktor_, genau.
<_Doktor_> sehe ich das an der fstab
<_Doktor_> da steht zwar was drin, aber schlau werde ich nicht draus
<_Doktor_> UUID=djfß340939 /boot
<testdr> _Doktor_: falls es bei Deiner INstallation zutrifft, dann lies mal hier und das folgende zum ecryptfs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis?highlight=home%20verschl%C3%BCsselung
<Darkfire2014>  /msg NickServ confirm cWYmtN4mU 
<_moep_> fail
<_Doktor_> You are now identified
<FranzRakocziJR> hi
<k0tze> FranzRakocziJR: hi
<Multbrelch> join #Cyanogenmod
<tog_> quit
<_Doktor_> wie installiert man ein windows image mit qemu ohne X11 installiert zu haben? Geht das?
<mrkramps> _Doktor_, die grafikausgabe kann qemu über sdl in den framebuffer rendern … mehr als XP würde ich damit allerdings nicht versuchen
<_Doktor_> wie kann ich mir das vorstellen
<_Doktor_> wie installiere ich in einem image windows ohne x11?
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-28
<hoege> Hi. "Sicherheits & Datenschutz" erscheint zweimal in meinem Dash. Warum und was kann ich tun?
<LetoThe2nd> eins löschen :)
<hoege> LetoThe2nd, ich weiß nicht, wo genau die Icons herkommen. Habe unter /usr/share/applications welche gefunden, die beide den activity-log-manager aufrufen, aber das Löschen von einem hat nichts geändert. Außerdem erscheinen auch deutsche Beschreibungstexte im Dash, aber in den Dateien stehen sie nur in Englisch.
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich ist noch eins in ~/.local/share/applications
<LetoThe2nd> hoege: sorry, mehr als den trivialansatz kann ich persönlich nicht bieten, weil ich kein unity verwende :P
<hoege> dadrc, nein, da liegt nichts.
<hoege> LetoThe2nd, was benutzt du?
<LetoThe2nd> hoege: variiert und tut nicht wirklich was zur sache :)
<hoege> LetoThe2nd, war nur interessiert, weil ich nicht so auf Unity stehe und in Gedanken mit i3, Gnome und KDE spiele.
<LetoThe2nd> hoege: :)
<dadrc> hoege, dann, hm. schon ausgeloggt nach dem löschen?
<hoege> dadrc, ja, hatte ich.
<LetoThe2nd> hoege: dazu kann ich nur sagen: i3 hat eine etwas schwierige lizenzsituation, daher für mich aus wartungsgründen uninteressant.
<LetoThe2nd> alles andere: selber testen, selber wählen :)
<dadrc> Wenn es Tiling sein soll, kann ich ansonsten awesome empfehlen.
<dadrc> Ist … awesome :)
<hoege> Ja, auf awesome war ich auch gestoßen. Vielleicht sehe ich mir das mal an. Ich finde diese Manager super, allerdings nervt mich auch, dass man sich halt mit beschäftigen muss, um es sinnvoll zu konfigurieren und nutzen zu können.
<hoege> BTW: sehe gerade, dass es ein unity-activity-log-manager-panel und ein gnome-activity-log-manager-panel gibt. Mal sehen, ob die es sind …
<hoege> Kennt ihr die Unterschiede zwischen unity-control-center und gnome-control-center?
<stevieh> das eine ist für unity, das andere für gnome?
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist unity-cc eine angepasste version von gnome-cc für unity, joa
<stevieh> das denke ich mir auch, aber was da angepasst wurde - shrink...
<hoege> Ach so … http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Canonical-forkt-das-Gnome-Control-Center-2065063.html
<pogay> moin
<pogay> ich bin am suchen eines Fehlers pkto pm-utils. Warum erwacht suspend-to ram "normal", waehrend suspend to ram den Rechner zwar hochfaehrt, aber nur mit ssh bedient werden kann.
<pogay> das hab ich schon mal gefunden - mal gefunden -                                    
<pogay> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils
<stevieh> wie meinen?
<pogay> in der Beschreibund sind mal ein paar Hinweise, und Testverfahren, die ich verfolgen werde.
<stevieh> du bist dir sicher, dass du deine Frage so richtig gestellt hast?
<pogay> eigentlich schon. Was ist der Unterschied im resume von suspend zu ram und disk.
<stevieh> aha, da hast du oben aber was anderes gefragt.
<pogay> hab gesagt, dass suspend to disk zwar startet, aber ich nur ssh machen kann. 
<stevieh> dann lies nochmal durch, was du gefragt hast.
<pogay> was ja i.a. nicht erwuenschtist.
<pogay> sorry stevieh das zweite haette suspend to disk heissen sollen.
<stevieh> naja, auf jeden Fall sind std und str zwei sehr verschiedene Dinge: während das erste den Rechner richtig abschaltet und versuchen muss, alles wieder wieder aus einem Image, das im swap liegt herzustellen ist str eine technik, bei der der Rechner in einen Tiefschlaf bei geringem Verbrauch gestzt wird.
<pogay> die Grafik wird halt wohl anders aufgeladen.
<stevieh> so ist es.
<stevieh> an der stelle würde ich auch suchen
<pogay> ich werde mal die Grafik schon runterfahren und testen.
<stevieh> so, und nun muss ich ins büro
<pogay> ciao
<DalePayman> sollte hier ein kdenlive-profi sein: wie kann ich in einem aktuell laufenden projekt weitere videospuren hinzufügen? suche mir seit 30min den wolf...
<DalePayman> nun habe ich es herausgefunden -_- man muss auf "kleinere Spuren" umschalten... dann geht der rechtsklick...
<DalePayman> aber scheinbar auch nur wann er will... echt großes kino
<stevieh> ne, eben gerade nicht :-)
<reVerse> nabend
<RedNifre> Guten Tag.
<RedNifre> Ich habe mir im Terminal ein eigenes Farbprofil eingestellt. Kann ich das irgendwie exportieren, damit ich es auch auf einem anderen Computer nutzen kann? Ich nutze das Gnome Terminal mit Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<koegs> hm, beim xfce4-terminal ist das ne text-datei, beim gnome-terminal, keine ahnung
<koegs> RedNifre: schau doch mal hier ./.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles
<MarkyMan> Hallo zusammen
<MarkyMan> Ich habe gestern ja meinen Android Stick nun mit 8gb großen Partition fertig bekommen
<MarkyMan> Jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem: Wenn ich folgende befehlszeile eingebe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung mit dem inhalt "rules"..bekomme die komplette meldung gerade nicht zussammen
<MarkyMan> sudo make install-pgm2
<MarkyMan> dort gibt es eine Fehlermeldung mit dem Inhalt "rules"...kann damit jemand was Anfangen?
<testdr> MarkyMan: niemals per sudo, wenn nicht bekannt ist was passiert. Erst nur mit einfachem make, ohne das install -? Fehlt da ein Leerzeichen?
<dadrc> No rule to make target 'install-pgm2'?
<dadrc> Naja, jedenfalls hast du entweder vorher was vergessen, dich vertippt oder die Anleitung, nach der du vorgehst, stimmt nicht.
<testdr> steht wahrscheinlich im README.TXT falsch, ein Tippfehler
<k1l_> MarkyMan: "mein auto ist irgendwie kaputt, genau wo und wie weiß ich aber gerade nicht" so wirkt deine beschreibung. versuch mal den genauen befehl und den genauen output in einen pasteservice zu laden, damit wir genau sehen wo es hakt. sonst kann man nur raten
<testdr> k1l_: vielleicht braucht er statt cmake das automake?
<feodoran> ich will eine microSD mit ext4 neu formatieren, die karte ist nagelneu und gparted fragt nach dem typ für die partitionstabelle, was eignet sich am besten?
<dadrc> Wird schon nicht über 2TB groß sein, also msdos
<feodoran> ok danke
<feodoran> hm, funktioniert irgendwie nicht, am lock der karte scheints nicht zu liegen
<MarkyMan> k1l_hast natürlich recht...sorry..werde nachher noch einmal weiter Probieren und mich melden..Danke!!
<feodoran> spielt es für ubuntu ne rolle das es mircoSDXC ist?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht. Ich mach das mit meinen auch immer so.
<LetoThe2nd> für ubuntu nicht, aber für manche billig/preiswert-kartenleser
<feodoran> ok, andere frage, ich hab unte /dev ca 20 einträge mmcblk*, wie finde ich heraus welchen ich brauche?
<dadrc> Sollte direkt nach dem Anstecken in `dmesg` drinstehen, wie genau die Karte heißt
<RedNifre> danke koegs, scheinen die passenden profile zu sein.
<feodoran> danke
<apricot1> Virus/Trojaner? Firefox macht statt Fehlermeldung (401) eine Weiterleitung zur Yahoo Suchseite - ätzend
<dadrc> Ich würd mal auf Spam-Addon tippen
<apricot1> wie krieg ich den Mist weg?
<LetoThe2nd> das der benutzer ziemlich sicher selbst abgenickt hat ;)
<dadrc> Bei den Firefox-Addon-Einstellungen gucken, welches Addon da nichts verloren hat
<dadrc> Üblicherweise irgendwelche Toolbars oder so
<apricot1> danke
<_Doktor_> woran erkenne ich denn, ob /home/USER wirklich verschlüsselt ist? Ich habe mit mal als ein anderer User angemeldet und konnte andere USER-Verzeichnisse sehen. Wird /home entschlüsselt wenn sich ein user einloggt oder /home/USERDIR?
<LetoThe2nd> z.b. mit mount. wenn da die user-homes mit ecryptfs drin sind, ist das aktiv.
<LetoThe2nd> die werden beim anmelden anschlüsselt, und ohne anmeldung sieht man zwar die verzeichnisse, darin aber dann nur .private oder so ähnlich.
<_Doktor_> wird das pro user entschlüsselt oder komplett /home?
<testdr> _Doktor_: Du hattest den Link von gestern nicht gelesen? Hier nochmal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<LetoThe2nd> ja, ist da eigentlich ganz nett erklärt, kein grund das nochmal in anderen worten abzutippen
<_Doktor_> das habe ich ja gelesen
<_Doktor_> wenn ich mir mount anschaue, steht dort drin /home/USER/.Private on /home/User etc. So weit so gut. Bedeutet ja, dass es für einen USER gemacht wird, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> ja, genau das sagte ich gerade.
<_Doktor_> ich habe einen anderen User angelegt und für den ist kein Eintrag drin.
<_Doktor_> muss man jeden User manuell eintragen in Mount?
<LetoThe2nd> na ist der user gerade eingelogt?
<_Doktor_> ich habe ja mehrere user, um das mal testen zu können
<_Doktor_> --> adduser --encrypt-home  <-- ok...die Option hatte ich nicht
<_Doktor_> hm...jetzt wollte ich es "richtig" machen und erhalten: ERROR:  Private.sig file already exists....was mache ich verkehrt?
<tiax> _Doktor_: wenn ich das hier recht nachgelesen habe, ist das Verzeichnis doch schon verschlüsselt
<_Doktor_> ist ja ein neuer user den ich anlegen will
<_Doktor_> ./home/user1 ist eingerichtet
<_Doktor_> ./home/user2 wollte ich jetzt anlegen
<MarkyMan> Hallo 
<MarkyMan> k1l_ hast kurz Zeit?
<k1l_> MarkyMan: frag einfach. wenn einer helfen kann wird er schon antworten
<MarkyMan> ok..habe nun fhem mit folgendem befehl runtergeladen..steht so in der Anleitung:
<MarkyMan> svn co https://svn.code.sf.net/p/fhem/code/ fhem
<k1l_> soweit ich weiß gibt es ein .deb paket von fhem
<MarkyMan> ja..die Anleitung beschreibt das mit svn..ist das ein Problem?
<k1l_> welche anleitung?!?
<MarkyMan> http://www.tenschert.net/wordpress/linux/2012/02/04/fhem-installieren-unter-ubuntu/
<k1l_> MarkyMan: ok, und wo hakt es jetzt?
<MarkyMan> moment..habe gerade per Softwarecenter die de. Installiert..
<MarkyMan> deb.
<MarkyMan> eeeeendlich..der fhem server läuft auf dem Ding.....
<MarkyMan> hm...wie kann ich sehen ob ein angesteckter Stick wie mei CUL in dev erkannt wird???? Bekomme den nicht ans laufen
<deem> MarkyMan: meistens dmesg
<MarkyMan> in meiner Fhem config schreibt er immer :  Can't open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, findet er das gerät an dieser schnittstelle nicht
<mrkramps> abziehen, einstecken, 2-3 sekunden warten und dmesg
<MarkyMan> dmesg gibt 100er Meldungen
<mrkramps> dann schauen, auf welcher seriellen schnittstelle dein gerät registreiert wird
<mrkramps> und fhem das ggf. mitteilen
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, 100er was?
<MarkyMan> wie mach ich das?? die Serie Schnittstelle rausfinden?
<MarkyMan> wenn ich per ssh dmesg ausführe schreibt er da zig Inhalte
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, dmesg
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, dmesg | grep tty
<MarkyMan> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: console=ttyFIQ0 androidboot.console=ttyFIQ0                                                                                                                      init=/init initrd=0x62000000,0x001A0000 mtdparts=rk29xxnand:0x00002000@0x0000200                                                                                                                     0(misc),0x00008000@0x00004000(kernel),0x
<MarkyMan> sorry....da kann ich nichts erkennen
<MarkyMan> ok...hab mir das genau angeschaut..dort stand was von ttyS0....das dann eingetragen und der Cul ist erkannt...puuuh
<mrkramps> so schwer war es doch nicht
<MarkyMan> mrkramps es scheint so als komme ich doch nicht weiter
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, ich weiß weder was fhem noch was Cul ist und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, dass es hier um probleme auf einem ubuntu system geht
<MarkyMan> mrkramps ubuntu 12.04 ist hier bei mir drauf..Fhem ist ein Programm für Hausautomatisation..cul ist der USB Stick welcher die Signale zu den Aktoren sendet...mir geht es nun darum wie kann ich den angeschlossenen Stick ( CUL) am USB eindeutig identifizieren??
<testdr> MarkyMan: lsusb
<MarkyMan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03eb:204b Atmel Corp. LUFA USB to Serial Adapter Project Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. 4-Port HUB Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0b95:772b ASIX Electronics Corp.
<mrkramps> !pate > MarkyMan 
<mrkramps> !paste > MarkyMan 
<MarkyMan> Was?
<mrkramps> manno
<_moep_> kubine nicht da
<mrkramps> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<mrkramps> und dort die ausgabe von usb-devices
<testdr> MarkyMan: ich habe nicht gesagt Du sollst die Ausgabe von "lsusb" posten (außerdem nimmt man dazu das pastebin - siehe mrkramps) und wie der USB-Stick sich nennt, das musst Du schon wissen
<MarkyMan> paste:419637:lsusb
<mrkramps> ich hätte gerne die vollständige url, danke
<MarkyMan> Boar ich krieg gleich nen fön..sorry ;.)
<mrkramps> und wie gesagt … _nicht_ lsusb, sondern die ausgabe von usb-devices
<MarkyMan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419637/
<MarkyMan> Der CUL Stick ist der ATMEL
<MarkyMan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419642/
<MarkyMan> usb devices
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, und jetzt bitte nochmal die ausgabe von dmesg | grep tty
<MarkyMan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419647/
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, das gerät wird an der seriellen schnittstelle anscheinend nicht erkannt
<mrkramps> jetzt gilt es herauszufinden, warum
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, hast du dein CUL mit der notwendigen firmware geflasht?
<MarkyMan> der CUL war schon an einer Fritzbox im einsatz, und es gibt nur 1 firmware soweit ich weiß. Der Cul blinkt auch im Sekunden Takt wie er soll
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, kriegst du eine ausgabe für lsmod | grep cdc
<MarkyMan> nein
<MarkyMan> cdc acm modul?
<mrkramps> sollte geladen sein
<MarkyMan> hätte dann nicht ne ausgabe kommen müssen?
<mrkramps> ansonsten mal versuchen, ob du es selber laden kannst … sudo modprobe cdc_acm
<MarkyMan> FATAL: Module cdc_acm not found.
<mrkramps> sudo modprobe cdc-acm
<mrkramps> sofern das hinhaut, noch einmal dmesg | grep tty
<MarkyMan> FATAL: Module cdc_acm not found
<MarkyMan> das war modprobe
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, und was habe ich geschrieben? - != _
<mrkramps> das modul heißt nicht cdc_acm, sondern cdc-acm
<MarkyMan> diesen efehl habe ich eingegeben:  sudo modprobe cdc-acm
<MarkyMan> FATAL: Module cdc_acm not found.
<MarkyMan> ich geb den Befehl mit cdc-acm ein...die Fehlermeldung gibt er mit cdc_acm aus...
<MarkyMan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419652/
<mrkramps> also root kannste dir das sudo natürlich sparen
<MarkyMan> ja sorry
<mrkramps> das modul sollte eigentlich in allen kerneln ab 3.0 verfügbar sein
<mrkramps> zumindest unter ubuntu
<MarkyMan> ich hab wie gesagt 12.04 als Image "bekmmen"
<MarkyMan> evtl so??  sudo updatedb locate cdc-acm
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, als Image für was für ein Endgerät?
<MarkyMan> es ist ein Android Stick welcher nun auch Ubuntu beherbergt. Mit der SD Karte drin bootet er Automatisch ins Ubuntu
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, als root brauchste immer noch kein sudo … aber das wäre eine möglichkeit: updatedb ; locate cdc-acm
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, aber dazu hätte ich gerne ein uname -r
<MarkyMan> ok eins nach dem anderen ;-))
<tiax> ab 10.04 ist das MOdul im Kernel dabei, allerdings im Paket linux-image-extra-`uname -r`
<MarkyMan> updatedb   kann es sein das dann nix passiert?
<mrkramps> gut möglich, dass der kernel in deinem image dieses modul einfach nicht mitliefert
<tiax> wenn das ne custom-Konfiguration für diese HArdware ist, fehlt ggf. einfach das Paket
<MarkyMan> komm ich nachträglich an das Paket?
<mrkramps> tiax, für einen android stick vermute ich mal, dass da ein Image mit angepasstem kernel läuft
<tiax> mrkramps: jo
<tiax> MarkyMan: bitte poste doch mal die Ausgabe von uname -a
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, updatedb läuft kommentarlos durch
<MarkyMan> jap...
<MarkyMan> was heisst läuft durch....
<MarkyMan> Enter..dann ne Zeile mehr feddich
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, der aktualisiert die locate-datenbank ohne rückmeldung
<MarkyMan> jo...es passiert eigentlich nüscht
<MarkyMan> tiax hier:Linux LINUXIUMONE 3.0.36+ #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jun 28 22:19:08 EST 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<mrkramps> hmkay … 12.04 wäre normalerweise mindestens 3.2
<unix_> System:    Host: localhost Kernel: 3.0.90-CyanogenMod-perf-gc538b37 armv7l (32 bit) Console: tty 1 Distro: Arch Linux ARM
<MarkyMan> https://plus.google.com/109451178006683865932/posts/P6TNn3sisa2
<MarkyMan> Dort ist es her
<MarkyMan> Kann das Modul den nach Installiert werden?
<MarkyMan> War wohl raus..sorry
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, man kann es bestimmt, frag mich aber nicht wie
<tiax> narf, weg isser
<MarkyMan> Sorry...irgendwie bin ich raus gewesen
<MarkyMan> mrkramps ich hatte als letztes das System gepostet
<MarkyMan> tiax sorry
<MarkyMan> Hallo?
<mrkramps> <MarkyMan> Kann das Modul den nach Installiert werden? ← dein letzer satz
<MarkyMan> ja...
<tiax> MarkyMan: diesem spezifischen Kernel fehlt halt wohl das Modul. Das kann man schon nachinstallieren versuchen, dazu brauchst Du aber die Quellen für diesen Kernel und musst ihn selbst neu cross-compilen
<mrkramps> worauf ich sagt: <mrkramps> MarkyMan, man kann es bestimmt, frag mich aber nicht wie
<MarkyMan> hm..kagge
<tiax> Das ist ein recht aufwändiger Prozess, in den man sich erst gründlich einlesen muss. ggf. kannst Du ja auch den Menschen aus dem G+ - Post fragen, ob er's macht
<MarkyMan> mal was anderes...was wäre wenn ich dys System Update..also ubuntu...wahrscheilich läuft es dann nicht
<MarkyMan> oder?
<tiax> können wir hier leider schlecht vorhersagen :) Ist halt ziemlich spezifisch alles, mit diesem Android-Stick
<MarkyMan> Ja ich weiß, ich hab halt die Hardware hier rumliegen...evtl. muss halt nen Raspberry her
<tiax> wenn's beim Herausgeber der Ubuntu-Version nicht dokumentiert ist, würd ich's lieber lassen. Wer weiß, ob das überhaupt vorgesehen ist
<MarkyMan> Hm ok...
<MarkyMan> Aber danke erst einmal für diue Hilfe...DANKE!!!
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, du könntest nochmal schauen, ob du ein anderes image für das gerät findest
<MarkyMan> Das schöne war an diesem Image das es per SD Karte einfach war, die wieder raus und er bootet mit Android...
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, wenn der das hinbekommen hat, haben andere das auch geschafft
<MarkyMan> Nunja, das geht ja Ubuntu ist drauf. Nur brauche ich halt FHEM....
<tiax> MarkyMan: sind bei dem Image denn Kernel-Sourcen dabei? Kannst ja mal gucken in /usr/src und /usr/local/src
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, was für ein Android Stick ist das genau?
<MarkyMan> -bash: /usr/src: Is a directory
<tiax> ls vergessen?
<tiax> (mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wurde das Image aber cross compiled, also nicht auf dem laufenden System, aber nen Versuch ist es ja mal wert)
<MarkyMan> mrkramps...Cloudnetgo CR9 ist ein MK803III
<MarkyMan> root@LINUXIUMONE:~# ls - /usr/src ls: cannot access -: No such file or directory /usr/src:
<tiax> MarkyMan: ohne das - (ist jetzt aber egal). Ist da was drin im Verzeichnis?
<MarkyMan> der Befehl führt zu nichts:   ls /usr/src
<mrkramps> ich zieh mich aus diesem thema zurück, muss dringend mal was essen
<MarkyMan> Danke dir!!1
<MarkyMan> tiax machen wir noch nen paar minuten weiter?
<tiax> MarkyMan: also wenn keine Quellen für den Kernel dabei sind, schaut's erst mal etwas schwierig aus. Das einfachste wäre, bei G+ den Kerl nach dem Modul oder nach Quellen und config für den Kernel zu fragen
<tiax> alles andre wäre sehr aufwändig. Mit cross compilern usw kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus – da müsstest Du Dich selbst einlesen
<MarkyMan> warum passiert nicts wenn ich ls /usr/src eingebe?
<mrkramps> MarkyMan, weil das verzeichnis leer ist
<MarkyMan> aso
<mrkramps> mein abschließender tipp für deine heimautomatisierung: kauf dir einen raspberry pi b+
<tiax> ein raspi a könnte auch langen. Braucht weniger Strom und kostet weniger. Viel RAM braucht man ja nicht. Hat aber nur 1 USB-Anschluss
<MarkyMan> Schade eigentlich...mit dem Stick bin ich noch nicht durch...werde bei g+ mal weiter nachfragen.
<mrkramps> hast du schon =P
<MarkyMan> hm..was ist davon zu halten?? http://www.proxmark.org/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=6756
<MarkyMan> ??
<cseipel> hat hier jemand gute erfahrungen mit gnash?
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-29
<LupusE> g'morgen
<MarkyMan> Guten Morgen...ich gebe nicht auf ;-))))
<MarkyMan> Also: Ich habe die Grafische Benutzerfläche von ubuntu vor mir..Desktop...möchte dort mit dem editor ne Datei bearbeiten. Wie kann ich nun die Rechte einstellen das ich die config bearb kann??? Ich hab zur bedienung lediglich eine Infrarot Tastatur...
<MarkyMan> wenn ich per ssh drauf bin und die rechte mit gksudo gedit änder kommt ne fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> weil ssh nicht grafisch ist, per default.
<k1l> rechte ändert man nicht mit gksu gedit
<LetoThe2nd> verbind dich mal mit ssh -X :)
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: die rechte nicht, aber den inhalt der datei
<k1l> warum willst du einen grafik editor mit gksudo öffnen anstatt einfach z.b. nano zu öffnen?
<LetoThe2nd> die rechte sollen besser so bleiben, wie sie sind.
<k1l> jo
<LetoThe2nd> oder wie k1l sagt: sudo nano. geht dann auch mit normalem ssh
<MarkyMan> hi k1l...ok...du kennst ja meine Baustelle....ich hab das mit gskudo gelesen
<k1l> MarkyMan: was willst du eigentlich machen?
<MarkyMan> also mit einem benutzer in ssh nano was eingeben?
<LetoThe2nd> MarkyMan: vielleicht einfach zum verständnis mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor lesen
<kubine> Title: Editor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkyMan> k1l...ok ich habe was über das cdc-acm gelesen
<LetoThe2nd> da gibts auch nen schönen absatz: "kommandozeile"
<MarkyMan> ich muss eine datei ( cdc-acm.ko ) in einem Ordner reinlegen...will nun auf der Grafischen Oberfläche nen ftp server einrichten ( config editieren) hab aber keine Schreibrechte
<k1l> warum machst du das nicht einfach per ssh?
<MarkyMan> schlichtweg weil ich es nicht kann..mit ftp habe ich mehr erfahrung
<k1l> dann ist jetzt deine möglichkeit es kennen zu lernen.
<MarkyMan> du macht dir keine kopf was ich in den letzten Tagen gelesen habe...ich bin einfach...durch...
<MarkyMan> jetzt sehe ich gerade das der Ordner wo da sModul rein soll garnicht existiert
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du lustig ein modul von deinem x86 rechner auf nen arm kopierst gehts eh nicht. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich gehts nicht mal von nem anderen arm, weil die zum kernel build passen müssen.
<MarkyMan> ok...es scheint so als wäre mein Kernel build 3.0.36...das Modul ist für nen 3.08....
<LetoThe2nd> [x] leider verloren
<MarkyMan> also passt das definitiv nicht
<LetoThe2nd> und da du nen androidifizierten kernel nutzt, bist du sowieso ziemlich verratzt, was alles im kernel angeht
<MarkyMan> so, nu hab ich ein cdc-acm für nen 3.0.36
<LetoThe2nd> auch für genau das gerät? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten vermutlich [x] leider verloren
<k1l> MarkyMan: was ist denn dein ziel?
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich ne serielle schnittstelle zum leben erwecken.
<MarkyMan> k1l...also ich hab ja heute frei..also kann ich auch gleich noch nen Raspberry schiessen...will aber einfach nicht aufgeben und den Android Stick hier zum laufen bringen...Ubuntu ist drauf...mein FHEM Serve läuft...nur wird mein CUL USB Stick nicht erkannt..da wohl dieses cdc-acm Modul fehlt
<k1l> MarkyMan: ich denke du stellst dir das zu einfach vor. mit deinem kenntnisstand würde ich vorschalgen du suchst dir ein gerät wo es eine genaue beschreibung inklusive fhem gibt. weil, wie du siehst, ist das nicht so ohne weiteres zum zusammenklicken
<dreamon> Wieder ein Problem mit 14.04 . Nach Upgrade keine Gui. System macht endlos reboot. (Login screen kommt und bevor man was eingibt, reset die kiste)
<dreamon> Habe im Recovery "sudo touch /forefck gemacht. kommt -> kann nicht berührt werden, das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<MarkyMan> k1l..Wahrscheinlich hast du da recht...es gibt aber bis jetzt alles was es dazu braucht...es läuft ja auf meine Fritzbox...es hapert wohl bis jetzt an diesem kack Modul
<k1l> MarkyMan: bisher war das ja auch kinderkram. wenn es an module geht ist das nicht mehr nur zusammenklicken
<MarkyMan> auch nicht wenn es diese für mein Gerät und für den Kernel 3.0.36+ gibt?
<k1l> ja wenn es das modul passend auf genau deine situation gibt, ja. aber da wendest du dich am besten an die community von diesem stick.
<MarkyMan> aber vieleicht zurück zu meinem Problem wo ih mir bestimmt weiter helfen könnt...und zwar auf diesem ubuntu nen FTP server damit ich per ftp drauf komm
<sash_> Wieso ausgerechnet FTÜ?
<sash_> *P
<k1l> nutz einfach ssh bzw scp
<k1l> nur einen ftp einrichten um eine datei zu schicken ist komplett blödsinn
<k1l> !ssh > MarkyMan 
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt. ein remount rw war erfolgreich
<kubine> MarkyMan: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<MarkyMan> wie muss der befehl heissen wenn ich nun mit ssh eine Ordner erstellen will...und dies mit Schreibrechten??
<MarkyMan> mkdir ordner ist klar..
<k1l> MarkyMan: die schreibrechte hängne immer davon ab wo du den ordner erstellen willst
<k1l> mkdir /ordner/ordner/ordner . aber da wo die .ko liegen braucht man meistens root rechte. aber ohne details ist das rumgefummel mit garantie zum system zerschiessen
<MarkyMan> ok..ich drösel auf..ich muss in /lib/moduels/3.036+/kernel/driver/ den ordner usb anlegen
<MarkyMan> bin mit dem cd befehl schon in dem ordner driver
<k1l> sudo mkdir ./usb
<MarkyMan> ok...er verlangt mein Benutzerpasswort...danach passiert nichts
<k1l> MarkyMan: "ls -al"
<k1l> ist der ordner usb jetzt da?
<MarkyMan> moment kurz...
<testdr> k1l: ich hätte empfohlen den Befehl noch einmal einzugeben - vielleicht wäre dann die Reaktion gekommen, dass das Verzeichnis schon existiert. "mkdir kennt die Option -v"
<k1l> MarkyMan: bitte dringend http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell und und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht angucken
<kubine> Title: Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkyMan> also..ich krieg hier gleich so dermassen nen fön...
<MarkyMan> ich fall echt vom glauben ab...jetzt will ich durch die ordner mit cd /lib
<MarkyMan> zb
<MarkyMan> jetzt sacht der mir no such file or directory
<k1l> MarkyMan: groß/kleinschreibung ist wichtig!
<k1l> das ist aber das noob shell 1ml1
<k1l> 1mal1
<k1l> und nutz doch einfach die tab-completion
<MarkyMan> ja in der grafischen Oberfläche wird der auch so geschrieben...es ist de rOrdner modules
<MarkyMan> wenn ich ls -al eingebe heisst dort der Ordner auch kleingeschrieben modules
<k1l>  /li<tab>/mod<tab>......
<MarkyMan> was????????????
<k1l> lass die namen mit der tab taste vervollständigen
<k1l> so umgeht man schreibfehler
<MarkyMan> cd /modules...so such file or directory
<MarkyMan> hat doch vorhin auch geklappt..
<k1l> MarkyMan: wie gesagt: lies (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) die einführungen zur shell, die ich verlinkt habe. das ist wirklich anfänger kram, den du verkackst. und wenn du mit fhem etc rumspielen willst wirst du das eh alles lernen müssen
<k1l> MarkyMan: in / gibts kein ordner modules. der ist in /lib drin
<k1l> also /lib/modules
<k1l> ich bin erstmal essen
<NTQ> Moin Leute. Ich habe eine kurze Frage. Auf einem meiner Server haben sich schon ein paar Mails für root angesammelt. Hauptsächlich Ausgaben von cronjobs u.ä. Eben habe ich das mal umgestellt, dass neue Mails automatisch an eine externe Mailadresse, also meine, weitergeleitet werden. Aber wie kann ich die bereits vorhandenen Mails in /var/root alle auf einmal an die externe Adresse schicken?
<stevieh1> vielleicht gar nicht, vielleicht auch mit nem kleinen script... sind die wirklich so wichtig?
<MarkyMan> so, wie bekomme ich nun die Datei von meinem Rechner auf das ubuntu system per ssh inkl schreibrechte??
<stevieh1> eieiei. Linux kurs?
<NTQ> stevieh1: Es ging ja nicht um die Frage wie wichtig das ist, sondern wie man es macht. Bisher hat mir das nicht weiter geholfen, was du gesagt hast.
<dreamon> Was könnte der Grund sein, das sda5 hier immer nur als read-only eingehängt wird? Obwohl fsck sagt es sei sauber. ?
<NTQ> dreamon: Welches Dateisystem?
<dreamon> NTQ, ext4
<koegs> MarkyMan: scp, chmod, chmod sind die stichworte, findest du dann im wiki
<stevieh1> NTQ: hmm... ich hab grade keine mails in root ;-) weil ich den forwarder dann auch irgendwann mal eingerichtet hab. aber es sollte sicher über ein script machbar sein, die an root zu forwarden. ich würde mal man mail vorschlagen und in das verzeichnis schauen
<dreamon> In der /etc/fstab steht errors=remount-ro .. aber seltsam weil ja keine Errors vorhanden sind.
<NTQ> In man mail schaue ich eh gleich mal genauer. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass alle Mails ja in einer Datei zusammengefasst sind. Oder aber das macht "mail" gar nichts aus und er schickt die dann einzeln raus.
<stevieh1> ja, das sollte schon gehen
<geser> NTQ: formail zum aufteilen und dann mit procmail weiterleiten, fällt mir so spontan ein
<geser> NTQ: oder du öffnest die Mailbox in einem MUA (z.B. mutt) und leitest von dort aus weiter
<NTQ> Interessant. Dann hab ich also ein bisschen was zum ausprobieren. Danke schon mal an alle.
<stevieh1> das mit der mailbox ist sicher die einfachste variante.
<stevieh1> wenn du grafik auf dem rechner hast... wenn nicht emacs mh ;-)
<NTQ> stevieh1: Ich kann da nur per ssh drauf und grafisch gibt's da gar nichts. :D
<stevieh1> und die mails sind echt so wichtig? ;-) lösch sie doch einfach.
<stevieh1> wenns dich bis jetzt nicht interessiert hat und die kiste lief...
<NTQ> stevieh1: Ja, wichtig sind sie vermutlich nicht. Aber mir geht's mehr ums Prinzip und ich lerne halt gerne neue Tools kennen oder allgemein so alles, was da dahinter steckt.
<stevieh1> nur zu...
<stevieh1> aus erfahrung kann ich dir nur sagen, dass der lerneffekt eingeschränkt sein wird.
<_Doktor_> guten Tag.
<_Doktor_> wenn man mit ecryptfs das /home verschlüsselt hat, ist dann das ganze /home/user verschlüsselt oder nur /home/user/Private?
<koegs> _Doktor_: welche anleitung hast du denn befolgt?
<_Doktor_> hm..ok..es geht beides...
<_Doktor_> ich will nur testen, ob mein home dir wirklich verschüsselt ist
<_Doktor_> aber bis jetzt ist mir das noch nicht gelungen
<stevieh1> _Doktor_: es rauszubekommen?
<_Doktor_> zu verifizieren
<stevieh1> log dich als anderer user ein, werde von dort root und schau, ob du das home dir siehst
<_Doktor_> wo definiere ich, wer sudo ausführen darf?
<koegs> _Doktor_: sag doch einfach was du gemacht hast... beim installieren schon verschlüsselung gewählt oder nachträglich verschlüsselt?
<koegs> _Doktor_: /etc/sudoers bzw. /etc/group
<_Doktor_> beim installieren schon gewählt
<stevieh1> _Doktor_: beim benutzer anlegen kannst du das glaub ich grafisch machen
<koegs> dann wird dein komplettes home verschlüsselt
<_Doktor_> gelesen habe ich das auch
<_Doktor_> ich will es gerne mal sehen
<_Doktor_> ok...hat funktioniert :)
<_Doktor_> kann ich auch mit adduser neue user anlegen, dass gleich das ganze homedir verschüsselt wird?
<dadrc> --encrypt-home
<dadrc> (siehe auch: man adduser)
<dreamon> Hat jemand eine Idee warum das ext4 immer nur Readonly eingehängt wird. mußt immer mount -o remount,rw machen, damit ich darauf schreiben kann.
<stevieh1> dreamon: paste doch mal die fstab?
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178137
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> dreamon: guck ins dmesg ob das aufgrund von fehlern ro gemountet wird
<dreamon> Zeile 10 hab ich angepasst vorher stand dort errors=remount-ro
<koegs> dreamon: syslog und dmesg gecheckt?
<k1l_> dreamon: ja das ist dämlich. weil bei problemen willst du nicht, dass deine ganze platte gelöscht wird.
<stevieh1> hast du mal ausprobiert, das ganze von einem lifesystem zu starten und dann von hand zu mounten?
<dreamon> Ich boote mal mit den alten optionen und schau mir das log an
<dreamon> Wie kann man dmesg pastebinit'n?
<k1l_> dmesg | pastebinit
<Satorisanja> Guten Tag
<musca>  Guten Tag, Satorisanja
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178192/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> dreamon, und wonach sollen wir jetzt suchen?
<dreamon> Ich hab versucht syslog auch zu pastn aber das endet immer bei 6Uhr.. während wenn ich es mit cat rauslasse, dann läuft es bin 14:xx Uhr .. verstehe nicht warum.
<k1l_> [  103.883257] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<PBeck>    25.479847] EXT4-fs (loop0): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<PBeck> [   25.479899] EXT4-fs (loop0): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<PBeck> [   25.479941] EXT4-fs (loop0): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<PBeck> [   25.480015] FAT-fs (loop0): bogus number of reserved sectors
<PBeck> [   25.480017] FAT-fs (loop0): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<PBeck> mach mal einen filesystem check
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<k1l_> genau fsck laufen lassen auf die partition
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> OHo.. eventuell liegt da der fehler ich hab. touch /forcefck anstelle von forcefsck .. es kam aber keine Fehlermeldung.
<koegs> wieso soll da ne fehlermeldung kommen?
<dreamon> weil ich mich vertippt habe mit der Option.. 
<koegs> dann lies mal genauer was "touch" eigentlich macht...
<koegs> das ist keine Option
<geser> welche Option? das ist eine Datei, die das init-script überprüft (ist sie da oder nicht)
<dreamon> Achso touch /forcefsck legt nur eine Datei in / an. und die findet er nicht, weil ichs falsch geschrieben habe? right
<geser> genau
<KING_LEE> Guten Tag! Ich habe folgende Frage: wie kann ich den Arbeitsspeicher meiner Grafikkarte herausfinden?
<dreamon> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum, der Fehler kommt. Ubuntu schmiert beim Rebooten immer an. Login kommt und er stürzt ab un reboot, dann wird es nur noch readonly eingehängt
<dreamon> jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden warum er abschmiert.
<mrkramps> KING_LEE, das kommt auf die grafikkarte an
<k1l_> KING_LEE: guck mal mit lshw
<KING_LEE> Bei den Systeminformationen finde ich nur Intel® Ironlake Mobile 
<k1l_> also ist das die cpu graka? die hat gar keinen eigenen ram
<KING_LEE> Die Frage taucht bei der Installation von einem Spiel in play on linux auf
<mrkramps> KING_LEE, shared memory findet man ggf. im BIOS … oder halt über eine suchmaschine
<mrkramps> optional auch über die differenz von verbautem arbeitsspeicher zu im system verfügbaren
<PBeck> dreamon: woher weißt du das ubuntu "abschmiert"?
<testdr> butter oder margarine?
<dreamon> PBeck, Weil er mit der Bios anzeige neu startet.. Inzwischen hab ich fglrx installiert.. jetzt er zum erstenmal wieder hochgefahren.. ich teste gerade
<testdr> dreamon: hoffentlich die boot-anzeige aktiviert -> noplymouth statt splash+quiet
<dreamon> testdr, Was macht die boot-anzeige .. noplymouth (wo wird da was angezeigt?) - Er bootet jetzt normal .. auch wenn bis zum Login alles schwarz bleibt
<testdr> dreamon: die boot-anzeige zeigt aber z.B. Fehler an, die auch von defekter Hardware verursacht werden können - ich habe z.B. mal die Anzeige bzgl. eines defekten usb-Kabels ignoriert und mich gewundert warum ein usb-port nicht ging
<dreamon> Ok. Wo trägt man das ein? In den bootoptionen von grub?
<testdr> dreamon: gerade wenn der Rechner bis vor kurzer Zeit noch problemlos lief und es kein kernel-Update (andere Treiber etc.) gab, dann sollte man sich das schon ansehen
<KING_LEE> ok, danke
<testdr> dreamon: wenn das grub-boot-menü auftaucht (notfalls shift gedrückt halten) dann den menü-eintrag mit Taste e editieren, d.h. diese Optionen weglöschen und den geänderten boot-eintrag mit strg-x booten
<dreamon> In diesem Fall war es ein Upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04
<testdr> dreamon: und? Das macht der Rechner schon immer so - gleich nach dem Upgrade?
<dreamon> Nach dem Upgrade hatte ich das Problem mit den Abstürzen. Wie gesagt flgrx zu installieren half. Also quite splash raus und noplymouth rein.
<mrkramps> dreamon, fehlersuche in Xorg.0.log hast du schon gemacht?
<dreamon> Ah.. ja das ist schön.. testdr da scrollt alles durch.. 
<dreamon> mrkramps, Mir wurde syslog und dmesg ans herz gelegt :)
<dreamon> testdr, Das gefällt mir!
<mrkramps> dreamon, so lange die beiden noch zeit haben das mit zu loggen
<dreamon> testdr, Danke
<testdr> dreamon: wenn der Absturz nur nach dem Einschalten des Rechners auftritt - beim reboot läuft er doch dann? -- Dann erstmal im laufenden Rechner ein Reboot ausprobieren ob er danach auch problemlos hoch läuft und falls ja, dann wird versucht ein halt(Ausschalten) zu machen und den Rechner gleich wieder manuell anschalten (Unterschied coldstart/warmstart)
<testdr> syslog und dmesg helfen, wenn der Rechner sonst problemlos läuft - aber was beim booten passiert, ob es da stockt etc. das bekommt man nur mit indem man hinsieht und dabei nicht nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm oder den splashscreen sieht
<dreamon> testdr, Ne das war hier so gewesen, das er startete bis zum Login und dann plötzlich wie man reset drücken würde rebootet.. und das in Endlosschleife. Dann konnte ich nichts anpassen, weil er alles Readonly eingehängt hatte.. war etwas chaotisch
<testdr> dreamon: das würde ja bedeuten der Rechner fährt gar nicht mehr hoch? Ich hatte das anders verstanden.
<testdr> dreamon: in dem Fall kommst Du um einen richtigen Test des Rechners mit der Live-Version nicht rum -- und gleich die passende nehmen, also ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu,lubuntu...
<veryhappy> Hi Leute, ich besitze ein MSI GE60-20Ei745FD Notebook mit Ubuntu 14.04 x64 und bekomme nicht raus, was für eine Kamera ich besitze in dem Notebook und weiß auch nicht, wie ich sie anderweitig aktivieren sollte, obwohl ich schon alle möglichen Seiten im Internet durchforstet habe und Forenbeiträge durchgeschaut. Ich möchte gerne die Webcam benutzen, ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das...
<veryhappy> ...jetzt anstellen soll, wo libwebcam0 und uvc Bibiotheken anscheinend nicht funktionieren. Kann mir bitte jemand Untersützung geben?
<dreamon> testdr, Inzwischen wie gesagt läuft die Kiste weil ich flgrx installiert habe. Das Problem scheint der freie Radeon Treiber gewesen zu sein.
<NTQ> veryhappy: Was sagt denn lsusb?
<KI9798> skuf
<veryhappy> Ich habe unter lsusb bisher keine Kamera gefunden, moment ich schaue nochmal nach.
<testdr> veryhappy: auch per "lspci"
<veryhappy> testdr: ja, das habe ich schon gemacht.
<veryhappy> gebt mir einen kleinen Moment
<veryhappy> ich poste mal eben lsusb und lspci per pastebin
<NTQ> Ich merke gerade ich sehe meine Webcam auch weder per lsusb, noch per lspci
<KI9798> !joint @all
<dreamon> testdr, Wir trägt man das noplymouth dauerhaft ein?
<NTQ> Aber cheese nutzt sie einfach über /dev/video0
<NTQ> Bzw. vlc auch
<testdr> veryhappy: das gelesen: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/forum/Notebooks/MSI/Jemand+Erfahrung+mit+Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Jemand Erfahrung mit Ubuntu > MSI > Notebooks > Forum bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<mrkramps> dreamon, /etc/default/grub
<geser> dreamon: /etc/default/grub bearbeiten und in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT hinzufügen, "sudo update-grub" nicht vergessen
<dreamon> DANKE
<testdr> dreamon: dauerhaft im config von grub -> /etc/default/grub  und dort ändert man die boot-optionen (von quiet+... auf noplymouth) und macht ein update-grub
<veryhappy> testdr: danke, das habe ich allerdings noch nicht gelesen, wusste ja nicht wo ichi lesen soll, ich habe mir das notebook ohne os per internet liefern lassen
<veryhappy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178623/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> veryhappy: das war nur eine goolge-suche nach: ubuntu + Deinen Notebookangaben (btw. 700€ das notebook immer noch?)
<rednet> ich will mir ein buch aus der leihbücherrei ansehen .Die wollen den Adobereader.Mit dem alten läuft es nicht ??
<rednet> kann ich mit wine den neuen Adobe Flash nutzen
<testdr> veryhappy: und wie in dem Link, installier Dir "cheese" (ein webcam-monitor)
<NTQ> Der AdobeReader unter Linux ist kacke, aber funktioniert irgendwie
<veryhappy> testdr: schätzungsweise 846... waren es glaub ich
<testdr> pfffft =¦-|
<rednet> läuft schon lol
<agentsoul> Ich setze gerade ein Vollverschlüsseltes System auf (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln) und hänge bei "Beenden/Neustart" umount /mnt/dev/pts device is busy Was ist zu tun?
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<veryhappy> testdr: danke man, es läuft. wieso läuft es jetzt plötzlich? ich habe vorher uvcview installiert, da ging es nicht.
<veryhappy> *gucview
<veryhappy> testdr: ok, gucview läuft auch jetzt immer noch nicht.
<veryhappy> wie soll man etwas testen, wenn man denkt, die software funktioniert?
<testdr> veryhappy: schau per lsmod nach welche module geladen wurden und welches für die webcam zuständig ist -- vielleicht wurde es -etwas langsam- geladen - dazu gibt es oft extra lade-optionen für solche module (für andere auflösungen, wobei das bei Dir nicht zutreffen muss)
<veryhappy> testdr: naja cheese geht und gucview sagt jetzt immer noch "schließen sie ihre kamera an", da ist definitiv was faul
<veryhappy> testdr: für google hangouts gehts doch jetzt
<testdr> veryhappy: habs nicht komplett durchgelesen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/webcam-kernel-installieren/
<agentsoul> alles zurück Typo, sorry
<kubine> Title: Webcam Kernel installieren › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<veryhappy> testdr: es läuft doch schon, ich danke dir.
<veryhappy> gibts sowas wie cheese auch für kde?
<NTQ> Das ist egal, ob KDE oder Gnome oder sonstwas
<testdr> veryhappy: hab den foreneintrag etwas weiter gelesen - da kommt so ein hinweis, wie die webcam muss explizit per Tastensteuerung aktiviert werden - sonst wird sie auch nicht erkannt
<veryhappy> testdr: das kann sein, naja es läuft ja jetzt
<veryhappy> sie funktioniert
<veryhappy> testdr: danke, bis später leute
<testdr> veryhappy: ich wollte nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass Du nicht weißt warum
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> danke, bye
<agentsoul> Beim Punkt "Beenden/Neustart" beim Vollverschlüsseln (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln) kommt folgender Fehler lvchange -a n vgubuntu Ausgabe unable to deactivate vgubuntu-swap (252:1) 
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> OK in dem wikiartikel fehlt ein swapoff -a
<_Doktor_> ich bin dabei mir ein ubuntu server lts aufzusetzen. gibt es a) Howtos "Themen" man unbedingt wie abhandeln sollte, bevor der in Betrieb gehen kann und b) eine möglichkeit, die wichtiges infos automatisiert per email zugesendet zu bekommen?
<geser> was soll der Server denn hinterher machen?
<geser> zu b): was wären den wichtige Infos für dich?
<_Doktor_> Server ist erst mal hauptsächlich mein remote backup lösung, um Daten zu sichern. Später kommt dann noch ein Webserver dazu.
<_Doktor_> was wichtige infos sind: alles was systemsicherheit angeht. will den server ja möglichlist "dicht" machen
<geser> dann siehe dir mal logcheck an
<PBeck> _Doktor_: remote backup auf einem server für wichtige daten?
<Evolykane> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem, meine Mutter ist gestern zu mir mit einem PC gekommen und hat mir gesagt, das seit dem Updaten von 13.10 auf 14.04 das WLan nicht Funktioniert, da auf dem PC nichts wichtiges drauf war, hab ich ihn plattgemacht und Ubuntu von einer CD neuinstalliert, es werden aber immernoch keine WLan Sachen angezeigt, die Option Funknetzwerk aktivieren die ich bei anderen Ubuntu Rechnern habe, ist nicht 
<Evolykane> vorhanden, ich habe einzelne Lösungsansätze aus verschiedenen Forumthreads versucht, bin aber nicht weitergekommen, kennt sich da jemand aus?
<stevieh1> Evolykane: ist es denn ein Laptop?
<mrkramps> PC? Hardware? Chipsatz? Ubuntu-Derivat?
<Evolykane> Ja von Vostro
<Evolykane> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 6 Bit
<Evolykane> * 64
<Evolykane> Intel i3
<stevieh1> nun, als erstes mal schauen, ob Muttern vielleicht einfach einen Hardware schalter umgelegt hat, danach, wenns das nicht war, mal ein lspci ins pastebin
<stevieh1> ich tippe auf den Schalter ;-)
<Evolykane> Hab schon geschaut, gibt keinen Schalter dran. Und bei der Fn Taste zum Wlan an aus schalten tut sich nichts
<stevieh1> dann mal rfkill anschauen und eben ein lspci ins pastebin
<Evolykane> Ich kann mit dem PC nicht ins netz, nach welchen wesentlichen Sachen soll ich schauen?
<stevieh1> kein ethernet da?
<stevieh1> nach dir bekannten pci wlan adaptern
<Evolykane> Kabel wird bei dem PC erkannt allerdings baut er auch keine Lan verbindung auf
<stevieh1> und was sagt da der Network Manager?
<testdr> he he .- öfters mal diese WLAN-an/aus Taste drücken und man sieht nichts? Also zuerst die Laptop-Doku lesen ob es da nicht eine Anzeige gibt (diode?) wann das wlan tatsächlich aktiv ist. Zusätzlich natürlich, wurde bei der alten Version irgendein "klimmzug" gemacht (spezielle windows-Treiber) zur WLAN-Nutzung oder ging das out-of-the-box (der Live-Version). Falls ja, dann erstmal mit der alten live-Version prüfen, spart viel nerven, wenn es dann auch
<testdr> alte ubuntu-live-versionen (iso-s) finden sich immer noch auf ubuntu.org im archive
<Evolykane> Hab 12.04 und 13.10 noch auf CD
<testdr> Evolykane: na prima - dann steht dem hardware-Test ja nichts entgegen.
<Evolykane> Also liegt es an der Version und nicht am Updaten?
<stevieh1> also irgendwie würde ich glaub ich zuerst mal schauen, warum da auch das ethernet nicht geht...
<testdr> Evolykane: wenn ich Hellseher wäre, dann wüsste ich das, dann wäre ich aber nicht hier im forum und wäre stinkreich und würde auf einer südsee-insel sitzen
<Evolykane> Ich geh mal kurz zum router (Sorry das ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, deswegen frag ich ja hier Experten ;) )
<testdr> apropos router - bei meinem kann ich das wlan ausschalten und die meiste Zeit ist das auch aus - vielleicht wurde da was geändert
<Evolykane> Mit dem Laptop gerade bin ich ja im Wlan und der hat auch 14.04
<Evolykane> Da steht einfach ununterbrochen Conecting 100 Mb/s und ab und zu ploppt sie sind nun offline auf
<Evolykane> bei Ethernet bei dem nicht funktionierenden
<testdr> Evolykane: d.h. das ethernet funktioniert - aber nicht richtig für eine stehende Verbindung? Das können von Kabel bis zu einem anderen Defekt alles sein
<Evolykane> die anderen Computer funktionieren mit dem Kabel
<mrkramps> Evolykane, ist zufällig eine statische IP addresse für die LAN-Verbindung gesetzt worden?
<testdr> lol - hat einer Mutti ausgesperrt?
<Evolykane> ;/ Weis ich nicht ist der Router meines Vaters
<stevieh1> aha, das ist sicher ein scheidungsgrund
<Evolykane> Man kann doch irgendwie die Ergebnise der Befehle in eine Textdatei umleiten, dann kann ich die auf einem USB stick ziehen und das Zeug in Pastebin einfügen, kann mir jemand schnell erklären wie?
<mrkramps> notfallmaßnahme gegen online-shopping?
<testdr> das hier soll ein support-channel sein und keine tele-novella
<stevieh1> *lol*
<stevieh1> Evolykane: lass dich nicht durch ihn erschrecken ;-)
<mrkramps> Evolykane, befehl > datei
<testdr> vorgehensweise sollte aber klar sein: erst alte funktionierden Software testen (also wohl das ubuntu-12.04 von CD) und dann prüfen was an daten mit dem router ausgetauscht wird
<Evolykane> also z.B. $ rfkill list > ausgabe.txt?
<mrkramps> Evolykane, ja
<stevieh1> würde ich zwar eher nicht machen, die 12.04 zu testen, aber wegen mir...
<testdr> stevieh1: das nur, weil er sagte, dass nach dem upgrade nix (internet-mäßig) mehr ging
<mrkramps> Evolykane, wobei in diesem fall nein
<mrkramps> Evolykane, streich das letzte, sollte funktionieren … ich bin nur ein depp
<k0tze> kramps du bist kein depp, konntest mir schon hier und da helfen ;)
<mrkramps> k0tze, rfkill list > test erzeugt aber keine ausgabe, wenn man das auf einem geerät gegenprüft, dass weder wlan nocht bluethooth hat ;)
<mrkramps> ich bin allerdings auch raus jetzt … viel erfolg noch
<Evolykane> die ausgabe von $rfkill list ist 0: hci0: Bluetooth    Soft Blocked: No     Hard Blocked: No
<Evolykane> mehr nichts
<Evolykane> Die Ausgabe von den zwei Befehlen http://pastebin.com/ADH7jXEr
<kubine> Title: Linux fehlerzeugs - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Evolykane> Welche Befehle soll ich noch eingeben?
<stevieh1> hmm... wer wertet denn am Anfang die /etc/hdparm.conf aus?
<Evolykane> Kenn mich nicht aus, kannst du das für mich übersetzen?
<stevieh1> Broadcom Corporation BCM43142
<stevieh1> das ist dein wlan controller
<stevieh1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/175104/how-do-i-install-bcm43142-wireless-drivers-for-dell-vostro-3460-3560
<kubine> Title: How do I install BCM43142 wireless drivers for Dell Vostro 3460/3560? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> aber wenigstens ethernet sollte einfach so gehen
<Evolykane> Mir fehlt ein Treiber, oder wie?
<stevieh1> so könnte man es sagen
<stevieh1> kann es sein, dass die hdparm.conf in 14.04 nicht mehr ausgewertet wird?
<Evolykane> Der Forumthread ist doch für 12.04 oder macht das keinen unterschied?
<Evolykane> Beim installieren von dem Packet kam folgender Fehler: Dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<Evolykane> Was bedeutet The package is of bad quality?
<shibumi> hallo ich hab eben krb5-user installiert da kam ein ncurses-dialog.. dann wollte ich aber eine seite zurück und hab strg+c gedrückt und dann hat einfach krb5-user installiert. nun habe ich das ganze deinstalliert und neuinstalliert in der hoffnung das dieser ncurses-dialog wieder kommt kommt aber nicht jemand eine idee wie ich das erzwinge?
<guntbert> shibumi: sudo apt-get purge krb5-user und dann neu installieren sollte helfen
<shibumi> das war doch ein sub-paket von krb5-user
<shibumi> aber danke gunt
<shibumi> * guntbert 
<noseeder> Guten abend. Ich habe bei meiner Xubuntu unstallation leider ausversehen das Netzwerk Icon (Die 2 Pfeile die gegensätzlich nach oben/unten zeigen) entfernt indem ich mit rechtspklick auf entfernen ging. Wie bekomme ich das da wieder hin?
<noseeder> testtest
<noseeder> sry
<noseeder> -.- ich finde es nicht mehr
<PBeck> noseeder: rechtsklick objekte hinzufügen?
<noseeder> da ist das nicht dabei -.-
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netzwerksymbol-wieder-zurueck-holen/ noseeder ?
<kubine> Title: Netzwerksymbol wieder zurück holen › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1302462 ?
<kubine> Title: Bug #1302462 “network icon disappeared in xubuntu” : Bugs : “xfce4-panel” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager , "NetworkManager nicht mehr im Panel" .. dreht sich da aber um Gnome
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noseeder> ** (nm-applet:3070): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-6F1VYaP82L: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt
<noseeder> das bekomme ich wenn ich nm-applet starten will
<dadrc> Ist das Ubuntu-Server-ISO so ein Hybrid-Ding? Also, kann ich das einfach mit dd auf 'nen USB-Stick schubsen?
<nagetier> dadrc, jo
<dadrc> Sehr gut, danke
<cseipel> komisch ich hab mir mein eigenes ssl zertifikat erstellt und über https://192.168.1.18/ komm ich auch auf die site. nur meckert erstmal der browser natürlich dass das zertifikat nicht vertrauenswürdig ist und ich klickt halt auf vertrauen(ok) und dann laden mir chrome und firefox eine bin datei runter o.o ich dachte immer die browser nehmen die zertifikate auf und fertig
<Mundus> Hi, ich habe gerade nachfolgendes Problem und finde die richtige Lösung leider nicht
<Mundus> in der 
<Mundus> In der Panelleiste ist die Schrift grau auf grau. Wo kann ich die Einstellungen korrigieren? 
<Mundus> Bei drei Benutzerkonten ist dies auch nur in meinem Konto so merkwürdig eingestellt.
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-30
<MisterX> Moin! Obwohl sich lt. Manual die Tastenkombination Ctrl+Shift+Space nicht geändert hat, kann Ich nach Upgrade auf 14.04 LTS (von 12.04 LTS; jew. XUbuntu) in LibreOffice 4.2.4.2 keine geschützten Leerzeichen mehr einfügen. Habt Ihr dafür eine Lösung?
<testdr> MisterX: das Einfügen eines geschützten Leerzeichen über das Menü funktioniert auch nicht mehr? Menü->Einfügen->Formatierungszeichen? Und was die Tastenbelegung betrifft, so kann die natürlich mit einer anderen kollidieren (bei mir z.B. liegt auf strg+space die Tastaturtyp-Umschaltung - gilt nur wenn man das auch braucht)
<MisterX> testdr: über das menü funktioniert
<MisterX> aber das hemmt den schreibfluss unglaublich ;)
<MisterX> geschützter Bindestrich (Ctrl+Shift+-) funktioniert noch
<MisterX> scheint irgendwas mit der belegung zu sein
<testdr> MisterX: dann musst Du suchen was sonst diese Tastenbelegung abfängt - jedenfalls bei funktioniert es in Libreoffice nachdem ich die andere strg+space-Belegung geändert habe
<testdr> MisterX: könnte vom DesktopManager oder sogar einem theme kommen - was für ein Desktop?
<MisterX> hier läuft Xubuntu
<MisterX> d.h. XFCE mit entsprechendem unterbau
<testdr> MisterX: dann könnte es dort ein Eintrag sein und dabei ist zu beachten, dass schon strg+Leertaste irgendwohin gehen kann - bzw. allgemein vielleicht strg als "modifier" für den Desktop eingestellt wurde. Das ist allgemein ein Problem, dass diverse Einstellungen kollidieren können.
<MisterX> testdr: ja, bei den IBus Einstellungen findet etw mit Ctrl+Space statt
<testdr> MisterX: dann nimm das dort weg - alternativ prüfe ob die anderen hotkeys in Office funktionieren (mit strg+...) und natürlich kannst Du die Tastaturbelegung in Office anpassen und gezielt für das "geschützte Leerzeichen" eine andere Kombination eintragen
<MisterX> die anderen kombinationen mit Ctrl scheinen zu funktionieren
<MisterX> anyway: k, thx, will try ;)
<dbck> Hi, wie kann man unprivilegierte lxc container automatisch starten, wenn der host neugestartet wurde?
<Andreas322> Hallo. Ich habe gestern "sudo apt-get install uck" installiert. Ich will jemanden ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag machen. Jetzt habe ich eine Konfiguration gemacht. Es kommt bei mir bei dem Tool immer darauf hinaus. Ich sehe noch beim Booten immer noch die Möglichkeit für DVD-Boot-Optionen. Aber danach scheint das System paar Minuten von der DVD zu laden. Bloß ab da bleibt der Bildschirm schawarz.
<Andreas322> Unter VMware zu booten scheinbar keine Probleme. Jedoch kann ich die reguläre Kubuntu-DVD aber dennoch vom tatsächlichen PC booten.
<bekks> Andreas322: Was bedeutet "jetzt habe ich eine Konfiguration gemacht"? Kannst du also eine regulare DVD booten, aber deine Eigenbau-DVD nicht?
<Andreas322> Also ich kann die Kubuntu-DVD von kubuntu.org booten. Die von mir selbst bearbeitete Kubuntu-DVD aber nicht. Soweit am richtigen PC.
<Andreas322> Unter VMware geht aber beides.
<bekks> "Soweit am richtigen PC"?
<Andreas322> iich meine am Notebook
<bekks> VMware verwendet völlig andere Hardware, ist also keine Referenz.
<bekks> !nomodeset
<kubine> bekks: durch Änderungen am Xserver benötigen einige Grafikkarten den Bootparameter nomodeset oder einen prop. Treiber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<Andreas322> Falls es das Problem ist. Kann man dann machen, den Modus (mit dem es geht) auf die DVD fest einzukonfigurieren?
<bekks> Ja, kann man. Nennt man Remastering der DVD - lohnt sich aber genau gar nicht, weil du das genau ein einziges Mal zur Installation benötigst. Anschliessend kannst Du das im System konfigurieren, und die DVD vergessen.
<Andreas322> Ich mache halt als Geschenk, dass er einfach paar Systemwerkzeuge hat, die er nutzen kann, falls sein Windows nicht bootet.
<bekks> Andreas322: Dann reicht auch die bootende Kubuntu DVD
<Andreas322> Ja, vielleicht ist es auch "ausreichend", um wenigstens auf Dateien zuzugreifen und zu partitionieren. Habe erwägt, Sachen draufzupacken, wie um Batteriegesundheit zu prüfen (acpi -V), SMART-Daten auszulesen, Temperaturen etc.
<bekks> acpi ist ber default installiert, da braucht man keine custom DVD :)
<bekks> smartmontools ist ebenfalls installiert, lmsensors auch.
<bekks> Wobei z.B. lmsensors völlig nutzlos ist, wenn die Temperatur unter Windows fragwürdig ist.
<Andreas322> Ist halt ein Mensch, der nie was mit Linux zu tun hatte, dass ich alles wie möglich vereinfache und Alles als Widgets auf den Desktop lege   :-P
<Andreas322> Wenn nichts Anderes geht, dann belasse ich es dabei. Dateien browsen und Partitionieren immerhin besser als nichts. Lernen wird er auch ungerne viel.
<koelner> Andreas322: Installiere die Live-DVD auf einen USB-Stick, boote von diesem und mach Deine Einstellungen. Die werden dann auf dem Stick gespeichert und sind beim nächsten booten noch vorhanden. 
<testdr> das Zauberwort ist "persistent" und dazu gibt es auch Seiten im wiki wie man eine live-Konfiguration dauerhaft speichert
<zinaspi> ?
<frank___> ...
<frank___> hey, ixh hab in der postfix-main.cf "home_mailbox = maildir/" Ordner beim jeweiligen benutzer angelegt - mails kommen auch an,  jedoch bleibt der ordner ~/maildir leer .... weiß jemand warum postfix diese einstellung nicht übernimmt und wo er die mails speichert? postfix wurde natürlich nach der änderung restartet und es handelt sich um einen ubuntu 1404 server
<XinSun> Kann mir jemand ein einfach zu benutzendes command line email tool, was Anhänge unterstützt empfehlen? Am besten wo ich einen remote smtp server nutzen kann
<_moep_> mutt
<XinSun> _moep_: danke. Heißt das ich muss sowas wie nullmailer auf jeden fall installiert und konfiguriert haben? http://dev.mutt.org/trac/wiki/MuttFaq/Sendmail (Mutt can't do so directly (read the MailConcept to understand why this won't change). You must specify a local MTA to do it.)
<kubine> Title: MuttFaq/Sendmail – Mutt (at dev.mutt.org)
<_moep_> XinSun: keine ahnung, ich habe mutt nie genutzt
<XinSun> _moep_: okay. :)
<Guest17420> Hallo...
<Guest17420> Jemand da der einem Ubuntu Neuling kurz hilft ?
<Fussel> Guest17420, bei einer konkreten frage bekommst du wohl eher antwort
<Guest17420> ja.. das Problem liegt ja ..
<Guest17420> eine sec..
<Guest17420> Bei einer installation einer .deb bekomme ich den fehler Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar: Libsdl1.2debian-all (>=1.2.13)
<frank___> dem Kunden wurde geholfen ;)
<frank___> kennt sich jemand mit postfix aus ?
<_moep_> scheinbar niemand; aber du kennst dich gut mit Metafragen aus
<frank___> ok - ich arbeite mich grad in postfix ein - wenn ich in die main.cf luser_relay = mail@meineadresse.de und intern eine mail an eine nicht existierendes postfach schicke, wirds weitergelitet - wenn ich das ganze aber von meinem gmx account mache, wird die mail nicht weitergeleitet
<frank___> wie bekomm ich es hin, dass die mail auch von außerhalb-kommend an die bestimmte adresse weitergeleitet wird ?
<b-baermann> hallo! woran kann das liegen, wenn ich auf einem rechner die aktualisierung auf 14.4_1 angeboten krieg, aber auf nem anderen nich? system auf beiden ist 12.04 LTS
<Rochvellon> upgrades werden standardmäßig versetzt angeboten. mit do-release-upgrade -p kannst du das upgrade dennoch anstoßen, auch wenn noch nicht das upgrade von sich aus angeboten wird
<XinSun> Wenn ich versuche mit mutt über ein script eine email zu schicken funktioniert. Es beim cronjob nicht, obwohl ich die config file angegeben habe. status=bounced (bad address syntax) im syslog
<b-baermann> Rochvellon: ah, danke!
<XinSun> was könnte das verursachen?
<b-baermann> XinSun: vielleicht ein quoting-problem? offensichtlich wird ja die adress-syntax versaut.
<XinSun> b-baermann: danke. was heißt das. Quoting problem? Wenn ich variablen mit " umschlossen habe?
<XinSun> also den inhalt
<b-baermann> probier mal ' statt "
<b-baermann> der inhalt von " wird von der shell noch interpretiert
<XinSun> b-baermann: danke. Nur aus Neugier: warum funktioniert es dann wenn ich es so ausführe?
<b-baermann> XinSun: das war nur geraten. das wäre das was ich ausprobiert hätte
<b-baermann> keine ahnung ob das tut
<Longbottom> XinSun: Kannst du das script nopasten? Dann fällt vielleicht jemandem was auf.
<MojoDodo> hallo, ich würde gerne wissen welchen befehl ubuntu ausführt wenn ich auf meinem asus laptop FN+F7 (display aus) drücke.
<MojoDodo> was ich bisher herausgefunden habe ist, dass ich das dazugehörige acpi event finden muss, richtig?
<MojoDodo> acpi_listen bringt bei mir die ausgabe:
<MojoDodo> video/displayoff DOFF 00000089 00000000 K
<MojoDodo> PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000
<MojoDodo> ich habe oft von dem ordner usr/share/apci/ gelesen, aber unter meinem 14.04 gibt es nur /usr/share/acpi-support/ und dort ist nur eine datei: state-funcs und in dieser konnte ich nichts bezüglich des displays finden/erkennen
<mrkramps> MojoDodo, es könnte auch nicht direkt ein ACPI-event aufrufen, sondern bspw. über ein tastenkürzel der desktopumgebung sowas wie: xrandr --output LVDS --off
<mrkramps> MojoDodo, kannst du damit denn das Display auch auf einer virtuellen konsole deaktivieren (bspw. tty1)?
<MojoDodo> mrkramps:  was ist tty1
<mrkramps> strg+alt+f1 (in die desktopumgebung kommst du mit strg+alt+f7 zurück)
<mrkramps> !Terminal > MojoDodo 
<kubine> MojoDodo: Informationen zu Terminal finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal
<mrkramps> das ist auch in diesem Wiki-Artikel erklärt
<MojoDodo> mrkramps: ja, auch in dem terminal funktioniert das ausschalten des displays
<mrkramps> ok, dann vermutlich doch etwas in die richtung acpi event
<mrkramps> MojoDodo, schau mal was du in /proc/acpi findest
<MojoDodo> an sich könnte ich den bildschirm auch mit dem befehl xset dpms force off ausschalten, doch der unterschied zu Fn+F7 ist, dass bei letzterer methode der bildschirm auch dann nicht angeht wenn ich an die maus komme (also wenn die maus bewegt/tasten gedrückt werden) sondern erst wieder mit Fn+F7, das finde ich praktisch ich hätte gerne die möglichkeit das auf eine taste meiner fernbedienung zu legen
<MojoDodo> mrkramps: /proc/acpi/ scheint nichts brauchbares zu beinhalten
<mrkramps> MojoDodo, wie gesagt, du kannst das mit xrandr machen
<MojoDodo> xrandr --output LVDS --off ?
<mrkramps> dpms ist lediglich was mit energiesparmaßnahme … xrandr schaltet die ausgabe tatsächlich ab
<mrkramps> MojoDodo, jau … aber vorsicht, sonst kriegste den gleich nicht wieder an ;)
<MojoDodo> mrkramps: das wollte ich gerade fragen :D wie schalte ich ihn wieder an?
<mrkramps> MojoDodo, bzw. schau mal erst in xrandr nach, was genau dein monitor eigentlich für eine bezeichnung hat
<mrkramps> einfach:$ xrandr
<MojoDodo> Screen 0?
<mrkramps> nein, da sollte irgendwas von connected stehen
<MojoDodo> mrkramps: ah ja, LVDS1
<mrkramps> xrandr --output LVDS1 --off (deaktivieren)
<mrkramps> xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto (wieder aktivieren)
<MojoDodo> mrkramps: ok, vielen dank, das werde ich ausprobieren
<lurch> kennt sich jmand mit dem login sound einschaoten bei 14.04 aus?
<stevieh> login sound? wasn dasn?
<nagetier> sound beim login ;)
<lurch> genau :)
<lurch> lässt sich nicht einschlten
<nagetier> unter diesem alternativem OS eines der ersten Dinge die man abschaltet
<stevieh> das würde ich auch so sehen ;-9
<nagetier> n
<stevieh> sonst geht der Ton?
<lurch> sagen wir mal so . ich möchte weiterhin über das system herrschen :)
<nagetier> lurch, wie gehst denn davor, den einzuschalten
<nagetier> *da vor
<nagetier> *verflucht*
<lurch> warte...#
<testdr> lurch: Du willst über das System herrschen? Dann spezifiziere mal genau was Du eigentlich willst? (brauchst Du dazu Hilfe?)
<tiax> lurch: geht's um den Ton VOR dem Login (diese Getrommel), also vor der Passwort-Eingabe oder den danach?
<testdr> tiax: jetzt verrate doch nicht alles..
<tiax> testdr: bitte?
<nagetier> währenddessen sollte es noch einen geben
<testdr> tiax: er soll mal selbst genau sagen, was er eigentlich will - dann löst sich das von fast alleine
<nagetier> trommelwirbel bei der pw eingabe :)
<tiax> deswegen frage ich…
<testdr> nein - ich will ding-dong beim erfolgreichen login .. oder?
<lurch> zuerst 
<lurch> sudo gedit /usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop
<testdr> nagetier: der alte (bekannte) trommelwirbel kommt auch nicht bei der passworteingabe .. oder? Während man tippt?
<nagetier> testdr, nicht dass ich wüsste
<lurch> destop login aus false setzen
<lurch> desktop login.ogg setzen
<lurch> wenn ich wüsste wie ich in startup appklications komme........nicht über den dash
<tiax> lurch: nochmal langsam, welchen Klang denn jetzt? Das Getrommel oder später einer? 
<lurch> alson der trommelwirbel .............:)     
<testdr> lurch: bitte beantworte die Frage welcher Loginmanager? (also gdm, lightdm ..kdm, ...) und ob es eine Funktion dieses Managers ist oder unabhängig davon gespielt werden soll?
<tiax> lurch: hier findest Du die Einstellung dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Unity
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lurch> waaaaas? ich denke ich muss nur den startup applcation starten....kome aber nicht über das dashboard rein hat jemand eine idee?
<tiax> lurch: ne, damit hat es nichts zu tun. Der Ton kommt schon vor Deiner Sitzung, also ist dein Autostart auch irrelevant 
<tiax> lies Dir den Link durch
<lurch> yip....goode nacht :)
<testdr> tiax meint also lurch will den alten Ubuntu-10.04 Trommelwirbel wieder haben? Das war ein anderer Loginmanager (gdm?)
<lurch> nein nicht den trommelwirbel :) sondern den sound beim booten. wie man es von windoof kennt
<tiax> testdr: bitte? lightdm spielt, (wg. a11n) eine kurze Trommelei ab, wenn man sein Kennwort eingeben kann
<tiax> lurch: beim booten kommt kein Ton. Sag doch mal bitte, was Du auf dem Bildschirm siehst, wenn dieser Ton kommt, den Du meinst
<lurch> ja,....das tut es auch......
<testdr> tiax: ich kenne das nur noch vom gdm - seit lightdm ist das bei mir aus .. - obwohl, aus Stromspargründen hab ich am Anfang meistens die Lautsprecher aus ..
<lurch> ohh ......und wie kann ich das einschalten? stomspargründe ist dochń witz... wenn 
<tiax> lurch: beim booten kommt kein Ton. Sag doch mal bitte, was Du auf dem Bildschirm siehst, wenn dieser Ton kommt, den Du meinst
<testdr> screenshot ins pastebin und den sound .. kann man den auch da ablegen?
<lurch> meinen normlen startbildschirm.........pünktchen.....pünktchen.....pünktchen.....pünktchen.....
<tiax> lurch: also da, wo man das Kennwort eingibt?
<testdr> tiax:  ich werde morgen extra für Dich vor dem Anstellen des Computers die Lautsprecher anmachen und auch aufdrehen(die Lautstärke)
<lurch> nein ich habe ohne kennwort
<testdr> lurch meint vielleicht "autologin"
<lurch> autologin?????   nicht das ich wüsste
<testdr> lurch meint mit "pünktchen....pünktchen" den splashscreen, den animierten
<tiax> da kommt kein Ton
<lurch> nicht mehr ......bei 10....04 kam es noch
<testdr> sag ich doch, das war noch gdm standardmäßig - den gibt es aber immer noch, aber nicht im default
<lurch> ? klär mich auf. 
<lurch> default?
<tiax> Während des Bootvorgangs oder im Splashscreen läuft kein GDM, da kommt auch kein Ton
<testdr> default = standard
<lurch> ok
<testdr> sorry lurch, ich nutze manchmal eine "blumige sprache"
<tiax> GDM und später LightDM spielen schon seit jeher Getrommel ab, bis einschließlich 14.04, per default. Das ist eine accessibility-Sache, hauptsächlich für Menschen mit Sehbehinderung
<tiax> da bin ich nicht nur sicher, ich hab's auch noch extra nachgeschaut, vgl. /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml
<tiax> Ausschalten geht wie folgt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Unity und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Akustische-Rueckmeldung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiax> sowie http://askubuntu.com/questions/24946/how-do-i-disable-the-drum-beat-sound-on-the-login-screen
<kubine> Title: lightdm - How do I disable the drum beat sound on the login screen? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<lurch> leer
<lurch> steht nichts
<tiax> bitte wo steht nichts?
<lurch> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml
<tiax> ja lass die Datei in Frieden, das war nur ein Beispiel. KLick lieber einen meiner drei Links von oben an, da steht's recht deutlich erklärt, wie man den Ton ausmacht
<lurch> ok.....noch ne frage ....damit es wieder zu ner schlaflosen nacht kommt. unter 13.10 final hatte ich noch zugriff auf mein iphone  apps mit ios7...seit der installation von 14.04 nicht mehr
<lurch> ist das bekannt?
<b-baermann> hm... $ sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<b-baermann> Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht
<b-baermann> Fehl Signatur der Aktualisierungsanwendung                                                                                                   
<b-baermann>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]      
<b-baermann> netz ist aber da. was läuft da falsch?
<lurch> na???? rauchen die köpfe?   :))))
<nagetier> b-baermann, welche derzeitige Version?
<lurch> iphone?
<b-baermann> nagetier: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS"
<lurch> ich mein ios7.02
<testdr> lurch: hab kein ei-ei-dings
<nagetier> b-baermann, hm.. gute Frage
<lurch> jaja,...hat alles immer super geklappt das die gleiche familie....unix!!!
<lurch> konnte auch ohne itunes die files bearbeiten
<nagetier> b-baermann, und ohne -p ?
<b-baermann> nagetier: selbes verhalten, nur ne andere fehler-ip
<testdr> tiax: aber nochmal zum "login-sound", da wird gesagt man kann ihn "ausschalten" indem man im login-Bildschirm die Lautstärke auf Null stellt und der behält sich das anscheinend auch für das nächste Mal beim Hochfahren/Starten
<tiax> testdr: geht auch, per default ist er aber an und wird seit jeher abgespielt
<lurch> ja ich ahbe den haken nicht gesetzt
<testdr> tiax: meinte ja nur, wenn das stimmt, vielleicht hat der lurch da mal nur ausgedreht ..
<lurch> nein der sound wurde nicht abgespielt nie!
<testdr> vorsicht lurch, Du weißt von einem "sound" computergeäusch, das nie abgespielt wurde?
<lurch> ich weiß?     ich kann nur sagen das es so ist
<lurch> wo werden die screenshots abgelegt?
<domsan> servus, versuche ein mysql backup cronjob einzurichten... mysqldump -u root -p MYPASS --all-databases > sicherung.sql funzt aber nicht, hab ich da nen syntax fehler?
<tiax> domsan: ja, Du musst das Leerzeichen zwischen p und MYPASS rauslassen. Siehe dazu man mysql unter -p
<domsan> ok super
<tiax> domsan: ist aber keine so gute Idee, weil dann eine Zeit lang dein MySQL-Passwort in der Prozessliste auftaucht. Stattdessen könntest Du es im Heimverzeichnis des Nutzers hinterlegen, der den cronjob laufen lässt
<tiax> kann man in die ~/.my.cnf eintragen. Dann brauchst Du zwar noch -p aber musst das Kennwort nicht mit in die Kommandozeile schreiben
<domsan> leider super neuling in ubuntu... ist das sone art pw verzeichnis ?
<tiax> achso, ne, das ist nur eine Datei in Deinem Heimverzeichnis. ~/ steht für's Heimverzeichnis, .my.cnf ist der Dateiname und wenn der mit . anfängt, ist die Datei „versteckt“. 
<tiax> das ist die benutzerspezifische MySQL-Konfiguration, da kann man unter anderem auch das Kennwort hinterlegen
<mrkramps> braucht root überhaupt ein passwort?
<domsan> ja
<tiax> Ja
<domsan> also bei mir zumindest :D
<mrkramps> laut wiki eigentlich nicht
<tiax> Doch
<domsan> also touch .my.cnf
<domsan> chmod 640 .my.cnf
<domsan> [client]
<domsan> user=root
<domsan> password=foobar
<testdr> mysql Zugriffsrechte haben nichts mit system-Zugriffsrechten zu tun
<tiax> domsan: ja, wobei Du hier auch noch eine Sektion für mysqldump anlegen musst, also die letzten drei Zeilen nochmal, nur [mysqldump] statt [client]
<domsan> ok und wie nutz ich das dann beim mysqldump?
<tiax> geht automatisch
<tiax> also weiterhin mysqldump -uroot -p angeben, aber danach kein Kennwort
<tiax> das wird stattdessen aus der Datei gelesen. Die komplette Zeile ist dann mysqldump -u root -p --all-databases > sicherung.sql 
<nagetier> b-baermann, den schon gelesen? - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/251853
<kubine> Title: Question #251853 : Questions : “update-manager” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<domsan> enter password sagt er mir :>
<nagetier> b-baermann, schau mal bei #7 und #8
 * nagetier leave
<domsan> 0 0 * * 0 mysqldump -u root --all-databases | gzip -9 > /home/proj/backups/backup$(date +%d-%m-%Y).sql.gz > /dev/null
<domsan> macht das sinn als crontab ?
<tiax> Hm, ich würde das lieber in ein Script schreiben und das Script vom Cronjob aufrufen lassen
<tiax> Du packst da ziemlich viel in eine Zeile, das wird schnell unübersichtlich
<domsan> ja macht wohl mehr sinn
<b-baermann> nagetier: danke, das hat geholfen!
<domsan> will wöchentlich einen ordner ausm filesystem und die db sichern
<tiax> domsan: aber da mit den Rechten gut aufpassen, wenn das Script von root aufgerufen wird aber jeder seine eigenen Befehlen reinschreiben kann, ist das natürlich ein großes Risiko
<tiax> domsan: wöchentlich? Kannst Du Dir echt leisten, bis zu 6 Tage an Daten zu verlieren? :D
<tiax> mit rsnapshot und komprimierten Datenbanken sollte zumindest täglich ohne weiteres möglich sein
<domsan> die db's sind ez
<domsan> aber glaube die file backups sprengen dann schnell den rahmen
<domsan> sind halt medien
<tiax> achso, ändern sich viel? inkrementell bringt auch nix?
<domsan> puh... sollte nicht zu kompliziert werden
<domsan> muss halt vom pflichtenheft ein backup script mitliefern
<tiax> also ich mag rsnapshot ganz gern, das sichert nur geänderte Daten und hält mehrere Versionen vor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsnapshot
<kubine> Title: rsnapshot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> da würde es sich doch bspw. back in time anbieten
<tiax> back in time ist doch für Desktops, er betreibt da nen Server
<domsan> es geht um ein symfony webprojekt.. das enthält neben der datenbank halt auch bilder und sourccode von den projekten
<domsan> da kommen wohl nur 1x im semester neue projekte hinzu, daher der gedanke mit 1/ WOche....
<domsan> reicht vermutlich ^^
<tiax> ja musst am Ende eh Du wissen. Insgesamt ist so eine inkrementelle Sicherung aber auch dann sinnvoll, weil's nicht jedes Mal ne neue Kopie anlegt
<domsan> cool ists sicherlich aber bin wie gesagt schon über der zeit, hab wenig ahnung von ubuntu und wie man sowas aufsetzt
<domsan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419662/
<kubine> Title: backup › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<domsan> schmeisst ganz gut fehler :D
<domsan> ahhhhh die ordner müssen händig angelegt werden?
<domsan> dachte der erstellt die dann automatisch
<tiax> ne, musst halt einmal anlegen
<tiax> der Dateiname vom FS-Backup hat noch ein SQl drin ;-)
<domsan> auch gerade gesehen,danke
<domsan> ansonsten passt das
<tiax> in einem Script würde ich außerdem nicht -v schreiben beim Aufruf von tar
<tiax> sonst kriegst Du jedes Mal eine Liste der gesicherten Dateien per E-Mail oder in irgend nem Logfile, auch wenn gar nichts schlimmes passiert ist
<domsan> stimmt
<tiax> sonst sieht's gut aus
<tiax> halt, -p muss noch rein bei mysqldump
<domsan> ne, mit p funzt es nicht
<domsan> ohne klappts
<domsan> wenn ich p reinnehme promptet er ein pw
<domsan> 0 0 * * 0 /home/proj/.backup.sh > /dev/null als crontab und fertig oder?
<tiax> Ja, allerdings verschiebst Du so alle Ausgabe nach /dev/null, d.h. sie wird unterdrückt
<domsan> passt doch oder?
<tiax> besser ist es, einfach alle Ausgabe zu deaktivieren, was erwartete Ausgabe ist, also zB das v weglassen bei tar. Wenn dann doch mal was bemerkenswertes ist, kriegst Du's
<domsan> dann lass ichs einfach weg ?
<domsan> hatte mir das > /dev/null 2>&1 eh nur abgeschaut....
<tiax> Fehlermeldungen kommen außerdem meist noch über nen andren kanal (stderr), also kannst Du's schon so lassen. Sollte aber auch so passen
<tiax> weder gzip noch tar sollten was über stdout ausgeben, also ist es nur Stilsache jetzt
<tiax> >/dev/null leitet Standard-Ausgabe in's Nichts um, 2>&1 leitet Kanal 2 (stderr, Standard-Fehlerausgabe) nach Kanal 1 um, also auch in's Nichts
<tiax> Stdout kann man schon umleiten, muss man aber bei Deinen Befehlen nicht. Stderr würde ich nie umleiten, sonst kriegst Du Probleme beim Backup nicht mit
<domsan> ok danke dir für die ausführliche erklärung, nehm ich doch tatsächlich bei dieser leidigen aufgabe noch ein wenig ubuntu knowledge mit ;)
<domsan> 0 0 * * 0 /home/proj/.backup.sh d.h es rennt jetzt 00:00 jeden Sonntag ?
<tiax> jo
<tiax> wieso versteckst Du die Datei?
<tiax> also ist das Absicht?
<domsan> aeh
<domsan> dachte das ist syntax um .sh auszuführen *duck*
<tiax> achso, nene
<tiax> ausgeführt werden kann alles, was das Ausführbar-Bit gesetzt hat
<tiax> also chmod +x dateiname.sh
<domsan> jop das hab ich gemacht
<domsan> gut dann wars das denke ich :)
<tiax> wenn eine DAtei einen Punkt vorne hat, ist sie „versteckt“, d.h. mit ls oder in nem Dateimanager standardmäßig nicht sichtbar
<domsan> puh was ein abenteuer :D
<domsan> gibt es einen log wo ich sehe ob die aufgeführt wurden ? außer nachsehen im backup ordner?
<domsan> von wegen crontab#1 ausgeführt oder so
<tiax> ne, Du hast ja nur einmal mysql alles exportieren lassen und dessen Ausgabe komprimieren lassen, danach hast Du die Dateien gepackt
<tiax> Logfile musst Du schon selbst schreiben ;-)
<guntbert> domsan: cron schreibt ins log
<tiax> achso, ja, das ist aber schnell voll von andrem Kram auf dem System und rotiert (d.h. altes wird auch irgendwann gelöscht)
<domsan> ok egal
<tiax> Ich würde einfach in's Backup-Script noch hinzufügen, dass er ein Log schreibt
<domsan> is sichern einzeiler
<domsan> vorschlag?
<tiax> echo "Ran backup on $(date +%Y-%m-%d %H:%M)" >> /home/proj/backup.log
<domsan> :-*
<tiax> Syntax sollte soweit klar sein, allerdings bei der Umleitung beachten, dass da zwei > sind
<tiax> dann hängt er's hinten an die Datei an, statt den Inhalt zu überschreiben
<domsan> ok geil, ich berichte ob es geklappt hat um 00 Uhr ;)
<domsan> danke für die Hilfe
<u-boot> ich hab nur einen benutzer und der hat momentan kein passwort, wie kann ich jetzt wieder mit sudo arbeiten ? 
<Rochvellon> ein passwort setzen?
<u-boot> aso geht ja inner kommandozeile ... 
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-31
<Mike1> guten Morgen! Ich hab bei einem Thinkpad Yoga von UEFI-Bootmode auf Legacy umegestellt, weil das Ubuntu sonst nicht booten wollte. Funktioniert jetzt natürlich einwandfrei, aber hab ich noch irgendeine Chance das vorinstallierte Windows zu booten?
<Mike1> also dualboot im Grub
<Mike1> mhhh, ich könnt einfach mal einen chainloader erstellen und es versuchen
<Mike1> und hat jemand von euch ein Thinkpad Yoga im Einsatz? Wie bringe ich das automatische Rotieren des Displays zum Laufen?
<b-baermann> nach update von 12.04 auf 14.04 (danke nochmal für die hilfe gestern!) kann ich nich mehr zwischen verschiedenen benutzern switchen. ich wurde gefragt beim upgrade ob ich gdm statt lightdm als loginmanager wolle. kann das damit zu tun haben? wie reparier ich das. der loginmanager is mir eigentlich egal, funktionieren soll er halt
<testdr> b-baermann: das hat sich geändert - Du machst eine Bildschirmsperre (screen-lock) und in dem auftauchenden Entsperr-Bildschirm kannst Du einen anderen User auswählen und mit dem weitermachen. Das Locking wurde scheinbar so "verschärft" weil es "diverse Lücken" gab.
<b-baermann> aha!
<testdr> b-baermann: wenn Du früher gerne mehrere unterschiedliche user laufen hattest und zwischen denen gewechselt hast, dann ist das natürlich jetzt ein Rückschritt - weil es so nicht mehr out-of-the-box funktioniert.
<b-baermann> ja, es funktioniert iwie auch nur in eine richtung. also von dem gnome-flashback-user zum unity user klappt (glaub ich, zumidnest manchmal) umgekehrt nich.
<b-baermann> grummel
<b-baermann> wie reparier ich das jetzt?
<b-baermann> ich guck mal ob ich was im wiki/forum dazu finde...
<testdr> b-baermann: was meinst Du mit zurück? Wenn 2 User laufen geht der Wechsel per strg-alt-f7/f8 zum jeweiligen Bildschirm
<testdr> b-baermann: ubuntu-12.04 wird noch viele Monate unterstützt (Jahre) und deshalb empfehle ich niemanden einfach so zu wechseln, wenn im Grunde alles prima läuft
<b-baermann> testdr: ich wollte wechseln weil ich das neue python-django brauche und das nich zu fuß installieren wollte. geht das als "nicht einfach so" durch? ich bin sonst auch ein großer freund von alten, lauffähigen systemen :)
<b-baermann> nachdem ich rausgefunden hatte, das gnome-classic jetzt gnome-flashback heißt, gings auch recht smoothy ansonsten. das war jetzt bisher das einzige problem.
<testdr> Frage: wer nutzt bootchart in 14.04 oder neuer und hat auch beim Laden von btrfs diese deutliche Zeitverzögerung? bootchart mit/ohne initrd Änderung: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/76267
<mrkramps> kann man in irgendeiner desktopumgebung noch über einen einstellungsdialog die Tastaturmaus aktivieren?
<mrkramps> oh ah, barrierefreiheit/zugangshilfen … xkbset mousekeys
<Skorpz> Hallo, kann mir einer Sagen wie man Unter Linux bei eine Grafikkarte das Bios Updaten kann?
<mrkramps> Skorpz, herstellerabhängig
<Skorpz> Grafikkarte ist die: Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti von Club 3D
<mrkramps> Skorpz, dann schauste in der nvidia-dokumentation, ob die werkzeuge anbieten um unter linux die firmware ihrer grafikkarten zu flashen
<testdr> Skorpz: wurde doch schon gesagt, herstellerabhängig - einige haben sogar eigene boot-tools
<Skorpz> Danke sehr.
<phil645645> Hi, ich habe ein Problem beim Upgrade von Ubuntu 12.10 zu einer neueren Version. Weil die Server nichtmehr erreichbar sind bekomme ich immer nur einen Fehler beim Aufruf von "update-manager -c"
<phil645645> Fehler: Das Herunterladen von Informationen zu Software-Paketquellen ist gescheitert Überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung 
<phil645645> das ist die /etc/apt/sources.list -> http://pastebin.com/UxukFkHd
<mrkramps> phil645645, du wirst die paketquellen aus dem archiv einbinden müssen … ich suche gerade den link
<mrkramps> !Historische_Paketquellen > phil645645 
<mrkramps> narf, kubine hat das haus verlassen -.-
<mrkramps> phil645645, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen
<tiax> phil645645: es könnte aber auch einfacher sein, ein Backup Deiner Daten zu machen und alles neu aufzusetzen, direkt mit 14.04
<mrkramps> wäre eh die frage, ob er von 12.10 mit den historischen paketquellen überhaupt direkt auf 14.04 aktualisieren könnte
<mrkramps> in diesem sinne: tiax +1
<phil645645> mh direkt wirds vermutlich nicht gehen, aber schritt für schritt upgraden? 
<mrkramps> phil645645, das wären alles historische paketquellen … 13.10 ist ja auch ausgelaufen
<mrkramps> und 13.04 sowieso
<phil645645> joa ich versuchs mal 
<phil645645> danke
<mrkramps> phil645645, wenn es nicht klappt, dann kannst du ja immer noch neu installieren
<phil645645> joa muss ich dann wohl :(
<mrkramps> aber bedenke bitte, mach eine Datensicherung … so oder so!
<phil645645> jup klar
<Loetmichel> PBeck: wasn?
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Desktop auf einen Samsung TV zu streamen. Also ohne HDMI/VGA Kabel. 
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> wie kriege ich java 6 32bit noch installiert?
<flattyre> hallo! ich brauche seit kurzem rootrechte um einen usb-stick zu mounten:
<mrkramps> snooky, mit einem 32-Bit-Linux
<mrkramps> snooky, ggf. in einer virtuellen maschine
<snooky> ja habe ich 32bit distri
<mrkramps> flattyre, welches dateisystem auf dem usb-stick?
<snooky> aber ich kriege kein java 6 mehr
<snooky> und schon garnicht 32bit
<snooky> ia32-sun-java6-bin
<snooky> das brauche ich :)
<PBeck> hallo. Ich richte gerade meine toolchain für c-programmierung auf einem avr-controller ein und einem stk500 board und nutze dazu diesen artikel => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AVR
<mrkramps> snooky, von der offiziellen seite herunterladen und installieren, wie im wiki-artikel beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java/Java_6#Java-6-JRE
<PBeck> die udev regel habe ich so angepasst => SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="067b", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2303", GROUP="plugdev", MODE="0660"
<PBeck> ~                                                                                                     
<flattyre> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1
<flattyre> fat
<PBeck> (passt dann für einen prolific usb/seriell wandler - rechte sind ja dann auf eigentümer und gruppe beschränkt - ich kann mich doch ohne weiteres in dialout eintragen oder?
<flattyre> bis vor kurzem gings noch
<mrkramps> PBeck, dialout sollte unproblematisch sein
<flattyre> bis ich das root-passwort zurücksetzen musste
<mrkramps> PBeck, ein altes modem über das man dich aus dem internet angreifen könnte hast vermutlich weder du noch irgendein cyberkriminieller ;)
<mrkramps> flattyre, root- oder sudo-passwort zurückgesetzt?
<PBeck> mrkramps: oki, danke dir
<flattyre> denke root-passwort, das man nach dem hochfahren eingeben muss
<mrkramps> flattyre, also sudo-passwort
<flattyre> ok
<mrkramps> es sei denn du meldest dich mit dem root-konto an
<mrkramps> was unter ubuntu mit ausnahme der server-edition eigentlich nicht sein sollte
<flattyre> ich habe nur ein passwort für das system
<snooky> mal testen
<snooky> SE 6 ist das, oder?
<mrkramps> snooky, ich hab keinen plan von java
<flattyre> nein ich arbeite nicht unter root
<flattyre> ich bin als benutzer angemeldet
<mrkramps> flattyre, ausgabe des befehls groups
<flattyre> "mein benutzername" adm dialout cdrom sudo dip plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<PBeck> mrkramps: so mal getestet - auch ohne udev regel hat /dev/ttyUSB0 schon 660
<mrkramps> PBeck, für die seriellen schnittstellen musst du lediglich in dialout sein, plugdev hat damit eigentlich nichts zu tun
<PBeck> es reicht aus sich in die gruppe dialout einzutragen - waren /dev/tty* früher in einer anderen gruppe?
<mrkramps> um ehrlich zu sein, keine ahnung ^^
<PBeck> bzw tty ist in der gruppe tty nur ttyS ist in dialout
<mrkramps> tty ist auch was anderes als ttyS
<PBeck> stimmt
<mrkramps> eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber du weißt, was ich meine ;)
<PBeck> mrkramps: sollte man das im wiki-artikel anpassen?
<PBeck> bzw. kann das noch jemand gegenchecken?
<mrkramps> PBeck, welcher artikel und was gegenchecken?
<mrkramps> ah, der zu AVR?
<PBeck> wie oben => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AVR
<PBeck> jop genau
<mrkramps> PBeck, gute frage … michael71034 hat im dez 2013 behauptet, für ihn ginge es unter 12.04 nur mit plugdev
<PBeck> mrkramps: hast nen link?
<mrkramps> PBeck, das steht im verlauf ^^
<mrkramps> musste mal draufklicken
<PBeck> ah das habe ich übersehen
<PBeck> jo klar - plugdev ist man automatisch mitglied
<mrkramps> aber dialout müsste man immer noch sein, damit man die schnittstelle als $USER ansteuern kann
<PBeck> mrkramps: sagt die udev regel nicht das ttyUSB der gruppe plugdev gehört?
<PBeck> allerdings scheint das nicht zu funktionieren
<PBeck> bzw. das gerät das mit der id hinterlegt ist
<mrkramps> PBeck, könnte daran liegen, dass plugdev meines wissens nach für speichermedien ist
<mrkramps> in diesem fall ist es aber eine serielle schnittstelle
<mrkramps> usb hin oder her …
<PBeck> mrkramps: hum wenn ich die gruppe auf mich ändere gehts auch nicht
<PBeck> mrkramps: also gruppe pbeck
<mrkramps> also eigentlich müsste der GROUP eintrag raus und der hinweis auf dialout rein
<mrkramps> vielleicht gibt es ja auch geräte, die sich als speichermedium registrieren … aber da braucht es dann kein ttyS
<PBeck> müsste man nur gegenchecken ob dialout problematisch ist
<PBeck> ATTRS{idVendor}=="067b", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2303", GROUP="plugdev", MODE="06    60"
<PBeck> was kann man den da falsch machen, wenn da ne andere gruppe drinsteht und er die nicht annimmt?
<mrkramps> PBeck, nichts … der verwendet die halt nicht
<PBeck> mrkramps: aber wenn ich es ihm doch sage? :)
<mrkramps> PBeck, dmesg mal befragt?
<PBeck> http://nopaste.info/b878cb1606.html <= jop - sehe nichts spezielles
<mrkramps> kann es sein, dass MODE GROUP überschreibt?
<PBeck> mrkramps: ne - habe mal mode gelöscht 
<PBeck> (komisch, die lösung mit dialout funktioniert auf jedenfall, mich interessiert nur, ob diese lösung auch gehen tut)
<mrkramps> PBeck, MODE 0660 ist standard für udev
<PBeck> omg
<PBeck> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2013/04/msg00517.html
<PBeck> mrkramps: zu früh :D
<PBeck> mrkramps: regel wurde überschrieben
<PBeck> mit 80 gings z.b.
<mrkramps> oO
<PBeck> wobei michs nun interessiert wo die ganzen regeln definiert sind - /etc/udev/rules.d/ ist nämlich bis auf 70_ leer
<mrkramps> /usr/lib?
<mrkramps> /lib/udev?
<mrkramps> letzteres … /lib/udev/rules.d
<PBeck> 50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="tty[A-Z]*[0-9]|pppox[0-9]*|ircomm[0-9]*|noz[0-9]*|rfcomm[0-9]*", GROUP="dialout"
<PBeck> also funktioniert das so oder so nicht :) So nun noch rausfinden - was ist besser programmer der group plugdev zuweisen ODER user der gruppe dialout zuweisen
<bekks> "programmer"?
<PBeck> bekks: thema ist gerade der AVR artikel => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AVR - um per avrdude als user das programm zu flashen muss entweder das usb-gerät der gruppe plugdev (dort ist der standardnutzer drin) zugewiesen werden oder man weißt dem user die gruppe dialout zu (das ist die standard udev regel)
<PBeck> bekks: so wie es gerade drinsteht geht es auf jedenfall nicht - und gerade ist die frage was ist besser
<stevieh1> PBeck: einfach beides, dann gehts sicher ;-9
<mrkramps> endlich … hab mich schon gefragt, wo er bleibt \o/
<bekks> Das ist die falsche Frage. :) Die Frage ist: "Welche Implikationen haben die beiden Lösungen? Und wenn ich sie kenne, welche Implikationen will ich haben und welche nicht?"
<PBeck> bekks: beide lösungen führen zum gleichen ergebnis.
<PBeck> der user kann /dev/ttyUSB0 als user nutzen
<bekks> PBeck: Einmal gehört das Gerät dem User, und einmal ist der User in der Gruppe des Gerätes. Welche Lösung möchtest Du nutzen?
<stevieh1> habt ihr sorgen ;-)
<PBeck> bekks: bei der ersten lösung (gerät wird einer anderen gruppe zugewiesen), wäre wohl nicht soviel zugriff freigegeben, wie beim eintragen in dialout
<bekks> Ganz genau :)
<PBeck> dann nehmen wir die :) Danke für den gedankengang (hat ein bisschen gedauert) - dann müsste man in dem wikiartikel nur die zahl für die udev regel anpassen (015 ist zu niedrig, da die default-regel bei 50 überschrieben wird)
<bekks> hmm?
<bekks> Die Zahl ist völlig wurst :)
<PBeck> bekks: gibts dafür auch einen standardwert für selbstdefinierte regeln, bei welcher zahl die starten soll?
<bekks> 99
<mrkramps> wie kommen die dann auf 015?!
<bekks> Und 99 nimmt man auch nur, weil man eben nicht weiss, was Applikationen da sonst so treiben.
<bekks> Man kann auch 0 nehmen, wenn einem das Spass macht.
<PBeck> bekks: dann kanns aber passieren, dass sie überschrieben wird?
<bekks> Das kann einem immer passieren, auch bei 99.
<bekks> Wenn der package maintainer einen schlechten Tag hat, nennt er seine Regel 99-zzz und die wird so ziemlich alles andere überschreiben.
<mrkramps> also wurde plugdev in diesem fall als gruppe gewählt, damit $USEr zwar zugriff auf dieses serielle gerät hat, aber nicht generell auf alle anderen für die gruppemitglietschaft in dialout nötigt wäre?
<bekks> Ja.
<mrkramps> bekks, danke … jetzt wird ein schuh draus
<PBeck> bekks: gibts da eine obergrenze? sonst würde ich den dateinamen im artikel dann auf 99_usbprog.rules ändern
<bekks> PBeck: Die Obergrenze findest du in der Spalte "Maximum filename length" hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems#Limits
<mrkramps> udev, versteht also auch 1337_foobar.rules?
<mrkramps> anders gefragt, di nummerierung muss also nicht 2-stellig sein?
<PBeck> ne geht nicht
<PBeck> 99_usbprog.rules funktioniert 100_usbprog.rules nicht
<bekks> Dann muss am Anfang eine zweistele Zahl stehen. Passt doch :)
<PBeck> mrkramps: bekks hat gewartet bis wir selbst drauf kommen und die regel mal anpassen - hat gewirkt - wieder was gelernt. danke bekks :)
<PBeck> danke auch dir mrkramps - habs im AVR artikel mal angepasst
<mrkramps> PBeck, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber so kennen wir ihn ja ;)
<mrkramps> PBeck, super anpassungen im wiki wind immer willkommen
<mrkramps> hiermit dann auch offiziell abgesegnet
<PBeck> mrkramps: schaltet das wikiteam änderungen frei?
<mrkramps> PBeck, noe … werden natürlich direkt übernommen
<PBeck> mrkramps: weil du gemeint hast, offiziell abgesegnet :)
<mrkramps> PBeck, ich war ja hier um das sporadisch offiziell abzusegnen … tut aber überhaupt nichts zu sache
<PBeck> :D
<bekks> PBeck: Gerne :)
<Holgi> Hallo! Habe von 12.02 auf 14.04 aktualisieren wollen. Das hat 6 Stunden gedauert und ich habe mir dabei leider eine Reihe von Problemen eingefangen, die ich mit der Hilfe nicht gelöst bekomme. 
<Holgi> 1) Langsam: Habe deshalb gnome fallback installiert, aber wie rufe ich es auf?
<Holgi> 2) Alles ist in Englisch, beim Versuch, Deutsch zu installieren, gibt es  Fehler in Massen
<bekks> 1) du wählst es beim starte aus
<Holgi> 3) die Link-Zeile ist geschwärzt
<bekks> 2) du schiebst die kompletten Fehlermeldungen in einen Pastebin
<bekks> 3) welche Link-Zeile?
<Holgi> Frage: ist es ratsam, einfach wieder 12.02 zu installieren oder soll man sich durchkämpfen?
<bekks> Ich würde 14.04 sauber neu installieren, da du ja sicherlich ein Backup hast.
<Holgi> bekks: Danke! 
<bekks> Das war ja einfach...
<_moep_> dachte ich auch grad
<bekks> Fragt sich, ob er ein Backup hat, oder nur glaubt eines zu haben.
<innerand> Gibt es ein Packet mit einer netten Config für die zsh?
<tiax> innerand: probier mal https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh
<innerand> das hatte ich bereits ergoogelt und sah nach arbeit aus :) 
<tiax> ist shell-configs machen leider immer. Am besten sind eh selbst zusammengestellte. Ich habe mit der zsh immer das Problem, dass ich die ganzen Features in anderer Leute configs nicht nutze
<jokrebel> One-Klick-Lösung wird es da eher nicht geben. Mitarbeit/-denken ist da wohl angesagt.
<tiax> innerand: kommt halt stark drauf an, was Du genau suchst. Verschiedene Designs des prompt sind schon ziemlich einfach damit, muss man nur eine Zeile in der config ändern
<tiax> für die einfachsten Optionen (globbing, tab-completion, etc) gibt's einen Konfigurationsassistenten 
<PachiriSuu> servus
<dadrc> Von oh-my-zsh würd ich abraten, das verstellt zuviel zeugs.
<dadrc> wenn es schon was fertiges sein muss, die grml-config oder prezto.
<tiax> naja, wie jede andre fertige Konfiguration halt
<dadrc> omz ist für ~50% aller "wieso macht meine shell komischen sachen?"-fragen in #zsh verantwortlich, deshalb mögen wir das ding nicht so richtig gerne :)
<tiax> hab nie verstanden, wieso man so ne elaborierte Shell-Konfiguration braucht. Irgendwo ist ja auch die Grenze dessen, was man noch mit der Shell machen sollte
<innerand> Naja, so default nach der installation kommt sie schon ein wenig fad daher
<bekks> Was genau ist an einer Shell "fad"?
<innerand> Zum Beispiel zeigt die (der?) Prompt nur den Hostnamen. 
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Das ist genau eine Zeile in der config. PS1= ...
<innerand> Ja is halt fad :) 
<bekks> Dann ändere da doch?
<innerand> das man das configurieren kann ist mir schon klar
<innerand> aber ich will sie eben nicht selbst konfigurieren sondern eine fertige config haben
<bekks> Dann bau Dir eine fertige Config :)
<innerand> Die Bash kommt mit ubuntu ja auch configuriert...
<bekks> Macht ja nix. Wenn du eine auf dich zugeschnittene Config haben willst, musst du dir leider eine bauen.
<innerand> ich will ja keine auf mich zugeschnitten. Ich will einfach eine gute config habn
<bekks> Ja, dann bau Dir eine :)
<bekks> Es gibt Pakete mit "guten Configs".
<innerand> Genau das war meine Frage. 
<bekks> *keine :)
<innerand> -.-
<bekks> Nochmal fürs Log: "Es gibt keine Pakete mit 'guten Configs'."
<innerand> arch hat zum beispiel eines mit der grml config. Die erschereint mir ganz ok. 
<dadrc> innerand, dafür gibt es eigentlich den Assistenten, der beim ersten Start laufen sollte
<bekks> innerand: Dann nimm doch die, wenn Sie Dir gefällt :)
<dadrc> Die grml-Config ist ansonsten insoweit ok, dass sie keine sinnlosen Optionen setzt. Aber übertrieben und etwas "bloated" ist die auch
<innerand> bekks: werd ich auch. Als betreutets ein betreutes paket wäre mir allerdings lieber
<innerand> -Als betreutets
<innerand> dadrc: Also mich hat die config gleich mal dazu gebracht von der bash zu zsh zu wechseln. 
<innerand> die tabt einfach schöner.
<deem> für die zsh braucht man aber auch eine anständige config
<bekks> innerand: Du kannst ja ein solches Paket bauen und es zur Aufnahme einreichen.
<innerand> Mhm, könnte ich grundsätzlich machen. Fraglich ist allerdings ob ich der richtige dafür bin. Hab ja an und für sich keine Ahnung von zsh configuration. 
<k0tze> jemand ne ahnung wie ich den sound einer flash applikation im browser auf lautlos stellen kann, wenn das Flashprogramm keine Funktion dafür implementiert hat?
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-24
<os_> irrelevant
<dfuchs> Moin! Wie gehe ich mit sowas um? => "W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch"
<e8400> temporär könntest du in /etc/apt/sources.list besagte Quelle mit # herauskommentieren, sodass sie übersprungen wird
<e8400> allerdings behebt es nicht das Problem
<k1l> dfuchs: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf      und dann nochmal "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<e8400> oder so
<dfuchs> k1l: e8400: wieso entstehen denn da mismatches? ich update/upgrade jeden tag.. :/
<k1l> weil der server/mirror evtl schon die neue paketliste ausgibt aber selber noch nicht alle pakete auf dem stand hat
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach abwarten, das wird sich die nächsten stunden legen
<dfuchs> wow. ok :D
<dfuchs> will man die neuen paketlisten nicht erst ausliefern wenn man auch alle pakete hat?
<dfuchs> scheint sich jetzt grade schon behoben zu haben
<dfuchs> eventually consistent.. :)
<gisela> Hallo in die Runde, folgendes Problem: http://pastebin.com/PzuC2pKu
<gisela> Erklärung: unregelmäßige WLan-Verbindungs Abbrüche. 
<gisela> Lt. /var/log/kern.log tendiere ich in Richtung IPV6 Problem. Ich habe aber keine IPV6 konfiguriert sondern IPV4
<mrkramps> gisela, viel interessanter wäre hier jetzt dein wifi-chipsatz
<gisela> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<gisela> Ich hatte noch IPV6 auf "automatisch". Das habe ich in den Netzeinstellungen jetzt auf "Niemals" gesetzt.
<jokrebel> gisela: Besser auch im Router ausschalten.
<gisela> OK
<jokrebel> Und manche Router/WLAN-Adapter-Konstellationen haben mit diversen Einstellungen Probleme. Die da wären "Mixed-Mode (WPA + WPA2)" oder auch "hohe Kanäle" (größer 11 glaub ich war das) und auch Sonderzeichen im WLAN-Namen und/oder Passwort sollen schon zu unterschiedlichsten WLAN-Problemen geführt haben
<amb> Hi at all, weiß jemand wie man die libimobiledevice mit einem iPhone nutzt um Bilder auszutauschen
<LupusE> hi
<osdf83> hi
<kcalB> Hallo Leutz, ich hab folgendes Problem: Auf https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585   hab ich alles soweit bis Step 5 alles gemacht ( natürlich angepasst ). Doch bei Step 6 bekomme ich folge Fehlermeldung : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185689/ . Könnet jemand so nett sein und mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen ? :)
<kcalB> Ups was vergessen : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185749/
<kcalB> ich hoffe das es wieder nur eine kleinigkeit ist 
<jokrebel> sollte man sowas nicht eher an den Autor der Seite richten?
<jokrebel> ggf. ist der sogar froh um solche Bug-Reports
<jokrebel> sieht mir jetzt zumindest auf nen flüchtigen Blick nicht unbedingt nach einer Standard-Ubuntu-Vorgehensweise aus.
<kcalB> jokrebel, wie würdest du ne Nvidia gafk in qemueinbinden ?
<kcalB> *qemu einbinden
<kcalB> Ich will entlich von windows weg zumindest in einer vm ist es ertragbar
<jokrebel> kcalB: Keine Ahnung. Meine NVidia-Grafikkarten laufen alle bestens unter Ubuntu. Das wenige Windowsmäßige was ich tatsächlich ab und an nutze läuft passabel unter Wine oder Virtualbox. Allerdings bin ich auch kein Spieler der auf tolle Grafik für Windowsspiele angewiesen wäre. 
<jokrebel> Aber ich denke die Frage ist schon recht speziell und nicht unbedingt Ubuntu-Spezifisch. Sollte sich hier keiner mehr melden der eine für Dich auch ziel führende Idee hat könntest Du es viellicht auch noch in #kvm versuchen. ...ooO( oder eben wie schon erwähnt an den Author der Seite wenden)
<sash_> kcalB: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/545560/linux/vfio-vga-arbitration-lock/post/4414426/#4414426
<sash_> kcalB: Den Thread und eventuell die verlinkte Diskussion in den Arch-Foren zu lesen, macht vermutlich auch Sinn. Ist schon eher ein "advanced"-Thema. Wenn du da was hinbekommst, würde sich bestimmt auch das ubuntuusers-Wiki freuen.
<Longbottom> Weiß jemand, was mit http://www.kerneloops.org/ los ist? google hat noch eine Version vom 16.8. im Cache, die Seite meldet aber nur "503 Service unavailable".
<kcalB> danke :D jokrebel und sash_ 
<kcalB> bin mal weg, nacht alle
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-25
<Approach_> Irgendwie lösst der Chrome Browser manche Webseiten Falsch auf im Gegensatz zu Firefox
<Approach_> in  cat /etc/resolv.conf  steht ... 127.0.1.1
<Approach_> Irgenwdwie verstehe ich das net, wenn man eingibt... host industryarena.dev dann wird die domain aufgelösst
<dadrc> Approach_: letzteres ist ok, das ist dnsmasq
<Approach_> aber die domain gar net registriert?
<dadrc> Approach_: jemand hat aber eine IP dafür hinterlegt
<Approach_> dadrc: wie geht den das?
<dadrc> eventuell die NIC für .dev
<Approach_> einfach nen nameserver nehmen und etwas eintragen?
<Approach_> dadrc: stimmt NIC
<Approach_> dadrc: nun habe ich einen Eintrag gemacht in /etc/hosts aber irgendwie nimmt er das nicht an :/
<Approach_> habe nach ... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HOSTS gehandelt
<Approach_> Eintrag sieht so aus: 127.0.0.1      www.arsch.dev
<Approach_> trotz host datei falsche weiterleitungs :/
<dadrc> browser mal neugestartet?
<dadrc> weiß nicht, ob chrome da eventuell was cached
<Approach_> dadrc: habe in der console versucht aufzulösen... das ist ja das witzige :D
<dadrc> Approach_: das klappt bei mir
<Approach_> dadrc: habe ne statische verbindung eingestellt also ohne dhcp... bestimmt ist irgendwas falsch :D
<dadrc> sollte damit nichts zu tun haben
<Approach_> dad	
<Approach_> dadrc: hast recht
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich versuche gerade auf einem Lubuntu 14.04.3 Owncloud 1.8 zu installieren und habe die passende Quelle eingetragen, aber nach dem apt-get update, gibt es immer noch nur die Version 1.5 von Owncloud: https://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:community&package=owncloud
<NTQ> Auf meinem eigenen Rechner mit Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.3 geht es hingegen problemlos.
<Steppenulf> @NTQ - Hast Du auch <apt-get upgrade> ausgeführt?
<NTQ> Steppenulf: Ja, aber da gibt es nichts zu tun. Momentan ist ja noch gar kein owncloud drauf.
<Steppenulf> ok
<NTQ> Ich schaue dann immer mit apt-cache show owncloud-client, ob die neue Version verfügbar ist.
<Steppenulf> aha.. gute Idee....
<NTQ> Deine .... klingen so ironisch?
<Steppenulf> Nee.. ist ein Tick von mir
<Steppenulf> ich mach gerne drei Punkte :-D
<NTQ> Okay ;)
<geser> Approach_: Ich kenne von Chrome (unter Windows) das verhalten, dass er unbekannte TLDs (z.B. interne) als Suchanfrage interpretiert, wenn man kein http:// miteintippt
<NTQ> geser: Das ist unter Linux genauso
<Steppenulf> bin auch, obwohl ich schon länger mit Linux arbeite, noch nicht sooo fit mit der Konsole...
<Approach_> warum löscht bloß die konsole es falsch auf... host www.arsch.dev => 127.0.53.53 
<NTQ> Approach_: Wie löst du es denn auf?
<ppq> NTQ, du hast wahrscheinlich das falsche opensuse-repo eingetragen. es gibt eines für owncloud und eines für owncloud-client
<ppq> ist mir auch neulich passiert
<NTQ> ppq: Nein... Doch.. Oh :(
<NTQ> ppq: So einfach xD. Danke
<Approach_> NTQ: habe nen eintrag in /etc/hosts
<NTQ> Approach_: Ich meinte wie du es denn auflösen lässt. nslookup? dig? ping?
<Approach_> mit "nslookup/host/dig www.arsch.dev"geht es net
<Approach_> mit ping jedoch schon
<Approach_> naja egal
<NTQ> Approach_: Also mit nslookup geht das bei mir
<_thelion_> Hallo und einen schönen Tag - Eine Frage bezüglich Kubuntu 15.04: Lässt sich das Datum in der Kontrolleiste auch NEBEN der Zeit anzeigen (und nicht unterhalb)?
<tuor> hi, ich habe ein lenovo t520 und verwende zur Zeit Debian 7. Ich habe Ubuntu schon in der Vergangenheit verwendet und Nutze es teils immernoch (mit anderer Desktopumgebung). Ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob jemand mit dem t520 unter Ubuntu Erfahrungen hat und zB. das mit den Graphikkarten hingekriegt hat.
<tuor> (?)
<Fuchs> thinkwiki.org 
<jokrebel> (!) ...wär wohl eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal da keine konkrete aktuell zutreffende Supportanfrage 
<stevieh> der t520 ist doch schon älter. Zieh dir halt mal eine aktuelle DVD und probier mal
<tuor> stevieh, jo waer was. Was muss ich ziehen damit ich live-booten kann?
<stevieh> alles, was du auf www.ubuntu.com bekommst. d.h. 14.04LTS oder halt 15.04 saugen und testen. auf USB oder DVD
<tuor> stevieh, ah ok. thx.
<ghostcube> hallo, ich hab folgenden fehler auf einem hp compaq 9030 notebook mit i915 treibern. [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun    das Problem ist wohl bekannt, hat irgend jemand evtl auch schon eine funktionierende lösung?
<ghostcube> ah ja... 14.04.03 lts alle möglichen kernel getestet bis 4.2 unstable und auch die i915 ips=o kernel boot option 
<jokrebel> ghostcube: Komplette Ausgabe inklusive des Befehls wär deutlich besser nachzuvollziehen.
<ghostcube> das ist die komplette ausgabe des fehlers in dmesg. allerdings erscheint die zigfach
<ghostcube> es gibt keinen befehl dazu
<stevieh> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=198157 das mal probiert?
<ghostcube> ja hab alles durch soweit
<ghostcube> auch die ganzen intel-next nightly kernel
<stevieh> dann wees ick och nich
<ghostcube> es scheint da mehrere probleme zu geben in der intel wildbahn. manche ham flackern manche ham suspend freezes ich hab nur ab und an verschwommene hintergrundbilder.
<ghostcube> daher ist es schwer da irgendwo einzusteigen
<stevieh> was isses denn für ne Maschine?
<ghostcube>  hp compaq 9030   isn pentium m celeron 32 bit 2 gig ram intel graka
<jokrebel> k1l_: Der weis das; der ist der ÜberBlicker ;-)
<_thelion_> hallo - bevor ich mich in Freenode eingeloggt habe, finde ich einige rot-gefärbte Meldungen, eine ist folgende:
<_thelion_> EXTBAN=$,ajrxz WHOX CLIENTVER=3.0 SAFELIST ELIST=CTU are supported by this server
<_thelion_> hallo
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<noseeder> Guten tag. ich habe ein problem mit dem HDMI ausgang meine Ubuntu PC der am TV hängt. (amd64) nach jedem wechsel auf Sat oder einen anderen HDMI eingang am TV schaltet der PC das Bild aus. (gibt kein Signal mehr über HDMI aus) Zusätzlich sagt er mir in Nvidia Settings das der Tv aus ist. könnt ihr mir bitte helfen das Problem zu lösen?
<dadrc> noseeder, Xubuntu?
<_thelion_> guten abend
<_thelion_> ah es klappt wieder...
<noseeder> dadrc ja
<_thelion_> sorry - ich hatte den Eindruck, als wäre meine IP-Adresse gesperrt worden... im Freenode-Netzwerk
<dadrc> noseeder, bekannter bug, anscheinend nicht so richtig leicht zu fixen
<noseeder> oh
<noseeder> und nun?
<dadrc> Gibt ein paar Workarounds hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1308105
 * nagetier hat ein ähnliches Problem am Desktop
<noseeder> ok ich teste mal danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-26
<Hiege|2> guten morgen
<Hiege|2> ich habe mal eine frage, ich habe mir neue Hardware bestellt (Mainboard, CPU, RAM) für den Home-Server. Das neue Mainboard hat jetzt diese UEFI Bios. Jetzt wollte ich frage ob es noch sinnvoll ist einfach nur die Hardware zu Tauschen, oder ob durch das UEFI Bios eine Neuinstallertion des Systems nötig ist.
<Hiege|2> bei dem system handelt es sich um Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 
<Hiege|2> ohh ich muss leider los werde meine frage später wiederholen auf wiedersehn 
<Hiege> moin 
<Hiege> ich habe mal eine frage, ich habe mir neue Hardware bestellt (Mainboard, CPU, RAM) für den Home-Server. Das neue Mainboard hat jetzt diese UEFI Bios. Jetzt wollte ich frage ob es noch sinnvoll ist einfach nur die Hardware zu Tauschen, oder ob durch das UEFI Bios eine Neuinstallertion des Systems nötig ist.
<Hiege> Bei dem system handelt es sich um Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 
<leszek> Hiege: du kannst in diesem UEFI hoffentlich den BIOS Kompatibilitätsmodus einschalten, dann sollte es mit einem Hardwaretausch alles sein.
<ppq> du kannst einfach den CSM aktivieren und dein altes ubuntu direkt booten, das geht fast immer (wenn man keine amd- oder nvidia-treiber nutzt)
<ppq> der CSM ist normalerweise auch schon standardmäßig aktiviert. einfach platte einbauen, im uefi setup als bootgerät festlegen und los gehts
<leszek> gerade aufm server wird wohl kein proprietärer Grafikkartentreiber laufen so nehme ich mal an :P
<ppq> och, sag das nich
<ppq> cuda/opencl und so
<leszek> ok so hoffe ich
<Hiege> ahh hurra danke, ja den bildschirm nutze ich nur wenn ich über terminal nicht weiter komme 
<stevieh> so ein home server macht auch als kodi eine hervorragende figur
<leszek> stevieh: braucht aber nicht unbedingt proprietäre treiber selbst mit kodi
<stevieh> nein, aber wegen bildschirmnutzung...
<leszek> jo
<Hiege> hmm das würde auf jedenfall sinn machen da er bei dem AV-Receiver steht, zu not muss ich halt auf den bildschirm verzichten 
<stevieh> yep.
<stevieh> wenn er eh schon da steht...
<Hiege> Ja im moment ist neben dem homeserver ein RaspbarryPi mit kodi, diese vorgefertigten img sind halt sehr bequem. wollte das noch ändern irgendwann
<tuor> hi, ich habe nun Ubuntu 14.04 und es laeuft soweit schon ganz gut. Mein Problem: wenn ich versuche den Externen Bildschirm ueber DVI oder Displayport anzuhaengen anstatt VGA, dann ist alles sehr langsam, die Maus ruckelt und wenn sie sich bewegt bleibt sie zur selben Zeit stehen. Ueberhaupt verhaelt sich das Bild extrem langsam und Dinge welche verschwinden sollten bleiben andere kommen garnicht...
<tuor> Ich weis jetzt nicht ob verstaendlich ist was ich meine. Dies egal ob ich den Displayport via Dockinstation anhaenge oder direkt am Laptop (lenovo t520)
<tuor> Das Ubuntu ist heute neu installiert.
<tuor> (ubuntu desktop also ganz "normal" mit Unitiy). In welche r
<tuor> In welche Richtung sollte ich das Problem suchen gehen?
<dadrc> Klingt nach Grafiktreibern
<tuor> dadrc, Ich verwende da zur Zeit den "nouveau".
<dadrc> Ich würd mal den nvidia probieren
<tuor> Ok. Bin dran.
<dreamon__> Würde gerne mehrere Befehle im bash/zsh als root ausführen, wie stellt man das an? sudo -i; echo "1"; echo "2" ; exit → aber das scheint nicht richtig
<geser> dreamon__: ungetestet, sollte aber funktionieren: sudo sh -c "echo \"1\"; echo \"2\""
<dreamon__> geser, Das Quating macht mich fertig → sudo sh -c "echo \"$USER"; echo \"$USER"" Wo mach ich da den Fehler?
<geser> dreamon__: die " nach $USER müssen \" sein
<geser> oder ' um alles nehmen: sudo sh -c 'echo "$USER"; echo "$USER"'
<geser> die Variante mit ' ist sogar besser, da du nicht möchtest das das $USER von der aufrufenden Shell intepretiert wird sondern vom sh
<dreamon__> geser, Du hast recht. sudo sh -c 'echo "$USER"; echo "$USER"' → da kommt "root root" raus. Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum bei ' root kommt und bei " mit den \ der User. Kann man das nachlesen, wo ich Primitivling das auch verstehen kann?
<geser> dreamon__: innerhalb von " " werden Variablen interpretiert, bei ' ' nicht: aus "echo \"$USER\" wird dann effektiv ein echo "dreamon" was an das sh -c übergeben wird
<geser> bei 'echo "$USER"' bekommt das sh -c das echo "$USER" und diese von sudo aufgerufen sh wertet dann das $USER aus
<geser> dreamon__: siehe z.B. auch http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/quotingvar.html
<dreamon__> geser, Vielen Dank!
<tuor> dreamon__, thx. Also geht nun besser. Aber nur wenn ich einen der Beiden Bildschirme (Laptop intern oder extern via Displayport). Wenn ich sie klone geht es auch. Wenn ich sie aber beide nebeneinander verwenden will verzieht es die Fenster so komisch..
<dreamon> tuor, Danke für die Blumen, aber ich vermute du meinst, dadrc 
<dadrc> tuor: auch auf 'nem screenshot sichtbar?
<dadrc> da ist wahrscheinlich nur noch die auflösung falsch oder sowas
<tuor> dreamon, ah stimmt sry. 
<tuor> dadrc, hmm mal sehen.
<jokrebel> Was will mir diese Bootmeldung sagen? i8k unable to get smm dell signature - und muss ich da was tun? Das Ubuntu startet jedenfalls danach anscheinend problemlos.               
<tuor> dadrc, ja es ist auf dem screenshot sichtbar.
<dadrc> jokrebel: i8k ist das Kernelmodul für Dell-Laptops für die Sensoren
<dadrc> jokrebel: wenn das trotzdem funktioniert, einfach ignrieren
<dadrc> tuor: zeig mal her
<dreamon> Ich hab mit → sshfs pi@mysvr:/ ~/fusessh -o idmap=user -o uid=$(id -u) -o gid=$(id -g) → schön eingehängt. Ich wunder mich das ich als root nicht in /home/user/fusessh gelange. (keine Berechtigung) 
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hm - ob jetzt die Sensoren (Temperaturkontrolle, Fan-Speed und so?) weis ich jetzt gar nicht wirklich.
<dreamon> Also user komm ich problemlos rein.
<jokrebel> +funktionieren
<dadrc> jokrebel: guck nach, `sensors`, wenn lm-sensors installiert ist. Sonst erst installieren und `sudo sensors-detect`
<tuor> dadrc, Gibt es fuer Bilder eine Seite zum temporair hochladen wie fuer Text pastebin?
<dadrc> tuor: imgur gibt dir zB eine URL zum Löschen
<tuor> dadrc, http://imgur.com/puWbH8X
<dadrc> Hu
<jokrebel> dadrc: sensors schmeißt mir Temperaturen um die 39 Grad für die einzelnen Core zurück. Allerdings nichts bezüglich der Festplatte, der GPU oder der Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
<dadrc> tuor: guck mal bitte in `nvidia-settings`, ob die Auflösung stimmt
<dadrc> jokrebel: und von welchem Modul kommen die Temperaturen? Sollte dranstehen
<jokrebel> dadrc: Adapter Virtual device und weiter unten Adapter ISA adapter ... meinst Du das?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> würd ja behaupten, das Kernelmodul lädt nicht sauber
<jokrebel> und wie bekomme ich das sauber? dadrc 
<dadrc> jokrebel: Keine Ahnung, hab keinen Dell hier, kann nur raten
<jokrebel> dadrc: So vielleicht? http://keenformatics.blogspot.de/2013/06/how-to-solve-dell-laptops-fan-issues-in.html
<dadrc> sieht plausibel aus
<jokrebel> hmm - warum war den acpi gar nicht installiert?
<jokrebel> oO
<jokrebel> paste.ubuntuusers.de/422028/
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422028/
<jokrebel> was tun? 
<dadrc> Keine komischen Dell-Laptops kaufen ;)
<dadrc> Mal purgen, das Ding?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Is kein Lap- sondern ein Desktop ;-P ...was genau "purgen"?
<tuor> dadrc, also dort steht es auf auto.
<tuor> (die Aufloesung)
<tuor> dadrc, wenn es dann so verzogen ist, kann ich auch nicht wirklich klicken, es klickt dann irgendwo anders aber nicht dort wo man die Maus sieht.
<dadrc> tuor, stell die Auflösung mal von Hand richtig ein
<dadrc> jokrebel, das Paket, das das Probleme macht
<jokrebel> dadrc: Das war ja gar nicht installiert, Lies es sich auch nicht und nach dem purgen haben beim Boot immer noch die selbe Meldung.
<dadrc> wurde aber versucht zu installieren, anscheinend
<tuor> dadrc, aendert nichts. Wenn ich beide Bildschirme neben einander einstelle, und die maus in Richtung Rand des externen (groesseren, groessere Aufloesung) Bildschirm fahre, bewegt das ganze Bild (ausser das Menu/Dock). Jetzt kann ich es zwar nich wieder reproduzieren aber es war wirklich komisch. Die ganzen Fenster einfach verschobe wenn ich mit der Maus an den Rand bin....
<smeexs> hallo , ich nutze die gmail desktop app unter 14.04 , ich bekomm da bei jedem start so eine nervige meldung "diese version wird von safari nicht mehr unterstützt , bitte nutzen sie einen anderen browser usw
<smeexs> funktionieren tut alles aber ich muss die immer extra wegklicken , kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das dauerhaft weg bekomme
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> smeexs: Safari? Bist Du da nicht falsch hier? Soweit ich weis ist das Apple-Kram
<smeexs> ubuntu 14.04 standaard installation , hab keinen safari
<smeexs> browser ganz normal firefox 
<smeexs> bei manchen seiten kommt ja im firefox oben ein hinweis (ich glaub von ubuntu) mit der frage ob ich die ubuntu app nutzen möchte 
<smeexs> das hab ich bei gmail gemacht , bei 12.04 kam das nicht (hab ich davor genutzt und erst kürzlich upgegradet)
<stevieh> smeexs: und "einfach" chrome nehmen?
<smeexs> naja die app ist schon angenehm 
<smeexs> kann ja nicht sein dass die meldung nur bei mir kommt 
<stevieh> ja, klar, aber ich mein, kann man die app nicht chrome unterjubeln?
<jokrebel> bei einer "normalen" Ubuntu-Installtion kommt kau eine Meldung bezüglich "Safari". Denke schon, dass das speziell bei "Deiner" Installation ist.
<smeexs> ich hab mal einen screen gemacht , an meiner version kanns nicht liegen , die app war das erste was ich nach der install selbst installiert habe 
<smeexs> http://www.123upload.de/image.php?id=b2d91b9edeb371ae30a1e917dff7c1ee
<e8400> hi
<e8400> https://i.imgur.com/XKfBQWy.jpg - kann mir jemand sagen, wieso sowas passiert?
<e8400> elementaryOS freya, läuft auf einem USB-Stick, diese Pixel tauchen irgendwann beim BEnutzen mal auf
<jokrebel> smeexs: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt uodate && sudo apt dist-upgrade" und die Befehle "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" in nem NoPastService bitte.
<smeexs> sekunde , um einen fehler meinerseits auszuschließen test ich das grad in der vbox
<jokrebel> e8400: elementaryOS =/= Ubuntu 
<LupusE> e8400: speicher der grakikkarte defekt? gibt es fehler in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<e8400> ich achte mal auf die Xorg.0.log, wenn es wieder passiert. Könnt es helfen, den NVIDIA Grafiktreiber zu installieren?
<LupusE> es kann auch helfen einen kuehlkörper auf den speicher zu kleben. oder ein neues netzteil zu kaufen oder den bildschirm auf dne kopf zu stellen ... okay, letzteres ehe rnicht. wozu raten?
<jokrebel> e8400: Wir wissen nicht was disbezüglich ElementaryOS tut...
<e8400> ok
<k1l_> kernel und oder treiber issue. frag mal die elementary jungs was sie da machen in der hinsicht
<satorisanja> Kann man ubuntu auf einen vierkern PC installieren?
<ring0> ja
<bekks> Ubuntu kann man problemlos auf einem Rechner mit 4096 Cores installieren.
<satorisanja> ok danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-27
<minter> Hallo! Nach jahrelangen Nutzen von Windows hab ich mich diese Woche mal an Linux gewagt. Ich habe einmal von einer alten Ubuntu11-CD installiert, parallel auch Mint17.2, weil das angeblich für ältere PCs geeignet sein soll. Das wollte ich eigentlich benutzen, aber das stürzt bei mir gerne mal ab. Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
<k1l> ubuntu 11.?? ist schon lange tot. nimm dir eine Lubuntu iso von einem aktuellen ubuntu
<minter> Ich habe unter Ubuntu von 11 auf 12 aktualisiert. Seit dem fragt mich der Rechner nicht mehr beim Starten, ob ich Ubuntu oder Mint starten möchte. Ist das normal? Wurde Mint durch das Upgrade gelöscht?
<minter> Ich habe nämlich bereits 1-2 Dateien unter Mint erstellt, an die ich nicht herankomme. 
<minter> Ja, nachdem ich gemerkt habe, wie lange das aktualisieren von 11 auf 12 dauert (und vermutlich dann auch die anderen Schritte bis 15) würde ich es mit einer aktuellen DVD machen
<KojiroAK> minter~ kannst du mal ein fdisk -l und ein mount (beides in einer Shell eingeben) in ein Pastebin packen?
<minter> Ich guck mal, ob ich das kann ;-)
<KojiroAK> pastebin wäre z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<minter> OK, danke. (Dauert aber etwas)
<KojiroAK> zum Kopieren wirst vermutlich ctrl+shift+c nutzen müssen aus einem Terminal heraus.
<KojiroAK> und sorry, hätte Terminal sagen sollen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/terminal
<minter> Fängt schon gut an: Wo finde ich die Kommandoleiste? Unter Mint war die neben dem "Startmenü"
<minter> bzw. wie nennt sich das korrekt
<minter> (Ich soll das doch in dieses DOS-ähnliche eigeben, gehe ich mal von aus)
<e8400> terminal
<KojiroAK> minter~ puuuh, 11.10 hatte glaube ich noch Gnome2, da wäre es links oben das Anwendungsmenu -> Zubehör -> Terminal
<e8400> nennt sich das korrekt
<minter> ah, danke. gefunden :-)
<minter> hatte Koji ja schon gesagt, ich habs nur nicht kapiert
<minter> hm, bei "fdisk -l" macht er nix. es kommt nur eine neue Zeile. mit Strich  "/fdisk -l" kennt er nicht
<KojiroAK> minter~ ah, sorry, sudo fdisk -l
<minter> sieht besser aus :-)
<minter>  1
<minter>  2
<minter>  3
<minter>  4
<minter>  5
<minter>  6
<minter>  7
<minter>  8
<minter>  9
<minter> 10
<minter> 11
<minter> 12
<minter> 13
<KojiroAK> minter~ bitte in ein Paste
<minter> 14
<minter> 	
<minter> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<minter> 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 60801 Zylinder, zusammen 976773168 Sektoren
<minter> Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 × 512 = 512 Bytes
<minter> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<minter> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<minter> Festplattenidentifikation: 0x0006aee4
<minter>    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
<minter> /dev/sda1   *        2048   118015033    59006493   83  Linux
<minter> /dev/sda2       118015998   976771071   429377537    5  Erweiterte
<minter> /dev/sda5       971008000   976771071     2881536   82  Linux Swap / Solaris
<minter> /dev/sda6       118016000   971007999   426496000   83  Linux
<minter> Partitionstabelleneinträge sind nicht in Platten-Reihenfolge
<minter> das dagegen nicht^
<minter> ich hab das auf der seite eingegeben, dann hat er da zeilennummern ergänzt
<minter> und dann? oder muss ich mich auf der seite registrieren?
<KojiroAK> minter~ da solltest am Schluss einen LInk kriegen und den reichst dann weiter.
<minter> ist das einfach dieser hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204578/
<minter> ?
<KojiroAK> genau
<v0r0nwe> minter: genau
<minter> aaah
<minter> ;-)
<minter> bei rapidshare (gibts das noch) o.ä. stand das nochmal für doofies auf der seite. Ich hab jetzt einfach die Adresse oben kopiert
<KojiroAK> minter~ und jetzt bitte noch das gleiche mit "mount" (das sollte ohne sudo gehen)
<minter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204588/
<KojiroAK> minter~ guck mal unter /media/009dc6d2-1572-4cc3-97ab-fc79ecc6d14c da könnten deine Dateien sein.
<minter> Im Rechner befindet sich angeblich eine 500er-Platte. Ubuntu hab ich ca. 60 GB gegeben, den Rest an Mint (sagen das auch die Logs ;-))?
<minter> danke, ich guck mal
<KojiroAK> also da sollte dann ein "home" drein sein und dadrin ein Ordner mit deinem Nutzernamen.
<KojiroAK> *drin
<minter> Jaaa :-)
<minter> Super. Vielen Dank!
<minter> Und ist das normal/richtig, dass sich Ubuntu beim (immer noch veralteten) Upgrade über Mint drübergelegt hat? Ich hatte den PC schon ganz ohne Strom, weil ich dachte, dass ein "Neustart" unter Ubuntu evtl automatisch Ubuntu lädt
<KojiroAK> minter~ so als allgemeiner Ratschlag, vor einem Upgrade immer erst mal ein Backup machen.
<minter> Ja, das stimmt wohl ;-)
<minter> Ich hatte nur gedacht, dass sich das nur auf Ubuntu bezieht, und damit hatte ich noch nix gemacht
<minter> Aber es ist ja auch der gleichen Partition wie Mint (ist es das?)
<KojiroAK> minter~ wobei Ubuntu da nicht einfach drüber installiert hat, sonst wäre das Zeugs unter /media nicht da, da hat eher Grub versagt das zu finden.
<jokrebel> minter: Mehrere Linux auf einem Rechner kann bezüglich grub schon problematisch sein, da sich ja nur "eines" in den MBR einnisten kann, aber beide OS eigentlich ja eines haben.
<minter> Kann man Grub das manuell sagen, dass da noch etwas ist? Eigentlich reicht mir ja auch ein Linux, nur waren bisher beide nicht ganz stabil. (Vielleicht ist auch die Hardware nicht mehr ganz perfekt? Stand vorher auf dem Dachboden rum)
<KojiroAK> minter~ was für HW ist es?
<k1l> also das auf der platte sieht für mich nach einem ubuntu/mint install mit / /home und swap aus
<KojiroAK> k1l~ kann auch sda1 Ubuntu und sda6 Mint sein.
<minter> k1l: Zuerst habe ich Ubuntu installiert, dann Mint (da hat er gefragt, wie ich die Platte aufteilen möchte). Swap und Co hat er (zum Glück) automatisch gemacht. Ich bevorzugte sonst Windwos (98 :-))
<k1l> also beides ohne seperate /home partition?
<KojiroAK> minter~ kannst unter /media/009... gucken ob du da ein boot hast, wenn da ein boot ist, dürfte das dort Mint sein.
<minter> vermutlich ja. Ich dachte, bei diesem aufteilen, dass er die Platte partionert. Aber das sollte eigentlich ziemlich lange dauern, oder? Zumindest formatieren dauert ja ewig
<minter> ja, das ist ein boot
<minter> Also, hier ein paar Sachen zum Rechner, weil das noch im Raum stand:
<KojiroAK> minter~ nicht unbedingt, das reine formatieren dauert recht schnell, Windows macht da noch irgendwas zusätzliches, was genau wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht.
<minter> AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+
<minter> Nvidia GeForce 6150 se nForce 430
<minter> AUS M2N-MX SE/S
<minter> 3 gb ram
<KojiroAK> minter~ was du mal machen kannst, die CD die du zum installieren verwandt hast booten und mal ein Memorycheck durchlaufen lassen.
<KojiroAK> Damit testest du einfach mal den RAM ob der einen Fehler hat.
<minter> ist das denn normal, dass sich linux auch gerne mal aufhängt? (bei mint "oft", wenn ich firefox starte") Aber auch Ubuntu musste ich schon neustarten. Ich habe noch nix installiert, bis auf xchat, damit ich hier schreiben kann
<KojiroAK> Aber rein von den Daten her müsste sogar ein Ubuntu 15.04 drauf laufen (wobei ich gerade wegen den Graka-Treibern unsicher bin)
<KojiroAK> minter~ könnte RAM Fehler sein.
<minter> ich nehm dann besser die Mint-CD, oder? Von Ubuntu hab ich nur ner 11er, und es läuft ja "schon" version 12 bei mir. Oder ist das egal?
<KojiroAK> minter~ das ist egal, der reine Ram-chekc ändert da erst mal nix dran.
<KojiroAK> kann bei 3GB RAM aber eine Weile dauern.
<minter> ok. dann bis gleich. (Mal gucken, wie weit ich komme)
<k1l> warum denn jetzt memorycheck? er kann einfach in ubuntu den grub reparieren oder seine daten von mint kopieren
<k1l> sicherlich reicht ein "sudo update-grub" schon aus
<KojiroAK> k1l~ geht ums Einfrieren.
<minter> die dateien hab ich jetzt von media/blabla in mein ubuntuverzeichnis kopiert
<KojiroAK> vor allem wenn beide immer mal wieder einfrieren.
<minter> ja, wobei es nicht nur einfrieren (man sieht noch den bildschirm, wie ergehört) ist, sondern der bildschirm wird ganz grau mit vielen schwaren strichen drin. Falls das einen Unterschied macht.
<KojiroAK> das könnte dann Treiber sein.
<KojiroAK> also Grafik-Treiber.
<KojiroAK> also würde ich mal hoffen, dass es Grafik-Treiber ist, sonst sieht es dann nach HW-Defekt aus.
<minter> "Found Linux Mint 17.2 Rafaela (17.2) on /dev/sda6
<minter> " klingt schonmal gut.
<minter> So, ich mach mich dann mal an den Memorycheck. Ich hoffe, ich kann mich demnächst wieder hier melden ;-)
<minter> So, da bin ich wieder. Der Memorytest hat keine Fehler gefunden
<minter> Und das Problem mit dem Bootmenü hab ich auch gefunden (allerdings noch nicht behoben):
<minter> Die Auflösung beim Hochfahren kann von meinem Monitor nicht dargestellt werden. Und nach 10 Sekunden Dunkelheit (für mich) startet er automatisch Ubuntu
<KojiroAK> minter~ das könnte dir helfen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/konfiguration oder auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2/Aussehen
<KojiroAK> Vermutlich eher letzteres
<minter> Ja, ich bin gerade in der Datei grub. Die Auflösung steht auf 640*480. Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Schreibrechte habe (ich öffne die Datei als Ubuntu-Admin). Liegt das evtl. daran, dass ich sie als Mint-Admin öffnen muss?
<minter> Aber 640/480 müsste ein Monitor doch eigentlich auch hinbekommen. Hatte extra einen kleineren angeschlossen. Oder ist 640/480 zuu alt
<minter> zu groß sollte es ja zumindest nicht sein
<minter> Der Besitzer der grub-Datei ist "root". Nur wie starte ich das? Wenn ich für Updates o.ä. ein Kennwort brauche, hab ich mit meinem normalen Benutzernamen genügend Rechte (nach Kennworteingabe)
<KojiroAK> minter~ gksudo gedit /pfad/zur/Datei
<KojiroAK> im Terminal
<KojiroAK> minter~ wenn du gerade unter Ubuntu bist, sollte da einfach kein /media am Anfang stehen.
<minter> Danke :-) Das Speichern ging schon einmal
<minter> Nee, der Pfad ist wie in Wiki etc/default/grub
<minter> zumindest habe ich die Datei benutzt
<minter> Ich versuch es dann noch einmal. Bis hoffentlich gleich
<jokrebel> ob er an update-grub dachte?
<minter> So, ich habe jetzt die grub-Datei im Ubuntu- und im Mint-Verzeichnis geändert. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welche Auflösung er akzeptiert, grub beim Starten kann ich ja nicht benutzen, weil ich nichts sehe ~KojiroAK
<minter> Aber Ubuntu scheint mir doch recht stabil bisher zu sein. Am besten, ich installiere das einfach mal (in der aktuellen Version) über alles drüber, ohne Mint
<minter> Oder kann ich grub auch nach dem Hochfahren noch irgendwie starten?
<minter> damit ich vbeinfo eingeben kann
<jokrebel> minter: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2/Aussehen#Aufloesungen-ermitteln
<jokrebel> weiter unten kommt dann https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grub_2/Aussehen#Aufloesung-einstellen
<minter> "und wechselt im Auswahlmenü des Bootmanagers" Das Problem ist, dass ich den ja nicht sehe. 
<minter> Die Farbtiefe steht in meiner grub-Datei auch nicht dabei. Nur die Auflösung selbst
<minter> Ich versuche es sonst mal beim Starten mit c + Enter (ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das eben mit Enter gemacht habe), und hoffe, ich sehe dann etwas
<jokrebel> dann schau es (wie etwas weiter unten - vor "Auflösung einstellen") mit hwinfo nach.
<jokrebel> +erklärt
<minter> Oh ja.
<minter> Das hab ich nicht richtig wahrgenommen. Ich hatte nur oben die Unterscheidung von Grub/Grub2 gesehen. Danke, ich prober es mal damit
<jokrebel> "Grub-Menu unterstützt nur max. 1280x1024. Das wird nicht in WikI erwähnt" - wird in nem Wiki-Artikel behauptet.
<minter> Hm, das mit der Auflösung bekomme ich nicht hin. Von daher installier ich heute abend einfach mal das neuste Ubuntu auf die Platte. Ich hab ja eigentlich eh nicht vor, hin- und herzuwechseln. Dafür kenn ich mich auch nicht aus. Und Ubuntu scheint auf meinem Rechner bisher stabiler zu sein.
<jokrebel> "Grub-Menu unterstützt nur max. 1280x1024. Das wird nicht in WikI erwähnt" - wird in nem Foren-Artikel behauptet.
<minter> Vielen Danke für die Hilfe, meine geschriebenen Dateien konnte ich ja retten :-)
<minter> Ich hab 640*400 eingestelt
<minter> Das hat mir zumindest hwinfo vorgeschlagen (neben vielen anderen)
<minter> Vorher war es auf 640*480 (was ich auch von früher kenne). 640*400 kommt mir komisch vor
<jokrebel> hm - na ok. Frisch installiert kann jetzt da auch nicht schaden.
<jokrebel> ist es auch - ich ja wenn dann eher was gängiges wie 800x600 oder 1024x800 versucht
<minter> Irgendwer meinte vorhin mal etwas von Lubuntu. Ist das irgendwie (für Anfänger) besser? Kann man das in einem Satz erklären? Wenn nicht, ist das auch egal ;-)
<jokrebel> +hätt
<jokrebel> minter: Für ältere Hardware gerne mal die bessere Wahl. Kann man aber ganz einfach auch nachträglich nachinstallieren und dann Fallweise sogar zwischen den verschiedenen Desktops hin und her wechseln.
<minter> unter wiki.ubuntuuser.de wird auch die 14er Version "angepriesen" (wegen längeren Aktualisierungen). Ist das in Bezug auf Sicherheit gleichwertig zur 15?
<minter> Aber dann hätte ich ja wieder 2 Distributionen gleichzeitig. Oder sollte ich (von einer LIVE-CD) erstmal die Platte in verschiedene Partitionen einteilen?
<jokrebel> minter: nein - das ist dann eine Distribution bei der Du aber fallweise (erst weit nach Grub - im Login-Screen) die gewünschte Desktop-Oberfläche auswählen kannst.
<k1l> minter: willst du alle 6monate updaten auf eine neue version?
<jokrebel> Und die LTS wird schon mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt, hat aber wesentlich längere Unterstützung als die 15.04 (welche Du bereits ende des Jahres auf den Stand 15.10 bringen müsstest)
<minter> Scharf aufs Updaten bin ich nicht, das dauert ja doch etwas. Ich zieh mir mal Lubuntu 14.04 (oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden)
<k1l> minter: richtig. wenn du 15.04 nimmst musst du bis zur 16.04 alle 6 monate updaten. die 14.04 kannst du 5 jahre lang nutzen und dann direkt zur 16.04 updaten
<minter> sehr gut. Danke euch allen! (Werd vielleicht auch danach noch ein paar Fragen haben .. ;-))
<jokrebel> minter: Kein Problem. Wir sind da ;-)
<jokrebel> minter: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger
<jokrebel> Da wird LTS und auch die verschiedenen Desktops erklärt
<KojiroAK> minter~ wenn die Grafik-Treiber gehen, würde ich eher das normale Ubuntu (Unity) nehmen, ist etwas einfacher zu erschliessen. 3GB RAM und Dual-Core CPU reichen da locker.
<minter> Na gut, dann nehm ich das ;-)
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: Ich nutz Unity sogar mit nur 2 GB
<KojiroAK> LXDE (Lubuntu) nimmt man eher, wenn man 512 MB und darunter hat.
<KojiroAK> oder wenn man es sehr spartanisch mag.
<KojiroAK> jokrebel~ selbst bei 1GB  geht Unity noch 
<jokrebel> ja, stimmt. Aber oft halt auch noch sehr Grafikkarten-abhängig ob dann noch vernünftig nutzbar.
<KojiroAK> jokrebel~ darum habe ich oben geschrieben "wenn die Grafik-Treiber gehen"
<KojiroAK> Also ja, ohne 3D-Beschleunigung wird Unity unschön zu benutzen.
<KojiroAK> Aber mit funktionierender 3D-Beschleunigung geht das sogar auf einem Atom N450 (iirc) mit 1GB noch gut.
<AurorasDream> Hallo.
<AurorasDream> Aus persönlichen Gründen möchte ich gerne von Windows zu Ubuntu umsteigen, und wollte fragen ob meine Hardware vollständig unterstützt wird ...
<Fuchs> Das ist so aus der Ferne schwierig zu sagen, aber man kann Ubuntu als Livesystem ausprobieren, ohne Installation
<Fuchs> da sieht man das relativ gut. Zudem gibt es die HCL, aber die ist halt nicht immer aktuell
<AurorasDream> HCL?
<AurorasDream> Wo kann ich das Ubuntu Live Image herbekommen?
<k1l> mach dir nen ubuntu usb system und teste einfach mal
<Fuchs> hardware compatibility list,   www.ubuntu.com 
<k1l> AurorasDream: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads  und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb
<AurorasDream> Danke!
<tuor> hi, ich habe eine .jar Datei. Ich moechte sie im Nautilus oeffnen. Ich weiss ich konnte es mal frueher auf meinem ubuntu 12.04 (nicht selbe Installation). Wie kriege ich es wieder hin, dass ich mit Rechtsklik einen "Menueintrag" habe "launach witch openjdk..."?
<JensNDS> versuch es mal mit java datei,jar
<JensNDS> datei.jar natürlich
<tuor> JensNDS, klar kann ich es im Terminal starten, und nach dem ich nun auch das openjdk-6-jre installiert habe, habe ich nun einen Eintrag mit Rechtsclick, doch nur fuer openjdk-6 nicht fuer openjdk-7 (was ich auch installiert habe).
<Daphko> Hallo, kennt sich jemand gut mit Apache2 aus ?
<Daphko> Ich möchte gerne VirtualHosts hinter einem Reverse Proxy konfigurieren
<Daphko> Ist dies überhaupt möglich ?
<Fuchs> kommt darauf an ob dieser Proxy den originalrequest so durchreicht, dass apache den bekommt  (wenn Du die VHosts name based machen willst, was ich mal vermute) 
<Fuchs> alternativ kann Apache zum glueck nicht nur name based, also je nach dem was der Proxy so kann, kannst Du das auch einfach auf einen bestimmten Port oder ein bestimmtes Interface schieben
<Ganondorf> Hallo, kurze frage.. gibt es für ubuntu einen media player der es erlaubt das Seitenverhältnis von Videos stück für stück optimal einzustellen? Ich weiß, dass der Media Player Classic das kann, er stürzt allerdings mit wine beim öffnen ab..
<Daphko> Ja ich will es namebased machen also, der Server 1 wo der Apache Proxy Reverse läuft, soll alle Anfragen von verschiedenen Domains an Server 2 durchreichen
<mrkramps> Ganondorf, du meinst ein optimales seitenverhältnis für jedes video festlegen?
<Daphko> momentan klappt das nicht weil der Server 2 wo die VirtualHosts konfiguriert sind 
<Daphko> werden nicht angenommen
<Ganondorf> mrkramps: also es soll halt auf tastendrück stück für stück an höhe verlieren..
<mrkramps> Ganondorf, kein plan, vielleicht kann man vlc oder smplayer dafür tatsenkürzel verpassen
<Ganondorf> mrkramps: okay vlt find ich ja was, ich schau dann mal weiter.. danke!
<Fuchs> Daphko: das waere so der Moment, wo man sich mal anschauen muesste, was der Server denn so genau bekommt
<Fuchs> Daphko: weil wenn der Apache das nicht gescheit bekommt, dann musst Du nicht am Apache schrauben, sondern am Proxy. Welcher auch immer das ist. 
<Daphko> Das ist der Apache2 der als Proxy Reverse konfiguriert ist
<Daphko> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass dieser die Requests einfach durchreicht
<Daphko> aber ich denk das ist nicht so. 
<Daphko> Fuchs: hast du damit schon erfahrung gemacht ?
<Fuchs> oeh, Moment, 
<Fuchs> Du hast da einen Apache vor einem Apache? 
<Fuchs> oder wie genau ist da das Setup? 
<Fuchs> weil Erfahrung habe ich mit einem Apache und dahinter dann Tomcats oder Pythonzeugs via uwsgi oder oder oder 
<Fuchs> aber da ist ja der Apache vorne, ergo gehen da (NameBased) Vhosts einfach so 
<Daphko> also genau ist das so: Server 1 -> Apache2 mit VirtualHosts, der die jeweiligen Requests von verschiedenen Domains an Server 2 weiterleitet via Proxy Reverse. Auf Server 2 läuft auch ein Apache und dieser soll auch die Eingehenend Weiterleitungen via VirtualHosts managen
<Fuchs> okay, warum zum Teufel macht man sowas? 
<Fuchs> Aber abgesehen davon: Du kannst in Apache Headers forwarden oder sogar umschreiben, mach halt das
<Daphko> Ich wollte halto Server 1 als Proxy Reverse nutzen um zb. Anfragen von Domain aaa.de an Server 2 weiterzuleiten, und zb. Anfragen von bbb.de an Server 3 weiter zuleiten,  
<Fuchs> siehe dazu auch  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html   (Request Headers)   oder das selbe fuer 2.4  wenn Du 2.4 verwendest
<Daphko> Oder gibt es ne clevere Methode dieses zu verwalten ?
<Fuchs> und warum zum Henker hoert Server 1 auf Domains, fuer die er nicht zustaendig ist? Das einzige Setup, wo ich mir sowas noch vorstellen kann, ist irgend ein DMZ / Firewall gebastel, aber wenn Du das gleich (auf dem selben Port noch) durchreichst, kannst Du Dir das vermutlich auch sparen 
<Fuchs> Lass einfach die Server auf ihre passende Domain horchen? Einen Apache vor einem Apache sehe ich sehr sehr sehr selten als sinnvoll an
<Fuchs> ein Apache vor etwas anderem sehe ich   (z.B. wenn Du da alle auf Port 80 / 443 haben willst, oder wenn der Apache die Authentication macht, z.B. mit Kerberos) 
<Daphko> ich hab dieses Setup so gewählt, weil ich keine Andere Lösung wusste, da der Server1 alle Anfragen durch die NAT durchgereicht bekommt.
<Daphko> Server1 ist ein VServer
<Daphko> der soll halt weitere VServer bedienen
<Fuchs> Der Murks, der Murks ...
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, ja, das geht so, siehe Artikel oben, gib halt den entsprechenden Header weiter 
<Daphko> Ne ich bin aber offen für alternative Konfigurationen
<Fuchs> das gescheit durchreichen, mit etwas das nicht einfach nur stumpf  "Wenn Port 80 / 443, dann gib an Server X" 
<Fuchs> kann. Aber wenn das irgend ein consumer Modem/AP/schlagmichtot ist, dann wird das nichts
<Fuchs> Wie dem auch sei: was Du willst geht mit Apache, Du musst ihm halt die Header durchreichen. Steht in dem Verlinkten Artikel, mit Beispiel
<Fuchs> sollte fuer 2.4 sogar auch gueltig sein, sonst einfach URL anpassen, keine Ahnung was Ubuntu derzeit so verwendet, da, wo ich damit zu tun habe, verwenden wir professionellere Distributionen  (die leider noch bei 2.2 haengen) 
<Fuchs> X-Forwarded-Host  << dasda
<Daphko> Okay ich werde es versuchen. Gibt es ne bessere Möglichkeit außer Apache als Reverse Proxy zu benutzen, um bestimmte Domains an verschiedene VServer weiterzureichen ?
<Fuchs> wenn das nicht geht, dann kannst Du das Logging etwas hochschrauben und schauen, was der Apache dahinter genau bekommt 
<Fuchs> Ja, ein gescheites Netzwerksetup, welches das kann. Wenn Du aber nur $was-auch-immer-ganz-vorne-horcht sagen kannst  "Port x an IP y", dann wird das halt nichts
<Fuchs> dann muss da etwas stehen, was das verteilt. Ob ein Apache sinnvoll ist sei dahingestellt, aber mangels besserer Alternativen: siehe Artikel oben, gib den noetigen header weiter nach hinten, dann sollte™ das gehen
<Daphko> soll einfach ne lösung sein, Domain A an IP Y, Domain B an IP Y, Domain C an IP Z
<Fuchs> das macht man normalerweise halt ueber DNS Eintraege, welche das entweder direkt an die Server reichen oder an gescheite Netzwerkhardware, die das kann
<Fuchs> wenn das nicht geht, weil da irgend ein doofes Geraet ganz am Anfang Deiner Internetanbindung liegt, dann macht man das halt wirklich so, dass man das via Software verteilt. Ist nicht schoen, aber geht
<Fuchs> (man koennte debattieren, ob die jeweiligen vhosts wirklich auf unterschiedlichen Servern liegen muessen. Aber ohne Deine Konfiguration genau zu kenne gehe ich davon aus, dass Du das nicht nur aus Spass an der Freude tust) 
<Daphko> ok danke schon mal 
<Daphko> für den Support
<Daphko> ich versuch es erstmal über den Apache Weg 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<Daphko> und dann evtl. über DNS Einträge, da hab ich aber noch weniger erfahrung
<Fuchs> dann koennte man debattieren, ob Du Server betreiben solltest ;p 
<Daphko> Jeder fängt irgendwann mal an zu lernen :)
<Fuchs> nein, lies Dich halt ein, ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, 
<Fuchs> aber wenn Du im Moment Dein interessantes Setup behalten willst: das geht schon
<Fuchs> musst dem Apache vorne halt nur beibringen den Originalhost weiterzureichen, was der kann
<Daphko> ich reporte ob es klappt. ;)
<Daphko_> Fuchs: Danke es hat funktioniert :) !
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-28
<os_> SHUTDOWN NOW
<os_> MOTHERFUCKER
<os_> #ubuntu.de
<Mrokii> Hallo. Werden hier auch Fragen zu KDE bzw. Problemen nach der Installation unter Ubuntu beantwortet?
<dschense> guten Morgen zusammen! Könnte mir jemand helfen den ATI treiber unter ubuntu 15.04 für eine Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5850 zu installieren?
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Klar kannst Du auch Fragen zu Kubuntu stellen.
<jokrebel> dschense: Wo hakt es denn?
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Ich hab KDE 5.4 unter Ubuntu 15.04 installiert. Starten tut KDE, aber die obere Leiste (mit den virtuellen Screens usw.) reagiert nur mit starker Verzögerung (mehrere Sekunden bis Minuten) auf klicks. Und wenn ich das linke obere Icon anklicke öffnet sich darunter nur ein "leerer" Rahmen, das heisst es ist der Rahmen zu sehen und als Inhalt das was "darunter" auf dem Desktop ist, also das
<Mrokii> Hintergrundbild oder irgendwelche Programmfenster).
<dadrc> dschense: was klappt denn nicht?
<Mrokii> Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus: http://frupic.frubar.net/33143
<dadrc> ist kde 5.4 überhaupt schon fertig?
<dadrc> das sieht mir doch sehr nach 'nem Bug von KDE zusammen mit dem Grafikstack aus
<Mrokii> dadrc: Tja, also ich hab alle 5.x-Versionen ausprobiert und es war bisher immer das selbe, glaube ich.
<dadrc> Mrokii: hast du auch einfach mal Kubuntu 15.04 probiert?
<dadrc> Da ist irgendein 5er KDE direkt installiert
<Mrokii> dadrc: Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich hab KDE immer über ein repository installiert.
<Mrokii> Also immer nachträglich unter Unity.
<dadrc> Aus welchem Repository denn?
<dadrc> Ich mein, das Kubuntu-Zeug ist ja in den offiziellen Paketquellen drin, einfach `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<Mrokii> Ich muss grade mal suchen. Ich hatte eine Anleitung um KDE 5.4 unter Ubuntu zu installieren...
<Mrokii> Und da war ein Repository angegeben.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Na dann fragst Du aber besser die die das bereitgestellt haben.
<jokrebel> dacht es geht um das orginale kubuntu-paket
<Mrokii> ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable -> Das war es. Ich mache grade noch mal ein Upgrade, da gibt es einige neue Packages.
<Mrokii> Das ist ein offizielles Repository von Kubuntu, so wie es für mich aussieht.
<Mrokii> Laut Anleitung soll man KDE aber auch unter Ubuntu installieren können.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Das ist ein PPA und somit nicht offiziell 
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen_freischalten/ppa
<Mrokii> Jedenfalls soll es eine "stable" version sein. Aber ich schau jetzt erst mal, was das neuerliche Upgrade bringt.
<LupusE> Mrokii: du musst unterscheiden zwischen 'ubuntu stable', was du im reposetory findest, was mit allen anderen komponenten abgestimmt ist, und 'kde stable', was zwar von dne entwicklern freigegeben ist, aber noch ncith gegen das komplette ubuntu-repo getestet wurde.
<LupusE> Mrokii: wenn du eine stable software aus einem ppa installierst wird dir ubuntu sagen 'frag den entwickler was er da gemacht hat' und der entwickler wird dir sagen 'frag ubuntu was die da besonderes gemacht haben'.
<LupusE> ... das ist kein spass, wenn man sich nicht slebst helfen kann. daher sollte das zuerst in einer sicheren umgebung (virtualisiert, snapshot, ...) getestet werden.
<David1977> stable is ein böses Wort ;)
<Mrokii> :)
<Mrokii> Danke erstmal. Ich schau mal was das update gebracht hat.
<Mrokii> Hallo nochmal. Wollte nur sagen, dass das Update das Problem behoben hat. War wohl wirklich irgend ein bug in KDE. Jedenfalls funktioniert 5.4 jetzt tadellos unter Ubuntu 15.04, über das oben genannte Repository.
<LupusE> resest du von 100% cpulast vom baloo* prozess?
<LupusE> das nervigste KDE problem ever. und das sei vivid auf allen systemen :/
<jk__> #airhacks
<Daphko> Hallo, hab ein Problem. Ich hab ein Virtuellen Computer uber hyper-v erstellt, dort lauft ubuntu server drauf. wenn ich ein ping auf den root server setze wo die hyper-v installiert ist dann bekomm ich keine antwort
<jokrebel> Daphko: Nur weil ICMP nicht geht muss das noch nichts heißen.
<koegs> da sind eindeutig zu wenig details :)
<strohalm> moin, hat einer von euch ne idee wie ich nach dem login (zZ xfce4) automatisch scripte in terminals starten kann?
<LupusE> strohalm: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<Ordin> strohalm: Bei Xubuntu kannst du einfach in die Einstellungen "sitzung und startverhalten" "automatisch gestartete Anwendungen" und da ein skript oder eine Desktop-Datei angeben
<strohalm> thx da guck ich grad
<strohalm> aber wie kann ich n terminal starten und dadrin w as ausführen?
<Ordin> strohalm: Ich würde dafür eine .desktop Datei erstellen, da kann man in den Optionen angeben, dass der Befehl oder das Skript in einem Terminal gestarteet werden soll
<LupusE> strohalm: indem du das terminal deiner wahl nimmst, und in einem terminal eingibts 'terminal_deiner_wahl -h' ... dort steht dnan sowas wie 'terminal_deiner_wahl --command "befehl und so"'
<strohalm> ah -hold kanns thx
<ef> whois Andreas33
<ef> ?
<efdigga> .
<Daphko> Hi Fuchs 
<Daphko> Bist du da ?
<ef> efdigga: .
<efdigga> ef: .
<jokrebel> ef: ?
<Goleo> #bolug
<reselver> Welche Qt-Version hat Ubuntu 14.04 standardmäßig?
<bekks> reselver: Das kannst du auf packages.ubuntu.com nachsehen.
<Darthsternie> irc.efnet.net
<adrea> Hola
<pascalw> moin
<adrea> :)
<Hiege> Hallo
<Hiege> ich habe mal eine Frage, in meinem system ist eine 2TB Festplatte welche NTFS Formartiert ist. Ich konnt die platte nicht von anfang an neu Formartieren da ich die Daten nicht zwischenspeichern konnte. Jetzt wollte ich sie Formatieren und das geht nicht.
<Hiege> Der besitzer der platte ist root und das lässt sich auch nicht ändern, und beim versuch die zu Formatieren heißt es sie wird offensichtlich vom System genutzt 
<nagetier> Warum, was geht das nicht?
<nagetier> ok
<Hiege> aber da ist nichts drauf 
<nagetier> Hiege, schau ob sie eingebunden ist.. "mount" hilft da
<nagetier> Hiege, es kann und wird sehr wahrscheinlich die lehre Partition eingebunden sein
<nagetier> *leere
<Hiege> ich hatte sie eingebunden 
<nagetier> dann nimm sie dem System mit umount
<nagetier> *unmount
<nagetier> *umount 
<nagetier> *verdammt*
<nagetier> es ist Freitag, habe Rücksicht *g*
<Hiege> ok ja ich habe einen eintrag in fstab gemacht
<Hiege> np 
<nagetier> schau ob sie eingebunden ist, wenn ja, mache das zumindest temporär rückgängig
<nagetier> dann kann sie auch formatiert werden
<Hiege> ok das versuch ich mal
<nagetier> umount reicht vollkommen, fstab brauch man dazu nicht anfassen
<nagetier> Hiege, falls die die Bezeichnung des Datenträger nicht bekannt ist, kann 'sudo fstab -l' mehr aussagen
<nagetier> *dir
<Hootch> hat mir jemand ein tip für samba config für den hausgebrauch? (einfache howtos oder tools)
<Hiege> ich habe nur meine Probleme mit mount, aber danke das Formatieren hat jetzt funktioniert 
<nagetier> Hiege, du kannst nicht formatierne wenn der Bereich vom System genutzt wird
<nagetier> Hootch, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server ?
<Hiege> ja mich wundert nur was das system mit einer leeren NTFS Festplatte macht
<Hootch> nagetier: ja das lese ich grad. hätte nur ein klick, weiter, fertig tool :)
<nagetier> was macht es denn damit.. hier nutzt es diese, egal ob unter Windows oder Linux formatiert
<nagetier> Hootch, gibt es nicht
<pascalw> Zum Formatieren immer vorher aushängen
<Hiege> das werde ich mir merken 
<Hiege> Also ich hatte jetzt  umount die festplatte und dann formatiert und dann bin ich an mount gescheitert, und dachte mir startest du einfach mal neu, weil die Festplatte ist ja in der fstab eingetragen, nur ich habe vergessen das sie dort als NTFS platte eingetragen ist, und jetzt braucht er lange zum hochfahren.
<Hiege> naja zu not muss ich sie abklemmen neustarten und den eintrag in der fstab ändern 
<pascalw> jo
<nagetier> nu, das geht auch nicht immer ohne Probleme vonstatten.. aber du wirst schon sehen
<Hiege> ja er fährt immer noch hoch ^^  aber wie heißt es so schön, dinge passieren 
<pascalw> ^^
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-29
<Rochvellon> Hiege: du kannst auch mit einem live-system starten und den eintrag in der fstab ändern
<Rochvellon> oder warten, bis er hochgefahren ist und dann den eintrag ändern
<pascalw> ja machs mit ner live-cd, geht vermutlich schneller
<Hiege> ja das habe ich gemacht, ich habe den startvorgang abgebrochen, und dann m gedrückt und kam in diese einfache shell und habe den eintrag geändert, war eben bei dem pc der steht in einem anderen raum.
<Hiege> Rochvellon: so wie du vorgeschlagen hast ^^
<Hiege> danke für die hilfe 
<paonoo> Hi. Ich möchte Adobe Flash auf einem älteren Computer (ohne SSE2-Unterstützung) installieren.
<paonoo> Welche (ältere) Software-Version funktioniert noch (ohne SSE2)?
<koegs> flash auf ner cpu, die so alt ist und nicht mal sse2 hat, ich weiß ja nicht...
<paonoo> koegs: Ich hatte es mal vor längerer Zeit zum laufen bekommen (indem ich eine ältere Version installiert hatte). Finde aber die Anleitung oder den Hinweis (welche Versionen noch funktionieren) nicht mehr.
<paonoo> Hab doch was gefunden:
<paonoo> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/964567
<paonoo> https://wiki.mageia.org/en/Flash_Plugin_Installation#Installing_on_.22old.22_.28non-SSE2.29_machines
<paonoo> Könnte man vielleicht ins ubuntuusers-Wiki schreiben.
<nitram1> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem das mich verzweifeln lässt. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Hier die Beschreibung: http://pastebin.com/mQB1BcSs
<ppq> nitram1, tu doch mal was vorgeschlagen wird: read-only mounten
<ppq> und NTFS fixen tut man unter windows
<ppq> also bau die ssd in einen pc, auf dem windows läuft und check sie dort durch, oder steck sie an einen usb-adapter, schleif den an eine windows virtualbox durch und check sie dort
<ppq> vorher solltest du natürlich ein image anfertigen
<ppq> das ist immer der erste schritt bei datenrettung
<nitram1> ja das war auch meine Idee, aber ich habe so einen Laptop noch nie aufgemacht wenn mir ein Fehler passiert geht die Garantie verloren und mein Bekannter reißt mir den Kopf ab
<nitram1> und deswegen wollte ich es erst so probieren
<ppq> hmm, sonst die windows-virtualbox vom live-system aus starten, die ssd per .vmdk datei als "virtuelle" hdd der virtualbox zuweisen und dort checken
<ppq> bzw. das image der ssd per .vmdk 
<ppq> das kannst du konvertieren
<nitram1> sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb1 macht er auch nicht? 
<nitram1> mount: can’t find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab
<ppq> du musst auch angeben wohin er's mounten soll
<ppq> !mount > nitram1 
<ppq> narf
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<saschi> hallo an alle
<nitram1> hab ich auch grad gemerkt dann nehme ich das /media/ubuntu/Data1, dann kommt “ntfs-3g-mount: failed to access mountpoint /media/ubuntu/Data1: No such file or directory”
<ppq> das geht nur mit existenten verzeichnissen
<ppq> nimm einfach /mnt
<sash_> Vorher ein Image machen!
<saschi> wer könnte mir bei einem problem helfen evtl auch per email
<mrkramps> saschi, keiner
<mrkramps> einfach schon, weil du noch nichts gefragt hast
<sash_> saschi: Du bist doch schon hier, frag einfach.
<nitram1> ppq, vielen vielen dank! Ein bisschen peinlich, dass ich darauf nicht selbst gekommen bin, da war ein ordentliches Brett vorm Kopf im Spiel! Richtig cool, dass du mir geholfen hast! Jetzt komme ich wenigstens an die Daten. Danke!
<saschi> also gut ich habe das problem das ich seit 3 wochen versuche 2 vorhandene hdd die intern sitzen ins kodi per fstab ein zu binden bin aber wohl zu deppert
<mrkramps> saschi, welches dateisystem?
<saschi> lubuntu 14.02 wenn ich es richtig weis
<saschi> sorry kodi sagt in der info ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<mrkramps> saschi, das ist die version deines betriebssystems, ich hätte gerne das dateisystem der internen festplatten
<saschi> achso ok einmal diese /dev/sdc1: LABEL=partition1" UUID=643C4D837A25867B TYPE="ntfs"
<saschi> und einmal diese /dev/sdb1: UUID=59d6130c-5171-4a81-88ff-2dld5a903baf SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
<mrkramps> und woran scheitert es jetzt, diese daten entsprechend in die /etc/fstab zu schreiben?
<saschi> naja wenn ich das mit der uuid entspechend eintrage kommt beim start von kodi das der eintrag falsch wäre und entweder s drücken soll oder m
<saschi> der eintrag in der fstab sah so aus = UUID=643C4D837A25867B /dev/sdc1/partition1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<saschi> der andere so = UUID=59d6130c-5171-4a81-88ff-2dld5a903baf /dev/sdb1/Movie ext3 defaults 0 0
<mrkramps> saschi, deine einhängepunkte sind falsch
<mrkramps> du gibts dort die gerätedateien an, statt einem tatsächlichen einhängepunkt
<saschi> hm in wie weit also keiner der platten hat OS sind reine Daten platten
<saschi> ok du meinst /dev/sdb1 etc
<mrkramps> ja, das ist eine gerätedatei
<saschi> ok
<mrkramps> !fstab > saschi 
<mrkramps> mann
<mrkramps> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<saschi> ja das habe ich alles schon gelesen bin leider linux anfänger  
<saschi> was muß ich dann als einhängepunkt nemen
<mrkramps> ein verzeichnis
<saschi> muß ich doch aber den pfad zum verzeichniss angeben oder
<mrkramps> oh ja, das musst du
<saschi> oder wäre es dann nur /sdb1/movie
<mrkramps> kommt halt darauf an welches verzeichnis du für den einhängepunkt angelegt hast
<mrkramps> aber vielleicht guckst du noch mal in den verlinkten wiki-artikel
<mrkramps> vielleicht merkst du dann, wo dein denkfehler liegt
<Kalimero> das verzeichnis muss schon vorhanden sein. Hab bei meinem Server eine externe USB Platte (NTFS Formatiert) per fstab eingehängt. 
<Kalimero> UUID=1A78615B790C9E69   /home/freshdax/usb0     ntfs    rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46    0       0
<saschi> ich habe direkt auf der hdd mehrere verzeichnisse. den habe ich schon 30 mal durch gelesen als windows nerd leuchtet einem das irgend wie nicht durch asche auf mein haupt aber darum bin ich ja hier
<Kalimero> so sieht das bei mir aus allerdings gibt es einen nachteil das der pc nicht startet wenn die platte nicht angeschlossen ist, da das system beim bootvorgang nach dieser verlangt
<mrkramps> sash_, der "mount point" ist ein ziel, keine quelle!
<mrkramps> sollte natürlich an saschi gehen, sry
<saschi> ok, aber das ziel ist doch noch nicht vorhanden (da nicht gemountet) ziel wäre ja ein ordner direkt auf sdb1
<mrkramps> saschi, dein ordner auf sdb1 ist ganz bestimmt kein zielverzeichnis
<mrkramps> da das eingehängt werden soll, wäre das wohl ein quellverzeichnis, oder?
<saschi> ok dann verstehe ich da was falsch
<saschi> aber was ist dann das zielverzeichniss und wie finde ich das ??? bin echt am verzweifeln
<Kalimero> du kannst wenn du /dev/sdb1 einhängen willst als einhängepunkt nicht auf der selben sein. das geht nicht 
<mrkramps> saschi, das zielverzeichnis ist ein leeres verzeichnis irgendwo auf deinem system, bspw. unter /media/irgendwas
<mrkramps> oder /mnt/foobar
<Kalimero> saschi: das erstellst du selbst entweder unter /media/Festplatten-Name-deiner-Wahl oder im /home/username/Fstplatten-Name-deiner-Wahl 
<saschi> schaue ich mir die fstab an wo er die sda1 eingebunden hat steht da nur = UUID=1debf10f-2b00-43f0-8edb-26b848fa0439 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mrkramps> saschi, der einhängepunkt ist /
<mrkramps> also das root-verzeichnis deines systems
<saschi> ja das weis ich aber wenn ich das bei sdb1 und sdc1 mache funktioniert es ja auch nicht oder ist das root immer gemeint von der sda1
<mrkramps> saschi, du musst dir schon einen einhängepunkt in form eines verzeichnisses für deine festplatten anlegen
<saschi> hatt sdb1 und sdc1 kein root
<Kalimero> stell dir das wie eine ordnerverknüpfung (unter windows z.b.) auf deinem desktop vor, diese befindet sich auf deiner system platte, weißt aber auf eine andere festplatte . ähnlich ist es mit dem zielverzeichnis bei fstab 
<Kalimero> bei falschaussagen darf ich gerne korrigiert werden :-)
<saschi> das bedeutet das die OS HDD sda1 immer als root da steht und sdb1 und sdc1 im root/media stehen müssen richtig
<mrkramps> nein
<mrkramps> aber in deinem fall ist sda1 als / eingebunden
<Kalimero> das gilt nur wenn deine 1. Festplatte im System auch die Betriebssystemplatte ist 
<mrkramps> und die beiden anderen festplatten sollte unter /media in jeweils ein eigenes verzeichnis eingebunden werden
<Kalimero> mrkramps: +1
<mrkramps> und ja, diese beiden verzeichnisse für die festplatten wirst du selber erst anlegen müssen
<saschi> aslo im root gibt es ein verzeichniss mit media aber da steht nur xbmc drinn ???
<mrkramps> _vor_ dem einhängen
<saschi> also zu  media drinn ausser xbmc noch die verzeichnisse zb daten1 und daten2 als verzeichnisse
<mrkramps> ja
<mrkramps> und diese beiden verzeichnisse dann entsprechend in der fstab als /media/daten1 und /media/daten2 für den einhängepunkt angeben
<Kalimero> jetzt hast dus
<saschi> dann müsste UUID=59d6130c-5171-4a81-88ff-2dld5a903baf /media/daten1 ext3 defaults 0 0 in der fstab stehen
<mrkramps> beispielsweise
<Kalimero> sollte funktionieren allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob du dann auch schreibrechte auf diesen platten besitzt
<mrkramps> Kalimero, das kann man für ext eh nicht beim einhängen festlegen
<Kalimero> mrkramps: ah ok das wusste ich nicht 
<saschi> UUID=643C4D837A25867B /media/daten2 ntfs defaults 0 0
<mrkramps> Kalimero, aber was er da für ntfs schreiben sollte, das weißt du offensichtlich schon besser als ich ;)
<Kalimero> was sind denn die defaults?
<saschi> ist das bei der ntfs hdd dann auch richtig
<saschi> ehm das stand so im wikki
<saschi> wikki = Enthält alle verwendeten Optionen, gemäß dem mount-Parameter -o. Unter Linux verbreitet ist die Option "defaults", die den Optionen "rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async" entspricht. 
<Kalimero> kannst es erstmal mit den defaults probieren, würde dann aber nach dem neustart testen ob du auf beiden dateien erstellen kannst 
<saschi> ok das mit dem einhängen der ntfs mit label ist der eintrag so auch ok
<Kalimero> dann wirst du vermutlich keine schreibrechte haben bei den defaults
<saschi> was wäre dann statt defaults zu benutzen
<Kalimero> zumindest nicht auf der ntfs platte, wie es bei der ext3 aussieht weis ich nciht, hab ich noch nicht gemacht 
<Kalimero> UUID=1A78615B790C9E69   /home/usernameXY/usb0     ntfs    rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46    0       0
<Kalimero> so hab ich das bei mir uuid und pfad musst du natürlich anpassen 
<mrkramps> Kalimero, das ist aber nur für externe datenträger sinnvoll
<mrkramps> insbesondere umask und gid in dieser form
<Kalimero> kann mit den einstellungen zumindest als normaler nutzer odner/dateien erstellen, ändern und löschen 
<Kalimero> mrkramps: du darfst es gerne anpassen. dann lern ich auch noch was XD
<saschi> ok bei beiden hdd das verwenden oder nur bei der ext3 und bein ntfs defaults
<mrkramps> saschi, am besten weder noch
<mrkramps> saschi, kannst du uns einmal den ausgabe des befehls `id` geben
<saschi> sec sind 2 verschiedene rechner sitz am win pc
<Kalimero> mrkramps: vielleicht kannst du mir aber bei einem kleinen schönheitsfehler helfen. meine externe festplatte hab ich wie oben beschrieben eingehängt und kann dateien erstellen/editieren etc. Bekomme allerdings mit winscp immer die meldung "Das hochladen der Datei xy.z war erfolgreich, aber es trat ein Fehler beim Setzen der Brechtigungen und/oder Dateizeit auf"
<mrkramps> Kalimero, das jetzt der fehler eines windowsprogramms beim schreiben auf ein (unter linux eingebundenes) windowsdateisystem
<mrkramps> das jetzt irgendwie am thema vorbei =D
<Kalimero> mrkramps: sollte außerhalb der momentanen diskussion laufen 
<Kalimero> mrkramps: fiel mir nur eben ein und dachte vielleicht weist du wie ich das beheben kann 
<saschi> uid=1000(xbmc) gid=1000(xbmc) Gruppen=1000(xbmc),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),27(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),100(users),108(lpadmin),110(sambashare)
<mrkramps> Kalimero, tut mir leid, bei ntfs halte ich mich an die dokumentation im wiki und fertig. erfahrungswerte habe ich selber keien damit
<saschi> ufff
<mrkramps> saschi, UUID=643C4D837A25867B /media/daten2 ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0027 0 0
<mrkramps> und: UUID=59d6130c-5171-4a81-88ff-2dld5a903baf /media/daten1 ext3 defaults 0 2
<saschi> ok und natrürlich erst die verzeichnisse in media eintragen ok brauch 2 minute brobiers mal
<saschi> ok die ntfs ist drinne aber die UUID=643C4D837A25867B /media/daten2 ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0027 0 0 hat wieder den fehler s oder m beim starten von kodi
<saschi> sorry meine die ext3 ist drinn
<saschi> mrkramps noch da
<mrkramps> saschi, suche gerade nach einer lösung
<saschi> ah ok aber schon mal super danke für die erste lösung
<mrkramps> saschi, sry aber zu diesem problem finde ich leider nichts spezifisches
<mrkramps> typos in der fstab?
<mrkramps> ntfs-dateisystem beschädigt?
<saschi> ntfs , nein eigentlich nicht da ich mit pcmanfm ja darauf zu greifen kann
<saschi> und die filme laufen auch alle
<saschi> Disk /dev/sdc: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 243201 Zylinder, zusammen 3907029168 Sektoren Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 x 512 = 512 Bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/0 size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Festplattenidentifikation: 0x4d6e0b37  Gerät boot     Anfang        Ende      Blöcke    Id	 System /dev/sdc1          63  3906060164  1953030051     7	 HPFS/NTFS/e
<saschi> das steht bei ausgabe fdisk -l
<saschi> mrkramps nur ne frage suchst du noch nach einer lösung oder eher nicht mehr
<mgolisch> was ist denn der fehler?
<saschi> hm eine ntfs hdd lässt sich nicht einbinden beim start von kodi bringt es die fehler meldung das es nicht stimmt und ich soll s oder m drücken
<mgolisch> ja dann findet er die nicht
<mgolisch> falsch in der fstab eingetragen?
<mgolisch> platte nicht an beim boot?
<mgolisch> oder ist die intern?
<saschi> ist eine interne
<mgolisch> wenn du hochgefahren hast was sagt sudo mount -A ?
<mgolisch> -a
<mgolisch> sorry
<mgolisch> er sollte dann alle eingetragenen sachen versuchen zu mounten
<mgolisch> evtl sagt er dann was nicht stimmt
<saschi> sorry ich bin durcheinander gekommen folgender fstab eintrag macht fehler = UUID=59d6130c-5171-4a81-88ff-2dld5a903baf /media/daten1 ext3 defaults 0 2
<saschi> es ist die ext3 hdd sorry mrkramps habe deine vorgaben abgetippt aber daten1 der ext3 gegeben und der ntfs daten2
<saschi> also die ntfs ist die eingebundene und die ext3 geht nicht
<mgolisch> was sagt er denn?
<mgolisch> sudo mount /media/daten1
<saschi> sec
<saschi> spezialgerät uuid=UUID=59d6130c-5171-4a81-88ff-2dld5a903baf ist nicht vorhanden ???????
<saschi> über pcmanfm komm ich aber drauf nanu
<mgolisch> steht das da so?
<saschi> ja
<mgolisch> uuid=UUID=
<saschi> ne natürlich UUID war zu faul sorry bei linux spielt das ja ne rolle vergesse ich immer wieder
<mgolisch> nee in der fehlermeldung steht uuid=UUID die frage war ob das so in der fstab steht
<saschi> ich glaube ich habe den fehler
<saschi> UUID=59d6130c-5171-4a81-88ff-2dld5a903baf
<mgolisch> ja so sollte das dadrin stehen
<saschi> bei dem letzten block 2dld ist das l eine 1 aber bei dem kleinen monitor war das kaum zu erkennen
<saschi> jetzt iss se daaaaaaa
<mgolisch> wieso haste das nicht kopiert?
<saschi> 2 verschieden Rechner , aber beim starten wollte kodi eine art 
<saschi> reparatur durchführen
<saschi> wie chdsk bei windows
<saschi> soll ich die rennen lassen oder eher nicht
<saschi> da sind 1,5 t filme drauf
<mgolisch> nee ich meine die UUID hast du dir ja auf dem computer angeschaut, wieso haste die nicht einfach kopiert
<mgolisch> oder habe ich irgendwas falsch verstanden?
<mgolisch> also aus der ausgabe von blkid in die fstab
<mgolisch> naja egal
<saschi> ich bin linux anfänger weis nicht wie ich aus einem konsolenfenster was raus kopiert
<mgolisch> mit der maus? oder hast keine grafische oberfläche?
<saschi> strg c gibt es ja bei linux nicht
<mgolisch> naja egal den filesystem check wuerd ich in jedemfall mal machen
<saschi> kann der daten unbrauchbar machen 
<saschi> wie gesagt fast 600 filme
<mgolisch> normal nicht
<ring0> es gibt strg + c auch unter linux. in der konsole ist das allerdings mit abbruch belegt
<ring0> man könnte mit der maus markieren und mit mittelklick irgendwo einfügen. fertig
<saschi> ja das hatte ich gemerkt ich muss da noch viel lernen aber microsoft zwingt ein ja dazu
<mgolisch> wozu zwingen die dich?
<saschi> naja bin msg und wenn ich win10 anschaue könnt ich so was von abwürgen da wird man nur noch beschnitten
<saschi> und überwacht
<saschi> wenn das user wüssten was da mittlerweile alles abgeht gäbe es nur noch linux anwender
<saschi> wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine
<Kalimero> saschi: woher beziehst du diese info? würde es gern selbst mal nachlesen 
<mgolisch> echt?
<mgolisch> so schlimm ist windows 10 garnicht
<saschi> naja 30 jahre mach ich jetzt mit microsoft rum. eigentlich nix schlechtes vom prinzip 
<mgolisch> und du kannst ja weiterhin 8.1 verwenden
<saschi> um gottes willen 8.1
<mgolisch> wieso?
<mgolisch> ist super find ich
<Kalimero> an die kacheln muss man sich gewöhnen aber schon allein pperfonance bezogen ist 8.1 um meilen besser als win7
<saschi> ne win7 
<mgolisch> muss man ja nicht benutzen
<Kalimero> richtig
<saschi> aber nur für anwender die nur darann arbeiten also progis benutzen
<mgolisch> wieso?
<saschi> na performance macht der rechner nicht die software es sei der rechner ist total überlagert und 150 open tasks im hintergrund
<ring0> die classic shell macht zumindest die ganzen kacheln weg in win 8. dann ist es als endnutzer eigentlich nutzbar
<mgolisch> lol?
<mgolisch> das hat ja nen viel neueren kernel
<mgolisch> und einen cpu scheduler der viel besser mit mehren cores umgehen kann
<mgolisch> natuerlich macht die software was aus
<Kalimero> mgolisch: +1
<Kalimero> so mädels und jungs. ich bin mal arbeiten bis später und euch noch viel spaß. tschau 
<saschi> also man kann es sich schön reden nimmt man den neueren kernel mal genauer unter die lupe !!
<mgolisch> und mit den ganzen neuen shortcuts ist das alles echt super, win+q um programme zu starten
<mgolisch> man muss niemehr durch irgendwelche komischen startmenus klicken
<stevieh> könntet ihr das besprechen, wo es hingehört?
<mgolisch> saschi: ja?
<mgolisch> stevieh: ja
<stevieh> gut
<mgolisch> ich geh mal was einkaufen
<saschi> schau dir mal ein desktop an das schon 2-3 monate intensiv benutzt wurde bei win 8
<stevieh> saschi: hörst du nicht?
<saschi> da findest ja garnix mehr bei den cielen icons
<saschi> was höre ich nicht stevieh
<stevieh> dass das hier in #ubuntu-de nix zu suchen hat, das Thema
<saschi> bin doch schon fertig sorry
<saschi> hast ja recht :-))
<saschi> also trotzdem super danke an meine helfer mach mich auch mal vom acker schönes WE noch an alle
<rotthoris> Join/ #ubuntu-de
<pkzip> wieso wird in bash bei  a=1 ; b=2 ; echo $a_$b nicht 1_2 ausgegeben und wie muss ich es dahingehend ändern?
<Fuchs> echo "$a"_"$b"
<mgolisch> er denkt $a_ waer eine variable
<mgolisch> darum geht das nicht
<Fuchs> (und darum geht meins, danke fuer die Erklaerung, die ich vergessen habe) 
<pkzip> ahso, danke!
<musca> pkzip: im Allgemeinen ist ${name} hilfreich und bietet auch noch ein paar Nettigkeiten, siehe unter Parameter Expansion in der manpage von bash.
<pkzip> danke, les ich gerade
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-30
<Saschi6> guten morgen an alle
<Saschi6> kennt sich hier jemand etwas mit dem Skin AEON NOX aus
<Saschi6> keiner ???
<_moep_> a) stell konkrete fragen b) bring gedult mit - es ist Wochenende
<dadrc> Das klingt verdächtig nach Kodi
<Saschi6> im AEON Nox gab es noch unter XBMC wenn man im hauptfenster war mit der pfeiltaste links ein untermenü das sich öffnete kann sich jemand daran erinnern
<Saschi6> wie aktiviere ich das im kodi AEON NOX
<LupusE> hi
<Guest_741> alda was ist das für ne scheisse hier, ich hab ubuntu installiert und find keine möglichkeit ein shell-fenster aufzumachen
<Guest_741> das muss ja wohl das einfachste sein überhaupt
<Guest_741> ok das gnome-terminal muss man suchen
<Guest_741> und in diese startleiste da einfuegen
<Guest_741> ja wieso ist das nicht defaultmaessig drin?
<Guest_741> welcher verfickte spacko hat sich das ausgedacht
<Guest_741> bestimmt wieder so ein auf dau-freundlich gemacht von wegen so braucht eh kein shell
<mrkramps> ey, ball falch halten
<Guest_741> ja danke geht ja jetzt
<k1l> man kann auch einfach strg+alt+t drücken
<Guest_741> ja tatsache
<Guest_741> ich hab mal dieses ubuntu raufgemacht heute weil windows immer so aggressiv nach userlogin fuer cloud fragt und ich nicht will das da alles hingeht
<Guest_741> wenn ich jetzt diese doofe leiste da links ausbenden lasse, was kann ich tun damit sie mir wieder angezeigt wird
<k1l> mit der maus hinfahren?
<Guest_741> an den linken rand?=
<Guest_741> da passiert aber nichts dann
<Guest_741> achso ok man muss sie ueber den linken rand hinaus ziehen
<mrkramps> Guest_741, samma, deine optionen hast du vor der installation von ubuntu nicht wirklich ausgelotet oder?
<Guest_741> was fuer optionen
<mrkramps> Guest_741, bspw. eine andere desktopumgebung als unity zu verwenden?
<Guest_741> was gibts denn noch?
<mrkramps> Guest_741, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/desktop
<mrkramps> du hättest da diverse umgebungen zur auswahl, die eher einem klassischen desktop entsprechen
<Guest_741> ja sagmal welche besser ist
<mrkramps> Guest_741, das wiederum müsstest du für dich selber herausfinden
<Guest_741> aber dieses unity ist ja so wie apple oder
<mrkramps> aber Xfce oder MATE sind sicherlich kein flascher ansatzpunkt
<stevieh> und unity ist auch nicht wirklich schwer zu verstehen...
<Guest_741> ich will mal nen datenträger partitionieren
<stevieh> dann tippst du auf die windowstaste und tipps z.B "Festplatte" ein
<Guest_741> so naja nun läufts ja, kann ich ja mal ein backup mit acronis machen
<Guest_741> krass ey hab usb stick reingesteckt der mountet den sogar automatisch
<Guest_741> vor 10 jahren unter debian waere das noch undenkbar gewesen
<mrkramps> Guest_741, wie du selber schon feststellst: vor 10 jahren
<mrkramps> ist jetzt ja nicht so, als hätten die aufgehört zu entwickeln
<Guest_741> sogar das mausrad funktioniert
<mrkramps> also DAS funktionierte bei mir auch schon vor 10 jahren
<Guest_741> jetzt hab ich da so verschluesselte festplatte gemacht so weil ist ja ein notebook und wenn der mal geklaut wird und so, aber nun muss ich in acronis natürlich sektorenweises image machen anders geht wohl nicht 
<Guest_741> und sogar sound kommt aus den lautsprechern ich glaubs ja nicht
<laab76> hallo , ich habe mir gestern unter ubuntu 14.04 krita installiert wie hier angegeben https://krita.org/download/krita-desktop/
<laab76> leider war mitten unter dem installieren das internet weg , nach dem ich krita gelöscht und nochmal installiert habe bekomme ich nun die meldung http://www.pastebin.ca/3138389
<ppq> laab76, mach mal "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ppq> da fehlen abhängigkeiten
<ppq> laab76, wenn das keine pakete nachinstalliert, führ mal "kbuildsycoca4" aus und starte krita dann nochmal
<laab76> das zeigt es mir an http://www.pastebin.ca/3138393
<ppq> laab76, gerade noch was gefunden: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=110397
<ppq> anscheinend sind die abhängigkeiten beim paketieren nicht korrekt eingetragen worden
<ppq> probier einfach mal die anderen vorschläge aus dem thread durch
<laab76> der fehler kommt nur weil das blöde inet weg war , habs einen tag davor auf einem pc mit dem selben ubuntu installiert und das läuft 1a
<laab76> soll ich das kbuildsycoca4 zuerst ausführen ?
<ppq> ja
<laab76> das ist im paket kdelibs-bin enthalten , ich hab mir das erst nicht installiert weil ich dachte dass es mir dann einen haufen kde zeugs installiert
<mrkramps> ggfs. hilft hier auch ein:$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure krita
<ppq> das brauchst du offenbar
<mrkramps> bzw. zusätzlich zum manuellen auflösen der fehlenden abhängigkeiten
<laab76> da kam nur Trigger für libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.6) werden verarbeitet ...
<laab76> kann ich das nicht vollständig löschen ? habs erst im software center deinstalliert und dann den ordner gelöscht aber nach einer neu installation kommt der selbe fehler wieder
<mrkramps> laab76, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge krita*
<mrkramps> das sollte alle unannehmlichkeiten entfernen
<laab76> hab , und jetzt einfach neu installieren oder
<mrkramps> laab76, mach vorher nochmal ein sudo apt-get update
<laab76> wollt ich grad
<laab76> danke mrkramps das hat geholfen 
<mrkramps> sehr gut
<laab76> der befehl kommt gleich in mein terminal text file
<mrkramps> laab76, mit 'remove' werde nicht alle systemkonfigurationen eines pakets gelöscht, deswegen 'purge'
<mrkramps> benutzerkonfiguratinen bleiben davon prinzipiell unangetastet
<laab76> und wenn ich im software center lösche , mit einem klick , wird scheinbar nur remove ausgeführt
<mrkramps> richtig
<mrkramps> laab76, wenn du dir selber einen gefallen tun willst, dann ignoriere das software-center und installiere dir synpatic
<mrkramps> das ist ein vollwertiges, grafischen frontend für apt
<bekks> Oder benutz apt-get
<mrkramps> bekks, das käme dann danach ;)
<laab76> und das stört nicht wenn 2 paketverwaltungen installiert sind 
<bekks> Sind es nicht.
<mrkramps> laab76, es stört nur, wenn man zwei gleichzeitig verwenden möchte
<bekks> Stimmt nicht (mehr).
<mrkramps> oO
<laab76> ich installier das mal auf meinem pc , der hier ist nicht meiner 
<mrkramps> wann haben die das denn geändert
<bekks> Die Paketverwaltung ist dpkg, und apt-get, apt, synaptic, aptitude sind nur Frontends dafür.
<bekks> mrkramps: Die haben das nach den Problemen mit aptitude und multilib geändert.
<mrkramps> ist aber erst nach 14.04 in ubuntu, oder?
<mrkramps> weil hier meckert der immer noch
<bekks> Ist bestimmt schon... zwei Jahre her.
<laab76> danke nochmal , bin hier wieder weg und kann endlich nach hause 
<mrkramps> laab76, gerne!
<myros> huhu
<myros> Brauche ich einen antivirus auf meinem ubuntu-laptop?
<mrkramps> nein
<myros> warum?
<mrkramps> es sei denn du hast dafür "gründe"
<myros> was währen "gründe"?
<stevieh> aberglaube
<myros> hahaha
<mrkramps> gibt ja leute die stehen auf schlangeöl
<myros> was macht ubuntu sicherer?
<stevieh> also: wenn du es extrem sicher haben willst, könnte man über ein ids nachdenken, ist aber nicht einfach zu integrieren. antivirenprogramme gibt es quasi nicht und wenn dann für mailanhänge für win
<mrkramps> myros, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sicherheit
<stevieh> myros: vor allem die geringere verbreitung.
<myros>  Intrusion Detection System, ist das das oben gemeinte ids?
<stevieh> ja
<stevieh> auf nem desktop rechner würde ich mir das nicht antun
<myros> auf nem homeserver?
<stevieh> kann man sich überlegen, ich bin zu faul für
<_moep_> Irssi: Connecting to irc.nyo-node.net [2a01:xxx] port 6697 <- ich bekomm die fehlermeldung und kann nach nem neustart von irssi nicht auf den server connecten
<_moep_> vorher ging es
<_moep_> liest sich etwas wie das hier: https://github.com/irssi/irssi/issues/195
<stareye> wie kann ich ein upgrade machen dist-upgrade sagt nichts
<stareye> ich hab Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 64 bit glaub ich
<stareye> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS das ist sicher
<stareye> x86_64
<k1l_> stareye: "lsb_release -d" gibt was?
<stareye> k1l_: Description:Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l_> und nun willst du auf 14.10 und dann 15.04 aktualisieren?
<stareye> jo
<k1l_> dann guck erstmal ob in den systemeinstellungen auf upgrade zu nur zu LTS gestellt ist.
<k1l_> wenn ja müsstest du das auf "zu jeder" stellen
<stareye> k1l_: wo
<k1l_> systemeinstellungen, aktualisierung und software und dann im 2. oder 3. tab
<stareye> k1l_: ok
<stareye> dann dist-upgrade
<k1l_> stareye: nein. dann sudo do-release-upgrade im terminal oder halt die update-manager gui
<k1l_> das apt-get dist-upgrade wird nicht genutzt bei ubuntu um auf eine neue version zu aktualisieren
<stareye> k1l_: muss ich update-manager als sudo?
<k1l_> nee, nicht mit sudo
<k1l_> das programm müsste sich selbst root-rechte holen mit ner abfrage
<stareye> k1l_: ok dank dir
<stareye> k1l_: hat er nicht gemacht
<stareye> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l_> was hat er nicht gemacht?
<stareye> jetzt tut er was
<Hootch> Hi, kennt jemand ein shortcut / funktion für KDE um geöffnete Fenster in einer Übersicht darzustellen? (kleine ansichten im raster)
<jokrebel> ALT+TAB
<Longbottom> Hootch: Oder Maus in die rechte obere Ecke. Aber das läßt sich alles konfigurieren.
<Longbottom> Hootch: Sorry, das war die linke obere Ecke;-)
<Hootch> Longbottom: dort finde ich aber nur miniprogramme und hintergrundbild einrichten :)
<jokrebel> Hootch: alle Zeilen gelesen? Oder nur die mit "rechten Ecke"?
<Hootch> jokrebel: denke, da ist so eine kleine schaltfläche. meine virtuellen flächen hab ich schon. ich dachte es gibt auch eine übersichtsfunktion in kde
<Longbottom> Hootch: Also, wenn ich die Maus in die linke obere Ecke bewege (ohne zu klicken), dann erscheint bei mit eine Übersicht aller offenen Programme. Geht aber nur, wenn dort gerade kein Fenster ist.
<Hootch> Longbottom: ach aktive ecke! :) ja geht! danke
<ShiroNeko> hallo, ich hab ein kleines problem mit dem automatischen standby/hibernate. was muss ich machen um das unter xubuntu nutzen zu können?
<ShiroNeko> unter energieverwaltung hatte ich bereits gesagt er soll nach 15min in den standby gehen, aber bekomme nach 15min nur ein dbus.error.freedesktop
<pkzip> wenn ich mein iphone5 per usb anschließe, zeigt mkir fdisk -l kein neues device an. im gegensatz zum usb-stick. kann man das phone gar nicht mounten?
<ShiroNeko> GDBus Error.org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply
<stevieh> ShiroNeko: geht es denn, wenn du es per hand aktivierst?
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: ja, das geht problemlos
<stevieh> na, das ist doch schon mal was.
<ShiroNeko> ja, wäre halt schön wenn er das auch automatisch macht
<stevieh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1441460
<ShiroNeko> thx, stevieh, werds mal versuchen =)
<stevieh> na, da ist nix zu versuchen, wenn ich das recht verstehe.
<stevieh> ah doch, für 15.04 in #9 ist ein Tip
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: ja, habs auch gesehen
<ShiroNeko> die datei von der die rede ist existiert bei 14.04 nicht mal
<ShiroNeko> das ich xubuntu statt ubuntu verwende dürfte ja auch nicht das thema sein
<jokrebel> in 14.04 ist noch vieles erheblich anders als in 15.04
<ShiroNeko> hab aber lieber eine lts version statt ständig dist-upgrades zu fahren
<jokrebel> stevieh: Aber grad mal 2 Leute die dieser Bug betrifft?
<ShiroNeko> und irgendwie sollte es doch mit dem automatischen standby/hibernate doch klappen
<stevieh> jokrebel: naja, die quersumme aus "stört, ich nutze xubuntu, ich mache automatisches standby" ist halt nicht grösser ;-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Und Status: invalid klingt da jetzt auch nicht gerade hoffnungsvoll
<stevieh> aber gar nicht ;-)
<ShiroNeko> mal schauen was passiert wenn ich light-locker komplett abschalte
<zLouD> Moin
<zLouD> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich einer parallel Installation von PHP5.5.x und PHP5.3.x auf einem Ubuntu-Server
<zLouD> Der Twist ist allerdings dass ich das kompatibel mit dem PHP IonCube Loader machen muss (da die Software nicht vom Maintainer für PHP5.5 verfügbar gemacht wird)
 * bekks wartet auf die Frage.
<zLouD> Hat damit eventuell jemand Erfahrung und kann mir Unterstützung geben? Ich vermute die größten Probleme bei dem IonCube Teil
<bekks> Erfahrung womit? Unterstützung wobei?
<bekks> Wsa ist das akute Problem, Fehlermeldungen, etc.?
<zLouD> PHP 5.3 zusätzlich zu PHP5.5 zu installieren mit einem kompatiblen IonCube Loader
<zLouD> Nein, es gibt bisher kein aktues Problem... noch Fehlermeldungen. Ich informiere mich gerade dazu an unterschiedlichen Stellen
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-29
<moai> hi. unity startet fuer mich nicht richtig. nach dem login erscheint nur ein leerer desktop ohne panels. shortcuts wie zB ctrl+alt+t um ein terminal zu oeffnen funktionieren nicht. Ich denke der window manager ist nicht gestartet
<moai> ich habe als temporaeren fix versucht einen anderen desktop zu installieren (mate-desktop). Ich kann ihn aber beim loginprozess nicht auswaehlen. D.h. ich finde keine Liste o.ae. in der ich den desktop aendern koennte
<moai> Ich benutze noch ubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> Im Loginfenster sollte da schon irgendwo die Auswahlmöglichkeit sein. Welchen Displaymanager nutzt Du?
<moai> lightdm
<moai> jokrebel: muss ich vielleicht nach dem installieren von mate-desktop (o.ae.) lightdm noch irgedwie updaten?
<jokrebel> moai: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/03/restore-default-login-screen-ubuntu-14-04/
<Mannomann> Hallo bei mir in ubuntuserver 16.04.1 LTS funktioniert der Autostart von rc.local nicht. Was kann man da machen?
<deem> Mannomann: zeig mal deine rc.local. Am besten in einem pastebin service. zb pastebin.com
<sash_> deem: Bringt nix: https://askubuntu.com/questions/765120/after-upgrade-to-16-04-lts-rc-local-not-executing-command
<sash_> systemd und so
<deem> oha
<Mannomann> curl -k -u ubuntuserver:Passwort -T /home/andy/index.html https://user.lima-city.de/userr.lima-city.de/
<Mannomann> Ich habe Ubuntuserver gestartet, als Output: Failed to start /etc/rc.local compatibility, was kann man da machen?
<jokrebel> moai: bist weitergekommen?
<jokrebel> moai: Und wegen "Panel weg bei Unity" mal mit dem Gastaccount und/oder einem neuen User versuche. Oft ist das nur irgend ein Mist in den Userspezifischen Configurationsdateien
<Mannomann> Ich habe immer noch Probleme mit rc.local ich habe in Ubuntuserver 16.04 folgendes eingegeben >>> sudo systemctl start rc-local.service ,  sudo systemctl status rc-local.service
<Mannomann> Als Output bekam ich >>> Aug 29 12:31:55 ubuntuserver systemd[1]: rc-local.service: Unit entered failed state.  Aug 29 12:31:55 ubuntuserver systemd[1]: rc-local.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<markus__> mal einen lieben gruss in die ubuntu runde
<Mannomann> Was kann ich machen damit rc.local in ubuntuserver 16.04.1 funktioniert?
<buerohengst> Mannomann, was steht denn in deiner rc.local?
<Mannomann> <buerohengst> viele Zeilen code und Passwörter in lesbarer Form
<buerohengst> Mannomann, und in der letzten zeile?
<jokrebel> und das lässt sich nicht auch (moderner) mit systemd selbst lösen?
<Mannomann> exit 0 ist die vorletzte zeile, die letzte Zeile ist nur der returncode
<markus__> meine güte 140 leute...dann war meine entscheidung mint erstmal zu ersetzen genau die richtige..
<buerohengst> Mannomann, und shebang in der ersten zeile stimmt auch?
<Mannomann> <jokrebel> Modern hin oder her, aber da müsste ich mich einarbeiten, rc.local ist alt und bewährt.
<Mannomann> <buerohengst> mein shebang >>> #!/bin/sh -e
<buerohengst> Mannomann, und was genau verstehst du unter returncode in der letzten zeile?
<deem> Mannomann: sash_ hat doch vorgin einen link geschickt. https://askubuntu.com/questions/765120/after-upgrade-to-16-04-lts-rc-local-not-executing-command
<Mannomann> <buerohengst> eine leerzeile
<buerohengst> Mannomann, dann stimmt etwas mit deinem code zwischen der ersten und der letzten zeile nicht
<jokrebel> markus__: sehr weise
<Mannomann> <buerohengst> ok.
<deem> hätte er sich mal den link angeschaut, hätte er eine mögliche lösung gefunden.... :/
<buerohengst> deem, die rc.local wird doch bei ihm mit systemd ausgeführt
<buerohengst> failed nur mit einem fehler
<buerohengst> s.o.
<deem> stimmt
<yogg> hi
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit
<yogg> ist es möglich ein *.gz file zu mounten so das ich den inhalt sehe, bzw. direkt darauf zugreifen kann (brauche nur read only)?
<buerohengst> ?!
<buerohengst> yogg, den inhalt eines archivs kannste dir auch so ausgeben lassen
<buerohengst> andernfalls erkläre deinen anwendungsfall
<deem> yogg: wenn du ne desktopumgebung hast, kannst du den file-roller nutzen. der öffnet dein archiv und entpackt es dann temporär um auf den inhalt zuzugreifen
<yogg> ja ich bräuchte aber auch lesenden Zugriff auf den Inhalt. Im gz liegt ein image das ich dann als loopback mounten kann, ich will aber das image nicht extrahieren.
<yogg> ich habe aber glaube ich was gefunden das funktionieren könnte
<yogg> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1207096.html
<Mannomann>  Hallo, ich habe Ubuntuserver 16.04.1 . Ich habe 8 x-belibige.html Dateien. Ich möchte das pro Tag eine x-beliebige.html Datei per Code:   curl  auf meinen Webspace bei Limacity upgeloadet wird. Wie kann man das machen?
<Mannomann> Das Problem ist nicht curl, sondern die 8 dateien rotieren zu lassen
<Mannomann> Wie kann man 8 html Dateien rotieren lassen?
<buerohengst> Mannomann, leg in dem verzeichnis einfach eine konfigurationsdatei an, die das cacht
<buerohengst> irgendwas in richtung textdatei mit namen "state"
<Mannomann> <buerohengst> Was cacht? Wie cacht?
<buerohengst> Mannomann, den aktuellen status
<buerohengst> also welche datei gerade hochgeladen ist
<buerohengst> oder welche datei als nächstes hochgeladen werden soll
<buerohengst> upload machste dann über ein bash script mit test auf status
<Mannomann> Nein <buerohengst> Die Dateien sollen auf der SSD rotieren und umbenannt werden.
<deem> hä?
<deem> wo kommen die html dateien denn her?
<Mannomann> <deem> Vom Webeditor
<sash_> Du kannst die <> weglassen
<deem> und erstellt jeden tag eine neue bzw 8 neue html dateien?
<deem> +der
<Mannomann> deem die Dateien sind auf der SSD gespeichert
<Mannomann> Jeden tag soll eine andere .html datei per curl auf Lima... geuploaded werden.
<deem> das sind 8 dateien, die sich nicht verändern? du willst von diesen 8 statischen dateien jeden tag eine andere hochladen?
<Mannomann> deem ja
<deem> dann willst du genau das, was buerohengst sagte
<Mannomann> deem ich verstehe das cahchen nicht ich brauche Syntax
<deem> je nachdem in welcher sprache du das schreiben möchtest übersteigt das den support für ubuntu. du solltest im sprachen kanal deiner wahl nach support dafür fragen
<deem> oder du googlest ein bisschen. das ist wirklich nicht schwer so etwas selbst zu schreiben
<Mannomann> ciao
<deem> m(
<buerohengst> wichser
<buerohengst> sry!
<koegs> buerohengst: so nicht
<deem> buerohengst: dir ist bewusst, dass das hier geloggt wird?
<buerohengst> ja
<koegs> nächstes mal auf die wortwahl achten
<buerohengst> mach ich
<aparcar> hallo
<aparcar> gibt es neuigkeiten zu skylake und dem energieverbrauch bei laptops?
<ghostcube> aparcar: ja
<ghostcube> news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-announces-linux-kernel-4-8-rc4-with-skylake-power-management-fix-507693.shtml
<k1l> für ubuntu heisst das, dass mit 16.10 es besser wird. oder wenn der 16.10er kernel und xorg in das enablement stack kommt mit 16.04.2
<phablet> gastd
<nubcake> wie bringe ich mein system mittels shell dazu, die uhrzeit übers internet zu aktualisieren auf europe-berlin?
<phablet> gast- warum verwech
<phablet> warum wird y mit z verwechselt
<nubcake> englisches tastatur layout vermutlich
<phablet> meine seriennummer gibt es nicht
<phablet> ja ichhabe auf deutsch eingestellt
<phablet> habe bei bqsuportnachgefragt
<phablet> dieha enmir zurückgeschrieben,dasich über die konsole eine änderung machen kan
<phablet> kein befehle wurdeerkant
<phablet> sie schreiben das sei ein softwareeror
<k1l> phablet: stell das tastatur layout halt um.
<phablet> wie 
<phablet> ich habe ein Aquaris M10 FHD
<phablet> wo sollich dasumstellen
<k1l> ja guck mal in den einstellungen
<phablet> bdisystemeinstellungen finde ichnichts
<phablet> ich kann mir nichts anderesvorstellen als dieses Ubuntu und nun habe ich ürobleme damit
<phablet> ich habe das gerät schon zwei mal zurückgesetzt
<phablet> und immer das selbe Problem mit der Bluetooth tastatur
<phablet> . . 
<phablet> hallo
<mikemator> phablet: google sagt zum beispiel das, wenn man 'ubuntu change keyboard layout terminal' eintippt...: http://www.tecchannel.de/a/ubuntu-deutsche-tastaturbelegung-fuer-die-konsole-festlegen,2040296
<phablet> versuche ich gleich
<mikemator> suchmaschine++
<k1l> phablet: bist du auf dem letzten ota update?
<phablet> ich bin absoluter dilletant
<phablet> bin heute as erste mal in die konsole
<phablet> da steht expertenaustausch.com ubuntu/falsche /tastatur
<k1l> k1l> phablet: bist du auf dem letzten ota update?
<phablet> ist in der konsole die kodierung f[r deutsche tastatur   ISO 8859 15
<k1l> nein, linux nutzt kein iso. utf-8. aber du hast ein layout problem, kein encoding problem
<k1l> ich finde da einen bug für die xmir tastatur, aber du kannst ja nicht mal sagen ob du auf dem letzten ota update bist
<phablet> es yeigt dieses iso an 
<phablet> wie stelle ich um
<phablet> auf dem lezten ota__?
<phablet> ich bin eben ein dilletant
<k1l> ubuntu liefert alle paar wochen updates für das OS. OTA=over the air. den bug, den ich finde, der ist mit dem letzten ota update gefixt worden.deswegen guck mal in den systemeinstellungen welche ubuntu version du nutzt und ob das die letzte ist oder ob es da noch updates zum einspielen gibt
<phablet> ok
<RedNifre> Mir ist das mit den Pipes, > und < nicht so ganz klar. Ich möchte den Inhalt einer Datei durch ein Programm jagen und was da heraus kommt in eine andere Datei schreiben. `jq <datei1.txt > datei2.txt` funktioniert aber nicht. Wie schreibt man das richtig?
<phablet> ubuntu 15.04 ota12
<k1l> ok, ota 12 ist wohl das letzte
<phablet> ok
<k1l> drück mal super+leertaste zum layout umstellen
<phablet> himmel wo ist das
<k1l> die super taste ist die mit dem windows logo drauf. oder cmd genannt, mit dem apfel logo drauf.
<phablet>   
<phablet> ok
<phablet> da geht ein  schwarzes fenster auf  ////    Keboard Shortcuts  ////  auf 
<nagetier> RedNifre: 'jq <datei1.txt' würde etwas auswerfen?
<nagetier> RedNifre: > würde nach datei2.txt umleiten.. ich vermute dein < ist unnötig
<nubcake> wie kann ich per shell die uhrzeit und das datum auf heute, bzw. "jetzt" stellen?
<k1l> nubcake: du meinst die zeitzone?
<k1l> was gibt denn date aus?
<nubcake> k1l, die zeitzone, sowie die uhrzeit
<nubcake> Do 15. Jan 02:41:38 CET 2004
<nubcake> eher uncool würde ich sagen
<k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<k1l> uh. das klingt aber eher nach leerer bios batterie
<nubcake> jop, ist gewechselt
<nubcake> genau das selbe resultat nach dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<k1l> sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com
<k1l> oder besser direkt hwclock nutzen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/#Hardware-Uhr
<nubcake> ok, werd ich mir mal angucken, danke für die hilfe :)
<jokrebel> Na die Hardwareuhr kann man im BIOS stellen
<Rolfi> Guten Abend! Habe16.04 neu installiert. Nun werden in der Dash-Suche nur noch Dateien in Dropbox gefunden, die vorher mal benutzt wurden. Wie findet man alle Dateien?
<xubuntu128> installiere eben xubuntu 12.04LTS(i386) weil ich keine neuere CD hab [Anderer PC kaputt]
<xubuntu128> gibt es bekannte probleme beim online upgraden auf 16.04 LTS?
<jokrebel> mit sicherheit
<nagetier> xubuntu128: wenn du frisch installiert hast, dürfte das problemlos ablaufen.. ich würde es auf der Konsole machen
<jokrebel> tu Dir nen Gefallen und besorg Dir gleich eine 16.04.1 ... oder wenigstens ein aktuelle 14.04
<nagetier> ups, ok.. 12.04
<jokrebel> nagetier: Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang. Ich wär da nicht so zuversichtlich
<nagetier> ne, das wären mir auch zu viele Zwischenschritte
<nagetier> xubuntu128: kein USB-Stick zur Verfügung*
<jokrebel> oder ne DVD? Mit der "alten" Live online gehn und das "aktuelle" runterladen und brennen (auf Stick packen)
<xubuntu128> passenden stick habe ich nicht. Aber CD muss ich auch erst runter laden. Gibt es denn probleme, oder dauert es nur lange?
<xubuntu128> Mein DSL hat nur <bis zu 2Mbit>...
<nagetier> xubuntu128: Es dauert sicherlich länger als die 16.04.1 zu laden und wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht einer Neuinstallation entsprechen
<nagetier> Will ich mal behaupten, ich selber würde solch ein System nicht einsetzen wollen
<xubuntu128> mal sehen was ich mache. Aktuell ist er grad fertig mit dem installieren.
<nagetier> aber theoretisch soll es möglich sein
<xubuntu128> d.h. ... ich muss jetzt erst mal neu starten. Danke.
<xubuntu128> Thnx & Bis später. evtl. +++
<StuckInActive> N'abend! Wie ist denn der Zusammenhang zwischen virbr0 und virbr0-nic? Brauche ich beide für VMs? Brauche ich pro VM eine -nic?
<a_key> Eine Frage: Wenn ich Linux starte taucht im Bootscreen folgende Meldung auf: ACPI Probe failed - weiß wer was dies bedeutet?
<k1l> frag die mint jungs ;p
<a_key> -.-' 2 von 3 Rechner sind Ubuntu. Etwas Gnade 
<strohi> die gehen aber auch? :P
<k1l> a_key: du bist hier zu oft mit mint problemen aufgelaufen. das nervt halt.
<a_key> k1l - Okay, verstehe. Dann werde ich nicht wieder vorbei schauen. 
<a_key> Danke dennoch und nichts für ungut. 
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-30
<jokrebel> Hi
<jokrebel> Wenn ich eine "Event Invitation" in Thunderbird erhalte finde ich nichts, wo ich auswählen kann, in welchem meiner Kalender das dann landet. Es wird _nicht_ im persönlichen Hauptkalender eingetragen, sondern in einem Unterkalender, welche auch noch andere einsehnen können. Das ist unschön bei Terminen welche nur mich betreffen.
<stevieh> ich glaub es ist immer der letzte aktive Kalender gewesen
<jokrebel> hm - jetzt hab ich mal die Kalender entfernt und alle neu in den Thunderbird-Calendar angelegt. Jetzt bietet er mir kein "acept" mehr an sondern sagt "no writable calendars are configure for invitations please ckeck the calendar properties. Der Haken bei "read only" ist aber nicht gesetzt. Hab es sogar extra nochmal gesetzt und wieder raus genommen und Thunderbird auch neu gestartet.
<markus__> gruss in die runde
<WadeWatts> hoihoi
<RedNifre_> nagetier naja, "jq 'bla bla'" wandelt den text 'bla bla' um, "jq <datei1.txt" liest den Inhalt aus der Datei und wandelt ihn um. Es kommt dann auch das richtige heraus, nur "jq <datei1.txt > datei2.txt" geht irgendwie nicht.
<RedNifre_> ich möchte ja nur den Inhalt einer Datei durch ein bestimmtes Programm leiten und das Ergebnis dann in eine andere Datei abspeichern.
<StuckInActive> ich würde gern VMs an ein virtuelles LAN (kein VLAN) anbinden und dieses routen. Host-seitig  würde ich gern eine FW installieren. Brauche ich bridge und tap oder nur eines von beiden? Wohin kommt die Firewall?
<koegs> RedNifre: genau das tut es aber hier
<koegs> gibt dein Programm evtl. die Ausgabe nicht auf stdout sonder stderr aus?
<musca> StuckInActive: Wie sieht dein Sicherheitskonzept aus, wenn Du nicht sicher bist, ob und wo eine Firewall hinkommt?
<StuckInActive> musca: Nun, nach meiner Beobachtung wandert die IP von dem Interface auf die Bridge. Ergo macht es wohl keinen Sinn iptables auf das Interface ohne IP loszulassen
<RedNifre> koegs naja, wenn ich nur "jq <datei1.txt" mache bekomme ich nur die Ausgabe die ich haben moechte. Wenn ich hingegen "jq <datei1.txt > datei2.txt" mache bekomme ich stattdessen einen jq-Hilfetext der mir erklaert wie ich es richtig benutzen soll. Scheint so als wuerde jq das ">" als Parameter verstehen.
<koegs> RedNifre: wieso überhaupt umleiten? jq kann dateien öffnen O.o
<RedNifre> koegs ja, so habe ich das am Ende auch geloest "jq . datei1.txt > datei2.txt". Ich verstehe nur nicht warum die andere Variante nicht funktioniert hat.
<StuckInActive> musca: Ja, was ist denn nun?
<koegs> RedNifre: vielleicht weil jq zwingend eine datei erwartet? keine ahnung
<koegs> kannst ja mal mit "cat" testen, geht wunderbar so
<RedNifre> Jepp, mit cat geht es problemlos.
<RedNifre> jq erwartet aber nicht zwingend eine Datei, es geht auch mit "jq '[1,3]'" und "jq <datei.txt" geht ja auch.
<deem> StuckInActive: die firewall kommt entweder vor den host oder auf den host. ne ip auf deinem bridge interface brauchst du aber so oder so
<StuckInActive> deem: das ist nicht meine erste Firewall. Allerdings ist für mich der Paketfluß nicht erkennbar. tap0 taucht in der routing table nicht auf, br0 aber schon, wegen der IP. Brauche ich dann tap0 überhaupt? Wie sieht der Paketfluß bei mehr als einer VM an der Bridge aus?
<deem> StuckInActive: tap devices brauchst du ja nur, wenn du etwas tunneln willst. beim bridging ist das ja zur vm hin ein forward des hosts. deine letzte frage versteh ich nicht
<StuckInActive> deem: bei libvirtd werden generell virbr0 (bridge) und virbr0-nic (tap) generiert.
<deem> uuuuh. von kvm hab ich keine ahnung
<deem> aber prinzipiell sollte das prinzip für iptables das gleiche sein
<markus__> servus
<jokrebel> markus__: Hallo wieder mal. Einfach Deine Frage stellen.
<markus__> ist das hier ein lesesaal ? 139 leute und keiner schreibt ein wort
<scmi> ey, hier bitte nur Themen relevantes XD
<RedNifre> markus__ Bitte warten, alle Chatter befinden sich gerade in einem Gespräch. Der nächste freie Chatter ist für dich reserviert.
<RedNifre> Kann man Ubuntu eigentlich brauchbar auf touchscreens benutzen? Zum Beispiel so dass man im Browser scrollen kann indem man direkt den Inhalt nach oben/unten verschiebt statt den scrollbalken am Rand zu benutzen?
<jokrebel> Gibt es da nicht ein spezielles Ubuntu-Touch?
<k1l_> ubuntu-touch ist das ubuntu für tablets und smartphones. das ist noch was anderes als das normale desktop ubuntu.
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Touch/
<k1l_> aber mit touch support sollte das eigentlich auch beim desktop klappen, wenn das programm dafür kompatibel ist
<k1l_> jokrebel: das kannst du so bisher nicht wirklich auf einem desktop installieren.
<jokrebel> ach so - naja, hab hier halt auch nichts mit Touchscreen wo ich da erfahrungen sammeln könnte
<RedNifre> Ich habe bisher Ubuntu auf meinem Touch ThinkPad nur in einer VirtualBox benutzt, vielleicht merkt es da nicht dass es da einen TouchScreen gibt?
<RedNifre> Wenn ich Ubuntu nativ installiere, werden dann manche Anwendungen (zum Beispiel Firefox) merken, dass ich einen Touchscreen benutze und entsprechend anders bedienbar sein?
<k1l_> ja, in der vm wird das natürlich nicht nativ am touchscreen arbeiten
<k1l_> teste es doch mal mit einem live usb aus
<RedNifre> Ah, gute Idee!
<RedNifre> Werde ich heute Abend mal machen.
<DeannaT2> hallo ihr lieben, nach upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.04 und kernelpanik bin ich diese nun losgeworden. nun fehlt mir noch der loginbildschirm mit auswahl xubuntu oder unity. xubuntu-desktop ist in synaptic installiert. soll ich den nun mal erneut installieren, oder vorher vollständig löschen und dann erneut installieren?
<k1l_> guck mal, dass lightdm auch installiert ist. wie startest du gerade den desktop?
<jokrebel> DeannaT2: Hast Du denn als erstes mal geprüft, ob der Release-Upgrade auch komplett abgearbeitet wurde?
<DeannaT2> mit xstart, lightdm ist grün und hiermit installiert
<DeannaT2> jokrebel, wie mach ich das?
<DeannaT2> hab ich nicht geprüft
<k1l_> was passiert, wenn du lightdm startest? startx is eher sehr veraltet auf ubuntu. das zerschiesst meistens die dateiberechtigungnen
<DeannaT2> oh
 * DeannaT2 hat nach wie vor keine ahnung *sfz*
<k1l_> sudo service lightdm restart
<till__> Hi, Ich habe einen Ubuntu 16 Server mit apache 2 am laufen. Wenn ich jedoch irgendwas über port 433 runterladen will. z.B mit sudo curl bekomme ich Failed to connect to ... port 443: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt. Weiß wer woran das liegt?
<till__> ich bin über ssh als root eingeloggt
<jokrebel> warum sudo wenn Du schon root bist? Und warum und wie genau bist Du root geworden?
<jokrebel> till__: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user-de/2001/12/jpgoEhPQs3PKC.jpg
<till__> sudo -s
<koegs> till__: warum das ganze mit sudo?`
<koegs> und ich sag mal so, sudo hat da eigentlich gar nix mit zu tun, check halt ob dein Apache auf dem Port läuft und notfalls das apache log
<DeannaT2> re, es passiert eine endlosschleife. es kommt der anmeldebildschirm mit auswahl und egal was ich auswähle, es kommt wieder der anmeldebildschirm. dann probierte ich noch startxfce4 wenn startx nicht gut ist, da kommt dann sever terminated with error (1)
<DeannaT2> @ k1l_
<jokrebel> "startx is eher sehr veraltet auf ubuntu. das zerschiesst meistens die dateiberechtigungnen"
<DeannaT2> ja, aber es ist im moment das einzige wie ich zur graphischen oberfläche komme, was anderes weiss ich halt nicht
<jokrebel> DeannaT2: Versuch Dich mal in den Gastaccount oder einen neu agelegen User einzuloggen
<jokrebel> ...hilft halt nur genau gar nichts, wenn man sich dann dadurch weitere Folgefehler ins System zieht.
<DeannaT2> ok, du meinst das ist schon ein folgefehler?
<jokrebel> nicht zwingend aber auch nicht auszuschließen
<DeannaT2> was mach ich falls gastlogin nicht geht und auch die endlosschleife kommt? herunterfahren und dann nach login da hab ich ja erstmal nur nix, was soll ich anstatt startx eingeben?
<koegs> oder einfach mal an der richtigen stelle gucken... https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/xsession-errors/
<DeannaT2> ok
<nacktnasenwombat> Hallo. Mein Englischlehrer hat uns einen Lektüreschlüssel zu Macbeth (97 Seiten) als PDF geschickt. Von den 97 Seiten sind mindestens die Hälfte unnötige Seiten, auf denen nichts koder nur Irrelevantes steht. Wie entferne ich die aus dem PDF? Geht das mit dem Programm Okular?
<nacktnasenwombat> *oder
<k1l_> DeannaT2:  mach mal ein "ls -al" in deinem user home und guck ob die .xauthority dem user root:root gehört. das ist ein übliches problem beim nutzen von startx und co anstatt vom dem +dm
<k1l_> nacktnasenwombat: einfach die seiten, die du haben willst, wiederum in ein pdf ausdrucken?
<nacktnasenwombat> Und wie? Sorry, ich habe echt keine Ahnung von PDFs.
<k1l_> ubuntu hat als standard einen pdf drucker installiert. da gibst du dann halt an welche seiten du gedruckt haben willst im druck dialog
<DeannaT2> k1l_,  hier ist nun mal was in .xsession-errors steht
<DeannaT2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23112065/
<nacktnasenwombat> Okay, danke. Ich habe es jetzt. :)
<k1l_> DeannaT2: mach mal ein terminal auf (ctrl+alt+t) und dann mach "ls -al" und guck was alles root:root gehört
<DeannaT2> ok
<DeannaT2> k1l_, .Xauthority hat -rw-------  
<k1l_> DeannaT2: geht um den besitzer
<k1l_> (und gruppe)
<k1l_> also ob es root ist oder dein nutzer
<DeannaT2> wo steht das, mom *rumsuch*
<k1l_> hinterm: -rw---------- zahl user user
 * DaVu sich mal einmischt und ein: ls -al in den Raum wirft ;)
<DeannaT2> 1 ich ich
<jokrebel> DeannaT2: Hast Du es denn inzwischen mit einem anderen Beutzer versucht?
<DeannaT2> na jokrebel ich bin grad im terminal mit k1l_  dran
<jokrebel> DaVu: Das hatten wir grad ;-)
<k1l_> DeannaT2: und bei anderen sachen? so wie .dbus folder?
<DaVu> Damm is ja gut ;)
<DaVu> *dann
<DeannaT2> .bus hat 3 root root
<DeannaT2> .dbus folder hab ich nicht
<k1l_> sudo chown -R  user:user .dbus   (hier musst du "user" jeweils durch deinen exakten username ersetzen, wie er auch bei den anderen steht)
<DeannaT2> ok
<k1l_> DeannaT2: und das gleiche dann auch mal für .bus ordner
<k1l_> wenn das die einzigen sachen waren, die root gehörten, dann nochmal den lightdm starten und einloggen versuchen. wenn das wieder nur den login-loop gibt dann bitte mal einen anderen account oder guest account versuchen im lightdm
<DeannaT2> k1l_, .bus war nur ein tippfehler anstatt .dbus, und .dbus gehört nun mir und nicht mehr root
<DeannaT2> ok k1l_  dann schau ich noch ob sonst nochwas root gehört und probiere dann mal einloggen
<DeannaT2> es gehört sonst nur noch eine uralt-altlast (automatix) root, das werd ich nicht los, das kommt noch von gutsy oder so
<DeannaT2> ich sag mal ciao und vielen dank fürs erste, ich probier noch ob einloggen geht und muss dann in die küche *wink bis später*
<k1l_> ok, hf :)
<Guest71191> Hallo, was ist den ein sehr sehr sicherers Linux Container System (sicherer als Docker) (Soll als Sandbox laufen und User-Input ausführen)?
<k1l_> snap?
<Frickelpit> systemd-nspawn, lxd,…
<k1l_> oder lxd
<jokrebel> leider alle zu langsam ;-)
<traw> OS: Ubuntu 14.04. Ich hab also nen neuen Scanner (Brother 2100e) hab ich auch mit den Brothertreiber für linux zum laufen bekommen. Mein problem ist, dass ich nur mit root den scanner nutzen kann. Verständlicherweise suche ich da abhilfe.
<nagetier> traw: bist du in der Gruppe 'scanner'?
<traw> ja
<jokrebel> mit dem Versuch "als root" hast Du vielleicht mehr kapput gemacht als repariert. Ist Dein user denn in der Scanner und Saned -Gruppe
<traw> hab mit id noch mal nachgeschaut aber das passt
<jokrebel> traw: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/ hilft vielleicht auch weiter
<traw> jokrebel ich bin auch jetzt auch in saned (nützt nix), der link ist für meinen fall leider veraltet (drucker zu neu). musste diesen treiber installieren http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=ads2100e_eu_as_cn. 
<traw> ohne root: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23112578/ . mit root http://paste.ubuntu.com/23112599/
<jokrebel> Da hast Du das .deb installiert?
<nagetier> traw: und saned ist in scanner, vermute ich?
<jokrebel> wobei ja mein HP sogar übers Netzwerk scannen kann obwohl der User weder in "scanner" noch in "saned" ist. Ich weiß schon warum ich meine HPs mag </OT>
<traw> was meinst du nagetier mit "saned in scanner". jokrebel ja hab ich installiert. Du hast allerdings erstmal das problem einen scanner ins netzwerk zu bauen. Wenn du da nur usb hast wie bei meinem samsung drucker wirds schwer (läuft aber jetzt über freetz)
<nagetier> traw: meine Ausgabe : scanner:x:121:saned
<jokrebel> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/16/0830/h_1472576188_8935439_44644d8799.jpeg hier gäb es auch noch einen setzbaren Haken für das scannen (aber mein HP braucht wohl auch den nicht ;-)
<traw> naja hab es gelöst aber hacky. hab 666 auf den scanner bus gemacht und jetzt hat der user zugriffsrechte. Mir gefällt die lösung aber nicht, da der bus sich mit anstecken/abstecken ändern könnte http://askubuntu.com/questions/389636/invalid-argument-brother-scanner-not-working-after-upgrade-brscan2-driver
<traw> und dann jedesmal so ne handarbeit
<traw> hat da jemand ne idee für ne dauerhaftere lösung. Könnte ich zB den scanner auf den bestimmten usb bus "festbinden"
<mrkramps> traw, vermutlich könnte man das problem mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev/ adressieren
<traw> ich denke das hilft weiter. Ich schau mir udev regeln ein ander mal an. danke fürs helfen mrkramps jokrebel nagetier
<kante> nabend, kennt sich jemand mit photorec aus?
<k1l> depends
<kante> ich habe das programm laufen lassen und einige gelöschte dateien gesichert. die meisten allerdings mit ecryptfs-dateiendung (verschlüsseltes verzeichnis). wie kann ich diese geretteten dateien entschlüsseln?
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-31
<deem> ich habe hier ein ganz seltsames problem. mein displaymanager (gnome-shell) reagiert nicht mehr richtig. wenn ich ein fenster wechsele, sehe ich in xinput, das meine maus genau einmal klickt, wenn ich drücke und danach nie wieder. erst, wenn ich ein fenster wechsele kann ich wieder einmal klicken
<dadrc> deem: hast du das mal mit einem anderen nutzer probiert?
<dadrc> wenn nicht, mach mal bitte
<deem> kann ich mal tun
<deem> sekunde
<deem> dadrc: selbes verhalten. ich kann genau ein einziges mal klicken, bis ich das fenster wechsele
<dadrc> deem: also kein konfigurationsbug
<deem> oder der bug sitzt in einer systemkonfiguration
<deem> aber zumindest nicht mein user
<dadrc> Ja, oder das
<dadrc> Versionen?
<deem> aber das is schon seltsam... die tage hatte ich das schonmal, aber da hat ein neustart geholfen
<deem> ubuntu 16.04
<deem> gnome-shell 3.18
<dadrc> 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.1?
<deem> jupp
<dadrc> humhum
<deem> vielleicht liegt es an dem nvidia treiber? ich les hier gerade, das fedore mit xorg 1.18 so ein problem hat
<dadrc> deem: passt das hier?
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1181666
<deem> aber ubuntu nutzt noch 1.7
<deem> dadrc: ich würde deinen link ja echt gerne öffnen, aber... :/
<dadrc> ^^"
<dadrc> deem: Alt-F2, r, Enter soll helfen, ohne die Session zu killen
<deem> leider nicht
<deem> ich deinstalliere mal die nvidia pakete und schaue mal, ob das was hilft
<dadrc> Laut dem Bug passiert das auch mit AMD/ATI und so
<dadrc> Aber ja, probier es mal
<deem> oh lord... das wars tatsächlich
<deem> funktioniert wieder problemlos
<dadrc> Das ist doch aber … bleh?
<deem> das war auch die einzige änderung seit dem letzten neustart :)
<deem> mal nen bug für das nvidia paket schreiben
<dadrc> jo, das ist ja echt ein ekliger bug
<ShiroNeko> Hi, hab mal ne kurze frage zur mysql config unter ubuntu16.04. Habe in der /etc/mysql/conf.d/mysql.cnf unter [mysqld] max_allowed_packet und innodb_log_file_size jeweis 512M gesetzt.
<ShiroNeko> ein show variables like 'innodb_log_file_size'/'max_allowed_packet' zeigt aber immer nur 50331648 was ca. 50MB sind an
<ShiroNeko> woran könnte das liegen?
<dadrc> reload/restart gemacht?
<dadrc> geguckt, ob die Werte eventuell irgendwo später noch mal überschrieben werden?
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: ja, restart ist gemacht
<ShiroNeko> er will die werte auch mit einem set max_allowed_packet=512M; nicht übernehmen. da meckert er das wäre eine Read Only variable
<ShiroNeko> das gleiche für set global
<dadrc> hm, ok
<ShiroNeko> das in der my.cnf nur ein !includedir steht, ist denke ich normal. oder?
<dadrc> kann ich nicht sagen, weiß ich nicht
<ShiroNeko> das er die variablen read only setzt ist irgendwie extrem nervig
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: du hast also auch keine idee?
<dadrc> Ne, sorry, so spontan nicht
<ShiroNeko> nich gut ... 
<_thelion_> Ich hab ein Problem mit KMail: wenn ich eine Datei an ein Mail anhängen will, läst sich der Dateibrowser öffnen - aber dann friert das Programm ein und reagiert nicht mehr. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw Lösungsansätze? (Kubuntu 16.04)
<jokrebel> wie groß ist denn der Anhang? Und wie lange hast Du gewartet ob es wieder "auftaut"?
<_thelion_> jobkrebel: eine kleine Worddatei (5 KB; für das Warten muss zugeben, dass ich wenig Geduld hatte: nach zwei Minuten habe ich KMail geschlossen. das Mail war nicht lang... 
<jokrebel> Hm - für so eine kleine Datei sollte das nicht für Minuten einfrieren. Passiert das mit anderen Dateien ähnlicher Größe auch?
<_thelion_> Ich hab jetzt das Mail über das Webinterface von GMail verschickt (im Firefox), dort gab es mit dem Dateibrowser keine Probleme. 
<jokrebel> Wobei ich zugeben muss, mit KMail schon länger nichts mehr zu tun gehabt zu haben.
<_thelion_> Weiß ich nicht, da ich in letzter Zeit kaum Mails mit Anhang verschickt habe...
<_thelion_> jokrebel: Ich hab eine Lösung gefunden. Ich hab KMail geöffnet, mein Mail geschrieben. Dann Dolphin geöffnet und die Datei mit Drag an Drop in das Mail (Textkörper) gezogen. So klappt's.
<jokrebel> _thelion_: Prima und interessant. Kannst das Problem und den Workaround ja ins Wiki einpflegen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KMail/
<_thelion_> jokrebel: Gerne, mache ich.
<jokrebel> Danke im Namen der Gemeinschaft
<_thelion_> jokrebel: Bitte gerne - Bitte sag mir: wie füge ich das Problem ins Wiki ein? Soll ich am Ende des Artikels einen Abschnitt mit "Problemen" eröffnen?
<Frickelpit> _thelion_: eher unwahrscheinlich, frag am besten im Forum unter "Rund ums Wiki" nach oder in #ubuntuusers, wenn Wikileute anwesend sind (mrkramps z.B.)
<_thelion_> Oder zuerst in der Diskussion zum Artikel? - Aha, gut, werde dort vorbeischauen. 
<Frickelpit> Es scheint zumindest kein Problem von Plasma/KMail zu sein, hier funktioniert es.
<nagetier> ich hoffe ja ganz stark das Problem löst sich in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft
<nagetier> mal abgesehen von dem Armutzeugnis solch ein System zu veröffentlichen
<marau73> hallo leute, hat jemand lubuntu als vm in virtualbox laufen ?
<k1l> sicherlich
<WadeWatts> jup
<marau73> ich bekomme die gasterweitung nicht richtig installiert, er meldet mir beim kernelbau fail
<nagetier> marau73: wie gehst du dabei denn vor?
<k1l> marau73: stell sicher, dass die kernel header auch installiert sind im gast os
<jokrebel> und der Host auch in den aktuellen Kernel gebootet ist
<k1l> nee. host hat damit nichts zu tun.
<marau73> bei xubuntu lief die installation der gasterweiterung ohne fehler durch, das lief auch sehr gut...bloss lubuntu meldet beim kernelbau fail
<nagetier> evtl spart sich lubuntu die header
<marau73> keiner ne idee woran das liegen könnte ?
<nagetier> marau73: k1l nannte dir etwas
<xendon> marau73 hast du die kernel-headers installiert ?
<k1l> marau73: das hast du mit deinem crossposting und rumgenöle gar nicht die antworten gelesen? warum fragst du dann überhaupt?
<nagetier> marau73: vergleiche 'dpkg -l | grep header' und 'uname -r' .. es müssen die passenden Header installiert sein
<marau73> ok, mal schauen
<k1l> wenn mal die exakte lubuntu version genannt werden würde könnte man da auch direkt das passende paket nennen. wenn man mal fehlermeldungen gezeigt bekommen würde müsste man auch an sich nicht rum raten
<k1l> aber dafür ist ja keine zeit
<xendon> marau73 sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nagetier> joa, oder so
<xendon> nagetier: Fürs lesen ist doch keine Zeit :P
<marau73> dort ist bereits die linux-headers-4.4.0-36-generic installiert
<buerohengst> haben wir schon eine vollständige fehlermeldung hier gesehen?
<marau73> Building the main Guest Additions module....fail!
<nagetier> und da kam nicht mehr?
<xendon> marau73 wie installierst du die additions ? via apt-get install oder irgendwie anders ?
<marau73> sudo sh /media/virtualbox/VBOXADDITIONS_5.0.24_108355/VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<xendon> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<xendon> Dann brauchst keinen installer
<nagetier> marau73: Du solltest so vorgehen.. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads , dann was xendon sagt
<nagetier> soll einer der wenigen Ausnahmen sein wo man nicht aus dem Repo installiert
<marau73> glaube xendons tip hat geholfen...er hat da einiges in lubuntu installiert und startet gerade neu
<nagetier> marau73: die Versionen müssen übereinstimmen, also die auf dem Host eingesetzte und die Erweiterung.. das soltlest kontrollieren
<Roch> hm, önnt ihr was im syslog finden, was darauf hindeutet, was das Problem sein kann, warum die WLAN-Verbindung nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach beendet wird? -> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/418009/64792314/ ist mir jetzt zum 2. Mal aufgefallen, dass einfach die Verbindung gekappt wird und mit Netzwerk de- und wieder aktivieren über networkmanager die Verbindung nicht wieder aufgebaut wird. 16.04
<buerohengst> Roch, welcher wifi chipsatz?
<marau73> jungs ich danke euch, besonnders xendon...der tip hat geholfen und sorry nochmal für vorhin, bin neu hier und gelobe besserung
<xendon> Kein ding, alles gute noch ^^
<Roch> buerohengst: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002b] (rev 01)
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ohje - warum prügeln sich immer wieder Leute eine .run ins System, wo es doch so viel einfachere Wege gibt? )
<penni> Hi! Ich nutze Ubuntu 14.04. Seit dem letzten Kernel + Grafikupdate kann ich mein System nicht mehr nutzen. Beim hochfahren startet GNOME nicht durch, sondern die Bildschirme bleiben schwarz. Das Problem muss irgendwie mit dem Xorg Server zusammenhängen. Kann mir da vielleicht wer weiterhelfen?
<penni> Versuche ich im recovery Modus zu startet und dort den abgesicherten Grafikmodus zu wählen, erscheint folgendes: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47295850/20160831_145245.jpg
<dadrc> penni: hast du mal versucht, einen älternen Kernel zu booten?
<dadrc> Solltest du im Grub auswählen können
<penni> dadrc: Also das Problem besteht seit ca. einem Monat. In diesem Monat konnte ich immer noch über einen alten Kernel erfolgreich starten. Seit heute geht es aber über keinen Kernel mehr
<jokrebel> da ist mal von 3.13... und dann von 4.4.... die Rede in der Meldung. Hast Du ein Release-Upgrade auf 16.04 gemacht? Und das ist ggf. nicht korrekt durchgelaufen? penni
<penni> jokrebel: Auf den 3.X Kernen lief es sonst immer. Gestern hat er mir angezeigt, dass wichtige Updates vorhanden sind. Da hat er auch anscheinend den 4.4 installiert. Ist das denn schon ein Upgrade auf 16.04!?
<k1l> oder es ist das hardware enablement stack (backports kernel von 16.04)
<jokrebel> wär mir neu, dass unter normalen Umständen ein 14.04.x auch schon einen 4.4er Kernel haben könnte 
<k1l> jokrebel: siehe oben
<penni> jokrebel: lsb_release -a gibt Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS aus
<jokrebel> k1l: ja - deshalb ja das "unter normalen Umständen"
<k1l> aktuell kann man auf 14.04 entweder den 3.13er kernel oder den 4.4er kernel haben. alle anderen sind unsicher
<penni> Ich konnte jetzt das System starten, indem ich in den recovery Modus gegangen bin und dann einfach auf resume (warum auch immer es dann funktioniert). Jetzt geht aber auch nur einer meiner beiden Bildschirme
<k1l> was für ne graka ist das?
<penni> k1l: GM204M [GeForce GTX 970M]
<k1l> und wie war der nvidia treiber installiert?
<Roch> hrmpf, scheint ein Treiber-Problem zu sein ...
<fledl> ich hatte das Problem, als ich mal als sudo das x startete, dann waren alle .X dateien als Benutzer "root" eingetragen
<fledl> und das X startete nicht
<fledl> die Rechte auf .X geändert für den Benutzer, und es lief
<fledl> also auf den .X dateien im $HOME
<penni> k1l: Wie meinst du das mit "Wie war der nvidia treiber installiert"?
<fledl> habe ähnliche Probleme bei jedem Kernel Upate
<penni> fledl: also die .Xauthority gehört anscheinend mir und nicht root
<k1l> jo, das wäre uach erst beim einloggen ein problem, nicht beim booten
<fledl> penni: ok, das ist gut
<k1l> penni: war der nvidia treiber aus den ubuntu repo? oder von der webseite von nvidia?
<penni> k1l: Puhhhh.... Das ist schon ewig her... Kann ich das irgendwo nachschauen? Hatte das damals auch hier mit euch zusammen installiert, da es da Probleme gab
<penni> k1l: Ich sehe gerade in meinen PPAs folgendes: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<penni> Könnte es das vielleicht sein?
<k1l> was passiert denn wenn du normal bootest? wo bleibt er mit welcher merldung hängen?
<k1l> ja, das ist das driver ppa von ubuntu mit moderneren treibern
<nagetier> braucht 14.04 den das nicht auch für die 970M?
<penni> Zuerst sehe ich GRUB. Dann wähle ich Ubuntu aus und danach bleiben die Bildschirme schwarz. Ich komme also nichtmal mehr zum Login Bildschirm
<k1l> "cat /var/log/dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" und die url bitte hier rein
<k1l> wie hast du dnen da das enablement stack bzw den 4.4er kernel isntalliert?
<penni> http://termbin.com/w899
<penni> k1l: Das ist eine sehr, sehr gute Frage. Ubuntu sagte mir aufeinmal, das wichtige Updates anstehen. Ich denke mal dabei hat sich das Ding installiert
<k1l> neee, iegentlich macht es das nicht automatisch
<k1l> jedenfalls war der letzt boot da mit einem 3.19 kernel
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<penni> http://termbin.com/gk9h
<k1l> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-xenial:i386
<k1l> installiert er dir da kram?
<penni> k1l: joooo
<penni> Ab und an hat er aber Fehler ausgeworfen "Error": http://pastebin.com/W7THK5B4
<k1l> ja im endeffekt hattest du da nur den kernel aber nicht die header installiert.
<penni> k1l: Und jetzt? Kann ich jetzt einfach neustarten und testen?
<k1l> warte
<k1l> "cat /var/lib/dkms/ath10k/1.0/build/make.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<penni> cat: /var/lib/dkms/ath10k/1.0/build/make.log: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Use netcat.
<penni> Im Order build existiert keine make.log Datei
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> aber ein reboot zum testen geht auch
<penni> k1l: http://termbin.com/xwtq
<k1l> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-370 
<penni> E: Paket nvidia-graphics-drivers-370 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<k1l> sudo apt update
<k1l> dann nochmal
<Punkt> guys
<penni> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) W: Probieren Sie »apt-get update«, um diese Probleme zu korrigieren. E: Paket nvidia-graphics-drivers-370 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<k1l> ohje. das klingt ja nach einem sehr zerfummelten system
<k1l> "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<penni> http://termbin.com/nafv
<k1l> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list*
<k1l> dann nochmal "sudo apt update"
<penni> Immer noch E: Paket nvidia-graphics-drivers-370 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<k1l> läuft das apt update ohne fehler durch?
<k1l> er scheint das ppa nicht mehr einzulesen. du hast da aber noch nvidia settings von dem ppa installiert. ich weiß nicht was du da gemacht hast, aber "nichts" war das bestimmt nicht.
<penni> k1l: http://pastebin.com/AKTzW3dv
<k1l> ok, "apt-cache policy nvidia-settings | nc termbin.com 9999"
<penni> http://termbin.com/6dfw
<k1l> ok, "sudo apt install nvidia-370"
<penni> k1l: ahhh, das ist jetzt einwandfrei durchgelaufen
<penni> Und ich soll im UEFI secure boot deaktivieren
<k1l> dann reboot
<k1l> was?
<penni> Bei der Installation kam eine Meldung, dass ich jetzt rebooten soll und dabei darauf achten soll, dass im UEFI secure boot deaktiviert ist. Das soll ich dann nach dem reboot besättigen
<k1l> nee, eigentlich soll man das nicht umstellen. versuch erstmal ohne
<penni> ok, bis gleich :)
<kante> frage zu einem bash-skript: wie kann ich überprüfen ob die grep-ausgabe eines befehls leer ist oder nicht?
<deem> kante: du kannst die treffer für grep mit '-c' zählen
<penni> k1l: Sooo, da bin ich wieder. Auf den neuen Kerneln läuft es leider immer noch nicht. Ich sehe jetzt zwar das GNOME Logo wie es lädt, aber danach wieder black screen, kein Login Screen. Auf einem alten 3.X Kernel geht es jetzt aber
<buerohengst> eigentlich dürfte ein 'if grep bla datei ; then …' reichen
<jokrebel> penni: Ich würd ja mal mit einer 16.04er Live-DVD/USB-Stick ausprobieren ob das läuft und dann ggf. (nach Backup!) ein "do-release-upgrade" in Erwägung ziehen.
<jokrebel> Momentan hört sich das nach "zufälligerwise mit Glück wieder zum laufen gebebracht" an
<penni> jokrebel: Ich wollte eh auf 16.04 umstellen. Was ist denn das besondere an dem "do-release-upgrade"
<jokrebel> Naja - mit "do-release-upgrade" kann man auf die nächste Version upgraden. Also auch ein LTS-Upgrade von 14.04.x nach 16.04.1
<penni> Wie sieht das dann mit Daten und Programmen aus? Bleibt alles exakt erhalten?
<jokrebel> theoretisch (außer Fremdquellensachen) ja. Ein komplettes Backup wird aber trotzdem angeraten.
<jokrebel> ...und das mit dem "exakt" ist manchmal auch so ne Sache. Ist halt doch ein gravierenderer Eingriff. Zwei Jahre sind in der EDV ne lange Zeit.
<penni> Das mein bei jedem größeren Update / Upgrade ein Backup machen sollte, sollte meiner Meinung nach jeder Mensch wissen
<penni> Ich habe Windows im Dual Boot. Muss ich dann irgendwo speziell drauf achten oder erkennt der alles (Partitionen und co.) automatisch?
<jokrebel> ...da es aber doch ein paar gibt die das (angeblich) noch nie gehört haben, muss man es (leider) trotzdem immer noch erwähnen. Sonst ist manchmal das geheule (hinterher) groß (und die Schuldzuweisungen)
<jokrebel> Dualboot sollte kein Problem machen für ein "do-release-upgrade" 
 * jokrebel muss mal eben kurz weg ... bis gleich
<kante> frage: ich habe aus versehen die verzeichnisse Bilder und Dokumente gelöscht. kann ich die einfach mit mkdir wieder erstellen? oder muss ich noch etwas beachten?
<deem> kante: kannst du
<k1l> penni: ok, scheint so als wenn das bauen der module für den 4.4er fehlschlägt wegen dem athk modul. deswegen baut der auch keine nvidia treiber module für den 4.4
<k1l> penni: "dkms status"
<jokrebel> re
<penni> k1l: http://pastebin.com/AG6AGhni (Wie gesagt, bin gerade auf nem alten Kernel)
<k1l> mit dem ath10k module gibts wie gesagt probleme. aber das sollte das booten nicht verhindern. guck mal in die syslogs in /var/log/ was bei dem boot mit dem 4.4er kernel schiefgeht
<penni> k1l Welche Datei ist das denn von den vielen?
<k1l> ja die werden ja durchrotiert. also guck dir die syslog und syslog.0 .1 etc mal an. wo der boot forgang mit dem 4.4er kernel drin ist
<penni> Ok, danke erstmal für eure Hilfe, ich schaue mal durch
<penni> Schönen Abend noch! :)
<retduck__> ml zu Tee Uhr h
<jokrebel> bitte was?
<hdp> Nabend, welche Software wird denn von dem grafischen Software Updater genutzt? Bzw. woher rühren die Unterschiede zwischen apt-get update/upgrade und der Liste des Software Updaters?
<Robert_Zenz> hdp, definiere: "Unterschiede".
<hdp> Vollkommen andere zu aktualisierende Programmpakete.
<Robert_Zenz> hdp, bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, das muesste eigentlich alles aus apt kommen. Was ich mir vorstellen kann ist das die Name im Update Manager "geschoent" sind.
<ppq> hdp, ist es vielleicht der unterschied "apt upgrade" vs "apt full-upgrade"? beim ersten werden ja nur pakete aktualisiert, die keine neuinstallationen benötigen
<ppq> (früher: dist-upgrade)
<jokrebel> ...ooO( nutzt man (sollte) nicht dist-... full-... immer; ein reines upgrade aber nur in Ausnahmefällen? )
<ppq> dass es beides gibt hat heute nur noch historische gründe, jo
<hdp> Ich habe keine Ahnung, bisher dachte ich Software Updater wäre nur das grafische Frontend für apt-get update und jetzt sehe ich eine lange Liste in apt-get upgrade, die der Software Updater eben nicht anzeigt.
<ppq> das GUI teil hat schon seinen eigenen paketlistencache
<hdp> Jo danke, dann werde ich mir das mal aus der Nähe anschauen. *seufz*
<hdp> Also der update-manager kann zwei verschiedene Backends benutzen, das könnte die Erklärung sein.
<jokrebel> es hieß ja schon seit langem, man solle nicht wild verschiedene apt-Frontends benutzen
<jokrebel> also mal apt - mal apt-get - mal aptitude - dann vielleicht auch noch synAPTic und das Softwarecenter gemischt...
<hdp> Synaptic liefert interessanterweise die exakt gleiche Liste wie apt-get zurück. Also kann der update-manager das Backend wohl nicht nutzen.
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-01
<pragomer_1> hi. wenn ich im unity-tweak-tool ein anderes icon theme wähle ändern sich die icons (starter, nautilus) einfach nicht; lediglich im upper-panel ändert sich was; das ist irgendwas verschluckt... jemand eine idee? ist eine frische installation
<jokrebel> Warum machst Du das mit dem Tweak-Tool und nicht einfach in den Desktopeinstellungen?
<jokrebel> "Darstellungen"
<raleeha> hi
<DaVu> o/
<tokam> Wie heißt nochmal der Befehl um eine virtuelle shell zu öffnen?
<tokam> Also ein langer Prozess, den ich z.B. via ssh starte und auf den ich dann in 2 Tagen nochmal schauen kann
<k1l_> screen ?
<tokam> genau
<tokam> wie bediene ich das nochmal?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen/  das wiki liefert
<musca> tmux und byobu?
<jokrebel> \o/ byobu
<jokrebel> geht auch mit 16.04 noch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/byobu/
<nagetier> Ich hatte mir 16.04 mit einem minimalen Xfce aufgesetzt, folge ich https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MTP/ und versuche in Thunar auf mtp://[usb:001,004]/ zuzugreifen, bekomme ich "Unerwartetes Format der Rechneradresse..", und das auch erst seitdem gvfs-backend und gvfs-fuse nachinstalliert wurde, zuvor wurde die Adresse gar nicht akzeptiert.. fehlen mir da noch Einstellungen oder Pakete?
<jokrebel> wie mach ich einfach aus einem zweiseitigen PDF (jede Seite ist ein Schekkartengroßes Bild) eine Seite, die auf eine DIN A4 Seite passt?
<deem_> jokrebel: mit gimp ausschneiden?
<nagetier> Schaue ich in /etc/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules , gibt es dort einen Eintrag fürs Gerät, allerdings mit GROUP="audio", und nicht GROUP="disk", wie im Wiki beschrieben, ist das richtig, oder sollte noch eine weitere Zeile eingefügt werden?
<jokrebel> deem: ja gimp - hmm - und in "einfach"?
<jokrebel> ah in LibreOffice wars ganz einfach ;-) in LibreOffice öffnen ... erste Seite kopieren (Zwischenspreicher) ... neues Dokument - einfügen ... zwiete Seite in Zwischenspeicher - auch in neues Dokument einfügen - als (neues) PDF exportieren - done
<nagetier> Wie können denn die udev-Regel neu eingelesen werden, 'reload udev' schmeißt "reload: Verbindung zu Upstart nicht möglich: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt"?
<ghostcube> nagetier: udevadm control --reload
<nagetier> hm, okay, danke
<ghostcube> nagetier: gvfs-bin
<nagetier> ghostcube: das war bei der minimal Installaion schon dabei
<nagetier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120914/ das ist von gvfs derzeit installiert
<nagetier> glaub ich zieh mal nautilus nach 
<mrkramps> nagetier, was fehlt denn?
<nagetier> mrkramps: die Frage von mir kam um 18:11
<ghostcube> wasn das fürn telefon?
<ghostcube> da war er noch nit da
<mrkramps> nagetier, und ich habe bin um 18:38 gejoint
<nagetier> ghostcube: Xperia Z (VID=0fce and PID=5193)
<nagetier> mrkramps: ah, sorry :)
<nagetier> [18:11] <nagetier> Ich hatte mir 16.04 mit einem minimalen Xfce aufgesetzt, folge ich https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MTP/ und versuche in Thunar auf mtp://[usb:001,004]/ zuzugreifen, bekomme ich "Unerwartetes Format der Rechneradresse..", und das auch erst seitdem gvfs-backend und gvfs-fuse nachinstalliert wurde, zuvor wurde die Adresse gar nicht akzeptiert.. fehlen mir da noch Einstellungen oder Pakete?
<ppq> nagetier, libmtp9 ist installiert?
<nagetier> mit 'mtp-filetree' konnte ich mir die Daten vom gerät schon ausgeben lassen
<nagetier> ppq: ich guck mal
<nagetier> ppq: jo
<ppq> nagetier, libmtp-common und libmtp-runtime auch?
<nagetier>  -runtime nicht
<nagetier> ah, moment
<nagetier> ppq: doch, auch das ist drauf
<ghostcube> was is denn mit go-mtpfs?
<nagetier> isn das?
<ppq> das nagetier hat eigentlich alles was es braucht für mtp in thunar
<ghostcube> ja
<ghostcube> was nix heisst :D
<ppq> doch, schon
<nagetier> ich kratze mich auch schon wie wild
<ghostcube> ppq: die blog und foren einträge bei denen das mal geht und mal nicht sind unzählbar
<ppq> ghostcube, liegt in der regel daran, dass das gerät zu neu ist bzw. die udev whitelist in ubuntu zu alt
<ppq> aber beim nagetierschen hardwaremuseum gehe ich eher nicht davon aus *hust*
<ppq> achso, in der gruppe plugdev muss der nutzer sein, nagetier 
<nagetier> Die Pakete würden zu einem vollen Xubuntu fehlen - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120936/
<nagetier> ppq: joa, ist er
<ghostcube> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<ghostcube> isn versuch wert
<nagetier> ghostcube: jo, ist notiert, falls nichts klappt, noch bin ich ja erst ca. eine Stunde dabei, sehe ich mir das mal genauer an
<ppq> nagetier, welches gerät ists denn
<nagetier> ppq: Xperia Z (VID=0fce and PID=5193)
<nagetier> also noch nicht soo alt ;)
<ppq> dennoch, das müsste gehen. mein z1 geht zumindest
<ppq> und das ist nen tick neuer
<ppq> *z1c
<ghostcube> und 16.04 solte gehen
<ghostcube> entsperrt is das telefon wenn dus ansteckst?
<nagetier> hatte schon versucht 'mtpfs /mnt/tmp/' einzusetzen, das aber eher aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus
<nagetier> scheint auch etwas zu geschehen, nur kann ich dann nicht auf den Ordner zugreifen.. denke ich sollte mehr zu dem Befehl lesen
<nagetier> falls der überhaupt sinnig ist
<ghostcube> mtp detect geht ja
<ghostcube> so wies aussieht
<nagetier> ja
<ghostcube> nimm mal pcmanfm
<nagetier> auch kann ich mir die Daten der SD-Karte in der Konsole ausgeben lassen
<nagetier> Versuche es jetzt mal mit nautilus
<nagetier> Joa, mit dem klappt es
<nagetier> verflucht..
<nagetier> Aha, ok, jetzt ist das Device auch in Thunar zu finden, und zwar direkt, ohne über mtp:// gehen zu müssen
<nagetier> die wurden nachinstalliert - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120965/
<nagetier> alles gut, danke für die Hilfe
<nagetier> Hm, noch eine Auffälligkeit.. versuche ich Medien, egal ob Bilder, Musik oder Filme, direkt von der im Phone befindlichen SD zu starten, schmeißt mir jede Anwendung einen Fehler, ristretto 0.8.0 einen libmtp-Fehler, parole 0.8.1 "GStreamer-Backend-Fehler" .. da stimmt doch noch etwas nicht
<nagetier> Kopiere ich das Zeugs und führe lokal aus, ist alles ok
<jokrebel> ist doch eher normal, dass sowas mit externen Geräten Probleme macht
<mrkramps> nagetier, hatte das vorher funktioniert?
<mrkramps> irgendwann mal?
<nagetier> mrkramps: konnte es zuvor nicht testen, jedenfalls nicht die Kombination
<mrkramps> das könnte schon an einem rechteproblem scheitern
<nagetier> Ja, ich schau mir das mal genauer an
<nagetier> mrkramps: das könnte es tatsächlich sein
<mrkramps> nagetier, steht dein gerät überhaupt auf MTP oder noch auf PPT?
<mrkramps> in diesem fall könnte ich den fehler unter thunar nämlich gerade reproduzieren
<nagetier> mrkramps: Device 0 (VID=0fce and PID=5193) is a SONY Xperia Z MTP+ADB.
<mrkramps> nagetier, frag nicht ubuntu, frag dein xperia
<mrkramps> hier wurde mein nexus 4 gerade auch als mtp angezeigt, stand aber noch auf ppt und nix ging
<nagetier> mrkramps: laut dem ebenfalls
<mrkramps> ok, wieder eine fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen ^^
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> Ok, noch etwas komisches.. werfe ich das Gerät ordnungsgemäß aus, klemme es ab, warte, schließe wieder an, taucht es nicht mehr in Thunar auf.. Lösung ist : nautilus öffnen, einmal auf das Gerät zugreifen, dann ist es auch wieder in Thunar
<a_qq> Hi Leute, ich möchte die alten Kernel weg schaffen. Gibt es dafür einen Befehl, der aber eine CHECK-Funktion beinhaltet, bevor es endgültig gelöscht wird ( ob die Löschung keine Schwierigkeiten verursacht? Konflikt-Check nach dem Motto: Erst CHECK, dann LÖSCHEN! )
<nagetier> habe ich ja noch etwas womit ich mich beschäftigen kann ^^
<a_qq> kein Löschvorgang von der Stange
<mrkramps> a_qq, bspw. eine paketverwaltung verwenden und das manuell machen?
<jokrebel> a_qq: Was sollte denn da dann "gecheckt" werden?
<a_qq> zu doof dafür
<a_qq> :-) 
<nagetier> den aktuellen und den vorherigen Kernel würde ich eh immer drauf lassen
<nagetier> dann können auch alle anderen ohne Kontrolle runter
<jokrebel> a_qq: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systempflege/#Alte-Kernel und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/#Kernel-deinstallieren sollte da genügend Infos liefern um nicht mehr "zu doof dafür" zu sein
<jokrebel> nagetier: genau so - aber das muss man halt dafür auch erst richtig "identifizieren"
<a_qq> jokrebel, thx
<nagetier> jokrebel: ein apt autoremove tat hier gestern genau das
<jokrebel> nagetier: Je nach "Alter" des Systems bleiben da schon auch gern uralte Kernelleichen übrig
<jokrebel> aber dann ist meist manuelles Hand anlegen unumgänglich
<bekks> Ja, um einmalig das Paket bikeshed zu installieren, welches das Tool purge-old-kernels mitbringt.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn "...die Kernel aus einer Altinstallation stammen und daher nicht in der Datenbank der Paketverwaltung gelistet sind" geht das auch? Würd mich ja schon wundern
<a_qq> also, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, nach Einsatz von sudo apt-get autoremove --purge werden V. 21 u. 24 gelöscht... richtig? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23121175/ 
<jokrebel> steht doch da: 4.4.0-21 bis ...0-31 wird entfernt
<a_qq> ups... wo denn????????????
<a_qq> sorry
<jokrebel> a_qq: Ließ Deinen Paste mal etwas genauer
<bekks> jokrebel: Wie alt muss so eine Installation denn dann sein?
<a_qq> wie kriege ich aber die Liste von allen Kernels , die installiert u. abgelegt wurden?
<bekks> Wenn die Paketverwaltung sie kennt, dann mit "dpkg -l | grep -i kernel"
<a_qq> NUR die aktuelle Liste
<a_qq> THX
<jokrebel> Wenn die Paketverwaltung sie nicht kennt, mit manueller Suche
<jokrebel> bekks: Naja - wenn die Installation schon ein paar Release-Upgrades hinter sich hat sind solche Leichen durchaus möglich
<bekks> Dann muss die Kiste aber locker zehn Jahre alt sein :)
<a_qq> es ist alles Roger! jokrebel & bekks THX
<jokrebel> bekks: Release-Upgrades kann man alle halbe Jahre machen. Und ich hab solche Leichen schon auf Systemen gehabt, die noch kein Jahrzehnt auf dem Buckel haben
<bekks> Dann müssen die alten Kernel von Anfang an manuell an der Paketverwaltung installiert worden sein.
<jokrebel> (also die Ubuntu-Installaion zumindest)
<a_qq> Warnung: Werte ungleich 0 für »GRUB_TIMEOUT« werden, falls »GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT« aktiviert ist, nicht mehr unterstützt
<a_qq> ist Euch die Warnung bekannt.
<a_qq> beim Update Grub immer dabei
<a_qq> lästig
<ghostcube> musste die config anpassen
<a_qq> grub timeout auf 0 setzen??
<a_qq> oder Grub Hidden TimeOut deaktivieren??
<ghostcube> steht doch da ne 0
<jokrebel> was ist da nicht zu verstehen?
<a_qq> ghostcube, bei mir steht 10
<ghostcube> ja da muss halt ne 0 hin
<ghostcube> steht doch in der warung so drin
<a_qq> ghostcube, thx
<bekks> a_qq: 10 ist ungleich 0.
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-02
<markus__> guten morgen, ich habe ubuntu mate 16 installiert, wie kann ich caja dazu bringen mir dateien im netzwerk (speziell videodateien) als vorschau anzuzeigen ? 
<deem> dadrc: falls du dich noch an mein problem mit der maus von neulich erinnerst. das scheint ein generelles problem mit gnome3 und meiner nvidia quadro zu sein. mit xfce hab ich die probleme nicht. ich werd da bei gelegenheit mal einen bugreport zu erstellen
<dadrc> deem: ärgerlich, auch mit dem FOSS-Treiber?
<k1l> beim intel treiber wurder geerade was gefixt, dass nach resume die maus nicht ging, bis man einmal auf tty1 und zurück gewechselt ist
<deem> dadrc: auch mit novaeu, ja
<deem> dadrc: da allerdings nicht so krass. da fror (frohr?) mein wm nur ein, wenn ich fenster verschoben habe. reproduzierbar, aber eher aus zufall
<dadrc> deem: irgendwie auch nicht so richtig das wahre
<deem> joa. deshalb nutz ich jetzt erstmal xfce und dann schauen wa mal, ob gnome das fixt.
<naoki> Hi zusammen, ich möchte über eine LiveCD meine Daten des kaputten Windows auf einen Lappi (Ubuntu) sichern ... allerdings über die NetworkShare bekomm ich immer "einhängen nicht möglich keine Berechtigung" 
<deem> naoki: was möchtest du wie wo einhängen?
<naoki> Ich möchte die Daten der fehlerhaften Platte via Netzwerk Transfer auf meinen Lappi sichern. Dazu habe ich auf den kaputten eine Ubuntu LiveCD eingelegt. Um Zugriff auf die Platten zu bekommen. der Lappi findet die freigabe kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen (Benutzer / Passwort) 
<DaVu> Ich würde dir empfehlen das ganze über eine USB-HDD zu machen
<DaVu> geht wahrscheinlich einfacher, wenn auch langsamer
<DaVu> Was ist denn auf dem Lappi, auf den du es sichern möchtest für ein Betriebssystem?
<naoki> ubuntu
<naoki> naja hätte ich eine usb-hdd würde ich das sicherlich tun .... die beiden hängen im selben netzwerk 
<DaVu> Dann musst du auf dem Lappi erstmal eine Netzwerkfreigabe einrichten (vorzugsweise NFS)
<DaVu> dann musst du diese Freigabe auf dem Rehcner mit dem Live-Boot mounten
<DaVu> dann kannst du auch die Daten verschieben
<DaVu> Hast du zufällig auch noch einen Desktop-Rechner auf dem Ubuntu läuft?
<k1l> naoki: von welchem system auf welches system gibts da jetzt probleme?
<DaVu> k1l: von Ubuntu-live zu Ubuntu normal instaliert
<DaVu> So wie ich es verstanden habe....kaputter Lappi mit Windows und auf dem Ubuntu-Live gebootet
<naoki> Vom Lappi auf den mit LiveCD ... obwohl ich auf der live guest access alles aktiviert habe 
<naoki> ne anders rum DaVu
<naoki> der lappi läuft sauber des desk is am sack 
<DaVu> aaah
<k1l> naoki: mach dann mal andersrum. schieb es vom kaputten lappi auf dein normales ubuntu
<DaVu> Also Dekstop Rechner mit Windows = im Eimer....darauf Ubuntu.Live gebootet und du möchtest nun vom Dekstop auf einen Laptop im gleichen Netzwerk kopieren
<naoki> right! 
<DaVu> Dann, entweder richtest diu auf dem Desktop eine Freigabe ein (NFS) und greifst damit vom Laptop aus zu, oder du reichtest eine Freigabe auf dem Laptop ein und greifst damit vom Desktop aus zu
<DaVu> Auf jeden Fall brauchst du irgendwo eine Freigabe
<DaVu> und irgendwer muss die Freigabe mounten
<DaVu> SMB wird ziemliches gefrickel
<DaVu> Daher würde ich NFS nehmen
<k1l> mach die freigabe auf dem normalen ubuntu und schieb die daten dann dahin. ich bin mir nicht sicher wie gut das mit dem user setup auf dem live system geht
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS/
<DaVu> ja, da stimme ich k1l zu...vor allem, wenn was nachinstalliert werden muss
<DaVu> oder du investierst 40 Euro und holst dir schnell eine USB-HDD (die man immer mal gebrauchen kann) und löst es so
<deem> man könnte den krempel auf via rsync kopieren. setzt dann halt nen sshd oder rsyncd vorraus, wäre aber im zweifel schneller als ein nfs
<naoki> das wäre ja zu einfach :D :D ... danke jungs ich werd mir ma fix das mit NFS ansehen 
<k1l> oder per sftp auf dem ssh server am ubuntu rechner.
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> daran habe ich auch gerade gedacht....ggf mit Filezilla oder ähnlichem
<k1l> das kann das live ubuntu auch direkt per nautilus "zu server verbinden" nutzen
<naoki> mmmmh 
<naoki> das is natürlich ein ansatz 
<DaVu> naoki: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/
<DaVu> das auf dem Lappi
<DaVu> falls nicht schon eingerichtet
<DaVu> und dann vom Desktop mit dem Live-Boot auf den SSHd zugreifen
<naoki> ich probier ma ebend aus 
<naoki> also verbindung steht nur mit dem ssh password das will iwie nicht ... auch wenn ich mein pw eingebe keine berechtigung
<Longbottom> naoki: Was bedeutet "verbindung steht"? Wer ist iwie? Wie willst du dich verbinden? Dumme Frage: Hast du den richtigen Usernamen angegeben?
<naoki> er fragt mich garnich nach einem user auf der live cd es kommt direkt passwort eingabe 
<Longbottom> naoki: Wie versuchst du dich zu verbinden?
<naoki> stop bin drin ... 
<naoki> da war wohl ein "standard user"
<naoki> Danke! läuft .... saugt sich alles rüber 
<alex_> Hallo Zusammen,
<alex_> ich hätte eine Frage zu einem Problem
<naoki> moin
<alex_> und zwar möchte ich für meinen Server eine feste IP vergeben, was eigentlich nicht schwer sein sollte, aber aus irgendeinen Grund klappt es nicht
<alex_> unter /etc/network/interfaces siehts so aus:
<alex_> auto enp0s10
<alex_> iface enp0s10 inet static      und dann address netmask und gateway
<alex_> führe ich dan ifdown, bzw ifup aus kommt jeweils eine Fehlermeldung
<k1l> welche meldung?
<alex_> error network not reachable
<alex_> diese kam vorhin des öfteren. Um zu den testen ob der nic überhaupt funktioniert habe ich gerade ..inet dhcp versucht. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Jetzt habe ich es wieder auf ..inet static verändert, plötzlich kommt keine gar keine Meldung mehr. Wenn ich jetzt ifconfig ausführe steht noch die automatische IP da
<k1l> ist es dein heim router?
<cyberhome-linux> hallo und guten tag, ich habe ubuntu mate 16 installiert, wie kann ich caja dazu bringen mir dateien im netzwerk (speziell videodateien) als vorschau anzuzeigen ?
<k1l> cyberhome-linux: guck mal in den einstellungen. nautlius hat da einen tab für vorschau
<k1l> alex_: und was hattest du da jetzt genau alles wie gesetzt? kannste das mal bei paste.ubuntu.com zeigen?
<cyberhome-linux> dort war ich schon, ich habe auch eine vorschau aktiviert, dennoch zeigt er mir bei den videodateien des netzwerksrechners keine vorschau.
<k1l> cyberhome-linux: bei nautilus ist da eine einstellbare limit grenze
<LetoThe2nd> cyberhome-linux: vermutung: die videodateien sind grösser als die begrenzung
<cyberhome-linux> dateivorschau "nur für dateien kleiner als 1 MB
<k1l> und wie groß sind die videodateien?
<cyberhome-linux> auf der lokalen festplatte funktioniert die vorschau wunderbar, nur im netzwerk nicht
<cyberhome-linux> die videos sind zwischen 30 mb und 1 gb
<k1l> ja also. ist alles größer als 1mb
<k1l> das setting ist nur für netzwerk. auf deiner platte ist die größe ja egal. 
<LetoThe2nd> cyberhome-linux: lokal wendet er die beschränkung soweit ich weiss nciht an, da ist die platte ja üblicherweise schnell genug.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ach ich lass jetzt dich und verdien lieber wieder geld :)
<k1l> erster ;p
<cyberhome-linux> ok...dann setze ich den wert mal höher...teste mal auf 2 gb..moment
<cyberhome-linux> ich habe ihn jetzt auf 2 gb gesetzt...dennoch zeigt er mir im netzwerk keine vorschau an
<k1l> das dauert halt was.
<alex_> habe jetzt nur einstellungen an /etc/network/interfaces vorgenommen
<k1l> evtl muss man nautlius nochmal neustarten. kannste dich ausloggen (alle programme werden geschlossen) oder mit " nautilus -q && nautilus &"
<k1l> alex_: ja zeig die doch mal in einem pastebin
<alex_> auto enp0s10 iface enp0s10 inet static         address 192.168.2.114         netmask 255.255.255.0         gateway 192.168.2.1
<alex_> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<k1l> und welche ip hast du jtzt vom dhcp bekommen=
<alex_> .108
<k1l> auch im 192.168.2.er netzwerk?
<alex_> ja
<alex_>  inet addr:192.168.2.108
<alex_> habe auch schon bei meinem pc eine feste IP zugeteilt um s
<k1l> alex_: sudo route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<alex_> zu prüfen ob vielleicht der Router welche reserviert, aber erfolglos
<alex_> k1l habs ausgeführt
<k1l> guck obs dann mit der static geht wenn du das netzwerk nochmal umgestellt hast
<alex_> so habe jetzt den server rebootet, dass die dhcp einstellung weggehen
<alex_> dann ich ifup enp0s10 ausgeführt, da ich auto testweise entfernt habe
<alex_> eine antwort darauf habe ich vom system nicht erhalten
<alex_> unter ifconfig zeit er jetzt die gewünschte ip an
<alex_> pingen kann ich aber trotzdem nichts (add default gw hat leider auch nix gebracht)
<k1l> eigentlich sollte das so funktionieren. evtl mag der router das nicht. kannst du nicht einfach im router dem server eine feste ip zuweisen per dhcP?
<alex_> hab einen speedport, wüsste nicht wie das bei dem möglich sein sollte
<Frickelpit> alex_: mach mal nen traceroute zu 8.8.8.8 z.B., dann siehst du wo er hängen bleibt
<alex_> magsd du mir kurz den befehl geben bitte?
<Frickelpit> traceroute 8.8.8.8
<alex_> moment
<alex_> also ich bekomme haufenweise ip´s und ping zeiten angezeigt
<Frickelpit> alex_: die Ausgabe mal in einen Paste zusammen mit ip r
<faekjarz> Moinsen miteinander. Phoronix sagt (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY2MTU) dass virt-manager bhyve spricht, dieses feature aber nicht aktiv ist. Wie aktiviere ich bhyve in virt-manager? Quellpaket installieren und mit with-bhyve frisch kompilieren? Geht das auch anders, einfacher, per config?
<CryptoCvnt> Moin! Moin!
<CryptoCvnt> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso "apt-get source hostapd" man apt-get | grep -C 3 source
<CryptoCvnt> ah lol
<CryptoCvnt> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso "apt-get source hostapd" man apt-get source hostapd" wpa runterläd
<CryptoCvnt> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso "apt-get source hostapd" " wpa runterläd
<k1l> die befehle machen so keinen sinn
<CryptoCvnt> olol
<CryptoCvnt> apt-get source hostapd 
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get/
<DaVu> da steht alles drin, was apt-get machen kann 
<DaVu> apt-get source <paketname>: Quelltext von PAKET(E) herunterladen, entpacken und Patches anwenden 
<CryptoCvnt> Ja da steht viel "apt-get source wireless-regdb"  lädt z.B wireless-regdb
<CryptoCvnt> apt-get source hostapd lädt aber wpa_2.1 tar runter und nicht hostapd
<DaVu> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du da was für WLAN runter lädst?
<k1l> CryptoCvnt: weil das source paket wpa heisst
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa
<geser> CryptoCvnt: das Binärpaket "hostapd" wird neben anderen Paketen aus dem Source Paket "wpa" gebaut
<CryptoCvnt> will eigentlich was ändern an dem  hw_features.c 
<CryptoCvnt> und das ist in wpa source drinnen aber keine Makefile
<geser> dann schaue nach, wie es das Source-Paket macht, denn immerhin muss es ja irgendwie hinbekommen das alles zu kompilieren
<Longbottom> CryptoCvnt: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/build.de.html
<CryptoCvnt> ne ey! apt-get source <IRGEND EIN PAKET> erzeugt sont immer den ordner <IRGEND EIN PAKET> mit Makefile innedrinne 
<CryptoCvnt> verstheste?
<geser> nein, das Makefile stammt vom Programm selbst und wenn es keins mitliefert, dann kann auch apt-get source keins herzaubern
<geser> also laut launchpad solltest du ein Makefile im Unterverzeichnis "hostapd" haben (genauso ein Makefile im Verzeichnis "wpa_supplicant")
<CryptoCvnt> ne in ubuntustudio 14.04 x86_64 nicht 
<CryptoCvnt> ich schwöre
<k1l> klar ist da eins. im unterordner hostapd
<CryptoCvnt> hat  keine .config ich soll  cp defconfig .config machen 
<CryptoCvnt> ../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:19:31: fatal error: netlink/genl/genl.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<CryptoCvnt>  #include <netlink/genl/genl.h>
<CryptoCvnt>                                ^
<CryptoCvnt> compilation terminated.
<CryptoCvnt> make: *** [../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.o] Fehler 1
<CryptoCvnt> der driss läst sich nicht compilieren so
<Longbottom> CryptoCvnt: laut meinem link, müsste man mit 'debian/rules build' das Programm bauen können. Hast du die build-dependencies installiert?
<elwaps_> Hi, kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab ein shutdown-script in die rc.local gepackt, das meinen server nach einer minute idle (testweise) runterfahren sollte
<elwaps_> Da ging was daneben und jetzt fährt er SOFORT nach boot wieder runter
<CryptoCvnt> ha ha ha
<elwaps_> Hat wer ne Ahnung wie ich lang genug Zugriff bekomme um das Skript zu löschen? ^^
<CryptoCvnt> gut gemacht
<elwaps_> Naja, shutdownzeit in Millisekunden war 1*60*1000, verstehe nicht ganz wo das Problem ist, das sollte eine Minute ergeben
<elwaps_> #!/bin/bash idletime=$((15*60*1000)) # 15 min in milliseconds idle=0  while [ $idle -lt $idletime ];do     idle=`xprintidle`     sleep 1 done shutdown -P now
<elwaps_> duh, kein Zeilensprung
<elwaps_> Das ist jedenfalls das Skript, wo ist der Fehler? -_-
<CryptoCvnt> kansst evtl mit kernel parameter "recovery" starten
<elwaps_> Problem mit xprintidle oder? O_o
<elwaps_> Wie mach ich das?
<elwaps_> Bin noch ein ziemlicher Linux noob
<CryptoCvnt> im grub boot menue
<CryptoCvnt> E drücken
<elwaps_> Und wie komm ich ins grub wenn Kubuntu das einzige OS ist?
<elwaps_> Wird nicht angezeigt beim Start
<elwaps_> Meine Idee wäre ne LiveCD und von dort die rc.local ändern, hab mich gefragt obs auch weniger umständlich geht
<CryptoCvnt> und dann an die zeiele mit "linux image-soundso splash ... " am ende recovery dacuschreiben und mit strg + x booten
<elwaps_> Nur bevor ich das Skript rauslösche wäre es genial wenn ich den Fehler wüsste und es einfach entsprechend anpassen könnte :)
<CryptoCvnt> ne du must den loader von der platte laden der ist nur verschteckt
<CryptoCvnt> must beim einschalten umschalten irgendwas halten
<elwaps_> Ah okay, google ich mal, danke
<elwaps_> Frag mich ob was mit dem xprintidle kaputt ist...
<elwaps_> idletime=$((15*60*1000)) # 15 min in milliseconds ##### hier werden 15min festgelegt, soweit so gut?!
<elwaps_> idle=0 ##### hier wird die idle-Variable nach dem Boot auf 0 gesetzt
<CryptoCvnt> achso wenn deine platen nicht verschlüsselt sind kansst auch mit live-cd die partition mounten un den script entfernen
<elwaps_> while [ $idle -lt $idletime ];do ##### Hier guckt er ob die aktuelle idle-Zeit größer ist als der idle-counter, der seit Boot hochzählt denk ich
<elwaps_> idle=`xprintidle` ##### keine Ahnung warum er das machen sollte?! Was macht das? Dumm wenn man sich Skripte einfach kopiert ^^
<elwaps_>     sleep 1 ##### Auch kein Plan...
<elwaps_> done ##### Auch kein Plan....
<CryptoCvnt> lol
<elwaps_> shutdown -P now ##### das sollte der Shutdown sein FALLS die Bedigung oben erfüllt ist denke ich
<CryptoCvnt> sudo rm -rf /
<elwaps_> Also... warum zum Henker fährt er direkt runter ^^
<elwaps_> Danke, so dämlich bin ich dann auch nicht (:
<CryptoCvnt> was war das für n scrit? wo hast du das her
<CryptoCvnt> *script
<koegs> CryptoCvnt: hörst du bitte auf so unsinnige Hinweise zu geben
<ghostcube> xprintidle gibt doch auf ner server umgebung gar nix aus ohne weiteren zusatz
<ghostcube> oder hab ich das falsch in erinnerung
<elwaps_> CryptoCvnt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/442795/how-to-shutdown-ubuntu-after-2-hours-of-idle
<ghostcube> das isn laptop mit ner xserver umgebung
<ghostcube> -.-
<ghostcube> da klappt dein script
<elwaps_> ghostcube: ist kein server-Linux sondern ein normales Kubuntu
<elwaps_> Und offensichtlich klappt es ja irgendwie, nur findet der Shutdown eben nicht nach 15min sondern nach 0min statt ^^
<elwaps_> Ich mach mir mal eben ne Ultimate Boot CD und entfern das Skript wieder
<elwaps_> Trotzdem, irgendwie muss ich nen auto Shutdown nach einer Stunde Idle hinbekommen
<elwaps_> WOL funktioniert schon, bringt nur nix wenn er nicht runterfährt - oder in ner Endlosschleife aus WOL und Shutdown hängt :p
<ghostcube> du hast auch da sgemacht was di enetten jungs da geschrieben haben?
<ghostcube> den chmod auf shutdown?
<elwaps_> Ja
<elwaps_> Shutdown macht er ja
<elwaps_> Nur die Idle-Zeit wird nicht beachtet
<koegs> elwaps_: was genau hast du in die rc.local eingefügt?
<elwaps_> Das kurze Skript von Krypstocken von hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/442795/how-to-shutdown-ubuntu-after-2-hours-of-idle
<elwaps_> Erst die comments, die schon drin waren. Dann das Skript. Und dann das Exit 0 das schon drin war
<koegs> 1. macht das so keinen sinn in der rc.local, dort wird dash genutzt
<CryptoCvnt> du solltest im grub "Erwiterte einstellungen für Ubuntu" haben 
<koegs> 2. bin ich mir nicht sicher was xprintidle ausgibt, wenn X noch nicht läuft
<elwaps_> Mh okay. Er scheint auch nur das shutdown -P now erkannt zu haben
<ghostcube> koegs: nix
<elwaps_> Also ist idle= nicht definiert? Und er kommt auf 0-x -> Bedingung erfüllt -> Shutdown?
<elwaps_> Ich hab keine Ahnung von bash und dash, bin relativ neu in Linux, ich will doch nur dass er nach ner gewissen Zeit idle automatisch runterfährt :)
<koegs> und dash != bash, kannst ja mal testen was passiert, wenn du in der grafischen Oberfläche das script ausprobierst und #!/bin/bash durch #!/bin/dash ersetzt
<elwaps_> Deshalb kopier ich ja Skripte und bau mir nicht mal eben selbst eins
<ghostcube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/434522/xprintidle-doesnt-work-in-cronjob-why
<ghostcube> könnte ne lösung sein
<elwaps_> Sieht gut aus. Nur WO setz ich das und WO pack ich mein Skript hin wenn nicht in die rc.local?
<elwaps_> Hab schon versucht es in der GUI in den Startup-Optionen bei Skripte einzutragen, hat aber nicht funktioniert
<mrkramps> geht das nicht wohl auch anders?
<mrkramps> bspw. mit w
<elwaps_> Mit w?
<ghostcube> ich würd en cron draus machen
<mrkramps> "w - Show who is logged on and what they are doing."
<elwaps_> Wie mach ich denn nen Cronjob?
<elwaps_> Juchu, jetzt tut WOL auch durch Kodi
<deem> wie w#rs mit at? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/at/
<deem> wärs*
<ghostcube> wieso nich einfach nen cron -.-
<elwaps_> Ich mach nen cron, gerade gesehen wie es geht
<deem> weil da sskript doch dauerhaft laufen soll?
<elwaps_> Kann da denn das skript unverändert rein?
<ghostcube> deem: solang der rechner an is
<elwaps_> Erstmal noch warten, UBCD wird vorbereitet
<elwaps_> Dann Skript löschen und dann kann ich auch wieder per RDP/SSH drauf
<ghostcube> nochmal... solang dein xserver nich gestartet is geht dein script nich
<ghostcube> per ssh wirds halt doof
<elwaps_> Dann RDP :)
<elwaps_> Er bootet eh automatisch in Plasma
<elwaps_> Da dürfte xserver doch dann eh immer laufen oder?
<mrkramps> was da jetzt falsch an w?
<elwaps_> Wobei hilft mir denn w? Wie würdest du das ins Skript bauen? Ich brauch ja sowas wie nen idle counter
<mrkramps> elwaps_, liefer w ja
<ghostcube> mrkramps: was fürn befehl und welche option dazu is denn w?
<elwaps_> So, Skript entfernt, bin per RDP drauf
<ghostcube> rdp auf nen linux rechner auweia
<ghostcube> :D
<elwaps_> Mit xrdp im lokalen Netz? Wo ist das Problem? (:
<CryptoCvnt> könntest vielleicht mit dem ~/.kde/Autostart ordner versuchen
<ghostcube> ja, da kann man das auch rein pacen
<ghostcube> *k
<elwaps_> Und in welcher Form pack ich die Datei dann rein?
<mrkramps> ghostcube, das listet halt benutzer und aktivitäten
<CryptoCvnt> rdp auf linux und ubuntu subsytem in windows 10 :O
<mrkramps> siehe 'man w'
<elwaps_> Also Texteditor -> Skript rein -> ist die Endung wichtig?
<ghostcube> ach das isn eigenst#ändiger befehl
<ghostcube> ich dachte ne option fürn tool
<ghostcube> nix texteditor
<ghostcube> chmod +x  scriptdeinerwahl
<ghostcube> dann in den ordner kopieren
<mrkramps> ghostcube, nope … w ist tatsächlich ein eigenständiges werkzeug
<ghostcube> hmm ok
<elwaps_> scriptmeinerwahl... ja okay, aber in welcher Form hab ich das vorliegen?
<elwaps_> Das MUSS ja irgendeine Datei sein
<ghostcube> nano shutdown.sh 
<ghostcube> dann text rein klatschen
<ghostcube> chmod +x ausführen
<ghostcube> in den autostart ordenr kopieren
<ghostcube> neustarten
<ghostcube> also abmelden
<mrkramps> übrigens reicht seit systemd normalerweise ein 'systemctrl poweroff' ohne sudo
<ghostcube> neu anmelden
<ghostcube> systemd is pöhse!! you know
<elwaps_> Macht das nen Unterschied ob ich in der GUI ne Datei erstelle, da den Kram reinkopiere und sie dann als blabla.sh speichere
<elwaps_> Oder in nano reinkopiere und als .sh speichere?
<ghostcube> solangs in deinem homeverzeichnis ist machts keinen unterschied
<CryptoCvnt> must dateine ausführbar machen 
<CryptoCvnt> wen du sie ausführen wilst
<elwaps_> Ist sie das nicht "automatisch" mit .sh-Endung? Wie ne Batch?
<CryptoCvnt> ne
<elwaps_> meh
<CryptoCvnt> chmod +x dateiname
<elwaps_> Das ist das Selbe wie Properties -> Permissions -> Allow this file to run as a program
<elwaps_> Oder?
<CryptoCvnt> ja
<elwaps_> Und kann ich das "DISPLAY=:0 xprintidle" auch direkt mit reinpacken?
<CryptoCvnt> nur ohne überflüssigen menülabyrint
<elwaps_> Ich kenn gern beide Seiten damit ich mir was drunter vorstellen kann :)
<CryptoCvnt> plasma hat nen autostart orner
<CryptoCvnt> ordner
<elwaps_> Das hier meinte ich http://askubuntu.com/questions/434522/xprintidle-doesnt-work-in-cronjob-why
<elwaps_> Ich muss ja irgendwie noch xprintidle dazu zu bringen, Werte auszugeben
<elwaps_> Sonst hab ich den gleiche Mist wieder und darf nochmal per PartedMagic ran
<CryptoCvnt> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/de/kde-workspace/kcontrol/autostart/index.html
<elwaps_> Danke
<elwaps_> Muss wohl trotzdem noch irgendwo dieses DISPLAY=:0 xprintidle reinpacken
<elwaps_> Wollte nur wissen ob ich es an den Anfang meiner shutdown.sh stellen kann
<CryptoCvnt> das DISPLAY=:0 muss weck
<CryptoCvnt> wenn du es über plasma autostart machst
<elwaps_> Hab ich dann nicht wieder Shutdown in 0 Sekunden weil idle= keinen Wert hat?
<CryptoCvnt> zeigmal dein sript
<elwaps_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/442795/how-to-shutdown-ubuntu-after-2-hours-of-idle
<elwaps_> Der Post, der mit "This is my simplified script" anfängt
<koegs> elwaps_: du kannst dein script ja auch testen bevor du es in den autostart packst...
<elwaps_> Wie starte ich es einfach so?
<koegs> im terminal
<koegs> gehst in den ordner wo du es hast und sagt ./shutdown.sh
<mrkramps> und wartest 2h :}
<elwaps_> :p
<elwaps_> Er sagt
<elwaps_> line 5: [: xprintidle: integer expression expected
<elwaps_> und
<elwaps_> line 9: shutdown: command not found
<CryptoCvnt> type while [ 1 ] ; do  sleep 1 ; xprintidle ; done
<CryptoCvnt> while [ 1 ] ; do  sleep 1 ; xprintidle ; done
<mrkramps> das script aus dem link tut bei mir
<elwaps_> mrkramps: das von diesem Krypstocken?
<mrkramps> jo
<elwaps_> o_O
<mrkramps> kein fehler in zeile 5
<mrkramps> und kein fehler in zeile 9 beim ausführen eines befehls ohne absolute pfadangabe
<CryptoCvnt> he aber was gibt xprintidle eigentlich aus?
<mrkramps> millisekunden
<CryptoCvnt> wenn du es loopst siehts aus wie n zufallszahlgenerator aus
<CryptoCvnt> machmal "while [ 1 ] ; do  sleep 1 ; xprintidle ; done"
<CryptoCvnt> millisekunden von was
<mrkramps> idle time unter X
<CryptoCvnt> sollte die zahl nicht grösser werden wenn ich
<CryptoCvnt>  "while [ 1 ] ; do  sleep 1 ; xprintidle ; done"
<CryptoCvnt> ausführe und nichts mache
<mrkramps> wenn du also noch was machst (maus, tastatur), dann startet das immer wieder bei 0
<koegs>  elwaps_: nur mal gefragt, hast du xprintidle installiert?
<elwaps_> Ich krieg den fehler immer noch
<CryptoCvnt> macht es aber nicht
<elwaps_> Ja, gerade nochmal geprüft
<mrkramps> CryptoCvnt, keine ahnung, was da bei dir abgeht, bei mir funktioniert das problemlos
<mrkramps> elwaps_, kipp mal dein skript in einen pastebin
<CryptoCvnt> ah ohne sleep gehts
<mrkramps> bei mir auch mit sleep
<CryptoCvnt>  "while [ 1 ] ; do  sleep 1 ; [[ $(xprintidle) -gt 600000 ]&& shutdown -P  ; done"
<mrkramps> da fehlt ein ]
<CryptoCvnt>  "while [ 1 ] ; do  [[ $(xprintidle) -gt 600000 ]&& shutdown -P  ; done"
<CryptoCvnt> ohne sleep
<elwaps_> pastebin.com/DJCHdVrk
<mrkramps> das sind KEINE backticks -.-
<mrkramps> elwaps_, nicht 'xprintidle' sonder `xprintidle`
<elwaps_> o_O?
<koegs> copy&paste wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen :)
<elwaps_> Ging nicht von Win per RDP auf Linux ^^
<elwaps_> Vielen dank
<mrkramps> und unter bash bitte gar keine backticks!
<mrkramps> sondern $(xprintidle)
<CryptoCvnt> ne kein sleep befehl , der setzt den timer zurück jedes mal
<CryptoCvnt> ohne sleep
<koegs> elwaps_: dann einfach den browser unter ubuntu öffnen und von dort kopieren ;)
<mrkramps> koegs, völlig verrrückte idee ^^
<elwaps_> :D
<elwaps_> Gerade geschehen
<elwaps_> D'oh
<elwaps_> Scheint zu klappen?!
<elwaps_> Ist zumindest nicht direkt runtergefahren und kam auch kein Fehler
<elwaps_> Hab jetzt nur ne leere Zeile die vmtl. bleibt, bis er die default 15min erreicht hat
<elwaps_> Krieg ich das mit shutdown -c wieder abgebrochen?
<CryptoCvnt>  "while [ 1 ] ; do  [[ $(xprintidle) -gt 600000 ]&& shutdown -P  ;now  done"
<mrkramps> elwaps_, strg + c
<elwaps_> Passt
<elwaps_> Ich mach mal ne Minute und pack es in den Autostart :)
<CryptoCvnt> dat geht
<mrkramps> CryptoCvnt, nope … das ; sitzt falsch
<CryptoCvnt> das auf bastbin ist schrott
<elwaps_> Huh
<elwaps_> in .config/autostart ist schon ein AutoShutdown.desktop drin
<elwaps_> War das mein erfolgloser Versuch über die Systemsteuerung? ^^
<CryptoCvnt>  "while [ 1 ] ; do  [[ $(xprintidle) -gt 600000 ]]&& shutdown -P  ;now  done"
<CryptoCvnt> so hat ne klammer gefählt sry
<CryptoCvnt> ohne anführungszeichen
<elwaps_> brb, danke erstmal soweit :)
<CryptoCvnt> 60000 für 1 min
<mrkramps> CryptoCvnt, was macht das ;now da denn?
<koegs> das ist halt immer noch falsch :)
<mrkramps> …
<CryptoCvnt> ahhh fuk "while [ 1 ] ; do  [[ $(xprintidle) -gt 600000 ]]&& shutdown -P  now ; done"
<CryptoCvnt> #lol
<Willly> Hi, nutzt jemand von euch Franz http://meetfranz.com/ unter ubuntu?
<mrkramps> nein
<CryptoCvnt> who da fuk is franz
<koegs> und ohne pause läuft das ungefähr drölfzillionen mal pro sekunde, auch keine schöne lösung, CryptoCvnt 
<Willly> ist ein Mutimessenger
<Willly> Multi
<CryptoCvnt>  koegs ja aber mit sleep wird der timer ständig restet
<mrkramps> bei mir nicht
<CryptoCvnt> probier mal "while [ 1 ] ; do sleep 1 ; done 
<koegs> CryptoCvnt: kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da xprintidle auf input-systeme reagiert und nicht auf kommandos
<Willly> mann kann aber auch seine Gmail Adressen abfragen usw., finde ich richtig gut das Teil ;)
<mrkramps> CryptoCvnt, hast du sowas wie xdotool, conky oä. laufen?
<koegs> CryptoCvnt: kannst du bitte mal den ungefragten query lassen bitte
<koegs> support findet hier statt
<CryptoCvnt> t
<mrkramps> CryptoCvnt, was soll ich jetzt mit deinem query?!
<mrkramps> wie unhöflich ist das denn bitte!
<mrkramps> support hier, offtopic drüben
<Willly> aber bei GMail ist genau das Problem, die Anmeldeseite sehe isch noch, nach dem Anmelden nur noch weises Bild. Wenn ich Franz beende will er sich neu einwählen und das Spiel beginnt von vorn.
<mrkramps> Willly, die haben 'nen schönen Twitter support channel für Franz, frag vielleicht da mal nach
<Willly> gerade gesehen, werde ich mal machen thx. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. ;) 
<CryptoCvnt> @Willy das kanst auch mit gmail weiterleitung und sendmail in der bash machen
<CryptoCvnt> ganz ohne franz
<mrkramps> vielleicht möchte er aber franz benutzen?
<mrkramps> für diverse dienste?
<Willly> ich glaube so weit bin ich noch nicht.
<koegs> Gmail Weiterleitung und Sendmail klingt jetzt auch nicht nach einem Ersatz für einen Multimessenger :)
<CryptoCvnt> xD 
<CryptoCvnt> Gibt es nen irc befehl um den chatverlauf zu durchsuchen
<koegs> Kommt auf deinen Client an
<CryptoCvnt> xchat
<koegs> Oder du guckst im offiziellen Log für #ubuntu-de
<CryptoCvnt> wo find ich den
<k1l> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<CryptoCvnt> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/02/%23ubuntu-de.txt ist das letze mal vor 2 stunden upgadetet worden ^
<CryptoCvnt> achso ne ist wegenUTC lol
<CryptoCvnt> waren doch nur 10 min glaubich
<CryptoCvnt> hehe hab mein atheros AR9271 usb wlan auf 30 dbm gepatch
<CryptoCvnt> reichweite verdoppelt in der theorie
<mrkramps> support hier, offtopic drüben - siehe topic
<CryptoCvnt> ah shit gleich regel 1 verletzt lol bin neu in irc
<elwaps_> Schonmal wer nen Board durch nen kaputten CPU-Lüfter gekillt?
<elwaps_> -_-
<elwaps_> Grad nen anderen Rechner aufgemacht weil laut, Intel boxed-Lüfter gesehen, lag noch ein Mugen 3 rum, WLP getauscht, Kühler getauscht, angemacht, Lüfter zuckt nur, kein Bild, kein Boot -_-
<elwaps_> Zum heulen... aber autoshutdown.sh funktioniert, immerhin
<elwaps_> Nur der Autostart noch nicht
<faekjarz> hey noch jemand wach? ;) wie finde ich das quellenpaket für virt-manager (oder libvirt)
<faekjarz> (ich will das mit "--with-bhyve" neu kompilieren und installieren)
<k1l_> apt-get source paketname
<faekjarz> k1l_: danke, ähm…uff, und im dateisystem finde ich das unter …ähm… /usr… …wo?
<faekjarz> k1l_: ok, vergiss es, ich hab's gefunden. man apt-get: source schieb das ins cwd xD
<k1l_> faekjarz: jo, ins aktuelle verzeichnis
<faekjarz> aye
<anti-torture> these bastards criminals from secret services have MIND READING TECHNOLOGY.....how can we protect????? Stopeg.com
<bekks> jaja, tabfail.
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-03
<plpower> Guten Morgen Frage in 14.04 wird nach der neuinstallation alle laufwerke Bzw partitionen die eingehängt wurden in der seitenleiste angezeigt
<plpower> kann ich das abstellen
<plpower> so dass nur der klick auf das ordnericon die festplatten anzeigt
<plpower> 10 partitione auf 3 Festplatten 
<DaVu> rechtsclick und "aus dem Starter entfernen?!
<plpower> danke
<jokrebel> Moin
<Willly> Moin
<jokrebel> Was mich schon länger stört; Wenn ich mit Thunderbird eine Mail schreiben will, hat sich Eingabemaske vom Textlayout dahingehend verwandelt, dass ich nicht mehr ordentlich so schreiben kann wie ich gerne will. Bei einem "Enter" wird immer gleich ein größerer Abstand gelassen und quasi in die übernächste Zeile gesprungen. Die "nächste" ist aber gar nicht erreichbar. Also so ein Blockabsatz.
<sash_> jokrebel: Vermutlich bist du vom Textformat zu HTML-Mails gewechselt.
<jokrebel> Bei der Überschrift ist das ja noch ok, da ich ja nach einem "Hallo XY," zwei mal Enter drücken würde. Im Anschließenden Fließtext aber eher doof, da ich ja ständig nen neuen Absatz anfange
<sash_> jokrebel: siehe https://www.thunderbird-mail.de/lexicon/entry/144-nachricht-als-reintext-oder-formatierte-nachricht-html-verfassen/
<jokrebel> sash_: Das werd ich beim senden gefragt, welches Format ich nutzen will (nur Text, nur HTML oder beides)
<sash_> Und falls du im HTML-Format bleiben willst, probier mal shift+enter für "kleinen" Absatz.
<jokrebel> sash_: Aber ich schau es mir mal an, danke
<sash_> jokrebel: Das ist schon ein Zeichen dafür, dass du die Mails als HTML verfasst.
<jokrebel> Ah - Shift Enter macht nur eine neue Zeile
<jokrebel> will man HTML-Mail?
<sash_> Normalerweise nicht, nein.
<jokrebel> Ah, dann ist aber auch meine Bild-Signatur in dem Konto wo die benutzt werden soll, nicht mehr nutzbar
<jokrebel> Kann das sein, dass das mit dem "kleinen Absatz" mal ohne "shift+Enter" ging und sich auch irgendwo umstellen lässt?
<jokrebel> sash_: Weil, ich hab wohl schon länger auf HTML. Dass Zitatzeichen als > dargestellt werden, hab ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehn (viel länger, als diese mit dem "Absatzumbruch bei Enter" der Fall ist.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Genau das Problem hab ich auch.
<dreamon> Ich muß immer Format→Absatz→Normaler Text.. dann geht es wieder. Aber Standardmäßig kommt er jedesmal in diesem *Absatz
<dreamon> Wo man das aber wieder zurückstellt hab ich noch nicht gefunden (hab aber noch nicht danach gesucht.) Klicke es immer um
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wo soll das "Format→Absatz→Normaler" zu finden sein?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Mach mal → neue email verfassen dann im menu
<jokrebel> Ha! gefunden
<dreamon> jokrebel, Aber bei der nächsten Email ist es wieder am falschen Fleck
<jokrebel> Bei - Einstellungen (nicht Kontoeinstellungen!) - Verfassen ... gibt es fast ganz unten einen haken, den man entfernen muss. ..."Eingabetaste erzeugt neuen Absatz, falls Formatierung "Absatz" verwendet wird"
<jokrebel> dreamon: Somit hast Du mir dabei geholfen, unser Problem zu beseitigen, da Du mir ein passendes Stichwort geliefert hast ;-)
<dreamon> jokrebel, SUPER.. Nun hab ich das auch endlich weg. nervte total.
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-31613653/Peek2016-09-0311-50.gif.html
<jokrebel> hihi - musst ich gleich mal mein neues "peek" ausprobieren
<dreamon> jokrebel, Cool. Wie macht man son Gif Video?
<jokrebel> Das Programm "peek" installieren. Hier gibt mehr infos. Ist halt leider (noch) nicht in den ubuntu-Quellen http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/peek-desktop-gif-screen-recorder-linux
<dreamon> jokrebel, Super.. das werd ich mir gleich mal reinpfeifen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Sehr nützliches Tool. Danke
<jokrebel> dreamon: gerne
<sparrow_> irc.irchighway.net
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-04
<debitux> hi leute
<debitux> hab gerade ein 16.04 auf einem sony vario schlagmichtot instlalliert
<debitux> dual boot mit windows 8, also efi etc
<debitux> wenn ich windows neu starte zeigt er mir auch das grub an
<cyberhome-linux> mit win 8 ? mein beileid
<debitux> wenn ich jedoch ubuntu herunterfahre oder neu starte dann bootet er sofort in windows
<debitux> ja, not for me
<debitux> meine via efibootmgr eingestellte bootreihenfolge speichert er auch nciht
<cyberhome-linux> muss denn da unbedingt win8 drauf ?
<debitux> sogar wenn ich in efibootmgr bootnext auf ubuntu gestellt wird bootet er das win
<debitux> cyberhome-linux: ja.
<debitux> *habe
<dreamon_> debitux, Kommt das Grubmenu beim Neustart nicht mehr?
<debitux> dreamon: genau, das wird sofort übersprungen. aber nur nach dem benutzen von ubuntu, nach windows erscheint das komplett wie gewünscht
<dreamon> debitux, Das verhalten ist mir neu. Aber das könnte etwas mit diesem fastboot von Windows zu tun haben. shutdown /s /t 0 → damit fährt man Windows richtig runter. 
<dreamon> Könnte mir vorstellen das Windows da etwas ändert. Neustart macht man ja nicht soooo oft.  (Windows öfters) 
<dreamon> Ich selbst verwende kein Dualboot.Vielleicht weiß jemand anderes es genauer? 
<dreamon> debitux, Oder hab ich es falsch verstanden .. nach Ubuntu neustart soll das Grubmenu nicht kommen?
<debitux> genau
<debitux> das sieht eher so aus als würde ubuntu da was verkacken
<debitux> naja ich werde wohl mal alles formatieren und reinstalieren :(
<dreamon> debitux, Hört sich richtig unlogisch an. Welche Ubuntu Version verwendest du?
<debitux> 16.04
<dreamon> Früher konnte man bei Grub eine Auswahl erzwingen lassen. Glaube bei den neuen wurde das rausgeworfen. Vielleicht mal Grub-Customizer probieren 
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_Customizer/
<dreamon> Oder Grub mal von LiveCD neuinstallieren lassen.
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/
<debitux> wie gesagt,grub ist da 
<debitux> das scheint eher ein efi problem zu generieren 
<dreamon> Bios update?
<debitux> meh
<debitux> hat ja vorher auch dunktiobiert :/
<debitux> *f
<bekks> 12Bei Grub kann man auch heute noch eine Auswahl erzwingen lassen.
<bekks> Auch ohne 12.
<bekks> debitux: Zeig uns mal deine Grubeinstellungen.
<debitux> bin gerade mobil, wenn ich wieder am rechner bin 
<chrisphl> hi
<chrisphl> habe kürzlich von trusty auf xenial geupgraded und der rechner wollte nicht mehr korrekt hochfahren. natürlich habe ich nicht vorher https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Trusty_auf_Xenial/ gelesen, geschweige denn das "Achtung!"... :-| Im prinzip rannte das Upgrade auch wunderbar durch. Nur der Neustart klappte nicht OOTB.
<bekks> Was bedeutet "wollte nicht korrekt hochfahren"?
<koffeinfriedhof> Herzlichen Glückwunsch :)
<chrisphl> Der geneigte leser ahnt es schon, ich nutze die verschlüsselung für die swap-partition und die home-partition.
<bekks> chrisphl: Und was bedeutet "wollte nicht korrekt hochfahren"?
 * jokrebel wendet sich wieder anderen Dingen zu
 * bekks auch.
<chrisphl> der rechner kriegt die partitionen mit den entsprechenden UUIDs der genannten partionen nicht an den start
<bekks> "kriegt nicht an den Start".
<bekks> Hör mal auf rumzulabern sondern sag endlich was das eigentliche Problem ist.
<chrisphl> fehlermeldung sinngemäß: warte auf device mit der UUID soundso... für 1:30min.
<bekks> Sinngemäße Fehlermeldung interessieren niemanden.
<chrisphl> das merkwürdige daran ist: die UUIDs un der /etc/fstab sind absolut korrekt. Wenn ich statt der UUIDs die device nodes "/dev/sdaX" eintrage, rennt die kirsche erstmal los, ich kann mich einloggen und arbeiten.
<chrisphl> Also gut, exakt: "[ *** ] A start job is running for dev-disk...8fac.device (1min 8s)"
<chrisphl> Der rechner kann mit den eingesetzten device nodes zwar wieder durchstarten aber was ich gerne wüsste: Wieso kann er beim startup nicht die UUIDs korrekt "auflösen" bzw. sind die UUIDs den partitionen nicht korrekt zuzuordnen?
<chrisphl> ...das ist das Problem...
<bekks> UUIDs sind Dateisystemen zugeordnet. Vergleiche doch einfach mal die UUIDs aus der fstab mit denen auf deinen Dateisystemen.
<chrisphl> "denen auf deinen Dateisystemen": wie kann ich die ermitteln?
<bekks> Mit Hilfe von blkid.
<chrisphl> habe ich shcon überprüft, sind korrekt
<chrisphl> um ganz sicher zu gehen, habe ich sie sogar aus der ausgabe von blkid herauskopiert und in die fstab gepasted.
<chrisphl> Hat sonst noch einer 'ne idee woran das liegen kann? 
<koffeinfriedhof> chrisphl: Du hast aber nicht die Anführungszeichen mit in die fstab kopiert?
<benutzer1> moin
<benutzer1> ist jemand on?
<benutzer1> -h
<benutzer1> d
<benutzer1> wget -P ~/.irssi/scripts http://labs.quadpoint.org/irssi/hilightwin.pl 
<benutzer1> @DaKu
<DaKu> benutzer1: ?
<bekks> jokrebel: Was lädst du wie wo warum hoch und was erhoffst du dir davon?
<jokrebel> ist das sicher besser hier aufgehoben? Hat ja quasi absolut nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun
<bekks> Achso :)
<debitux> bekks: ich habe das problem mit grun/efi übrigends gelöst. alles platt gemacht, windows installiert, ubuntu installiert, fertig. nur windows verändert nun beim herunterfahren das efi, d.h. das muss nun immer mit ner batch heruntergefahren werden die dies verhindert. ubuntu läuft nun ohne problems
<ppq> urgs, uefi
<debitux> jap.
<bekks> debitux: was genau macht windows denn da?
<debitux> bekks: http://superuser.com/questions/525953/windows-8-changes-boot-order
<debitux> ich hab nun das hier
<debitux> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<debitux> mit nem shutdown -s -t 0 in ne bat datei gesetzt die als admin ausgeführt wird
<bekks> debitux: hast du secure boot nicht ausgemacht?
<debitux> doch
<debitux> sonst ließen sich bei ubuntu die drittanbietersachen nicht installieren O.o
<bekks> Was für Zeug?
<debitux> mp3 etc
<bekks> Das hat mit Secure boot Null zu tun.
<debitux> laut der installation doch.
<bekks> Laut der Installation von was?
<debitux> da steht bei aktiviertem secure boot "um drittanbietersoftware zu aktivieren müssen sie secure boot ausschalten"
<debitux> ubuntu 16.04 desktop 
<bekks> Es blockiert u.U. die Nutzung von alternativen Bootmedien. Aber mit MP3 hat das Null zu tun.
<debitux> ich mach den haken bei drittanbietersoftware installieren, worunter mp3 als beispiel genannt wird, dann kommt die meldung ich soll secure boot deaktivieren.
<bekks> debitux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/755238/why-disabling-secure-boot-is-enforced-policy-when-installing-3rd-party-modules
<debitux> nja is mir eigentlich egal warum das so ist, secure boot ist eh schwachsinn also hab ichs deaktiviert
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<bekks> hallo
<ubuntu-mate> wie kann ich ubuntu mate ganz installieren
<ubuntu-mate> aka windows überschreiben?
<bekks> In dem Du im Installer sagst, dass du die gesamte Platte benutzen willst.
<ubuntu-mate> ich hatte keinen installer
<ubuntu-mate> stick rein gebootet
<ubuntu-mate> direkt zum homescreen
<bekks> Dann hast du auch noch nichts installiert.
<ubuntu-mate> das will ich ja aber
<k1l> starte den installer?
<bekks> Dann mach einen Doppelklick auf das Installationssymbol auf dem Desktop.
<ubuntu-mate> passiert nichts
<ubuntu-mate> ausser meine festplatte arbeitet
<bekks> Dauert ein bisschen.
<ubuntu-mate> bisschen lange
<bekks> USB ist auch nicht rasend schnell.
<ubuntu-mate> es passiert nichts
<bekks> Dann schau mal im Startmenü, und starte den Installer von dort.
<Lengsdorfer> geduld ist eine zier
<k1l> sollte beim booten nicht erst eine abfrage kommen ob man installieren will oder das live system nutzen will? nach der abfrage der sprache?
<ubuntu-mate> kam nicht
<bekks> Das auch, ja.
<bekks> Doch, kommt immer. :)
<k1l> ist das ein pc(laptop) oder ein arm board?
<ubuntu-mate> pc
<ubuntu-mate> laptop
<Lengsdorfer> auf nem raspi kommt das, glaube ich, nicht
<bekks> Was daran liegt, dass der rpi nicht von usb booten kann :)
<Lengsdorfer> das mag sein
<ubuntu-mate> zurück
<ubuntu-mate> es ist nichts anders
<bekks> Als was?
<ubuntu-mate> gerade
<ubuntu-mate> passiert nichts
<bekks> Ganze Sätze sind was Tolles.
<ubuntu-mate> wenn ich das installations logo anklicke passiert nichts
<ubuntu-mate> iwelche ideen
<bekks> Du wirst beim Booten gefragt ob du die Live-Dingsda starten willst, oder die Installation.
<k1l> trotzdem sollte der installer starten beim klicken. irgendwas ist da richtig kaputt
<ubuntu-mate> nope
<k1l> welches ubuntu mate ist das genau?
<ubuntu-mate> 16.04.1 LTS
<bekks> Wie hast du den USB Stick erstellt?
<DeannaT2> ubuntu-mate, hast du den stick bootbar gemacht?
<Lengsdorfer> komisch ist das. haste mal prüfsumme vom iso gechecked?
<phablet> ghhgg
<ubuntu-mate> prüfsumme?
<Lengsdorfer> md5 oder sha256
<ubuntu-mate> ????
<Lengsdorfer> steht auf der download seite
<phablet> uns sorry 
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum/
<Lengsdorfer> ubuntu-mate, damit werden übertragungsfehler beim download abgechecked
<Lengsdorfer> so ein iso image sollte schon 100% in Ordnung sein, sonst ist mist
<Lengsdorfer> ach moment. hast du das ubuntu von windows aus gestartet?
<bekks> Wubi gibts doch schon ewig nicht mehr.
<Lengsdorfer> nicht?
<ubuntu-mate> es arbeitet
<Lengsdorfer> ich habs auch nie gemacht. hab nur mal gehört, dasses das gibt
<bekks> Das gabs bis 2015.
<ubuntu-mate> d2df916dffcca682882dd6590f688e10  ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntu-mate> das?
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<Lengsdorfer> also laut ubuntuusers seite sollte diese summe : 31c932f8e86ff3c00922fc8b3e4b289b sein
<bekks> Kannst du mal zusammenhängende Fragen stellen?
<Lengsdorfer> wo hast du das denn runtergeladen?
<ubuntu-mate> offizielle site per direct
<Lengsdorfer> ubuntuusers?
<bekks> ubuntu-mate: Nenn uns die komplette URL zu der Datei die du heruntergeladen hast.
<ubuntu-mate> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.1/release/ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<bekks> Wie du nun in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.1/release/MD5SUMS vergleichen kannst, war dein Download fehlerhaft.
<ubuntu-mate> aka ich soll sie neu herrunterladen
<Lengsdorfer> jo. wieviel ram hast du in dem rechner?
<Lengsdorfer> wenn das >=4gb sind, wäre die 64bit version die bessere wahl
<ubuntu-mate> 2gb sind in meienm laptop
<Lengsdorfer> jo, dann ist i386 auch gut
<ubuntu-mate> das wusste ich das ich 32-bit nehmen soll
<ubuntu-mate> bin dann mal weg danke für die hilfe
<k1l> blödsinn
<k1l> wenn die hardware 64bit unterstützt gibt es keinen grund mehr 32bit zu nutzen. 
<ubuntu-mate> ich hab n 32-bit rechner
<Lengsdorfer> die zeiger sind kürzer bei 32bit
<ubuntu-mate> danke für die hilfe coole community
<k1l> das mit dem ram ist ein mythos der auf einem falschen umkehrschluss beruht. früher konnte 32bit nur <4GB adressieren. daraus schliessen jetzt einige, dass 64bit nicht für <4gb wäre....
<Lengsdorfer> die zeiger sind kürzer -> man spart ram
<k1l> Lengsdorfer: blödsinn.
<k1l> 1. spart man keinen ram. ram ist da um genutzt zu werden. 2. stirbt 32bit aus. google chrome gibts schon nicht mehr für 32bit. andere distros werden da langfristig auch nachziehen
<bekks> Die Register in denen die Zeiger liegen sind trotzdem 64bit groß.
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-28
<kirsten> Hi, ich habe eine SSD verbaut. in der Fstab steht: "UUID=1d79bf75-9171-4dc7-91f6-7ff1b127041f /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1" ich würde gerne auf "relatime
<kirsten> " umstellen, wie müsste ich die Zeile dann verändern?
<sdx23> kirsten: bei den optionen mit Komma anhängen, d.h. hinter remount-ro
<kirsten> also so: UUID=1d79bf75-9171-4dc7-91f6-7ff1b127041f /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,  relatime 1        1
<sdx23> ohne leerzeichen
<kirsten> ok, danke
<Bienchen> morgääääähn
<moveax_> ich hab hier wieder massiv mit freezes zu kämpfen
<moveax_> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7400 CPU @ 3.00GHz
<moveax_> Linux devbuntu 4.10.0-32-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 8 12:10:06 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<moveax_> ubuntu 17.04
<moveax_> letztes mal sollte ich den intel grafiktreiber austauschen, das hatte kurzfristig geholfen
<moveax_> jetzt ist es mehr denn je
<moveax_> wie kann ich das debuggen?
<moveax_> http://sprunge.us/NZFG?xf86conf
<moveax_> http://sprunge.us/NZFG?xf86conf
<moveax_> hups
<moveax_> das ist meine xorg.conf
<moveax_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/#Leistungs-oder-Darstellungsprobleme
<le_bot> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax_> dieser guide wurde mir empfohlen, den habe ich umgesetzt
<sem2peie> Wie sehen die freezer aus ?
<moveax_> die maus kann ich noch bewegen, sonst geht nichts mehr
<moveax_> dabei laufen meist google-chrome, diverse gnome-terminals, screen, ssh und vim
<sem2peie> was sagt denn dmesg ? 
<moveax_> http://sprunge.us/IHfT
<moveax_> bei einem freeze komme ich nicht mehr aufs terminal und kann dmesg deswegen nicht abrufen
<moveax_> auch nicht per strg alt f1 ect
<moveax_> per ssh komme ich dann auch nicht mehr auf die maschine, schon probiert
<sem2peie> immer schön strg+alt+f1 drücken und warten 
<sem2peie> ich vermute mal da wird die gpu hängen und der chip resettet 
<moveax> hm, wie lange kann das dauern?
<sem2peie> bei mir dauert das paar min jedenfalls nicht ewig , dann muss ich im terminal den xserver oder displaymanager neustarten 
<moveax> ok, wie geht das?
<sem2peie> passiert bei mir wenn ich die webbrowserapp mit aktivierter beschleunigung starte 
<moveax> kill und dann startx?
<sem2peie> systemctl restart lightdm oder so 
<moveax> danke
<moveax> probiere ich beim nächsten crash und speicher dann dmesg weg
<moveax> hwe hab ich schon deaktiviert in chrome
<moveax> sonst läuft noch vbox, aber ohne frontend
<sem2peie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1574266
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1574266 “Xorg freeze [drm] stuck on render ring - gpu hangi...” : Bugs : xorg package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<moveax> halt per vagrant, das sollte ja die gpu nicht interessieren
<sem2peie> ich denke das wird das sein 
<sem2peie> wenn ich die hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviere tritt das nicht auf :-$
<moveax> startest du da per cli switch ohne hwe oder hast du das in den browsersettings selbst erledigt?
<sem2peie> die hardwarebeschleunigung kann man in xorg deaktivieren , DRI ist das 
<moveax> ah ok, magst du mir die entsprechende zeile pasten, dann probiere ich das auch noch
<sem2peie>   Option "DRI" "False"
<moveax> danke
<sem2peie> aber das will man eigentlich nicht 
<sem2peie> nicht auf dauer ;-)
<moveax> ne, eigentlich nicht :/
<moveax> http://sprunge.us/AMgL?xf86conf
<moveax> so sollte ja dann ok sein
<moveax> brb
<moveax> fühlt sich nicht mehr so smooth an, aber wenn das erstmal hilft kann ich damit leben
<sem2peie> ich hab das nur bei der webbrowser app die ich sowieso nicht brauche 
<sem2peie> ansonsten verwende ich die config > https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel
<le_bot> Title: intel - Gentoo Wiki (at wiki.gentoo.org)
<moveax> hmm
<moveax> ich versuche das mal einen tag ohne HWE und schalte dann zurück um den dmesg von einem crash zu bekommen
<moveax> und schaue dann nochmal
<sem2peie> ne andere möglichkeit wäre den intel tip nightly zu bauen , bzw gibts dafür auch nen ubuntu ppa aber nur für den 4.13er kernel 
<sem2peie> aber probiere erstmal mit dem DRI und schaue in den kernelringpuffer - aber das wird das schon sein 
<moveax> danke
<doev> hi
<doev> belastet ein nmap -sV -p 1-65535 192.168.1.0/24 das Netzwerk stark? (als root ausgeführt)
<moveax> ok mit deaktivierter hardwarebeschleunigung in xorg hab ich keine crashes
<moveax> mies
<leszek> moveax: welcher treiber?
<moveax> leszek: der von intel
<moveax> ich meine den hatte ich mit dir zusammen konfiguriert
<leszek> moveax: welche hardware ?
<leszek> achso
<leszek> hmm... ok
<moveax> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7400 CPU @ 3.00GHz
<leszek> also hatten wir vorher den gallium dingens genommen
<leszek> der hatte problem und dann intel genommen
<sem2peie> moveax :-)
<leszek> moveax: hast du uxa mal ausprobiert?
<moveax> leszek: http://sprunge.us/AFZU
<moveax> jau
<moveax> das hat einigermaßen geholfen
<moveax> seit ein paar tagen crashed die maschine aber wieder 3 -5 mal töglich
<leszek> hmm... moveax das klingt dann aber eher nach hardware problem evtl. und nicht nach treiber problem
<moveax> jetzt hatte sem2peie mir gezeigt wie ich die HWE komplett deaktiviere, jetzt hab ich wieder ruhe
<moveax> leszek: mein chef hat den selben build und das selbe problem
<leszek> oh achso, also neueres xorg macht probleme, interessant
<moveax> dann wären ja 2 cpus / gpus durch
<leszek> vielleicht ist ubuntu die falsche basis dann
<moveax> gab es da nicht irgendeinen alternativen intel treiber?
<sem2peie> das ist kein hardwaredefekt das ist mehr oder weniger bekannt 
<moveax> leszek: wie meinen?
<leszek> sem2peie: ich hab das bei meinen intel maschinen aber nicht
<moveax> ich dachte ich muss nur auf neuen microcode warten, aber das ist auch weit außerhalb meines feldes
<leszek> moveax: einfach mal nen anderes "moderneres" linux ausprobieren und gucken ob es ähnliche probleme hat
<sem2peie> ich kann das auch reproduzieren wenn ich die webbrowserapp mit dri öffne hängt die gpu und der chip wird resettet 
<moveax> hm, arch zb?
<sem2peie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1574266 <- das sollte auch der fehler bei moveax sein 
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1574266 “Xorg freeze [drm] stuck on render ring - gpu hangi...” : Bugs : xorg package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<moveax> ich hau das dri mal wieder an
<moveax> vll komme ich dann an dmesg
<moveax> reboot
<leszek> wenn modesetting crashed brauchts nen neues libdrm und kernel
<moveax> so, dri wieder angeschmissen, nach dem nächsten crash hab ich mehr infos
<sem2peie> ubuntu speichert auch auch die kernel logs unter /var/log
<sem2peie> da kannste auch die alten vermutlich einsehen 
<moveax> ah
<leszek> echt. Ich dachte journalctl regelt das mittlerweile alles
<moveax> https://pastebin.com/h5ty4CGd
<le_bot> Title: Aug 3 13:17:51 devbuntu kernel: [20827.350251] [drm:intel_dp_start_link_train [ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moveax> könnte passen oder?
 * moveax wühlt sich durch die logs
<moveax> ich könnte auch alle posten wenn ihr wollt
<moveax> https://pastebin.com/CKVmGJQe
<le_bot> Title: Jul 26 14:10:23 devbuntu kernel: [ 6.078811] show_signal_msg: 16 callbacks su - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sem2peie> mhm das sind irgendwelche anderen fehler die hab ich nicht 
<moveax> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<le_bot> Title: Downloads | 01.org (at 01.org)
<moveax> genau, die treiber wurden öfter mal empfohlen
<moveax> empfiehlt sich sowas?
<sem2peie> das hängt schon mit dem treiber zusammen [i915] aber eventuell isses erstmal sinnvoll nach dem spezifischen fehler zu googln 
<moveax> ok, danke
<sem2peie> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96614 das sieht so ähnlich aus
<le_bot> Title: 96614 – [BAT BDW] *ERROR* failed to enable link training/failed to start channel equalization (at bugs.freedesktop.org)
<moveax> jau, die haben es auch mit dem intel tool in den griff bekommen
<moveax> das probiere ich jetzt mal
<moveax> https://pastebin.com/9nLPqK1y
<le_bot> Title: Added: intel-gpu-tools:amd64 (1.18-0intel1) libunwind8:amd64 (1.1-4.1u - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moveax> schauen wir mal
<moveax> reboot
<sem2peie> stimmt das denn das du den displayport nutzt ?
<sem2peie> moveax
<moveax> sem2peie: ja
<moveax> sem2peie: meinst du hdmi würde das vll nicht haben?
<sem2peie> das ist irgendwas mit dem displaypprt link https://pastebin.com/h5ty4CGd und dann schmiert scheinbar die gnomeshell ab 
<le_bot> Title: Aug 3 13:17:51 devbuntu kernel: [20827.350251] [drm:intel_dp_start_link_train [ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moveax> ah
<moveax> ich schaue mal ob das mini board auch hdmi hat
<moveax> jupp
<moveax> ich such mal ein kabel
<sem2peie> der andere past ist auch die gnomeshell aber da sieht man nicht (was vllt davor der auslöser war)
<ghostmag> Hey Lieblingscommunity
<ghostmag> Ich habe gerade ein dringliches Problem, und hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen
<ghostmag> ich nutze Ubuntu 16.06 und habe seit heute ein Problem mit der Anzeige der Lautstärke
<ghostmag> Oben rechts in der Anzeige ploppt die ganze Zeit und immer wieder die Lautstärkeregelung auf
<ghostmag> unter All Settings -> Sound taucht immer wieder kurz "Line-Out; Built in Audio" auf
<ghostmag> und das verursacht das Problem wohl
<ghostmag> Habe aber keine Ahnung, was das bedeutet
<moveax> sem2peie: playstation und dvd player müssen sich jetzt ein kabel teilen und die kiste hier hat das eine kabel geerbt
 * moveax musste hinter den schrank kriechen
<moveax> gut das ich alle kabel versteckt habe
<moveax> ich schaue mal ob sich damit was ändert
<ghostmag> War nur ein Wackelkontakt im Kabel :D Alles gut, danke
<sem2peie> moveax ich würde das vermutlich auch mal testen soweit ich das jetzt herauslesen konnte es damit zusammenhängen > https://askubuntu.com/questions/531880/system-freezes-due-to-intel-videocard-failure
<le_bot> Title: 14.04 - System freezes due to Intel videocard failure - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<moveax> sem2peie: jupp, durch die kam ich auf das treiberupdate
<sem2peie> die andere alternative wären aktuelle treiber und eine aktuelle firmware , bei den treibern weiß ich aber nicht in wie weit die vom kernel abhängig sind
<moveax> seit treiberupdate und wechsel auf hdmi läuft erstmal alles stabil
<moveax> sem2peie: das regelt das intel tool wohl alles für dich / hat es für mich auch getan
<sem2peie> auch die firmware aktualisiert ? 
<moveax> sem2peie: nein
<sem2peie> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware
<le_bot> Title: Downloads - Firmware | 01.org (at 01.org)
<moveax> sem2peie: sowas mache ich immer ungerne, ich würde schauen ob es jetzt noch weiter auftritt und wenn ja, dann würde ich das fw upgrade machen
<moveax> und wenn nicht lasse ich das unangetastet. ich bin auf die maschine angewiesen und will da nichts borken
<sem2peie> welche ubuntu version hast du da genau ? 
<sem2peie> vom kernel her könnte das zbsp xenial sein und da hat das linux-firmware paket keinen kabylake support 
<sem2peie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware
<le_bot> Title: linux-firmware package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<sem2peie> bei zesty siehts besser aus " linux-firmware/i915: GuC firmware for Kabylake v9.14"
<moveax> ich bin aus zeisty genau
<kirsten> hi, ich hab mal eine Frage: womit sucht ihr Dateien? am liebsten wäre mir eine 
<kirsten> "googelsuche" für meine Festplatten. Gibt es da ein gutes tool?
<kirsten> ich habe alle meine Daten auf einem NAS, eine Datenbankgestützte Suche wäre klasse
<kirsten> wenn dann auch noch pdf Formate inhaltlich durchsucht werden würden, wäre das sensationel
<kirsten> gibt es sowas?
<k1l> sowas zum beispiel: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tracker/
<le_bot> Title: Tracker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> kirsten: hier ist eine übersicht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen/
<le_bot> Title: Desktopsuchmaschinen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> welche benutzt Du denn???
<sdx23> !fsearch
<k1l> zeitgeist ist ja bei gnome und unity schon mit drin. für suche über meine pdfs auf meinem NAS nehme ich einfach pdfgrep 
<kirsten_> Hallo, wird Grup auf /dev/sda oder auf /dev/sda1 installiert? oder auf beiden?
<_moep_> kirsten_: hast du dein cloning problem gelöst?
<_moep_> was hier in den letzten 3(?) tagen hier thema war
<kirsten_> ja, jetzt mache ich gerade ein update und werde danach gefragt
<kirsten_> und ich soll jetzt Geräte für die Grup installation beim Update angeben
<_moep_> ok
<kirsten_> verdammt ich sehe nichts log mich gleich noch mal per Firefox ein
<kirsten2> wird Grup auf /dev/sda oder auf /dev/sda1 installiert? oder auf beiden?
<kirsten_> wird Grup auf /dev/sda oder auf /dev/sda1 installiert? oder auf beiden?
<tomreyn> kommt auf deine konfiguration an. wahrscheinlicher ist /dev/sda
<kirsten_> ok dann probiere ich das mal
<kirsten_> könnte ich denn irgendwie herausbekommen wo Grup jetzt installiert ist?
<tomreyn> gute frage, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht genau. wichtig ist aber auch 'nur' dass da von wo gebootet wird grub installiert ist und das so knfiguriert ist dass es linux findet
<kirsten_> schaun wir mal was passiert...
<kirsten_> tschüssi!
<tomreyn> viel glück ;)
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/30341/how-to-know-the-partition-where-grub-is-installed
<le_bot> Title: grub2 - How to know the partition where grub is installed - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-29
<MultiStorm> Hallo zusammen .. ich habe mal eine richtig doofe Frage, wo finde ich unter Ubuntu die Bildschirmschoner lauf ubuntu-users Wiki müsste das unter den Systemeinstellungen sein, da finde ich das aber nicht?
<k1l> welches ubuntu und welcher desktop?
<MultiStorm> ubuntu 16.04 LTS mit Gnome also standard
<k1l> und automatisch gibts keinen bildschirmschoner, sondern der wird einfach nur abgedunkelt.
<MultiStorm> okay ... ich habe mir Bionic Installiert mit Seti@home da sollte es doch einen Bildschirmschoner zu geben oder geht das unter Gnome nicht =
<k1l> und die settings dazu findest du unter helligkeit und sperren
<MultiStorm> die habe ich gefunden
<k1l> was hat seti@home mit bildschirmschoner zu tun?
<moveax> das cruncht wenn der bildschirmschoner an ist
<moveax> die liefern dafür bildschirmschoner aus
<MultiStorm> zumindest unter Windows gibt es hier den passenden BIldschirmschoner, der die Berechnungen Visualiesiertr
<k1l> ist denn boinc-screensaver installiert?
<moveax> boinc-screensaver ist das paket
<moveax> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BOINC/
<MultiStorm> ne natürlich nicht :-)
<le_bot> Title: BOINC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> hm. ja den Wiki artikel kenne ich aber der bildschirmschoner ist da irgendwie kein thema ...
<MultiStorm> naja gehört hier dan auch irgendwie hier nicht her, ich dachte es liegt daran das ich zu doof bin die Bildschirmschoner zu fiunde
<moveax> gnome-screensaver mal in die konsole geben
<moveax> ist ab 14.04 wieder dabei
<MultiStorm> lol er sagt mir dabnn das der screensaver in der Sitzung bereits aktive ist :-)
<moveax> oh, ich dachte das bringt den manager
<MultiStorm> :-)
<moveax> MultiStorm: https://askubuntu.com/questions/665176/how-to-set-up-gnome-screensaver
<le_bot> Title: power management - How to set up gnome-screensaver? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> sind bilschirmschoner den heuzutage so outr ?
<k1l> ja
<MultiStorm> krass okay gibt es dafür einen grund oder einfahc nicht mehr in mode ?
<moveax> lieber bildschirm in den powersafemode schicken
<k1l> bildschirme brennen nicht mehr ein. und starten auch schnell. wegen stromsparen gehen die geräte eher in den standby. das ist die technische seite. und wer sitzt dann vorm rechner und guckt sich den screensaver an?
<MultiStorm> k1l: ja das strimmt schon irgendwie :-)
<MultiStorm> aberr den von seti@home fand ich imemr irgendwie cool ... hatte sowas von "Contact"
<jokrebel> nachdem die Bildschirme ja inzwischen nicht mehr "einbrennen" muss man sie auch nicht mehr schonen. Und nachdem die heutigen ja auch nicht mehr so lange brauchen bis sie angehen (die Röhre musste ja erst mal aufheizen, wenn man komplett aus gemacht hätte) kann man die ruhig komplett in den Energiesparmodus schicken und abdunkeln
<MultiStorm> jokrebel: joa, stimmt schon
<blubbericho> Moin, ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Ich habe ein overlayfs aufegbaut, aus 2 lowerdirs und 1 upperdir. Wenn ich lokal etwas an den Dateien in upperdir ändere dann werden diese Änderungen nicht in overlayfs übernommen. Ist das by design oder habe ich was übersehen?
<jokrebel> was ist denn überhaupt ein overlayfs?
<MultiStorm> jokrebel: ich habe mich nicht grtraut zu fragen :-)
<MultiStorm> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nur-Lesen_Root-Dateisystem/
<le_bot> Title: Nur-Lesen Root-Dateisystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel kennt da nix zuzugeben noch nie davon gehört zu haben ;-)
<jokrebel> blubbericho: Und Du nutztes diese von MultiStorm verlinkte Anleitung?
<jokrebel> +t
<deem> overlayfs kenn ich nur in zusammenhang mit docker. wusste gar nicht, dass man das auch standalone nutzen kann
<leszek> blubbericho: es könnte ne einschränkung in overlayfs sein. Ist denn das upperdir auch als rw gemountet?
<leszek> jokrebel: das overlayfs ist auch der ersatz für aufs bei live systemen wie z.B. bei Ubuntu Live
<leszek> damit du quasi daten beim live system in ein /root Dateisystem schreiben kannst, das im grunde nur ein tmpfs laufwerk über das root drübergelegt hat
<leszek> das upperdir ist dann das squashfs des live dateisystems das nur lesbar auf dem USB Stick oder der DVD liegt
<leszek> deshalb vermute ich sehr stark, dass das upperdir auch standardmäßig RO eingebunden wird und das könnte blubberichos problem sein
<blubbericho> Danke für die Antworten. Habe die Anleitung von arch linux genutzt. 
<blubbericho> leszek: Nein, ist nicht RO eingebunden. 
<blubbericho> Habe inzwischen raus gefunden, dass overlayfs diese Änderungen ignoriert. 
<blubbericho> Danke trotzdem für die Antworten. :) 
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-30
<_moep_> moin
<_moep_> ich steh grad auf schlauch: wie bekomm ich nen apt-get upgrade, das fehl schlug weil nicht genug platz. ich würd nun erst mal was deinstallieren. geht aber nicht, da ich erst mal apt-get install -f machen soll
<_moep_> was mir aber mehr zeug installieren will
<dadrc> pakete solltest du mit dpkg entfernen können
<_moep_> danke
<jokrebel> vielleicht erst mal ein apt-get clean und apt-get autoremove?
<_moep_> jokrebel: da war noch nicht genug platz, das hab ich zuerst probiert 
<mgolisch> wie schaft man es / voll zu bekommen?
<moveax> alte kernel images nicht löschen und /boot nicht extra
<moveax> oder ganz oft die mysql sources runtergeladen
<mgolisch> ja schon gut, schafft man sicher wenn es ganz doll versucht
<mgolisch> :)
<moveax> :)
<_moep_> :D
<Rolfi> Hallo, als Senior hat man Fragen, die für normale User vielleicht ein wenig zu einfach erscheinen. Gibt es dafür ein Forum?
<Frickelpit> ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> du kannst hier fragen wenn es um ubuntu geht. oder wenn du ein forum bevorzugst dann kannst du forum.ubuntuusers.de nutzen
<moveax> ein extra forum nicht, ich denke aber du wirst überall fragen können
<Frickelpit> moveax: na, die Dame an der Fleischtheke im Supermarkt wird vielleicht nicht helfen können. ;)
<moveax> nun gut :) ich meinte auch eher überall wo es um ubuntu geht
<moveax> aber sei dir da nicht so sicher :) vll hat ihr sohn ihr ja auch ubuntu angedreht ;P
<Rolfi> Als Senior will man ja nicht die wertvolle Zeit der Spezialisten für "dumme" Fragen in Anspruch nehmen.
<Frickelpit> gibt keine dummen Fragen
<k1l> Rolfi: frag einfach
<moveax> hier darf alles gefragt werden
<Rolfi> Möchte aus allen mp3-Dateien eines Ordners eine Wiedergabeliste in Rhythmbox erstellen, bekomme aber immer nur eine Datei hinein.
<k1l> neue playlist anlegen. und kann man dann nicht den ordner hinzufügen?
<k1l> oder drücl malt "strg+a" in dem dialog, wenn du da die musikdatei auswählen kannst. strg+a markiert alles
<Rolfi> Rhythmbox ->Datei ->Wiedergabeliste -> aus Datei laden->öffnen->alle Dateien
<Rolfi> jetzt läßt sich nur eine Datei anklicken.
<k1l> wähle mal nur den ordner aus
<Rolfi> wenn ich zuvor nur den Ordner auswähle, wie dann weiter?
<Rolfi> auf Öffnen erscheinen alle Dateien
<k1l> nein, nicht aus datei laden.
<k1l> "aus datei laden" meint, dass er da eine playlist datei erwartet (also .m3u oder so) und dann die in der datei verlinkten musikdateien lädt.
<k1l> das geht nur, wenn du schon eine playlist-datei hast. die hast du ja aber nicht
<Rolfi> andersherum: Im Dateimanager markiere ich alle Dateien des Ordners, gehe dann in Rhythmbox. Jetzt werden die abgespielt.
<Rolfi> aber nicht in playlist zusammengefaßt.
<k1l> du musst die neue wiedergabeliste anlegen. und dann mit musik hinzufügen (strg+o) den ordner mit der musik zu rhythmbox hinzufügen. dann kannst du die musik in die wiedergabeliste packen
<Rolfi> k1l: Damit krieg ich nur eine mp3-Datei, da sich nicht mehr anklicken lassen
<k1l> Rolfi: du musst den ordner erst zu deiner rhythmbox bibliothek hinzufügen.
<k1l> dann kannst du die auswählen (in rhythmbox) und der playlist (die du eben angelegt hast) hinzufügen
<Rolfi> Datei->Musik hinzufügen->Speicherort (korrekt) ist leer 
<Rolfi> obwohl in Dateimanager vorhanden
<Rolfi> Rhythmbox ist immer so eingestellt, daß Musikdateien automatisch hinzugefügt werden
<k1l> sind die dateien dann schon unter "musiksammlung" unter musik?
<Rolfi> ja. Kann sie sort aber nicht nach Ordner sortieren
<Rolfi> dort
<Rolfi> Da es sich um Hunderte von mp3-Vokabelaussprachen handelt, entfällt das einzelne Aufsuchen
<k1l> kannst du nicht nach autor oder so sortieren?
<k1l> in den einstellungen von rhythmbox kannst du auch den "ort" als sichtbare spalte einstellen
<Rolfi> k1ll: Das war der entscheidende Hinweis! Danke für die Zeit!
<k1l> kein ding
<Rolfi> Einen schönen Tag und danke für die Geduld mit mir!
<moveax> :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-31
<kirsten> hi, ich habe versucht "Tracker" bei mir zu installieren" mit dem Befehl  "tracker-control" bekomme ich die Meldung "WARNING: The 'tracker-control' command is no longer available" und dann: " Entdecker  - Not running or is a disabled plugin"
<kirsten> hat jemand eine Idee, was man ändern könnte oder sollte?
<moveax> https://helpmanual.io/help/tracker-control/
<le_bot> Title: tracker-control • help (at helpmanual.io)
<moveax> das scheint nun anders zu laufen als im wiki artikel beschrieben
<kirsten> nun, Trecker scheint mir keine wirklich gute Suchmaschine zu sein. Leider habe ich auch nichts besseres gefunden, denn es baut scheinbar alles auf tracker auf :(
<moveax> ich bin da leider nicht drin, vll weiß gleich wer anders weiter
<leszek> kirsten: warum nicht wirklich gut? Ich nutze das z.B. schon seit Jahren auf meinem Smartphone für meine Musiksammlung
<kirsten> naja, mein Problem ist natürlich einfach nur, dass ich es nicht zum Laufen bekomme. Mich wundert, dass es da so wenig aktuelle Dokumentation gibt
<kirsten> Denn die Funktion des Suchens ist ja nicht so ganz unwichtig
<sdx23> Kommt darauf an, wie gut man organisiert ist. Wenn's nur um Dateinamen geht, würde ich fsearch empfehlen.
<k1l> was ist denn mit zeitgeist? das ist ja eh schon mit gnome und unity verwurstelt
<leszek> k1l: das nutzt doch tracker :P
 * moveax sucht irgendwie alles immer noch per hand
<k1l> leszek: richtig
<empedokles78> Kann rhytmebox irgendwie BPMs analysieren/abgleichen?
<moveax> empedokles78: ich glaube nicht, aber ich habe das hier gefunden, vll hilft es ja
<moveax> https://superuser.com/questions/129041/any-beat-detection-software-for-linux
<le_bot> Title: mp3 - Any beat detection software for Linux? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<k1l> empedokles78: kann es. musst du nur in den einstellungen einstellen, dass er die bpm anzeigen soll
<moveax> dann habe ich nichts gesagt
<empedokles78> k1l, anzeigen tut er den reiter bei mir, aber der ist leer.
<empedokles78> bei jedem song.
<k1l> hmm, dann braucht er wohl die bpm eingetragen bei der mp3 dateiinfo
<k1l> es gibt das paket "bpm-tools" da musste aber selber mal gucken was da drin ist und wie man das nutzt
<empedokles78> das wäre dann manuell (wobei sich die angaben nicht nachschlagen lassen).
<k1l> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/bpm.1.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: bpm-tools - calculate the tempo of music files (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> hört sich nach kommandozeile an. nicht ganz was ich suche.
<empedokles78> hat rhytmebox einen channel?
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service zur Suche von Kanälen auf freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<empedokles78> ]alis
<empedokles78> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service zur Suche von Kanälen auf freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<moveax>  /msg alis list #rhythm*
<empedokles78> Anscheinend nicht.
<moveax> IRC room: #rhythmbox on irc.gimp.org ( aka GIMPNet )
<moveax> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Rhythmbox
<le_bot> Title: Apps/Rhythmbox - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<empedokles78> Nur ein Männlein drin. Ist doch der Ubuntu-Standardplayer?
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-01
<christoph> hi kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie man unter ubuntu mittels ffmpeg wmv zu mp4 konvertiert bisher habe ich es wie folgt versucht:
<christoph> ffmpeg -i 2016.wmv -c:v libx264 -crf 23 -c:a aac -q:a 100 output.mp4 -strict experimental
<empedokles78> Was haben Playlisten mit der Ordnerstruktur auf meinem mp3-Player zu tun? Bzw. warum wird überhaupt eine Struktur Artist - Album - Song erstellt?
<fub> Hi. Ich nutze für meinen Ubuntu Laptop + Desktop PC Ubuntu 16.04 an einem 4k Display. Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise in Chrome auf twitter scrolle, dann "zerreist" es mir das Bild, also als würde man diagonal ein Schnitt machen und dann wieder zusammen setzen
<fub> Was kann ich hier machen? Ich nutze "nur" eine QHD Auflösung (nicht die 4K auflösung)
<fub> Ich habe diesen Effekt bei beiden Rechnern
<jokrebel> Oberfläche Unity? Welche Grafikkarte? Welcher Treiber wird dafür benutzt?
<fub> jokrebel: Ich hab grade ein paar Tests gemacht, ich glaube es liegt am i3wm.
<fub> Wenn ich xfce nutze, tritt das ganze nicht auf.
<fub> Ich glaube dann frag ich mal besser im #i3wm channel nach
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich hab gerade meine Programme upgedated und bzgl Samba folgenden Fehler enthalten. https://pastebin.com/f7KQPw3e Ich benutze Samba. Muss ich da handeln oder kann ich das ignorieren?
<le_bot> Title: samba (2:4.5.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.17.04.6) wird eingerichtet ... Failed to preset un - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> Nicknack3: ich glaube debian hat die samba processe von samba zu smbd umbenannt und daher dieser "fehler" der aber nicht fatal ist. sollte alles trotzdem laufen
<Nicknack3> ok, danke
<empedokles78> Okay, jetzt habe ich etwas gefunden: http://helpguide.sony.net/dmp/nwws410/v1/de/contents/TP0000881598.html Allerdings funktioniert der Playlist mode nicht. Offenbar legt rhytmebox also gar keine Playliste an, wenn ich die Songs von der Playliste auf den Player kopiere?
<le_bot> Title: Hilfe | Ändern der Wiedergabereihenfolge zu Ordnerwiedergabe/Wiedergabelisten-Wiedergabe/Albumwiedergabe (at helpguide.sony.net)
<jokrebel> muss man ne Playliste nicht bei jedem Player erst mal dann zusammenstellen (nachdem man vorher natürlich alle Songs importiert und bekannt gemacht hatte)
<jokrebel> automagisch wird doch da nie (nicht mal ne "komplett") Playliste erstellt. Oder lieg ich da flasch? So viel mach ich damit nicht rum
<empedokles78> Muss ich die Wiedergabeliste bspw. "Running.pls" auch auf dem MP3-Player ablegen? Oder wie ist das richtige Verfahren eine Playliste mit Songs in Rhytmebox auf den Player (erscheint unter Geräte als Walkman) zu übertragen?
<k1l> in rhythmbox zieht man die playlist in das gerät. der kopiert dann selber alle songs mit rüber
<empedokles78> k1l, geht nicht, wenn ich auf eine playlist klicke werden im fenster nur die songs angezeigt.
<empedokles78> Ich kann sie dann bloss auswählen und kopieren
<k1l> ich hb hier kein ryhthmbox und mp3player zur hand. aber du musst die playlist in den mp3player ziehen
<k1l> click&drag
<empedokles78> Geht nicht. :)
<empedokles78> Ich kann bloss die Songs selektieren und dann kopieren und beim USB device einfügen.
<empedokles78> Es nützt leider auch nichts die playlist run.pls auf den walkman abzuspeichern.
<empedokles78> Ich habe meine Frage auch hier einmal gestellt, offenbar ist das playlist format von Rhytmebox ein anderes als auf win/mac: https://askubuntu.com/questions/947820/sony-walkman-ony-nw-ws413-and-rythmebox-songorder
<le_bot> Title: music - Sony Walkman ony NW-WS413 and Rythmebox -> Songorder - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<j_elly> hallo, kennt sich hier jemand mit wine aus?
<empedokles78> Ist ein kanal unter irc.gimp.org hier in freenode nicht verfügbar?
<k1l> nein
<empedokles78> ok, muss ich mich da erst registrieren?
<k1l> es ist ein anderes netzwerk.
<empedokles78> und jedes netzwerk hat eigene identitäten?
<k1l> ja. es ist ein netzwerk. mit mehreren servern. hier haben wir das freenode netzwerk. andere netzwerke (wie das gnome/gimp, oder euirc, oder oder) haben da andere accounts und regeln
<empedokles78> merci.
<empedokles78> Kann man den Deadbeef-Player irgendwie installieren, ohne ein Ubuntu-Konto zu eröffnen?
<Lengsdorfer> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DeaDBeeF/
<le_bot> Title: DeaDBeeF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> sudo apt-get install deadbeef 
<empedokles78> "Paket deadbeef ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<empedokles78> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<empedokles78> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<empedokles78> "
<Lengsdorfer> oh. und wenn du das ppa importierst?
<Lengsdorfer> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:starws-box/deadbeef-player
<Lengsdorfer> und dann sudo apt update
<Lengsdorfer> btw, es gibt offenbar eine portable version dieses players
<empedokles78> Lengsdorfer, danke für die Hilfe. Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal einlesen. Was ist denn der Vorteil der Portablen?
<Lengsdorfer> portabel heißt dass du nur ne datei kopieren und ausführbar machen musst
<Lengsdorfer> also datei runterladen meinte ich
<empedokles78> Okay, und das schmiert nicht eher ab?
<Lengsdorfer> im allgemeinen nicht
<Lengsdorfer> ich kenne den player aber nicht
<empedokles78> Aber in der Startleiste ist das vermutlich nicht so einfach zu integrieren.
<Lengsdorfer> welcher desktop?
<Lengsdorfer> normalerweise ist das anlegen eines starters in irgendwelchen menuleisten keine große kunst
<empedokles78> Lengsdorfer, unity, aber jetzt ist es ja installiert.
<empedokles78> Scheint aber auch nicht wirklich für Mp3 walkmans geeignet, das programm.
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-02
<peteeeer> Hallo miteinander, ich versuche auf meinem Lubuntu 16.04 einen WLAN-USB-Stick zu installieren. Es liegt eine CD mit Treibern für Linux bei, wenn ich dir Anleitung darauf folge und die Datei install.sh im terminal ausführen will erhalte ich einen "su legitimierungsfehler" nachdem ich nach einem root passwort gefraggt werde. Per lsusb habe ich folgenden code erhalten "148f:2570". Wie gehe ich weiter vor, die Informationen im ubun
<Frickelpit> peteeeer: sicher, dass das Teil ein Modul (Treiber) extra benötigt?
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Ralink/#RT2570
<le_bot> Title: Ralink › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<peteeeer> Danke, aber wenn ich das Lankabel entferne und das "Funknetzwerk aktivieren" passiert nichts weiter und es werden keine Funknetzte angezeigt.
<tomreyn> peteeeer: was sagt denn "rfkill list" - ggf. ist das device per (pseudo-) hardwareswitch deaktiviert.
<tomreyn> und ist denn der treiber geladen? lsmod | grep rt2
<peteeeer> "rfkill list" ergibt 1: phy0:wireless LAN; Soft blocked: no; Hard blocked: yes
<Frickelpit> na guck
<peteeeer> ok super, wie unblock ich das denn?
<peteeeer> "lsmod" ergibt rt2500usb              32768  0 rt2x00usb              20480  1 rt2500usb rt2x00lib              53248  2 rt2x00usb,rt2500usb mac80211              700416  2 rt2x00lib,rt2x00usb cfg80211              532480  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211
<Frickelpit> wenns immer noch der Kernelbug ist, dann mit: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-unter-ubuntu-10-10-deaktiviert/#post-2774119
<le_bot> Title: Wlan unter Ubuntu 10.10 deaktiviert › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<peteeeer> ich kann leider bei dem befehl aus dem forum nicht das sudo passwort im terminal eingeben, er lässt kein anderes zeichen zu als die entertaste
<Frickelpit> doch, du siehst sie nur nicht
<peteeeer> oh man, dankeschön, linux und das terminal sind noch ziemlich neu für mich
<peteeeer> vielen dank, ich mache mal einen neustart und schaue wie es klappt!
<pLaTo0n> moin
<tomreyn> Moin! Kann mir zufällig wer sagen wie ich's schaffe über nen wahlweise per Netzwerk oder USB-Bridge abgeschlossenen Brother MFC-L2700DW dazu zu bringen vom Rechner aus Faxe zu verschicken? 
<agentsoul> Weiß jemand ob und wann bei thunderbird mit einem Update auf 52.3.0 zu rechnen ist? Scheint durchaus angebracht. https://heise.de/-3808656 
<le_bot> Title: Sicherheitsupdate: Angreifer könnten Thunderbird lahmlegen | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<agentsoul> Oder muss, wer sicher sein will aufs ppa von ubuntu-mozilla-security wechseln?
<leszek> abwarten
<leszek> debian sid hat bereits die neue version. Dauert also nicht lang bis ubunut das synct
<agentsoul> Zwei Wochen sind halt schon nicht kurz bei kritischen Lücken bei einer ziemlich populären Software.
<agentsoul> Aber Danke für den Hinweis mit Debian.
<junglist> welches programm epmfehlt ihr, um musik auf nen ipod zu packen?
<junglist> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<jokrebel> Hi
<jokrebel> ich hab bei einem meiner 16.04 Rechner das Problem, dass in der oberen Zeile kein "Druck läuft" Symbol mehr erscheint. Dadurch muss ich extra dann die Druckereinstellungen offnen, dort dann umständlich "Druckerwarteschlange anzeigen" auswählen um zu sehn ob noch was "offen" ist. Bei anderen 16.04 Installtionen ist das aber nicht so! Was läuft da schief?
<jokrebel> Da der Drucker in nem anderen Stockwerk steht ist das mehr als nervig
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: früher hat man sich eine Kamera vor die Kaffeemaschine gestellt, nur so als hint. ;)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Du wirst lachen, Richtung Drucker hängt tatsächliche ne Webcam ;-) Aber das war nicht die Frage; die wird theoretisch nur benutzt, wenn man wieder die Warteschlange nicht leer werden will. Ein Symbol, das mir zeigt, dass noch unabgearbeitete Druckaufträge in der Warteschlange sind wär schon wieder toll
<jokrebel> mal
<Frickelpit> fehlt da evtl. ein Notification-Paket?
<apollo13> j​okrebel war auch schon mal flexibler *schulterzuck*
<apollo13> hilfreich wäre ja zu wissen welcher desktop…
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Nicht wissentlich deinstalliert; ging vor ein paar Wochen noch
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: Identische Installation bei den Rechnern?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Naja - Unity halt (der Standard von Ubuntu 16.04 - sonst hätt ich den entsprechenden Buchstaben davor gesetzt ;-)
<apollo13> zeigt journalctl für deinen user dbus probleme?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Was ist schon "Identisch"? Klar sind da teils ganz andere Pakets installiert. Auch unterschiedliche Kernel. Aber beide Unity mit 16.04altuell
<jokrebel> aktuell sogar
<jokrebel> apollo13: Da komm ich jetzt grad nicht mehr ran; hab auch eben erfahren, dass ich gleich weg muss :-/
<apollo13> bzw was sagt printer-applet --show 
<apollo13> falls es noch das ist
<jokrebel> werd ich später nachschaun, Danke derweil an alle
<apollo13> bzw /etc/xdg/autostart/print-applet.desktop
<apollo13> und /usr/bin/system-config-printer-applet
<jokrebel> apollo13: printer-applet nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> aber ein apt install kennt das auch nicht
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: indicator-printers
<Frickelpit> heißts unter Ubuntu
<jokrebel> jau ;-) hab ich eben auch rausgefunden. Danke
<jokrebel> warum auch immer das nicht (mehr) installiert ist
<tinfoil_hat> tach, ich bin heute zu LXDE gewechselt und hab ein Problem mit GTK3 Programmen, die textfarbe ist weiß und ich kann die schrift daher nicht lesen. jemand ne idee wie ich die textfarbe von GTK3 anwendungen auf schwarz setzen kann?
<Anticom> Nabend zusammen
<Anticom> Glaube ich habe grade irgendwas beim partitionieren / mounten verschissen
<Anticom> Habe zunächst mit fdisk eine neue Partition (/dev/vdb1) angelegt und danach mit "mke2fs -j /dev/vdb1" in ein ext3 gepresst. Zuletzt hab ich in die fstab noch folgenden Eintrag hinzugefügt: /dev/vdb1 /path/to/mntpoint ext default 1 2
<Anticom> nach einem mount -a bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/vdb1,
<Anticom>  missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Anticom> und dmesg sagt:  EXT4-fs (vdb1): Unrecognized mount option "default" or missing value
<Frickelpit> ext3 und die Option heißt defaults
<Anticom> vielen dank :D hat funktioniert 
<Frickelpit> tinfoil_hat: lxde müsste eigentlich lxappereance haben als Einstellungsprogramm
<Frickelpit> lxappearance
<tinfoil_hat> leider steht unter dem reiter "Farben" "Farbschemata werden vom momentan gewählten thema nicht unterstützt"
<tinfoil_hat> habe das theme schon gewechselt, gebracht hat es nichts
<Frickelpit> ansonsten evtl. in der ini file von gtk3 in .config
<tinfoil_hat> wie stell ich das denn an?
<Frickelpit> Du öffnest die Datei settings.ini und änderst den passenden Punkt?
<tinfoil_hat> bin auf https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkSettings.html#GtkSettings--gtk-fontconfig-timestamp gestoßen, die frage ist jetzt welche funktion ich dafür nehme
<le_bot> Title: Settings: GTK+ 3 Reference Manual (at developer.gnome.org)
<tinfoil_hat> ich finde die einstellung für die textfarbe einfach nicht
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-03
<passt> Ich versuche mit einem Alditalk Webstick eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Der Verbindungsversuch wird aber immer wieder sofort getrennt.    
<passt> Der Aldi Webstick ist neu und auch im Modemmodus. Unter Windows habe ich gestern die Verbindung mit der Alditalk Verbindungssoftware erfoglreich aufbauen können. 
<passt> Der Stick wird auch erkannt und verlangt beim Einstecken nach der PIN. 
<dadrc> keine fehlermeldung oder so?
<passt2> Ich glaube, ich bin eben rausgeflogen. Also, zurück zu alditalk und verbindungsprobleme mit webstick.
<passt2> Die Fehlermeldung im syslog ist folgende:. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25457780/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nubb> Hallo. Ich habe gerade TeamViewer auf meinem Kubuntu 17.04 Laptop installiert. Das Programm startet, aber irgendwie zeigt es keine Icons an. (Screenshot zur Erläuterung: http://i.imgur.com/ugYmTvQ.png) So kann ich mich nicht verbinden, weil eben der dazugehörige Button fehlt... Zur Installation habe ich den Befehl genutzt, der am Anfang dieser Seite steht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamViewer/
<le_bot> Title: TeamViewer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubb> Ich habe TeamViewer auf einem anderen Laptop mit Kubuntu 17.04 mit dem gleichen Befehl installiert, und dort funktioniert es seltsamerweise. (d.h. die Icons werden normal angezeigt) 
<nubb> Ich habe auch schon mehrfach deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, aber das hat nichts gebracht.
<nubb> Hier ist nochmal der Befehl, der für beide Installationen verwendet wurde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25460115/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nubb> Wie gesagt, er ist von der Seite über Teamviewer im Ubuntu-Wiki.
<nubb> Oh, und wenn ich z.B. auf "Gerät einem Konto zuweisen" klicke, ist das Fenster welches sich daraufhin öffnet komplett schwarz.
<ring0> nubb, hast du mal probiert einfach das von teamviewer angebotene paket zu nutzen?
<ring0> also, ohne das i386 paket in einer amd64 umgebung zu installieren, wie im artikel unter 64bit beschrieben
<nubb> Ja, das habe ich vorher gemacht, aber da funktionierte nicht einmal die Installation. (Es gab immer unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche, das müsste ich eben nachschauen.)
<ring0> ahso, ok
<nubb> Die konnte ich auch nicht einfach nachinstallieren, das habe ich auch probiert.
<ring0> war nur eine fixe idee
<nubb> Und komischerweise läuft der mit dem gleichen Befehl unter dem anderen Kubuntu 17.04-Laptop installierte Teamviewer ja problemlos.
<ring0> hmmm, könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei dem anderen kubuntu irgendwelche pakete installiert sind, die dir aktuell fehlen 
<nubb> Aber dieses andere Kubuntu ist gerade neu installiert, dieses hier habe ich schon seit mehreren Monaten.
<ring0> strange
<nubb> Hier sind die fehlenden Abhängigkeiten bei dem amd64 Paket: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25460204/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> vom amd64 paket?
<nubb> Ja
<nubb> ia32libs gibt es nicht. Bei lib32asound2 wird angezeigt, dass es möglicherweise aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist. lib32z1 kann man mit lib32ncurses5 installieren.
<dadrc> Ziemlich sicher, dass das die falsche Teamviewerversion ist
<k1l_> ia32libs war früher mal. seit jahren sollte es normales multiarch geben. es sei denn die pakete sind kacke gebaut
<k1l_> aber teamviewer war doch eh eigentlich in wine gepackt.
<dadrc> Gibt's, funktioniert auch echt ordentlich.
<dadrc> Jo
<nubb> Ich muss mal kurz neustarten
<nubb> Ich kann ja mal versuchen die Windows Version von Teamviewer mit wine zu benutzen...
<ring0> das machst du so auch schon ;)
<ring0> "TeamViewer ist keine Linux-native Software, sondern Windows-Software, die über eine im Paket mitgelieferte Wine-Version läuft."
<nubb> Vielleicht ist ja etwas mit der Wine-Version in dem Paket nicht in Ordnung...
<nubb> Obwohl es dann ja auch auf dem anderen Kubuntu Probleme geben müsste.
<nubb> Also wenn ich jetzt die exe-Datei von der Teamviewer-Webseite mit Wine/Playonlinux installieren will, muss ich dann 32 bit oder 64 bit auswählen?
<nubb> Ich meine im Installationsmenü von Playonlinux.
<nubb> Auf der Seite selbst gibt es nur eine Datei.
<nubb> Warum muss man sich für den englischen Ubuntu IRC eigentlich registrieren :(
<k1l_> aus spam gründen.
<nubb> Ich gebe auf, es geht nicht...
<ring0> hab es mal mit einer extra frisch aufgesetzten amd64 vm probiert. das einzgie was vorher lief war update und full-upgrade. teamviewer_amd64.deb hatte in der tat die gleichen abhängigkeiten, wie im paste. aber die zeile aus dem wiki für die installation des i386 pakets in amd64 klappte eins 1a. mit buttons :)
<ring0> ist ja schon weg…
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-26
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, könnt ihr mir einen brauchbaren Android Emulator für Linux Empfehlen?
<LupusE> android studio.
<LupusE> https://developer.android.com/studio/run/emulator
<le_bot> Title: Run apps on the Android Emulator  |  Android Developers (at developer.android.com)
<indy73c> LupusE: Android Studio will aber Rechte für /dev/kvm haben ... muss ich das Studio dann mit Root Starten ?
<LupusE> warum? warum schaust du nicht welche rechte auf /dev/kvm leigen und gibst diese deinem user? (gruppe! nicht nach dme user des files schauen)
<indy73c> LupusE: okay ... machw ich ...
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-27
<Guest91443> weia
<indy73c> LupusE: Hy ich hatte das noch mal mit der Gruppe geprüft was du mir gestern in bezug auf den Android Emulator geraten hattest .. das /dev/kvm verzeichnis gehört root:root
<indy73c> laut SO hätte dein weg funktionieren sollen : https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37300811/android-studio-dev-kvm-device-permission-denied#45749003 aber leider scheint bei meiner installation was schief gelaufen zu sein
<le_bot> Title: 64 bit - Android Studio: /dev/kvm device permission denied - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<indy73c> kann ich die gruppe von root zu kvm wechseln oder fällt mir das auf die füsse ?
<LupusE> dei grupe solltest du anpassen koennen. auf die fuesse wird dir maximal fallen, dass die etwas (z.B. eine udev regel) das nach dem reboot wieder zurueck aendert.
<LupusE> ich haette gedacht das kvm eine eigene gruppe hat. i wonder.
<indy73c> LupusE: laut SO sollte das auch so sein ... ich denke mal eher das auf meinem system was blöd ist ...
<indy73c> ich habe da noch eine andere frage: kann ich mit Linux Bordmitteln in textdateien nach ?> und einem Zeilenumbruch suchen?
<Frickelpit> ja
<indy73c> Frickelpit: verrätst du mir auch wie?
<Frickelpit> Schau mal in die Manpage von grep
<indy73c> okay und wie gebt man das newline an mit \n oder steht das auch in der manpoage ?
<Frickelpit> Newline sollte \n sein, ja
<indy73c> Super danke
<indy73c> auf grep hätte icvh auch selber kommen können, aber grep ist für mich noch ein kleines bömisches dorf.
<LupusE> so klein ist grep gar nicht. einfach mal mit der manpage durch fahren. und an jeder kreuzung stainen mit welchen schaltern man welche alltaeglichen herausforderungne loesst.
<LupusE> (und dan nin ein unternehmen kommen, in den grep nicht erlaubt ist ...)
<indy73c> LupusE: Sowas gibt es ..?
<LupusE> firmen, in den FOSS komplett verboten ist? wohl nicht. aber in abteilungen fuer die ich gearbeitet habe: ja.
<indy73c> krass ojkm
<indy73c> ok
<Loetmichel> LupusE: wie soll das gehen?
<Loetmichel> selbst übliche cisco/HP router basieren auf FOSS
<Loetmichel> zumindest teilweise
<LupusE> Loetmichel: gar nicht. das ist ja der grund warum sie mich rufen ... selbst in banken/versicherungen ist es normal mind. ein linux system am laufne zu haben fuer die verarbeitung.
<Loetmichel> ups
<Loetmichel> falscher channel
<Loetmichel> lass uns das nebenan weiter besprechen ;)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich teste gerade einige Möglichkeiten eine gsm Verbindung aufzubauen. Mit wvdial funktioniert das ganze schon recht brauchbar (auch wenn ich da keine infos vom Modem bekomme)
<yogg> Mit mmcli habe ich es jetzt hinbekommen, dass ich verbunden bin, jetzt muss ich aber auf diese Verbindung noch ein ppp Interface drauf legen und ich habe keine Idee wo ich da anfangen soll
<yogg> Kennt da eventuell wer eine Anleitung?
<tomreyn> warum machst du's nicht per nmcli?
<yogg> nein ich will den network manager nicht. Der hat mir schon zu viele Probleme gemacht ^^
<yogg> im schlimmsten fall bleibe ich bei wvdial und hole mir die modem infos (signalstärke, ...) über comgt. Mit mmcli wäre nur das scripten einfacher
<j0k> Seit wann macht denn der Networkmanager viele Probleme?
<j0k> also zumindest mit aktuellen Ubuntus hatte ich da noch auf keinem System welche
<yogg> über die jahre bin ich in sovieles reingelaufen (openvpn lässt sich nur aktivieren wenn ich im wlan bin, ...) seither mag ich ihn nicht mehr.
<yogg> aber sehe gerade ich brauche nachdem ich die verbindung mit mmcli hergestellt habe nur die IPs auf das modeminterface zu konfigurieren und alles läuft
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-28
<doev> toll: E: Für Paket »openjdk-jre« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<doev> Warum ist das so?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu release?
<k1l_> aber generell heissen die pakete immer openjdk-ZAHL-jre
<doev> xubuntu 18.04
<k1l_> also 8 oder 11 dann als ZAHL
<doev> hmm, ja .... warum hat er dann überhaupt das ohne Zahl geschluckt?
<k1l_> tut er ja nicht
<k1l_> siehe den fehler
<doev> er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass es das Paket nicht gibt.
<doev> Paket openjdk-jre ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paketreferenziert.
<k1l_> dann geh mal deine fremdquellen durch :)
<doev> Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöstwurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<k1l_> evtl gab es da ganz früher mal eine metapaket, aber da es schon wichtig ist welche java version genutzt wird kann man das nicht mit einem metapaket machen
<doev> dann hoffe ich, dass 11 passt. :)
<doev> ok, der Spass kann beginnen :)
<j0k> was ich mich ja immer mal frage ist, warum kann man bei "wird aber von einem anderen Paket referenziert" nicht einfach dazu schreiben von was es referenziert wird
<j0k> oh! wieso is da denn nun immer der Mauszeiger weg?
<j0k> oh is ja die "kommende"
<k1l_> logs angucken, andere desktops und user testen, bug filen
<doev> Kann ich dafür Sorgen, dass eine Anwendung die nach IP:Port verbinden will, sich in Wirklichkeit, z.b. mit localhost:port verbindet?
<doev> geht das mit Forwarding?
<doev> Damit ich mich mit einer anderen Anwendung dazwischen hängen kann.
<doev> Oder würde es gar reichen, für die Targetadresse eine eigene Route einzutragen?
<tomreyn> doev: für sowas gibt's proxies
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-29
<Guest9> hi bin chris
<Guest9> kann mir wer helfen krich bei apt update error 111
<Guest9> kann die ubuntu mirror nich mal via firefox erreichen
<tomreyn> hi chris / Guest9. zeig mal den befehl den du ausführst und alle ausgaben die der ausgibt in nem terminal.
<tomreyn> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest9> sudo apt update 
<tomreyn> bitte nochmal lesen was ich schrieb
<Guest9> Fehl:1 http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu disco InRelease  Verbindung mit ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de:80 nicht möglich (137.226.34.46) - connect (111: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt) Verbindung mit ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de:80 kann nicht aufgebaut werden (2a00:8a60:e012:a00::21). - connect (101: Das Netzwerk ist nicht erreichbar)
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de)
<tomreyn> und jetzt bitte nochmal lesen was le_bot zuerst schrieb.
<Guest9> heist ftp stat http
<Guest9> ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu
<Guest9> so ???
<tomreyn> bitte poste ein- und ausgabe auf http://paste.ubuntu.com/ und paste dann den link hier. danke.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest9> k
<Guest9> sorry bin bissel doof
<Guest9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ kann ich auch nicht öffnen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest9> http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagenFirefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de aufbauen.
<Guest9> weiss nicht was los ist 
<Guest9> hab das problem bei allen ubuntu mirros
<Guest9> connect (111: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt)
<Guest9> das die fehlewr meldung die apt update raus gibt
<Guest9> sorry kann http://paste.ubuntu.com/ in firefox nicht öffnen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guest9> kann das daran ligen das ich netplan deinstallirt hab und /etc/network/interfaces nutz
<Guest9> ich raffs nicht
<Guest9> sorry das ich mich nicht an denn normalen weg halt
<Guest9> aber geht halt net
<Guest9> sorry
<j0k> Guest9: Du scheinst einfach kein Internet zu haben?
<j0k> bist Du denn über die selbe Verbindung hier im IRC?
<Guest9> das komische ist wenn ich zum beispiel ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in firefox eingeb komm ich drauf http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  geht nicht
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Guest9> jep ist selbe verbindng rest von internet geht
<Guest9> raff das nicht
<Guest9> kleine frage kommt ihr auf http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Guest9> mit firefox
<j0k> Guest9: sowohl mit Firefox als auch Chrome problemlos
<rsx> hast du vielleicht (aus Versehen) eine (apt)proxy konfiguriert?
<rsx> was sagt: grep -Ri proxy /etc/apt
<Guest9> nix
<k1l_> hast du einfach nur deinen dns gekillt oder nutzt du da nen proxy im system?
<k1l_> oder vpn oder so
<Guest9> ne nix
<rsx> und set | grep -i proxy
<rsx> und: set | grep -i proxy
<Guest9> nix
<rsx> wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Guest9> ist nur bei denn mirrors
<Guest9> ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  geht
<j0k> apt -f install
<Guest9> wget ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  geht
<Guest9> nix
<j0k> "nix" glaub ich jetzt erst mal nicht
<Guest9> key kein error nur auto remove stuff
<j0k> und der letzte Reboot war wann?
<Guest9> halbe staunde
<rsx> und wenn du einfach mal die ftp server in sources.list einträgst und komplett updatest?
<Guest9> kann das sen weil ich netplan deinstallirt habe und  über /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest9> configurirt hab
<Guest9> ftp server deb http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ disco main restricted hab ich drin
<le_bot> Title: ftp.halifax.RWTH-Aachen.DE (at ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de)
<Guest9> http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ geht mit firefox auch nicht
<le_bot> Title: ftp.halifax.RWTH-Aachen.DE (at ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de)
<rsx> ftp anstelle von http, sonst geht's ja wieder nicht
<rsx> wget -4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ... fällt mir noch ein
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> wenn man am Netzwerk rumfummelt kann alles Mögliche passieren ;-)
<Guest9> aber ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ geht aber in sources.list nicht
 * j0k würde ja als erstes nochmal neu starten
<rsx> da fehlt auch das ubuntu am Schluss
<Guest9> Verbindungsaufbau zu us.archive.ubuntu.com (us.archive.ubuntu.com)|91.189.91.26|:80 … fehlgeschlagen: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt.
<Guest9> http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubutu/ geht auch nicht
<j0k> sollte das? Ich denke nicht
<j0k> schon allein weil da ein n fehlt
<j0k> und hast Du den Reboot schon gemacht Guest9 ?
<Guest9> tip fehler sorry
<Guest9> ne noch nicht moment
<Guest9> eben cliend wesseln
<j0k> wenn Du Deine Befehle so treffsicher wie hier ins Terminal hackst wundert mich nix ;-)
<Guest9> nene 
<Guest9> geht komischer weise bei mein an derren rechner auch nicht und die lauffen noch mit netplan
<j0k> vielleicht solltest Du mal anfangen mit "Befehl inclusive Ausgabe komplett" NoPasten und nicht nur Deine Interpretation liefern. Aber start erst mal neu
<j0k> ...was auch immer netplan is
<Guest9> bin jetzt chris3456
<Guest9> auch lustig werd mal kurtz rebooten
<Guest9> prob ist ist mein gateway system mit dem error heist bin kurtz weg
<rsx> j0k: ... seit 17.10. Netplan ersetzt die bisherige Konfiguration über die Datei /etc/network/interfaces aus https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netplan/
<le_bot> Title: Netplan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest9> paste.ubuntu.com geht auch nicht
<Guest9> ich reboot mal kurtz
<j0k> rsx: Nachdem hier Networkmanager wie eh und je genau das tut was ich will hatte ich nie Bedarf da rumzufummeln
<rsx> j0k: kommt bei einer Neuinstallation automatisch IIRC
<j0k> aber händisch drin rumfummeln musste man schon vorher in der Regel nie
<rsx> ACK
<j0k> warum auch immer er       19:51     Guest9 | kann das daran ligen das ich netplan deinstallirt hab und /etc/network/interfaces nutz
<rsx> keine Ahnung .. never touch ... und so
<rsx> Ich war mir teilweise gar nicht sicher, ob er das ernst meint...
<chris8765> back der fehler ist immer noch da
<k1l_> 111 ist iirc der falsche port?! 
<k1l_> also entweder ist da ein proxy, vpn oder sonst was involviert.
<chris8765> ne
<k1l_> was steht denn in deiner network interfaces?
<j0k> warum hast Du denn Netplan deinstalliert? Und hast Du dann wenigstens https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netplan/Deaktivieren/ beachtet?
<le_bot> Title: Deaktivieren › Netplan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> mach mal " cat /etc/apt/apt.conf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<chris8765> hab keine apt.conf
<chris8765> hab nacht howto deinstallirt
<j0k> aber ein echtes ubuntu ist es schon?
<k1l_> dann mal "cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc termbin.com 9999"
<chris8765> sorry bin ne trottel
<chris8765> hab denn scheiss fehler
<chris8765> war mein ipfire firewaLL
<chris8765> TUT MIR LEID SORRY
<chris8765> ..........
<chris8765> aber besten danck
<rsx> alles fake
<k1l_> gut, nach ner firewall hab ich jetzt nicht explizit gefragt, aber jo, irgendwas musste da zwischenfunken
<chris8765> god sei danck
<chris8765> mein ubuntu lebt wider
<Wanderer_42> Hallo. Ich arbeite hier (seit neuestem) mit Cinnamon 19.2  Nun lege ich eine Verknüpfung auf eine Datei an und möchte mir diese Verknüpfung ansehen. Was immer ich tue, ich ekomme nur die verknüpfte Datei zu sehen. Unetr Windows bekäme ich den Inhalt der Verknüpfungsdatei zu sehen. Selbst hexeditore öffnen nur die Zieldatei. Wie kann ich mir nun den Aufbau der Verknüpfung ansehen ?
<tomreyn> Wanderer_42: meinst du linux mint?
<tomreyn> cinnamon-desktop-environment unter Ubuntu 18.04 LTS hat die versionsnummer 3.6, nicht 19.2
<Wanderer_42> Ja, ich meine Linux Mint
<tomreyn> na dann schau nochmalal wie der kanal hier heißt ;)
<Wanderer_42> Und da das iregdnwie noch ein Ubuntu-Thema ist, dachte ich, erstmal hier zu fragen, bevor ich mich auf englisch in der cinnamon-gruppe melde
<tomreyn> -al
<Wanderer_42> Und evtl. ist das eine grundsätzliche Linux-frage. Das Verknüpfungen generell so gehandhabt werden, das bei Zugriff immer nur das verknüpfte Objekt in Spiel kommt
<tomreyn> ich glaub da kommst du jetz nich mehr raus. wir machen hier gerne support für ubuntu. komm gern mal wieder vorbei sobald du ubuntu verwendest und dazu fragen hast.
<Wanderer_42> Wie, ich "komme da nicht mehr raus" ?  Habe ich gerade eine Sünde begangen ?  Ist das nun im weiteren Sinne ein Linuxthema oder hast du einfach nur keine Antwort parat ?
<Wanderer_42> Wie auch immer, hier komme ich nicht weiter, wie ich gerade sehe
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-30
<tgb> Hallo. Wenn ich mich einlogge, sind danach alle Eingabegeräte "eingefroren", der Login selbst funktioniert ganz normal. <ich wollte es auch mal über die Kommandozeile versuchen, aber Ctrl-Alt-F1 funktioniert nicht. (ubuntu 18.04)
<stevieh> probier mal die anderen Terminals weiter hinten...
<tgb> ah, danke
<tgb> irgend eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass die Eingabegeräte einfrieren? An X11 liegt es ja nicht, sonst müsste es schon Login-Screen eingefroren sein.
<tgb> +beim
<tgb> Ich habe alle DEs ausprobiert
<tgb> Die Oberfläche selbst ist nicht eingefroren, die Uhr läuft normal weiter
<stevieh> früher hätte ich gesagt, schau in die Xorg.0.log, aber die gibts wohl auch nich tmehr
<stevieh> ah, doch, die ist jetzt in ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<tbd> stevieh, hab es gefunden. Scheint dieser Fehler zu sein: No input driver specified, ignoring this device 
<tbd> ich habe xserver-xorg und -input-devices neut installiert, hat das Problem aber nicht behoben
<Frickelpit> Was hängt denn da an Eingabeberäten dran?
<Frickelpit> s/Eingabeberäten/Eingabegeräten/
<tbd> Wie meinst du die Frage?
<tbd> Also Eingabegräte sind Touchpad, Tastatur, Touchscreen und mehr 
<Frickelpit> So wie sie da steht. ;) Was sind das für Eingabegeräte, die angeblich nicht erkannt werden?
<tbd> Also mein Problem ist: Bis zum Login-Screen läuft alles normal, ich kann mich normal per Tastatur einloggen
<tbd> Nach dem Login frieren alle Eingabegeräte ein
<stevieh> wie gesagt, hast du mal ins xorg log geschaut?
<tbd> X ist aber nicht eingefroren, die Uhr läuft norml weiter
<tbd> stevieh, ja, mom, sehe gerade, dass du da gerade nicht da warst
<tbd> stevieh, hab es gefunden. Scheint dieser Fehler zu sein: No input driver specified, ignoring this device 
<tbd> ich habe xserver-xorg und -input-devices neut installiert, hat das Problem aber nicht behoben
<stevieh> ist das ein sehr spezieller REchner? 
<tbd> Eigentlich nicht
<stevieh> strange. 
<tbd> Hat ja bisher auch immer funktioniert
<stevieh> was hast du gemacht, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert?
<tbd> Nichts von dem ich wüsste. 
<stevieh> ging einfach so plötzlich nicht mehr? 
<tbd> Nach einem Neustart war es dann plötzlich so.
<tbd> js
<tbd> ja
<stevieh> jaja, das glaubt dir doch keiner :-)
<tbd> Ja, mir ist klar, dass da irgendwas passiert sei muss
<stevieh> ne, da hab ich jetzt leider keine Zeit für. Musst halt der Reihe nach vorgehen: hid devices nachschauen und dann schauen, warum da keine input devices gefunden werden, das ist glaub ich schon die Gegend, wo du suchen musst.
<tbd> ok
<tbd> https://askubuntu.com/questions/891670/how-to-fix-input-devices-after-xserver-xorg-core-upgrade -- hier steht der selbe Fehler, habe gerade gesehen, das bei mir xserver-xorg-legacy-hwe installiert ist: könnte das die Ursache sein?
<le_bot> Title: How to fix input devices after xserver-xorg-core upgrade? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<j0k> was ist das denn für Ubuntu?
<tbd> 18.04
<j0k> brauchst Du denn hwe?
<tbd> gute Frage ... 
<tbd> Was ich in den Logs gefunden habe: xserver-xorg-core wurde  vor ein paar Tagen automatisch installiert, dabei wurden die xorg-hwe* Pakete, die anscheinend vorher installiert waren, entfernt
<tomreyn> falls das nicht bekannt ist: ubuntu >= 18.04.2 desktop kommt automatisch mit HWE kernel und X.
<tomreyn> xserver-xorg-legacy-hwe  ->  Description: setuid root Xorg server wrapper: This package provides a wrapper for the Xorg X server, which is necessary for legacy drivers and non-Linux kernels.
<j0k> tomreyn: Aber das wird ja bei einer 18.04.1er Installation nicht automatisch nachinstalliert (oder hat sich da was geändert)
<j0k> sprich die erste Version des LTS wird doch eigentlich bis zu EOL mit dem alten Kernel weiter gepflegt, dachte ich
<tomreyn> j0k: nee, wird nicht automatisch nachinstalliert
<tomreyn> und ja, der GA-kernel wird bis zum ende des releases weiter gepflegt.
<tomreyn> aber wenn er schon auf HWE war dann wurde xserver-xorg-legacy-hwe dadurch installiert.
<mogli89> hi, nutzt jemand budgie und kann mir sagen wie man die apple ähnliche taskleiste von unten nach links verschieben kann? bzw wo unter welchem namen an sie in den euinstellungen findet?
<j0k> was is den Budgie überhaupt?
<koegs> ein Desktop
<mogli89> ein wohl recht neuer destop in ubuntu - die leiste habe ich aber schon öfter gesehen - dürfte schon in anderen desktops dabei gewesen sein
<j0k> Ah ja, auch grad gefunden
<j0k> möglicherweise kenn ich diese Leiste bereits muss grad mal nen anderen Rechner hochfahrn
<j0k> zeig doch mal nen Screenshot davon
<mogli89> https://www.distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/ubuntubudgie-small.png
<k1l_> mogli89: unten?
<k1l_> mogli89: ist die bie ubuntu bei budgie nicht eh schon links?
<mogli89> ich meine unten die leiste mit den offenen anwendungen
<k1l_> mogli89: ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die bei ubuntu budgie eh schon am linken rand war als ich es getestet hatte
<k1l_> mogli89: guck mal unter "user menu" und dann "plank einstellungen"(oder so)
<mogli89> pank heisst das ding
<mogli89> danke damit kann ichs verschieben
<mogli89> plank
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich hab 18.04.3 und bin da gerade eine USB Festplatte am Formatieren ich bekomme aber keine Anzeige/Fenster mit dem Fortschritt!? Ich hab keine Anzeige Fenster zu der Formatierung!?
<j0k> mit was formatierst Du denn?
<DerProfessor> j0k:  FAT
<j0k> ich meinte mit welchem Tool
<DerProfessor> Ich hab auf Daten geklickt, die Festplatte per links klick ausgewaehlt und dann auf Formatieren geklickt 
<DerProfessor> @j0k
<DerProfessor> j0k: Rechts klick
<j0k> da ist das glaub ganz normal, dass da kein Fortschritt angezeigt wird. Wie groß ist die Platte denn? Und USB3 oder 2 oder noch älter?
<DerProfessor> j0k: 500GB und höchstens 2.0 vermute ich mal 
<DerProfessor> Gibt es ueberhaupt 3.0?
<j0k> schon länger, Ja. Aber das muss dann sowohl der Rechner als auch das externe Laufwerk können
<j0k> es gibt glaub auch noch 2.1
<j0k> aber bei 500 GB und kein USB3 kann das schon etwas dauern
<DerProfessor> j0k: Kann man die Anzeige denn irgendwie an machen?
<j0k> nachträglich glaub sowieso nicht - und über den Dateimanager gestartet kenn ich das auch gar nicht
<DerProfessor> j0k: Und eine Anzeige uebers Terminal?
<DerProfessor> j0k: Also es ist ein Backard Bell EasyNote LS, 4GB DDR3, Intel Core i3-2330M, Intel HD Graphics 3000 <-Ich schreibe dass alle weil ich nicht weiß was der fuer ein USB hat und ich hab mit Googlen so meine Probleme kannst Du bitte google was fuer ein USB es ist und mir dann sagen wie lange die Formatierung noch ca Dauert?
<DerProfessor> j0k: Bist Du noch da? Oder bist Du am googeln?
<j0k> ja
<j0k> hast Du da was ausgewählt? (so von wegen Schnellformatierung oder eben auch das Gegenteil)?
<j0k> ich formatiere ja meist mit GParted - da hab ich grad eine uralte 110 GB Platte in unter einer Minute formatiert
<DerProfessor> j0k: Ich habe ausgewaehlt dass er alle Daten loeschen soll uns der Platte einen Neuen Nahmen gegeben
<DerProfessor> j0k: Hast Du zum testen formatiert oder sowieso?
<j0k> was hast Du denn mit der Platte vor? Wenn Du sie weitergeben willst reicht formatieren eigentlich eh nicht (außer sie war eh verschlüsselt). Will man sie eh selber weiter nutzen reicht auch einfaches partitionieren und schnelles Formatieren
<DerProfessor> j0k: An meine Fritz Box anklemmen damit ich wieder einen AB habe 
<j0k> hab ich wegen Deiner Anfrage (und weil ich die Daten drauf eh nicht mehr brauche) gemacht
<DerProfessor> j0k: Bohr thx Du bist so angaschiert 
<j0k> ist das ein 2,5 oder 3,5 Zoll? Mit externem Netzteil? Manchmal reicht da auch die Spannung vom USB nicht aus. Vielleicht 2 USB Stecker aber nur einer angestöpselt?
<DerProfessor> j0k: Mit einem Netzteil, und ich hab alle drei USB Ports belegt und die Diagonale ist 43Cm. 17.3 16:9 HD+ LED LCD <-Steht auch noch drauf
<j0k> ich rede von der externen Festplatte
<DerProfessor> Ein USB 13cm Diagonale eine externes Netzteil und es ist eine WD
<DerProfessor> eine = keine 
<DerProfessor> kein man 
<DerProfessor> j0k: 20:27:27 * Verbinden zu <-kurz davor habe ich angefangen mit der Platte muesste doch fertig sein oder? Kann man nicht gucken ob USB noch am arbeiten ist oder nicht?
<j0k> DerProfessor: Ich würd es ja abbrechen inzwischen und vielleicht mit GParted nochmal machen
<j0k> gute Nacht
<DerProfessor> Gn8 schlaft gut 
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-31
<LupusE> g'morgen
<user21> ich möcht in einem laufenden Ubuntu 19.04 eine 2.HD mit Kubuntu auf eine 3.leere HD klonen. Habe auf Ubuntu 19.04 Clonezilla installiert - aber das geht nicht. Was ist zu tun?
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-01
<Fussel> wie ändere ich am besten das passwort vom hotspot den ich mit lubuntu erzeuge?
<Fussel> moin
<stevieh> mit backupninja hat hier sicher keiner Erfahrung, oder?
<stevieh> wie kann ich /var/cache/backupninja/duplicity woanders hin machen?
<j0k> General settings are configured in /etc/backupninja.conf. In this file you can set the log level and change the default directory locations. See backupninja.conf(5) 
<j0k> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/backupninja.1.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: BACKUPNINJA - A lightweight, extensible meta-backup system (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> und wo steht es da jetzt?
<j0k> in /etc/backupninja.conf
<j0k> ich würde dort drin einfach nach dem jetzigen Pfad suchen
<stevieh> da ist keiner gesetzt und ich hab nicht gefunden, wie die variable heisst.
<Fussel> ca. zeile 6. müsste es "configdirektori" heißen
<Fussel> zur not einfach dazuklatschen müsste auch funzen
<stevieh> wus?
<Fussel> äh, sorry, nochmal lesen...
<Fussel> weia, ich erkenn da nix, bin raus
<sash_> stevieh: Wieso machste da nicht einfach nen symlink hin?
<stevieh> ja, das werd ich wohl machen, wenn die möhre mal wieder bootet.
<j0k> es gibt anscheinend h2testw unter Windows um zB. gefakede USB Stick (angeblich x GB aber in wirklichkeit viel weniger) zu entlaven. Gibt es da auch unter Ubuntu was vergleichbares/brauchbares?
<k1l> f3
<stevieh> j0k: dd?
<stevieh> ah, f3 ist ne software :-)
<k1l> jupp :)
<stevieh> ich dachte, du hättest dich vertippt :-)
<k1l> gibts ja sogar im repo bei ubuntu
<j0k> danke
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-24
<tokam> kann ich ein Smartphone zerstören, wenn das Ladenetzteil zu viel Watt hat?
<tokam> Was wenn ich zusätzlich noch einen wireless charger nutze?
<tokam> der eigentlich nicht für das Telefon gedacht ist. Eine eingelegte chipkarte zum laden
<tomreyn> tokam: das klingt nicht nach ner ubuntu-frage, versuchs vielleicht mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Carlito1984> Hi wie richte ich es ein das ich ein log darüber erhalte über fehlerhafte anmeldungen als normaler user, es sind zwei user-accounts eingerichtet einmal user1 mit sudo rechten und einmal ein normaler nutzer ohne besagte rechte
<Carlito1984> +user2
<stevieh> gibts kein /var/log/auth.log mehr?
<Carlito1984> doch gibts noch, scheint aber nicht allzulang in die vergangenheit zu loggen, sieht mir so aus als wären dort zumindest in diesem fall nur die letzten drei tage einsehbar
<stevieh> die älteren haben nummern und werden gzipped.
<Carlito1984> stevieh: lässt sich einstellen ab welcher größe diese gzipped werden?
<stevieh> das war glaub ich logrotate, was sich da drum kümmert
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-27
<p01nt3r> hallo. habe gerade glaube einen fehler im live-system der ubuntu-mate-20.04.1.iso gefunden. (war auch schon bei der 20.04 (vor dem ersten point-release):
<p01nt3r> ich bin in der live-session als standard-user nicht in der lage, den nvidia-treiber aus den quellen zu installieren.
<drc> was passiert denn?
<p01nt3r> auch ein modprobe.blacklist=nouveau als kernel-boot-parameter bringt keine besserung. sobald das nvidia-kernelmodul geladen ist und ich versuche, lightdm neu zu starten, habe ich keine tty-terminals mehr zugreifbar und nur noch einen blinkenden cursor, das wars dann, sonst geht nichts mehr. ist in der hinsicht schon irgendwas bekannt bzw. kann jemand mit einer nvidia-karte (hier gtx960) mal versuchen, das problem zu reproduzieren?
<p01nt3r> stoppe ich lightdm, und das nvidia-kernelmodul ist noch nicht geladen, kann ich den xserver(oder wayland?) noch neu starten, sonst nicht mehr.
<p01nt3r> also lightdm neustarten meine ich damit.
<p01nt3r> sollte der nvidia-treiber das kernel-modul nicht eigentlich von selbst laden nach der installation?
<p01nt3r> meine das wäre immer so gewesen?
<p01nt3r> ich versuche den treiber nvidia-driver-440 zu installieren
<p01nt3r> (sollte der richtige sein für die karte, hab ich auf dem "festen" system hier auch laufen.
<p01nt3r> nach der installation des systems tritt das problem scheinbar nicht mehr auf (auf der gleichen hardware hier)
<p01nt3r> verwende "fest" auch 20.04.
<drc> Auf meinem 20.04 funktioniert das auch, aber ich habs mit der Live-CD nie probiert
<drc> Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob Kernelmodule sinnvoll mit dem ganzen Persistenzkram funktionieren
<drc> Ich würde das Problem irgendwo da vermuten
<drc> Ein allgemeines Problem scheint es ja auch nicht zu sein, wenn es nach der Installation sauber funktioniert
<p01nt3r> nein, es betrifft scheinbar ja nur die live-session
<p01nt3r> ich verwende keine persistenz im live-system
<p01nt3r> die graka funzt sonst überall einwandfrei
<p01nt3r> auch bei spielen
<p01nt3r> schon doof, wenn man live keinen nvidia-treiber installieren oder testen kann...
<p01nt3r> ging sonst immer
<drc> Und du hast auch eine X-Session? Mit Wayland funktionieren die Binärtreiber nicht, soweit ich weiß
<p01nt3r> naja das, wo man angemeldet wird
<p01nt3r> also ich verwende keine xorg.conf, falls du das meinst
<p01nt3r> drc, welche karte hast du denn? kannst du das nicht mal testen im live?
<drc> bin nicht zu hause, hab nur den lapttop hier, der hat keine grafikkarte
<p01nt3r> welche treiber verwendet man denn dann mit wayland?
<drc> nouveau
<p01nt3r> hab ja den nvidia hier im festen system auch laufen, da läuft aber scheinbar kein wayland (sehe ich den prozess unter dem namen in z.b. htop?)
<p01nt3r> verwende da aber auch eine xorg.conf für mehr-monitor-betrieb
<p01nt3r> naja wollte das auf jeden fall mal bekannt geben, muss jetzt leider los
<p01nt3r> bye bye
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Uh. Gammu ist meiner Meinung nach ausgezeichnet für Alcatel Handys, aber für mein HTC Desire 310 Handy kann ich nichts finden was mtp-tools nicht machen kann. Ich habe nichts gefunden, womit ich zum Beispiel SMSe schicken oder Telefonbuch verändern kann. Hilfe=
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Kann mir man eigentlich helfen?
<drc> Da läuft Android drauf, oder?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ja.
<drc> Hast du mal versucht, KDEConnect zu benutzen?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Nein.
<drc> Das ist für die Fernsteuerung von Androids gedacht
<drc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Connect/
<le_bot> Title: KDE Connect › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Danke.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Nichts für CLI?
<drc> kdeconnect-cli :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, super, danke.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Hm. Installiert, aber nichts. Es kann mein Gerät nicht detektieren.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Das ist nicht Windows, aber vielleicht soll ich mit Neustart versuchen.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> BRB.
<drc> Obi-Van-Konobe: Läuft denn die App auf deinem Desire? Sind beide Geräte im gleichen Netzwerk?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Sie sind mit USB-Schnur verbunden, und ich wußte nicht, daß App auf Handy benötigt ists.
<drc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Connect/#Einrichtung ←
<le_bot> Title: KDE Connect › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, danke.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Offensichtlich, was ich versucht habe, kann nicht wirken.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Morgen, vielleicht. Ich habe ins Google seit Jahren mit dem Handy nicht eingeloggt.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Vielleicht bin ich merkwürdig, aber ich habe sorgen wegen Sicherheit meines Google Kontos.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Morgen werde ich einloggen.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Mein Deutsch ist schlecht, aber mindestens können wir einander verstehen.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> (Die App ist auf Google Play verfügbar)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Danke nochmal und auf Wiedersehen.
<drc> For the record: Die App gibt's auch auf F-Droid
<Obi-Van-Konobe> App auf Handy installiert, es sieht aus, daß es funktioniert.
<unreal123456> Hey
<k1l> hi
<ph0g> hi
<p01nt3r> drc, hi, hast du mal zuhause geschaut mit deiner nvidia-karte?
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-28
<tadeus53b> Hallo, ich habe hier einen recht großen Bildschirm und hab damit gern mehrere Anwendungen parallel nebeneinander geordnet am laufen. Gibt es irgendwie ein Tool, welches mir hilft Fenster schnell anzuordnen ohne das ich viel bei den Fenstergrößen immer individuell herumschubsen muss?
<Frickelpit> tadeus53b: Stichwort ist hier wohl tiling
<tadeus53b> Frickelpit, ah okay, da gibts ja tiling manager wie sand am meer :D
<tadeus53b> danke
<tadeus53b> kann man einen davon empfehlen? oder muss ich mich durchprobieren
<Frickelpit> da ich selber kein tiling (mehr) nutze, kann ich dir nur zum ausprobieren raten
<tadeus53b> ok aber danke für das stichwort
<tadeus53b> Hallo, ich habe hier Lautsprecher, die an den Audioausgang vom Mainboard angeschlossen sind als auch Lautsprecher im Monitor,welcher über den DisplayPort angeschlossen sind. Wie kann ich angeben das ich den Sound nur über die Lautsprecher im Monitor hören möchte? 
<stevieh> über den mixer deiner wahl? Kommt aufs Environment an, gnome, kde,...
<tadeus53b> gnome
<tadeus53b> mit mixer find ich keine anwendung
<stevieh> kannst du nicht bei den Audioeinstellungen auswählen?
<Heavy91> tadeus53b: Falls du Pulseaudio benutzt, kannst du auch pavucontrol probieren.
<stevieh> es gibt ne gnome extension um schnell das ausgabedevice umzuschalten
<stevieh> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/906/sound-output-device-chooser/
<le_bot> Title: Sound Input & Output Device Chooser - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<tadeus53b> stevieh, das wär toll, wenn ich ne möglichkeit hätte das über ein icon oben in der leiste zu schalten, und nicht extra mit softwareaufruf
<stevieh> s.o.
<stevieh> schneller wüsste ich keinen weg
<tadeus53b> funzt
<tadeus53b> danke
<stevieh> bitte
<tadeus53b> gäbe es auch ne möglichkeit über display und lautsprecher sound auszugeben
<tadeus53b> wär aber jetzt nicht so wichtig
<stevieh> mit nem mixer vielleicht.
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-30
<dreamon> Hallo. Bei meinem Thinkpad führt der Mittelklick zu einem Pasten vom Text. Ich wollte aber gerne nur einen Mittleklick. In Firefox führt der Mittelklick zum Schließen des Tabs.
<drc> das ist erstmal beides normales verhalten … welche desktopumgebung benutzt du?
<dreamon> drc, xfce
<dreamon> Aber blender erkennt den Mittleklick nicht. Was bei einer Externen Maus ganz normal geht
<drc> ich würde vermuten, dass das ein blender-problem ist. das restliche verhalten klingt, als würde die taste ordentlich funktionieren
<dreamon> drc, Diese Änderungen hab ich schon gemacht. Seither gehts einigermaßen. (Bis auf Mittleklick)→ synclient RightButtonAreaLeft=0; synclient RightButtonAreaTop=0; synclient RTCornerButton=0;synclient ClickFinger2=0
<dreamon> drc, Bei einer Externen Maus funktioniert Mittle Mausklick "normal" unter blender. Kann ich das Pasten irgendwie deaktivieren, das brauch ich nämlich gar nicht
<drc> dreamon, e the MMB as a override to emulate scrolling (with the scroll wheel) with either a locked x or y axis.
<drc> i.e. scrolling left/right with the scroll wheel doesn't work, even with a mouse.
<drc> Smooth: Will use MMB as a MMB holding it down whilst moving the mouse. (what Blender expects)
<drc> … 
<drc> Moment
<drc> https://blender.stackexchange.com/a/157514 ← die Blender-Typen sagen, dass da hilft
<le_bot> Title: mouse - How to use blender 2.8 with a (thinkpad) pointing stick? - Blender Stack Exchange (at blender.stackexchange.com)
<dreamon> drc, xinput set-prop 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' "libinput Scroll Method Enabled" 0 0 0
<dreamon> property 'libinput Scroll Method Enabled' doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format
<dreamon> Interessant ist das auf jedenfall um den Stick für etwas sinnvolles zu verwenden. 
<dreamon> Mein fehler da steht Trackpoint.. mom
<dreamon> drc, das Funktioniert! \o/ DANKE!
<drc> sehr schön
<drc> danke für die rückmeldung
